# My HMT watches



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Tarun:* Tarun is the Hindi word for Youth and this watch is meant, I suppose, for the very young watch users. I bought this watch for a friend and a fellow WIS.




























The Tarun with a new Janata that I bought today, again for a fellow WIS:










This Janata has a pressfit case back, my other art deco Janata has a screw back, so I guess it depends on what case stocks HMT has at hand while assembling the watches.

Cheers,
Hari


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

I like them both but I am especially impressed with the look of the Janata. A Janata is sure on my "want one" list 

Congratulations, Hari! :-!


----------



## akshayb (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Hair, 
These are really nice ones.:-!

Do not expect screw backs now, they can't afford to give screw backs in these prices, watches are all from new production.

Also notice plated cases, they are not polished ones.

As many WUSer are already complaining about HMT pricing how can you expect same old quality.

I always say "there's no magic, if want quality, you have to pay for it"

With Wishes
AkshayB


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

AlbertaTime said:


> Congratulations, Hari! :-!


Thanks A_T!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akshayb said:


> Also notice plated cases, they are not polished ones.


True, I have both the examples, HMT that way is very precise, case backs specifically state "SS back" or "All SS" as the case may be.



akshayb said:


> I always say "there's no magic, if want quality, you have to pay for it"


Convey that to HMT as well, I am prepared to pay them more.

Thanks!
Hari


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

I like Janta more, thanks for sharing. Any chance of them fitting red second hand in that Janta?

Congratulations!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

munno said:


> Any chance of them fitting red second hand in that Janta?


watch this space for updates.

Best,
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

My Dad's old Janata that he bought in '65:
































































Salient Features:


Crown design is radically different from current ones.
Drilled through lugs
Metal spacer for movement.
Excellent engraving quality on the movement
The movement is relatively clean as compared to the dial and crystal.
Case back inside has been nicely finished.

The watch was bought from New Delhi in 1965 for approx 95 INR, was serviced at Kanpur in 1975 and again in Pune at Ct Pundole and sons in 1980(From the markings on the case back inside aided by Dad's memory).

I will be getting it serviced again this week by HMT in Mumbai.

Cheers,
Hari


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

wow, finally we see this watch. I thought for a while, you forgot. I like the crown very much.

I guess, you could just drop in current janta dial, replace crystal and have case buffed, the watch will have fresh look. However, it will destroy its vintage character.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

munno said:


> wow, finally we see this watch. I thought for a while, you forgot. I like the crown very much.
> 
> I guess, you could just drop in current janta dial, replace crystal and have case buffed, the watch will have fresh look. However, it will destroy its vintage character.


Thanks Munno, I am in Pune today, the first thing I did is to take out this watch and photograph it.

I am going to do nothing of the above;-), at most I might ask them to replace the crystal and lightly clean the dial with a soft brush to remove the dust particles.

Best,
Hari


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

hari317 said:


> Thanks Munno, I am in Pune today, the first thing I did is to take out this watch and photograph it.
> 
> I am going to do nothing of the above;-), at most I might ask them to replace the crystal and lightly clean the dial with a soft brush to remove the dust particles.
> 
> ...


good call. :-!


----------



## akshayb (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Hari,
I that's a shot, I know how happy you might be feeling to get this. I enjoyed this Janata wait.

Any ways be care full when asking for cleaning dial, it should be cleaned with a very soft cotton swab otherwise there is chance of losing dial paint.

With Wishes
AkshayB


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

hari317 said:


> My Dad's old Janata that he bought in '65:


Thanks for posting! It appears that I have the exact same model. Nice to know I have a authentic vintage!










cheers,
gigfy


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

gigfy said:


> Thanks for posting! It appears that I have the exact same model. Nice to know I have a authentic vintage!


It was my pleasure Gigfy! That crown shape makes it real easy to wind the watch, doesn't it? Dad used this watch continuously till 1983 when he bought a Swiss Automatic.


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

gigfy said:


> Thanks for posting! It appears that I have the exact same model. Nice to know I have a authentic vintage!
> 
> cheers,
> gigfy


your's is in good condition. Did you bought it in same condition or you poured TLC into it? ;-)


----------



## nsanku (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Hari, nice catch! From where did you buy the Tarun? Dadar HMT shop? What's the price like? 

sanket


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nsanku said:


> Hey Hari, nice catch! From where did you buy the Tarun? Dadar HMT shop? What's the price like?


Sanket, Yes, from Dadar, it costs the same as the Janata. BTW did you get the Pilot or the other watches that you were looking for?


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I love the look of the "Deco" Janata, especially when fitted with a red sweep hand


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

zippofan said:


> I love the look of the "Deco" Janata, especially when fitted with a red sweep hand


I've been trying to get that combination with no success. The deco model appears to be old one and not many shops have it. Same with seconds hand, not many keep spare red seconds hand. o|

Oh well, one day I'll get it.


----------



## akshayb (Dec 22, 2009)

munno said:


> I've been trying to get that combination with no success. The deco model appears to be old one and not many shops have it. Same with seconds hand, not many keep spare red seconds hand. o|
> 
> Oh well, one day I'll get it.


Dreams are meant to be fulfilled. You are going to get it one day.

Keep on dreaming and they will be fulfilled one day.

All the Best
AkshayB


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

munno said:


> your's is in good condition. Did you bought it in same condition or you poured TLC into it? ;-)


Sadly, no. I purchased it from eBay. I remember it was an American seller and they were not a dealer. So noting the rare brand and excellent condition it may very well have been a relative's watch.

cheers,
gigfy


----------



## nsanku (Mar 7, 2010)

Nope not yet! I have been quite busy lately. The shop is like 10 minutes from office, will try to make it this Thursday. let's see. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## hanumungoushmtfan (Feb 22, 2010)

LOVELY STUFF! :thanks


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The RED Brigade:





































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

hari317 said:


>


Hey, I actually found an HMT I like. The modern, almost bauhaus look here is really nicely done for a dress watch in this price range. If the Janata were just in a bit more modern font like the rest, it would be perfect. But still, quite nice.


----------



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

midshipman01 said:


> Hey, I actually found an HMT I like. The modern, almost bauhaus look here is really nicely done for a dress watch in this price range. If the Janata were just in a bit more modern font like the rest, it would be perfect. But still, quite nice.


I respectfully disagree -- I think the handwritten script adds to the charm of the watch. It certainly does for my Pilot!

Mike


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't have something against handwritten script, it's the fact that it's out of character for the rest of the watch. They chose a bold design statement with those ultra modern numerals and minimalist case...and then threw it out the window in order to keep their more "classic" proprietary Janata font. I can understand why, it just isn't a cohesive aesthetic move. Sort jumps out at my eye like a sore thumb.

I agree that the script works much better on the pilot, and it works really, really well on Pankaj.


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

hari317 said:


> The RED Brigade:
> 
> Cheers!
> Hari


very nice, you're teasing me now. ;-)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rajats and a Dilip:










Note the slight variation in Rajat dials (lume dot at Indice position)



















All the three have the same case back.

Cheers,
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Dilip is just superb in my view. Hewn out of a solid block of stainless steel, solid and rugged watch, has a flat crystal that is probably mineral glass.

Cheers,
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The SONA Trilogy:










Cheers!
Hari


----------



## akshayb (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice example of Rajat with lume. My vote will go to Dilip which is my faourite auto by HMT in Steel Case :
here's mine:







​
All the Best
AkshayB


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

hari317 said:


> The SONA Trilogy:
> 
> Cheers!
> Hari


very nice!.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rescued a few hard to find HMTs that were languishing in the HMT company warehouse, tagged as "slow moving" items:

The HMT *Taurus*:




























This a nice Automatic, lumed hands, no day or date, shares the same stylish domed acrylic crystal of the Janata and the Pilot.

Also "rescued" these two Kaushals and a couple of Art Deco Janatas:



















Cheers!
Hari


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Congratulations... nice watches :-!


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

Hari, now you're talking. Those Kaushal's look fantastic. Like the numbers on Taurus. :-!

What is the dia of Kasushal?


----------



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

The photos aren't appearing for me -- could be my computer, it's been acting up lately.

Hari, how ever did you get into the warehouse? Maybe you can find some of the more elusive models everyone's been looking for, like the rarely-seen white Pilot.

Personally, I may be ready to look at one of the HMT automatics. Would anyone have a recommendation on a model?

Mike


----------



## sanky (Jun 5, 2010)

Congrats Hari....Taurus looks amazing.....had it a 4th date hand, it would have been a great deal!!.....These must be purchased from dadar showroom...am i right??


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

CCCP said:


> Congratulations... nice watches :-!





munno said:


> Hari, now you're talking. Those Kaushal's look fantastic. Like the numbers on Taurus. :-!
> 
> What is the dia of Kasushal?


Thanks for the comments, Munno, the size is same as Sona small.


mjbernier said:


> Hari, how ever did you get into the warehouse? Maybe you can find some of the more elusive models everyone's been looking for, like the rarely-seen white Pilot.
> 
> Personally, I may be ready to look at one of the HMT automatics. Would anyone have a recommendation on a model?
> 
> Mike


Mike, I did not actually enter the warehouse. I have been picking the brains of the staff of the Local HMT outlet, they had a bit of unsold stock from before the quartz onslaught era. most of this stock was being stored at a warehouse. Every outlet does an annual" stock taking", this is basically an inventory list. Since I am an insistent customer, I was shown this list and I could pick the watches that I wanted from this. So after a few months of incessant hounding by me, the staff finally managed to recover these watches(Kaushal and Taurus) for me. No I have already looked, they do not have the White Pilot and any more Kaushals or Pinakis(another hard to find model).

I heartily recommend a HMT Rajat Automatic, even if it will be the only HMT auto that one would own. It is that good.



sanky said:


> Congrats Hari....Taurus looks amazing.....had it a 4th date hand, it would have been a great deal!!.....These must be purchased from dadar showroom...am i right??


yes, thats correct. I was hoping that the Taurus that was buried in their warehouse would be the 4 hand version posted by Gigfy, but it was this one(again shown by gigfy to be an export variant).

BTW, they have dug out one Kailash(see AkshayB's posts) and a Vivek also. They also now have ample stocks of the White/Black and Gold Sona and the Kohinoor in all colors.

Good luck!

Hari


----------



## divb (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh Taurus............ :-!:-!:-!:-!

I am a Taurian what you are doing there :-s.

Nice find Hari.

Regards
Divb


----------



## srikanth.hn (Jul 6, 2010)

hari317 said:


> The SONA Trilogy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome 3some Hari... nice catch there.
Me hunting for a white Sona now..|>


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Documenting a variant of the Humble HMT Dilip Automatic. The Dilip is usually seen with golden hands, indices and date window trim. This one features an all steel trim. The dial is more white as opposed to the grayish dial of the GT Dilip. the printing and font is slightly different.

This watch is also a dead stock find from the warehouse.




























so which one do you like better?

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

hari317 said:


> so which one do you like better?
> 
> Cheers!
> Hari


All Steel. Congratulations!.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Updating this thread after a long time. Bought this yellow dial variant of the Chirag that I never knew existed. The catalog shows only the fade Brown and the fade Blue. I have documented the Brown Chirag in this excellent thread by Albertatime: link

I found this watch sitting quitely and neglected at the HMT factory outlet at Pune yesterday.





































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Pretty good looking models~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

hari317 said:


> I found this watch sitting quitely and neglected at the HMT factory outlet at Pune yesterday.
> 
> Cheers!
> Hari


_GREAT _catch!!


----------



## phillyj (Oct 10, 2007)

hari317 said:


> Rescued a few hard to find HMTs that were languishing in the HMT company warehouse, tagged as "slow moving" items:
> 
> The HMT *Taurus*:
> 
> ...


I want one so much!! 
These look so much better than the ones on eBay.
If HMT makes them for the $40 price range and sells Internationally, I know people would be in line to buy. Their current selection is no good. Why, oh Why??:-s


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

hari317 said:


> I found this watch sitting quitely and neglected at the HMT factory outlet at Pune yesterday.


a nice reward for patience hunter. :-!


----------



## phillyj (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone know how I can get my hands on one? Someone should make a sticky with members who can help procure these for other members.


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

phillyj said:


> Anyone know how I can get my hands on one? Someone should make a sticky with members who can help procure these for other members.


there are many who can help. Try sending PM to OP.


----------



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

phillyj said:


> Anyone know how I can get my hands on one? Someone should make a sticky with members who can help procure these for other members.


Yes, there are several WUS members located in India who can help you acquire HMT watches. They are the only way I would trust getting an authentic item (there have been warnings about HMTs listed on auction sites like eBay being "reworks" with repainted dials, inflated prices, etc.). Contact the OP, for example, or look through the rest of this thread for more members located in India and PM them as well. Be aware that some models are very scarce and difficult to locate (it took a while to find a Pilot for my collection), and some may no longer be available at all; but, any of them you do obtain are most certainly worth the wait.

Speaking of which, can any of our friends in India recommend a HMT automatic to sit alongside my handwinding Pilot?

Mike


----------



## sanky (Jun 5, 2010)

hari317 said:


> Updating this thread after a long time. Bought this yellow dial variant of the Chirag that I never knew existed. The catalog shows only the fade Brown and the fade Blue.
> 
> Congrats Hari...the yellow dial is really impressive...


----------



## backer (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi, Guys..my first day on WUS

is there anyone here to help me get one HMT Janata? i live in dubai, unite arab emirates, when i went to kerala last year i tried mu luck at several local shops, when i asked for HMT they looked at me like an alien !!!

please let me know if any once could help to find one

thanks.


----------



## phillyj (Oct 10, 2007)

backer said:


> Hi, Guys..my first day on WUS
> 
> is there anyone here to help me get one HMT Janata? i live in dubai, unite arab emirates, when i went to kerala last year i tried mu luck at several local shops, when i asked for HMT they looked at me like an alien !!!
> 
> ...


Hello fellow Keralite. I too have been interested in trying to get a HMT. From your account, it seems that waiting to find one in a Kerala watch shop will be a waste of time the next time I travel there. I think I will take the advice that was give me to obtain one through one of the fellow WUS members in India. I advise you similarly. In this thread, there are some people who will help you procure one. That is the best method.

Welcome to Watchuseek and a happy new year


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

-Drooling- After seeing this thread....

I NEED TO GET ME AN HMT! D: xD


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Showcasing today's haul:

*HMT Leo:*

A much sought after watch, very hard to find...

























*HMT Taurus:*

Yet another variant of this scarce watch. This time with plain Roman printed indices. Plain black and steel, understated. Beautiful brushed stainless case. 

























*Today's haul:*

Includes a couple of Art Deco Janatas and the Leos and Tauruses.

















Cheers!
Hari


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## akshayb (Dec 22, 2009)

WoW, Hope I can lay my hands on some thing like this some day.:-!

All the Best
Akshay


----------



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul, Hari!

Those Leos look like they are on expansion bracelets -- if so, that would truly be different from anything I've seen posted here.

Mike


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

munno said:


> Nice!





akshayb said:


> Hope I can lay my hands on some thing like this some day.


 Thanks Munno, AkshayB. The watches were hard to find, have been looking for the Leo ever since Niranjan(penniyulu) posted the pics of his watch in Jan last year. 


mjbernier said:


> Those Leos look like they are on expansion bracelets...


Hi Mike, not expansion, the bracelets are run of the mill stainless folded links bracelets. HMT does provide expansion bracelets on their Braille watches.

Regards,
Hari

BTW: Found an excellent HMT Analog Alarm Watch in the showroom today, will post pics, watch this space.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The HMT Roman Alarm watch:





































The fit and finish is top notch. 5micron plated gold case. Nice loud alarm with snooze capability.

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

looks fantastic! How big is sound of alarm?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

munno said:


> looks fantastic! How big is sound of alarm?


I just could not resist buying this watch, I dont know why HMT does not advertise these watches.

The alarm is loud, louder than that on my HMT Ana digi.

Best,
Hari


----------



## backer (Jan 2, 2011)

Got my first ever HMT yesterday (Janata Hindi), Thanking AB for his help to find one for me. 

below are the pics of the new Janata and the Orient Day Date (Rolex Homage) which went to my drawer from yesterday


----------



## akshayb (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow this is really gorgeous.

I think you can put it on a new leather strap. 

I can't say more and better than what chascomm has described for Janata Here:

*https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/another-hmt-endorsement-378196.html#post2829454*

All the Best 
AkshayB


----------



## backer (Jan 2, 2011)

akshayb said:


> Wow this is really gorgeous.
> 
> I think you can put it on a new leather strap.
> 
> ...


thank you.

got lot of compliments for it already, the manager (he is an american) who owns rolex, omega,tag, cartier gave me the first compliment..he was stunned to hear the cost of the watch. yesterday evening i went to the nearby watch shop owned by an Indian. while searching for new strap the sales guy grabbed my wrists and asked "what !!! HMT !!! ?? from where did you get this and how old is this?" i said its brand new which just arrived today..he was really surprised to hear that coz he thought HMT stopped producing watches


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Congratulations Backer! The Janata is a classic. Since January 2010, after I bought my first HMT-a Pilot, I have retired all other watches including a few Seiko 5s . I wear only HMT. Affordable with a huge variety.

You know, just one HMT is never enough as you will soon discover.

Best,
Hari


----------



## backer (Jan 2, 2011)

hari317 said:


> Congratulations Backer! The Janata is a classic. Since January 2010, after I bought my first HMT-a Pilot, I have retired all other watches including a few Seiko 5s . I wear only HMT. Affordable with a huge variety.
> 
> You know, just one HMT is never enough as you will soon discover.
> 
> ...


thanks hari, yeah you are right..i am after pilot now..unfortunately its out of stock everywhere 

between..orient is a class apart in affordable category, total in house movement, good classy finish..the day date which i own is excellent for the price


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

backer said:


> thanks hari, yeah you are right..i am after pilot now..unfortunately its out of stock everywhere
> 
> between..orient is a class apart in affordable category, total in house movement, good classy finish..the day date which i own is excellent for the price


HMT movements are made in-house too. I am yet to try an Orient, a good friend has been offering me a Mako, but I have skinny arms. The HMT automatics are excellent actually, they rarely need to be regulated, at least in my experience with more than 10 different models that I have... Some of my handwound watches have needed regulation which the Mumbai HMT service does an excellent job of. Have a look at the Rajat or the Dilip. Basic workhorse models, full steel construction, inhouse movements, they look classic too...

Regards,
Hari


----------



## backer (Jan 2, 2011)

is orient available in India? Mako has cult following..but its divers and huge, if you like dress watch models orient have excellent collection, that too for a reasonable price.

i think my janata need to be regulated, its already running slow 2 minutes after 5 hrs of running. did you try their new ADSL NASL models?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

backer said:


> is orient available in India? Mako has cult following..but its divers and huge, if you like dress watch models orient have excellent collection, that too for a reasonable price.
> 
> i think my janata need to be regulated, its already running slow 2 minutes after 5 hrs of running. did you try their new ADSL NASL models?


Orient had plans to launch in India, they had put up a big stall at the Mumbai watch show last year. Dunno the current status.

Regarding your Janata, I have had a few HMT Handwound watches that lost 3 mins in 24hours and some ones which gained 5 mins in 24 hrs. These were then corrected and were expertly regulated by the HMT service centre in Mumbai. Losing 2 mins in 5 hrs sounds like something is wrong somewhere. Check how long the watch runs after a full wind up, it should run min 32 hours. Check this and revert. Maybe your watch is old stock and needs just an overhauling to get going again.

Best,
hari


----------



## backer (Jan 2, 2011)

i gave like 12 rotations and after 7 hrs it stopped then i gave few more rotations and it lasted like 10 more hrs, when i took it out from my drawer today morning i saw it running but 1 hour slow. i corrected the time and gave around 15 rotations. its running well since but 2 minutes slow..i will see how it runs this week and might take it for regulation


----------



## akshayb (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah Hari317, you are correct, that's a bitter truth about HMT watches no one can own just one. 

Backer, I have several HMTs but fortunately, I haven't had any problem with regulation, even once. I suggest you to try for few days before going for regulation. 

All the Best
Akshay


----------



## backer (Jan 2, 2011)

yeah sure, i will wait, i think watches take some time to set.


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

backer, forgive me for this but I couldn't make out pattern from your response. All my hand wound HMT watches can't take no more then 11 turns. I have long fingers so may be I can turn more in one go but you gave 12 rotations (that's nearly full wound) then after 7 hrs couple more and then 10 hrs later 15 more. 10 roations of mine makes my watches run around 30 hrs but yours can take so many turns in short periods???

Hari/AB, any clues?


----------



## sanky (Jun 5, 2010)

Depends upon everyone's style of rotating. It take 30 rotations for me to have the full wind. This may be because I wind back and forth slowly.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

backer said:


> i gave like 12 rotations and after 7 hrs it stopped then i gave few more rotations and it lasted like 10 more hrs, when i took it out from my drawer today morning i saw it running but 1 hour slow. i corrected the time and gave around 15 rotations. its running well since but 2 minutes slow..i will see how it runs this week and might take it for regulation


Boss, 11-12 rotations is correct. One rotation being defined as 360deg rotation of the winding crown. Your watch needs an overhaul. Period.



akshayb said:


> Yeah Hari317, you are correct, that's a bitter truth about HMT watches no one can own just one.


that is the sweet truth, my dear fellow HMTian.



backer said:


> yeah sure, i will wait, i think watches take some time to set.


I don't think waiting is gonna help. YMMV.



munno said:


> backer, forgive me for this but I couldn't make out pattern from your response. All my hand wound HMT watches can't take no more then 11 turns. I have long fingers so may be I can turn more in one go but you gave 12 rotations (that's nearly full wound) then after 7 hrs couple more and then 10 hrs later 15 more. 10 roations of mine makes my watches run around 30 hrs but yours can take so many turns in short periods???
> 
> Hari/AB, any clues?


It means that his watch needs service, usually a proper oiling, it is required in watches that have sat in the showroom for a long time. HMT Dadar folks service their old stock watches before selling to me. In fact there are a few watches they are refusing to sell me because in their opinion the pieces are defective!


sanky said:


> Depends upon everyone's style of rotating. It take 30 rotations for me to have the full wind. This may be because I wind back and forth slowly.


One rotation is 360deg, are you saying that you can make 30 such 360 deg crown rotations in your Handwound HMT watch? if the crown comes back quite a bit it means the ratchet is a bit loose, get it checked.

Best,
Hari


----------



## backer (Jan 2, 2011)

hari317 said:


> Boss, 11-12 rotations is correct. One rotation being defined as 360deg rotation of the winding crown. Your watch needs an overhaul. Period.
> 
> that is the sweet truth, my dear fellow HMTian.
> 
> ...


i am not sure whether i hv covered 360 deg per rotation, but it took 20 odd rotations for me to get it fully wound..so that explains why my 10 rotations lasted only few hrs. the watch is working fine now. i think the drastic slowing down is due to in adequate winding.

but as u said the crown comes back quite a bit on every rotation...is that a problem? i didnt see that on any of my other winding watches (but those are automatic with manual wind option watches)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

backer said:


> i am not sure whether i hv covered 360 deg per rotation, but it took 20 odd rotations for me to get it fully wound..so that explains why my 10 rotations lasted only few hrs. the watch is working fine now. i think the drastic slowing down is due to in adequate winding.
> 
> but as u said the crown comes back quite a bit on every rotation...is that a problem? i didnt see that on any of my other winding watches (but those are automatic with manual wind option watches)


Hey Backer, it is good to know that your watch is fine now. The crown coming back is not a problem, just an annoyance. Enjoy your watch.

Best,
hari

Edit: BTW, I find that my watches start gaining time when the power reserve goes down...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Pocket lume:
*


















Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

That one looks great, what's the going price for one of these? I like the very clean dial and the nice and the refined hands :-!


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

nice one, Hari. My heart says get one of those pocket watch but mind says, what would I do with it?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Oldheritage said:


> That one looks great, what's the going price for one of these? I like the very clean dial and the nice and the refined hands :-!


Thanks, I was taken in by the looks too. I already have a Pocket watch but had to buy this one.



munno said:


> nice one, Hari. My heart says get one of those pocket watch but mind says, what would I do with it?


 Use it. I have started carrying my pocket watch to work. I found a nice dealer on ebay selling vintage style short 7 inch pocket watch chains with a spring loop on the other end(look for vintagewatchcrystal). I carry the watch in the "watch pocket" of my Jeans, the chain secured to the belt loop, very convienient.

Best,
Hari


----------



## Abhik (Jan 11, 2011)

Wonderful pocket watch Hari! Lume is bright. You have taken a nice shot.
Best wishes,
abhik


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

hari317 said:


> Use it. I have started carrying my pocket watch to work. I carry the watch in the "watch pocket" of my Jeans, the chain secured to the belt loop, very convienient.


hmm, interesting. Convienient, sure I agree. But, wearing pocket watch on jeans at work may need little more courage on my part.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

munno said:


> hmm, interesting. Convienient, sure I agree. But, wearing pocket watch on jeans at work may need little more courage on my part.


:-d just leave the shirt out don't tuck it in. ;-)


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

hari317 said:


> :-d just leave the shirt out don't tuck it in. ;-)


yeah, wish we didn't had dress code at work.


----------



## sanky (Jun 5, 2010)

hari317 said:


> One rotation is 360deg, are you saying that you can make 30 such 360 deg crown rotations in your Handwound HMT watch? if the crown comes back quite a bit it means the ratchet is a bit loose, get it checked.
> 
> Best,
> Hari


No, there is no problem with any of the watches. All are in good condition. If a rotation is of 360 degree, then i dont know how many rotations i give for full wind. I wind them in a way i was taught and dont have any problem relating to winding so far!!!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Today was a lucky day, found a few treasures(at least for me):

*HMT Kajal* (in reverse trim!)*:*

Kajal is the Hindi word for Kohl. In its usual avatar, it is identical to the Rajat, but with a black hard anodized case, black leather strap and a yellow dial. However today, I found a brand new Kajal in a steel case, solid stuck indices with lume dots on a gorgeous black dial. Some poor pictures of this subtle beauty:




























*HMT Kailash:*

Kailash is the mythical abode of Lord Shiva, now located in Tibet. This model has already been documented by AkshayB, however I had not purchased this watch at that time last year when it was available at Lakshmi Time, Blr, I was running behind my holy grail HMT: the White Pilot at that time. However of late, I had been looking for this watch and today found this dealer who it seems has ample stocks of this model, bought one. This is a watch that has to be worn to appreciate it. it is hewn out of a solid block of SS, beautifully finished dial, mineral crystal and plenty of old world charm. The bracelet is superb too.




























*HMT Vinay:

*Vinay is the Sanskrit word for humility. However this watch is anything but humble, it literally jumped out of the display case and clasped itself on my wrist! Had to buy this one, unusually large size for a Handwound HMT, elegant dial and a superb case. Unfortunately this watch no longer belongs to me... I have hairy wrists and bracelets are a no no, I had just finished putting a nice Mil strap to it when my wife saw it, she liked it so much that she has now appropriated it for herself!




























A group shot of today's haul:










Cheers!
Hari


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

hari317 said:


> she liked it so much that she has now appropriated it for herself!
> Hari


wife is into HMT watches as well, now that makes things easier.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

munno said:


> wife is into HMT watches as well, now that makes things easier.


She is not into watches or HMTs but does not mind me buying watches at least not yet.

Best,
hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have found a few old Rajats with the dials mentioning 6901 and 6902. The conventional auto movement used by HMT is the 6500, 21600bph, I checked to see that the Citizen 6900 was a 28800bph smaller sized movement. Does anyone know anything about the 6900 movements used by HMT?

Regards,
Hari


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

Pics by any chance?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

munno said:


> Pics by any chance?


Yes, as soon as the watches are back from service. Check your email.


----------



## larcat (Nov 22, 2010)

I want some!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

larcat said:


> I want some!


One cannot go wrong with a HMT, go for one.

Best,
Hari


----------



## larcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Hari,

Awesome pics!

Do you have, or know where I can see a list of HMT stores in India? I have a friend going over soon, but I'm not sure all where they will be yet.

Thanks!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

larcat said:


> Hari,
> 
> Awesome pics!
> 
> ...


Thanks! HMTs are sold through HMT owned retail showrooms and also through third party retailer shops. This page: link has the list of cities in India that have the HMT operated showrooms. However any town in India might have a small watchshop that would have some basic models. Good luck!


----------



## larcat (Nov 22, 2010)

hari317 said:


> Thanks! HMTs are sold through HMT owned retail showrooms and also through third party retailer shops. This page: link has the list of cities in India that have the HMT operated showrooms. However any town in India might have a small watchshop that would have some basic models. Good luck!


Awesome! My friend is going to be in Hyderabad for work for 3 months, and there is a store there. Thanks!

***Edit --- Is this the Hyderabad location?

http://hyderabad.burrp.com/listing/...ids_hyderabad_watch-and-pen-stores/1914625118

Or is this it?

http://in.local.yahoo.com/hyderabad/hmt-watch-show-room-19eda349967a808a7b878377e181c18a/

Or this?

http://hyderabad.indiabizclub.com/profile/236648~hmt+watch+show+room~hyderabad_india


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

larcat said:


> Awesome! My friend is going to be in Hyderabad for work for 3 months, and there is a store there. Thanks!


The first address is correct. There are two HMT owned watch outlets in Hyderabad as far as I know, I am a regular visitor to Hyderabad. The main one is in the NSF Building opp. Fateh Maidan(Lal Bahadur Stadium). Tell your friend that it is the adjacent building to the Income Tax office.

The second smaller one is located just outside HMT bearings factory at Moula Ali, just at the start of the Moula Ali bridge.

The main showroom had the Roman Automatic in stock tthe last time I checked.

Good Luck!
Hari


----------



## larcat (Nov 22, 2010)

hari317 said:


> The first address is correct. There are two HMT owned watch outlets in Hyderabad as far as I know, I am a regular visitor to Hyderabad. The main one is in the NSF Building opp. Fateh Maidan(Lal Bahadur Stadium). Tell your friend that it is the adjacent building to the Income Tax office.
> 
> The second smaller one is located just outside HMT bearings factory at Moula Ali, just at the start of the Moula Ali bridge.
> 
> ...


Hari,

Thank you very much for taking the time to give me this information, it is deeply appreciated 

Hopefully I will start my affordables collection with 10 or so HMT 

-Larcat


----------



## phillyj (Oct 10, 2007)

hari317 said:


> *HMT Pocket lume:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats price on the HMT pocketwatch? How much more expensive than a Janata?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

phillyj said:


> Whats price on the HMT pocketwatch? How much more expensive than a Janata?


The basic "pocket" sans lume is about 50% more expensive than a Janata, IIRC.


----------



## swordfish123 (Oct 21, 2010)

This is the first time i have seen this pocket watch. Where are you guys getting them. I am looking for some rare HMT in Bangalore. Haven t found any till now. All i could find was a Janata. Even the pilot is no where to be found. Everyone are eager to show me their quartz collection or the new ADSL models.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

swordfish123 said:


> This is the first time i have seen this pocket watch. Where are you guys getting them. I am looking for some rare HMT in Bangalore. Haven t found any till now. All i could find was a Janata. Even the pilot is no where to be found. Everyone are eager to show me their quartz collection or the new ADSL models.


Pilot is out of stock from HMT but some shops here and there do have some pieces left. I bought one for a friend on Saturday. The pocket and other HMT watches that I have documented are available/were bought in Mumbai.


----------



## swordfish123 (Oct 21, 2010)

I usually stop wherever i find a small watchshop with a HMT board. They are quite amused at me when i tell them i am looking for the older models. Will get some more Janata's and a pilot when i find them.

One more thing i noticed is that the straps, especially the bracelets are quite bad. I cut my finger trying to undo a Janata Deluxe. But looking at the prices and the reliability of the watch the price you pay is still justified. One can always get a better strap.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

swordfish123 said:


> One more thing i noticed is that the straps, especially the bracelets are quite bad. ...


 i generally agree with you regarding the straps. Some notable exceptions are the steel bracelets found on the Rajat and Dilip. These are superb. The tightly woven bracelets on the Kailash and the Ana-Digi are also very good.

HMT used to provide excellent yellow nylon straps matching the gold case of the Sona and other models, alas those are no longer found.

Till now I was buying only from the HMT showrooms, now i have started looking at other shops as well.

Best,
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Priya:

*Priya is "beloved" in Hindi. Somewhat hard to find model now. Found these in an old forgotten watch store, in stock livery. This is the same strap that was stock on the Sonas of yore.


















































































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations Hari, yet another find. I remember those straps, my grandfather had it on his Sona.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

munno said:


> Congratulations Hari, yet another find. I remember those straps, my grandfather had it on his Sona.


Thanks for your kind comments Munno. Do share the pics of your Grandfather's Sona, i am most interested to see if the model has changed at all over the years.


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

nah, don't have it with me and couldn't find pics either.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Sarathi:

Sarathi is the Hindi word for Charioteer, it also another word to describe Lord Krishna since he was Arjuna's Charioteer in the great war of Mahabharata as per Hindu mythology.

Onto the watch itself, it is a fairly uncommon watch, out of production for long and does not feature anymore on the exhaustive HMT price list. I happened to find this one sitting covered in dust in an old, very small watch selling kiosk in Dadar, a few metres away from the HMT Company showroom today. I have replaced the stock steel bracelet with a canvas-leather strap.





































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## swordfish123 (Oct 21, 2010)

^^This one is a keeper. Never heard of it or seen it. Nice choice on the strap. What is the case size. Looks slightly bigger than the Pilot and Janata


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

swordfish123 said:


> ^^This one is a keeper. Never heard of it or seen it. Nice choice on the strap. What is the case size. Looks slightly bigger than the Pilot and Janata


Thank you! The case is 39mm tall and 34mm wide (without crown), just slightly larger than the Janata or Sona. I hope to acquire a few more hard to find models this week. I will be documenting them here in this thread.

Regards,
Hari


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

looks cool, Hari. The watch has got so much character in it.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

munno said:


> looks cool, Hari. The watch has got so much character in it.


Thanks Munno. The Sarathi has some interesting details. The black portion of the dial is actually raised and is an overlay over the central part. The central part has a beautiful brushed finish and the lume dots are discreetly placed on it. The watch is very easy to read. The case is full stainless and the screw case back has a shape which I have not seen before. I was also surprised to see the HMT hologram at the back of the case. It is placed right over the caseback code, maybe the number on the hologram is actually the same as the caseback code.

Best
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Last week's purchases:
*
HMT Alarm AG003:
*
The HMT alarm watches are powered by Miyota 6L76 movements.



















To be continued...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Roman with E/L backlight:
*
A mee-too watch released by HMT as an answer to the Timex Indiglo which was quite a rage in India about 10yrs ago. Powered by the Miyota 6N10 movement with E/L faceplate.





































A grainy shot of the E/L backlight at work. The dial is actually transparent and is screen printed.










To be continued...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Rajat with White Dial:*

This was the find of the week for me. While browsing the mechanicals display at the showroom, this Rajat caught my eye. Further enquiry revealed that the HMT showroom had got some old stocks transferred back from a dealer going out of business. Five such Rajats were returned.

This Rajat has a satin finished pearly white dial and stuck indices with two grooves. The Rajat commonly available today has a steel finish dial with sunburst brushed pattern, the stuck indices have a triangular crossection.



















Closeup of the older indice:









Closeup of the current indice:









Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Zatx Woopyoax (Jun 25, 2010)

Great find. Wish I could get my hands on one of these HMTs.


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

nice find, Hari. All Roman's (Quartz and Auto) seem to be very well finished and designed.


----------



## Narender (Jan 14, 2010)

hari317 said:


> *HMT Roman with E/L backlight:
> *
> A mee-too watch released by HMT as an answer to the Timex Indiglo which was quite a rage in India about 10yrs ago. Powered by the Miyota 6N10 movement with E/L faceplate.
> 
> ...


Man, This is gorgeous.Looks great. Seeing all the threads almost after a period of 8months. Hope u guys are doing well. Belated new year wishes to u all.
How much for this piece? The HMT Roman Alarm is a stealer. Superb looks. b-)
Cheers,
Naren.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Narender said:


> Man, This is gorgeous.Looks great. Seeing all the threads almost after a period of 8months. Hope u guys are doing well. Belated new year wishes to u all.
> How much for this piece? The HMT Roman Alarm is a stealer. Superb looks. b-)
> Cheers,
> Naren.


Hi Naren,

Welcome back! Yeah, the Roman range is quite well made and has a very high quality strong Gold plating: 5microns. I will email you with the info about how much I paid for these watches.

Best,
hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Vijay NL:*

Vijay is _Victory_ in Hindi. This is the NL (Non luminous) variant. This watch wears very well on the wrist. The stock configuration is with a steel bracelet, I changed it out to a 18mm "RoboBand". I love its steel dial and stuck indices.





































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Narender (Jan 14, 2010)

Wats the case dia?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

munno said:


> nice find, Hari. All Roman's (Quartz and Auto) seem to be very well finished and designed.


Thanks Munno. Yes, I agree reg the finish.



Narender said:


> Wats the case dia?


approx same as Janata.


----------



## Narender (Jan 14, 2010)

1987 made watch still looks good. Good find.



hari317 said:


> *HMT Priya:
> 
> *Priya is "beloved" in Hindi. Somewhat hard to find model now. Found these in an old forgotten watch store, in stock livery. This is the same strap that was stock on the Sonas of yore.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaTTK (Feb 13, 2006)

I have this same Vijay and alternate between a Timex leather strap and the metal bracelet it came with.

Matt


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

MaTTK said:


> I have this same Vijay and alternate between a Timex leather strap and the metal bracelet it came with.
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt, Yes I remember your picture of the Vijay that you bought from Madras. It is a nice little watch, keeps pretty good time. The stock bracelets are hair pullers for me, I bought a few mesh straps, I plan to put them on the Vijay and a few others.

Regards,
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Had the good fortune of being able to acquire a few discontinued HMT models, I will be documenting them here in the coming days...
*
HMT Kohinoor:* Blue Dial

Named after the famous Kohinoor diamond. Kohinoor is still being produced by HMT in white, black, grey, steel, yellow, brown and matte fade blue dials but the Electric blue dial was made for a very short while.





































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Avinash:* Light Blue Dial

Avinash means indestructible in Hindi, in a nice light blue dial.





































The bracelet is stock HMT, nice variation to their usual folded links steel bracelet.

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Janata Super Deluxe:

*I was pleasantly shocked when I was offered this watch. I never knew that there was a "Super deluxe" version too... I love the deeply brushed dial and the plain elegance of this watch. In its stock velcro strap from the late 60s(Velcro straps were quite a craze then)... This watch was also available in a deep blue dial, I will photograph it later.














































Notice the 62-2090099 INDIA code on the dial.

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Heera:

*Heera is the Hindi word for diamond. This was a watch produced by HMT Chinar during their early days.

Notice the alternating direction of the engraved lines on the dial, one can stare at it for hours. haha.























































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

Wow, you never stop to amaze me. Nice finds. Congratulations!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

munno said:


> Wow, you never stop to amaze me. Nice finds. Congratulations!


well thanks Munno. I will be showcasing a few more finds today evening.

best,
hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Sainik:*

Sainik means Soldier in Hindi. Its case is different from that of the Pilot, it's a two piece case, slightly flatter and taller. The numerals are screened onto the dial and only the lume dots are applied. The lume dots have aged and yellowed on this example.




























Enjoy!
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Aroop:

*Aroop means "Formless". Formless in the context of the divine power that rules us as per a branch of Hindu philosophy. It is also a popular first name in the eastern part of India.

This is an 80's model, made for a brief period by HMT Chinar, but in a variety of dial colors. Brown, green, blue, grey and beige were available. This post documents the brown dial variant. I will photograph the other dials as and when I get around to it.





































Notice the 82-2090012 code on the dial.

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Pilot:*

Probably the most well known model from HMT. This example is an older variant. The dial is marked "Water Protected" and the hands are beveled in the centre. The lume pattern remains the same as the current Pilots, however, the lume has aged and nicely yellowed on this example. The lugs are drilled through, this is no longer found on the modern Pilots.














































I hope you enjoyed the pictures.

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## sanky (Jun 5, 2010)

Hari, absolutely amazing models...Aaroop, Hira...never heard of models. Knew about Janata Super Deluxe. Kohinoor blue dial & Avinashn blue dial are fantabulous...Keep It Up....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sanky said:


> Hari, absolutely amazing models...Aaroop, Hira...never heard of models. Knew about Janata Super Deluxe. Kohinoor blue dial & Avinashn blue dial are fantabulous...Keep It Up....


Thank you Sanky! around 10 more old models are on the way to me as we speak. I will be documenting them here.

Regards
Hari


----------



## swordfish123 (Oct 21, 2010)

I dont know wheer you get these watches, but awesome collection. I have never heard of most of the models that you have posted here. Good to know that HMT had these many different watches.

Keep posting info and pics of your collection.


----------



## Anoops (May 12, 2008)

here's my collection of HMTs, Pilot is missing, lent it to my cousin  but my prized possession is my HMT Citizen which is one of the first few watches produced by HMT under license from Citizen, Japan
.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anoop, your HMT Citizen is very interesting. If possible, can you post a picture of the case back of this watch?

regards,
hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

thank you swordfish. As with all hobbies, the watches now seek me out.Since I am a regular buyer, the dealers keep aside interesting watches for me. regards, Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Kajal:
*
This is an aluminium cased watch from HMT. The surface is black hard anodized. The aluminium makes it a very light weight watch. The stock strap is shiny leather, not very nice, I put in a single piece matte black "furlon" strap.

I had ordered this watch from HMT a while back and it finally arrrived yesterday. The commonly available Kajal has the yellow dial, and there is also the lovely reverse trim model that I documented a while back: link














































*The two variants in my stable:*









Cheers!
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The watch in this post is a Franken watch with a Fantasy dial. Such a dial was never made by HMT. I wanted a watch with strong lume and decided to sacrifice a brand new Janata art deco for this experiment. The original dial was repainted. The hands are from a HMT Pilot.




























Best,
Hari


----------



## munno (May 6, 2009)

nice one, Hari. Like your experiment, it certainly paid off.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

munno said:


> nice one, Hari. Like your experiment, it certainly paid off.


thank you Munno. however, I am not very satisfied with the dial, I prefer the looks of the original HMTs. I realized this after I had this one in my hand.

Best
hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Janata:

*Bought this watch from the Dadar showroom today. They had received one piece with this dial in a lot shipped from the Ranibagh plant. Shares the same case, caseback and strap with the Black Pilot.





































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## swordfish123 (Oct 21, 2010)

hari317 said:


>


Nice work on the dial.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

swordfish123 said:


> Nice work on the dial.


Thanks! That dial is a "homage" to the Omega Railmaster.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Jhalak:

*_Glimpse_ in Hindi. The semi skeleton handwound released by HMT this financial year.










More pics in this Jhalak thread: Link

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## jackstone (Apr 9, 2011)

Been lurking in this thread for quite awhile now. But this HMT craze has made me register, and my 1st post will definitely be about it! 
Can't wait for the HMT Pilot and Janata. BTW, is the Janata in Hindi, with only lines instead of numbers still available? I think I prefer that one over the "art deco" types.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Chirag:

*Found some more dial variations of this model this weekend:






















































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## tintasuja (Nov 11, 2010)

My Sona says hello!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Beautiful Picture!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was at the HMT showroom today. Three new HMT automatics have been introduced. All three with the Miyota 8215, quickset and bilingual day/date.

The first is an upgrade of the good old Kanchan, now called the "Kanchan premium", with two dial variants called the KPR-A and KPR-B. the dial is very well done, beautiful patterning and generously lumed hands.

Around 15yrs ago, HMT had made the rectangular cased Arvind, Kailash-New and the Prabhat with the 8215 movement(bilingual quickset day). These models have reappeared as the new NASS-12(steel/chrome trim) and NASS-13(gold trim). Nicely made.

I had overshot my budget this week, maybe next week I will be able to buy these and showcase it here.

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## wristmenwatches.com (May 16, 2011)

Hi, may be there is a shop near by mahim station. who sells hmt watches in cheap rates.


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

*Why did I have to discover HMT?!?*

Hello All!

I am normally a "pen guy". I became interested in Indian fountain pens, which lead to an interest in Indian watches. Hari, along with a few folks at Fountain Pen Network, have been very kind in helping feed my obsession. I thought I would share a couple of shots of what I have so far.

An Akash with a Deccan Bullet:









A Janata with a Chelpark Antic:









I have a couple of others here, soon to be joined by a gold Prabal, so I will probably be adding pictures later.

When my budget replenishes somewhat I hope to add some more to this number. Any help is always appreciated! :-d

Thanks for letting a newbie join in the discussion.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Why did I have to discover HMT?!?*

Hi CJ, nice to see you here. wishing you all the best, Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Spent around 2 hours at the HMT showroom discussing watches. Saw some new arrivals, the stocks were delivered by the company courier in my presence! The Kanchan Premium has now been introduced with Black, White and Yellow dials. The NASS-11, 12, 13 have also been introduced with mutiple dial colors. Black, Blue and White. 

Bought two NOS Janatas and One Chethan with Green dial, will post pics in the days to come. 

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Chethan:*

Chethan in Sanskrit means "Life" or "Alive". Like the Avinash and Chirag models, Chethan has numerous dial variants. Here is one interesting brushed fade dial variant in Green, long discontinued.










The brushing on the dial, lots of lint, I know.









From this angle the dial's appearance changes.









Closeup:









The Case back:









Cheers!
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Janata:

*Yet another Janata Variant with an uncommon dial background, this is the first one that I have seen with this dial.




























Made in India:


















Cheers!
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Another white HMT Janata with the old style "Water Protected" dial inscription. I was unable to capture the pearl white color of the dial...














































Best,
Hari


----------



## hmtfreak (May 29, 2011)

so many watches from hmt in so many flavours, im a recent hmt addict and loving it.any female hmt fans here ? or am i the only one. i like to wear big dial watches and love pilots so does my husband


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

hmtfreak said:


> so many watches from hmt in so many flavours, im a recent hmt addict and loving it.any female hmt fans here ? or am i the only one. i like to wear big dial watches and love pilots so does my husband


Hi, thanks for stopping by. No, you are not the only female HMT fan, my wife is one too! She likes the large dial ones too.

Best
Hari


----------



## skin (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Hari, 
Your collection is quite amazing. I am from Bombay and new to this forum and site. I am also a HMT fan and have a Pilot and Vijay which were bought new. I bought a HMT Nishant from an old repair store long ago - but it does not seem to work anymore. Any idea where I can get it fixed? 
skin


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

skin said:


> I bought a HMT Nishant from an old repair store long ago - but it does not seem to work anymore. Any idea where I can get it fixed?
> skin


Hi Skin, welcome to our little corner in affordables! Get your watch repaired from the HMT service centre at Dadar West, Deware Chambers, Kabutarkhana. Once you reach Kabutarkhana, ask anyone about the HMT shop and they will guide you. They are open from 10 to 5 and closed on Sundays and public holidays. 
Best, Hari


----------



## joey1320 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just got my HMT Vijay for $21.99 shipped from eBay. Can't say how incredibly happy I'm for the purchase. The look and quality seems great and I can't wait to add more models to the collection. Incredible watch for the price. Now I gotta find a nice brown leather band to finish the look.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

joey1320 said:


> Just got my HMT Vijay for $21.99 shipped from eBay. Can't say how incredibly happy I'm for the purchase. The look and quality seems great and I can't wait to add more models to the collection. Incredible watch for the price. Now I gotta find a nice brown leather band to finish the look.


The Vijay LUM is a HMT staple and a very popular model in India. enjoy your watch!


----------



## IanC (Jul 3, 2010)

Im just wondering why almost all of the HMTs on ebay are vintage used ones? Seems near impossible to get hold of any newer styles.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

IanC said:


> Im just wondering why almost all of the HMTs on ebay are vintage used ones? Seems near impossible to get hold of any newer styles.


I did a search on ebay.com for HMT NASL and HMT ADSL, these are two watches listed. The NASL/ADSL/NASS are the "new" HMT designs. Good luck!


----------



## IanC (Jul 3, 2010)

Is there a catalog of all their models or something?


----------



## joey1320 (Jul 24, 2011)

hari317 said:


> The Vijay LUM is a HMT staple and a very popular model in India. enjoy your watch!


Thanks for the well wishes.
I did get a 20mm brown strap for it, which I had to trim to fit, but it looks so much better now. Gotta take some pics tomorrow.

Wore the watch today and it kept perfect time. Again, I'm super happy with the purchase. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

IanC said:


> Is there a catalog of all their models or something?


A single catalog containing ALL the models? No, as far as I am aware. However HMT has issued catalogs from time to time. Munno had uploaded a few scans of their catalog depicting the NASL/ADSL models, you might want to do a search for that thread.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

joey1320 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes.
> I did get a 20mm brown strap for it, which I had to trim to fit, but it looks so much better now. Gotta take some pics tomorrow.
> 
> Wore the watch today and it kept perfect time. Again, I'm super happy with the purchase.


The Vijay should take a 18mm strap. Properly serviced and regulated, the watches keep good time. The factory adjusts the watches to three positions. Most of my HMTs have kept pretty good time out of the box, some have needed adjustments.

Best,
Hari


----------



## IanC (Jul 3, 2010)

Why dont they just maintain a decent website? Their website is a huge mess...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

IanC said:


> Why dont they just maintain a decent website? Their website is a huge mess...


No idea why:-d


----------



## joey1320 (Jul 24, 2011)

hari317 said:


> The Vijay should take a 18mm strap. Properly serviced and regulated, the watches keep good time. The factory adjusts the watches to three positions. Most of my HMTs have kept pretty good time out of the box, some have needed adjustments.
> 
> Best,
> Hari


Hari,

Mine had a black 16mm strap(cheapo) and I didn't think it looked good on my wrist - kinda feminine. So I decided to switch to brown and go bigger with the 20mm. I did try an 18mm first but it still looked too small for my taste.

Sorry no pics yet.
Joey

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennix (Dec 15, 2010)

Got my very first HMT last week. Very impressive, dressy watch for ~$30


----------



## IanC (Jul 3, 2010)

hari317 said:


> No idea why:-d


Maybe you could ask their showroom people next time you drop by? It seems impossible to contact them if you are not in India...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dennix said:


> Got my very first HMT last week. Very impressive, dressy watch for ~$30


Congratulations! and Beautifully photographed. The Sona is an excellent watch and one of my favorites.

Best
Hari


----------



## joey1320 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dennix said:


> Got my very first HMT last week. Very impressive, dressy watch for ~$30


Very impressive indeed!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I just got my first HMT!! ...some assembly required.....found in a container in a watchmakers estate...


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

sixtysix said:


> I just got my first HMT!! ...some assembly required.....found in a container in a watchmakers estate...


Cool find. Good luck with the project.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sixtysix said:


> I just got my first HMT!! ...some assembly required.....found in a container in a watchmakers estate...


Amazing. What was this watch doing with that watchmaker? maybe an Indian customer brought it in for service but never came back?

The dial seems to be well preserved too. Do you have a pic of the case? A watch worth restoration. HMT will still service this watch if brought to them, if you need help, i will be glad to assist.

Best
hari


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Not sure if I have the case or not....many of the watches we found had parts in different drawers.....it was not with the other parts. I am just starting to organize some of the stuff. If I find it I will post up a photo. the last thing I expected to find was an HMT......it almost looks like he took it apart just to see how it worked.



hari317 said:


> Amazing. What was this watch doing with that watchmaker? maybe an Indian customer brought it in for service but never came back?
> 
> The dial seems to be well preserved too. Do you have a pic of the case? A watch worth restoration. HMT will still service this watch if brought to them, if you need help, i will be glad to assist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dev66 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi ALL. am a new member living in bangalore, am bowled by seeing the pictures posted by you all , a ll look like beauties of the sky, i too hold couple of watches Black pilot,sweekar,janata,recently added rajat, to the list, in bangalore black pilot is available please let me know if anybody interested i could help them to get that dream come true, hari - am interested in 
romal alarm watch, leo, pinaki white pilot, i have pm you please help


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The White dial variant of the Jhalak hanwind:




























I have documented the yellow dial variant earlier, I find this white one much better.

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Shankha Basu (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks to you all, I have also been infected with the HMT bug. So went and bought my first (2) HMT watch today.

I really wanted a black dial sona. As my luck would have it, I went and asked for it at the HMT showroom, the guy asked my "Will you buy it?". It turned out that the latest batch was just getting unpacked and he opened a still unopened carton and got a BDS 

Also bought a Janata. Wanted to know something. The "para shock 17 jewels" is written on the lower right hand of the watch instead of the middle. Is that a variant?

Sorry for the poor quality of the image. Had only my mobile camera.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Shankha Basu said:


> Also bought a Janata. Wanted to know something. The "para shock 17 jewels" is written on the lower right hand of the watch instead of the middle. Is that a variant?


That is a variant which is known as the Art Deco variant on WUS. 
Best
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT *NASL03:

*


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice one. I'd been hoping to pick up an ADSL or Rajat, but the perils of eBay have put me off.

Here's one we should all avoid, currently up on eBay:









Courtesy of someone who missed the class on Roman numerals


----------



## Shankha Basu (Nov 8, 2011)

The Janata was having some problem so went to the dadar showroom to get it fixed. Instead of fixing it, the person just took a new Janata off the shelf and gave it to me. Somehow this new watch feels a bit different. Can't really spot it. Maybe the width of the rim is a little bit more than the previous one.

Also bought a new pilot. I wanted a nylon strap for the watch and the HMT showroom guy suggested me to go to kamdar in Dadar east. Got this strap. Don't like the brown patch though.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok. HMT Dadar folks are good, quickly addressing customer's problems. 

Your new Janata has a different case. It is Stainless steel, brushed sides and drilled through lugs. Yoiu older one was probably a plated, smooth sides case, no drilled through lugs. Also the dial shade is slightly bluer on the new one. i have noticed such production diffrences and usually ask them to take out 5 watches and then select the ones that I like.


----------



## IanC (Jul 3, 2010)

hari317 said:


> HMT *NASL03:
> 
> *


Very nice dial. Whats the case/dial diameter?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

IanC said:


> Very nice dial. Whats the case/dial diameter?


44mm with Crown.
*41mm* without Crown: Case OD
48mm lug to lug
11mm thickness.


----------



## IanC (Jul 3, 2010)

hari317 said:


> 44mm with Crown.
> *41mm* without Crown: Case OD
> 48mm lug to lug
> 11mm thickness.


41mm is a nice size. Any idea what the dial diameter is?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

IanC said:


> 41mm is a nice size. Any idea what the dial diameter is?


33mm as per my rough measurement.


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

ch196 said:


> Here's one we should all avoid, currently up on eBay:
> 
> View attachment 555138
> 
> ...


As far as watch dial goes there is nothing wrong with using IIII instead of IV; plenty of threads on the subject already.


----------



## IanC (Jul 3, 2010)

hari317 said:


> 33mm as per my rough measurement.


Thanks. Out of curiosity, is there a big difference between HMT showroom prices and ebay prices?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*NASL02: Blue Dial w/Blue Leather Strap.

*My weekend purchase, the NASL02. I have been postponing the purchase since the watch is big and I have thin wrists, but anyway, I could not resist the allure of the blue dial anymore.














































Hari


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Very nice Hari! I love the case. 
How big is it?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Olly!

The watch is 41mm across w/o crown, 44.5mm w/ crown.
49mm from top to bottom measured from lug to lug and uses a 22mm strap. The watch is about 11.5mm thick.

Best
Hari


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

hari317 said:


> Thanks Olly!
> 
> The watch is 41mm across w/o crown, 44.5mm w/ crown.
> 49mm from top to bottom measured from lug to lug and uses a 22mm strap. The watch is about 11.5mm thick.
> ...


Thanks Hari. That's right at the upper limit for me but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't tempted!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Pocket TBC(Tranparent Back Cover):
*


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Uday:
*
Uday means "To Rise" in Hindi. This is the first example of this watch that I came across.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Rajat Black Dial:
*
The Black dial variant seems to be quite rare, I was happy to buy this one when the chance came:


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Taurus:

*Two more variants of this model, this time with pointer date:














































I have previously documented two other variants of this model in this thread, there is atleast one more variant with the "Banner" Day indication that I am now looking for, some pictures of this variant have been posted by gigfy elsewhere.


----------



## Manoj (Oct 3, 2011)

My latest additions to my HMT collection. I must admit I am not a big fan of quartz watches, but just could not resist the Inox. The Braille I guess is a 'must have'.

















Finally managed a case to house the collection.









Apologies for putting this one on this thread meant for HMT. Once again could not resist  The SEIKO Automatic SNXA07K1.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT NASL01:*

I received this HMT in the mail today, thanks to my friend Jai in Hyderabad. The NASL01 has disapperaed from the shelves in Mumbai and Jai managed to track this one down for me. I really love the design, some pictures...














































Regards,
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Sujay:

Introduced in the 90s, this was one of the earliest HMTs to feature the 8205 movement. I fell in love with the simple looks of this watch.





































Best
Hari


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

Hari, that's a nice looking watch. What's the case size?

I'll be going to India in February and I think I'll see if I can find a nice HMT to take home as a souvenir. Is there anything I should look for, or try to avoid? I will likely be most interested in something just like the watch above, a nice simple dressy watch.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

OJ Bartley said:


> Hari, that's a nice looking watch. What's the case size?
> 
> I'll be going to India in February and I think I'll see if I can find a nice HMT to take home as a souvenir. Is there anything I should look for, or try to avoid? I will likely be most interested in something just like the watch above, a nice simple dressy watch.


Which places in India are you planning to Visit? The best place to buy HMTs are from their company operated sales outlets. The outlets are in certain cities only. I will measure the case of the Sujay and post the dimensions here.

Best
hari


----------



## Shankar Bhatt (Oct 25, 2011)

Bought these beauties recently from Chennai showroom. Found time to post only now. Pilot pic didnt come out well. Shall post that later on. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/113879...authkey=Gv1sRgCIjC7I36_4Wm4QE&feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/113879...authkey=Gv1sRgCPjMt4qs1PKqqwE&feat=directlink

Any ideas for strap for the Pilot?

Looking for Art Deco Janata, Kaushal, Old style Taurus that have been featured here by Hari. Please do let me know if you come across them in Chennai or Bangalore.

Your posts have been an inspiration for me to take the plunge guys, now im bitten too. Went to buy a Janata and Pilot came back with a Jhalak, Braille and the pocket watch!!. Thanks guys.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Sujay:*

This time with a pearlescent white dial. This one has the older 6500 movement.





































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Uday:* The white dial variant, I have already documented the black dial elsewhere in this thread. Standard 6500 movement.





































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

hari317 said:


> Which places in India are you planning to Visit? The best place to buy HMTs are from their company operated sales outlets. The outlets are in certain cities only. I will measure the case of the Sujay and post the dimensions here.
> 
> Best
> hari


Sorry Hari, was away for a few days. We'll be going to Delhi, Agra, Jodhpur, and Udaipur. Not very far-ranging, but with the time we have, we wanted to see as much as we can around that area.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

OJ Bartley said:


> Sorry Hari, was away for a few days. We'll be going to Delhi, Agra, Jodhpur, and Udaipur. Not very far-ranging, but with the time we have, we wanted to see as much as we can around that area.


Beautiful places, you will have very less time for hunting watches. There is a HMT showroom in Delhi, the following is the last known address:

No 274, Anarkali Complex,
(Near Videocon Tower)
Jhandewalan Extension,
New Delhi-110055

Tel: 011-23538143, Fax: 011-23538142

The Regional manager, HMT at this location is Mr. Harish Kumar, His cell phone no: 0-9868300980

You can ask your driver in delhi if he knows the address, just note that the showrooms work only between 10hrs to 18:00 hrs Mon to Fri and only upto 1400hrs on saturdays.

Best
Hari


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Hari, that's great! I hope to be able to stop in and see what they have.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Roman Alarm AG 001:
*
I have documented the AG002 and 003 variants elsewhere in this thread. This for Jai, my friend in Hyderabad who has caught the HMT bug lately. These watches use the Miyota 6L76 alarm movements.





































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Speedbird7 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi all at WUS. This is my very 1st post, and many thanks to Hari, Akshayb, Munno and all you friends here. For once out of curiosity and having a PILOT as my 2nd watch at age 15, i googled HMT, was directed to many posts here and started reading up.
Learning a few things about watches, have bought a few HMTs too. Its fun being around and the many pictures posted by Hari even make for a wonderful collection, let alone us collecting the real thing.

Hari, i have purchased a PILOT recently and the lume on the watch does seem to show in the dark. Like this last weekend i Drove out of town and could not see the time in the dark, in my car?
Can you put some light on this lume?


----------



## phillyj (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep, the lume is not the best. I plan on removing the lume on my pilot and putting some noctiluminova. I think the HMT lume only lasts 15 minutes.


----------



## joey1320 (Jul 24, 2011)

Did anyone else who posted on this thread get an email from a guy called "Zack Kanga" asking to buy HMT watches through him? 

Moderators beware of a possible scammer  


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

joey1320 said:


> Did anyone else who posted on this thread get an email from a guy called "Zack Kanga" asking to buy HMT watches through him?
> 
> Moderators beware of a possible scammer
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


No, but you should perhaps report the PM to a moderator so that they can take action.


----------



## joey1320 (Jul 24, 2011)

hari317 said:


> No, but you should perhaps report the PM to a moderator so that they can take action.


It wasn't a pm it was an email. I'll go ahead and report it just in case.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## joey1320 (Jul 24, 2011)

I want to apologize for jumping to conclusions and posting about the email I received from Zach Kanga. 

He contacted me after reading my post and he totally seems like a decent, nice fellow. 

Sorry about mentioning the whole "scammer" thing, it seems he is just another wis and wanted to help fellow HMT followers. 

My sincere apologies.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedbird7 (Dec 13, 2011)

hari317 said:


> *HMT Tarun:* Tarun is the Hindi word for Youth and this watch is meant, I suppose, for the very young watch users. I bought this watch for a friend and a fellow WIS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Hari,
Clean lines on this one - Tarun. Seems to me, its a tad smaller than the Janata, or is it the angle at which it is kept, with respect to the Janata.
In another post you have mentioned Furlon, Steel mesh and Hirsch straps. Can you guide us as to where we can get them from, in Mumbai?
Am also looking for the Velcro variety of old times.

Have a pleasant week.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT International has revamped their website, with some new pictures, but poor aspect ratio: HMTI

Three new Automatic watches with the 8205 movement have been launched. The "Misuni premium" in three dial colors, the "Kedar premium" in three dial colors and a huge 50mm height and 41mm width case steel watch called the NASS-06 in three dial colors. the last one is a real beauty, i hope to buy a few and document them here. 

Also launched is a new handwound pocketwatch model with date and two new Quartz pocket watches.

Best
Hari


----------



## phillyj (Oct 10, 2007)

hari317 said:


> HMT International has revamped their website, with some new pictures, but poor aspect ratio: HMTI
> 
> Three new Automatic watches with the 8205 movement have been launched. The "Misuni premium" in three dial colors, the "Kedar premium" in three dial colors and a huge 50mm height and 41mm width case steel watch called the NASS-06 in three dial colors. the last one is a real beauty, i hope to buy a few and document them here.
> 
> ...


One would think that in the land of the IT Pro, websites would be works of art and superbly fast. The website crashed my computer. Maybe I'll have better luck on my newer laptop.

Hari, what is the price range of these new watches?


----------



## puchelaar (Dec 19, 2011)

I would love to acquire a Janata 'Art Deco' with the red seconds hand...

Any of the Indian WUSmembers willing to help me with that? I have no idea how we'd go about the payment; would PayPal be a possibility?
Anyway, first I guess someone needs to want to help me out ;-)

Please send me a pm if you can/want to help?

I'll repost one of Hari's pics from this thread to be sure you know which one I mean (hope that's ok):


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

There's another very similar Janata, but it has the 12, 3, 6, and 9 in a much bolder (heavier) font. I have the one you show, and I find it very "washed out" in real life - like hands on a white dial. Got mine from "greateasterndeals" on eBay.

If I were to do it again, I'd be getting the bolder font, or the centered Hindi font. (Also doesn't help that the red seconds hand is chipped on my watch :-( )

Of course, this is all personal preference - I just giving my opinion.


----------



## puchelaar (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't even know a bolder font existed, so the info (and opinion) is definitely appreciated.
Though I have a feeling that with HMT watches, you can't really look for *exactly* the one you want if you're also looking to buy within a week or two; there's just to many variations that are one-offs, because they just happened to have a certain part unavailable and just replaced it with another... Lettering/font/numerals/etc. should be excempt from that though, surely? I'll keep an eye out for the bolder font.


/edit: I guess I should have specified: I'd prefer to buy new or new-old-stock. I've been looking on ebay, but most watches are vintage, not new or NOS. Is the Janata still vailable new with the art deco font and red seconds hand?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

wildpack said:


> There's another very similar Janata, but it has the 12, 3, 6, and 9 in a much bolder (heavier) font.


Are you talking of this variety?:









Best
Hari


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

hari317 said:


> Are you talking of this variety?:
> 
> View attachment 599281
> 
> ...


It could be. I thought I remembered seeing a photo with two art deco Janata's and one of them had a bolder font, but I can't seem to find it yet. Is there really two different faces or am I just imagining it?

I just find my art deco Janata dial to be a bit understated. Bought it with the intention of putting the burgundy strap on it like one of the postings (probably yours).

(no criticism of HMT, I really like my gold Sona, and have an incoming black Sona. Also probably the fault of your thread  )


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

puchelaar said:


> I guess I should have specified: I'd prefer to buy new or new-old-stock. I've been looking on ebay, but most watches are vintage, not new or NOS. Is the Janata still vailable new with the art deco font and red seconds hand?


Good question, I'd also like to know what's current.

Only greateasterndeals ebay seller seems to "advertise" as new and even then dates for Janata say "2000-now". Sona says "new" and then dates say "1970-2000". :-s:-s:-s

I too am attracted to new because I haven't located a watchmaker who will even touch a manual for less than $150. Probably just need to look harder or head to the USA.

These watches certainly aren't mainstream - even looking on ebay.in (India) I really don't see a lot of watches. I'm attracted to them because they're small (like less than 44mm) and thin (like less than 14mm). Relatively inexpensive doesn't hurt either.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

wildpack said:


> Good question, I'd also like to know what's current.


WF-V configuration for the Janata is steel seconds hand, polished SS case and press fit case back. This is the current configuration. Sometimes WF-IV made watches with screw in case backs and polished cases arrive. The red seconds hand config was WF-III production with screw in case back and brushed case sides.

Best
hari


----------



## Speedbird7 (Dec 13, 2011)

hari317 said:


> Yes, as soon as the watches are back from service. Check your email.


Can you me the pics too. It'll help to understand better.

Regards
Speedbird7


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2012)

This is my dad`s HMT Janata watch which i have given a facelift and am using this Antique.


----------



## puchelaar (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks good!
I' a big fan of 'things-with-a-story' (in this case the fact that the watch belonged to someone important to you), and IMO it will always be a little more special then the exact same objects without such a story. Nice to see a heirloom being used the way it was meant to 

What exactly did the facelift entail, though? Because I don't really see any difference with other Janata 'Art Deco' versions (though that may very well be because of my own ignorance).


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

In today's post, I will be documenting some of the new models released in the new year 2012 by HMT:

The Misuni premium with 8205 movt, Guilloche dial:


























The NASS-06 in three colors: Blue, Black and White dial, HUGE 50mm stainless steel case:


















































The NAGG-09 with stones at the Indice locations and fancy hands:

























The Kedar premium:


























Quartz Pocket watch:









Cheers!
Hari


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice! Really like the Misuni, and I probably would have liked the NAGG more if it weren't for the stones at the indices. I'm headed to India in less than a week - are these already available in stores, or are they still awaiting shipments?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

appophylite said:


> Nice! Really like the Misuni, and I probably would have liked the NAGG more if it weren't for the stones at the indices. I'm headed to India in less than a week - are these already available in stores, or are they still awaiting shipments?


The Misuni premium comes in three dial colors, yellow, silver and the black. I love the silver one.

The watches are already available in the Mumbai showroom, I have no idea about other places.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Luckily enough, Mumbai is where I'll be most of the time!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanx for the comment


----------



## nywhsa (Jan 24, 2012)

hari317 said:


> The Misuni premium comes in three dial colors, yellow, silver and the black. I love the silver one.
> 
> The watches are already available in the Mumbai showroom, I have no idea about other places.


 Thanks for posting those! Misuni, that's a curious name (sounds Japanese!) - any idea what it means? I don't like the gold case, but I'd love to get the Misuni in a chrome-case/black-dial combo if that exists. Anyway, I will visit the showroom later this week, so I shall find out.


----------



## nywhsa (Jan 24, 2012)

*Some pictures of my HMT Jhalak & HMT Pocketwatch*

*HMT Jhalak:*

























*HMT Pocketwatch:*









































I also have a Sona and a Pilot. Now I want the Kaushal. Has anybody bought one recently? I'll try my luck at the Mumbai showroom next week.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Some pictures of my HMT Jhalak & HMT Pocketwatch*

Ashwyn, Excellent pictures of the Jhalak and the new handwound Pocket watch with the date complication.

Misuni is in honor of the first Indian "Miss Universe", Sushmita Sen.

Best
hari


----------



## slipmagt (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Some pictures of my HMT Jhalak & HMT Pocketwatch*

My first post, I just purchased this Jawan. Having issues finding any info about this watch though. Is there any way to tell the age of the watch?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Some pictures of my HMT Jhalak & HMT Pocketwatch*

Welcome to affordables slipmagt. That is a nice Jawan , perhaps the best preserved that I have seen to date, but I have no idea when it might have been manufactured. Does the lume still work?

Best
Hari


----------



## slipmagt (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Some pictures of my HMT Jhalak & HMT Pocketwatch*



hari317 said:


> Welcome to affordables slipmagt. That is a nice Jawan , perhaps the best preserved that I have seen to date, but I have no idea when it might have been manufactured. Does the lume still work?
> 
> Best
> Hari


It does on the hands, but the dots dont. Im not sure if they are supposed to though. They almost seem to in dim light, being the color that they are, but they do not actually glow in the dark.


----------



## AutoDoc (Feb 18, 2012)

First time poster here. What a thread !!! 
.Thanks to Hari for directing me to this forum. 
My love for HMT goes back a long way. Did not know that there were so many enthusiasts for this brand.

Best.:-!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome Home Doc.

Hari


----------



## AutoDoc (Feb 18, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Welcome Home Doc.
> Hari


.. Thank you. 
Will be hanging around from time to time..
The photography is brilliant by all the posters.
Kudos all around.

Best.


----------



## Raguvian (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking to buy an HMT Pilot. My mom is in India right now, and I've asked her to see if she can pick one up for me, but how easy is it to come across HMT's in India? I read some blog post that even in India they were quite difficult to find. She's also located in the south (Chennai), if that makes a difference.

Would I just be better off buying on eBay? Thanks.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

There is a HMT showroom in Chennai, it will be much cheaper to buy directly from the HMT showroom, especially if you have the access. The WF-5 version with the press fit case back should be available.

Here is the address:

No. 117, Valluvar Kottam,
High Road, Nungambakkam,
Chennai-600034
044-28256803

pls be aware that they work from 10am-5pm, have sundays off and work only till 2pm on saturdays.

Call and ask them about availablity before visiting.

Good luck!


----------



## Raguvian (Jul 31, 2010)

hari317 said:


> There is a HMT showroom in Chennai, it will be much cheaper to buy directly from the HMT showroom, especially if you have the access. The WF-5 version with the press fit case back should be available.
> 
> Here is the address:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I'll let her know about the address. What is the WF-5 model? Is that a version of the Pilot?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Raguvian said:


> Thanks for the info! I'll let her know about the address. What is the WF-5 model? Is that a version of the Pilot?


The Watch Factory 5 at Ranibagh is presently manufacturing the Pilots in addition to the greatly diminished output from the Watch Factory 3 of HMT Chinar at Zainakot. It is all here, just read thorugh the various Pilot and HMT threads.


----------



## jbbutts (Feb 13, 2012)

My "new" Sunil. Love my Janata...but this one is my new favorite!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jbbutts said:


> My "new" Sunil. Love my Janata...but this one is my new favorite!


Wonderful! perhaps a watch honoring the Indian Cricket legend Sunil Gavaskar.


----------



## jbbutts (Feb 13, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Wonderful! perhaps a watch honoring the Indian Cricket legend Sunil Gavaskar.


Wow...thanks for the info. I didn't know that! I love these HMT's....and while I really like the Janata, this vintage Sunil has become a regular on my wrist. The case design and gold/silver contrast is a big winner!


----------



## ragh (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks hari317 for such a wonderful thread! A must-read for any HMT lover! This really did bring up a lot of nostalgia and emotion..

I am a big HMT fan. My father had an old HMT Janata (given by his father-in-law during his wedding back in early 1970's and looked exactly like the one in the vintage Janata pic you have shared). I used to wear this watch many times. Unfortunately, this watch was lost while we shifted our house. My first watch was a HMT pace (quartz) that I got as a gift in 1992. Since then, I have always loved HMT watches. As kids, we even scouted for three 1 Re coins which had the letters H M and T as there was a rumour that one who collected the 3 coins would get a HMT watch free! (Of course, it was a rumour)

As destiny would have it, when my marriage was fixed I was surprised to learn that my father-in-law worked at HMT watch factory, Bangalore. HMT WF Bangalore has practically closed down now. I still like to go around the Jalahalli HMT colony during weekends. The HMT WF is non-functional and the employee quarters which were once buzzing with activity are now desolate and dilapidated. HMT has also sold much of its land in the vast complex to many private developers who have totally destroyed the green-cover, sanctity and respect that the place had earlier.

There is an interesting book on HMT written by Dr. S M Patil - Bhavan's Book University (however there is not much information about the watches or watch factory and I must warn it is quite autobiographical in nature)

An amazing collection showcased here. Can I know where you got the HMT Roman with alarm? Is it available anywhere? My tries at almost all watch stores has turned a blank (including factory outlets).


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ragh,

It is wonderful to have you join us. You really must interview your father in law about his time with HMT watches, insights and other stories. Sorry to hear about the decline of the WF at Bangalore. I know that HMT has discontinued manufacturing their ladies handwound line, selling only the remaining stocks.

I will be glad to arrange the Roman alarm for you, it should be available with the Bombay HMT folks, pls send me a PM.

Best
Hari


----------



## ragh (Feb 27, 2012)

HMT watches seem to have a decent website at last - HMT Watches | HMT Watches

It seems to be updated fairly regularly too. The recent news says :

"HMT Watches Limited, Tumkur launched new series of watch models viz; Euan, Sangam Premium, Urdu Numerals, and many other new variants at a colourful function on 18th January 2012."

Although I am not a big fan of quartz watches, it would be good to check these out.


----------



## jald (Jul 20, 2011)

I just buy a HMT Chirag.............y love the case


----------



## NilayJ (May 26, 2012)

One of my personal favorite is the Braille by HMT. I am looking for a Kaushal, Chinaar and White Pilot any body got idea about where to source these from?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

NilayJ said:


> One of my personal favorite is the Braille by HMT. I am looking for a Kaushal, Chinaar and White Pilot any body got idea about where to source these from?


All the three are now practically impossible to find new from HMT. The Chinar might be available second hand on ebay.


----------



## NilayJ (May 26, 2012)

hari317 said:


> All the three are now practically impossible to find new from HMT. The Chinar might be available second hand on ebay.


Oh my bad .......I guess your profile pic is a Kaushal!! beautiful watch.........any idea if they can still be sourced from the Kashmir facility of HMT?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

NilayJ said:


> Oh my bad .......I guess your profile pic is a Kaushal!! beautiful watch.........any idea if they can still be sourced from the Kashmir facility of HMT?


Nilay, Kaushal was made at the Watch Factory Ranibagh. I have enquired at Ranibagh, they have no stocks, but you never know...


----------



## NilayJ (May 26, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Nilay, Kaushal was made at the Watch Factory Ranibagh. I have enquired at Ranibagh, they have no stocks, but you never know...


By the way Hari I have heard a lot abt you from the guys at Dadar HMT store, they genuinely respect you for reviving peoples' interest in HMT.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

My latest find today, a HMT Manas that I bought new from the HMT showroom in Mumbai. I was taken by its ultra simple looks and the very nice brushed case face. The case sides and back are nicely polished. Screw in case back: Ranibagh production. Manas is the Sanskrit word for "Mind".










Case face brushing:


















I also found that they had received stocks of Janata Art Decos from Bangalore(WFT) instead of Ranibagh and to my delight all of them were with a fully polished case, drilled through lugs and a screw in case back! wow!

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The HMT Amitabh. Perhaps named in the honor of the Indian movie superstar Amitabh Bachchan. I was made aware of the beauty of this watch by a WIS in USA. The watch was in stock with HMT and I liked the vertical striped gold dial so it came home with me. Mineral glass crystal.





































pls excuse the poor lighting and reflection on the crystal.

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Wow Hari, it does have a mineral crystal? I assumed an acrylic like most HMT's. But yeah, it's a looker....love the way the dial etchings catch the light. It also keeps the best time of any of my HMT manual winds, but that might be because it's new.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kevan said:


> Wow Hari, it does have a mineral crystal? I assumed an acrylic like most HMT's. But yeah, it's a looker....love the way the dial etchings catch the light. It also keeps the best time of any of my HMT manual winds, but that might be because it's new.


Kevan, yes, this one has the mineral glass crystal. HMT has made several nicely engraved dials like the Heera, some older Janatas, the ADSL-03 etc which i have been lucky to be able to add to my collection, I have posted the pictures in this thread, you may have to search them out.

Best
hari


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Oh, you can believe I have already scoured most of the HMT threads, including this one. It's how I got the itch in the first place.  I need to stop since I'm starting to get seduced by the NASS 06, a watch style that didn't appeal to me before, but like I said, HMT has a way of changing one's stance on preferences.

Do the automatics of the NASS and NASL line have mineral crystals?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, the NASS and NASL lines have mineral crystals.

The main difference is in the method of attachment. The mineral crystals are glued onto the case using a special adhesive. The acrylic ones are press fitted to the case using a press tool. 

Best
Hari


----------



## hywings (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Hari, 
Can you tell me how to find the age of a vintage hmt janata ? I have such a janata in my collection in good running order.
Thanks.
Joseph


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

hywings said:


> Hi Hari,
> Can you tell me how to find the age of a vintage hmt janata ? I have such a janata in my collection in good running order.
> Thanks.
> Joseph


Hi Joseph,

The date is not marked on the watch, however the shape of the hands, type of dial and case and the factory the watches were produced in, have kept changing and can hold a clue as to the probable date of manufacture. Pls feel free to email me the pics of your Janata.

Hari


----------



## hywings (Feb 10, 2012)

I will do this. Thanks for your help,


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Kiran*: A very old model made by HMT Chinar, very close in design to the SONA. But with a screw in case back and non drilled through lugs. The dials came in two varieties, guilloched like SONA and the plain piepan sunburst as shown here. Kiran means a "ray of light" in Hindi. Notice the curved hands, the very early HMTs used to be fitted with such hands.





































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Wow, and I thought the Janta had the market cornered on the "retro" look. The Kiran certainly is handsome. Thanks for posting.

I've also been reading up on HMT lately and their financial reports for the last few years don't make good reading. Sad to see that they're still posting a loss despite putting out attractive new models. I guess fighting Titan is proving a titanic challenge indeed. And it got me wondering....with the Cricket World Cup last year or whenever it was, that seemed like a perfect opportunity for HMT to increase their visibility. All these tournaments seem to have "official timekeepers" or something. With India as host, why didn't HMT get in on that? All those eyes glued to TV sets could've seen HMT commercials or "the official watch of the World Cup" or something to that effect. 

Or even (thinking out loud here) a limited edition white NASL-03 model on a navy strap with green and orange contrast stitching would be great for the upcoming 65th anniversary for Independence....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The turnover is slowly increasing and once they have reached a certain level, they are planning a media campaign. Presently the continued existence of HMT is known only by word of mouth, many of their loyal satisfied customers who are NOT WIS, dont even know that HMT is still in business.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a Newben mechanical alarm clock(hand wind), it is not calibrated properly, it is very old and i bought it from a platform vendor in charminar area of hyderabad.. Can any one help me as to where in hyderabad can i get it fixed.. it gains half an hour in a day and in two days i saw it running an hour ahead.. I love to restore it atleast functionally.. if anyone can suggest a place to repaint n resurrect the dial it wld be more helpful.. In 30 hours it gained an hour.. these two i have calibrated, and after 30 hrs u can see how its running ahead..

If u have seen these kind there is a lever behind that shows"-.....+".. I turned it all d way to - as d guy said it is to reduce the speed of the clock still i get an hr in 30 hrs ahead.. cant imagine how it will be if i turn this lever all d way to +.. loll

Tejas


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi HMT fans, I had the pleasure of visiting the original HMT factory in Bangalore earlier this year and got a great deal of information and made new friends. Now that I am off work for a week and not travelling, I am in process of completing an article on factory visit for a blog.

The visit came as a chance when I mentioned to my colleague in Bangalore that I love collecting watches and he said his uncle worked for HMT factory and he can arrange a visit. The general manager and all the other managers I met gave me thorough tour. Most of them have been working there for 30+ years and had a wealth of knowledge on all aspects of watchmaking - just amazing!









Ofcourse, I wouldn't come away without watches ;-) I found a whole box full of vintage HMT (customs agent just was shaking his head) which I have been giving to family and friends as gifts. Here is a teaser of 30 examples 









I will post a link to the article when it is ready with some really cool pictures. I am travelling to Bangalore again in couple of weeks and I will visit there again. I am working on a special project with them for my special day next year ;-)

Cheers, Bhanu


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Excellent. I am eagerly waiting for your article. Did you visit WFB or WFT? 

Regards,
Hari


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Thank Hari, it was Bangalore. I did not visit the one in Tumkur.



hari317 said:


> Excellent. I am eagerly waiting for your article. Did you visit WFB or WFT?
> 
> Regards,
> Hari


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Janata Deluxe Roman Indices*:

Older variant made at Chinar:




























Somewhat later variant made at Ranibagh:



























Cheers!
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Rajiv Automatic*:

The Hindi word for Lotus. But probably made to honor the Late Rajiv Gandhi, former Prime Minister of India.



































:

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Love that case design on the Rajiv. My Sanjay model has that case but in silver tone instead of gold. It looks good the way it sits on the wrist.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Hari,

I had asked the same question from the technical director at the Bangalore factory and he said it was simple: The date of manufacture is the last 2 digits on the case back.

For example, in the Chinar variant post below, the case back has the number 030791. The manufacture date of the watch is 1991.

Cheers, Bhanu



hari317 said:


> Hi Joseph,
> 
> The date is not marked on the watch, however the shape of the hands, type of dial and case and the factory the watches were produced in, have kept changing and can hold a clue as to the probable date of manufacture. Pls feel free to email me the pics of your Janata.
> 
> Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

hotnerd said:


> Hari,
> 
> I had asked the same question from the technical director at the Bangalore factory and he said it was simple: The date of manufacture is the last 2 digits on the case back.
> 
> ...


Hi Bhanu,

Thank you. I have been after this and have asked many sources about what the caseback code actually deciphers into, finally I was told an explanation(by a former production manager: a mechanical engineer who spent 20yrs on the shop floor before switching to marketing) that made sense and held good across various caseback codes that we see. HMT has been using various formats with varying number of digits, a cursory examination of the several pictures available will confirm that. The first two digits, or the first digit and in some cases the second and third digit indicate the factory of manufacture(!). The last two digits in a 4 digit case back code indicate the case type. e.g. 0398 translates into Watch factory 3 Chinar and 98 is the code for the case type. I placed my last order of Pilots in Feb 2012 from Chinar. They also have the same 0398 code.

Take for example the code 63 01 96. This has been made at the factory you have visited. WF-1. Here, I read 63 as the case code, 01 as the factory code and maybe as the manager at the factory told you 96 for the year the cases were made.

You know, the Pilots manufactured by Ranibagh in 2012 have the folowing code: 5 11 005. This can be deciphered as 5 for WF-5 at Ranibagh, 005 is the case code (SS press fit back). Now 11 might indicate 2011 when they started the production and maybe a bulk production of the cases took place for the entire projected production volume. So with HMT there is no fixed format.

It is an interesting but sometimes frustrating quest, since the factory records are not accessible and an uniform policy, it seems, was not being followed across factories.

Best
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kevan said:


> Love that case design on the Rajiv. My Sanjay model has that case but in silver tone instead of gold. It looks good the way it sits on the wrist.


Yes, it is a simple case with no bezel machined for the crystal. Do you have a picture of the Sanjay? I don't have this model in my collection. Since the movement heights and sizes are different, the cases will typically not interchange. The applied indices on the Rajiv dial are also somewhat diffrent than the usual HMT. I like this model. It feels very lightweight, I don't know why.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

hari317 said:


> Yes, it is a simple case with no bezel machined for the crystal. Do you have a picture of the Sanjay? I don't have this model in my collection. Since the movement heights and sizes are different, the cases will typically not interchange. The applied indices on the Rajiv dial are also somewhat diffrent than the usual HMT. I like this model. It feels very lightweight, I don't know why.


All I have is a crappy cellphone camera but I'll try to get a picture. There's a video on Youtube showing the Sanjay with the same dial as mine but a different case (as I said, the case on mine is like the Rajiv). I've also seen example on Ebay of an HMT Preetam with this dial. It looks way better in person than it did online when I got it. I guess HMT reuses materials and mixes and matches cases and hands to make similar, but different, watches. Either that or I got a Frankenwatch. But I won't quibble too much for $8. I opened the Sanjay when I got it and the movement is the same as always and the screw-back has the same hallmarks as usual.

Mens Vintage HMT Sanjay Handwind Evening Watch - YouTube


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kevan said:


> All I have is a crappy cellphone camera but I'll try to get a picture. There's a video on Youtube showing the Sanjay with the same dial as mine but a different case (as I said, the case on mine is like the Rajiv). I've also seen example on Ebay of an HMT Preetam with this dial. It looks way better in person than it did online when I got it. I guess HMT reuses materials and mixes and matches cases and hands to make similar, but different, watches. Either that or I got a Frankenwatch. But I won't quibble too much for $8. I opened the Sanjay when I got it and the movement is the same as always and the screw-back has the same hallmarks as usual.
> 
> Mens Vintage HMT Sanjay Handwind Evening Watch - YouTube


The dial of the Sanjay in the video is really nice, I must look for this, thanks Kevan. I meant that the cases will not interchange between the handwinders and the automatics. The Rajiv is an automatic. 
Hari


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Yes the Sanjay/Preetam(?) dial is quite handsome. I was originally attracted to it because it reminded me of a printed school exercise book, with a sort of vintage hand-written look to the numerals and text. When it came in the mail, it was brighter, as in more polished and professional looking than I expected. I was pleasantly surprised. It has a nice matte-cream color and the screen printing is crisp.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Hari,

I have sent an email to the technical manager today to get a written confirmation for determining date for all factories including the one in BLR.

Cheers, Bhanu


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

hotnerd said:


> Hari,
> 
> I have sent an email to the technical manager today to get a written confirmation for determining date for all factories including the one in BLR.
> 
> Cheers, Bhanu


Pls also ask him how to decipher the other digits, in addition to the date.
Thanks!
hari


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys, I am fellow HMT lover too.. It seems noone noticed my earlier post about my timepiece.. Did u all boycott d post? I know its inappropriate to ask about newbwn in hmt thread but please help me.. There is noone in hyderabad that can help me.. I turned to you guys as u love the concept of watchmaking and u understand the worth of mechs and autos.. Plese help me restore tht mech alarm timepiece of mine..


----------



## bunkombe (Jul 4, 2012)

Cool collection! I'm looking for a Janata with the hindi writing, does anyone know how much these can be found for in India? Are they fairly easy to find?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

bunkombe said:


> Cool collection! I'm looking for a Janata with the hindi writing, does anyone know how much these can be found for in India? Are they fairly easy to find?


It is a common model. Just walk into any one of the HMT outlets.


----------



## bunkombe (Jul 4, 2012)

hari317 said:


> It is a common model. Just walk into any one of the HMT outlets.


Thanks. Do you know how much these are normally?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Excel:*



























































































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## KingK12 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice purchase! I'm sure your friend is going to love it...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Chandan*:

Chandan is the Sanskrit word for Sandalwood. This is really a special watch, made in very limited numbers. Sandalwood is a controlled and precious resource and HMT made this watch with a pure Sandalwood bezel.

The pen is packaged in a top grade hardwood box with velvet interiors. I have to document two variants here, the first one has indices printed in Gurmukhi, the script used for writing Punjabi. perhaps this is the only HMT with Gurmukhi indices. The second one is with Roman Indices.

Onto the photos:


































































































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## hameedazeez (Mar 22, 2011)

hi
any one has heard about hmt AKSHAR watch which is hand winding, balck dial and gp case? kindly post a picture if u have
azeez chennai9380037125


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

never heard of it. if you have one, pls feel free to post the pictures here.

Hari

ETA: I just looked into the latest HMT price list and yes the Akshar is there. However i have never seen it. I would be interested to see how it looks.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

I think this is the first glimpse of the Chandan I've seen up close. Isn't there another variant with Telugu numbers? Stunning...thanks for sharing.

Also, I've been meaning to ask if you have any knowledge of the Nachiket model. Mine came in the mail recently and I don't know whether or not it uses the 6500 movement or the 8205.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

hari317 said:


> My latest find today, a HMT Manas that I bought new from the HMT showroom in Mumbai.
> 
> Hi look at my collection and my hmt fever started from april this year.. Please anyone, suggest me a good rugged all steel wind up(mechanical) for everyday use.. My Sona scratched last weekend and I was so angry with the acrylic glass top that I left it in d box.. not wearing anymore.. I need a rugged steel mech acrylic top is fine.. Suggest some.. Am looking for a rugged mech.. lume is a preferred add on..


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

tejasweemn said:


> hari317 said:
> 
> 
> > My latest find today, a HMT Manas that I bought new from the HMT showroom in Mumbai.
> ...


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

hari317 said:


> My Sona scratched last weekend and I was so angry with the acrylic glass top that I left it in d box.. not wearing anymore.. I need a rugged steel mech acrylic top is fine.. Suggest some.. Am looking for a rugged mech.. lume is a preferred add on..


What's the big deal on the glass scratch? My Pilot suffered similar scratches and I got it replaced within a few mins. Try to check with your watchmaker on a replacement glass. Should not be a problem.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Kevan said:


> tejasweemn said:
> 
> 
> > Do you want an HMT suggestion or any brand? Many HMT's have steel cases. The Janata, Pilot, Vijay, Saathi, Gautam among others are steel windups.
> ...


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

tejasweemn said:


> Kevan said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I am high on HMTs, so I will buy an HMT only and am urging all of my pals do the same(I am 27 yr old and all my friends look at my watches with so much awe and I tell them these r trendy too..lol..Beta wo zamaane ke watches kyu pehenta hai tu..etc).. Dont want no quartzes.. And my pocket doesnot permit my mechanical watch buying beyond HMTs.. Their pricetags are meant and made for me..
> ...


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

tejasweemn said:


> Kevan said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I am high on HMTs, so I will buy an HMT only and am urging all of my pals do the same(I am 27 yr old and all my friends look at my watches with so much awe and I tell them these r trendy too..lol..Beta wo zamaane ke watches kyu pehenta hai tu..etc).. Dont want no quartzes.. And my pocket doesnot permit my mechanical watch buying beyond HMTs.. Their pricetags are meant and made for me..
> ...


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

tejasweemn said:


> Watchmaker? Sounds fancy.. Sir all I know is company's service center coz I used to wear titans(fastrack) Timexes(ironman) n other quartzes.. Hence the ignorance on this.. other gully watch repairmen i go for replacing batteries and stuff dint even respect my Sona when I asked him I want a glass fitted in place of that acrylic.. Arey saab HMT kya pehente.. Woh pehenna hi badi cheez hai ab uska parts kahan se laaun.. All I need on my HMTs are good glass tops that fit.. So u got it changed on ur pilot? was the replacement glass(awesome) or another acrylic(same musiphat).. I can get it done from Gunfoundry HMT outlet I guess.. But whats d use it will scratch again.. I was getting into a stalled bus(sleeper) and just brushed it against the door handle when i was on the step.. Am miffed..


Tejaswi, It just requires a little bit of patience and some hunting to find an ideal watch guy who can do these bits for you. My so called fancy watchmaker happens to be an elderly gentleman who has good experience in vintage HMTs, FLs, Omegas and Longines though he has a humble Titan service center. He even fixed my Vostok Europe minute/second hands which had some interference issues and serviced my Longines quartz. He arranged the crown and the shaft on my ADSL 04 automatic within a day along with the Pilot glass I was talking about. Its again another acrylic 

Am not sure if we get saphire crystals of exact specs of our HMTs, but I'll lap some in plenty if I come across


----------



## Mahesh Kashyap (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Hari,

Is this (Chetan green) available as new piece by any chance _/\_


----------



## Mahesh Kashyap (Aug 7, 2012)

hari317 said:


> *HMT Chethan:*
> 
> Chethan in Sanskrit means "Life" or "Alive". Like the Avinash and Chirag models, Chethan has numerous dial variants. Here is one interesting brushed fade dial variant in Green, long discontinued.
> 
> ...


Hi Hari,

Any luck me getting a new piece of getting this gem


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mahesh Kashyap said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Any luck me getting a new piece of getting this gem


Try with HMT in Mumbai. I bought this from them, they had dug out a lot of Old stock watches for me. This was one of them. IIRC, they had atleast one more of the same color.

Best
Hari


----------



## Mahesh Kashyap (Aug 7, 2012)

Am from Bengaluru, how to reach them, any help here Hari ?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mahesh Kashyap said:


> Am from Bengaluru, how to reach them, any help here Hari ?


Call them: 022-24300028

hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Jubilee:
*
This watch was originally released by HMT in 1987 as a brief edition on the occasion of their Silver Jubilee. 2012 and HMT will be turning 50 and they have reissued this watch. These are preliminary stocks and already I could document two case variants, one press fit case back with brushed sides, and the second with a fully polished case and screw case back.

The watch has been made by WF-4, Tumkur. This plant has a rapid reconfigurable assembly line and they can switch from assembling quartz to mechanical in a very short time. This is the factory that handles small, institutional and custom handwound orders.

This watch answers my quest for the silver dial equivalent of the Kiran.

Press fit case back:








































































Screw in case back:




































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Mahesh Kashyap (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Hari,

Did contact the HMT guys as suggested. Though they said now it is not available now however they are very positive about getting it later.I really liked their way of customer service  . In case you come across the same HMT Chethan please inform me, am ready to buy.


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

Great watch Hari! Looks like it'll be my next HMT. So far I have Pilot, Sona, Jhalak, Kohinoor, Janata, ADSS 02 and 04.

Mahesh,

There's a Titan watch store on BVK Iyengar road. Just enter the street, and 50 meters later you will find the store on your right. He stocks most of the HMTs and will also take orders on behalf of you. I don't know the store name right now but it is difficult to miss. I buy all my HMT stuff from there. Good luck!


----------



## Mahesh Kashyap (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot JVH


----------



## Gopz (Jul 11, 2012)

Hari, you bought both of them from Dadar? or left one for me? ;-)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Gopz said:


> Hari, you bought both of them from Dadar? or left one for me? ;-)


Boss, they have sufficient stocks. Buy some, encourage them. 

Best
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mahesh Kashyap said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Did contact the HMT guys as suggested. Though they said now it is not available now however they are very positive about getting it later.I really liked their way of customer service  . In case you come across the same HMT Chethan please inform me, am ready to buy.


Hi Mahesh, I am unlikely to have the green Chetan for sale. your best bet is to trawl local shops for unsold stocks.

Best
Hari


----------



## Gopz (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes for sure Hari, I am now promoting HMT between my office people and they started giving me the order! But the problem I face is timing.. its not the showroom, its like office.. they close on time.. and many a times I miss after leaving from office.

Thursday, I will be there to take this Jubliee! and one Champa for my best half!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

George433 said:


> Hey Hari, nice catch! From where did you buy the Tarun? Dadar HMT shop? What's the price like?


Yes, nearly 100% of my watches are purchased through them. The watch has been long out of stock, but I did notice one piece available with them , you must hurry up if you would like one. The prices have been revised several times since I bought the Tarun, but the watches still remain very economical.

Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Gopz said:


> Yes for sure Hari, I am now promoting HMT between my office people and they started giving me the order! But the problem I face is timing.. its not the showroom, its like office.. they close on time.. and many a times I miss after leaving from office.
> 
> Thursday, I will be there to take this Jubliee! and one Champa for my best half!


Ya, I face the same problem, It is unthinkable for me to visit them any day other than saturday.

I saw 2-3 Champas in stock. Even the Soumya is an excellent choice.

Best
Hari


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for promoting them, I am trying to find one as we speak!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jvh said:


> Great watch Hari! Looks like it'll be my next HMT. So far I have Pilot, Sona, Jhalak, Kohinoor, Janata, ADSS 02 and 04.


Just check, I believe it is not yet in stock with the Blr showrooms, This was the status last saturday.

Hari


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Just check, I believe it is not yet in stock with the Blr showrooms, This was the status last saturday.
> 
> Hari


Am heading to some of the showrooms and HMT bhavan this weekend. Let me see what I find.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jvh said:


> Am heading to some of the showrooms and HMT bhavan this weekend. Let me see what I find.


If possible, can you pls look there to see if they have a NASL01 with Black Dial in stock?

Thanks!
hari


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

hari317 said:


> If possible, can you pls look there to see if they have a NASL01 with Black Dial in stock?
> 
> Thanks!
> hari


Certainly! Will update you.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Robert435 said:


> I like Janta more, thanks for sharing. Any chance of them fitting red second hand in that Janta?


HMT WF-3 Chinar did make Janatas with the red centre sweep seconds. Sometimes on a few lots from the WF-5 Ranibagh are also fitted with Red seconds hand, so yes, the variants do surface from time to time. Some pictures of the Chinar made Janata English and the Janata Art Deco:









































































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## fruitjam (Aug 8, 2012)

I have always been an admirer of HMT Automatic watches. But I have never actually owned one. Till about a few days ago; when I bought myself a brand new HMT NASS 13. I have suddenly become enamoured with HMT Automatics to such an extent that I practically would like to own each and every one of them - budget permitting, of course!

I was wondering whether I could purchase this gorgeous looking HMT Excel Automatic from an online store in India.

Best regards,
Fruitjam



hari317 said:


> *HMT Excel:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fruitjam (Aug 8, 2012)

These are even better! Wonder where I could lay my hands on them!



hari317 said:


> In today's post, I will be documenting some of the new models released in the new year 2012 by HMT:
> 
> The Misuni premium with 8205 movt, Guilloche dial:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

You know you're crazy when you put "visit an HMT showroom" on your "future trip to India itenerary." 

Red Fort? Bah! Taj Mahal? Later! Shimla? Don't make me laugh! I need to visit an HMT showroom instead!:-d


----------



## ycis (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi all , does anyone have a idea what is this vintage HMT model? i have searched through the internet still unable to find it model . Thanks !
Vintage Restored HMT MILITARY PARASHOCK HandWind by SkipperBob


----------



## Keith437 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey Hari, nice catch! From where did you buy the Tarun? Dadar HMT shop? What's the price like?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Keith437 said:


> Hey Hari, nice catch! From where did you buy the Tarun? Dadar HMT shop? What's the price like?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-17.html#post5346309


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ycis said:


> Hi all , does anyone have a idea what is this vintage HMT model? i have searched through the internet still unable to find it model . Thanks !
> Vintage Restored HMT MILITARY PARASHOCK HandWind by SkipperBob


That is a Franken watch. The Dial is aftermarket, pretending to be a "vintage Military" HMT.


----------



## Mahesh Kashyap (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Hari,

Could you post some photos of Shalimar


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

Had been to HMT Bhavan this morning. None of the NASL models are in stock. Neither is Chetan. Have requested them to keep me informed on the availability. LEt me update after again after I visit a few showrooms over the weekend. I saw lot of Jhalaks and Pilots though.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mahesh Kashyap said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Could you post some photos of Shalimar


I had posted these long back:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-new-hmt-pilot-watch-india-358912-31.html#post2729672



jvh said:


> Had been to HMT Bhavan this morning. None of the NASL models are in stock. Neither is Chetan. Have requested them to keep me informed on the availability. LEt me update after again after I visit a few showrooms over the weekend. I saw lot of Jhalaks and Pilots though.


Thanks for checking jvh. Did you see a black Jhalak by any chance? Was the Jubilee in stock?

Best
hari


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Thanks for checking jvh. Did you see a black Jhalak by any chance? Was the Jubilee in stock?
> 
> Best
> hari


No problem Hari. I don't recall seeing a black Jhalak but many in gold. I thought I saw a SS one too, but I may be wrong since I wasn't focussing on them. No Jubilee either.

In the showroom, ADSL and NASS series were generating a lot of interest.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jvh said:


> No problem Hari. I don't recall seeing a black Jhalak but many in gold. I thought I saw a SS one too, but I may be wrong since I wasn't focussing on them. No Jubilee either.
> 
> In the showroom, ADSL and NASS series were generating a lot of interest.


The SS Jhalak sounds intriguing. So far, I have only seen the Yellow, White and Black Dial Jhalaks. This is a model which is sure to become a classic.

The ADSLs are the last carriers of the 6500 movement. HMT still has the chance to wake up. Just a few crores are needed to renew the 6500 tooling.

Best
Hari


----------



## Mahesh Kashyap (Aug 7, 2012)

jvh said:


> Had been to HMT Bhavan this morning. None of the NASL models are in stock. Neither is Chetan. Have requested them to keep me informed on the availability. LEt me update after again after I visit a few showrooms over the weekend. I saw lot of Jhalaks and Pilots though.


Thanks JVH for the update


----------



## Shayne438 (Aug 16, 2012)

I like them both but I am especially impressed with the look of the Janata. A Janata is sure on my "want one" list


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Kevan said:


> Thanks Kevan.. I bought a Janata deluxe on Aug 15th from Chennai nungambakkam through a friend, a truly Indian purchase on the Independence day, dint know theres a steel bracelet version of Janata till you pointed it out.. And my girlfriend got the same guy buy me a pilot to gift me.. Will get them coming monday the 20th.. Thanks once again..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumo (Jul 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> HMT WF-3 Chinar did make Janatas with the red centre sweep seconds. Sometimes on a few lots from the WF-5 Ranibagh are also fitted with Red seconds hand, so yes, the variants do surface from time to time. Some pictures of the Chinar made Janata English and the Janata Art Deco:


I think these with the curved hands are fantastic, I've been looking on eBay for good ones but can't seem to find any, I'd get them if I could...


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Here some pics which my friend Peter Tung took recently from my HMT collection


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bhanu, amazing pictures, love the arabic numerals Janata Deluxe, i don't have that one, must look for it.

Best
hari


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

HMT Aroop........a quick n dirty shot.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KingK12 (Feb 2, 2012)

Out of the both of them I kinda favor the Janata the most. Nice pieces!


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

jvh said:


> No problem Hari. I don't recall seeing a black Jhalak but many in gold. I thought I saw a SS one too, but I may be wrong since I wasn't focussing on them. No Jubilee either.
> 
> In the showroom, ADSL and NASS series were generating a lot of interest.


Sorry to disappoint again. None of the stores had NASLs, Chetan, and Jubilee. Returned empty handed. The wait continues...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for checking JVH, surprising no?, Jubilee is made at Tumkur, yet it is not available there. Bravo HMT marketing! 

and nice Aroop Fateh, I have a few, but not the blue dial. slight envy. enjoy!


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Thanks for checking JVH, surprising no?, Jubilee is made at Tumkur, yet it is not available there. Bravo HMT marketing! ight envy. enjoy!


No problem again Hari. With HMTs, the rare ones, I guess its all luck. You just stumble upon a store in a remote place and bingo, you find a gem. There seems to be a lack of urgency and motivation for everything HMT does to sell watches.

Anyway, I keep visiting HMT Bhavan every now and then and I sincerely hope I'll be in for a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Mahesh Kashyap (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Hari/JVH,

I visited the factory outlet at Jalahalli ( Bengaluru) yesterday, did enquire about Jubilee and they were clue less . HMT is releasing 20 new variants which include both Automatics and Quartz


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

Mahesh, can we buy directly from the factory itself?


----------



## Mahesh Kashyap (Aug 7, 2012)

JVH, I need to check that, building contacts through relatives and freinds. Did u visit the factory outlet near HMT watch factory (Jalahalli)?, salesman is very helpful but was not having a clue of Jubilee.


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

Nope, I haven't visited the factory outlet at all. Just Bhavan since its on the way to the city from my residence. If the outlet sells, I would like to pay a visit...


----------



## Mahesh Kashyap (Aug 7, 2012)

They have more collection of NASS,ADSL,Chrono and few HW.


----------



## hameedazeez (Mar 22, 2011)

hi 
i can give u a new chetan golden dial with coffe brown at edges. i have most of hmt models, SAATHY,PRTEEK,SACHIN,SAMEER,SKAKTHI 5 VARIENTS,,PANKAJ,PRABAL,PRANAV,PAAKSHRAR,AMITAB,ANKIT,GAGAN,KARAN,KEERTI,MAHAVIR,UTKARSH,SUDEEP,SHALIMAR,SUNDAR,VIRAT,ARUN,AVINASH,CHETAK,CHIRAG,MANAS,MOURYA,NATRAJ,
KHOHINOOR,PILOT,JANATA,PRASANTH,RAJAT,TAURUS,AMULYA,,KALYAN.KISHEN,MEGDHOOT,PRAKURTHI,PROVASH,NACHIKET,VISWAH,TAREEQ,VIJAYLUM
THIS ARE ALL COLECTED BY ME FOR MANY YEARS.STILL HUNTING FOR OTHER MODELS.
MOSTLY WHEN I BUY I WILL 2 -3 PEICES EACH. ONE SET OF EACH WATCHES ARE WORN BY ME O DAY TO BASIS AND REST KEEP IT IN SAFE FOR NEXT GENRATION.LOOKING JUBLEE/SUJAY AND OTEHR MODELS. IF U R HELPING I CAN HELP YOU TOHAVE ANY FO ABOVE CHOICES
REGRADS
AZEEZ

-----------------------------------


Mahesh Kashyap said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Did contact the HMT guys as suggested. Though they said now it is not available now however they are very positive about getting it later.I really liked their way of customer service  . In case you come across the same HMT Chethan please inform me, am ready to buy.


----------



## Rajeev Sodhi (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello , can anyone tell me about the hmt Nass Series watches ? Are they better than adsl or nasl ?


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Boss, 11-12 rotations is correct. One rotation being defined as 360deg rotation of the winding crown. Your watch needs an overhaul. Period.
> 
> that is the sweet truth, my dear fellow HMTian.
> 
> ...


Hi Friends/Hari,

I have a question about the windING up. I had been winding my Sona, Tejus and Roman (automatic when nt worn for longer periods) so far, "away from my body" or "clockwise top to bottom if u look at the crown as a watch face". 
On Sona I can feel the spring tighten after some 24-30 winds and it does not wind anymore.
On Tejus it never reaches that tightened state and also Tejus is very difficult to wind coz of the crown's location between the case extensions.
Roman just feels very loose while winding and it is very difficult due to small crown size.
Sona and Tejus while winding, the crown after me turning it anto clockwise slips back a bit clockwise on its own. Every wind witnesses the crown turning back a little towards me.
Recently bought a Janata dlx and pilot. Am being able to wind pilot the same way "clockwise(rolling the crown upwards towards the back of the watch)" but could not budge the crown of Janata dlx same direction.
Janata dlx crown can be turned anticlockwise contrary to what I had been doing on these watches all this while.
I need you guys to help me and instruct me on correct winding direction,on these watches. I know I had to procure these watches from Chennai and Except for Sona and Tejus all the others came after a long and thorough search in HMT showrooms, I do not want to spoil them. If you dont want to answer on the forum please PM me.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ALL HMTs have the same winding direction. Rotate the crown clockwise to wind the watch when looking at the face of the crown.

The Roman is an automatic with an "endless" mainspring, so even if you wind it all day, the crown will not stop as it does on your hand winders!!

It is normal for the crown to come back a little towards you when ever you leave it. The reason is that it takes some backward movement for the "click" to engage.

The Janata deluxe: are you able to wind the watch by moving the crown counterclockwise??


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Hari,

Thanks for your invaluable assistance on this pressing question I had.. relieved to know I was doing it right.. I did try winding janata dlx anti clock and a slight tap after 4 winds got it running.. Am more confused now.. But it does run after I wound it clockwise too on monday.. I will stick to clockwise from now on.. I asked because the anti clock run for every wind in this watch when wound in clockwise direction seems almost d same.. It has almost 90 percent back run for every wind.. Tedious to keep it wound.. Will observe more over d weekend..

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCVW (Jul 17, 2012)

Just recieved my 1st HMT today from fatehbajwa. Madly in love with it for the price I paid, it's my second mechanical!

HMT Jayanth


----------



## Mahesh Kashyap (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome RCVW to the HMT world, we wish you buy more HMTs and help the company regain its glory


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wonderful piece, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Bhanu,

I am visiting Bangalore in second week of next month.. my trip is solely to visit the watch factory.. Is my admittance easy? Or do I need to write to them and obtain permissions? Wfb is where I wanna go.. Can you help me? Of course I will shop too.. I am hoping to see their assembly floor and see the watches being assembled.. If I need permissions, kindly give me the contacts who I should write to..

Tejas

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samuel63 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dear Hari,

Nice Watches , especially with the brown straps.

i am a new member to this forum and recently acquired a HMT Janata.

Planning to acquire HMT Sona & HMT Pilot soon...... Pls find the pics also ......




















Samuel


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to WUS, Samuel.


----------



## beyboo (Jul 26, 2012)

Mahesh Kashyap said:


> JVH, I need to check that, building contacts through relatives and freinds. Did u visit the factory outlet near HMT watch factory (Jalahalli)?, salesman is very helpful but was not having a clue of Jubilee.


I picked up a jubilee along with 4 other models including a pocket watch last week, including the Grey dial kohinoor, a pilot and others.

This was from the Dadar Shop of HMT at Mumbai. I've purchased at least a dozen watches over last few years.

Western Suburb Mumbai patrons of this shop will be saddened to know that this shop is moving to Cuffe Parade, South Mumbai. :-(

The staff was also visibly unhappy as they know the love their watches get, especially from our forum.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samuel63 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you hari .........


----------



## leicamaster (Jul 3, 2012)

I have three more HMTs on the way, but here is my Janata:

View attachment DSC_0002.jpg


View attachment DSC_0010 small.jpg


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

leicamaster said:


> I have three more HMTs on the way, but here is my Janata:


Great wrist shot there. I have the one with Hindi alphabets and would love to add this one to the collection too.


----------



## leicamaster (Jul 3, 2012)

jvh said:


> Great wrist shot there. I have the one with Hindi alphabets and would love to add this one to the collection too.


I want one of the Hindi models! I have a Jubilee, Pilot, and golden Sona on their way.


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

Picked up the Janata which leicamaster has posted 
Also picked up ADSL-04 white dial, and NASS 03. Had gone to buy the Janata and the last 2 were impulsive buys ;-)

No stock of NASL, Chethan, Jubilee yet. 

Pics coming up soon.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jvh said:


> Picked up the Janata which leicamaster has posted
> Also picked up ADSL-04 white dial, and NASS 03. Had gone to buy the Janata and the last 2 were impulsive buys ;-)
> 
> No stock of NASL, Chethan, Jubilee yet.
> ...


Good Going. Chethan is not likely to return any time soon, it is not a Group A watch. Only the watches in the Group A list are continuously produced.


----------



## Mahesh Kashyap (Aug 7, 2012)

HMT Bengaluru has to get Jubilee yet, Where did you buy these from JVH ?


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

I bought these from HMT Bhavan.

Here are the pics along with my other HMTs. Sorry about the poor quality, hope I'll click better ones next time.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The NASS-03 is interesting. It is the NASL03 with a steel bracelet, the hands are of the bar type fitted to the NASL-02.


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes. But am not pleased with the bracelet. Finish is poor. Also, I just noticed that the day, date crown rotation isn't the smoothest. There is some interference. Let me check on it tomorrow with them.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jvh said:


> Yes. But am not pleased with the bracelet. Finish is poor. Also, I just noticed that the day, date crown rotation isn't the smoothest. There is some interference. Let me check on it tomorrow with them.


I think they will simply replace it, atleast, I enjoy this facility at HMT Mumbai.


----------



## lchan57 (Aug 31, 2012)

this thread is why this forum is awesome..ive never heard of HMT before. Where are you guys getting them from? I'm from NY so my only option is eBay? I see a lot for around $20 shipped.


----------



## beyboo (Jul 26, 2012)

hari317 said:


> I think they will simply replace it, atleast, I enjoy this facility at HMT Mumbai.


Which place are you referring to as hmt Mumbai

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

beyboo said:


> Which place are you referring to as hmt Mumbai


The place where HMT sells its watches at Mumbai.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Found this page when searching for something else:

Main


----------



## Ashutosh Kar (Sep 1, 2012)

are rajat automatic still in production? recently a shop shown me a new piece and quoted price of around 1700/ is it a good price?if he is having a old stock then what cd be the age of it and what is its correct price? any body has any information?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ashutosh Kar said:


> are rajat automatic still in production? recently a shop shown me a new piece and quoted price of around 1700/ is it a good price?if he is having a old stock then what cd be the age of it and what is its correct price? any body has any information?


Rajat is no longer produced, it was stopped only recently, the last stocks were received in Mumbai last year. However it still features in the latest HMT price list and will continue till HMT's stocks are exhausted. If the shopkeeper reassures you that the watch is new, not secondhand and gives you a 1 year warranty you can go for it. The price is OK, a slight premium over mrp.

Have you checked the HMT outlets at Unity Buildings and other locations in Bangalore?


----------



## Mahesh Kashyap (Aug 7, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Found this page when searching for something else:
> 
> Main


Awesome pics Hari, such glorious occasions


----------



## beyboo (Jul 26, 2012)

hari317 said:


> The place where HMT sells its watches at Mumbai.


Any address, suburb?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

beyboo said:


> Any address, suburb?


HMT has an outlet at Kabutar Khana in Dadar. Deware Building. This has been mentioned multiple times in this thread and on other threads in this forum. Good Luck!


----------



## beyboo (Jul 26, 2012)

hari317 said:


> HMT has an outlet at Kabutar Khana in Dadar. Deware Building. This has been mentioned multiple times in this thread and on other threads in this forum. Good Luck!


Apparently you've not been reading threads. I've mentioned that store is closing down as per a notice which they've put up in the shop. I've visited them dozen of times in the past and this was my last.

It's moving to Cuffe Parade in South Mumbai.

So coming back to my question, can anyone list sources in the Western suburbs of Mumbai?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

beyboo said:


> Apparently you've not been reading threads. I've mentioned that store is closing down as per a notice which they've put up in the shop. I've visited them dozen of times in the past and this was my last.
> 
> It's moving to Cuffe Parade in South Mumbai.
> 
> ...


I very well know about the notice, but they have not moved out of their rented premises at Dadar yet and will NOT be moving for the next several weeks too. I have visited the Dadar showroom yesterday too and am fully aware of the situation. You can cross check by making a simple phone call.

HMT already _own_ ample space in WTC, Cuffe parade, and ALREADY they have a sales outlet there for decades, it is not something new.

Since you know so much, then you must already be aware that other than the Dadar and WTC outlets there are no other HMT operated outlets in Mumbai. There are, of course, dealers/resellers who stock small quantities in addition to other Brands. This also can be confirmed by simply making a phone call to them.

I write this reply for the benefit of other HMT customers so that they are not mislead by premature/outdated information.


----------



## beyboo (Jul 26, 2012)

hari317 said:


> I very well know about the notice, but they have not moved out of their rented premises at Dadar yet and will NOT be moving for the next several weeks too. I have visited the Dadar showroom yesterday too and am fully aware of the situation. You can cross check by making a simple phone call.
> 
> HMT already _own_ ample space in WTC, Cuffe parade, and ALREADY they have a sales outlet there for decades, it is not something new.
> 
> ...


Hari, your self assumed role of know-it-all is undesirable. I can see you have some 500+ posts under your heading, however but please do not try to own this thread even if you may be knowledgeable.

HMT watches are available through a variety of sources which would serve the purpose for a lot of newbie enthusiasts - hmt owned or otherwise. If you are aware and want to indeed help - you should talk about them also. Dealers like Kamdars at Dadar are great outlets for people interested. Ultimately there is always Vijay bhai from Abdul Rehman Street who will even deliver watches home to you. These are value mentions for any enthusiast.

I own at least a hundred watches from various brands across the globe which I have gathered through my journeys to various countries, most of the information is through knowledge gathering from forums like these, where people respond with useful information, not just useless repeated information from a myopic view.

I also see no point in responding to any more of your posts which you will surely retort back to me as I think there's not much value in the information beyond a point.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

beyboo said:


> HMT watches are available through a variety of sources which would serve the purpose for a lot of newbie enthusiasts - hmt owned or otherwise. If you are aware and want to indeed help - you should talk about them also. Dealers like Kamdars at Dadar are great outlets for people interested. Ultimately there is always Vijay bhai from Abdul Rehman Street who will even deliver watches home to you. These are value mentions for any enthusiast.


Don't you think you could have simply shared the information in the first instance itself rather than in this round about way that you have taken?

All and any straightforward information is welcome and there is no question of owning the thread. You are the first chap to respond in this fashion.

I have mentioned Kamdar and Kamdar several times already, have a look at the mega HMT Pilot thread. They are a good source. There is no "you _should_ talk" business. I will talk about who I choose to. Others can feel free to endorse other good sources.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

beyboo said:


> I own at least a hundred watches from various brands across the globe which I have gathered through my journeys to various countries, most of the information is through knowledge gathering from forums like these, where people respond with useful information, not just useless repeated information from a myopic view.


e.g the information posted in post # 399 is a perfect example of what you are talking about. and If you feel you have some relevant information to share, pls do.

I stand behind the information I provide and sign with my name. Not hiding behind the anonymity offered by an online message board.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi all

Without having to read thru the X amount of pages on this thread, how does one order a HMT watch (and view the current offerings)?

Hari...might be a good idea if you can please update the 1st original post to reflect this info. I'm sure there might be others here like me (from non Indian based continents) that'd like to add HMT watches to our collection :-!.

Thanks
-Sandeep


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

SSingh1975 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Without having to read thru the X amount of pages on this thread, how does one order a HMT watch (and view the current offerings)?
> 
> ...


Hi Sandeep,

*This thread is primarily only a collection placeholder for me, where I attempt to document the HMTs that I have come across.* This is not a sale thread. I have no inclination to modify the first post of this thread with this information, since this thread is not about buying HMTs.

However since you ask:

Many sellers based in India are selling new and used HMTs on ebay.com. So far, Ebay seems to be the only place where a variety of HMTs are available for purchase to the international audience. Other than that, several Indian members of WUS have purchased and resold watches on the WUS marketplace, you should check there from time to time.

The following handwinder models are in regular production:

Braille
Jayanth
Jhalak
Pocket watch 3 models
Sona
Sona small
Akash
Janata
Janata Deluxe
Kohinoor
Pilot
Vijay Lume
Ravi
Tareeq
Tareeq deluxe.

HTH.

Hari


----------



## watches.ist (Sep 5, 2012)

Me wearing my brand new Janta (Art Deco), picked it up from HMT's Delhi showroom today for Rs.744 (after 15% discount):


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

puneet said:


> Me wearing my brand new Janta (Art Deco), picked it up from HMT's Delhi showroom today for Rs.744 (after 15% discount):


Congrats mate! I picked one myself a week ago. I really would love to have the seconds hand in red colour. So far no luck with it.

And on the NASS-03 date change interference thingy, the guy there said its normal for all the models which come with that movement (am not sure which one). I tested all the models and they all had that problem indeed. I don't have the problem with ADSL models. What's cooking here?


----------



## Ashutosh Kar (Sep 1, 2012)

i think we already discussed this before , but asking again can we tell the age of the watch from the code in the back case, for example the 
these two links with two kohinoor watch snaps 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-...hots-my-hmt-watch-series-part-3-a-611628.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/hmt-kohinoor-478466.html
the front case looks a slight different, and the back case codes can the manufacturing years(1977 for 13 04 77 or 1992 for 05 34 92) can be inferred?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jvh said:


> And on the NASS-03 date change interference thingy, the guy there said its normal for all the models which come with that movement (am not sure which one). I tested all the models and they all had that problem indeed. I don't have the problem with ADSL models. What's cooking here?


The ADSL uses the older 6500 movement. this has a quickset date but a non quickset day. the ADSL omits the day complication. It is a very smooth operating movement. However the NASL/NASS series use the 8205 movement that has a quickset day and date, and yes it does feel a bit stiff while changing the bilingual day.



Ashutosh Kar said:


> i think we already discussed this before , but asking again can we tell the age of the watch from the code in the back case, for example the
> these two links with two kohinoor watch snaps
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-...hots-my-hmt-watch-series-part-3-a-611628.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/hmt-kohinoor-478466.html
> the front case looks a slight different, and the back case codes can the manufacturing years(1977 for 13 04 77 or 1992 for 05 34 92) can be inferred?


Hi Ashustosh, there is no clear answer, there is already some discussion on this matter:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-20.html#post5205225

I hope this helps.

Hari


----------



## gumnahs (Feb 5, 2011)

I liked the screw-down case back, now we have only pressed casebacks for the old models. I wish they still produce the screw-down casebacks. 

And for the NASL/NASS series day/date change mechanism, it is usually like that, the date wheel or the day weel inside the watch movement(machine) is locked by small spring. So when you set the day/date manually we need to be careful, just a gentle turn will change the day or the date.


----------



## Zoetrope (May 2, 2012)

The acrylic crystal on my HMT Janata has popped off on a couple of occasions, and I clumsily bent the minute hand trying to get it back on. I have straightened the hand out but I was wondering whether anybody else has had a problem with this? If so, any ideas on how I can stop it from happening?


----------



## leicamaster (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Last night I decided to try and clean the tool marks of my Janata. To my surprise, silver wipes worked really well. The Janata looks new now .


----------



## watches.ist (Sep 5, 2012)

jvh said:


> Congrats mate! I picked one myself a week ago. I really would love to have the seconds hand in red colour. So far no luck with it.
> 
> And on the NASS-03 date change interference thingy, the guy there said its normal for all the models which come with that movement (am not sure which one). I tested all the models and they all had that problem indeed. I don't have the problem with ADSL models. What's cooking here?


Thanks JVH and all other mates for likes!

@JVH: I think you are on T-BHP too? Nice collection you are accumulating, and i saw that HMT Pilot has some admirers on that forum too!

@hari317: Some collection buddy! Whats the present count of HMTs in your collection? (I guess only 'akshayb' has a collection that's comparable to yours!)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Zoetrope said:


> The acrylic crystal on my HMT Janata has popped off on a couple of occasions, and I clumsily bent the minute hand trying to get it back on. I have straightened the hand out but I was wondering whether anybody else has had a problem with this? If so, any ideas on how I can stop it from happening?


Hi, the acrylic crystals are a really tight fit and should not pop off under normal circumstances, unless pushed from inside. To install, a curved press is used to deform the crystal such that its OD reduces, it is then a slide fit into the case recess, once it is in, the press is released and the crystal expands to very tightly fit inside the case.

Is it possible that the crystal on your watch is a replacement one and slightly undersized?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

puneet said:


> @hari317: Some collection buddy! Whats the present count of HMTs in your collection? (I guess only 'akshayb' has a collection that's comparable to your's!)


My collection is miniscule as compared to Akshay's.


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

puneet said:


> @JVH: I think you are on T-BHP too? Nice collection you are accumulating, and i saw that HMT Pilot has some admirers on that forum too!


Yes mate, am on that site too. With regards to the collection, I think thats it as far as HMT is concerned. I have all the models which I like. I'll just go for slight mods and thats it.


----------



## Zoetrope (May 2, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Hi, the acrylic crystals are a really tight fit and should not pop off under normal circumstances, unless pushed from inside. To install, a curved press is used to deform the crystal such that its OD reduces, it is then a slide fit into the case recess, once it is in, the press is released and the crystal expands to very tightly fit inside the case.
> 
> Is it possible that the crystal on your watch is a replacement one and slightly undersized?


That's quite likely. I got the watch from eBay and it's an older one with a screw caseback, so it's probably been refurbished at some point.


----------



## Ravi18 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dear Hari317, Greetings from an HMT enthusiast! I was stunned to see the two Kajal models. Great beauties! Would it be possible for you to send them to Ranchi in case they are available at the Mumbai showroom? I would make the payment as you prefer. HMTs are simply not available at Ranchi. I would be very grateful. Thanks!

Ravi18


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ravi18 said:


> Dear Hari317, Greetings from an HMT enthusiast! I was stunned to see the two Kajal models. Great beauties! Would it be possible for you to send them to Ranchi in case they are available at the Mumbai showroom? I would make the payment as you prefer. HMTs are simply not available at Ranchi. I would be very grateful. Thanks!
> 
> Ravi18


I am willing to help, IIRC the Kajal is available, but I am not 100% sure. Pls email me through my profile(just click on my user name, you will get the "send email" option).


----------



## akshayb (Dec 22, 2009)

hari317 said:


> My collection is miniscule as compared to Akshay's.


Hari this is classic example of "Kettle calling the Pot Black" lol

Though I need your help in getting some watches you know


----------



## e2k (Jul 27, 2009)

This thread got me interested in hmt's, so I might as well pay my respects by showing off my newest acquisition:



Thanks Hari! ;-)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

e2k said:


> This thread got me interested in hmt's, so I might as well pay my respects by showing off my newest acquisition:
> 
> Thanks Hari! ;-)


Wonderful Picture, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sunshine76 (Sep 17, 2012)

My HMT









Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phreaky (Sep 20, 2012)

My foray into the world of HMTs : The ADSL 04 along with a Pilot


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Phreaky said:


> My foray into the world of HMTs : The ADSL 04 along with a Pilot


That's a beautiful picture.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Madude (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's couple pictures of my first HMT, Sona. Love the domed crystal and drilled lugs are very handy.


----------



## Phreaky (Sep 20, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> That's a beautiful picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you! Take a lot of pride in my product pics  Even more so when the product is an art in itself!

Hit the showroom again today and was shown the Chronograph - a beautiful blue dial with steel straps. Didn't buy though since it was too modern :-d Not sure how valued it is among collectors


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Phreaky said:


> Thank you! Take a lot of pride in my product pics  Even more so when the product is an art in itself!
> 
> Hit the showroom again today and was shown the Chronograph - a beautiful blue dial with steel straps. Didn't buy though since it was too modern :-d Not sure how valued it is among collectors


Your picture is really nice, well done.

HMT had made a 12 hour chrono in the past as well using the Miyota OS10. The new model uses a different movement and can measure only 1hour IIRC.

Best
Hari


----------



## Phreaky (Sep 20, 2012)

Hari - found this watch when I went to buy mine. Checked earlier today if you had it, couldn't find it here. Do you want it ?


----------



## leicamaster (Jul 3, 2012)

Phreaky said:


> Hari - found this watch when I went to buy mine. Checked earlier today if you had it, couldn't find it here. Do you want it ?


OOooh that's nice. I would love to go to India to just buy watches!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Phreaky said:


> Hari - found this watch when I went to buy mine. Checked earlier today if you had it, couldn't find it here. Do you want it ?


Hi, Thank you so much for thinking of me. and what a nice picture!. I have access to the Kalyan, these are available at Mumbai, but I never got around to buying it.

I was curious about the aperture you used, but the exif info seems to have been removed from the picture.

Best
Hari


----------



## Phreaky (Sep 20, 2012)

f/3.5 using a Tamron 24-70 on an EOS 7D


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Phreaky said:


> f/3.5 using a Tamron 24-70 on an EOS 7D


Thanks!


----------



## Phreaky (Sep 20, 2012)

The Pilot:










And a macro of the same:


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Your picture is really nice, well done.
> 
> HMT had made a 12 hour chrono in the past as well using the Miyota OS10. The new model uses a different movement and can measure only 1hour IIRC.
> 
> ...


Hi Hari,

What is IIRC?

Regards,
Tejas


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

tejasweemn said:


> \
> What is IIRC?


Text Slang - Chat Acronyms - IM Chat - InternetSlang.com

If I Remember Correctly

(Reminded me of university days and foreign professors. You thought they were using a new term, and then you realized they were just pronouncing a common word differently. )


----------



## eskay (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow! That's quite a collection you have hotnerd.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Manas handwinder:



















Cheers!
Hari


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Just thought I would add my little HMT family to this thread since it was this thread that lead me to these watches:































Joe


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

hari317 said:


> HMT Manas handwinder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hari317 said:


> HMT Manas handwinder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Hari,

Am back with one more stupid question.. Hand winders as I wind em all everyday irrespective of my usage, are leaving my index finger and thumb calloused.. Is there Anyway you guys circumvent this issue as I can imagine u religiously winding them all everyday to keep em going and in sync.. And you might have a hundred winders to wind. Also what is your take on the new hmt chrono? Is it good? Attached d pic of it near my signature. Thank you in advance.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk








Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Sync


----------



## Ravi18 (Dec 1, 2011)

hari317 said:


> The Watch Factory 5 at Ranibagh is presently manufacturing the Pilots in addition to the greatly diminished output from the Watch Factory 3 of HMT Chinar at Zainakot. It is all here, just read thorugh the various Pilot and HMT threads.


Hari, on reading your staggering number of posts/threads I have always felt that your passion and knowledge regarding HMT watches is truly stupendous. Hats off to you!

Best
Ravi18


----------



## Ravi18 (Dec 1, 2011)

I wonder how many HMT models have been manufactured till date in the hand-wound category. Any answers? There is simply no end to their fabulous models! 

Ravi18


----------



## Ravi18 (Dec 1, 2011)

Simple but elegant looking watch from HMT. How many such unseen (by me, of course) beauties have been manufactured by HMT over the years! Their range of models is truly staggering and captivating. We are honoured to have you in this nation! Long live HMT! :-!

Ravi18


----------



## Ravi18 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hari, to me the yellow variant is more appealing. I have the white one, though. In my opinion, the window providing the glimpse of the internals should have been a shade bigger to truly capture the spirit of a mechanical watch. One has to strain the eyes a bit to enjoy the rhythm inside as it is not easily seen otherwise. The designers at HMT had a great idea but a not-so-good execution. Nevertheless, the watch is an eye-catcher.

Best
Ravi18


----------



## Phreaky (Sep 20, 2012)

Ravi, please edit your posts instead of adding 4 posts within an hour


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

I didnt know much about HMT until I read this thread. Thank you all for the info.


----------



## Omkar (Oct 12, 2012)

50th annivelsary of India's Indipendence. Commemorative watch. Is Quartz, and was made in 1997


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

My Humble HMT collection.. Also attaching something I have never heard of..Spotted this with an old hawk at Unity Building on my trip to bangalore.. He would not sell that for anything..


----------



## Schuck (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey everyone, this is my first post on WUS forums. I was wondering were one in the US would be able to purchase HMT watches? Thanks, and I look forward to the forum.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

tejasweemn said:


> My Humble HMT collection.. Also attaching something I have never heard of..Spotted this with an old hawk at Unity Building on my trip to bangalore.. He would not sell that for anything..
> 
> View attachment 853760


That is the legendary "HMT Skeleton". This was made in early 90s and was based on the Sona.


----------



## deadmeadow (Mar 24, 2012)

I never heard about HMT before watchuseek but the same day I read about them on here and seen the pictures, I went on ebay and bought one.
I wanted an HMT pilot but the buy it now's were kind of overpriced, compared to the prices I have heard some people on here got theirs for anyway. Then I came across the HMT Akash and settled on that and got a black zulu for it and it looks great! 
I love the way the face is raised kinda instead of indented into the case, and the high domed crystal, when light shines through it hitting the yellowish/gold face it looks really beautiful, however the acrylic has a small chip in it at one end though already, it would be cool if you could buy upgrades like sapphire crystal or get a specific model as an automatic, or maybe even oversized versions of specific models, then I would love it even more, but I'm definitely not complaining for the price.


----------



## windride (Oct 31, 2012)

hari317 said:


> ....
> 
> Take for example the code 63 01 96. This has been made at the factory you have visited. WF-1. Here, I read 63 as the case code, 01 as the factory code and maybe as the manager at the factory told you 96 for the year the cases were made....


Hari, thanks for pointing me to this post in my offline query to decode my Rajat's serial number.
I dont think the last two digits stand for year of manufacture.
For example, see this ebay listing.

Genuine Vintage Gents Men HMT Rajat 21 Jewels Day Date Automatic Wrist Watch | eBay

Serial number ends with 90, which should mean it was made in 1990, as per our understanding.
But Rajats did not have lume dots on dial until 2007 - see section named "HMT Rajat 2007 vs. HMT Rajat 2003" in this site - India and the time
So clearly 90 stands for something else.

Hope we, HMT fans, get clarity on this much debated topic of decoding strange HMT serial numbers.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

I bought from Hari a Pilot  


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## indialogue (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi guys, just wanted to share my HMT watch. Its a watch that my grandfather gifted my dad nearly 50 years back, as a graduation present from school. Still works well and has a lovely patina. The glass is a little scuffed though and the gold plating is chipping in a couple of places as well. Still beautiful to me though. Looking to get a really really good strap to go with it (right now its on an el cheapo leather one) - any ebay/online suggestions for me?



















Planning to add to the collection - ADSL4, and also a Janata and Pilot to replicate this look by @spacetimefabric


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

indialogue said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to share my HMT watch. Its a watch that my grandfather gifted my dad nearly 50 years back, as a graduation present from school. Still works well and has a lovely patina. The glass is a little scuffed though and the gold plating is chipping in a couple of places as well. Still beautiful to me though. Looking to get a really really good strap to go with it (right now its on an el cheapo leather one) - any ebay/online suggestions for me?
> 
> Planning to add to the collection - ADSL4, and also a Janata and Pilot to replicate this look by @spacetimefabric


Superb watches, thanks for sharing.


----------



## indialogue (Nov 19, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Superb watches, thanks for sharing.


Thanks hari317. As one of the HMT experts on the forum, had a couple of questions for you. Do you think a deployment buckle would look good with the HMT Citizen? There are just very few choices when it comes to straps in India - any online sources that you would recommend? Also - can HMT Delhi be trusted to service this watch? So far it has been serviced by one of the oldest watch shops in our hometown and therefore we had some confidence in the process

Thanks again for liking!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

indialogue said:


> Thanks hari317. As one of the HMT experts on the forum, had a couple of questions for you. Do you think a deployment buckle would look good with the HMT Citizen? There are just very few choices when it comes to straps in India - any online sources that you would recommend? Also - can HMT Delhi be trusted to service this watch? So far it has been serviced by one of the oldest watch shops in our hometown and therefore we had some confidence in the process
> 
> Thanks again for liking!


Straps and all are a matter of personal taste that can differ, so there is no correct answer. Personally, I don't like deployment type straps. I buy straps from outside India, several suppliers on ebay. Also Titan-Hirsch straps available in India are quite good. I have no experience with the service tech at HMT Delhi. I would say keep the watch as is till you can find a guy you can trust. Also can you pls post a picture of the caseback of your watch?

Thanks!
Hari


----------



## inder (Nov 26, 2012)

i bought this watch a month ago this is my first hmt watch its name is roman and it is very beautiful watch indeed its automatic watch with 6500-1 movement one of the beautiful watch i have ever seen

























this is a special watch made by hmt the only glass back model they made and it has got a ruby studded crown you can see how the watch works through the glass back and i am very lucky that i got this watch


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

inder said:


> i bought this watch a month ago this is my first hmt watch its name is roman and it is very beautiful watch indeed its automatic watch with 6500-1 movement one of the beautiful watch i have ever seen
> this is a special watch made by hmt the only glass back model they made and it has got a ruby studded crown you can see how the watch works through the glass back and i am very lucky that i got this watch


Welcome to WUS/f71. Congratulations and enjoy your Roman. Some pics of my Roman can be found in this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-roman-pinaki-automatics-367131.html

Best
Hari


----------



## Phreaky (Sep 20, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Straps and all are a matter of personal taste that can differ, so there is no correct answer. Personally, I don't like deployment type straps. I buy straps from outside India, several suppliers on ebay. Also Titan-Hirsch straps available in India are quite good. I have no experience with the service tech at HMT Delhi. I would say keep the watch as is till you can find a guy you can trust. Also can you pls post a picture of the caseback of your watch?
> 
> Thanks!
> Hari


Thank you for pointing me towards Titan - Hirsch  Changed straps of my ADSL 04 to a Titan - Hirsch


----------



## kai-wun (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi All,

Looking to pick up one of these as a gift to a (lady) friend. HMT Tarun might fit the bill. Any suggestions?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kai-wun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking to pick up one of these as a gift to a (lady) friend. HMT Tarun might fit the bill. Any suggestions?


The Tarun is long out of production. Similar sized watches are the Sona-small, Janata Deluxe, slightly bigger is the Jhalak-Semi Skeleton.

Best
Hari


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

I just received my HMT Janata via Indian Post. (Thank you, Fateh!)

The watch is beautiful. It is a classic watch: relatively small, 35mm (?) has silver arms, and silver indices. There is also some Hindi writing on the dial which I really like. The classic white dial and silver look great. A classic 1950s wrist watch.

A quick shake, and the automatic movement sprang to life.

A minor complaint: the dial seems to be slightly off center, but it is only noticable if studied closely.

One thing I really like about my HMT is the factory strap. It is black, the cut being a little rough, has HMT stamped in gold paint on the inside of the strap, and the strap _smells like raw leather. _I have never had a leather strap that smelled so strongly and pleasantly. I plan to keep the factory strap on my HMT.

HMT Madness has already engulfed me.

P.S. I love deployment clasps.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> I just received my HMT Janata via Indian Post. (Thank you, Fateh!)
> 
> The watch is beautiful. It is a classic watch: relatively small, 35mm (?) has silver arms, and silver indices. There is also some Hindi writing on the dial which I really like. The classic white dial and silver look great. A classic 1950s wrist watch.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your First HMT. However the Janata is a handwound movement watch.

Best
Hari


----------



## puchelaar (Dec 19, 2011)

hari317 said:


> Congratulations on your First HMT. However the Janata is a handwound movement watch.
> 
> Best
> Hari


Too bad; I was already lusting after the auto-version of my beautiful Janata 

Congrats on your acquisition though Illyria!


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Congratulations on your First HMT. However the Janata is a handwound movement watch.
> 
> Best
> Hari


Hmmm. I guess just setting the watch must have been enough to wind it.

Not an automatic? I'm quite embarrassed...


----------



## pramodforu (Nov 18, 2012)

HMT Chirag Rare one




















HMT Saathi


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

the usual suspects


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

the unusual one's


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

The one that got me infected.........and its spreading


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Don't know what made me buy this one, maybe cause of the offset second hand, though it came with a nice box and all (think its an original)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Superb photography and a great collection. congrats and welcome to the forum. -Hari


----------



## pramodforu (Nov 18, 2012)

HMT Gagan














HMT Janta


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi guys,
i am now the happy owner of 10+ mechanical handwound watches from HMT, and they all bear the markings of 0231 or 0231-A on the dial....so when I yesterday got my lastest aquisition, a HMT Akash, in the mail I was a bit suprised to se the marking "0231-C" in the bottom of the dial. Anyone in the know of what this difference might be? I'm sure ut's a very minor difference if any, but ofcourse I got curious
Thanks,
Torbjorn in Sweden


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Hi guys,
> i am now the happy owner of 10+ mechanical handwound watches from HMT, and they all bear the markings of 0231 or 0231-A on the dial....so when I yesterday got my lastest aquisition, a HMT Akash, in the mail I was a bit suprised to se the marking "0231-C" in the bottom of the dial. Anyone in the know of what this difference might be? I'm sure ut's a very minor difference if any, but ofcourse I got curious
> Thanks,
> Torbjorn in Sweden


the -A, -B, -C markings denote dial variations within the same model. HTH. Hari


----------



## vijuvarghese (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks to this and other threads on this forum, I got all info about mechanical watches from HMT. The timing seemed to be perfect as I was thinking of a solution for having to change cells on my other Quartz watches.

Finally last weekend managed to visit HMT Bhavan and showrooms at Unity Buildings in Bangalore and bought three mechanical watches.

Since I wanted something better than the stock black leather, changed the strap to a better one, on both.

This Janata was from the HMT showroom. Fixed a 20mm strap for this as I could not find a good quality 18mm leather at the stores I checked. At the broad end at the lugs it appears a bit stressed, but I am okay with it 








This one was from the store opposite to the showroom at Unity Building.








The third one is a Pankaj with white dial and was picked up by my wife - she loves it and is quite fine with the larger diameter of a men's watch!

Thanks to members hari317, akshayb and various other members who have provided with tons of info and pictures which made me knowledgeable and this acquisition easier and enjoyable.

Viju


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Glad to have enabled, Viju.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The Janata goes very well with the tan/brown strap.




Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> the -A, -B, -C markings denote dial variations within the same model. HTH. Hari


As simple as that Thanks for your help, Hari.
Torbjorn


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Sharing my latest aquisition, the HMT Nachiket. I usually don't care much for gold colored watches, but i got this at a very good price on the bay, brand new, pristine with stamped warranty card and all. Apparently it is still in production, even though not listed on the HMT website. Anyways, the moment i unwrapped the package it immidiately started to grow on me, and suddenly I quite like wearing a golden watch! Aquraccy seems to be more or less spot on from what I can tell for 24 hrs, and I reckon this one houses the 6500 movement? I had to change the leather strap though, the stock one seemed to be "painted" or something and looked quite peculiar. Here is a couple of cell phone shots.
Best,
Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice, houses the 6500. Not in production, but plenty of stocks still avlbl with HMT.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Torbjorn said:


> Sharing my latest aquisition, the HMT Nachiket. I usually don't care much for gold colored watches, but i got this at a very good price on the bay, brand new, pristine with stamped warranty card and all. Apparently it is still in production, even though not listed on the HMT website. Anyways, the moment i unwrapped the package it immidiately started to grow on me, and suddenly I quite like wearing a golden watch! Aquraccy seems to be more or less spot on from what I can tell for 24 hrs, and I reckon this one houses the 6500 movement? I had to change the leather strap though, the stock one seemed to be "painted" or something and looked quite peculiar. Here is a couple of cell phone shots.
> Best,
> Torbjorn
> View attachment 912043
> View attachment 912044


What snus is that ?

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> Nice, houses the 6500. Not in production, but plenty of stocks still avlbl with HMT.


Thanks for the info , Hari!
Torbjorn


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

fatehbajwa said:


> What snus is that ?
> 
> That snus is Kaliber brand, Fateh. Pure tobacco taste. Do you want one for x-mas?
> Torbjorn


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok, while I'm at it I can just as well share this one too. This is my Chinar- made Pilot, with brushed sides and screw-in backplate and I got it from Hari. (I have a couple of the polished sides/pressback version also). Here on a brown leather Nato-strap.
Torbjorn


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Torbjorn said:


> fatehbajwa said:
> 
> 
> > What snus is that ?
> ...


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I had to google snus, but as it turns out, it's similar to the dip I gave up several years ago. You learn something new every day!


----------



## puchelaar (Dec 19, 2011)

Snus is what makes Scandinavians look slightly silly 

On-topic: nice watches Torbjorn.

I got a Pilot and a Janata via Hari a while back. The Pilot has gone on to my mother, the Janata (sadly enough) hardly gets any wrist time. I don't know why; I love the dial design (I have the a-symmetrical art deco version), and it's size, but something in the lug design makes it strange on my wrist, so I'm probably going to sell i on in a while...


Sent through Tapatalk


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, what would X-mas be without a watch under tree? Santa brought me this very nice HMT NASL02 Auto. Ok I admit- I had to source it myself (Thank you Fateh!), but I'm not a kid anymore, right? Here it it is, on the wrist and with the watchdog. 
Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice, I have the watch in Blue.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Torbjorn said:


> Well, what would X-mas be without a watch under tree? Santa brought me this very nice HMT NASL02 Auto. Ok I admit- I had to source it myself (Thank you Fateh!), but I'm not a kid anymore, right? Here it it is, on the wrist and with the watchdog.
> Torbjorn
> View attachment 914645
> View attachment 914647


So you're the one that beat me to it! (I tried to buy that from Fateh too) Congrats! It's a beauty!!!


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

waterdude said:


> So you're the one that beat me to it! (I tried to buy that from Fateh too) Congrats! It's a beauty!!!


Thanks mate, it sure is! And I'm sure there can be more where this came from


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Torbjorn said:


> Thanks mate, it sure is! And I'm sure there can be more where this came from


I was lucky. I found a similar, yet different model in the sales forum around the same time. Here it is...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

waterdude said:


> I was lucky. I found a similar, yet different model in the sales forum around the same time. Here it is...


That is the beautiful NASL-03 in white. one of my favorites. My example is also in white.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

That certainly is a real beauty also, with great classic looks!


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Every now and again I look for a few grails because you never know what you might find.
I just found this!









The fabled Hindi Janata.

To say I was surprised when I saw it is a gross understatement. I was shocked! I used insured post as it is a very rare beast indeed. More piccies when it arrives.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

I saw the same one, Dave. And I got it immediately. A devanagari dial Janata complete with the lines? HMT grail material, definitely. I only wish that it had a red second hand. But that's a minor quibble.

Love it and can't wait for it to get here. But I didn't pay extra for the EMS shipping.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Well done Kevan I think I got the last one so well pleased.

Happy New Year to all Hmt watch fans.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

It appears the Hindi Film star Sunny Deol is also a HMT Pilot fan:

Sunny Deol's favourite watch is an old HMT


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The HMT Pilot will soon be available in a total of 7 new dial colors straight from the factory, one for each day of the week? Some pictures of the watches from the initial run...









From L-R: Black, Brown, Cobalt Blue, Canary yellow, Moss green, Saffron Orange and Vermillion Red.




























Also a lume shot of the Jawan Re-issue:










Cheers!
Hari


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Not the way to go, IMHO. A Pilot in candy colors, no way!
Hari, I've been trying o PM you, but for some reason, cannot. Contact me via email if you can.


Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Reminds me of Pilot Cadbury GEMS/Poppins/M&M's !

































Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

There are at least a couple of those colored Pilots that I might have to annoy my Indian friends to find for me!!! ;-)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Not the way to go, IMHO. A Pilot in candy colors, no way!
> Hari, I've been trying o PM you, but for some reason, cannot. Contact me via email if you can.


I think the demand is there for these colors with the large number of fake colored redials being sold on the internet market... Anything that helps HMT get more sales is better as far as i am concerned. Having said that, these are the first run samples. No guarantee which colors they will finally decide to produce regularly.

I have turned off my PMs as I prefer emails to the messaging system here... I have emailed you. my email contact is available in my signature.

Best
hari


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

I can't imagine PILOT in any other color except black. A big thumbs down on that move.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jvh said:


> I can't imagine PILOT in any other color except black. A big thumbs down on that move.


Well there is already the short lived but much appreciated and coveted White and golden pilot which people have been looking for, for ages...

The Black Pilot will still continue to be available as usual, so I can't see why the objection to additional colors.

More color options have always helped. e.g. the Sona in white and black in addition to the original golden is one good example.


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

No issues with white or off white or cream dials. But the other colors do not look very good at all visually. Yet to see in person though.


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey everybody! 
I've been reading this thread on and off for a couple of days now. 
These hmt watches caught my eye when looking for something ...different.
So far my collection has been concentrated to mostly sub homages and pilot watches. Now I want to find something a bit minimalistic. 
The ones that really struck me was the white faced janata and sona! 

Now, a question. 
I made a google search for "hmt pilot" and among the pictures I found a watch that only can be described as a hybrid of pilot and sona, with the sona dial and arabic numerals at 12, 3, 6 and 9..
Anyone know which one I mean? Is it no longer in production? 

Anyway, I believe my first hmt is just around the corner!
Thanks for great reading!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

mr_sundstrom said:


> Now, a question.
> I made a google search for "hmt pilot" and among the pictures I found a watch that only can be described as a hybrid of pilot and sona, with the sona dial and arabic numerals at 12, 3, 6 and 9..
> Anyone know which one I mean? Is it no longer in production?


This one? (Not my picture)









This is the white pilot, not made anymore and very hard to find.

Best
Hari


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Fateh you're making me feel hungry!:-d


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

hari317 said:


> This one? (Not my picture)
> 
> View attachment 926555
> 
> ...


That's exactly the one I meant! What a beauty! Sorry to hear it's not produced anymore..


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Have been looking for a kaushal for an year now.. Hope they make it again like these multi coloured pilots.. Wishful thinking..

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

tejasweemn said:


> Have been looking for a kaushal for an year now.. Hope they make it again like these multi coloured pilots.. Wishful thinking..


It(your wish) is going to become true very soon.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hari.......your watch is in the mail.


Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## Shwett (Jan 7, 2013)

Can I buy a HMT from someone on this forum? Loved the pilot!


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Shwett said:


> Can I buy a HMT from someone on this forum? Loved the pilot!


Use the search function for HMT. I think you'll find someone, possibly from the post right above yours, sells them.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Hari.......your watch is in the mail.
> 
> Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


Thanks Fateh, the anxious wait starts. I will keep you posted.


----------



## redline9k (Feb 8, 2012)

I am looking to find a nice white deco Janata with silver hands and polished case to fill in my collection - which movement is more accurate, the older HMT Caliber 020 or the current Miyota movement? Not looking (or expecting) perfection, but if one is clearly better, Ill start my search there.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

redline9k said:


> I am looking to find a nice white deco Janata with silver hands and polished case to fill in my collection - which movement is more accurate, the older HMT Caliber 020 or the current Miyota movement? Not looking (or expecting) perfection, but if one is clearly better, Ill start my search there.


There are only three basic handwind movements used by HMT. All are Citizen designs which HMT acquired from Citizen in their long association from 1961 to present. The Handwinder movements are made in house in India by HMT. The country of manufacture of the current 8205 Miyota Automatic movement is not clear, I have been told the movements are being imported.

The 020/0231 is the basic handwind with centre seconds. (HMT Pilot, Janata, Kohinoor etc.)
0232 handwind without centre seconds. (HMT Ankit and other slim models)
0233 with offset (non centre) seconds. (HMT Kaushal and the TBC-OC pocket watch)
1809 with centre seconds and non quickset date indication. (HMT Tareeq and Ravi)

020 was the older HMT designation for the basic handwind when the movement tooling setup at WF-1 Bangalore was being used. AFAIK, In 1985 the 020 was retooled with new tooling at Ranibagh and the movement was designated 0231. FWIW, I was told the retooling was needed due to aging original machinery, also that HMT did away with finer cosmetic finishing of the movement components, which they termed simplification... 

Bottomline the 0231 is no diffrent functionally or performance wise from the 020.

HTH,

Hari


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

This watch looks great. I'm going to add this one to my grail list.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update Hari! Do you have a regular pic of the Jawan re-issue? 
Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Thanks for the update Hari! Do you have a regular pic of the Jawan re-issue?
> Torbjorn


Here is Puneet's excellent picture of the reissue:
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/f71/910101d1355985913-why-i-love-hmt-watches-img_1789.jpg


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

That looks great indeed Maybe they'll be available from a trusted seller soon
Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> That looks great indeed Maybe they'll be available from a trusted seller soon
> Torbjorn


LOL

hopefully.


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## docbp87 (Dec 12, 2012)

Just got my first HMT, a Jawan. Very happy with it. Seemed to have some problems with the movement getting hung up, and needing a little tap to start back up (not sure what the cause would be of this?), but it is running like a champ now. Only thing I don't like is the horrible tiny leather strap it came with (gold buckle on a black leather strap, for a watch with a stainless case? wut?) Going to buy a NATO for it, which I think should look great, and more my style. One question... what size are the lugs on this guy? (Not sure what size NATO to get)


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

docbp87 said:


> Just got my first HMT, a Jawan. Very happy with it. Seemed to have some problems with the movement getting hung up, and needing a little tap to start back up (not sure what the cause would be of this?), but it is running like a champ now. Only thing I don't like is the horrible tiny leather strap it came with (gold buckle on a black leather strap, for a watch with a stainless case? wut?) Going to buy a NATO for it, which I think should look great, and more my style. One question... what size are the lugs on this guy? (Not sure what size NATO to get)


18mm, and nice watch!


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't know if this is a long shot or not. Does anyone have a copy of an 020 service manual available? Or maybe a Citizen 0201 manual? I picked up an old Hmt Karthik from the bay. It's a nice watch but doesn't run well at all. I was looking at it through the loupe tonight and managed to remove some lumps of what I think are dried grease. With a few drops of oil it's a bit better but still stops occasionally. It's probably never been serviced and I've never seen another one anywhere so I don't have a clue how old it is. It would be nice to get it going again.


----------



## Phreaky (Sep 20, 2012)

Went to the HMT showroom in a different city (Coimbatore) today. Was looking to buy an ADSL 04 for a friend. Was informed that the ADSL series had some issues with movement and were not being available as earlier. Saw a new NASS 09 - movement was informed to be the 8205. Looked really good and came with a stainless steel bracelet. Cost was 4.6k after which there is a 15% discount 

Hari, can you please check and verify this? 

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Phreaky said:


> Went to the HMT showroom in a different city (Coimbatore) today. Was looking to buy an ADSL 04 for a friend. Was informed that the ADSL series had some issues with movement and were not being available as earlier. Saw a new NASS 09 - movement was informed to be the 8205. Looked really good and came with a stainless steel bracelet. Cost was 4.6k after which there is a 15% discount
> 
> Hari, can you please check and verify this?


The ADSLs used the good old 6500 movement and there are no problems with the movement per se. ADSLs and for that matter any of the models with 6500 are no longer being made. The reason is that HMT has stopped the manufacture of the 6500 movement due to aging and worn tooling and consequent tremendous increase in rejects. Hence instead of upgrading/renewing the tooling for 6500, these lazy (IMO) Bangalore factory chaps have taken the easy and backward looking route of import. As you can see I am not at all happy with their decision, but I can do nothing.

I will have to check the HMT price list for the NASS-09 list price, I don't remember offhand, you can email me backchannel.


----------



## Phreaky (Sep 20, 2012)

hari317 said:


> The ADSLs used the good old 6500 movement and there are no problems with the movement per se. ADSLs and for that matter any of the models with 6500 are no longer being made. The reason is that HMT has stopped the manufacture of the 6500 movement due to aging and worn tooling and consequent tremendous increase in rejects. Hence instead of upgrading/renewing the tooling for 6500, these lazy (IMO) Bangalore factory chaps have taken the easy and backward looking route of import. As you can see I am not at all happy with their decision, but I can do nothing.
> 
> I will have to check the HMT price list for the NASS-09 list price, I don't remember offhand, you can email me backchannel.


I guess the sales guy was referring to the number of rejects as issue with movement  How good is the 82xx movement supposedly on the NASS?

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Phreaky said:


> How good is the 82xx movement supposedly on the NASS?


very good movement, I had my misgivings initially, but i have several HMTs with the 8205 now and all of them have proved good.


----------



## Phreaky (Sep 20, 2012)

hari317 said:


> very good movement, I had my misgivings initially, but i have several HMTs with the 8205 now and all of them have proved good.


Excellent! Liked the watch. Now, to confirm if it actually has the 8205 

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Phreaky said:


> Excellent! Liked the watch. Now, to confirm if it actually has the 8205


Oh yes, it(the NASL and NASS) does have the 8205, you can open and look if you wish to satisfy your curiosity, but there is no need really.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Phreaky said:


> Went to the HMT showroom in a different city (Coimbatore) today. Was looking to buy an ADSL 04 for a friend. Was informed that the ADSL series had some issues with movement and were not being available as earlier.


well I was at the HMT Mumbai showroom today morning and picked up a nice ADSL-04 in white. They had a box full of these watches available, so I could choose. Most of the pieces were with satin brushed case and fully polished bezel. But I picked out a fully polished case and rounded polished bezel variant. Your post prompted me to buy my example of the ADSL04 before all of them are gone for ever. thanks for that! haha.


----------



## Phreaky (Sep 20, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Your post prompted me to buy my example of the ADSL04 before all of them are gone for ever. thanks for that! haha.


Haha! Excellent! 

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vijuvarghese (Dec 17, 2012)

hari317 said:


> well I was at the HMT Mumbai showroom today morning and picked up a nice ADSL-04 in white. They had a box full of these watches available, so I could choose. Most of the pieces were with satin brushed case and fully polished bezel. But I picked out a fully polished case and rounded polished bezel variant. Your post prompted me to buy my example of the ADSL04 before all of them are gone for ever. thanks for that! haha.


Hari, 
is it possible to get a few photos of the new acquisition?

Regards, 
Viju

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

vijuvarghese said:


> Hari,
> is it possible to get a few photos of the new acquisition?


Sure, let me see when i am able to take my camera out.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

vijuvarghese said:


> Hari,
> is it possible to get a few photos of the new acquisition?
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Pictures or it never happened!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Illyria said:


> Pictures or it never happened!


Lol.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> Pictures or it never happened!


Ok, I bow to your wishes. Following is the best that I could manage with my cellphone camera. Taken 20 mins back, some time spent in trimming and watermarking the image. The domed glass crystal is something! I hope you can see some of the pattern on the dial.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Ok, I bow to your wishes. Following is the best that I could manage with my cellphone camera. Taken 20 mins back, some time spent in trimming and watermarking the image. The domed glass crystal is something! I hope you can see some of the pattern on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 934093


Beautiful Hari!


----------



## vijuvarghese (Dec 17, 2012)

Very elegant. Thank you Hari. Appreciate the effort you have taken and making it sooner. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

That is a nice watch, Hari.


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

Here are mine


----------



## Phreaky (Sep 20, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Ok, I bow to your wishes. Following is the best that I could manage with my cellphone camera. Taken 20 mins back, some time spent in trimming and watermarking the image. The domed glass crystal is something! I hope you can see some of the pattern on the dial.


The internal pattern on the dial is the same as mine. I have the flat / conical bezel though which I prefer 

Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## placa5150 (Jan 7, 2013)

Purchased my HMT Janata and received it this past weekend, I am amazed by the level of detail and build of this watch, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Love the autos Hari et. al. I just recently finished modding my Janata. New strap and case back clamp just arrived today. I swapped the original hands for a set of Pilot hands that I relumed. The second hand got a bit of red nail polish (a couple of blobs, but its not that noticeable most times). I had some problems with the winding gear train, but was able to reset it on the dial side of the movement.

























Regards

Joe


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The watch looks fabulous Joe.|>


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Hari!


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

What do you guys think of my new NASL02 on a mesh? I think it looks rather sport/elegeant or something...crisp. 
Torbjorn


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Ok, I bow to your wishes. Following is the best that I could manage with my cellphone camera. Taken 20 mins back, some time spent in trimming and watermarking the image. The domed glass crystal is something! I hope you can see some of the pattern on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 934093


Hey Hari!

I didn't know ADSL-4 would be discontinued. I picked up mine from WTC around the same time I bought the pilot from you. So it is about 7 months old.

I have changed the strap to a bund and the watch looks fabulous IMO.

Talking about the reliability of movement 6500; my experience is that the watch loses about 10-20 seconds everyday. Don't know if my bike has something to do with it. Bullets tend to vibrate at high speeds and due to which I feel I may be losing about 20 secs a day. Correct me on this, because I don't think ADSLs are shock resistant.:-s

I also like the ADSL-04 in black dial. Looks very nice.

Next on my wishlist is a Pinaki for sure. Did you know the Rolex President is identical to this?

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trueintrepid said:


> Hey Hari!
> 
> I didn't know ADSL-4 would be discontinued. I picked up mine from WTC around the same time I bought the pilot from you. So it is about 7 months old.
> 
> ...


Vinay, the 6500 is already discontinued. Thus the ADSLs will continue to be available only till the existing stocks are exhausted. It all depends on how well these watches sell.

Who knows HMT might redesign the ADSLs for the 8205 as they have already done for the Kanchan premium, Kedar premium, Misuni premium etc...

IMO, -10-20 secs per day is a good performance for an auto. All HMTs are shock resistant, they use the Citizen parashock mechanism.

Hari


----------



## Phreaky (Sep 20, 2012)

Trueintrepid said:


> I also like the ADSL-04 in black dial. Looks very nice.


You mean this? 









Hari, check the color of the number band on this ADSL 04 










Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Phreaky, nice! the ADSS series were perhaps supposed to be sold with a steel bracelet, but I have never seen them sold like that. I have the ADSL02(also invoiced as ADSL-02) with a silver dial marked ADSS-02.

Yep, the cream tension ring looks nice!


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

Torbjorn said:


> What do you guys think of my new NASL02 on a mesh? I think it looks rather sport/elegeant or something...crisp.
> Torbjorn


The NASL02 is growing on me, especially now that I've seen how good it looks on mesh!


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Would it be possible for some of the more knowledgeable members to post some pictures of classic Hmt watches in their correct cases please? I enjoy buying older models from ebay but so many have been messed with I am never sure if they are correct spec or not.
thanks.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> Would it be possible for some of the more knowledgeable members to post some pictures of classic Hmt watches in their correct cases please? I enjoy buying older models from ebay but so many have been messed with I am never sure if they are correct spec or not.
> thanks.


Demag, which models did you have in mind?, let me see if i have the pics.


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

Phreaky said:


> You mean this?
> 
> This watch is indeed beautiful. I have the same thing in white dial, Phreaky.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

CMcG said:


> The NASL02 is growing on me, especially now that I've seen how good it looks on mesh!


Yes it sure does  I've been wearing like this for a couple of weeks now and see no reason to change!
Here we go again...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

demag said:


> Would it be possible for some of the more knowledgeable members to post some pictures of classic Hmt watches in their correct cases please? I enjoy buying older models from ebay but so many have been messed with I am never sure if they are correct spec or not.
> thanks.


These are a few pictures that I posted in the FS thread.....Will try to upload more later.























Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Fateh, Interestingly the Pragathi (Progress) appears to have an 8205 movement. Can you pls tell what is written at the bottom of the dial?


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

Guys, I have been really lucky today. Called Kamdar & Kamdar this morning and to my surprise, they had one Pinaki in stock. I immediately requested the lady to hold the watch for me and that I'd collect it in the evening. And what luck, I got my Pinaki for a very reasonable price. I am in love with this watch. Looks extremely classy and more so, like the Rolex president sans diamonds and gold!

Hari, thanks a lot for the size comparative picture with Pilot. Without that, I wouldn't have been able to make the decision!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trueintrepid said:


> Guys, I have been really lucky today. Called Kamdar & Kamdar this morning and to my surprise, they had one Pinaki in stock. I immediately requested the lady to hold the watch for me and that I'd collect it in the evening. And what luck, I got my Pinaki for a very reasonable price. I am in love with this watch. Looks extremely classy and more so, like the Rolex president sans diamonds and gold!
> 
> Hari, thanks a lot for the size comparative picture with Pilot. Without that, I wouldn't have been able to make the decision!


Congratulations! really. Actually they are the first place to check for HMTs in Mumbai after the HMT showroom. Many of my watches I have bought from the good folks at Kamdar, my first HMT, a Pilot was bought there. Did you enquire about the Excel with them?


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for those pics Fateh. Off the top of my head I'm thinking of Jawan, Jayanth, Manas, Surya, Suraj, Karthik and also the Military. There are lots of ebay adds all selling "genuine" models and yet all different. I quite like the Military with the pointed hour markers. They are very narrow lume triangles, but is that a genuine model or just a repaint? I think we are all familiar with Janata, Sona, Chirag and Pilot. But even they are now coming into the hands of the repainters. I don't mind that so much. Some look very well done and attractive and I have bought some because they do look rather nice. But I would also like to know that I have the genuine article as well.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Dave.... A few days back I had posted a picture of the original model of the Jawan which was actually issued to the army. Let me find those pictures again for you.

Ok..found them....notice the different hands.









Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

Hari,

I did enquire about the Excel, which most definitely will be my next procurement! They asked me to wait a few days. Hopefully, I'll get lucky again. 

I am so besotted with the Pinaki, I haven't taken it off since the time I wore it last evening. The code behind the watch is different from yours. It is probably the next lot, as it has 98 at the end. So far the watch has been very accurate, but I guess, it's too early to say!

I hope to get Jawan as well. By the way, the colourful set of Pilots have made their way into Kamdar.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trueintrepid said:


> watch has been very accurate, but I guess, it's too early to say!
> 
> I hope to get Jawan as well. By the way, the colourful set of Pilots have made their way into Kamdar.


Did they have the new Jawan in stock? How did you like the colorful pilots, upfront?


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

No Jawans yet. I prefer the Pilots in black. They seemed very kiddish! But that's just my opinion.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trueintrepid said:


> No Jawans yet. I prefer the Pilots in black. They seemed very kiddish! But that's just my opinion.


 of course!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hari...Get the gems out ! The Cadbury ones. 


Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Allow me to show my new vinatge Jawan that I bought from Fateh. Very nice condtition and good accuracy from what I can tell so far!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Torbjorn said:


> Allow me to show my new vinatge Jawan that I bought from Fateh. Very nice condtition and good accuracy from what I can tell so far!
> View attachment 953245


I need to put my Jawan on a NATO too.

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

I have my Pilot on NATO, which I got from Thailand. Coming back to Pinaki, it seems like I am losing about 30-35 secs everyday. Doesn't seem like it's normal to me, but I think, I can live with it. Experts, please throw some light on accuracy of 6500. What is acceptable and what isn't. This will clear a lot of my doubts.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

30-35 seconds is ok.....I wouldn't fiddle with it.


Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trueintrepid said:


> I have my Pilot on NATO, which I got from Thailand. Coming back to Pinaki, it seems like I am losing about 30-35 secs everyday. Doesn't seem like it's normal to me, but I think, I can live with it. Experts, please throw some light on accuracy of 6500. What is acceptable and what isn't. This will clear a lot of my doubts.


The 8205 pamphlet says +35/-15 seconds per day. the older pamphlet is silent on the daily rate, but i seem to remember -20 to +30 seconds per day. anyway HMT Mumbai SR should be able to adjust your watch to +/-10seconds in three positions, just take it to them.


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> 30-35 seconds is ok.....I wouldn't fiddle with it.
> 
> Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper





hari317 said:


> The 8205 pamphlet says +35/-15 seconds per day. the older pamphlet is silent on the daily rate, but i seem to remember -20 to +30 seconds per day. anyway HMT Mumbai SR should be able to adjust your watch to +/-10seconds in three positions, just take it to them.


Thanks guys for your response. Will see a HMT SR soon.

@Fateh
The vintage jawan looks awesome. Wonder how you got them?


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

An update. I got lucky again and this time with the Jawan. Yes, I finally bought a new-age Jawan. Seems like it was made in Ranibagh and has a press type back. 

Hari, hurry! Before it's too late to Kamdar. 

But I'll be honest with you guys. Somewhere in my heart I still long for the HMT made for the airforce that was probably inspired by CWC or MKII! 

Checking on Pinaki after it was set. Will update soon.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trueintrepid said:


> Hari, hurry! Before it's too late to Kamdar.


But I already have the re-issue Jawan. did you miss the last photo in this post?


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

I got my Pinaki set a couple of days ago and I should give full credit to the Kamdar technician. He has done an awesome job. My watch is just slow by 12-15 seconds, as compared to 35-40 before this. I am quite satisfied with the result.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Namaste, Vanakom, Sat Sri Akal, hi Hari, hi all folks,

I'm an India french lover and for sure Hmt india watches lover, This is my first post and it's here to congratulate all and particularly Hari's for all the informations you share.

Here two pictures of my small collection of hmt. Many of them are from ebay and probably most of them non original ones. I hope with this forum I'll can buy some true original vintage hmt.
















All was said about most of my watches but there is one that I think unusual. It's the Quartz Track below.
Can somebody tell me more about pictures and and signification of the back ?

















Thanks aur danyieval


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bonjour Orano, you have an amazing collection. The track collection IIRC is something like a sports watch. 2080 is the quartz movement, UGSL-67 the model number of the watch and 5-12-005 the factory code AFAIK. Hope this helps. 

Best
Hari


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you for answer Hari,

Very clear explanations. Is the 5-??-??? for Ranibagh Factory ? 
As I have never seen the badmington/tennis/soccer logo, do you know if other models have the same ?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Thank you for answer Hari,
> 
> Very clear explanations. Is the 5-??-??? for Ranibagh Factory ?
> As I have never seen the badmington/tennis/soccer logo, do you know if other models have the same ?


I will check the track models at HMT showroom and let you know regarding the sports logo at the back. Yes, 5 indicates the Ranibagh factory. Glad to help. Regards, Hari


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

OK Hari. Thanks for help.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

After 12 days in transit and 23 in customs, my new HMT Janata finally arrived home:


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats,

The most elegant of all hmt IMHO. Silver second hand or is it the photo ?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks!
All hands are silver on this one.
I have a black leather strap to go with it and will wear this watch on a wedding on the 2nd of March ;-)


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

cuica said:


> Thanks!
> All hands are silver on this one.
> I have a black leather strap to go with it and will wear this watch on a wedding on the 2nd of March ;-)


But, was it delivered with this strap ? I suppose not. It was with the the black leather one, isn't it ? 
I've seen Janata with many different straps : leather, NATO (surprisingly not so bad despite I generaly don't like NATOs), silicon. Is it a NATO ? On my computer I can't define if it is goldy or silver.


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

demag said:


> Every now and again I look for a few grails because you never know what you might find.
> I just found this!
> 
> View attachment 921657
> ...


I have this watch inbound and considering some strap options..anyone know the lug/strap width?


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes it needs a nice strap. The stock item is very basic. Not sure of the lug size right now. Some Hmt's are 16-18mm.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

hosemg12 said:


> I have this watch inbound and considering some strap options..anyone know the lug/strap width?


18mm. HTH.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> OK Hari. Thanks for help.


Ok, I checked out the Track models at the Mumbai HMT showroom. All of them have the badminton, tennis, football logo on the case back. HTH. Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Today's news from HMT is that 6 new Automatics with the 8205 are slated for release. Rajat Supremo, Kanchan "Supremo" and the third one is IIRC Kajal or Dilip Supremo.


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

hari317 said:


> 18mm. HTH.


Thanks Hari, now the search is on..


----------



## vijuvarghese (Dec 17, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Today's news from HMT is that 6 new Automatics with the 8205 are slated for release. Rajat Supremo, Kanchan "Supremo" and the third one is IIRC Kajal or Dilip Supremo.


Hari, any clues about how these look?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

vijuvarghese said:


> Hari, any clues about how these look?


Not yet, But I will share pictures when I get the chance to see them.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Ok, I checked out the Track models at the Mumbai HMT showroom. All of them have the badminton, tennis, football logo on the case back. HTH. Hari


Thank you very much. Then, it's a Track model originality. 
For my own, I'm surpised that there is not Cricket symbol !!! During my travels in India I have had the impression that Cricket was the sport number 1 in India. Not true ?
In your opinion why not cricket reference ? Are these models more for export than for local market ?
(and sorry if my english is a little bit wobbly, french people are usualy uneasy with foreign langages


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Thank you very much. Then, it's a Track model originality.
> For my own, I'm surpised that there is not Cricket symbol !!! During my travels in India I have had the impression that Cricket was the sport number 1 in India. Not true ?
> In your opinion why not cricket reference ? Are these models more for export than for local market ?
> (and sorry if my english is a little bit wobbly, french people are usualy uneasy with foreign langages


Cricket is most popular here, but HMT operates in funny ways, I have no idea why they did not show a cricket bat or a hockey stick for that matter...

I think these models are for local market, at the moment they have no export only models AFAIK.

I think your English is very good, better than me atleast, since I am also not a native English speaker. 

Best
Hari


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> ... but HMT operates in funny ways...


I've read all the 60 pages of this (very interesting) thread and that was exactly what I was saying to me in many times 
And they are not very sensitive to interest about the work they do. 1 month ago I wrote to them to try to obtain informations about society (history, catalogs or anything else). No answer at this day. Anyway, I'll continue my quest !



hari317 said:


> I think your English is very good, better than me atleast, since I am also not a native English speaker.


Better than your, I'm not sure at all but the important is that we can discuss.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> I've read all the 60 pages of this (very interesting) thread and that was exactly what I was saying to me in many times
> And they are not very sensitive to interest about the work they do. 1 month ago I wrote to them to try to obtain informations about society (history, catalogs or anything else). No answer at this day. Anyway, I'll continue my quest !


It is a very large organisation, so large and loosely knit that most of the times the left hand does not know what the right hand is doing...

anyway they have this new website HMT Watches | HMT Watches which speaks a little about their history, manufacturing units and important milestones.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> It is a very large organisation, so large and loosely knit that most of the times the left hand does not know what the right hand is doing...
> 
> anyway they have this new website HMT Watches | HMT Watches which speaks a little about their history, manufacturing units and important milestones.


Yes, yes I visited it. But it's a basic story. Basic but interesting.
I've found the book "Twenty five years with HMT" written by S.M. Patil at Bhavan's books and I've ordered it. May be will I find more information.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

orano said:


> But, was it delivered with this strap ? I suppose not. It was with the the black leather one, isn't it ?
> I've seen Janata with many different straps : leather, NATO (surprisingly not so bad despite I generaly don't like NATOs), silicon. Is it a NATO ? On my computer I can't define if it is goldy or silver.


No, the watch came with a smelly leather (?) strap but I had this desert NATO and a black leather.
And then last night as I was wearing the Janata, everyone was telling me that the watch was to small for my wrist


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

cuica said:


> No, the watch came with a smelly leather (?) strap but I had this desert NATO and a black leather.
> And then last night as I was wearing the Janata, everyone was telling me that the watch was to small for my wrist


Life is unfair : Janata is too small for your wrist and I'm said that my wrist is too small for many watches :roll: ;-)


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

demag said:


> I don't know if this is a long shot or not. Does anyone have a copy of an 020 service manual available? Or maybe a Citizen 0201 manual? I picked up an old Hmt Karthik from the bay. It's a nice watch but doesn't run well at all. I was looking at it through the loupe tonight and managed to remove some lumps of what I think are dried grease. With a few drops of oil it's a bit better but still stops occasionally. It's probably never been serviced and I've never seen another one anywhere so I don't have a clue how old it is. It would be nice to get it going again.


Hi Demag,

I'm just arriving on wus and I've seen your question.
I've not found Service Manual but the attached document. Hope that will be useful.

Regards

If you have found the SM, i'm interested.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks orano that's the first manual I've seen.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

demag said:


> Thanks orano that's the first manual I've seen.


It's my pleasure.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

What the largest watch HMT makes? The HMT Janata I have looks to be about 35mm in diameter :think:


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> What the largest watch HMT makes? The HMT Janata I have looks to be about 35mm in diameter :think:


NASS06 at 50mm.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-hmt-nass-06-a-640549.html


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

hari317 said:


> NASS06 at 50mm.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-hmt-nass-06-a-640549.html


Always liked that one Hari. Nice, solid HMT.

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## LookAtBigern82 (Dec 26, 2012)

Here are my two. Not really impressed with the lume job on the Pilot but still really like the look.

View attachment 971406
View attachment 971407


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't know if I have written about this before, but there's a small shop just opposite HMT showroom in Unity building that has good stock of rare HMTs available. The shop owner's name is Satyanarayana. Will post his number when I get it.


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

I wound up my Janata quite a bit on Tuesday (maybe a little more than I should have) and it ran continuously for over 36 hours! That is impressive for any manual watch, let alone a $35 one. It is probably my favorite watch out of my whole collection.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Slow*Jim said:


> I wound up my Janata quite a bit on Tuesday (maybe a little more than I should have) and it ran continuously for over 36 hours! That is impressive for any manual watch, let alone a $35 one. It is probably my favorite watch out of my whole collection.


Jim, 36 + hours is pretty much the norm. The 020 was an excellent movement that HMT decided to acquire from Citizen.

ETA: it is safe to wind a HMT fully till you can wind the crown no more. just be gentle, that's all. I have not seen a broken main spring as a result of overwinding yet.


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

View attachment 972712
Got my first HMT, Janata Hindi, today from Fateh..first impression is that the watch is small, but a beauty..I put it on after having worn a 44mm Steinhart for the day and it took a little while to adjust to the size, but now I think I like it..the black leather band isn't that bad, especially at the price point but I think I'll get another strap just the same..it ticks louder than any of my other watches but for me it's part of the charm, I actually get disappointed when I can't hear my watch talk to me, wierd I guess but there it is..


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

Hari, I have sent you an email on this.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

hosemg12 said:


> View attachment 972712
> Got my first HMT, Janata Hindi, today from Fateh..first impression is that the watch is small, but a beauty..I put it on after having worn a 44mm Steinhart for the day and it took a little while to adjust to the size, but now I think I like it..the black leather band isn't that bad, especially at the price point but I think I'll get another strap just the same..it ticks louder than any of my other watches but for me it's part of the charm, I actually get disappointed when I can't hear my watch talk to me, wierd I guess but there it is..


Wear it in good health.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

36 hours. That is excellent. Maybe I need to be a bit more forceful. Although I never really timed any of mine so they may be doing that anyway.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT brought in my order for the re-issued Jawan. The surprise was the factory fitted red seconds hand.

View attachment 973606


Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

You are lucky, Hari! I got mine with a steel one. Do the new Jawans have them in red now? Another thing with the reissue is that HMT written on the dial isn't metal embossed, like the Pilots.o|


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

hari317 said:


> HMT brought in my order for the re-issued Jawan. The surprise was the factory fitted red seconds hand.
> 
> View attachment 973606
> 
> ...


Hari.....to the best of my knowledge, red hand option was always there....but that's just what I know...... I could be just cheating you know! Lol.

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trueintrepid said:


> Do the new Jawans have them in red now? Another thing with the reissue is that HMT written on the dial isn't metal embossed, like the Pilots.o|


Yes, the lot that arrived yesterday, all have the red seconds hand. The HMT logo is not applied but printed, I think deliberately, in the spirit of the original Jawan.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Hari.....to the best of my knowledge, red hand option was always there....but that's just what I know......


The supplies from HMT have always been random. e.g. Pilots or Janatas with factory fitted red seconds hand etc... One could always get them swapped at the showroom provided they have the correct red hands, I did that once with a few of my watches

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228.html#post2867574


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow they do look rather attractive. The red sweep hand just lifts everything.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Wearing an old favourite HMT Kohinoor.....and its an old pic.

View attachment 974393


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

hari317 said:


> The HMT Roman Alarm watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this watch still available (brand new)? Is it 35mm?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> Is this watch still available (brand new)? Is it 35mm?


A few of the Roman alarms were still available NOS with HMT, the last time I checked. I don't remember the size off hand.

BTW these are quartz alarm watches with the Miyota 6L76 movement, not mechanical.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you for the information, Hari. 

BTW, nice logo.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> Thank you for the information, Hari.
> 
> BTW, nice logo.


Thanks, the logo addition is inspired by your example


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

hari317 said:


> BTW these are quartz alarm watches with the Miyota 6L76 movement, not mechanical.


Oh these are quartz! I thought they were mechanical, like the Roman with transparent backs. The HMT shop in pune had no idea about this or Kaushal 

BTW I managed to get a beautiful Janata with full Devnagari (which I call Marathi  ) numerals, and it looks terrific! You might want to get it too, Hari. If anyone wants, I can upload the picture. It is simply beautiful. I found the regular Janatas to be too plain, but this full devnagari numerals one is a beauty.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

animeher said:


> Oh these are quartz! I thought they were mechanical, like the Roman with transparent backs. The HMT shop in Pune had no idea about this or Kaushal
> 
> BTW I managed to get a beautiful Janata with full Devnagari (which I call Marathi  ) numerals, and it looks terrific! You might want to get it too, Hari. If anyone wants, I can upload the picture. It is simply beautiful. I found the regular Janatas to be too plain, but this full devnagari numerals one is a beauty.


Quite understandable. the Tilak road staff a few years back were totally uninterested in selling anything, haha, but I forced them to sell me a yellow Chinar. BTW does the Diamond watch Company keep any HMTs anymore?

Actually stocks to Pune go from the Mumbai head office. Pls feel free to post your pic of the Hindi Janata. Yes, I have a "All Hindi" Janata , I seem to have neglected to show it here:




























Hari


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

hari317 said:


> Yes, I have a "All Hindi" Janata , I seem to have neglected to show it here:
> 
> Hari


The Janata you showed is now available at quite a few stores, though I am sure it is only till stocks last! Actually I am talking about a full numerals one. Here are few clicks. The white is same as that in Janata, but the numerals are beautiful to look at. I can't stop smiling and sneaking a glance at this watch whenever I am wearing it!

View attachment 975196


View attachment 975195


I am sure this is answered elsewhere, but what does the back numbers 503005 signify?


----------



## puchelaar (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd really like to get my hands on the model that animeher shows in the post above this one; i.e. the 'full Hindi numerals' INCLUDING the red hand. Hari; could you or anyone else get that one for me? I've already done business with you, Hari, once before, and wouldn't mind dealing with you again, but I don't know if it's available for you. If not, any other India based member perhaps?

Please PM me if you can get one for me (a 'full Hindi numerals' (w/o the horizontal lines) INCLUDING the red hand).


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

View attachment 975460


Does anyone know the size of this watch? It is really inexpensive (950 Rupees).


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

These watches are really nice, too. 
View attachment 975471


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

There you are buddy.. Satyanarayana's card.. But be careful dealing with that old hawk..
he got the better of me twice.. Once he sold me a used hmt avinash saying its brand new also sold me a pocket watch for 1200 bucks when there was a discount on it at the opposite door (800 bucks).. LOL.. Am always gullible and do panic buying..
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Trueintrepid said:


> I don't know if I have written about this before, but there's a small shop just opposite HMT showroom in Unity building that has good stock of rare HMTs available. The shop owner's name is Satyanarayana. Will post his number when I get it.





tejasweemn said:


> There you are buddy.. Satyanarayana's card.. But be careful dealing with that old hawk..
> he got the better of me twice.. Once he sold me a used hmt avinash saying its brand new also sold me a pocket watch for 1200 bucks when there was a discount on it at the opposite door (800 bucks).. LOL.. Am always gullible and do panic buying..
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry forgot tagging you trueintrepid.. There you go..

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

puchelaar said:


> I'd really like to get my hands on the model that animeher shows in the post above this one; i.e. the 'full Hindi numerals' INCLUDING the red hand. Hari; could you or anyone else get that one for me? I've already done business with you, Hari, once before, and wouldn't mind dealing with you again, but I don't know if it's available for you. If not, any other India based member perhaps?
> 
> Please PM me if you can get one for me (a 'full Hindi numerals' (w/o the horizontal lines) INCLUDING the red hand).


I don't have this variant. I was stupid enough to reject this watch when they asked me over the phone to find out if I wanted any, an all Hindi watch with even the Para shock written in Hindi sounded crazy at that time. lol. perhaps you can ask Animeher?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

animeher said:


> The Janata you showed is now available at quite a few stores, though I am sure it is only till stocks last! Actually I am talking about a full numerals one. Here are few clicks. The white is same as that in Janata, but the numerals are beautiful to look at. I can't stop smiling and sneaking a glance at this watch whenever I am wearing it!
> 
> I am sure this is answered elsewhere, but what does the back numbers 503005 signify?


It is quite beautiful. If you can buy me two of these, can you pls contact me via the email link in my signature? thanks!

the first 5 signifies the factory, WF-5 at Ranibagh. The rest are case type code and sub vendor code.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I will admit that I have not read much of this thread, and on that note, I would like to know if HMT makes a model that is 40mm or so. I apologize if this has already been answered.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Oilers Fan said:


> I will admit that I have not read much of this thread, and on that note, I would like to know if HMT makes a model that is 40mm or so. I apologize if this has already been answered.


Not a hand winder but the automatics NASL01/02/03 and NASS-06/09 etc have case sizes >40mm. HTH.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunday Morning HMT 

View attachment 975705


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Sunday Morning HMT


 the Vivek is an anomaly with 16mm strap width. Do you have all the dial colors?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> Does anyone know the size of this watch? It is really inexpensive (950 Rupees).


is that a quartz Euan model? BTW, most of the HMT watches are really inexpensive if bought across the counter from HMT in India. 

Euan is the Tamil word "Yuvan", means "the youth", these are fairly large watches...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

hari317 said:


> the Vivek is an anomaly with 16mm strap width. Do you have all the dial colors?


I wish I knew, Hari. I meant about all the colours.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> I wish I knew, Hari. I meant about all the colours.


Of course you knew about the strap sir, after all the watch is in your hand  this info was for other readers.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

View attachment 975787


Of course, I noticed the change in your signiture logo. I consider this a dangerous escalation.

Expect retaliation....


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

tejasweemn said:


> Sorry forgot tagging you trueintrepid.. There you go..


Hey Buddy,

Thank you for putting this up|>. Coincidently, I got his number just yesterday. My dad bought a Pinaki from him after seeing mine. He sold it to my dad at the right price, although put up a resistance before that! An old fox, but you can have your way if you persist.

V


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> View attachment 975787
> 
> 
> Of course, I noticed the change in your signiture logo. I consider this a dangerous escalation.
> ...


LOL


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

tejasweemn said:


> There you are buddy.. Satyanarayana's card.. But be careful dealing with that old hawk..
> he got the better of me twice.. Once he sold me a used hmt avinash saying its brand new also sold me a pocket watch for 1200 bucks when there was a discount on it at the opposite door (800 bucks).. LOL.. Am always gullible and do panic buying..
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


Satyanarayana ji sold me this rare beauty in March 2010.










More information about this watch can be found here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-pilot-white-dial-371146.html

Akshay's story of how he found his watch:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/why-i-love-hmt-watches-362261-2.html#post3033769

Satyanarayana ji actually arranged to have the watches delivered to my temporary address at Bangalore. It was a rare watch and I was happy to pay top dollar. I would buy from him again.

The folks at the HMT showroom opp. to his shop were the most disinterested lot I had run across. YMMV.

Hari


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

Hari,

I have heard Mr. S is very resourceful. He will dig and find you the HMT you want even if that means a time frame of 7 months. I just spoke to someone who was surprised one day by his call with the news of his merchandise being found! Such is the man and his commitment. Truly deserves a top dollar in this case.

V


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trueintrepid said:


> Hari,
> 
> I have heard Mr. S is very resourceful. He will dig and find you the HMT you want even if that means a time frame of 7 months. I just spoke to someone who was surprised one day by his call with the news of his merchandise being found! Such is the man and his commitment. Truly deserves a top dollar in this case.
> 
> V


FWIW, I am still looking for a steel cased WD Pilot, so in case you find one through the legendary Mr. S, pls keep me in mind. I will pay top dollar. haha.

Best
Hari


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

hari317 said:


> FWIW, I am still looking for a steel cased WD Pilot, so in case you find one through the legendary Mr. S, pls keep me in mind. I will pay top dollar. haha.
> 
> Best
> Hari


Hi Hari,

What is a steel cased WD Pilot? I never heard of it..

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

tejasweemn said:


> What is a steel cased WD Pilot?


Pic not mine.
View attachment 975992


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Pic not mine.
> View attachment 975992


Now I get it.. Dint get what WD was before.. White dialed.. thanks Hari

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I have this awful feeling Wifey has washed my Sona!:-| I put a clean work jacket on that had been in the washing machine and it was in the inside pocket! I put a few turns on the winder and gave it a shake. It ran but stopped after a few minutes. Externally it looks ok but when I took the back off I could see a few light stains although it is perfectly dry with no rust. I gave it a shake and it appeared to be running very slowly and the balance wheel was only moving a quarter of a turn. Since then I have oiled the four jewels I can see and given it another shake to get it going again. It ran slow again but then after 15-20 seconds started to pick up. It is now on the computer desk dial down with the back removed and looks quite lively. Hopefully I've saved it. Ok I know Hmt's don't cost a great deal of money but I don't really want to lose one to drowning!


----------



## puchelaar (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe try to put it in rice for a while to dry it out?


Sent through Tapatalk


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

demag said:


> I have this awful feeling Wifey has washed my Sona!:-| I put a clean work jacket on that had been in the washing machine and it was in the inside pocket! I put a few turns on the winder and gave it a shake. It ran but stopped after a few minutes. Externally it looks ok but when I took the back off I could see a few light stains although it is perfectly dry with no rust. I gave it a shake and it appeared to be running very slowly and the balance wheel was only moving a quarter of a turn. Since then I have oiled the four jewels I can see and given it another shake to get it going again. It ran slow again but then after 15-20 seconds started to pick up. It is now on the computer desk dial down with the back removed and looks quite lively. Hopefully I've saved it. Ok I know Hmt's don't cost a great deal of money but I don't really want to lose one to drowning!


_OUCH_! That's a painful place to be. Hoping all will be well with the Sona!



puchelaar said:


> Maybe try to put it in rice for a while to dry it out?
> 
> Sent through Tapatalk


Is this groundhog day or something? I had this conversation with a few Flickr friends last night!


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

Just wanted to let you guys know that I had _very_ good luck with seller "collection.watches" on theBay with my screw back Janata (seller photo below) Excellent quality, as described. Decent band that doesn't need to be replaced immediately, unlike the "cardboard" that others supply.










Fast delivery: paid 1/29, shipped 2/1, delivered 2/14! There's no reason to tolerate slower shipping from India. I can't recall if he also has Pilots. Unfortunately, he doesn't seem to have _anything_ else for sale at the moment.

A previous seller, "saree master," took forever to ship me a non-running watch (once) and got my order wrong (second time.)


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

dcdude that's nice. I like the red sweep hand.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

And here's MY HMT....

View attachment 976666


View attachment 976667


View attachment 976668


thanks to Hari for making the transaction


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

hari317 said:


> FWIW, I am still looking for a steel cased WD Pilot, so in case you find one through the legendary Mr. S, pls keep me in mind. I will pay top dollar. haha.


Sure thing, buddy! I also have a list to give him.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> And here's MY HMT....
> 
> thanks to Hari for making the transaction


Thanks!I am glad the watch made it safe. 

Regards,
Hari


----------



## MinimalMagic (Jan 2, 2013)

*Sv: My HMT watches*

A quick question: does any of the hmt watches have a clear caseback?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Sv: My HMT watches*



MinimalMagic said:


> A quick question: does any of the hmt watches have a clear caseback?


Only three watches have it:

Roman ADD: discontinued.

























Pocket TBC: Current production. pocket watch, decorated movt.
Pocket OC TBC: Current production. pocket watch, decorated movt.


























Cheers!
Hari


----------



## pramodforu (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Sv: My HMT watches*

My HMT Jawan & Chethan

View attachment 976967
View attachment 976968
View attachment 976969

View attachment 976970


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Sv: My HMT watches*



pramodforu said:


> My HMT Jawan & Chethan


Thanks for sharing. any idea why the Jawan printing is smudged a bit?

Best
Hari


----------



## pramodforu (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Sv: My HMT watches*

Dear Hari,

Its not smudged .my son got something sticky on the glass .i forgot to remove it properly.sorry for that.

Pramod


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Sv: My HMT watches*



pramodforu said:


> Dear Hari,
> 
> Its not smudged .my son got something sticky on the glass .i forgot to remove it properly.sorry for that.
> 
> Pramod


Was just curious. Thanks for reverting back. wear these nice pieces in good health.

Regards,
Hari


----------



## ragh (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Sv: My HMT watches*

*HMT Akshaya
*

View attachment 979469
View attachment 979468


ADD with the 8205 movement. Hard to decipher the number on the back-case, however I guess it might be a 1992 make when 8205's were just started. I haven't seen this documented or referred to anywhere.

*HMT Bharat* and *Gautam*

View attachment 979467
View attachment 979466


These have already been documented in one of the threads. Gautam is a really beautiful watch when seen in real.

*HMT PACE (Quartz)* and *all-Kannada Ladies (Quartz)*

View attachment 979465


View attachment 979463
View attachment 979462

HMT Pace brings back fond memories, it was my first watch in 1992 (I lost it down the line). Pace was aimed at youth in 12 - 18 age group and came in trendy designs (of 90's). They were hugely successful in the early 90's. Bought the one shown here recently. They are really difficult to come across nowadays. 
The all-Kannada was released a couple of years back on the occasion of _Karnataka Rajyotsava_. The dial features a Karnataka flag and a quote of a famous Kannada poet. The letters HMT are also in Kannada. I bought this for my wife. It is available for gents too.

*HMT Trisul*

View attachment 979461


An old HMT Trisul - issued to NGEF employees on the occasion of its silver jubilee - 1988.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Sv: My HMT watches*

Thank you for sharing. Nice additions to this thread really. The Akshaya is very interesting, so it has a bilingual as well as quickset day? Any idea what the *Kh* might indicate?


----------



## ragh (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, Hindi/English as well as quickset day. Even I do not know about "Kh". Any of your watches have it?


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

That Gautam is pretty. Is that how they are supposed to look, instead of all the various ones on eBay?

Sent from my house to your house using whatsisname.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

No idea about the kh. Automatics have always been made only at WFB. maybe they had an assembly centre someplace else during that time?


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Here's my Janata with _big_ thanks to fatehbajwa! Initially, I was worried about it being a bit "too small", but thanks to the assurance from folks like demag that they wear larger than their size I had to get one and the red second hand was a must! I love it!
View attachment 979717


View attachment 979727


View attachment 979728


Randy


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ah, the Chinar Janata, lovely.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

hari317 said:


> Ah, the Chinar Janata, lovely.


Thanks, it really is a lovely watch, I'm quite proud of it.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes nice watch Randy.

Sent from my house to your house using whatsisname.


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Sv: My HMT watches*



ragh said:


> HMT Pace brings back fond memories, it was my first watch in 1992 (I lost it down the line). Pace was aimed at youth in 12 - 18 age group and came in trendy designs (of 90's). They were hugely successful in the early 90's. Bought the one shown here recently. They are really difficult to come across nowadays.
> The all-Kannada was released a couple of years back on the occasion of _Karnataka Rajyotsava_. The dial features a Karnataka flag and a quote of a famous Kannada poet. The letters HMT are also in Kannada. I bought this for my wife. It is available for gents too.


Sir,

Your Akshaya is awesome! I have seen it for the 1st time. Good collection. Thank you for all the trivia.

Sirigannadam Galgeh. I hope I got that right!

V


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

theinterchange said:


> Here's my Janata with _big_ thanks to fatehbajwa! Initially, I was worried about it being a bit "too small", but thanks to the assurance from folks like demag that they wear larger than their size I had to get one and the red second hand was a must! I love it!
> View attachment 979717
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like it......wear it in good health .....and thanks for the support in the now dead thread. I really really appreciate it.

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## pramodforu (Nov 18, 2012)

Today I got this ROMAN

View attachment 980652
View attachment 980649
View attachment 980648

Pramod


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice! and good to hear that the Roman continues to be available.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

View attachment 980955




Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

demag said:


> Yes nice watch Randy.
> 
> Sent from my house to your house using whatsisname.


Thanks, demag!



fatehbajwa said:


> Glad you like it......wear it in good health .....and thanks for the support in the now dead thread. I really really appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


You're quite welcome, sir!

Randy


----------



## ragh (Feb 27, 2012)

demag said:


> That Gautam is pretty. Is that how they are supposed to look, instead of all the various ones on eBay?
> 
> Sent from my house to your house using whatsisname.


There are a couple of variants too, personally I think they seem a tad dull compared to this one.


----------



## ragh (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Sv: My HMT watches*



Trueintrepid said:


> Sir,
> 
> Your Akshaya is awesome! I have seen it for the 1st time. Good collection. Thank you for all the trivia.
> 
> ...


Yes you got that right  it is "Sirigannadam Gelge" (the unofficial motto of Karnataka). 
Around the same time Pace was launched, HMT launched watches for children (for the first time in India) called Zap! It had a catchy TV advertisement too and I am told that it was filmed with the children of HMT employees. It also launched HMT Astra (ana-digi) targetted at 18-22 age group. Sadly, they are impossible to come across these days.


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

pramodforu said:


> Today I got this ROMAN
> Pramod


Good looking watch! I tried searching for Roman, but sadly it is not available in Pune.


----------



## ragh (Feb 27, 2012)

hari317 said:


> No idea about the kh. Automatics have always been made only at WFB. maybe they had an assembly centre someplace else during that time?


Hmm..yes, you are right about ADD's from WFB. The closest relation I can think of is that the Tumkur watch factory is just on the outskirts of Tumkur very close to a village called Kyatasandra/Khyatsandra. However the address of WFT has always said Tumkur. Just a wild (and probably wrong) guess, anyway.


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

animeher said:


> Good looking watch! I tried searching for Roman, but sadly it is not available in Pune.


Hari has a few in his kitty!;-)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trueintrepid said:


> Hari has a few in his kitty!;-)


You seem to know more about my kitty than me


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Are the Roman watches really rare? Is it difficult to find a brand new one?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> Are the Roman watches really rare? Is it difficult to find a brand new one?


Not really. They are still listed in the latest HMT price list which means that HMT still has some in stock unsold. But they are no longer being produced. The problem is to find out which shop or outlet has them available new and then buy.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

My search begins...


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

hari317 said:


> You seem to know more about my kitty than me


Haha... From what I know, I think you have the trove stacked somewhere. I can safely say that I hope!:-x


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

tejasweemn said:


> There you are buddy.. Satyanarayana's card.. But be careful dealing with that old hawk..
> he got the better of me twice.. Once he sold me a used hmt avinash saying its brand new also sold me a pocket watch for 1200 bucks when there was a discount on it at the opposite door (800 bucks).. LOL.. Am always gullible and do panic buying..
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2





animeher said:


> Good looking watch! I tried searching for Roman, but sadly it is not available in Pune.


Hi Animeher,

In november when I went to this store he had 4 romans with him on gold coloured bracelets.. Try calling him.. He ships I guess.. I always dealt with him when I was in bangalore..

Also I got my roman from chennai nungambakkam hmt outlet.. There was a couple of watches still left there.. You can call them up for availability.. If you got acquaintances in either places picking roman up is as easy as a song..

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Stay tuned for a small surprise later today.

Sent from my house to your house using whatsisname.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> Stay tuned for a small surprise later today.


ok. waiting.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok here we go.

Please read all of this especially the bottom lines! Thankyou.

As many of you know, I have been collecting Hmt watches for a while now. I have been lucky enough to get some rather nice examples. A watch brand that was unknown to me a few years ago. Most of the ones I've bought have had plenty of wrist time and the iffy ones that didn't run too well I've put a little bit of effort into them to try and improve them. However!! One example that I bought I just cannot bond with. I've maybe worn it three or four times maximum. As far as I know there's nothing wrong with it and it runs just fine. Which one is it? The gold plated Kanchan! Don't ask me what the problem is because I just don't know. When I first saw one it blew my socks off. It was so different to any other Hmt I had seen with its lozenge shaped gold plated case, it reminded me of a Rado Diastar, an ultra affordable homage. I ordered one and when it arrived sadly it just didn't give me that wow factor. If anything I just thought it was too blingy for my tastes.

I have started another thread on F71 called "Temporary Stop", yes I have too many watches that don't get used and I am going to move them on so someone else can enjoy using them. The Kanchan is going to be one of those watches. Then whilst I was doing my "stock audit" yesterday I had an idea, I will give the watch away. As usual though on these giveaways there's a catch (isn't there always). I can't just give it to anyone because obviously that's not fair on other members who might want it. I would like it to go to someone who frequents this thread "*My Hmt Watches*" on a regular basis rather than someone who just wants a free watch but normally collects Seiko for example.

Ok here are the rules. I bought the Kanchan last year 2012.

1, I want you to tell me what date I bought it on.
2, With your entry tell me three separate occasions you posted on this thread "*My Hmt Watches*" last year 2012. (Just the post numbers will do. eg #20)
3, In the event of a tie I want you to tell me the time I bought the watch as well as the date! To be honest I haven't got a clue what the time was so I just invented one and wrote it down with the date.

If no one gets the right date then the watch will go to the member whose entry is the closest.
If you want to post a picture of your favourite Hmt with the post then please do.
I will sort some pictures of the watch and add them on here.

Good Luck Everyone!

Oops nearly forgot! Contest ends next Friday 1st March @2400 GMT.

*Ah!! Please Note!*

There is a fault on this watch! I've just taken it out of the draw and its little plastic bag and noticed the DAY doesn't always show in the window as you can see in the picture. The date rolls round as it should and it's running great but please be aware the DAY may or may not show. It's only fair you should know. I feel like a right twit now. I will leave the contest running as promised but please be aware of this and make your own mind whether to enter or not.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Generous Gesture Dave. A good chance for a WIS to get a well made automatic with the rock solid and somewhat obscure and uncommon 6500 movement from the 60s. I will be watching the progress with interest.

Best
Hari


----------



## MMT (Feb 11, 2006)

1/ July 44th.
2/ November 75th, December 62nd, and January 33rd.
3/ 25 hrs.:62 min.

Hope I win! :-!

EDIT:
*Now that you disclosed that the date on the watch is faulty, I decided that I don't want to win anymore. *o| :-d



demag said:


> Ok here are the rules. I bought the Kanchan last year 2012.
> 
> 1, I want you to tell me what date I bought it on.
> 2, With your entry tell me three separate occasions you posted on this thread "*My Hmt Watches*" last year 2012.
> ...


----------



## puchelaar (Dec 19, 2011)

Cool! A very generous initiative!
I don't think I've posted 3 times in this thread, even though I've been following it for a while now. But I shouldn't go after more watches anyway 

Good luck to the contestants, and a big thumbs up to the generous quizmaster 


Sent through Tapatalk


----------



## Hubilee Jubilee (Feb 23, 2013)

View attachment 983327


View attachment 983328


View attachment 983329


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

One of the most elegant HMT watches IMHO.



Hubilee Jubilee said:


> View attachment 983327
> 
> 
> View attachment 983328
> ...


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 983364




fatehbajwa said:


> One of the most elegant HMT watches IMHO.


Well I certainly second that statement !!! I'll have to keep an eye out for one of those.

Here is a shot of a Tareeg, I like the hooded lugs ... I think I got this from you fatehbajwa.

I think it's worth showing off on this thread ... but then again I'm biased.

View attachment 983369


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Always makes me happy to see an HMT being praised. Wear it in good health. 



tss88 said:


> View attachment 983364
> 
> 
> Well I certainly second that statement !!! I'll have to keep an eye out for one of those.
> ...


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Always makes me happy to see an HMT being praised. Wear it in good health.


I second this.. I am 27 years old.. Treat hmt as a brand that gives us value for money work horses with a subtle but prominent hint of the hyped .retro value and look.. Had been constantly pushing friends to own atleast one.. In spite of jibes that I own grandpa watches.. I do not care.. for me an hmt is a cherised memory of winding my grandpa's watch.. An era of supremacy in the market.. And a lot more sentimental value than it has on the surface..

Probably demag should give me the watch for the Zeal I have for hmt in my current generation.. Just a hint.. But am sure demag is listening.. Lol..

But hmt defines me in the terms of how much I correlate to the brand and its products and I feel it is an integral part in the way of my life..

It had always been..

And nothing comes close to
An hmt being praised
Helping someone or directing someone in procuring one
And the last but not the least- owning one or many

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Superb pictures Hubilee Jubilee. nice handle!


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Tejasweemn that was a lovely post. I'm sure a lot of owners know what you are talking about but you actually put that feeling into words. I feel exactly like you but I did nearly lose the faith at one time. Another two arrived this morning pictures soon. Have a go for the watch you have as much chance as anyone else.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmt Avinash and Hmt Bright Bling!
I think the Avinash is repainted comparing it to Hari's blue one. However what do you think of the white one?! It's certainly different, not all that well done as some of the markers don't look square to me. But I think the overall effect is quite good.










Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

demag said:


> Hmt Avinash and Hmt Bright Bling!
> I think the Avinash is repainted comparing it to Hari's blue one. However what do you think of the white one?! It's certainly different, not all that well done as some of the markers don't look square to me. But I think the overall effect is quite good.
> 
> 
> ...


Dave....they also made the Avinash in a few shades.......your looks alright to me. The white one though is definitely done up and that too very imaginatively.

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

An informer tipped me off that a certain shop in Mumbai had bought out the entire unsold stocks from a shop going out of business in another city in another state. 600+ NOS HMT watches were said to have been acquired. Now how could I leave this chance... made the trek to the shop today morning to see what they had. Thankfully they had a list of the inventory, so I could scan through and ask them to show me only the models that I was interested in. Found a Rachana, had been looking for it for a long time. Found only the black dial variant, that too dusty, wanted the yellow dial, but OK, maybe one day I will find that too.

*HMT Rachana:* Rachana means creation. In its original brown rubber faux leather pattern strap. I will be getting this cleaned from HMT. the case shape and crystal is such that HMT does not even say that the watch is dust protected. lol.














































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

However I was most pleased not by the HMTs that they had, but the few NOS Allwyn Handwinders that had remained unsold all these years. Hyderabad-Allwyn was a short lived watch making enterprise in India that had a tie-up with Seiko.

Hyderabad Allwyn Limited - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The watches were remarkably well preserved. The GP cases had not tarnished and the original leather straps were still serviceable. Found three variants, cleaned out their entire inventory.

*Allwyn:*

*Variant1:
*













































to be continued...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Allwyn Variant 2: *




























To be continued...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Allwyn Variant 3:
*



























Cheers!
Hari


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Did they have Seiko movements Hari?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> Did they have Seiko movements Hari?


Dave, the movements were licensed from Seiko. I have not taken the caseback off these watches, but from what I could see from other's pictures on the www, the movements have ALLWYN on them.

Actually these are my first ALLWYN purchases, I usually look for new or NOS examples and these are the first I found in the condition that I like. Also their handwinders are pretty uncommon, the automatics being more widely available.

BTW, your Avinash appears to be legitimate 

Best
Hari


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

Hari, did they have the white Pilot? Can you pm/mail the address of the shop if possible?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

animeher said:


> Hari, did they have the white Pilot? Can you pm/mail the address of the shop if possible?


Of course, they did not, otherwise I would have shown it here.

Sure, my PMs are disabled, you can email me through my signature.


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

I really love Allwyn ... this three hand manual is my favorite. The recessed crown makes it hard to wind, but it's a fine time piece. 
Sorry to post this in the hmt thread but I thought it sort of fit & Hari brought up "Allwyn" zeal. I also have two automatics.

View attachment 984449


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

tss88 said:


> I really love Allwyn ... this three hand manual is my favorite. The recessed crown makes it hard to wind, but it's a fine time piece.
> Sorry to post this in the hmt thread but I thought it sort of fit & Hari brought up "Allwyn" zeal. I also have two automatics.


Thanks for sharing TSS.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

I have just recieved a NASL03 from a fellow WUS-member, so I thought I'd share with you this sibling-portrait
Torbjorn
View attachment 987231


----------



## xibalban (Feb 4, 2013)

Torbjorn said:


> I have just recieved a NASL03 from a fellow WUS-member, so I thought I'd share with you this sibling-portrait
> Torbjorn
> View attachment 987231


May I know who that "fellow WUS-member" is please? I was dying to get hold of the NASL-03 for a long time, without luck.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> I have just recieved a NASL03 from a fellow WUS-member, so I thought I'd share with you this sibling-portrait
> Torbjorn


Hi Torbjorn, can you pls post a pic of the case back of your NASL-03 pls? I am interested to know if it is the deeply etched/engraved type or the shallow laser engraved type. I ask since I think I observe something wrt the dial of your watch but want to reserve my comment till I know about the caseback.

Thanks!
Hari


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Is the one on the left the NASL 03?



hari317 said:


> Hi Torbjorn, can you pls post a pic of the case back of your NASL-03 pls? I am interested to know if it is the deeply etched/engraved type or the shallow laser engraved type. I ask since I think I observe something wrt the dial of your watch but want to reserve my comment till I know about the caseback.
> 
> Thanks!
> Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Is the one on the left the NASL 03?


yes it is the NASL-03.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> Hi Torbjorn, can you pls post a pic of the case back of your NASL-03 pls? I am interested to know if it is the deeply etched/engraved type or the shallow laser engraved type. I ask since I think I observe something wrt the dial of your watch but want to reserve my comment till I know about the caseback.
> 
> Thanks!
> Hari


Ok, here we go...it is, as far as I can tell, the exact same caseback as my NASL02, even the same number 820108 - except this one says NASL03 after that number. You've made me curious I would have guessed this to be laser-engraved, but I have no real knowledge about such things.
Torbjorn
View attachment 987774


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Ok, here we go...it is, as far as I can tell, the exact same caseback as my NASL02, even the same number 820108 - except this one says NASL03 after that number. You've made me curious I would have guessed this to be laser-engraved, but I have no real knowledge about such things.
> Torbjorn


Thank you for posting the pic. Yes, it is the initial deep etched type. I thought I spied a slight rotation of the dial with respect to the crown. i.e. the crown is not perfectly in line with the 3'oclock position. One batch of NASL-03's have left the factory with a out of true crown bore leading to this defect, and my observation was they had the newer type case backs.

Best
Hari


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> Thank you for posting the pic. Yes, it is the initial deep etched type. I thought I spied a slight rotation of the dial with respect to the crown. i.e. the crown is not perfectly in line with the 3'oclock position. One batch of NASL-03's have left the factory with a out of true crown bore leading to this defect, and my observation was they had the newer type case backs.
> 
> Best
> Hari


Ok, doesn't seem to be a problem though - rather a curiosity- or would this affect for example the water resistance i the crown isn't 100%? The crown type is also exactly the same as NASL02, quite pretty little thing signed on the outside with the hindi sign I see to the left of HMT in your email banner.


----------



## ragh (Feb 27, 2012)

*HMT Trishna*

View attachment 987846
View attachment 987845


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Hari - I think your inbox is full and I seem to be having trouble replying to your FS threads. Do you have any new Janatas for sale with the Hindi dial and no lines, like this one?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Slow*Jim said:


> Hari - I think your inbox is full and I seem to be having trouble replying to your FS threads. Do you have any new Janatas for sale with the Hindi dial and no lines, like this one?


Hi Jim, Pls use the email link in my signature to contact/ correspond with me. I have trouble accessing PMs so I have disabled the feature in my profile.
Best,
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Ok, doesn't seem to be a problem though - rather a curiosity- or would this affect for example the water resistance i the crown isn't 100%? The crown type is also exactly the same as NASL02, quite pretty little thing signed on the outside with the hindi sign I see to the left of HMT in your email banner.


I think it is just a cosmetic issue with the dial sitting slightly rotated.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

What is the difference between the *NASL-03* and the *NASS-06*? Is it just the size?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> What is the difference between the *NASL-03* and the *NASS-06*? Is it just the size?


Size, case, dial, strap, hands. everything is different.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Torbjorn said:


> I have just recieved a NASL03 from a fellow WUS-member, so I thought I'd share with you this sibling-portrait
> Torbjorn
> View attachment 987231


Is the watch on the right a NASS-06?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Illyria said:


> Is the watch on the right a NASS-06?


That's a NASL 02


----------



## ragh (Feb 27, 2012)

Illyria said:


> Is the watch on the right a NASS-06?


It is a NASL-02 I guess - NASL 02 | HMT Watches
A S L stands for Automatic, Stainless Steel (case type), Leather (strap)


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

What is the case diameter of the NASL-02, please?


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Illyria said:


> Is the watch on the right a NASS-06?


Nope, it's the NASL02 and it's a big one - I haven't measured it but I think it's in the 44-45 mm range. 
Torbjorn


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

View attachment 988590


View attachment 988594


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Received this watch two days back, thanks to the kindness of a WIS friend in Bangalore who hunted down a couple of NOS HMT Anadigis for me from an obscure shop where some watches were left unsold.

A high quality watch with an All SS construction. Miyota corp. Japan TL10 (aka T010) movement inside.

View attachment 990255


Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

@Hari

Goodness gracious! I never knew HMT made these Citizen-like or Casio-like (Analogue-Digi) watches. Care to share one with me?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trueintrepid said:


> @Hari
> 
> Goodness gracious! I never knew HMT made these Citizen-like or Casio-like (Analogue-Digi) watches. Care to share one with me?


These are of course modeled closely on the Citizen ana digis in vogue at that time. Even the movement is Citizen. I can gladly share the pics (only) with you. haha. These should not be too hard to find, especially in Bangalore.

Some pics of my first HMT ana digi can be found here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-ana-digi-ultra-affordable-daily-use-watch-371148.html


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

Amazing fit and finish, these Ana-Digis. HMT should bring in this level of quality in all their watches.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Hari can you tell me what the function buttons do? I just bought a Consort Ana digi. See my other thread in F71. Hopefully the function buttons might be the same as I can't find any info on that watch. Thanks.

Sent from my house to your house using whatsisname.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> Hari can you tell me what the function buttons do? I just bought a Consort Ana digi. See my other thread in F71. Hopefully the function buttons might be the same as I can't find any info on that watch. Thanks.


here is the service manual of my watch, it also has the operating instructions:

http://www.watchuseek.com/seikocitizen/Citizen_Technical_Manuals/T010.pdf

Hopefully it will work for you as well. Do inform if it worked.

Best
hari

ETA: Here is the operation manual for the C480 ana-digi calibre:

http://www.citizenwatches.com.au/instruction-manuals/CC00


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks,
It's all set up and running now. At first I thought it was faulty but I had to hold the button in for about ten seconds to get into adjustment mode.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> Thanks,
> It's all set up and running now. At first I thought it was faulty but I had to hold the button in for about ten seconds to get into adjustment mode.


Thats great!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Some pictures of the TL10 ana-digi movement aka T010

View attachment 991637


View attachment 991638


Cheers!
Hari


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

demag said:


> Thanks,
> It's all set up and running now. At first I thought it was faulty but I had to hold the button in for about ten seconds to get into adjustment mode.


Ahem, Dave :taps foot:
Pictures?


----------



## ragh (Feb 27, 2012)

I was browsing the old HMT website through the Wayback Machine. The oldest snapshot one can find is 1998. Have a look at the below link:

HMT(I) - Watches

Lots of interesting watches there. I really would like to have 'Vikas" (mechanical), looks awesome in the picture. Also, note the extensive Roman series. Some useful information about movements too.

(As an aside, check out - HMT(I) - Software & IT Services
HMT was really into Software/IT services?! hehe)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ragh said:


> I was browsing the old HMT website through the Wayback Machine. The oldest snapshot one can find is 1998. Have a look at the below link:
> 
> HMT(I) - Watches
> 
> ...


the older site was much better. thanks for digging out the way back pictures.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Ahem, Dave :taps foot:
> Pictures?


Aha. They are in another thread called Consort Ana digi. It's not an Hmt see.

Sent from my house to your house using whatsisname.


----------



## swami1959 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*

HMT Surya 0231-A or Citizen 0201

I am looking for the indicated spares. Any clue where I can source it from?

The riveting is no good. The stem keeps coming off and it loosens. I wish they would weld it.

Taking it to jewelers and getting it welded is an option. However if it is available as spare then would prefer to acquire it.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*

I've seen all kinds of HMT parts for sale on Ebay.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



swami1959 said:


> The riveting is no good. The stem keeps coming off and it loosens. I wish they would weld it.


Riveting? Hold the stem in a pin vice. Now screw the crown in tightly on the stem, basically torque it down and it should be all right.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*

Now new finds today:

HMT Vijay NL in a beautiful grey sunburst dial with golden applied indices. Found two varieties of hands also case backs, surprisingly both the case back codes are identical.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Sameer:
*
Companion in Urdu. The latest HMT price list lists the Sameer under the GP models. However I was surprised to see this neat square cased Steel variant.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was shown these watches in a shop, new old stock:

HMT Vikas yellow dial, Vikas Black Dial and Gautam checks Grey dial.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

On a whim, I took some pics of the display, at the HMT showroom at WTC, Mumbai.


----------



## ragh (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome pictures Hari! Thanks for sharing.

Both the Vijays have screw-backs? or is one a press-fit?

The chronographs look regal (don't have one though, they are big for my wrist)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ragh said:


> Both the Vijays have screw-backs? or is one a press-fit?


One is press fit. but both have the same code!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

hari317 said:


> On a whim, I took some pics of the display, at the HMT showroom at WTC, Mumbai.


Wow, hari!

I can't get over the dedication and persistence you and fateh show in bringing pictures of these fascinating HMT watches to this forum

Hurrah to you, sir!

I like these square dial quartz Sonas - how much do these go for?


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Wow, hari!
> 
> I can't get over the dedication and persistence you and fateh show in bringing pictures of these fascinating HMT watches to this forum
> 
> ...


I always thought they were the "Track" quartz model. I saw one on ebay not 5 minutes ago. Not sure if it was new or used though.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Hari,

What is the black watch, bottom right in the first picture with white indices and what look like white hands, also in a Sona box?


----------



## swami1959 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



hari317 said:


> Riveting? Hold the stem in a pin vice. Now screw the crown in tightly on the stem, basically torque it down and it should be all right.


Hari, Refer to the photo below where I have indicated with an arrow. It is this part which is malfunctioning as the riveting is not good anymore.


----------



## swami1959 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*

Interesting thread on Citizen Homer. This is the type of movement used in HMT SONA, HMT Sudeep, HMT Surya and so on.... Basically a Citizen 0201

This Week's Featured Watch #23 - the Homer | Sweephand's Vintage Citizen Watch Blog


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

OhDark30 said:


> Wow, hari!
> 
> I can't get over the dedication and persistence you and fateh show in bringing pictures of these fascinating HMT watches to this forum
> 
> ...


Thank you. 

The square dialled ones are the Track quartz. model UGSL 67, IIRC. They are quite inexpensive. Large cases, 24/26mm straps and mineral glass convex crystal. HTH.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



swami1959 said:


> Hari, Refer to the photo below where I have indicated with an arrow. It is this part which is malfunctioning as the riveting is not good anymore.


Swami, if you have folks in India, just send your watch to them for them to take it in to any HMT outlet. HMT has the parts and will service your watch for a nominal fee. HTH.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> Hari,
> 
> What is the black watch, bottom right in the first picture with white indices and what look like white hands, also in a Sona box?


Dave, that is an Euan Quartz, big watch.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



swami1959 said:


> Interesting thread on Citizen Homer. This is the type of movement used in HMT SONA, HMT Sudeep, HMT Surya and so on.... Basically a Citizen 0201
> 
> This Week's Featured Watch #23 - the Homer | Sweephand's Vintage Citizen Watch Blog


Very informative, thanks for sharing.


----------



## swami1959 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



hari317 said:


> Swami, if you have folks in India, just send your watch to them for them to take it in to any HMT outlet. HMT has the parts and will service your watch for a nominal fee. HTH.


Problem of being an NRI is that your visits to India are few and far apart. Hence even though my watch is dead on arrival and within warranty period I want to attempt to fix it myself. When I come to India it is not necessarily to the place where I bought the watch!! That is why I was contemplating on DIY. I was planning to gift this watch however now I can not do so as it is not appropriate to gift a watch which has long term unsettled design issues. Considering HMT makes it from year 1964 or thereabouts it is surprising they never found a permanent fix for it.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



swami1959 said:


> Problem of being an NRI is that your visits to India are few and far apart. Hence even though my watch is dead on arrival and within warranty period I want to attempt to fix it myself. When I come to India it is not necessarily to the place where I bought the watch!! That is why I was contemplating on DIY. I was planning to gift this watch however now I can not do so as it is not appropriate to gift a watch which has long term unsettled design issues. Considering HMT makes it from year 1964 or thereabouts it is surprising they never found a permanent fix for it.


My sympathy is with you.

The problem that you appear to be facing, is that really so chronic and widespread as you seem to suggest? There are millions of their watches merrily ticking away from 1962. Understandably a few thousand defective ones might have slipped past.

BTW, ANY HMT service centre in India will honor the 1 year warranty. If you go back to the outlet from where you bought (despite practical difficulties) they might simply hand over a new replacement to you.

Good luck!


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*

Why doesn't HMT sell watches online? I've often wondered about this. I'm not sure if I have asked this question before... :think:


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



Illyria said:


> Why doesn't HMT sell watches online? I've often wondered about this. I'm not sure if I have asked this question before... :think:


They will, in a few years. The company has enormous moment of inertia. lol.


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*

Another issue I can think of, as an overseas HMT watch owner, is parts availability. I just had my Sona rebuilt but for some reason the stem snapped the night after I took it home from the repairers, so I can do with a replacement. Perhaps a Citizen 0201 stem might work, I don't know, but sourcing one might be no easier...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



Seele said:


> Another issue I can think of, as an overseas HMT watch owner, is parts availability. I just had my Sona rebuilt but for some reason the stem snapped the night after I took it home from the repairers, so I can do with a replacement. Perhaps a Citizen 0201 stem might work, I don't know, but sourcing one might be no easier...


perhaps the repairers (who rebuilt your watch) themselves can help you. Usually it is covered under their repair warranty? If that fails, there is a seller(not me) selling replacement HMT stems and crowns for very cheap on ebay. the stems are common to all handwinders, you just have to cut them to size and reuse your old crown.


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



hari317 said:


> perhaps the repairers (who rebuilt your watch) themselves can help you. Usually it is covered under their repair warranty? If that fails, there is a seller(not me) selling replacement HMT stems and crowns for very cheap on ebay. the stems are common to all handwinders, you just have to cut them to size and reuse your old crown.


Hari,

My usual repairer worked for Rolex for seven years and Piaget for four, and my Pilot was the first Indian watch he ever came across, but he managed to rebuild the Sona without serious problems. We got to be good friends too so I understand his position regarding the fact that it is not often easy to source parts. I shall be getting a replacement stem and of course, the crown will definitely be re-used.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



Seele said:


> Hari,
> 
> My usual repairer worked for Rolex for seven years and Piaget for four, and my Pilot was the first Indian watch he ever came across, but he managed to rebuild the Sona without serious problems. We got to be good friends too so I understand his position regarding the fact that it is not often easy to source parts. I shall be getting a replacement stem and of course, the crown will definitely be re-used.


Thanks for sharing with us the antecedents of your repairman friend. I would be certainly interested to hear if you could share with us his opinions about the watch.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Hari or Fateh

Any info on this watch? I just bought it off the bay. It had very little description I was wondering if you two knew anything?

View attachment 993900
View attachment 993904
View attachment 993905


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

H3RRINGTON said:


> Any info on this watch? I just bought it off the bay. It had very little description I was wondering if you two knew anything?


It is a mechanical braille watch for the blind. The glass cover can be flipped up so that the user can feel the dial and the position of the hands to determine the time.

The advantage is that they can wind and set the watch themselves, no assistance required. The band is typically elastic steel.


----------



## eskay (Sep 29, 2012)

This, I think, is the Braille watch.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

hari317 said:


> It is a mechanical braille watch for the blind. The glass cover can be flipped up so that the user can feel the dial and the position of the hands to determine the time.
> 
> The advantage is that they can wind and set the watch themselves, no assistance required. The band is typically elastic steel.


What Hari said.


----------



## swami1959 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



hari317 said:


> My sympathy is with you.
> 
> The problem that you appear to be facing, is that really so chronic and widespread as you seem to suggest? There are millions of their watches merrily ticking away from 1962. Understandably a few thousand defective ones might have slipped past.
> 
> ...


It appears to be a common problem. Click on this link and read the post by "somewhere else" https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/crown-stem-fallen-out-435966.html


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

hari317 said:


> It is a mechanical braille watch for the blind. The glass cover can be flipped up so that the user can feel the dial and the position of the hands to determine the time.
> 
> The advantage is that they can wind and set the watch themselves, no assistance required. The band is typically elastic steel.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## swami1959 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



hari317 said:


> They will, in a few years. The company has enormous moment of inertia. lol.


HMT can reinvent itself. All it needs is to attract watch enthusiasts all over the world. They should set up online forums. HMT should tie up with an established online vendor such as www.dx.com and start selling their watches thru them. DX sells lots of mechanical watches of Chinese origin. I have purchased about 30 watches from them online and only one watch had an issue and it was promptly replaced. I could accomplish all this sitting in my bedroom with internet access. Based on my experience I would say DX.com is absolutely trustworthy and honour their warranty with no questions asked. Most importantly they trust you. 
Coming to the making of parts as to whether HMT should make it themselves or outsource it well I think they should do what makes business sense. HMT is not only into watch making. I believe they also make machine tools. This combination must make them a very powerful company. All they need is good leadership, quality mind-set, motivation, investment, and most important of all an innovative spirit . 
Today TATA Titan makes the world's slimmest watch. Titan also ranks as the world's 6 th largest watch maker. These are admirable credentials. In future if TATA or Reliance were to take over HMT I am sure they can turn them around in less than 1 year and make it a world class brand. 
If I were the CEO of HMT I would do the following.


Have a corporate goal to become the largest watch maker in the world by year 2016.
Develop a strong online presence
Have excellent service network
Become OEM manufacturer for famous brands
I read in Wikipedia (ETA SA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) that ETA owned by swatch is going to stop providing movements to other watch manufacturers in a phased manner. Going forward they will only provide movements to Swatch. I would start a dialogue with Swatch and explore what does it take for HMT to start manufacturing ETA movements under license from Swatch.
I would start making electronic movements.
I would organize half yearly design competitions open to everyone in the world for designing watches. For every design which is commercially marketable I would give a prize of Rs 100,000 and if I see that the candidate has potential a 2 year contract job with HMT. In the world of design better to have contract workers as tastes vary with time.
I would target to sell 10,000 watches every year to every country in the world. This will ensure that the entire world recognizes HMT as a household name. This can be done if you sell thru Walmart, have partnership with McDonald, KFC, Subway Etc. What you need is an unconventional approach.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



swami1959 said:


> It appears to be a common problem. Click on this link and read the post by "somewhere else" https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/crown-stem-fallen-out-435966.html


I think Somewhere else's complete reply post merits to be quoted in entirety.



Somewhere else said:


> A weak point of the design of the HMT which some HMT fans are not aware of is that the detente button (which is what you pushed) is sometimes not too strongly riveted into the set lever. The result is that it breaks loose sometimes. This is a Citizen design fault that could have been rectified by either changing the method of riveting the detente button into the set lever or arc welding it.
> 
> HMT recommends that you replace the whole assembly, which is standard procedure in India. In the UK, you should have a watchmaker disassemble the watch for you and see if that is the problem. If it is, a bit of silver solder will solve it.
> 
> ...





swami1959 said:


> HMT can reinvent itself. All it needs is to attract watch enthusiasts all over the world. They should set up online forums. HMT should tie up with an established online vendor such as www.dx.com and start selling their watches thru them. DX sells lots of mechanical watches of Chinese origin. I have purchased about 30 watches from them online and only one watch had an issue and it was promptly replaced. I could accomplish all this sitting in my bedroom with internet access. Based on my experience I would say DX.com is absolutely trustworthy and honour their warranty with no questions asked. Most importantly they trust you.
> Coming to the making of parts as to whether HMT should make it themselves or outsource it well I think they should do what makes business sense. HMT is not only into watch making. I believe they also make machine tools. This combination must make them a very powerful company. All they need is good leadership, quality mind-set, motivation, investment, and most important of all an innovative spirit .
> Today TATA Titan makes the world's slimmest watch. Titan also ranks as the world's 6 th largest watch maker. These are admirable credentials. In future if TATA or Reliance were to take over HMT I am sure they can turn them around in less than 1 year and make it a world class brand.
> If I were the CEO of HMT I would do the following.
> ...


Just FYI, in more ways than one, Tata took over HMT by luring away the top ecehelons and talent of HMT in the 80s when Tata started building watches. The entire story is available online as published case studies. BTW IMO, Tata build a fine watch and they only did what it took at that time to consolidate themselves.

Just FYI, HMT manufactures a variety of Quartz electronics movements already.

The problem with free advice is that... it is free.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*

can't help it, but I really like the look of theese on metal strap...as I mentioned in another thread, the bracelet is the standard barcelet you get when buying a nex Kohinoor/Akash/Janata dlx. And others maybe. Here we go, brothers in armour
Torbjorn
View attachment 994070


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



Torbjorn said:


> can't help it, but I really like the look of theese on metal strap...as I mentioned in another thread, the bracelet is the standard barcelet you get when buying a nex Kohinoor/Akash/Janata dlx. And others maybe. Here we go, brothers in armour
> Torbjorn


nice. a few shops sell in this config to customers at nominal mark up. try a mesh also. looks awesome.


----------



## swami1959 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*

HMT has produced over 110 million watches since the 1960s!! That is awesome statistics.

Read about HMT here : HMT WATCHES ? Pulse of India

The single largest order for HMT was for 86,000 custom watches for BHEL (Bharat Heavy Electricals Ltd.).

HMT has discontinued making caliber 020. Newer watches use Citizen Miyota 8205 and 6500 movements.


----------



## swami1959 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*

It is Bangalore's own Big Ben, but bigger. The magnificent tower clock, mounted atop Omkar Hills near Rajarajeshwari Nagar in the southern part of the city, is also said to be Asia's largest. And while London's famed clock thrills visitors with its Westminster chimes, the one crafted by HMT in Bangalore echoes the sacred 'Om' at the strike of each hour.
The fascinating tower clock was erected by Hindustan Machine Tools in 2002 at the Omkar Ashram sitting atop the Omkar Hills. The place was selected precisely because Omkar Hills is one of the highest points in Bangalore , at about 3,000 ft from mean sea level. It's a vantage point from where almost all of South Bangalore is visible. The giant clock, 24ft in diameter , adorns the scenic hills like a splendid crown. The dial is set on two columns, each measuring 9 sqft, rising 40ft from the ground, and holding up the clock which weighs about 500kg. The hour and minute hands weigh about 40kg each.


----------



## swami1959 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*










Read about HMT Janata here

http://members.iinet.net.au/~gumby1/something_different/something_different.html


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



swami1959 said:


> HMT has discontinued making caliber 020. Newer watches use Citizen Miyota 8205 and 6500 movements.


That is wrong information and has been flogged to death on this very forum

Which is why one should not believe everything that one reads on the internet.

At the risk of repetition:

The 020 is the movement you showed in your own pictures. It is has been redesignated 0231. It is still made 100% in house, it is the mainstay mechanical movement for HMT.

6500 was the automatic day date movement made 100% inhouse. No longer produced.

8205 is the imported replacement for 6500 requiring a case modification, NOT a drop in replacement.

The Quartz Calibers made in house include: 
2150 gents day date movt
2050 ladies day date movt
2080 unisex movt without day/date.

I hope this helps.

Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



swami1959 said:


> Read about HMT Janata here
> http://members.iinet.net.au/~gumby1/something_different/something_different.html


I am sorry sir but you are spamming this thread with articles with erroneous information

e.g do you really agree with the BS in the following:



> *This is a current production watch from HMT, an Indian manufacturer. It is included as an example of a brand that doesn't get too much exposure in the western world. HMT has been manufacturing watches since the 1950's, but the company itself is over 120 years old. A fellow TZner, who is involved in the Japanese distribution of this brand, advises me that the company was established by the English colonial government to supply civilian items, particularly pumps, to the government. Soon the company was manufacturing all sort of light industrial items. Following independence, the Indian government contracted with Citizen to build a watch industry in India, and HMT watches were the result. The factory was designed by Citizen, and all the movements are Citizen movements, built under license by HMT. Quality control is maintained to Japanese standards.*


Pls read HMT's own website: Welcome to HMT Limited 

HMT was founded in 1953. Started making watches in 1962.

I hope you will research more deeply.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



hari317 said:


> nice. a few shops sell in this config to customers at nominal mark up. try a mesh also. looks awesome.


Thanks Hari, I'll do that. I can imagine also a vintage Flex/strech band would look really retro-nice.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*










That strap looks fantastic on the Janata. Looks like I have to get some brown straps now!


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



hari317 said:


> Thanks for sharing with us the antecedents of your repairman friend. I would be certainly interested to hear if you could share with us his opinions about the watch.


Hari,

So far he has only encountered two HMT watches, so the sample size is not enough to form any opinion at all. But then, he noticed that the movement is inherently of high quality and performance, one of the watches he worked on was insufficiently lubricated at some spots, and assembly in some areas were not totally spot on. Naturally he could not tell if these issues occurred at the factory, or in the hands of the last person who opened it, or due to extended periods of storage.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*

Thanks Seele.


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*

News of Rajat Supremo (Automatic) with 44mm case being launched at 6k (through an unconfirmed source). Hari, have you heard about this?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



Trueintrepid said:


> News of Rajat Supremo (Automatic) with 44mm case being launched at 6k (through an unconfirmed source). Hari, have you heard about this?


The news is confirmed. I heard about it a few weeks back: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-7.html#post5931384


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*

@Hari

That's good news! Only wish they had introduced bigger dial Pilot with an automatic movement. That will be a clincher.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



Trueintrepid said:


> @Hari
> 
> That's good news! Only wish they had introduced bigger dial Pilot with an automatic movement. That will be a clincher.


If you think about it, they have not made a single pie-pan dial automatic yet. They seriously should.


----------



## MekanikII (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



hari317 said:


> If you think about it, they have not made a single pie-pan dial automatic yet. They seriously should.


They have but it was for corporate employees ..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



MekanikII said:


> They have but it was for corporate employees ..


Hi interesting information. Do you have more details or a picture?

Regards,
Hari


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



hari317 said:


> Hi interesting information. Do you have more details or a picture?
> 
> Regards,
> Hari


I too would love to see a picture.


----------



## eskay (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*

View attachment 996440


The Sona white, today.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



eskay said:


> The Sona white, today.


Beautiful picture, sir.


----------



## MekanikII (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



hari317 said:


> Hi interesting information. Do you have more details or a picture?
> 
> Regards,
> Hari





fatehbajwa said:


> I too would love to see a picture.


The look is very similar to hmt janata .. except it had "HAL" written instead of "Janata". 
It was my dad's and the last i saw him wearing it was like 10yrs back.. If i find it i will post the pic..


----------



## eskay (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*

Thank you!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

MekanikII said:


> The look is very similar to hmt janata .. except it had "HAL" written instead of "Janata".
> It was my dad's and the last i saw him wearing it was like 10yrs back.. If i find it i will post the pic..


pls do. Are you sure it is not a handwinder? Usually corporate models are modifications to existing models.


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

View attachment 998737


Arrived Yest and on the job today! Thanks to a very helpful forum member.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Amriteshwar Singh said:


> View attachment 998737
> 
> 
> Arrived Yest and on the job today! Thanks to a very helpful forum member.


Glad you like it. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## eskay (Sep 29, 2012)

View attachment 999074

Today is the day for Ravi.

Now, if only somebody could help me with a Jawan and/or a Jubilee.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

eskay said:


> Today is the day for Ravi.


Superb picture! I don't have a dater yet. will buy this saturday!


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone know what this HMT is? I assume it's a repainted dial?









Pic is gunnersfan16 from the 3/5/13 WRUW thread.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

lactardjosh said:


> Anyone know what this HMT is? I assume it's a repainted dial?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a military model but not sure if its a repaint or not. I have one on the way as I find that dial quite attractive.


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

demag said:


> It's a military model but not sure if its a repaint or not. I have one on the way as I find that dial quite attractive.


Where did you find it?

Edit: Never mind, found it. I was searching with the wrong terms.


----------



## Arunbr (Mar 4, 2013)

A question for experts here. Found couple of unusual Janata versions recently. 
Are these original ? I mean were they produced by factory ?

View attachment 999978


View attachment 999979


Thanks
Arun


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

lactardjosh said:


> Anyone know what this HMT is? I assume it's a repainted dial?
> 
> Pic is gunnersfan16 from the 3/5/13 WRUW thread.


100% Repainted dial.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Arunbr said:


> A question for experts here. Found couple of unusual Janata versions recently.
> Are these original ? I mean were they produced by factory ?
> 
> Thanks
> Arun


IMO, no, these appear to be aftermarket repainted dials.

Can you take some pictures of the watch casebacks for additional information?

Thanks!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Arunbr said:


> A question for experts here. Found couple of unusual Janata versions recently.
> Are these original ? I mean were they produced by factory ?
> 
> View attachment 999978
> ...


Repainted 100%..


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



eskay said:


> View attachment 996440
> 
> 
> The Sona white, today.


Beautiful! I've always liked the white dialled Sona particularily. I'm thinking that one or the white dialled Ravi with date for my next purchase
Torbjorn


----------



## eskay (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*



Torbjorn said:


> Beautiful! I've always liked the white dialled Sona particularily. I'm thinking that one or the white dialled Ravi with date for my next purchase
> Torbjorn


Lovely watches, the Sona and the Ravi. I like the subtle relief work on the dials in both. On a slightly different note, I am wearing the art deco Janata today


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT Surya watch watches*

Ok, I was able to check out the new releases from HMT today. Three new Automatics have been released: Rajat Supreme, Kanchan Supreme and Sourab Supreme. All have imported 8205 movements with the day calender in English/Japanese(!).

*Rajat Supreme:* 45mm lug to lug, 42mm across excluding crown, a big handsome watch. 20mm strap. Tastefully engraved dial and hands in a fresh shape.
Some quick cellphone pics


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Sourab Supreme:
*
Sorry for the blurry cell phone pics.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Kanchan Supreme:*


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Farah:* little known old model.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I like the Farah. The other three looked much much better in their original avatar IMHO. These give me a feeling of "trying too hard" . 

But that's just me, Hari.


Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> I like the Farah. The other three looked much much better in their original avatar IMHO. These give me a feeling of "trying too hard" .
> 
> But that's just me, Hari.


Hi Fateh, Better than being blamed for not doing enough. New models means a forward looking company and hopes of turning their fortunes around and I am happy for their sake. FWIW, on the phone, the HMT staff did not sound too happy about the Rajat and other two releases, I however loved it(The Rajat) when I saw it in person and bought one. It is a piece of good work. If you get a chance, have a look at the dial and hands. who knows you might like, my pics are very bad.

I think with the NASS-06, NASS-09, NASL series and now the Rajat Supreme, HMT now have a solid and varied line up of steel cased automatics. I was never a fan of their GP automatics like Kanchan, Kedar etc, but that is just me.

Unfortunately, the older models are not coming back, nor is the 6500 movt that I love, I think we have to now move on.

Yeah, I was surprised to see the Farah, same case as Vivek.

Best 
Hari


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

I like the look of the Rajat Supremo. But the make 'em quite big don't they? I thought the big size trend was fading off a bit. It is quite a difference on the wrist shifting between a Janata one day and the NASL02 the other. Now - does a man really need more than four Pilots? Obviously, at least when they suddenly show up brand new on our familiar auction site with_ red _second hand. I could not resist that, but you'll have to wait 2-4 weeks for a pic. 
Torbjorn


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

hari317 said:


> Hi Fateh, Better than being blamed for not doing enough. New models means a forward looking company and hopes of turning their fortunes around and I am happy for their sake. FWIW, on the phone, the HMT staff did not sound too happy about the Rajat and other two releases, I however loved it(The Rajat) when I saw it in person and bought one. It is a piece of good work. If you get a chance, have a look at the dial and hands. who knows you might like, my pics are very bad.
> 
> I think with the NASS-06, NASS-09, NASL series and now the Rajat Supreme, HMT now have a solid and varied line up of steel cased automatics. I was never a fan of their GP automatics like Kanchan, Kedar etc, but that is just me.
> 
> ...


Guess I am from the old guard........ Excuse my next sentence but....... Blingy and Invicta'ish is not what I relate HMT to. Sad if it's all gonna go this way now. Hope not though.



Hari, no offense meant at all.

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

@Fateh, actually I don't know much about the other watch brands to comment or even have an opinion. ignorance is bliss for me. 

@ torbjorn, yes their steel cased automatics are gaining in size. It started with the NASLs then the NASS, now the Rajat is slightly smaller than the NASS-06. the Rajat wears quite big, there is also a steel bracelet version. Actually my discussions with HMT's marketing team leads me to understand that they are competing with Titan mechanicals on price point and hoping to lure some customers based on this. and Yes the red seconds new pilot looks wonderful.

Best
Hari


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Hi Fateh, Better than being blamed for not doing enough. New models means a forward looking company and hopes of turning their fortunes around and I am happy for their sake. FWIW, on the phone, the HMT staff did not sound too happy about the Rajat and other two releases, I however loved it(The Rajat) when I saw it in person and bought one. It is a piece of good work. If you get a chance, have a look at the dial and hands. who knows you might like, my pics are very bad.
> 
> I think with the NASS-06, NASS-09, NASL series and now the Rajat Supreme, HMT now have a solid and varied line up of steel cased automatics. I was never a fan of their GP automatics like Kanchan, Kedar etc, but that is just me.
> 
> ...


Except the Rajat.. Nothing goes with casuals.. Lol.. Am going back to college for my mba..

And considering ugly hmts gp automatics.. Roman was an exception.. My friends and uncles everyone unanimously appreciate it.. Its like age groups spanning from 22 to 48.. My two paise on hmt auto gp's..

Was waiting to buy a new watch for college and even Rajat wont do.. Will pick their recently released chronograph.. Never had a chronograph.. Would be my first hmt quartz as well..

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

tejasweemn said:


> Except the Rajat.. Nothing goes with casuals.. Lol.. Am going back to college for my mba..
> 
> And considering ugly hmts gp automatics.. Roman was an exception.. My friends and uncles everyone unanimously appreciate it.. Its like age groups spanning from 22 to 48.. My two paise on hmt auto gp's..
> 
> Was waiting to buy a new watch for college and even Rajat wont do.. Will pick their recently released chronograph.. Never had a chronograph.. Would be my first hmt quartz as well..


Some suggestions:

The Misuni premium with pearl white dial, perhaps? 
or the SG006 quartz with super slim Miyota 4T23 movement or 
the 53416 moonphase watch with two tone case and 4310 Miyota movt.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Some suggestions:
> 
> The Misuni premium with pearl white dial, perhaps?
> or the SG006 quartz with super slim Miyota 4T23 movement or
> the 53416 moonphase watch with two tone case and 4310 Miyota movt.


Will check out the moon phase..
I used to wear only quartz once.. Now mostly mechanicals or automatics.. Will check moon phase
And chronograph as I can not get mechanical variants of those..

my wish is a 40 to 44 mm dialed pilot.. Deep cased.. Edged like a pan from inside.. Glass top.. Lots of lume.. Big russian standard winder.. And a camoflauge nato..

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

Is the moon phase watch available? I was informed from Pune HMT that they will be available only after June 13!

I checked the ADSL 03, but it wore a size small than Janata, and didn't go well on my hand. Similarly, I feel that Jhalak is a lost opportunity, where the size as well as the looking window is too small. Currently they do not have any model with clear caseback, which is surprising for automatic models. Tried searching for Roman Automatic a lot, but to no success.

Hari/others, is the Roman Automatic dial as big as Janata (35mm dial)? If it is small, I will drop the search.

I also saw a electric peacock green colored dial in 'small sona' size, but in quartz. It was looking great. I am now trying to hunt a electric blue dialed kohinoor, let's see how this quest proceeds.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Some suggestions:
> 
> The Misuni premium with pearl white dial, perhaps?
> or the SG006 quartz with super slim Miyota 4T23 movement or
> the 53416 moonphase watch with two tone case and 4310 Miyota movt.


Tried a lot.. But could not find pictures of the Moon phase by HMT..

Am curious gentlemen, anyone has a picture?!!?


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

View attachment 1002540


From https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-new-hmt-pilot-watch-india-358912-55.html#post2707398


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

animeher said:


> Is the moon phase watch available? I was informed from Pune HMT that they will be available only after June 13!
> 
> I checked the ADSL 03, but it wore a size small than Janata, and didn't go well on my hand. Similarly, I feel that Jhalak is a lost opportunity, where the size as well as the looking window is too small. Currently they do not have any model with clear caseback, which is surprising for automatic models. Tried searching for Roman Automatic a lot, but to no success.
> 
> ...


The Moon phase watch is an old model. Plenty are available at Mumbai. Just ask the Pune shop to transfer stock from Mumbai.

Yes Roman ADD dial is as big as the original Rajat etc. It should be easy to find, have you tried at Kamdar in Mumbai or shops in Bangalore? Talk to tejaswemn, he seemed to now where the watches were available a while back.

Electric blue Kohinoor was again a short lived model made years back, good luck finding that.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

tejasweemn said:


> Tried a lot.. But could not find pictures of the Moon phase by HMT..
> 
> Am curious gentlemen, anyone has a picture?!!?


see post 842 by animeher with a picture taken by me in 2010.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Commemorative watch to celebrate 50 years of independence, picked it up yesterday from HMT.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, some more pictures of the *Rajat Supreme*:
































































Hari


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks better in these pictures. They need to improve on the case back engraving next.


Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> They need to improve on the case back engraving next.


Might look better if the protective sticker is peeled off.


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

hari317 said:


> Commemorative watch to celebrate 50 years of independence, picked it up yesterday from HMT.


The time adjustment ring is so beautifully hidden! I was wondering where is it, till I saw the caseback photos. Is it hand wound or Quartz?

I feel your photos make the Rajat Supreme look better than in reality. I am more impressed by the pics than the real thing I saw yesterday! Good set of clicks.

Last, I am onto Roman Auto. Any idea about its dial size? You mentioned Pinaki had 30mm dial. Does Roman Automatic has same sized dial or 35mm?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

hari317 said:


> Might look better if the protective sticker is peeled off.


Probably will.....Take it off then


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

animeher said:


> The time adjustment ring is so beautifully hidden! I was wondering where is it, till I saw the caseback photos. Is it hand wound or Quartz?
> 
> I feel your photos make the Rajat Supreme look better than in reality. I am more impressed by the pics than the real thing I saw yesterday! Good set of clicks.
> 
> Last, I am onto Roman Auto. Any idea about its dial size? You mentioned Pinaki had 30mm dial. Does Roman Automatic has same sized dial or 35mm?


It is quartz. HMT 2080 movement. You mean the partially hidden crown, yes a few HMTs have this design, makes sense with a quartz watch where you don't have to correct the time often.

IIRC, Roman has same dial size as the Pinaki or Rajat. My watch is in storage and I am in no mood today to take one out to measure. 35mm etc are case sizes, a 35mm dial will have a much bigger case size. e.g. even the Rajat Supr has only a 32mm dial size but a 42mm case OD.

I am genuinely convinced that HMT have done a good job with the Rajat Supremo and I applaud their effort. Others are entitled to their contrary opinions, of course. IMO, Folks will be seeking this watch out a few years down the line... already people are looking hard for the NASL series which is out of stock.

Interestingly, many of the so called "rare" HMTs on the wish list of many like Excel, Leo, Kaushal, Roman ADD, Pinaki etc were not accepted well when they were initially introduced, so they were simply not produced after the initial lot.

However, the good thing is that there is much choice today, so one can always move on to the watch one likes.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Probably will.....Take it off then


yeah, when the time comes. BTW, have the new models hit your place yet?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

hari317 said:


> yeah, when the time comes. BTW, have the new models hit your place yet?


Haven't checked.... Will probably go on Thursday.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Creedoke (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey, I'm new to the group. Lovely to see a thread dedicated to HMT watches. 
Ive to thank this thread for reigniting my love for HMT watches.

So over a couple of months I began my collection.

I bought a pilot, a janata an ADSL - 04

The ADSL - 04 and the pilot

View attachment 1003176


Yesterday I got my hands on a newly launched Automatic - Rajat Supreme
I was completely captivated by the dial of the supreme.

View attachment 1003153


View attachment 1003154


I was told that the movement is imported and is an upgrade to the existing 8205. Its a miyota 8207. will have to see how well it lasts.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Creedoke said:


> Hey, I'm new to the group. Lovely to see a thread dedicated to HMT watches.
> Ive to thank this thread for reigniting my love for HMT watches.
> 
> So over a couple of months I began my collection.
> ...


First of all, welcome to the affordables area on WUS. Nice start with the HMTs and I am actually relieved to see that there is at least one more person who shares my enthusiasm for the new Rajat supreme.

The movement is imported and has the Japanese/English day calender, however it is the same old miyota 8205. They told me the same thing they told you... The showroom folks are apparently confused due to the 820712 marking on the new rajat case back. e.g. The NASS-06 has the 820909 marking on the case back, we know it does not have a 8209 in there...

You can check here to see the "three hand day date" movement lineup from Miyota here, there is only the 8205 in this size:

DOWNLOAD -MIYOTA MOVEMENT-

Best
Hari


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Welcome, creedoke!
And welcome back to HMT. Stunning pictures, and particularly that new Rajat dial


----------



## Creedoke (Feb 9, 2013)

hari317 said:


> The movement is imported and has the Japanese/English day calender, however it is the same old miyota 8205. They told me the same thing they told you... The showroom folks are apparently confused due to the 820712 marking on the new rajat case back. e.g. The NASS-06 has the 820909 marking on the case back, we know it does not have a 8209 in there...
> 
> You can check here to see the "three hand day date" movement lineup from Miyota here, there is only the 8205 in this size:
> 
> ...


Thanks hari, both for the welcome and the details on the miyota movement. My bad for being gullible.. 

Much appreciated.

And regarding the new watch.. You are not alone. Its beautiful.

Its quite a leap of faith for HMT to try out something different.

What did you think about the Kedar supreme?

I'll probably be buying it in a while..

However, I just couldnt shake the feeling that it resembled a rolex I had seen earlier..


----------



## Creedoke (Feb 9, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Welcome, creedoke!
> And welcome back to HMT. Stunning pictures, and particularly that new Rajat dial


Thank you Ohdark30,

much appreciated.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Creedoke said:


> What did you think about the Kedar supreme?
> 
> I'll probably be buying it in a while..
> 
> However, I just couldnt shake the feeling that it resembled a rolex I had seen earlier..


Oh, it seems they have neglected to show me the Kedar Supreme then. They told me only three supremes have come, do you have a picture of the kedar, I am very curious?

The Kedar premium on the other hand, is too Rado diastar like and too much gold for my liking but of course it is a matter of personal choice.

BTW did you buy your watch yesterday? I was there yesterday between 12:15 to 13:30hrs.


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

@Hari

I raced with my heart in the mouth; stars in the eyes; legs shaking; thighs palpitating (did it?); only to be shown a clock sitting coyly in a mega steel case. I wondered if all the running was worth the effort. I was given barely 10 mins by the lady to finish whatever I had to and be back in the driver's seat. I was disappointed! Rehmanbhai, as usual, was excited as ever with the new product and with a voice of a soothsayer claimed this priced possession will one day take on the likes of Rado and other biggies! I apologetically refused to buy the creation and raced back to save whatever was left of me. That was it.

Today, when I look at your pictures and Creedoke's; I am beginning to think if my judgement was all wrong! (The Sardar must be nodding) It is one hell of a watch to own. Rajat Supreme |>


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trueintrepid said:


> @Hari
> 
> I raced with my heart in the mouth; stars in the eyes; legs shaking; thighs palpitating (did it?); only to be shown a clock sitting coyly in a mega steel case. I wondered if all the running was worth the effort. I was given barely 10 mins by the lady to finish whatever I had to and be back in the driver's seat. I was disappointed! Rehmanbhai, as usual, was excited as ever with the new product and with a voice of a soothsayer claimed this priced possession will one day take on the likes of Rado and other biggies! I apologetically refused to buy the creation and raced back to save whatever was left of me. That was it.
> 
> Today, when I look at your pictures and Creedoke's; I am beginning to think if my judgement was all wrong! (The Sardar must be nodding) It is one hell of a watch to own. Rajat Supreme |>


There is always the next weekend. Go back and buy one. Support HMT with your wallet.


----------



## Creedoke (Feb 9, 2013)

@ the group.. My apologies.. It appears that I have consistently acted as a rookie jumping the gun to give improper data.
First regarding the Movement. 
and just recently with the details regarding the new model being released. I'm really sorry bout that. 


o|


@ Hari.. 

You are right.. Three new models were released ( Kedar supreme seems to be sadly a figment of moi imagination :-( ) 


1. Kanchan Supreme
2. Saurab Supreme 
3. Rajat Supreme


And I was at the store at 1425 hrs on Saturday

/Cheers


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Creedoke said:


> @ the group.. My apologies.. It appears that I have consistently acted as a rookie jumping the gun to give improper data.
> First regarding the Movement.
> and just recently with the details regarding the new model being released. I'm really sorry bout that.
> 
> ...


No worries, creedoke, your enthusiasm is infectious!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Creedoke said:


> @ the group.. My apologies.. It appears that I have consistently acted as a rookie jumping the gun to give improper data.
> First regarding the Movement.
> and just recently with the details regarding the new model being released. I'm really sorry bout that.
> 
> ...


Not at all. 

Looking fwd to hear more from you.

Best
Hari


----------



## ragh (Feb 27, 2012)

Great shots Hari and Creedoke! The Supremes really look good.

(Btw..just curious, is the print on the dial of Rajat Supreme slightly displaced towards the crown in both of the pics? Or maybe I am seeing it that way due to the angle of the shot..)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ragh said:


> Great shots Hari and Creedoke! The Supremes really look good.
> 
> (Btw..just curious, is the print on the dial of Rajat Supreme slightly displaced towards the crown in both of the pics? Or maybe I am seeing it that way due to the angle of the shot..)


Appears to be perfectly centered Ragh.
Have the Supremes reached the Bangalore outlets yet?


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe it's time I started posting a few pictures.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Dave, 

You have some nice examples. The electric blue Chirag and the nice black Rajat. are some closeups possible?

Best
Hari


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok Hari. Just getting ready for work. Will try and take some more shots tonight.

Sent from my house to your house using whatsisname.


----------



## ragh (Feb 27, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Have the Supremes reached the Bangalore outlets yet?


Haven't visited the showrooms for 2 weeks now Hari, planning to visit this saturday.


----------



## ragh (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice ones Demag! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ragh (Feb 27, 2012)

The dial assembly tender for Rajat Supreme:

Tenders India, The Indian Government Tenders Information System

Note the technical drawing : http://www.tenders.gov.in/viewtenddoc.asp?tid=karn542854&wno=1&td=TE (black and blue colours as well.)

Also, another recent tender from WFR : Tenders India, The Indian Government Tenders Information System

It says

_"Please note that ours is a Watch Factory engaged in manufacturing of Hand Wound
Mechanical Watches as well as quartz watches. Due to manufacturing constraints, we
now intent to buy complete machine i.e Mechanical Movement (Hand Wound) having
following specifications."_

Pretty worrying as the 02XX movements at least were manufactured in-house.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ragh said:


> The dial assembly tender for Rajat Supreme:
> 
> Tenders India, The Indian Government Tenders Information System
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## cambrid (Jan 18, 2011)

I've just ordered an HMT Sona. It's going to take about three weeks before it joins my venerable, but treasured Jawan.










I wonder if anyone would be kind enough to post a wrist shot of their gold dialed Sonas, or any other Sonas, to keep me going until it arrives? I haven't seen very many Sonas on the forum, which is a shame because it has a classic, sixties, retro look that you only seem to find in vintage (and usually broken) watches.

Cheers!

Cam


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

cambrid said:


> I've just ordered an HMT Sona. It's going to take about three weeks before it joins my venerable, but treasured Jawan.


Nice Jawan, well preserved.

here is a nice sona wristshot by eskay:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-9.html#post6051291


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

What is the difference between Jawan and Pilot? Dial size/numerals? I was informed that a full numerals Pilot was expected next week, and so was Pilot. Anyone knows the difference between these two? Sorry if this is too blunt a question.


----------



## cambrid (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks hari, very nice indeed.

The Pilots seem to come in a few configurations, but the unique thing about the Jawan seems to be the bold yellow dot hour markers, with Arabic numerals on the quarter dial marks. I prefer the Jawan to the pilot actually.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Here are some pics of the Kohinoor and the Rajat. I hope they are ok. I have been playing with an image resizer to try and make them presentable. Mmm I need some more practice I think!:-s

View attachment 1006193
View attachment 1006194
View attachment 1006196
View attachment 1006199


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice watch Dave. The dial is very nice. The caseback appears to be from a GP watch however, but that hardly matters.

Best
Hari


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Hari. I think with most Hmt watches you take pot luck as to what caseback you get. I will try and post some pics of the Rajat later. I have bought some Cape Cod cloths and want to try them on it as it is covered lots of fine scratches.

Sent from my house to your house using whatsisname.


----------



## gborzi (Jan 2, 2013)

My new HMT Ravi, bought it from Greateasterdeals on ebay on Feb. 15, arrived today. No customs, neither VAT, it's below 22 euro.
View attachment 1006749

It's my first gilded watch. I was afraid it could be too glittering for my taste, now that I've it on my small wrist, that apprehension is no more.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> Thanks Hari. I think with most Hmt watches you take pot luck as to what caseback you get. I will try and post some pics of the Rajat later. I have bought some Cape Cod cloths and want to try them on it as it is covered lots of fine scratches.


Factory config case backs might have faults and some mix and match, but they still will not mark GP on a steel cased watch. However on a used watch from ebay resellers, you can never predict what you will get.

Cape cod should give some relief, i have had good results polishing acrylic crystals with it.

Regards
Hari


----------



## cambrid (Jan 18, 2011)

gborzi said:


> My new HMT Ravi, bought it from Greateasterdeals on ebay on Feb. 15, arrived today. No customs, neither VAT, it's below 22 euro.
> View attachment 1006749
> 
> It's my first gilded watch. I was afraid it could be too glittering for my taste, now that I've it on my small wrist, that apprehension is no more.


Looks lovely where it counts; on the wrist. I understand that the plating on HMTs is decent, being 3 microns thick and 23k gold. A lot of electro plate is now 1 micron. Old watches have 5 to 10 micron plating, but it was once the custom to wear one watch as an almost permanent fixture. With occasional wear the plate should last for decades, also, I believe HMT plate on brass, so wear will be less noticeable. Thanks for the nice pic.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

hari317 said:


> The Tarun with a new Janata that I bought today, again for a fellow WIS:


Hi hari ...HMT Janata looks lovely what size is it? IIm interested in buying one but I prefer watches over 38mm. Any models available for my pref in HMT?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ksrao_74 said:


> Hi hari ...HMT Janata looks lovely what size is it? IIm interested in buying one but I prefer watches over 38mm. Any models available for my pref in HMT?


Hi, the Janata has a 35mm case OD, excluding the crown. However these watches wear big on the wrist.

In automatics have a look at NASL 03, NASS 06 and the new Supreme models all these are quite big.


----------



## gborzi (Jan 2, 2013)

cambrid said:


> Looks lovely where it counts; on the wrist. I understand that the plating on HMTs is decent, being 3 microns thick and 23k gold. A lot of electro plate is now 1 micron. Old watches have 5 to 10 micron plating, but it was once the custom to wear one watch as an almost permanent fixture. With occasional wear the plate should last for decades, also, I believe HMT plate on brass, so wear will be less noticeable. Thanks for the nice pic.


Thanks for the informations. I've checked the watch for any micro-inscription like Au 23, but found nothing. This is a recently built watch, it has a "pressure" caseback (is this the correct term?), not a screw-down one.


----------



## Hubilee Jubilee (Feb 23, 2013)

cambrid said:


> I wonder if anyone would be kind enough to post a wrist shot of their gold dialed Sonas, or any other Sonas, to keep me going until it arrives? I haven't seen very many Sonas on the forum, which is a shame because it has a classic, sixties, retro look that you only seem to find in vintage (and usually broken) watches.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Cam



View attachment 1010300


View attachment 1010301


View attachment 1010302


----------



## MMT (Feb 11, 2006)

A word of caution

Anyone thinking that he/she can hack his/her HMT hand-winding mechanical watch by turning the crown slightly clock-wise (the hands counter-clockwise) until the second hand stops, *DON'T* *DO IT!* My watch just died because of that, and it's the first time I did it. R.I.P. HMT. :-d

Cheers,

MMT


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMT said:


> A word of caution
> 
> Anyone thinking that he/she can hack his/her HMT hand-winding mechanical watch by turning the crown slightly clock-wise (the hands counter-clockwise) until the second hand stops, *DON'T* *DO IT!* My watch just died because of that, and it's the first time I did it. R.I.P. HMT. :-d
> 
> ...


Hi MMT, thanks for the heads up, but perhaps there were some additional issues with the watch? The 0231 will not die due to this if the cannon pinion friction is correctly adjusted (Brand new HMTs appear to be well adjusted) this should not be an issue.

If this was a recently purchased watch, you might want to contact the seller.

Best
Hari


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

What is the best way to adjust time on an HMT? I wear mine infrequently, and always forget should I set the time clockwise or counterclock wise. Does it make any difference?


----------



## MMT (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Hari,

Thank you for the info. I didn't think that it would be typical for a 0231 to break down so easily. It's brand new, but I'll think about mailing it all the way back to India. Like you said in another thread, for US$ 30, I'm not sure it's worth all the trouble.

Cheers,

MMT



hari317 said:


> Hi MMT, thanks for the heads up, but perhaps there were some additional issues with the watch? The 0231 will not die due to this if the cannon pinion friction is correctly adjusted (Brand new HMTs appear to be well adjusted) this should not be an issue.
> 
> If this was a recently purchased watch, you might want to contact the seller.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

animeher said:


> What is the best way to adjust time on an HMT? I wear mine infrequently, and always forget should I set the time clockwise or counterclock wise. Does it make any difference?


fully wind the watch before adjusting time. CCW/CW does not matter for the handwinders. It somewhat matters for the automatics due to the calender.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMT said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Thank you for the info. I didn't think that it would be typical for a 0231 to break down so easily. It's brand new, but I'll think about mailing it all the way back to India. Like you said in another thread, for US$ 30, I'm not sure it's worth all the trouble.
> 
> ...


Try winding the watch fully and giving it a "flick" to see if it will start. Best, Hari


----------



## MMT (Feb 11, 2006)

Still dead, :-( but thanks for your advice. 

Cheers,

MMT


----------



## Morris Minor (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi, I collect vintage Citizen watches (see my blog: Sweephand's Vintage Citizen Watch Blog | Welcome to the world of Citizen's vintage timepieces) and I've learned through a comment there that HMT watches have been made continuously from the early 1960s. Swaminathan Panchapagesan kindly linked his comment to this thread. Although I am usually ok at dating vintage Citizens I'm not so sure about my HMT, since the design hasn't really changed much over the years. The dial is marked Citizen, so I wondered when that was changed to the model names we now see? It's a hand winder, with the 17 jewel 02 movement:

View attachment 1010370
View attachment 1010371
View attachment 1010372


I'd be very grateful for any info - for example is the number on the back a serial number with production date info? Could it be 1970, or 1980, or 1990!!?

And I should say as well, it keeps just about perfect time b-)

Stephen


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Morris Minor said:


> I'd be very grateful for any info - for example is the number on the back a serial number with production date info? Could it be 1970, or 1980, or 1990!!?


Hi Stephen, Thanks for showing your example and your blog is very informative. Little information is available about their early models so we dont know if your watch predates the name watches or not. Citizen is translated into Hindi as "Janata" and the Janata is still their bread-butter model.

The case back consists of three segments: factory code, case code and case producer code. I don't have sufficient documents with me to exactly decipher the codes. however, the first field on your case back is 01 which indicates WF-1 at Bangalore.

You can read more in their website reg their history and milestones etc...

History | HMT Watches

Hari


----------



## Morris Minor (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Hari, thank you for a quick and informative reply. Much appreciated. And the link to the HMT website is very helpful and it is an interesting read - somehow I hadn't found that when I was searching last night.

Thanks for the guidance on the case back code - I shall forget about trying to get a date from it  

All the best,
Stephen


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Stephen that Hmt Citizen is a fascinating watch. The link is clearly there between the two companies. It's the first example I've seen.

Here are a few pics of the black Rajat. I've spent some time with my newly acquired Cape Cod cloths polishing the case. It's a big improvement as before the steel had so many fine scratches it was quite dull. I'm sure I can make it better still!


----------



## gborzi (Jan 2, 2013)

I adjusted the day on my Ravi by moving time clockwise-counterclockwise around midnight "Russian style". It is running fine, I think it can be adjusted both ways.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

The blue Chirag.

Although the Chirag is a very attractive watch it has never been one of my favourites. It has a mind of its own, sometimes running for days on end without a problem and then other times not wanting to run at all. It is a love hate relationship. I have it on my wrist now and it is running fine. Although when I picked it up 10 minutes ago it was stopped.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

A few more from the collection. Three Maurya's. I'm fairly confident the middle one is correct. The two outside ones were bought for peanuts as non-runners and of course they haven't missed a beat!:-d


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice watches both of them Dave. I am used to seeing both the Rajat and the Chirag on their distinctive steel bracelets. I feel the Chirag looks best on steel.


----------



## Morris Minor (Jun 23, 2010)

demag said:


> Stephen that Hmt Citizen is a fascinating watch. The link is clearly there between the two companies. It's the first example I've seen.


I have seen a few others marked 'Citizen', I think there is one in this thread somewhere in fact....

They tend to look older than others marked with 'Janata', which is why I wondered if 'Citizen' was only on the earlier ones.

Stephen


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I see there is an ebay seller based in India who insists Hmt watches are Swiss made.:-d
Well you learn something every day.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Morris Minor said:


> I have seen a few others marked 'Citizen', I think there is one in this thread somewhere in fact....
> 
> They tend to look older than others marked with 'Janata', which is why I wondered if 'Citizen' was only on the earlier ones.
> 
> Stephen


Hi Stephen,

The model closest to your Citizen appears to be the present Sona. It has the same 3 piece case and movement is secured to case with two screws as compared to the other models where the movement ring does the job of securing the movement.

Hari


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

demag said:


> I see there is an ebay seller based in India who insists Hmt watches are Swiss made.:-d
> Well you learn something every day.


Must be selling them for a packet!

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> I see there is an ebay seller based in India who insists Hmt watches are Swiss made.:-d
> Well you learn something every day.


Could not find the listing with a "HMT swiss" search, can you post the item number?

Thanks!


----------



## Arunbr (Mar 4, 2013)

Rajat Supreme bought in Bangalore HMT Bhavan on 15th Mar'13.

View attachment 1011588


Regards
Arun


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Arunbr said:


> Rajat Supreme bought in Bangalore HMT Bhavan on 15th Mar'13.
> 
> Regards
> Arun


Superb!


----------



## Arunbr (Mar 4, 2013)

My Janata and Pilot. Both bought in 2012 from HMT Bhavan showroom, Bangalore.

View attachment 1011699


Regards
Arun


----------



## quantumleap1 (Dec 29, 2012)

My latest ebay acquisition form fateh: Had a bit of issues with the cannon pinion as the hour hand seemed to slip a bit and led to be non-aligned - but somehow it has sorted out and it keeps perfect time. No, really perfect. +1 sec in 4 days.... Can't believe that.... the red sweeping hand is nice, only the replacement on the dial is a bit of an disadvantage.


----------



## Arunbr (Mar 4, 2013)

HMT quartz Tennmax bought in late 90s for a price ~ INR 500.
Read more about Tennmax here.
Rediff On The NeT Business News: HMT's watch division ticking away to glory

View attachment 1011702


Regards
Arun


----------



## Arunbr (Mar 4, 2013)

1973 Jawahar White dial.
My Dad's 10 years service watch from Public sector firm.

View attachment 1011735


Regards
Arun


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

quantumleap1 said:


> My latest ebay acquisition form fateh: Had a bit of issues with the cannon pinion as the hour hand seemed to slip a bit and led to be non-aligned - but somehow it has sorted out and it keeps perfect time. No, really perfect. +1 sec in 4 days.... Can't believe that.... the red sweeping hand is nice, only the replacement on the dial is a bit of an disadvantage.


I'll send along another original dial for free along with your next purchase. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Arunbr said:


> 1973 Jawahar White dial.
> My Dad's 10 years service watch from Public sector firm.
> 
> View attachment 1011735
> ...


I have the same in black.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Remarkable contributions Arun, much appreciated. Very interesting to read about Tennmax and HMT actually exporting watch components. Thanks!

The Jawahar is beautiful, can you take a pic of the case back and post? Which year did your dad receive the watch? thanks!


----------



## Arunbr (Mar 4, 2013)

Is this watch genuine ?
Found it appealing with the red second sweep hand...

View attachment 1012583


Thanks
Arun


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Arunbr said:


> Is this watch genuine ?
> Found it appealing with the red second sweep hand...
> 
> Thanks
> Arun


Yes, of course it is genuine, nice find. I have an identical watch that I posted about a few pages back.


----------



## quantumleap1 (Dec 29, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> I'll send along another original dial for free along with your next purchase.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Thx - somehow it broke down today on being fully wound - do not know yet what happened but it seems to be some issue with the balance spring - if I loosen the screw, it ticks if I put it back in - it stops - worked for fully 5 days but now, I think I have to take it apart to adjust it.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

hari317 said:


> The Moon phase watch is an old model. Plenty are available at Mumbai. Just ask the Pune shop to transfer stock from Mumbai.
> 
> Yes Roman ADD dial is as big as the original Rajat etc. It should be easy to find, have you tried at Kamdar in Mumbai or shops in Bangalore? Talk to tejaswemn, he seemed to now where the watches were available a while back.
> 
> Electric blue Kohinoor was again a short lived model made years back, good luck finding that.


Roman ke liye bohot bhag daud kiya main.. Mr.Satyanarayana had a couple of them in november 2012, when I was in bangalore


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Heres mine.. The most photogenic watch..


----------



## cambrid (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is my Sona, just arrived in the UK from India. I'm very, very happy with this watch purchased from e-bay seller Fateh Bajwa. Postage was free, delivered in nine days; excellent.



















This retro size watch which slides neatly under a shirt cuff, reminds me of sixties classic watches; watches you might see on the wrists of people in films like The Ipcress Files, or Get Carter.










Thank you Fateh, if you ever look in here.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

330889100765 ebay item number for Swiss Hmt.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

cambrid said:


> Here is my Sona, just arrived in the UK from India. I'm very, very happy with this watch purchased from e-bay seller Fateh Bajwa. Postage was free, delivered in nine days; excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Glad you like it. Wear it in good health. 

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> 330889100765 ebay item number for Swiss Hmt.


The caseback is interesting. It says WFS (Watch Factory-Srinagar). I had not seen this marking before, it is the older name for the factory before it was renamed Chinar.


----------



## thebuddahman (Mar 11, 2013)

Hari - I've seen a Pilot that looks modern with large silver numbers very different from the older style that are abundant on eBay. Can you tell me the model no?


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Arrived yesterday, my new pilot with the red second hand. Amazing what that little detail can do for looks...very nice. I think a got a bit "lucky" with this one also, regarding the hand-painted lume - both the twelve and the dots are very nicely executed. 
Torbjorn
View attachment 1015507


----------



## devarshi84 (May 26, 2011)

Got my First HMT. It's a Kanchan Supreme. The Hands are different from one of the pics posted above in black dial. They have Lume at the ends but the markers are hollow. Also the gold hour markers on black dial look nice. The hour markers have green dots but dont seem to illuminate. My daily wear to work to match my dads 1976 OMAX Automatic.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

thebuddahman said:


> Hari - I've seen a Pilot that looks modern with large silver numbers very different from the older style that are abundant on eBay. Can you tell me the model no?


a picture or the ebay item number will help. If the numbers are in greenish hand painted lume, the model is most probably a Jawan.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Arrived yesterday, my new pilot with the red second hand. Amazing what that little detail can do for looks...very nice. I think a got a bit "lucky" with this one also, regarding the hand-painted lume - both the twelve and the dots are very nicely executed.
> Torbjorn


Lovely, I got a few of these in too. They remind me a lot of the Chinar ones. I wish they had not redesigned the dial when they remade the watches at Ranibagh.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

devarshi84 said:


> Got my First HMT. It's a Kanchan Supreme. The Hands are different from one of the pics posted above in black dial. They have Lume at the ends but the markers are hollow. Also the gold hour markers on black dial look nice. The hour markers have green dots but dont seem to illuminate. My daily wear to work to match my dads 1976 OMAX Automatic.


Nice, what dial color did you choose?

Here is a pic of the Kanchan Supreme with the hands like you have described:


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

hari317 said:


> The caseback is interesting. It says WFS (Watch Factory-Srinagar). I had not seen this marking before, it is the older name for the factory before it was renamed Chinar.


Probably the seller thinks its Switzerland instead of Srinagar. 

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## devarshi84 (May 26, 2011)

hari317 said:


> Nice, what dial color did you choose?Here is a pic of the Kanchan Supreme with the hands like you have described:


Black dial.


----------



## thebuddahman (Mar 11, 2013)

hari317 said:


> a picture or the ebay item number will help. If the numbers are in greenish hand painted lume, the model is most probably a Jawan.


Nope, it's a white dial with large silver numbers at 12, 3, 6 and 9. Looks like a textured bit in the middle. Definitely says PILOT in capital letters. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

View attachment 1016133

Like this?
The rare-as-hens'-teeth white Pilot


----------



## thebuddahman (Mar 11, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> View attachment 1016133
> 
> Like this?
> The rare-as-hens'-teeth white Pilot


That's the one! So I'm guessing it's a fair amount then if I did find one?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

thebuddahman said:


> That's the one! So I'm guessing it's a fair amount then if I did find one?


Ok, That is the so called white pilot. It was also made in golden finish. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-pilot-white-dial-371146.html

If you find one let me know too.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

HMT Pranav

View attachment 1016782


----------



## pramodforu (Nov 18, 2012)

Today I got this HMT Aroop Watch

View attachment 1020436
View attachment 1020437
View attachment 1020438
View attachment 1020439
View attachment 1020440
View attachment 1020441
View attachment 1020442

Pramod 
New Delhi


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

pramodforu said:


> Today I got this HMT Aroop Watch
> 
> View attachment 1020436
> View attachment 1020437
> ...


That looks great! Reminds me a lot of the Rado Diastar.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

pramodforu said:


> Today I got this HMT Aroop Watch


 Excellent. Case is very similar to one found on Vinay.


----------



## docbp87 (Dec 12, 2012)

Jawan on Black/Khaki NATO. Doesn't run worth a sh*t (stops a lot, even if fully wound. Needs a good smack to get going again, etc.), but it looks pretty darn cool!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

docbp87 said:


> Jawan on Black/Khaki NATO. Doesn't run worth a sh*t (stops a lot, even if fully wound. Needs a good smack to get going again, etc.), but it looks pretty darn cool!


A pity, since the watch will run quite well if it is serviced properly. Who knows what all happened with this poor watch before being finally sold to you.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes I have found all they need is a few drops of oil as they have probably never seen any for years.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

demag said:


> Sometimes I have found all they need is a few drops of oil as they have probably never seen any for years.


Where might one apply said drops of oil?


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

First you need to buy proper watch oil. It can be bought from ebay. Then when you remove the caseback you will see three or four little red jewels set in the movement. These are actually bearings that the spindles of the movement locate in. You can place a tiny drop of oil in each one of them from something like the end of a very thin paper clip or pin or thin nail. Make sure whatever you use to apply the oil is very clean. You don't want to introduce any dirt into the movement. Be very careful and steady and do not get any oil on the hairspring as that will have disastrous results and only use a very small amount each time. You don't want to flood the movement. I have rescued a lot of poorly performing Hmt watches in this way. They may well be twenty or thirty years old and never seen a drop of oil in their life. Which actually speaks a hell of a lot for the design in that they can run that long without service.

The problem is with an Hmt it might only cost $20 but a full blown service might be $60. Three times the cost of the watch. So just try a little bit of diy and it can work wonders.:-!


----------



## Gladwin (Oct 21, 2011)

These are great watches. I plan to buy another HMT if I go to India end of this year.

Gladwin


----------



## klf_nc (Feb 26, 2013)

going to India in October - I'd love to find a HMT while there.

Are there any sellers in Hyderabad or Chennai?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

klf_nc said:


> going to India in October - I'd love to find a HMT while there.
> 
> Are there any sellers in Hyderabad or Chennai?


HMT owns showrooms in these two cities.

Showrooms | HMT Watches


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*NASL 02*. Today is the second time I am wearing this.

View attachment 1023169


View attachment 1023171


View attachment 1023179


View attachment 1023187


View attachment 1023189


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> *NASL 02*. Today is the second time I am wearing this.


your face is clearly visible, reflected in the bezel , nice pics.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

hari317 said:


> your face is clearly visible, reflected in the bezel , nice pics.


Nothing to hide mate. 

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## Trueintrepid (Jun 12, 2012)

This is an interesting read: http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/c...w/19182261.cms


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

NASL02 is a Lovely watch. As you know I have the same and it's one of my favourites. Great pics too!
Torbjorn


----------



## gborzi (Jan 2, 2013)

Just arrived today, after one month. HMT Rajat with black dial, pre-owned







got it on ebay for just 10.5 £. The packaging was really substantial, the seller spared no effort with paper and plastic to protect the watch. Which was already ticking when I finally unpacked it. My first impression is decidedly positive.


----------



## puchelaar (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice, congratulations!

Looks like my wish-list just got another entry 


Sent through Tapatalk


----------



## gborzi (Jan 2, 2013)

puchelaar said:


> Very nice, congratulations!
> 
> Looks like my wish-list just got another entry


Thanks puchelar. After the first day I can report some more details about the watch:
1) It took +58 seconds in 24h, 26 on my wrist (16h), 32 while I was sleeping (8h) and left the watch in the vertical position.
2) The lume isn't very useful, when I woke up I couldn't read the time, it's no Seiko.
3) The rotor is a little bit noisy, but it works.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Saw this quartz model today:










Curved glass:


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rajat Supreme with Solid Link Strap, hollow end links:



















Blue Dial Variant:


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

New Models the NASS-03 in Blue, black and Pearly white dials, with solid link straps and hollow end links:

I have purchased the pearly white dial watch, so I will take some more pics using my other camera in leisure. For now, pls bear with my cell phone pics.





































Best
Hari


----------



## Rat Fink (Apr 29, 2011)

My hmt watch, thanks to Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rat Fink said:


> My hmt watch, thanks to Hari


Hi RF, glad to see the wrist shots! nice.

Best
Hari


----------



## noodlenoggin (Jan 24, 2011)

HMT Sona by sunliner500, on Flickr

I ran to the post office and picked up my new HMT Sona from Fateh this morning. Looks great -- better than my phone camera shows. Arrived in great shape, works perfectly. I think I'll be wearing this as my new daily work watch.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

NASS-03 White Dial:



























































































The watch measures 40mm across and 45mm lug to lug. 20mm straps.

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

hari317 said:


> Rajat Supreme with Solid Link Strap, hollow end links:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking models Hari (especially the NASS 03). I love how HMT still holds onto the 70's aesthetic with the Rajat Supreme. Looks like they've reused the Kedar case.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kevan said:


> Nice looking models Hari (especially the NASS 03). I love how HMT still holds onto the 70's aesthetic with the Rajat Supreme. Looks like they've reused the Kedar case.


Hi Kevan, I agree. the case is similar (Rado...). When compared to the older kedar, this case is flatter and bigger. I like the dial work on both the Rajat supreme as well as NASS03 white.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Janata Full Hindi Numerals- Type II :


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

A new variant of the HMT Pilot has been introduced by the factory. This one has the numerals at each hour and they are all hand lumed. Lume job is typical HMT. There was a mini stampede at the showroom today when these watches (all Hindi and the new Pilot)were delivered by the courier, almost all of them were gone within minutes.



















The new Pilot came with a hang tag:










Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

The Pilot isn't my style (I prefer the Jawan for a military look) but in my opinion this redesign improves the Pilot greatly. The other one's dial looks a little too spare and cheap, whereas this one has more character. Sstill don't understand why "Pilot" is always written so dark and harder-to-see than other models.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kevan said:


> The Pilot isn't my style (I prefer the Jawan for a military look) but in my opinion this redesign improves the Pilot greatly. The other one's dial looks a little too spare and cheap, whereas this one has more character. Sstill don't understand why "Pilot" is always written so dark and harder-to-see than other models.


Kevan, have you seen the modern Re-issued Jawan?


----------



## puchelaar (Dec 19, 2011)

It took some time, but this weekend the mailman delivered a package that made me happy 

Once again one of our fellow WUS'ers from India proved helpful in acquiring an HMT for one of us non-Indians. A big thanks to animeher! :-!

Anyway, here are the pictures of my Hindi Janata, and the NASS 11 (which I'm trying to change to either a NASL or NASC (leather or canvas strap), because my skin doesn't seem to like steel wristbands).

Enjoy!

* The NASS 11:*









* The well-known Janata in one of it's many beautiful guises (I love the red seconds hand):*









* Brotherly together in the NASS's box:*









* Some dial close-ups:*













































* And finally a last dial shot (taken with a fish-eye lens, so there may be some distortion):*


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

hari317 said:


> Kevan, have you seen the modern Re-issued Jawan?


Just looked it up on Ebay, Hari. It's definitely "dimmer" than my vintage Jawan (marked WFS 319060). Resembles the subdued ink on the Pilot dial. Any idea why they do that?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kevan said:


> Just looked it up on Ebay, Hari. It's definitely "dimmer" than my vintage Jawan (marked WFS 319060). Resembles the subdued ink on the Pilot dial. Any idea why they do that?


The Old Jawans really shine, 100%, but my only problem was that I could never buy them new(I am OCD about such things.) and neither could I ever locate any NOS, no one seemed to know much about this model at HMT when I made enquiries. Actually the first time I could see the Jawans up close is when I offered to help a UK member get his dead Jawans, but with beautiful dials up and running through Mumbai HMT. They inspected the watch and confirmed that the watch, dials and arrow casebacks were original jobs and not aftermarket as was widely speculated on WUS at that time. The older Jawans are really well made items and the original hands are also nice ones. HMT AFAI have seen never used those long slender lumed hands on any other model.

Kevan, the Pilot/new Jawan are made as follows, the dial is first screen printed, indices if any, are applied and then the dial is lacquered. The lume is then hand applied not using brush but from a conical nozzle tube. The lume is brighter in color than the screen printed guide hence maybe you perceive the dullness.

HTH

Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Received a parcel today:








\

Inside it:










This is the rare silver sunburst dial English Janata with red seconds hand. A very elegant watch. The dial is seldom seen.

Some more pictures:




























Comparing the Silver sunburst on the left to the White on the right:



















Detail:










Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

That sunburst dial really gives that particular Janata a look similar to the HMT Kiran and Jubilee. Nice.

Regarding the Rajat Supreme Hari, how do you rate the strap? Is it at least along the lines of what they supplied with the NASL series or should I expect to swap it out once mine arrives?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kevan said:


> Regarding the Rajat Supreme Hari, how do you rate the strap? Is it at least along the lines of what they supplied with the NASL series or should I expect to swap it out once mine arrives?


I would rate the leather strap as perfectly acceptable and serviceable, it is supple and better IMO than the older NASL straps that tended to harden/take a set during storage. But of course YMMV.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kevan said:


> That sunburst dial really gives that particular Janata a look similar to the HMT Kiran and Jubilee. Nice.


Agreed. This Sunburst Janata is the silver colored counterpart to the gorgeous Kiran. Both were made by the same factory, in fact. Pics of HMT Kiran.

The Jubilee is slightly different in the color of the dial and also the fact that the indices on the Jubilee are printed rather than mechanically fixed. HMT Jubilee pics.

Regards,
Hari


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

The silver Janata looks great! Jubilee has more 'in your face' dial, this Silver Janata looks much subtle. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## tuur (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello everyone, i'm new here and need your help.
I want to buy a HTM for my father in law, i just love the classic look!!
The one i have my eyes on is a "new old stock" says the seller..
Is this the real deal or... 
I'm missing the HMT logo, and the second hand is red...
Can anyone tell me something about this watch?






















Cheers!

(Sorry for my _poor English)_


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

tuur said:


> Hello everyone, i'm new here and need your help.
> I want to buy a HTM for my father in law, i just love the classic look!!
> The one i have my eyes on is a "new old stock" says the seller..
> Is this the real deal or...
> ...


I should defer to the experts, but while the movement looks authentic to me the caseback gives me pause. I know that ebay sellers used to engrave the casebacks to make them seem authentic. The "arrow" means it is/was military issue, but there's not enough numbers on the back to support that, and the arrow on the back seems added later. Other than that, the caseback is HMT. With ANY ebay HMT purchase though, be wary of "new old stock" or "original" as sellers use that term haphazardly. The watch looks in fine condition regardless. The inside of the watch makes me doubt it is NOS but it's certainly one of the better examples of vintage HMT's I've seen.

Hari or Fateh will be able to give you a definitive answer.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

As far as I know HMT ALWAYS put their logo on the dial, so that leads me to believe this is not nos and has a repainted dial. There are lots of these things on ebay and unscrupulous sellers will write anything to sell a watch. Hari and Fateh are definitely the experts on these so don't make a hasty purchase if you can wait for expert advice. They are in India so probably tucked up in bed now but will be here in a few hours to help. Also don't pay stupid money as new Hmt's can be bought for very reasonable prices.

Ah I nearly forgot. Welcome to WUS and have a great time!:-!


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, Ebay is replete with sellers who claim that their dials are "100% Original, not repainted or refinished" but obviously ARE repainted. That definitely is an HMT caseback. The arrow is not recessed though like the other engraving; it was almost certainly lasered on later. All the HMT Military examples I've seen have had HMT on the dial and another set of numbers on the back.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dave and Kevan are right. The dial is aftermarket repainted. I would avoid.


----------



## gborzi (Jan 2, 2013)

These two beauties arrived today, thanks to Hari.














with an ancestor







with India on a Soviet made world map







less than two weeks from India to Italy!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice pics! Wear the watches in good health Giuseppe.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey people.. Got admission for MBA in christ university bangalore.. Will stay for 2 years near heart of HMT.. 

By the way I was speaking to a dealer in Bangalore and he said HMT is making a skeleton priced at 7k.. Hope they r not using too much gold plating in it.. If it is steel, I will buy it for my college..

Anyone confirming this to be true? The last skeleton they made resembled a stripped Sona, do not know what is up their sleeve now in terms of design..

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

tejasweemn said:


> Anyone confirming this to be true?


First time I am hearing about it. Who knows, maybe true also. Now that they decided to outsource(import) even the handwound movements(based on the tender notices), they can get plenty of Chinese skeleton movements and sell them at silly markups like Titan does.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

New HMT Chronos:

Some 6 new HMT chronos appear to be in the pipeline. Based on the ultra cheap VD57 from SII. So is that bye bye to the Miyota OS-10 and OS-20 that HMT has been using so far?

Some drawings of the new Chrono.

http://www.tenders.gov.in/viewtenddoc.asp?tid=karn562829&wno=1&td=TE


----------



## Willy320 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello
HMT jawan :


HMT rajat : (in wait)


HMT maurya :


and 
HMT aroop (in wait)


what is the size of strap on this aroop ? 18mm too ?
thank's


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

The Jawan looks perfect on a Bond NATO. I have mine on one too. Love the Aroop!


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

hari317 said:


> New HMT Chronos:
> 
> Some 6 new HMT chronos appear to be in the pipeline. Based on the ultra cheap VD57 from SII. So is that bye bye to the Miyota OS-10 and OS-20 that HMT has been using so far?
> 
> ...


The drawings look great. Quite modern for my taste and goes against HMT's character but as you say Hari, better to be a company that looks to evolve and do new things. Better than taking a beating from Titan sitting down.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I bought this last night. I'm not even sure if it's genuine but for the money I couldn't turn it down. It's one I've never heard of, maybe our experts can hopefully enlighten us.

Hmt Heera.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

This arrived by special delivery at lunch time. Two days delivery from India, Amazing!
It was listed as used with a repainted dial but to me the dial looks fine and is complete with sunburst effect.
The caseback has been opened and has a few light marks but overall I am very pleased. Watch plus express postage GBP18.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> I bought this last night. I'm not even sure if it's genuine but for the money I couldn't turn it down. It's one I've never heard of, maybe our experts can hopefully enlighten us.
> 
> Hmt Heera.


The Heera is a legit model. You can find some pics of my example here: link

The case and hands on your watch appear to be from the HMT Sportstar model.

HTH Hari

PS: Nice purchase, the Jubilee, looks wonderful!


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info Hari. The case on your Heera looks similar to the Rajat. Is that correct?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> Thanks for the info Hari. The case on your Heera looks similar to the Rajat. Is that correct?


Hi Dave, not the Rajat, it is very close to the Kohinoor's case, maybe my pics make the case top look sloped.

Best
Hari


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

My new Rajat Supreme. A big watch (but not too big for my small wrist) that looks way better in person than online. The white dial has a opalescent sheen to it; the latticework on the dial (which my phone pics can't show) reminds me of those latticed windows of Mughal architecture. It's a very "Indian" watch and I think HMT has done a great job with it. Would I like it better if it were a 39-40mm case? Yes. But it's unlike anything in my collection and certainly looks like an updated Rajat, paying homage to HMT's design lineage. I also think it will look fantastic on a wine-colored strap....


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

More pics of this beauty.


----------



## Willy320 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello 
thank's 
yes Aroop band is 18 mm
i have buy a "lizard black" to "lina market" on ebay 
 
my 1st band "exotique" which I would put on one of my Indians watches
why not ?


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Just realized I've never posted a photo of my Janata on the new strap!







I'm loving this little thing!

Randy


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Amazingly, I won this today for the incredible amount of £1.21 Yes that's right £1.21:-! Oh I nearly forgot the postage is £5.00:-roll::-d:-d


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

demag said:


> Amazingly, I won this today for the incredible amount of £1.21 Yes that's right £1.21:-! Oh I nearly forgot the postage is £5.00:-roll::-d:-d
> View attachment 1056272
> View attachment 1056273


Result!!
Well done - now start the weight training to get your wrist in shape for its arrival ;-)


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes I read that they are a bit of a lump! Is yours ok Kath?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dave, nice buy! even I cannot buy at such super prices here.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Hari the new Hindi Janata arrived today. It's even more amazing than the original one.

Many Thanks. Pics to follow.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

That Track looks great. Unfortunately after the Rajat Supreme I am in HMT retirement....again. I know I've said that before but I don't believe there's a model out there to tempt me. Not unless HMT gets bold and starts coming out with rose gold....Or a mint-condition Vijay with the gold-center dial for that funky 70's look.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> Hari the new Hindi Janata arrived today. It's even more amazing than the original one.
> 
> Many Thanks. Pics to follow.


Really happy to hear. will look fwd to your pictures of the watch.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kevan said:


> That Track looks great. Unfortunately after the Rajat Supreme I am in HMT retirement....again. I know I've said that before but I don't believe there's a model out there to tempt me. Not unless HMT gets bold and starts coming out with rose gold....Or a mint-condition Vijay with the gold-center dial for that funky 70's look.


I have not been chasing Vijay LUMs, my fav are the Vijay NLs. But I think a gold centre dial Vijay LUM should be available brand new from HMT. After all, the Vijay LUM is one of their bread and butter models.

BTW I think one of their new 2012 chronos (OS20 based) has a rose gold finish.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HGGG 70: The Durga watch with numerals in the Bangla script.

Goddess Durga










Noticed this watch today at the showroom.

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

The new with the old. Still playing with the software to get the right size just now


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pics of both variants together, nice!


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Painting the garden bench on a very pleasant afternoon. The sunshine really makes the Chanakya glow.

Also later after a little bit of polishing.










Edit: Ah pics posted backwards! I painted the bench first and polished later.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dave, the Chanakya is a beautiful watch! These watches are named after luminaries from Indian and even world history. Chankya aka Kautilya was the guru, mentor and advisor of emperor Chandragupta Maurya. Emperor Ashoka was the grandson of Chandragupta Maurya.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I bought this thinking how pretty it looked. However on close inspection I think it's a redial. Still it didn't cost much and it looks nice.



Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dave superb example. Why do think it is a redial?, it looks perfectly good from here. Usually, the applied indices and the brushed dial centre and the overlay black surround make redial jobs tough. commonly, redials are done here on the screen printed dials, without applied indices, most common victim is the janata dial. 

HTH,
Hari


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I hope it is genuine Hari because it is nice looking. I noticed the nine indice is not square and leans slightly to the outside of the dial. The main thing was I couldn't see "Made in India" at the bottom of the dial, but while I was writing this I just noticed it! How about that. Looks like you were right and I was wrong. Thanks Hari. And it was a bargain price as well.

Sent from my M2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

About determining the genuineness from markings, I have observed this:
Some dials have India, some have Made In India, some have the movement information, some have serial number and some other dials have simply nothing on the rim. Absence of India on the dial is not a confirmatory sign of a redial job, since many genuine dials also do not have the marking. Also, what stops the redial jobber to put India on the dial, they can very well do that as well.

Usually the redials feature a very poor quality of screen printing of HMT, parashock and 17 jewels, that is one way to detect an aftermarket job. 

HTH.

Hari


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Hari I never knew that. Thats useful to know. So really as long as the quality is good the dial is probably genuine. I have always looked for some markings at the bottom of the dial as evidence it was genuine. Looking at the Vijay through a loupe it says "India" then a number that looks like 018412.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> Thanks Hari I never knew that. Thats useful to know. So really as long as the quality is good the dial is probably genuine. I have always looked for some markings at the bottom of the dial as evidence it was genuine. Looking at the Vijay through a loupe it says "India" then a number that looks like 018412.


Yeah, many of the dials have mysterious numbers on them. Not found the factory documentation to decipher the markings yet. I hope I can get time to dig all this up and also find more documentation. BTW, I have recently acquired a significant lot of old HMT/Citizen manuals, factory guidelines on service centres and catalogs. Must scan them to share, but time is a big impediment.

Usually outlandish dials are also a dead give away of being aftermarket, but I am seeing some really nicely done dials on ebay of the type I have never seen before, there is some talent in the fantasy dial makers too.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes purple Janata's. Fascinating.b-):-d


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

It's 10.00am here. Just had special delivery Fateh. Thanks.


Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dave, NASS09, huge watch. what are your impressions about it? case, dial, bracelet? I changed the bracelet out on my example almost immediately, I did not even try the watch on with the stock one.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Bought this elegant timekeeper yesterday.. From Fateh Maidan Hyderabad

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

tejasweemn said:


> Bought this elegant timekeeper yesterday.. From Fateh Maidan Hyderabad


Congratulations! is there any discount going on the new models? haven't been to the showroom for more than a week.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

None at all.. Not even on mechanical.. Last time I was there they had discounts..

But a good news, I asked them again.. Skeleton is in the pipeline.. Too bad, am not sure if I could spare cash for that..


Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh. I am curious if Hyderabad has recd stocks of the Pilot all lumed numerals, New Jawan, All Hindi Janata of Type-I and Type-II?


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Oh. I am curious if Hyderabad has recd stocks of the Pilot all lumed numerals, New Jawan, All Hindi Janata of Type-I and Type-II?


None in d display.. Jus old stuff.. They dont even have d regular issues..

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Dave, NASS09, huge watch. what are your impressions about it? case, dial, bracelet? I changed the bracelet out on my example almost immediately, I did not even try the watch on with the stock one.


It is a big watch Hari. I wasn't expecting it to be quite that large.
However looking at the quality and comparing it to my collection of vintage Hmt watches it's like they have taken a step up into the next league! The finish of the case and quality of the dial is amazing. I am not a lover of steel bracelets and looking at the one fitted, although the finish isn't exceptional it's a lot better than some watches I've seen. I think a nice brown leather strap will suit it well. The lume appears to be very bright even though it is only applied to the hour and minute hands. All in all I am very pleased with it.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> It is a big watch Hari. I wasn't expecting it to be quite that large.
> However looking at the quality and comparing it to my collection of vintage Hmt watches it's like they have taken a step up into the next league! The finish of the case and quality of the dial is amazing. I am not a lover of steel bracelets and looking at the one fitted, although the finish isn't exceptional it's a lot better than some watches I've seen. I think a nice brown leather strap will suit it well. The lume appears to be very bright even though it is only applied to the hour and minute hands. All in all I am very pleased with it.


I wear my NASS-09 on an aftermarket mesh strap, I must try it on some thick leather strap. Thanks for affirming, yes, HMT is really doing a good job with their newer automatic models. Have you noticed the new Rajat supreme and the NASS03?


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I can't make my mind up about the Supreme Hari, but it's growing on me I think. I have to be careful because my horological finances are stretched now. I have been off work for 6 weeks through illness and although I am feeling much better and progressing faster each day it might be June before I am allowed back to work. We have had lovely weather over the past few days and I have spent time in the garden. I now have an impressive sun tan! The 03 yes I like that as well.

I posted a few pictures above.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice pics Dave. Thanks for sharing. Wishing you a speedy recovery. 

Regards,
Hari


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I am glad you like it, Dave. Wear it in good health.





demag said:


> It is a big watch Hari. I wasn't expecting it to be quite that large.
> However looking at the quality and comparing it to my collection of vintage Hmt watches it's like they have taken a step up into the next league! The finish of the case and quality of the dial is amazing. I am not a lover of steel bracelets and looking at the one fitted, although the finish isn't exceptional it's a lot better than some watches I've seen. I think a nice brown leather strap will suit it well. The lume appears to be very bright even though it is only applied to the hour and minute hands. All in all I am very pleased with it.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Fateh one for Sunday best I think.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

demag said:


> I can't make my mind up about the Supreme Hari, but it's growing on me I think. I have to be careful because my horological finances are stretched now. I have been off work for 6 weeks through illness and although I am feeling much better and progressing faster each day it might be June before I am allowed back to work. We have had lovely weather over the past few days and I have spent time in the garden. I now have an impressive sun tan! The 03 yes I like that as well.
> 
> I posted a few pictures above.


Wishing you a speedy recovery, first of all.

Also, I can highly recommend the Rajat Supreme for your consideration. My love for it has grown each day I've worn it and I've already received 3 compliments on it. Not that I care about such things but it's nice that people notice. It definitely looks better in person than in photos and the dial is stunning. It's a cut above what HMT have offered in the past IMO. A rung above the NASL's in the ladder (I've never seen the NASS series in person). My example has picked up a few fine scratches on the mirror finish of the caseback, but I went over the whole watch with a magnifier when I got it and it was flawless. HMT has stepped up their workmanship for the "Supreme" line it seems. I said in another thread that I would be comfortable classing the Rajat Supreme in the same league as a Seiko or Orient in terms of finish. HMT can be proud of it.

My wrist is very small and it wears large, but not as large as, say, a 44mm Pilot's style watch, so it's not in "too big" territory. But you might not be in need for "big" watches after your NASS purchase.


----------



## version4.666 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Name model watch*

Hari, I've been trying to msg you but couldn't. I've been trying to get an *HMT Kiran* for quite sometime now; have Ravi, just need a Kiran!

I'd like to know if you have one spare, i'd love to buy it! Kindly let me know. My email, yppkiran AT gmail DOT com

Best,
Kiran


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

version4.666 said:


> *Name model watch*
> 
> Hari, I've been trying to msg you but couldn't. I've been trying to get an *HMT Kiran* for quite sometime now; have Ravi, just need a Kiran!
> 
> ...


It is very easy to email me, just click on the link in my signature and you can send me an email through WUS. I have disabled PMs as I find them un manageable and the interface annoying.

Kiran comes in two types, the plain gold one and one with the guilloche in the middle like sona.

HTH

Hari


----------



## version4.666 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you for the quick response Hari. Just sent an email.

Kiran


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

hari317 said:


> It is very easy to email me, just click on the link in my signature and you can send me an email through WUS. I have disabled PMs as I find them un manageable and the interface annoying.
> 
> Kiran comes in two types, the plain gold one and one with the guilloche in the middle like sona.
> 
> ...


Hari......would really appreciate it if you could post a picture of the Kiran in *The HMT Thread, the sticky*. That thread is not my personal thread...it's for all to chip in ....your contributions would be the most helpful with your extensive knowledge on the subject.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Hari......would really appreciate it if you could post a picture of the Kiran in *The HMT Thread, the sticky*. That thread is not my personal thread...it's for all to chip in ....your contributions would be the most helpful with your extensive knowledge on the subject.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Thanks for the invitation Fateh but I am already there in the party . You might have already noticed that I am chipping in with what ever information that I have, whenever someone has an out of the ordinary query.

Regards,
Hari


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

A couple more for the collection.
Hmt Chetak. Unfortunately it has a few slight marks on the dial. Still ok though.








Hmt Kanishka. It looks legit and that dial is just stunning.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Namaste guys,

Nice Kanishka, congrats.

My last one is a common Rajat automatic. But I like it (and I need to clean it a little  ).























But my question is about Janatas. I have pure white Janata (the most beautiful os all HMT watch, with white Sona, IMHO) and striped one and I'd like to complete with no latin number versions.
Do you know why Janatas with hindi (or telugu if I remember well) are so much more expensive than the ones with latin numbers ? 
And do you know if it is possible to find the dial alone (I can replace it from a latin number dial) ?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> A couple more for the collection.
> Hmt Chetak. Unfortunately it has a few slight marks on the dial. Still ok though.
> 
> Hmt Kanishka. It looks legit and that dial is just stunning.


Superb finds. Chetak was the war horse of the legendary Maharana Pratap and Kanishka was a Emperor with significant achievements.



orano said:


> Namaste guys,
> 
> Nice Kanishka, congrats.
> 
> ...


Nice Rajat.
High Demand-sparse supply at play here. TBH, the cost price of all the Janatas is the same. BTW, I have not seen a Janata with Telugu numerals, if you have a picture, pls post it.

Regards,
Hari


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Nice Rajat.
> High Demand-sparse supply at play here. TBH, the cost price of all the Janatas is the same. BTW, I have not seen a Janata with Telugu numerals, if you have a picture, pls post it.
> 
> Regards,
> Hari


I bought 2 janatas (said arabian numerals, but really from India, isn't it ?) 25$ each and the third 29$. If I look at ebay today, I see devanagari numerals (at 12, 3, 6, 9) from 35 to 39$ and the one with complete devanagari dial at 65$ (and one at 175$ !) But usualy I see prices around 20-25$ for standard and always more than 30-35$ for 4 numbers devanhagari dial.

For the one with the telugu numeral, may be it was a in a dream because I don't find it in my local HMT pictures collection. But I'm sure to have seen sby speaking about it (maybe in a question). I will continue my Sherlock job


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

LoL, the 175 one is mine. I have run out of stocks, just keeping that listing alive till I get more. Recently HMT has revised Janata(and several other models) prices by roughly 20%, expect some more upwards price adjustment by sellers on ebay etc. Go ahead and buy the 1 to 12 numerals Janata from the cheapest source, not many have been made in this dial.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> LoL, the 175 one is mine.


Wonderfull !!! :-!

Thanks for advise about 1 to 12.


----------



## hosemg12 (Nov 28, 2012)

Received my new Sona, White dial in the mail today from Fateh..not disappointed..not big on gold, but this one has something about it..put it on an Italian Iguana strap..cheers
View attachment 1094571


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hosemg12 said:


> Received my new Sona, White dial in the mail today from Fateh..not disappointed..not big on gold, but this one has something about it..put it on an Italian Iguana strap..cheers
> View attachment 1094571


I have the golden and the white dial sona. Both are beatiful but imho white is more elegant.
Congrats for your choice !And the strap looks fine.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

hosemg12 said:


> Received my new Sona, White dial in the mail today from Fateh..not disappointed..not big on gold, but this one has something about it..put it on an Italian Iguana strap..cheers


looks wonderful on that strap. well done!


----------



## chanwengyan (Jun 12, 2009)

My HMT "field" watch.
Anyone know the model?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

chanwengyan said:


> My HMT "field" watch.
> Anyone know the model?


It says Janata in the Devanagari script. But the dial itself is an aftermarket "fantasy" dial, meaning that such a dial patern was never made by HMT. HTH.


----------



## Anoop Vadayampady (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Hari,

I am new to this forum. It would be a great help if you could tell me what is the case diameter of HMT Janata, ADSL-03, Jhalak and the blue dialed chronograph model . I saw here that the dia of Janata is 35 mm. Is that right? Is all available in market now? And also could you could you please help me with the price of the blue dialed chronograph model.

Thanks in advance.
Anoop


----------



## Anoop Vadayampady (Jul 25, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Congratulations on your First HMT. However the Janata is a handwound movement watch.
> 
> Best
> Hari


Hi Hari,

I am new to this forum. It would be a great help if you could tell me what is the case diameter of HMT Janata, ADSL-03, Jhalak and the blue dialed chronograph model . I saw here that the dia of Janata is 35 mm. Is that right? Is all available in market now? And also could you could you please help me with the price of the blue dialed chronograph model.

Thanks in advance.
Anoop


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmt Tareeq. Just got this from the bay. I was slightly disappointed when it arrived because it wouldn't run for more than a couple of seconds. I took the back off and removed the movement expecting the worst but when the movement was out of the case it ran great. Turned out the plastic spacer was fouling the balance wheel! Gave it the traditional light lube and put it back together. The case has a few marks, the metal bracelet is scrap but the dial is absolutely spotless brilliant white. The hands are good as well. A nice brown strap and I think it will be quite presentable.



Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> LoL, the 175 one is mine. I have run out of stocks, just keeping that listing alive till I get more. Recently HMT has revised Janata(and several other models) prices by roughly 20%, expect some more upwards price adjustment by sellers on ebay etc. Go ahead and buy the 1 to 12 numerals Janata from the cheapest source, not many have been made in this dial.


Hi Hari,

Followed your suggestion. I've ordered a 1 to 12 devanagari numerals Janata (not yours  ). I have to confess that I was dreaming about it for too much time and I did'nt need to be pushed too much 
Now I'm looking for the most beautiful strap to go with. Any idea ?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anoop Vadayampady said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> I am new to this forum. It would be a great help if you could tell me what is the case diameter of HMT Janata, ADSL-03, Jhalak and the blue dialed chronograph model . I saw here that the dia of Janata is 35 mm. Is that right? Is all available in market now? And also could you could you please help me with the price of the blue dialed chronograph model.
> 
> ...


Anoop, the handwinders are all around 35mm. While I have not the new chrono yet, it looked 45mm at the showroom. HTH. Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Followed your suggestion. I've ordered a 1 to 12 devanagari numerals Janata (not yours  ). I have to confess that I was dreaming about it for too much time and I did'nt need to be pushed too much
> Now I'm looking for the most beautiful strap to go with. Any idea ?


Ah good! perhaps a Hirsch?


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Ah good! perhaps a Hirsch?


I said the most beautiful, not the most expensive :roll:

I was thinking about something like that










or









or








I've seen on another forum a Reketa (a little similar to the Janata) with a mesh like that and that was looking fine. Did you have seen mesh on these janatas ?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> I said the most beautiful, not the most expensive :roll:
> 
> I was thinking about something like that
> 
> ...


many people wear the janata on a mesh or a expanding bracelet, personally I like the stock leather strap. We get good Hirsch straps at 20-25 USD here for the basic ones. they have a manufacturing plant in India.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't have a picture but have tried it on a delicate mesh and IMHO it looks very classy. The one in the last picture should be right there.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

And there's always this option, a chicken leather strap from eBay seller photolikes
The Janata is a seriously beautiful watch, with many straps making it look a million dollars
Be sure to post pictures with the strap you choose!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

very nice combination, thanks for sharing.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> And there's always this option, a chicken leather strap from eBay seller photolikes
> The Janata is a seriously beautiful watch, with many straps making it look a million dollars
> Be sure to post pictures with the strap you choose!


No problem for the pictures. For now I'm waiting the watch. Usually 3/4 weeks to come from India to France. I suppose it come on a camel hump 
I'm right with you, most of Janatas pictures show very nice combination. Except NATO all straps look good. That's why there is a choice problem 



Hari said:


> We get good Hirsch straps at 20-25 USD here for the basic ones. they have a manufacturing plant in India.


I've not seen this price on the offical Hirsch site. I'll look on ebay if I can find a better price with india manufacturing strap. I have to say that it should be the top : watch and strap from India :-!


----------



## chanwengyan (Jun 12, 2009)

hari317 said:


> It says Janata in the Devanagari script. But the dial itself is an aftermarket "fantasy" dial, meaning that such a dial patern was never made by HMT. HTH.


Thanks for the info 
Yup, I only aware its a "Professional Repainted" dial after I won the bid on ebay.
Anyhow, the movement is quite accurate


----------



## manu_46 (May 30, 2013)

Just brought new HMT chronograph watch with 100 meter water resistance and VD57 Quartz movement. Its 7000 Rupees. Build quality is good. Image quality is not so good, took it with mobile camera. Will post some high resolution pics later.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

very nice, looks very good. thanks for sharing Manu.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

manu_46 said:


> Just brought new HMT chronograph watch with 100 meter water resistance and VD57 Quartz movement. Its 7000 Rupees. Build quality is good. Image quality is not so good, took it with mobile camera. Will post some high resolution pics later.
> View attachment 1102949


It looks nice. What size ?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Followed your suggestion. I've ordered a 1 to 12 devanagari numerals Janata (not yours  ). I have to confess that I was dreaming about it for too much time and I did'nt need to be pushed too much
> Now I'm looking for the most beautiful strap to go with. Any idea ?


So, have you recd your watch yet? in the meanwhile, HMT has released more stocks of the 1-12 numerals all Hindi Janata, so it should not be very hard to find one now with many vendors carrying it on ebay. HTH

Hari


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Hari

I've ordered it may 22th and not received yet. But anyway, I'm happy if I receive it, even if more expensive than previsted. Can't win every time, isn't it ? And may be it will be one with something special (serial number, place of manufacture or sthing else, one can dream 

Jean-Philippe


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Namaste guys

I've received my beloved all devanagari HMT. Some pictures


























Usual janata movement









With an original HTM strap very, very comfortable to wear.









I've ordered a small mesh to test with it.
Original HMT vs Mesh. Witch one do you prefer ?









My only regret silver but not red second. I like very much red second. But it is a very very small regret. 
The most important is that SRK's shoulder goes well


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

superb! i like the stock strap however. srk fan?


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations Orano, that is a beautiful watch and you've taken some great photos of it. I like it on the mesh. Black strap has a rather formal look to it, so if it were me I'd also try it on a lighter brown or maybe even honey coloured leather strap. But I'm obviously in a brown-leather period right now
Wear it in good health,
Torbjorn


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> srk fan?


Ji ha. And Madhuri, and Rani, Kajol, Preity, Amitabh, Hrithik, Bobby Deol, Aamir Khan and many more. But Dilip Kumar and Raj Kapoor too.
For now, I'm wrting this post during the intermision of Jab Tak Hai Jaan. But I don't cry as much as in Veer Zaara (that I've seen it 20 times at least). 
In fact I'm totally Bollycrazy


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

orano said:


> I've ordered a small mesh to test with it.
> Original HMT vs Mesh. Witch one do you prefer ?
> 
> 
> ...


I think I prefer the contrast of the white face and black leather band, but I like the mesh too. As for the seconds hand, you could always paint it red, which is what I did on my Pilot:


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank for all your comments. Il like very much that watch.
I find the original strap very sweet and rather elegant. It's not really visible on the pictures but it doesn't give a low cost sensation.
On the oter side, color harmony with the mesh, imho, makes a distinguished set.
I agree Torbjorn, a fine texture brown or honey strap might be a good solution too, I think
I'l try many days the mesh (the one actually mounted) et after go back to original strap to compare in the real life. And try to find brown strap not too expensive.

For the red second, paint is a good solution, but I don't like to modify an original product except to repair. If I can find a red second to buy on ebay, maybe I'll try to remplace but I want to keep the original unspoiled.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Ji ha. And Madhuri, and Rani, Kajol, Preity, Amitabh, Hrithik, Bobby Deol, Aamir Khan and many more. But Dilip Kumar and Raj Kapoor too.
> For now, I'm wrting this post during the intermision of Jab Tak Hai Jaan. But I don't cry as much as in Veer Zaara (that I've seen it 20 times at least).
> In fact I'm totally Bollycrazy


Really amazing to me! enjoy!

If you watch some movies like Ardhasatya by Govind Nihalani, you will find that the main protagonist and other characters are wearing HMTs in the movie.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Really amazing to me! enjoy!
> 
> If you watch some movies like Ardhasatya by Govind Nihalani, you will find that the main protagonist and other characters are wearing HMTs in the movie.


I always look at the watches but until now I've haven't seen nothing (and not Ardhasatya). The only one thing is the HMT of Sunny Deol you posted here. But I suppose than most of stars have advertising contracts like SRK on this picture I took at Varanasi Airport.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Sat Sri Akal all,

Hi, Hari. On the trailer of Chennai Express, the next SRK, no HMT (always a Tag ?). What a pity !!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Sat Sri Akal Jean........money makes the world go and Shah Rukh being the brand ambassador for Tag is no exception. 



orano said:


> Sat Sri Akal all,
> 
> Hi, Hari. On the trailer of Chennai Express, the next SRK, no HMT (always a Tag ?). What a pity !!


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Sat Sri Akal Jean........money makes the world go and Shah Rukh being the brand ambassador for Tag is no exception.


Hi Fateh,
Alas, you're right. And especially in Bollywood world !


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi,

I've just lost the bid on this watch : GENUINE VINTAGE HMT MILITARY WATCH SPECIALLY FOR ARMY SOLDIERS WIND WRIST WATCH en vente sur eBay.fr (fin le 14-juin-13 17:02:16 Paris)
(is sbdy of this forum the winner ?)
I think it was an authentical Jawan. Can you confirm it ? I yes, maybe I'll suicide myself :think:


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Sat Sri Akal all,
> 
> Hi, Hari. On the trailer of Chennai Express, the next SRK, no HMT (always a Tag ?). What a pity !!


Hi Jean, afterall he is the brand ambassador of the Marque. No chance of any superstar wearing a HMT on screen, unless the situation or period setting demands it.
Nice to see your enthusiasm.

Regards,
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just lost the bid on this watch : GENUINE VINTAGE HMT MILITARY WATCH SPECIALLY FOR ARMY SOLDIERS WIND WRIST WATCH en vente sur eBay.fr (fin le 14-juin-13 17:02:16 Paris)
> (is sbdy of this forum the winner ?)
> I think it was an authentical Jawan. Can you confirm it ? I yes, maybe I'll suicide myself :think:


I think no need to commit suicide yet . You should be able to find a much much better example. In fact the hands on the watch in the listing are from a modern Pilot.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> I think no need to commit suicide yet . You should be able to find a much much better example. In fact the hands on the watch in the listing are from a modern Pilot.


OK, not Yet  Hari, thank you, my Savior (and the savior of my money) !!
Modern hands, ok. But in you opinion, what about the dial ? Number at 3,6,9,12 and dots for the rest. And the crown with sphere. Is it not as on an original ? I'd like to find a real vintage Jawan. Is there a way to be sure just lookint at the picture ?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Jean, The dots were yellow on the examples verified by HMT as genuine. The crown looks period correct. HTH. 

I will be glad to give you my opinion in case any future listing turns up that interests you.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you for help. You're very kind. I'll ask you. 
I've found this picture on this thread but I don't remeber where. Original is like that ?










PS : mera naam Jean nahi hai, Jean-Philippe hai.  In France the first name can be made with two first names. "Jean" and "-" and "Philippe" is a first name. But I agree that Jean-Philppe is too much long  and no problem with only Jean.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> PS : mera naam Jean nahi hai, Jean-Philippe hai.  In France the first name can be made with two first names. "Jean" and "-" and "Philippe" is a first name. But I agree that Jean-Philppe is too much long  and no problem with only Jean.


I apologise, I did not realise that Jean-Philippe is your first name. I think it is better if you email me with the questions. You can email me by following the link in my signature.

Regards,
Hari


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> I apologise, I did not realise that Jean-Philippe is your first name. I think it is better if you email me with the questions. You can email me by following the link in my signature.
> 
> Regards,
> Hari


Don't apologise, it was just for fun. 
Ok to email you directly.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

orano said:


> Thank you for help. You're very kind. I'll ask you.
> I've found this picture on this thread but I don't remeber where. Original is like that ?
> 
> 
> ...


That's a picture taken by me.. I have plenty of those watches, Jean-Philippe. PM me.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

orano said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just lost the bid on this watch : GENUINE VINTAGE HMT MILITARY WATCH SPECIALLY FOR ARMY SOLDIERS WIND WRIST WATCH en vente sur eBay.fr (fin le 14-juin-13 17:02:16 Paris)
> (is sbdy of this forum the winner ?)
> I think it was an authentical Jawan. Can you confirm it ? I yes, maybe I'll suicide myself :think:


AFAIK, that is a mish mash and made to look like a period Jawan. The hands, dial, case back all point to it not being authentic for the period it purports to be from ..... Just my 2cents.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT has introduced a slew of fresh automatic models. Three of the models feature a new movement and the watches are skeletons. Miyota 8N24 automatic skeleton movement has been used: SAGL01, SASL02 and SASS03.

Also two Titanium case models have been released with the 8205. NATL11 and the NATL12.

Things seem to be looking up for HMT, happy for them. 

Will post pics in due course...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Schuck said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post on WUS forums. I was wondering were one in the US would be able to purchase HMT watches? Thanks, and I look forward to the forum.


The Winston Parrish Watch company is now carrying HMT in the US:

BLOG - Winston Parrish Watch Co.

HTH.


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

hello friends, a question the jawan of the time it should not take the
broadarrow in the field right?

another question, this is an authentic jawan a more modern era?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

sharko said:


> hello friends, a question the jawan of the time it should not take the
> broadarrow in the field right?
> 
> another question, this is an authentic jawan a more modern era?


AFAIK, that case is not a Jawan case.


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

fateh hello, this watch is a AKAIK? possibility of purchasing one?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I think he means AFAIK.. as far as I know.. not sure but i think  would make sense in my world


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry sharko... I meant AFAIK.


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

no problem, I am guilty, for not understanding the meanings of the words made.
not just English and still with translator forum


be sympathetic with me


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

hello again friends, leave a picture of the back of the watch case anyone has any information


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Sharko. It is possible the Military supply watches did not have any model names on them. FWIW, in my view, your watch caseback looks authentic. BTW why is the crown removed in the second picture?


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Curious. On face picture there is a leather strap and metal strap on the back picture. Are you sure it's the same watch ?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Curious. On face picture there is a leather strap and metal strap on the back picture. Are you sure it's the same watch ?


+1, Excellent observation J-Ph.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

sharko said:


> hello again friends, leave a picture of the back of the watch case anyone has any information


The caseback looks authentic .


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

Looking forward to the pics. How is the price of the skeletons? In 2-3k or above 4k?



hari317 said:


> HMT has introduced a slew of fresh automatic models. Three of the models feature a new movement and the watches are skeletons. Miyota 8N24 automatic skeleton movement has been used: SAGL01, SASL02 and SASS03.
> 
> Also two Titanium case models have been released with the 8205. NATL11 and the NATL12.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

animeher said:


> Looking forward to the pics. How is the price of the skeletons? In 2-3k or above 4k?


in the ballpark of 9.4k for the Skeletons. HTH.


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

hello friends, the clock is not mine, the pictures are from a fellow on another forum I participate in Spain, my friend says that it's the same watch, the friend is a big fan of watches, to the love story all vintage watches, so no doubt the


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

sharko said:


> hello friends, the clock is not mine, the pictures are from a fellow on another forum I participate in Spain, my friend says that it's the same watch, the friend is a big fan of watches, to the love story all vintage watches, so no doubt the


A few quick pics.............


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

hari317 said:


> in the ballpark of 9.4k for the Skeletons. HTH.


9.4k! Already have a swatch irony body and soul, so really curious how HMT stacks up against it. Hope to see the pics soon. I am sure Pune showrooms will get the pieces last in the country!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

animeher said:


> 9.4k! Already have a swatch irony body and soul, so really curious how HMT stacks up against it. Hope to see the pics soon. I am sure Pune showrooms will get the pieces last in the country!


Pune ...... is controlled by Mumbai(Western Regional HO). You should get the stocks the same time as us.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello all..
Been a while I posted something on this forum.. Am curious for the skeleton pictures.. Please waste no time if you can photograph one in sharing it here..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmathl (Feb 10, 2013)

My first (thanks to Fateh!)



Pictures never do justice to the Janata. I mean, it looks always great in photographs, but in real life it's just.. gorgeous. I swapped the strap to the light brown one pictured here and I do think it compliments it nicely. I'm very happy with this one!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Wear it in good health. That strap goes very well.



vmathl said:


> My first (thanks to Fateh!)
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures never do justice to the Janata. I mean, it looks always great in photographs, but in real life it's just.. gorgeous. I swapped the strap to the light brown one pictured here and I do think it compliments it nicely. I'm very happy with this one!


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi dost,

If you remember, I've ordered a full devanagari Janata










and tried the original starp and a mesh. I tested both. I prefer the original HMT black.










But today I received a light brown and you know what. I find this set wonderfull. And you ?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Yup...............Brown/Tan seems to be the colour for lots of HMT watches!!! Two so far today. 



orano said:


> Hi dost,
> 
> If you remember, I've ordered a full devanagari Janata
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Hi dost,
> 
> If you remember, I've ordered a full devanagari Janata
> 
> ...


Hi J-Ph, nice combo, but very interesting backdrop, haha.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Yup...............Brown/Tan seems to be the colour for lots of HMT watches!!! Two so far today.


Yes, wednesday will be brownesday from now :rodekaart



hari317 said:


> Hi J-Ph, nice combo, but very interesting backdrop, haha.


You mean Great backdrop !
Just a minute to be happy together ?


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

When looking again, can't it be a Sainik ?
- The shape is similar
- Number are of the same font
- Lumen seems to be the same and we see on the picture that the ones at 3-6-9-12 have been repainted (12 erased)
- Hands are lightly similar but maybe shorter than on Sainik.

What do you thing about ?



sharko said:


> hello friends, a question the jawan of the time it should not take the
> broadarrow in the field right?
> another question, this is an authentic jawan a more modern era?


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Light brown, honey...well, what did I tell you  very nice combo, congatulations!
Torbjorn


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

_I Love HMT!_


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful mock up. I like it.



Illyria said:


> View attachment 1129078
> 
> 
> View attachment 1129080
> ...


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi all,

All Chethan I know have a square dial in a round case, but with different colors. Do you know if Chethan with round dial in a round case exists ?

TIA


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

It does. Will try to post a picture soon.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you Fateh.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Hi all,
> 
> All Chethan I know have a square dial in a round case, but with different colors. Do you know if Chethan with round dial in a round case exists ?
> 
> TIA


J-Ph, Chetan like the Chirag has been made in mind boggling varieties.

Best
Hari


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> J-Ph, Chetan like the Chirag has been made in mind boggling varieties.
> 
> Best
> Hari


Hi Hari,
I noticed differences between dials colors, hands, sometime fonts but I was thinking that shape of dials was constant for a model. That's why I asked. That doesn't help to identify the genuine models ! It's not "Incredible India" but "Incredible HMT" 

Just another question about Sona black dial. What is the color of hands on a genuine model : silver or gold ?

Best


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Just another question about Sona black dial. What is the color of hands on a genuine model : silver or gold ?


Always Gold. The word "Sona" itself means gold in Hindi. All Sonas will have golden case, golden hands and golden indices(with a black centre line)


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok. Thank you Hari.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Namaste guys,

My two watches I received today.

An *AGGL01*. It's quartz but I like the shape/color combo. My second quartz after Track.



















A *Tushar*. Small but with nice stipes around.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

That *AGGL01 *looks sharp! well done!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dear J-Ph,

can you pls recheck the model number of the quartz or post a pic of the case back? AGGL01 is supposed to be a golden cased swarna quartz without day/date.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Dear J-Ph,
> 
> can you pls recheck the model number of the quartz or post a pic of the case back? AGGL01 is supposed to be a golden cased swarna quartz without day/date.


Hi Hari,

That's what I see. They changed the back ?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> That's what I see. They changed the back ?


Looks like it. Your watch is day-date, so the movement should have been 2150. 2080 movement is not day-date.

Best
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

another peculiar thing to note is that the dial says Quartz twice! I will have to ask HMT about your watch.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you Hari for asking HMT.
I suppose it is a piece of collection and a pure original Lego creation 

I glanced at http://www.hmtwatches.in and at http://www.hmti.com/ and there is nothing like this one in
This watch is a mystery...

Here the movement (clic for full size)


and the dial. It's clear that it has been repainted. May be the daydate place has been cut from a plain dial. Great !!!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

some hmt movt pics:

HMT(I) - Watches


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

That means the only daydate movment in quartz HMT is this 2150 ? For all the range of quartz ?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

to my limited knowledge, yes. Gents D/D:2150, Ladies D/D:2050.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Aliojin (Jan 4, 2013)

Just sharing a picture of my HMT Pilot with Seiko 5 military strap.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice pic, Aliojin!
The Pilot looks great on so many straps, completely changing the look.
Here's mine on one of my faves









:think: Maybe for my 2000 post giveaway I'll have a competition to find a strap that makes the Pilot look bad - a tough challenge!


----------



## sharko (May 18, 2013)

Hi friends, these are mine


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

sharko said:


> Hi friends, these are mine


I like the Avinash blue. It's a nice color. Congrats.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

A great thank's to Hari for sending me my fourth of 3 mousqueteers Janatas.





































And all the friends together !!!










I'm happy :-!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Superb set of Janatas J-Ph, wear the latest in good health.

Regards
Hari


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you. I will for sure.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

orano said:


> A great thank's to Hari for sending me my fourth of 3 mousqueteers Janatas.


Very nice! I bought the same watch off of Hari too, can't wait until it arrives!


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Tejas,

I have also met this one guy in Bangalore over the weekend who has shown to me a limited edition HMT skeleton watch. He claims that there were only 5-10 watches made by HMT and he has got one of them.It has HMT on the dial with numerals marked for hours and the back is not transparent (unlike Roman).

Regards,
Prashant


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have been collecting HMT watches for sometime now and find this thread to be very interesting. So far i am a proud owner of HMT janata, pilot, Roman, Kohinoor and Avinash.

It would be great if some of the experts on this thread can help me in finding HMT jubilee and Jawahar. Also I would appreciate if someone would be kind enough to indicate an appropriate current price that should be paid for these collector watches.

Regards,
Prashant 
Bangalore


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Prashant pandey said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been collecting HMT watches for sometime now and find this thread to be very interesting. So far i am a proud owner of HMT janata, pilot, Roman, Kohinoor and Avinash.
> 
> ...


Prashant,

The Jubilee is a current model. send me an email by following the link in my signature. The Jawahar is a very nice but long discontinued model.

Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Prashant pandey said:


> Hi Tejas,
> 
> I have also met this one guy in Bangalore over the weekend who has shown to me a limited edition HMT skeleton watch. He claims that there were only 5-10 watches made by HMT and he has got one of them.It has HMT on the dial with numerals marked for hours and the back is not transparent (unlike Roman).
> 
> ...


Buy that watch ASAP if he is ready to sell. It is a very rare piece.

Hari


----------



## Aliojin (Jan 4, 2013)

Here are my three ones by the moment:


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice Aliojin, however the one on the left may not be an original dial. Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Regards
Hari


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

I like the nato. Red like the second hand and black like the dial.
Good choice !


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Showing off my latest additions that the mailman brought in yesterday  the white dial gold Sona and my second pocket watch. This is the variety with the small seconds subdial - a variant of the 0231 obviously, but does it have a caliber no of it's own? I'm gonna try the Sona with a couple of different straps and see what suits best. Anyways, I'm a happy puppy today! 
Torbjorn


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

HMT Inox IXGL 11 White.
So many Colours....... Loving them.



















More Pictures HERE


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Showing off my latest additions that the mailman brought in yesterday  the white dial gold Sona and my second pocket watch. This is the variety with the small seconds subdial - a variant of the 0231 obviously, but does it have a caliber no of it's own? I'm gonna try the Sona with a couple of different straps and see what suits best. Anyways, I'm a happy puppy today!
> Torbjorn


Your Pocket watch is called the "TBC-OC pocket". Transparent back cover, offset seconds. The Caliber is 0233. HTH.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> HMT Inox IXGL 11 White.
> So many Colours....... Loving them.


Nice. caliber GL30 I believe.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> Your Pocket watch is called the "TBC-OC pocket". Transparent back cover, offset seconds. The Caliber is 0233. HTH.


Thanks, Hari. Of course now I must ask: TBC-OC must be an acronym for something?
Torbjorn

Ok, I see that now. Read the post first, right? Sorry about that
Torbjorn


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I am glad it reached fast and that you like it. Wear it in good health. Try some light brown/honey coloured straps if you can. I saw a few pictures here on WUS and they really suited the watch.



Torbjorn said:


> Showing off my latest additions that the mailman brought in yesterday  the white dial gold Sona and my second pocket watch. This is the variety with the small seconds subdial - a variant of the 0231 obviously, but does it have a caliber no of it's own? I'm gonna try the Sona with a couple of different straps and see what suits best. Anyways, I'm a happy puppy today!
> Torbjorn
> View attachment 1141676


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

And thank you Fateh for great service as usual I'll post some pics later this week with what I've come up with.
Torbjorn


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> HMT Inox IXGL 11 White.
> So many Colours....... Loving them.
> 
> 
> ...


Waow. I'ts splendid !!!:-! 
All that I like : simple, clean and elegant. 
I'ts a sort of quartz Janata IMHO 

At what price it is sold in India ?


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Prashant pandey said:


> Hi Tejas,
> 
> I have also met this one guy in Bangalore over the weekend who has shown to me a limited edition HMT skeleton watch. He claims that there were only 5-10 watches made by HMT and he has got one of them.It has HMT on the dial with numerals marked for hours and the back is not transparent (unlike Roman).
> 
> ...


That's amazing, I hope the guys name is not Satyanarayana.. I put up a picture of the watch in the thread somewhere in September 2012, are you talking about the same watch??!! yes it is a rarity, but only 5-10 were made??!! I don't think so.. He is bluffing.. HMT watches don't fetch any rate as collectors watches.. they still sell for MRP.. So beware about other models.. these old watches should not cross 2.5 to 3 k if automatics(5 microm thick gold plated) and exceptions can be made for Roman and the Skeleton you were talking about.. other automatics can be bought for 1.5 to 2k.. not more than that.. Do not spend more than 1000 rs for the mechanical watches.. Hope I was helpful..


----------



## Aliojin (Jan 4, 2013)

hari317 said:


> Very nice Aliojin, however the one on the left may not be an original dial. Thanks for sharing the pictures.
> 
> Regards
> Hari


It's not original i know that but seller says clearly "repainted".

Just for mixing styles.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Aliojin said:


> It's not original i know that but seller says clearly "repainted".
> 
> Just for mixing styles.


as long as you are happy and the watch is correctly described, there should be no problem, looks good.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Waow. I'ts splendid !!!:-!
> All that I like : simple, clean and elegant.
> I'ts a sort of quartz Janata IMHO
> 
> At what price it is sold in India ?


It is around 1800/- IIRC. Have a look at the quartz economy series too, they have some great designs, workhorse Indian built movts.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

This is how my new Sona came out on a medium brown croc-strap...minimalistic, classic and beautiful, I think! /Torbjorn


----------



## manu_46 (May 30, 2013)

My other two watches ADSl-04 and Vijay. ADSL series watches production are completely stopped. Initially Vijay came with yellow dial. I changed it to bottle green dial. I brought spare dial from unity building showroom, Bangalore. You can find spare dials for other models also. It just cost me Rs. 40 for dial + service charges.














ADSL really looks good in reality, but photos don't justify it. Took it with mobile camera.















And one more ladies quartz watch


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice Manu, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Where did you get that? How much?


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Illyria said:


> Where did you get that? How much?
> 
> View attachment 1147385


It's a long story, not finished. You have détails on an older post.

I was waiting the end to resume but if you ask 

I bought it at ebay seller bid2win.watches for 12,5 USD

After reception and with the help of Hari I realise that it was not an HMT watch. HMT does'nt sells watches with twice the word quartz on the dial )

In fact its a mix of many components but the dial doesn't exists and there is no real reference for that watch.

For now I discuss with the seller to find a solution. He offers to remplace it by another watch but in its chop all are fake or repainted or recreated.

But If find this dial very nice andd I like my pure false fake HMT )


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

More Pictures HERE


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> It's a long story, not finished. You have détails on an older post.
> 
> I was waiting the end to resume but if you ask
> 
> ...


That is right, in an attempt to determine the model number, I contacted HMT marketing, who in turn, consulted with the Ranibagh and Tumkur plants to determine that the shown watch is in fact spurious. They said that "we never write quartz twice on the dial!". Even through the watch is handsome, it is not genuine unfortunately.

Regards,
Hari


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

There are just so many nice watches in this thread. I am going to have so many HMT watches I will not know what do to with them all


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kitcarguy said:


> I am going to have so many HMT watches I will not know what do to with them all


I am facing that problem already. Thankfully HMTs are inexpensive, that is the only solace.


----------



## Daishi (Jun 28, 2013)

Picked this up from Ebay for £3.15 - seems to be running a little slow, and the dial is slightly wonky - but for that price, if i can get it up to speed, it is perfect for work.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Is second hand really orange ? 
For the price it's a good job


----------



## Daishi (Jun 28, 2013)

orano said:


> Is second hand really orange ?
> For the price it's a good job


Yeah, the second hand is orange. I suspect that's not original, but at that price i'm not complaining.

A question for the experts - the dial doesn't show the caliber number after Made In India - would this suggest the dial is repainted / refinished? There is some patination / discolouring visible on the backside of the dial behind the movement, which suggests the dial is as old as the rest of the watch, but i'm unsure as to whether it's been refurbed.


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

Going by the looks of it... the dial seems to have been repainted.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Fellow HMTians,

Anybody got a look at the skeleton??!! Is it out in the market??!!
I cant wait to have a look or hear release information.

Tejas


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, the Skeleton is on the market, and its beautiful. I bought it for a friend, see my post here
She was wearing it this weekend and commented on how smoothly it winds and runs too
https://www.watchuseek.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=6526205


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

OhDark30 said:


> Yes, the Skeleton is on the market, and its beautiful. I bought it for a friend, see my post here
> She was wearing it this weekend and commented on how smoothly it winds and runs too
> https://www.watchuseek.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=6526205


He is asking about the Skeleton Automatic. The pocket skeleton has been around for more than three years now. HTH.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah, sorry tejasweemn!
Thanks for pointing that out to me, Hari


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I am really happy to be a proud owner of a brand new HMT Prashanth. It took me quite sometime to find one but all the effort was worth it.









Pardon me on the camerawork








Regards
Prashant


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

Prashant pandey said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am really happy to be a proud owner of a brand new HMT Prashanth. It took me quite sometime to find one but all the effort was worth it.
> 
> ...


Hi Prashant that looks like a lovely watch :-!. Wear it in good health. I am have been looking for an HMT Prateek too ;-)


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

Also i got an HMT Rakshak (Literal meaning - One who protects). Its a handwinding 17 Jewels HMT watch. 









It is again a rare find.

Regards,
Prashant


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

prateekshujanya said:


> Hi Prashant that looks like a lovely watch :-!. Wear it in good health. I am have been looking for an HMT Prateek too ;-)


Thanks a lot Prateek...let me try and see if i can help you with one...


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

This watch is fantastic. I would love to get a brand new one of these HMTs.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Does HMT still make these watches? Is it still possible to buy new Roman HMTs?


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

This is a nice watch, too. Is there a silver version of this model?


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

tejasweemn said:


> Hi Fellow HMTians,
> 
> Anybody got a look at the skeleton??!! Is it out in the market??!!
> I cant wait to have a look or hear release information.
> ...


Hi Tejas,

I was told that it was expected in the first half of July. I plan to visit HMT Jalahalli company showroom this weekend, will check with them on this.

I will also post a few pictures for HMT watch lovers on this forum incase it is available at the company showroom.

Regards,
Prashant


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow that Prashanth is a beauty. Well done getting that Prashant.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I have been absent for a while. Here are some pics. I'm still about.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Prashant pandey said:


> Hi Tejas,
> 
> I was told that it was expected in the first half of July. I plan to visit HMT Jalahalli company showroom this weekend, will check with them on this.
> 
> ...


Pocket watch or wrist watch?


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Do any Indian celebrities wear HMTs?


----------



## birdie_num_num (Dec 3, 2012)

Sunny Deol is a Pilot fan: Sunny Deol's favourite watch is an old HMT | NDTV Movies.com



Illyria said:


> Do any Indian celebrities wear HMTs?


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Illyria said:


> Pocket watch or wrist watch?


It's a wrist watch.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

demag said:


> Wow that Prashanth is a beauty. Well done getting that Prashant.


Thanks a lot Dave...by the way what are your views on Rakshak ;-)


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm not really a fan of the Rakshak. I'm afraid it doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

_My Three Musketeers HMT Pilot, Jawan and Rakshak









Regards,
Prashant_


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Prashant pandey said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am really happy to be a proud owner of a brand new HMT Prashanth. It took me quite sometime to find one but all the effort was worth it.
> 
> ...


You can be happy. This is a nice and original watch. Big congrats !


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Prashant pandey said:


> Hi Tejas,
> 
> I was told that it was expected in the first half of July. I plan to visit HMT Jalahalli company showroom this weekend, will check with them on this.
> 
> ...


Hello Guys,

As promised spent the day today hunting the ever elusive HMT skeleton watch. HMT has launched two models one is a Golden Skeleton watch and the other one is the Stainless steel model. These watches are really a collector's/HMT fan's delight to own.*I bought the Golden Skeleton watch pics below.* It seems that these watches are not available in most of the stores and will disappear from the stocks in a flash. So hurry !!!!































Regards,
Prashant


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

What's the diameter of these watches? 35mm?


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Prashant pandey said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> As promised spent the day today hunting the ever elusive HMT skeleton watch. HMT has launched two models one is a Golden Skeleton watch and the other one is the Stainless steel model. These watches are really a collector's/HMT fan's delight to own.*I bought the Golden Skeleton watch pics below.* It seems that these watches are not available in most of the stores and will disappear from the stocks in a flash. So hurry !!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Prashant, Thanks for the pictures.. Please post the prices as well, I am curious, I had exams going on, Mid term exams, Have to wait atleast 2 weekends to go and check them out in flesh. I will try the unity building first. Thank you very much for this.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

What is a fair price for an HMT Prashanth watch?


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Love those skeleton watches. Very nice


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Prashant pandey said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> As promised spent the day today hunting the ever elusive HMT skeleton watch. HMT has launched two models one is a Golden Skeleton watch and the other one is the Stainless steel model. These watches are really a collector's/HMT fan's delight to own.*I bought the Golden Skeleton watch pics below.* It seems that these watches are not available in most of the stores and will disappear from the stocks in a flash. So hurry !!!!
> 
> ...


Dear All,

The company price for the HMT golden skeleton is INR 9500 and the HMT Skeleton steel is INR 9200(or 9250 dont remember exactly).This has been a much awaited watch and is moving quite fast infact when i checked earlier this week the showroom had 10 peices and when i bought it yesterday their were only 3 remaining.So hurry up guys rush to the nearest HMT showrooms.

Regards,
Prashant


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

Prashant pandey said:


> Dear All,
> 
> The company price for the HMT golden skeleton is INR 9500 and the HMT Skeleton steel is INR 9200(or 9250 dont remember exactly).This has been a much awaited watch and is moving quite fast infact when i checked earlier this week the showroom had 10 peices and when i bought it yesterday their were only 3 remaining.So hurry up guys rush to the nearest HMT showrooms.
> 
> ...


I think we like HMT for their affordability too. IMHO there are watches with better quality control to be had at that price.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

prateekshujanya said:


> I think we like HMT for their affordability too. IMHO there are watches with better quality control to be had at that price.


I agree. I like HMTs for their affordability and functionality, but at $180 a pop, affordability leaves the equation.

I really do like the HMT steel skeleton. Quite nice.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Whoa
At this price HMT is killing some customers..
I hoped the steel skeletons will be priced atleast 2 grand lesser..
HMT is busting my pockets.. And I don't have that kind of money, now.. 
A student should spend prudently..
But why such a price, I am sure someone told me the movements are cheaper movements bought from china..
So why?? Mass production, I know they are making them dead inexpensive..
I am an MBA and I understand stuff like this.. But rebranding themselves as premium now would not work..
Adieu skeleton, am sure Kenneth cole skeleton comes at 5k..
I was prepared for 7.5 k.. 9k is a "stretch plus" for me..

Tejas


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

One thing about my HMT Janata: even though I last wound it in November of 2012, every time I take it out of its case and tap on the dial, it starts ticking...:think:


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Those skeletons are an interesting development - competing with Titan no doubt - but such a watch design is definately not for me. Seems like they have used the same case as for the HMT Sourab? I wonder whats ticking inside? Miyota has a movement, 8N24, made especially for skeleton watches. If that is it, it could better justify the higher price. I hope its not Chinese. A few months ago I remember someone posting info that HMT was out seeking a replacement for the hadwound caliber 0231. Anyone have any more info on this? It would be sad to see HMT swithing over to only imoported movements. Much of the brands allure, for me anyway, is the all-Indian design and manufacture. 
Torbjorn


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Seems expensive compared to most models. How are they Justifying the price? I mean I love a nice HMT watch as much as the next guy but at $160usd I can think of a few others I would go for.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Prashanth, Thanks for sharing the pictures. The movement is a Japanese Miyota 8N24 skeleton. I would like to see a watch with the same movement priced lower than the HMT? HMT handwinders are cheap since HMT makes everything in house. the moment you start buying things, prices will have to go up. The market will decide. Personally, I like the HMT prices, the Titan skeletons are atleast double the price the HMT is selling at and that too with a movement of unknown origin.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

I think HMT prices are very fair, especially considering how all the work is done in house. Their prices are consistent with other in house manufacturers in the same market, like Vostok. I think the recent price increases are caused by two factors: 

- More international interest in the brand
- Inflation (not sure how steady the inflation in India is but over here it has been a steady increase for the past few years)

HMT is a great brand, government owned companies making affordable watches for their citizens (and those abroad) is similar to most Russian/Soviet brands which are what got me into watches in the first place. I feel HMT even has a broader appeal with more designs to make the right watch for everyone


----------



## Dudbear (Feb 13, 2013)

Does anyone know where I might buy an HMT Utsav?










This looks beautiful and I'd love to get it for my lady. None are on ebay though...hari or someone else, would you perhaps be selling one?


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Dudbear said:


> Does anyone know where I might buy an HMT Utsav?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a beautiful watch


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> Prashanth, Thanks for sharing the pictures. The movement is a Japanese Miyota 8N24 skeleton. I would like to see a watch with the same movement priced lower than the HMT? HMT handwinders are cheap since HMT makes everything in house. the moment you start buying things, prices will have to go up. The market will decide. Personally, I like the HMT prices, the Titan skeletons are atleast double the price the HMT is selling at and that too with a movement of unknown origin.


Thanks Hari,

I had a busy weekend so was unable to post my thoughts on the responses. When I bought the watch from HMT bhavan in Bangalore, the staff confirmed that the movement is not the imported chinese movement. They said that hmt imports chinese movement on a need basis for its quartz watches and that too rarely. I cannot vouch for it but again i cannot debate it as i am an HMT lover and not an expert in watch making.

My photography skills do not do justice to the skeleton watch. Thus it is something that you have to see to believe. The feel of the watch is pretty good on the wrist. Personally, I was not much impressed by the stainless steel version.

I agree the price is quite high (going by the hmt standards) but value for money is again debatable as the way these watches are moving from the counters is a testimony in itself.

A Titan skeleton watch would start at around 13000INR and that too with movements of unknown origin.Therefore to me the price of HMT skeleton is fair.

Also i added an HMT Vignesh to my collection. I will try and post pictures of the same tonight.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

*Part of the charm *of HMTs is the fact that it produces in-house movements. Why start using foreign movements now? I would think they would want to preserve a class of trained watchmakers, machinist, etc. Why lose the the ability to make mechanical movements? And top of that, I think HMTs should stay pure Indian products. ( Well, with Japanese designed hearts...)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> *Part of the charm *of HMTs is the fact that it produces in-house movements. Why start using foreign movements now? I would think they would want to preserve a class of trained watchmakers, machinist, etc. Why lose the the ability to make mechanical movements? And top of that, I think HMTs should stay pure Indian products. ( Well, with Japanese designed hearts...)


I agree with your sentiments. But unfortunately the business decisions have their own logic. This is a business decision. From an economics point of view, HMT should have shut shop long ago, but they continued to march on, however weak, lets see if these measures turn them around.

Unfortunately we are very soon going to see imported movements in the handwinders also or the handwinders will be shutdown if no movement suppliers are found.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Prashant pandey said:


> Thanks Hari,
> 
> I had a busy weekend so was unable to post my thoughts on the responses. When I bought the watch from HMT bhavan in Bangalore, the staff confirmed that the movement is not the imported chinese movement. They said that hmt imports chinese movement on a need basis for its quartz watches and that too rarely. I cannot vouch for it but again i cannot debate it as i am an HMT lover and not an expert in watch making.
> 
> ...


Hi, HMT uses, in-house, Miyota or TMI movements. the TMI movements come from Hong Kong(P.R. of China) and is owned by Seiko. I hope this helps. Usually HMT marketing staff for some reason are very poorly informed about their own products.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

*HMT Vighnesh:

HMT winding watch 17 Jewels. Vighnesh is associated with Lord Ganesha (Hindu god) and it means "one who removes hinderance".





























*


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

That my friend is a very nice watch


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing the pics Prashanth.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> I agree with your sentiments. But unfortunately the business decisions have their own logic. This is a business decision. From an economics point of view, HMT should have shut shop long ago, but they continued to march on, however weak, lets see if these measures turn them around.
> 
> Unfortunately we are very soon going to see imported movements in the handwinders also or the handwinders will be shutdown if no movement suppliers are found.


Thats bad news and I wonder why - is the license agreement running out, is the machinery worn out or what could be the reason? I also wonder what they could find for replacement. I suspect there are not many 17J handwound movements out there up for grabs, is there? Except for a few Swiss of course, but I reckon thats out of the question. Miyota, Chinese etc is all about about autos afaik, or am I wrong? Very soon -what timeframe are we talking about do you think? 
Torbjorn


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

hari317 said:


> I agree with your sentiments. But unfortunately the business decisions have their own logic. This is a business decision. From an economics point of view, HMT should have shut shop long ago, but they continued to march on, however weak, lets see if these measures turn them around.
> 
> Unfortunately we are very soon going to see imported movements in the handwinders also or the handwinders will be shutdown if no movement suppliers are found.


I at times feel scared, that they may probably shut the whole watch division down soon. Tell me one thing: a lot of shops still sell these. Is it 100% credible that the movement would be genuine HMT, and not imported..? How to tell.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

HMT creates the timekeepers of the nation. Why outsource that?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Thats bad news and I wonder why - is the license agreement running out, is the machinery worn out or what could be the reason? I also wonder what they could find for replacement. I suspect there are not many 17J handwound movements out there up for grabs, is there? Except for a few Swiss of course, but I reckon thats out of the question. Miyota, Chinese etc is all about about autos afaik, or am I wrong? Very soon -what timeframe are we talking about do you think?
> Torbjorn


Some critical raw materials that go into the manufacture of certain components of any movement made anywhere are controlled by a couple of companies worldwide. HMT is having serious problems procuring these raw materials. While they are trying to enter into fresh agreements for the procurement of these materials, they are parallely exploring the possibility of purchasing the completely built movements from a third party. They have been unsuccessful finding the CBU (completely built unit) movement vendors so far, but now their tender is extended upto this year end to see if any bids come. From what we have seen so far, HMT sources only the top quality components from vendors like Miyota, TMI(some quartz movts). They never go for the movements without known pedigree. They were planning to redesign the entire handwinder range using the imported Miyota handwinder movement but that would push the price of the handwinder beyond the automatic range since the movement itself is very expensive.

If the choice is between shutting the handwinder line or using a good quality imported handwinder movement to continue offering the watches, the choice is very clear.

They applied the same logic when they decided not to invest the huge non liquefiable capital required in renewing the 6500 tooling rather choosing to import small quantities of the 8205 from Japan to continue to offer the automatics at minimum capital outlay.

I hope this brings some clarity.

The handwinders with imported movements are going to end up raising the prices of these watches to much higher than what HMT is selling them for today. I really hope HMT is able to sort out their supply chain and continue to produce their 0231 movement.

See the attached document.

View attachment HMT movt tender.pdf


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

asingh1977 said:


> I at times feel scared, that they may probably shut the whole watch division down soon. Tell me one thing: a lot of shops still sell these. Is it 100% credible that the movement would be genuine HMT, and not imported..? How to tell.


Thankfully the government does not take cut and dried business decisions, hence HMT continues to live. I would advise you to buy from HMT showrooms only and from reputed HMT reseller shops about who you can enquire by calling HMT to ask if they are authorised. That way you can be sure that you get a genuine HMT product. HMT handwinders have all components made in India from indigenous and imported raw materials.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> HMT creates the timekeepers of the nation. Why outsource that?


I have tried to answer based on my knowledge two posts up.


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

hari317 said:


> I have tried to answer based on my knowledge two posts up.


I remember the time, when everyone wore an HMT or Ricoh. Then Timex/Titan came into the game, and now I hardly see people with HMT. It is what happened with BSNL/MTNL.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

asingh1977 said:


> I remember the time, when everyone wore an HMT or Ricoh. Then Timex/Titan came into the game, and now I hardly see people with HMT. It is what happened with BSNL/MTNL.


I agree with you. Organizations need to change with time to adopt to changing customer needs. HMT has a very poor product promotional strategy. Most of the population believes that HMT has closed down its operations. They are taken by surpise when they see an HMT watch on someone's wrist. Most of them love it and show interest in buying one but again they find it diffiucult to get. If much needed promotional and supply chain related enhancements are not done quickly we will have hmt watches going down the telegram way.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you Hari for taking the time to explain the situation
Torbjorn


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

asingh1977 said:


> I at times feel scared, that they may probably shut the whole watch division down soon. Tell me one thing: a lot of shops still sell these. Is it 100% credible that the movement would be genuine HMT, and not imported..? How to tell.


I understand your worry. I resist the impulse of buying an HMT watch from online stores as a mojority of these watches are _franken _watches. I agree with hari that HMT stores and authorised centres are the best bet for getting genuine watches. I also insist on opening the caseback to check the authenticity of the movement.Over a period of time i have developed a network of sellers and collectors (in addition to HMT stores) who sell authentic HMT and other vintage watches.The only drawback is that i end up paying a premium price for rare models.

Request hari and other forum members to update once the manufaturing for mechanical and automatic watch using imported movement commences. We would have to create a technique to identify the difference between the two to get the genuine made in India watch.


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Prashant pandey said:


> I understand your worry. I resist the impulse of buying an HMT watch from online stores as a mojority of these watches are _franken _watches. I agree with hari that HMT stores and authorised centres are the best bet for getting genuine watches. I also insist on opening the caseback to check the authenticity of the movement.Over a period of time i have developed a network of sellers and collectors (in addition to HMT stores) who sell authentic HMT and other vintage watches.The only drawback is that i end up paying a premium price for rare models.
> 
> Request hari and other forum members to update once the manufaturing for mechanical and automatic watch using imported movement commences. We would have to create a technique to identify the difference between the two to get the genuine made in India watch.


In answer to both your replies.

Ya, it seems HMT has lost the game. There is NULL marketing, and awareness of the brand is totally over. Shops are selling them, but that too in small colony markets. A shopping mall would never sell them, have yet to see that...! Fateh, here sells HMT watches. And am sure, he would prise open the case-back to check, before shipping it off. I like the one with Devnagri digits on the dial..!


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

asingh1977 said:


> In answer to both your replies.
> 
> Ya, it seems HMT has lost the game. There is NULL marketing, and awareness of the brand is totally over. Shops are selling them, but that too in small colony markets. A shopping mall would never sell them, have yet to see that...! Fateh, here sells HMT watches. And am sure, he would prise open the case-back to check, before shipping it off. I like the one with Devnagri digits on the dial..!


Fateh has a good reputation and that speaks for the authenticity of the watches he sells. I have a Janata devanagri and i just love it...


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

*@Prashant pandey* : The Prashanth watch is really beautiful. Is it large as compared to Janata, (35mm)? Is it really oval or is it just the camera lens stretching the picture? Would really appreciate some nicer pictures of this watch on lines of the skeleton watch.

With Skeleton watch, I feel it is not skeleton-y enough to warrant a 10k purchase. Also, the typical HMT casing is not helping the non-typical price as well. At 10k, a small second hand would be a good complication to see. The arrow second hand looks nice though.

I think it could have been made a lot clearer. See how a watchmaker has made it so:









A Watchmaker's Diary: No.3-00, Finished


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Prashant pandey said:


> Request hari and other forum members to update once the manufaturing for mechanical and automatic watch using imported movement commences. We would have to create a technique to identify the difference between the two to get the genuine made in India watch.


already all automatics produced today by HMT are with 8205 which is an imported movement(except leftover stocks of the models with 6500 like ADSL etc). Your skeleton automatic is with 8N24, imported movement. HTH.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, Hari, for the updates on HMT. 
It really is a shame when a great business and social enterprise starts to stagnate because a) they are not responsive to what customers want in terms of updated style and b) don't publicise the high quality stuff they produce
We saw it in the UK with Smiths, Luch in Beloruss produce technically great watches but with outdated style, and it seems HMT have been following the same path. Some of their recent offerings, partic the quartz, have been very stylish - let's hope they can go from strength to strength. 
PS I love my Pilot and Janata, but more new attractive models need to happen too!


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Its funny you bring this up. I guess my thought is the opposite in terms of style. I think at least in terms of older watches the HMT watches are very stylish. You are correct about the quartz watches. Some of the Inox watches look great, but then I think to myself if it was only mechanical..lol



OhDark30 said:


> Thanks, Hari, for the updates on HMT.
> It really is a shame when a great business and social enterprise starts to stagnate because a) they are not responsive to what customers want in terms of updated style and b) don't publicise the high quality stuff they produce
> We saw it in the UK with Smiths, Luch in Beloruss produce technically great watches but with outdated style, and it seems HMT have been following the same path. Some of their recent offerings, partic the quartz, have been very stylish - let's hope they can go from strength to strength.
> PS I love my Pilot and Janata, but more new attractive models need to happen too!


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

animeher said:


> *@Prashant pandey* : The Prashanth watch is really beautiful. Is it large as compared to Janata, (35mm)? Is it really oval or is it just the camera lens stretching the picture? Would really appreciate some nicer pictures of this watch on lines of the skeleton watch.
> 
> With Skeleton watch, I feel it is not skeleton-y enough to warrant a 10k purchase. Also, the typical HMT casing is not helping the non-typical price as well. At 10k, a small second hand would be a good complication to see. The arrow second hand looks nice though.
> 
> ...


@Animeher: Thank you for your compliments on Prashanth watch. The watch is indeed oval in shape. Dial is 35mm.This watch comes in a Golden avatar as well (watch case is golden while the dial is same as current one). I will be acquiring the same in a few weeks. I have attached a few more pictures for your viewing pleasure.
As far as skeleton watch is concerned, like any other watch there is a scope for an improvement. I believe Hari has already given inputs on the pricing. I like the watch and frankly I am pretty happy with the way it is.







[


----------



## 6138 (Sep 26, 2008)

My small collection of indians


----------



## shakeabhi (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello Folks,

I am new to the world of HMTs despite living in India all my life.. always knew about the brand but it had a slightly downmarket appeal among peers of my age-group and had fell out of fashion. So like a lot of kids growing up in the 90's Delhi, i never owned one. Well that was until the WIS bug bit me and i discovered the world of mechanicals.

While surfing WUS, i noticed the signature of "Orano" one of the members frequenting HMT threads, and a particular model caught my eye - HMT ABHISHEK, my namesake!

I sent him a PM and he very graciously sent some pictures of the model. It's a breathtakingly beautiful watch and i would like to know more about it. what vintage? is it still in production? Movement? Any information would be appreciated

A snap of the watch below sent by him. Much Thanks Jean-Philippe! (Orano)

Image - Courtesy Jean-Philippe (Orano)









cheers
Abhishek


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

Everything that is born has to go down one day. Let us enjoy our HMTs while they last


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice , if they are listening to you, ask them to make a threaded caseback and to reduce the height of the caseback bezel. The caseback glass is mineral and it appears the caseback from the Pocket skl is reused with NP.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Namaste dost,

I know that shakeabhi is trying to have discussion about The Abhishek model.

Then some pictures of my own. Probably not really genuine and probably repainted and probably remasterised  and may be needs a good cleaning, but I like it.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Prateek,

Nice pics. Is it your Kohinoor with a crystal back and metal strap ? It's the first time I see that. The look is very nice.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

_My HMT Jubilee















_


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Prashant pandey said:


> _My HMT Jubilee
> 
> View attachment 1167969
> 
> ...


Lovely, true classic. I regret i didn't buy one when they were up on e**** a while ago.
Torbjorn

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

hari317 said:


> Nice , if they are listening to you, ask them to make a threaded caseback and to reduce the height of the caseback bezel. The caseback glass is mineral and it appears the caseback from the Pocket skl is reused with NP.


They told me that they can't do threaded case backs and that only the Bangalore factory used to do it but not anymore. They may be BSing me but they said that HMT didn't have enough workforce.


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

orano said:


> Hi Prateek,
> 
> Nice pics. Is it your Kohinoor with a crystal back and metal strap ? It's the first time I see that. The look is very nice.


I am trying to get this model made by HMT for our forum members.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Lovely, true classic. I regret i didn't buy one when they were up on e**** a while ago.
> Torbjorn


It is still available in Mumbai showroom.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

_For your viewing pleasure. MyHMT Jawahar watches

























_








Prashant Pandey


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^
Lovely.

The dials (plural) seem to be domed...? Gosh..seeing pictures like these, throw me back 20-25 years, in a second. Amazing. Thanks for putting these here.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Some more beautiful pieces, thanks for sharing Prashant! They remind me of the newer Kohinoor


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Prashant pandey said:


> _For your viewing pleasure. MyHMT Jawahar watches
> 
> View attachment 1169193
> View attachment 1169194
> ...


Very nice, thanks for sharing!
Torbjorn

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Superb Prashant. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT SAGL-01:* Skeleton, Automatic, Gold plated, Leather strap.

I bought my example of the skeleton today.

HMT has introduced 4 variants of the Skeleton:

Gold case printed indices, 
Gold case imitation stones at indice locations
Steel case printed indices, 
Steel case imitation stones at indice locations

I went for the gold case with fluted bezel and printed indices. The watches use the Miyota 8N24 automatic movements.





































Balance wheel, Pallet Fork, Escapement:









Keyless Works:









Mainspring Barrel:




































Along with my daily beater:



















I also have some really bad cell phone pictures of the other variants taken at the showroom, will post them later.

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

That Seiko is beautiful  I love the green hue of the dial.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

I've been reading about famous Indian pilots lately.

Prateek, I think the HMT Pilot watch advertisement for the webstore deserves a more interesting photo. Perhaps one of these:


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice pictures, though I see a copyright mark on at least one of them. I tend to respect peoples copyright over their pictures. Alas, many don't.



Illyria said:


> I've been reading about famous Indian pilots lately.
> 
> Prateek, I think the HMT Pilot watch advertisement for the webstore deserves a more interesting photo. Perhaps one of these:
> 
> ...


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, I'm sure if someone chose to use a photo in a commercial ad, they would seek permission first...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Illyria said:


> Well, I'm sure if someone chose to use a photo in a commercial ad, they would seek permission first...


I too think they should....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

6138 said:


> My small collection of indians


Beautiful collection and nicely presented. congrats!



shakeabhi said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am new to the world of HMTs despite living in India all my life.. always knew about the brand but it had a slightly downmarket appeal among peers of my age-group and had fell out of fashion. So like a lot of kids growing up in the 90's Delhi, i never owned one. Well that was until the WIS bug bit me and i discovered the world of mechanicals.
> 
> ...


Hi Abhishek, the HMT Abhishek is one of the many named handwinders that they built. Steel case, steel strap (stock config), workhorse watches. It still features in the HMT pricelist at INR1100/- which means that the watch is still available somewhere or the other, you can try your luck. The watch seems to have been made at the watch factory 4 at Tumkur and uses the 0231 HMT handwinder movement. I hope this helps.

Best
Hari


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Congratulations on the Alpinist, Hari. I remember you were looking for one. A beautiful watch. 



hari317 said:


> *HMT SAGL-01:* Skeleton, Automatic, Gold plated, Leather strap.
> 
> I bought my example of the skeleton today.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> I've been reading about famous Indian pilots lately.


These are awesome pics and the website Bharat rakshak(means Protectors of India) is also awesome. a part of India's history and the sacrifices made.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Congratulations on the Alpinist, Hari. I remember you were looking for one. A beautiful watch.


Well, thank you. Old story now, here is the thread that I made when i got the watch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/alpinist-arrived-some-unboxing-pics-857378.html

It has been my daily beater since, you can see _my_ use marks on the watch 

Hey, I am trying to show the new SAGL-01 and you guys are talking about the Alpinist. lol.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

lol.....sorry about that.



hari317 said:


> Well, thank you. Old story now, here is the thread that I made when i got the watch.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/alpinist-arrived-some-unboxing-pics-857378.html
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Prashant pandey said:


> Personally, I was not much impressed by the stainless steel version.


Prashant, having seen the watches in flesh, the wrist presence of the SAGL (Golden) is much more than the SASL. I fully agree with your assessment.


----------



## PbFoot (Jul 13, 2013)

I must have one of these SAGL series watches! Can anyone source one for me, and provide pricing?

Thanks!

-PbFoot


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

PbFoot said:


> I must have one of these SAGL series watches! Can anyone source one for me, and provide pricing?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -PbFoot


sent you a PM, leadfoot


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

_Hey Hari,

Congratulations on owning the HMT SAGL 01 !!. Now we have pics of both the gold case versions on this post. Mine was the SAGL- 01 with Gold case imitation stones at indice.

Regards,
Prashant_


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

That skeleton watch is very nice! I only wish it had an exhibition case-back; can you take any pictures with the case-back removed?


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Prateek, you started a website..? When..? Were you not asking questions around this some days ago. So fast..?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

GuessWho said:


> That skeleton watch is very nice! I only wish it had an exhibition case-back; can you take any pictures with the case-back removed?


Thanks! 

Yes, I looked at online pics of the 8N24 and it seem to have a nicely skeletoned out rotor area also, dunno why HMT did not provide an exhibition caseback, but let me see about the pics, maybe with the help of HMT I will be able to take some pics with the caseback removed.

Regards,
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Prashant pandey said:


> _Hey Hari,
> 
> Congratulations on owning the HMT SAGL 01 !!. Now we have pics of both the gold case versions on this post. Mine was the SAGL- 01 with Gold case imitation stones at indice.
> 
> ...


Hi Prashant, yes, I had a hard time deciding which one to buy.  I loved your watch too.

Best
Hari


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

prateekshujanya said:


> That Seiko is beautiful  I love the green hue of the dial.


Yep, that's quite a nice "beater" I should say!
Torbjorn

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Yep, that's quite a nice "beater" I should say!
> Torbjorn


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations, beautiful pictures! And I'm glad you found something for yourself too
Torbjorn


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Cellphone pics of the SAGL-01 and the SASL-02 taken at HMT showroom:


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Congratulations, beautiful pictures! And I'm glad you found something for yourself too
> Torbjorn


I had got the call from them last Monday itself, but I had to wait till Saturday today to go check the watches out, I had not expected that I will like the watch enough to bring it home, but I did.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

I really like them skeleton watches . Boy oh Boy!


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

I like the steel HMT skeleton. Quite nice.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Illyria said:


> I like the steel HMT skeleton. Quite nice.


It's disappointing that they don't use an in-house movement for it.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> I like the steel HMT skeleton. Quite nice.


SASL-02. It is slightly bigger in size too when compared to the SAGL-01.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

_My HMT Tarun





























Regards,
Prashant Pandey_


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^
Wow..that is one elegant watch. The long chapters look so pleasant and soothing. Amazing. Does it have the in-house manual winding..?


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

asingh1977 said:


> ^^
> Wow..that is one elegant watch. The long chapters look so pleasant and soothing. Amazing. Does it have the in-house manual winding..?


To the best of my knowledge it has the In-house manual winding movement. However i would welcome any corrections/additions to my knowledge from the In house experts on this forum.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice Tarun, Prashant. The very first post of this thread starts with a Tarun, so this is a nice addition.

ALL HMT handwinders have IN-HOUSE movements. PERIOD.


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Nice Tarun, Prashant. The very first post of this thread starts with a Tarun, so this is a nice addition.
> 
> ALL HMT handwinders have IN-HOUSE movements. PERIOD.


What about Automatics. How is the variation for those: in-house vs. OEM.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Prashant pandey said:


> _My HMT Tarun
> 
> View attachment 1172284
> View attachment 1172289
> ...


Nice, it reminds a lot about the all indices Janata I think. Is it the same size as the Janata and most other HMTs or is this this a tad smaller like the Janata deluxe and Akash?
Torbjorn

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Nice, it reminds a lot about the all indices Janata I think. Is it the same size as the Janata and most other HMTs or is this this a tad smaller like the Janata deluxe and Akash?
> Torbjorn


Look here  https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228.html#post2844358


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice watch Prashant. Congrats.
The glass seems domed, not flat. Is it ?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

asingh1977 said:


> What about Automatics. How is the variation for those: in-house vs. OEM.


Ok, let me try.

Initial automatics from early 70s upto the mid-late 90's use exclusively the inhouse 6500 (based on 6501 from Citizen). in the late 80s, a few watche models are made with imported 8205 like some variants of Kailash, Arvind and a few other models whose names escape me at the moment.

Then after a decade the new models like NASL/NASS series is launched with imported 8205 movements. 6500 phased out due to worn tooling and no money to invest in new tooling, production of watches with 6500 continues with existing inventory of 6500. ADSL series still has inhouse 6500 movement and will be sold till stocks last.

HTH.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

The only automatic HMT I own is this ...


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

kitcarguy said:


> The only automatic HMT I own is this ...


This is a rare beauty. I wonder what does the "U" marked above 21 jewels stand for...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

They used to put U in between to indicate that the auto winding is Unidirectional.


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Ok, let me try.
> 
> Initial automatics from early 70s upto the mid-late 90's use exclusively the inhouse 6500 (based on 6501 from Citizen). in the late 80s, a few watche models are made with imported 8205 like some variants of Kailash, Arvind and a few other models whose names escape me at the moment.
> 
> ...


On the HMT site, only ADSL listed are: ADSL02/03. So next to impossible now, to get an automatic in-house.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

asingh1977 said:


> On the HMT site, only ADSL listed are: ADSL02/03. So next to impossible now, to get an automatic in-house.


The HMT website is incomplete from the point of view of model coverage. There is plenty of unsold stock with HMT of older models with the 6500 movements, Mumbai showroom as some such 6500 models available. I am sure other cities have them too. Happy hunting.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

hari317 said:


> The HMT website is incomplete from the point of view of model coverage. There is plenty of unsold stock with HMT of older models with the 6500 movements, Mumbai showroom as some such 6500 models available. I am sure other cities have them too. Happy hunting.


The HMT website is rather disappointing: the photos are too small. the case sizes are not listed, and the available models list in incomplete (the new skeleton watches aren't even mentioned).


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Illyria said:


> The HMT website is rather disappointing: the photos are too small. the case sizes are not listed, and the available models list in incomplete (the new skeleton watches aren't even mentioned).


WUS..seems like a better place (with people); to procure an HMT. Honestly.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> They used to put U in between to indicate that the auto winding is Unidirectional.


Hari, you rock !!!!!!!


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

What is diameter of the steel skeleton case? Lugs?


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

I dont know if my auto is all that rare. I have not seen many, but that could just mean that hari and fateh are stock piling and waiting to inject them into the market hahah


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

asingh1977 said:


> WUS..seems like a better place (with people); to procure an HMT. Honestly.


I think the value of the HMT website is in the few pages of company history that they have provided there. I think the complaint is legitimate, they can indeed provide more details there and update it more frequently.


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

I cant help but think if they would revamp the website, allow for purchases and such that they would not increase their revenue. Or maybe there is not as big of a demand as one would thing


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Namaste Dost

My new one, the *Shakti*.

I find it original with the black circle and the lug shape. The ref on dial and on the back is SGGL 06; but I've not found on HMT site. Is it genuine ?
A funny joke, the strap section with buckle is written HMT but no "genuine leather' written on the opposite one  And if you glance you'll see the color is like the same but not the texture. I like that . Next operation : changing the strap...




























PS : and great Nana, great Karisma and great movie !


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dear J-Ph,

It is a genuine watch. Current Ranibagh production.

Have you watched "Prahaar" by Nana?

Best
Hari


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Dear J-Ph,
> 
> It is a genuine watch. Current Ranibagh production.
> 
> ...


Genuine ? A good new. Thank you. Is it still in production or is it stopped (that could explain why I can't see it in the official HMT collection) ?

I've seen many movies with Nana Patekar that in one of my favourite male actor (with, in the same range Naseeruddin Shah) but I've not seen Prahaar. I suppose it's a "must be seen" for you. Is it and old movie beacause I don't remember having heard this title ?

Best
J-Ph


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Is it still in production or is it stopped (that could explain why I can't see it in the official HMT collection) ?


The watch is still in the latest HMT pricelist of last month, so yes it means plenty of stocks are available with HMT. It should also be available in Mumbai showroom.

Regarding Current production: Watches are made in lots of 500 or 1000. newer lots are made as and when stocks deplete. HMT has two categories of models, GpA and GpB.

GpA are fast moving items that are regularly produced
GpB will be remade as and when stocks deplete, slow moving so usually only one or two lots are ever made.



orano said:


> I've seen many movies with Nana Patekar that in one of my favourite male actor (with, in the same range Naseeruddin Shah) but I've not seen Prahaar. I suppose it's a "must be seen" for you. Is it and old movie beacause I don't remember having heard this title ?
> 
> Best
> J-Ph


It is a highly acclaimed movie directed and acted in by Nana.

Prahaar: The Final Attack (1991) - IMDb

Prahaar: The Final Attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also see Nana's performance in Khamoshi, Parinda.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Hari,

Thanks for explainations about production methods.

For Prahaar, I've just seen that Madhuri acts in !!! It's a big emergency to see it !!!!

I've seen both Parinda (necessary because Madhuri  and Khamoshi, the fisrt SLB movie but, IMHO not the worst (but my best SLB is Guzaarish from far). 
But I like Nana too in comedies like Bluffmaster. It seems that this man can play any role.

J-Ph


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Thanks for explainations about production methods.
> 
> ...


Haha.

Also see Nana in "Raju Ban Gaya Gentleman" an early Shahrukh Movie... Also you must have seen his "Krantiveer". One of his earliest movies is Ankush, fine perfoamce there and excellent direction by N Chandra, the same guy who will go on to make Tezaab (Madhuri).


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Prahar is epitome Nana Patekar. I think he was given an honorary rank by the Indian Army for this. Shakti is a lame movie, but Nana's acting really is great in it...! Ab Tak Chaphan is cool too..!


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

asingh1977 said:


> Prahar is epitome Nana Patekar. I think he was given an honorary rank by the Indian Army for this. Shakti is a lame movie, but Nana's acting really is great in it...! Ab Tak Chaphan is cool too..!


Ab tak chappan is one of my favourite movies 

And to get back to the thread, here are a couple of pics of my Watchman and his HMT. He said he has had it for over 25 years and bought it for Rs. 590 then (somewhat expensive for HMT if you adjust for inflation IMO). Pardon the crappy iPhone pics.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks to all for you movie suggestions (but in France t's not easy to find all bolly movies).

Back to watches  Hi Prateek, your watchman has a quartz model. HMT sells quartz model for 25 years ? Do you know when they sell their first quartz watch ?


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

I am not sure exactly, but going by the information on their website, sometime around 1980.

Meanwhile another wristshot of my Kohinoor on one of Jay's NATOs 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Get your Indian watch fix at our dedicated web store!!!

www.hmtwatchesonline.com


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you for info.

Nato looks nice with Kohinoor. I was searching one (NATO) for my Pilot, green, blue and mauve (Royal Regiment of Scotland) like that.










Sombody knows where I can find it ?


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

NATO strap co. is a good place for NATO straps check it out sometime. www.natostrapco.com

I have no affiliation to the above website but the owner, Jay, is a well known member around here and I have ordered a couple of straps from him. The straps are good and the service impeccable. Here is another one of my watches on a strap from Jay 










You could also check out eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Get your Indian watch fix at our dedicated web store!!!

www.hmtwatchesonline.com


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok. Thank's. I'll look at.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> What is diameter of the steel skeleton case? Lugs?


 the SASL-02 has a case diameter of 41mm. Lug to lug Height is 48mm Strap is 20mm Crystal diameter is 35.3mm HTH.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Friends,I am travelling to pune and will be there tomorrow. Request you guys to help me with a few dealers that can help me get hmt watches. I am already aware of the hmt show room.Regards, Prashant


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Prateek, you should obviously give your watchman one of the new blue-handed pilots! If you don't have an extra one, you are welcome to give him mine provided you give us a photo of him wearing it!


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

drbobguy said:


> Prateek, you should obviously give your watchman one of the new blue-handed pilots! If you don't have an extra one, you are welcome to give him mine provided you give us a photo of him wearing it!


I think I can give him one  But he was of the belief that HMT Quartz were better than the hand winders. I don't think the watch would get as much respect as a WIS would give but then what the heck, he is my watchman, he should be pampered 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## animeher (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Prashant, there is one Popular watch co on Laxmi road, he has a good collection of HMTs, but no discounts. You may want to check him out. Also there is the HMT showroom on Tilak Road, but tomorrow is Eid, and it may be closed. Call before going. Also Saturday is half day and Sunday holiday for the showroom.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

animeher said:


> Hey Prashant, there is one Popular watch co on Laxmi road, he has a good collection of HMTs, but no discounts. You may want to check him out. Also there is the HMT showroom on Tilak Road, but tomorrow is Eid, and it may be closed. Call before going. Also Saturday is half day and Sunday holiday for the showroom.


Thanks! helpful for me too. Does the Diamond watch company carry any HMT anymore?


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Friends,
let me present to you some pictures of my new HMT Jubilee. I regretted not buying this watch when they were originally available on the bay, but now our friend Hari has been so very kind and helpful and sourced one for me. The very last one in the Mumbai showroom, I've been told I am extremely pleased with this one - the dial, grey silvery sunburst, is absolutely stunning. It's very legible and easy to read in spite of the silver hand against the silevr dial, and the roman numerals tops it off as a real classic in my opinion. Wheather this is a lucky specimen or extra attention has been paid to these Jubilees I don't know, but I notice that the case feel much smoother than they use to - no sharp edges on the lug horns or the sides on this one. The leather strap it came with is also of muche better quality - a thick, padded and stitched black with a much more sturdy buckle on it. A wearable strap to be pleased with from the beginning was a surprise, but I will of course change it and experiment with different looks as usual. Thank you Hari for helping me add this to my collection
Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

My pleasure Torbjorn. I was shocked when they told me that they had none left when I went to the HMT showroom to buy my skeleton and your Jubilee. When I insisted that they look harder, they obliged and found this one piece. I am sure several should be available unsold in the many shops scattered in Mumbai, since the watch never really took off, similar fate to the Jhalak, which in my view is another superb watch with Indian values. 

Best
Hari


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Refresh my menory Hari, was/is the Jubilee model produced in commermoration of something or is it a new model?
Best,
Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Refresh my menory Hari, was/is the Jubilee model produced in commermoration of something or is it a new model?
> Best,
> Torbjorn


It seems it was released on the 25th anniv (silver jubilee) of HMTWL. it was reissued on the 50th year of HMTWL, that is all i know. HTH.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> It seems it was released on the 25th anniv (silver jubilee) of HMTWL. it was reissued on the 50th year of HMTWL, that is all i know. HTH.


Thanks!


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Are only used ones available? Is it possible to new Jubilee watches? Are they 40mm?


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

I would not mind a new Jubilee. Are they still available.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

animeher said:


> Hey Prashant, there is one Popular watch co on Laxmi road, he has a good collection of HMTs, but no discounts. You may want to check him out. Also there is the HMT showroom on Tilak Road, but tomorrow is Eid, and it may be closed. Call before going. Also Saturday is half day and Sunday holiday for the showroom.


Thanks a lot Mate !!!!!


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Dear Hari and Friends,

My recent trip to pune was a touch and go affair, however i managed to get a HMT Pilot all numericals watch and an HMT vidhan from Pune HMT showroom.As told by the staff at Pune HMT showroom, a batch of 20 watches of Pilot all numericals was issued and i was lucky enough to get the last peice from the showroom. HMT vidhan is also a rare gem and i got the only peice available.

I have been posting pictures of my collection regulary on this thread.I realised that before i am accused of highjacking this thread i started my own thread today in the affordable watch forum - HMT watches -My collection.I have started it out with the picture of HMT mechanical 17 jewels Nehru centenary watch issued in 1989.

Regards,
Prashant


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Illyria said:


> Are only used ones available? Is it possible to new Jubilee watches? Are they 40mm?


New jubilees are available but mostly with retailers. I picked up the last available peice from HMT pune showroom.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Illyria said:


> Are only used ones available? Is it possible to new Jubilee watches? Are they 40mm?


No, they're new but as for availability, according to Hari factory sold out but probably available in shops if I got it right. Same size as Janata, 35-ish mm./Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Prashant pandey said:


> Dear Hari and Friends,
> 
> My recent trip to pune was a touch and go affair, however i managed to get a HMT Pilot all numericals watch and an HMT vidhan from Pune HMT showroom.As told by the staff at Pune HMT showroom, a batch of 20 watches of Pilot all numericals was issued and i was lucky enough to get the last peice from the showroom. HMT vidhan is also a rare gem and i got the only peice available.
> 
> ...


Hey no feelings of Hijacking, after all this thread is to showoff HMTs and in the process also document them. Feel free to contribute any time you feel like.  I liked the watch you showed in your new thread, very nice. I commented there as well.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> Are only used ones available? Is it possible to new Jubilee watches? Are they 40mm?





asingh1977 said:


> I would not mind a new Jubilee. Are they still available.


I am pretty sure Brand new Jubilees are available with some shops in Mumbai. They are NOT 40mm. they are the same size as Janata. There are NO 40mm HMT handwinders except the pocket watch maybe.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Dear HMT lovers,
I had a discussion with one of the members here and an idea to document all possible HMT watch pictures and specifications (if possible) came up. It sounded like a good idea and thus we decided to open a Page on Facebook.
Idea is to create a one stop page where all the beautiful HMT watches can be documented as pictures. As there are a lot of watches that many HMT fans have not seen or even heard before. This is a small effort to make HMT watches even more famous and immortal&#8230;Also it will help those who wish to buy genuine HMT watches a reference point to identify how an original HMT watch looks like
I have posted all the pictures I have posted so far at this page and I request each one of you to contribute as much as possible in the form of pictures to this page......You can put your name also on the picture to document your contributions....
https://www.facebook.com/pages/edit...re-Gallery/504849879599968?hc_location=stream
Do visit once and like the page. Bouquets and Brickbats are all welcome.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Prashant, some of us might not be on facebook, I for one, am not and probably will not be there anytime soon. 

Best
Hari


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> Prashant, some of us might not be on facebook, I for one, am not and probably will not be there anytime soon.
> 
> Best
> Hari


Me neither actually, and no intention to. I do very much admire and respect your effort to do this, it would be more than great to have such a source in one steady place. But personally I'd like to see it here in the WUS community somehow. 
Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sunny Deol wearing the HMT Pilot in his upcoming film: "Singh Saab, the great"


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^
Awesome................!

Which one would that be. The Jawan..?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

asingh1977 said:


> ^^
> Awesome................!
> 
> Which one would that be. The Jawan..?


It is the Pilot.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> Sunny Deol wearing the HMT Pilot in his upcoming film: "Singh Saab, the great"


I say, he's got exquisite taste. And he hasn't even changed the strap from what I can tell 
Torbjorn


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> *HMT Chandan*:Chandan is the Sanskrit word for Sandalwood. This is really a special watch, made in very limited numbers. Sandalwood is a controlled and precious resource and HMT made this watch with a pure Sandalwood bezel. The pen is packaged in a top grade hardwood box with velvet interiors. I have to document two variants here, the first one has indices printed in Gurmukhi, the script used for writing Punjabi. perhaps this is the only HMT with Gurmukhi indices. The second one is with Roman Indices. Onto the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Hari,This is my Chandan watch in Kannada









More pictures here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...e=3&uploaded=5


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Prashant pandey said:


> Hi Hari,This is my Chandan watch in Kannada
> 
> View attachment 1205352
> 
> ...


Is HMT still making these? They look really cool!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

GuessWho said:


> Is HMT still making these? They look really cool!


I don't think so. but I am sure some old stocks are available in some or the other shop.


----------



## kums78 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Hari,

That is very nice looking strap. Could you tell me where did you source that one.
BTW nice lume!!

Kumar



hari317 said:


> The watch in this post is a Franken watch with a Fantasy dial. Such a dial was never made by HMT. I wanted a watch with strong lume and decided to sacrifice a brand new Janata art deco for this experiment. The original dial was repainted. The hands are from a HMT Pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kums78 said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> That is very nice looking strap. Could you tell me where did you source that one.
> BTW nice lume!!
> ...


Hi Kumar, I got the strap off ebay from an American seller who was selling old stock.... Thanks!


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

wow thats really nice hari. Just don't go into the fantasy watch business haha


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> Prashant, some of us might not be on facebook, I for one, am not and probably will not be there anytime soon.
> 
> Best
> Hari


Dear Hari and Torbjorn,

I just read your replies. I understand that you guys and many others would have good reasons for not being on facebook. However most of the people are on facebook specially a lot of youngsters who are/might be curious about HMT watches.We need more people to know about HMT watches and to buy them to save HMT watches and to carry on the legacy.

Since market is full of franken/fake watches me and a friend decided to start this page to act as a reference point for people to see and understand what an original hmt watch looks like.Even if our effort reaches out to a limited number of people and actually arouses their curiosity, i would consider it to be a success.

I am sure you guys would cheer up our infant effort

Regards,
Prashant


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> I don't think so. but I am sure some old stocks are available in some or the other shop.


When i bought this watch i was told by the HMT showroom representative that this was the last watch in stock...but i am sure there would be a few dealers who might have this with them as Old new stock


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Torbjorn said:


> Me neither actually, and no intention to. I do very much admire and respect your effort to do this, it would be more than great to have such a source in one steady place. But personally I'd like to see it here in the WUS community somehow.
> Torbjorn


Thanks Torbjorn,

Infact i started posting watches from my collection with the same intention on my thread at WUS. However i have for the last 2-3 days been posting just one picture with the link to my page. Now since i understand that many of the members might not be on facebook i would go back and post all the pictures and not just one for the watch that i post on the thread.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> Sunny Deol wearing the HMT Pilot in his upcoming film: "Singh Saab, the great"


Infact Sunny Deol has been wearing an HMT mechanical watch for sometime now. He has been wearing it since the time of his last movie Yamla pagla diwana 2. Also i recently came across Saif Ali Khans interview in one of the prestigious watch magazines. His collection was displayed in the same and it was quite a sight to see HMT janata (art deco) and a Sona along with his rolex, patek's, tags etc...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Prashant pandey said:


> Infact Sunny Deol has been wearing an HMT mechanical watch for sometime now. He has been wearing it since the time of his last movie Yamla pagla diwana 2. Also i recently came across Saif Ali Khans interview in one of the prestigious watch magazines. His collection was displayed in the same and it was quite a sight to see HMT janata (art deco) and a Sona along with his rolex, patek's, tags etc...


Here is a newspaper report about Deol and HMT that I posted in Jan of this year...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-5.html#post5824401

Do post the Saif article, it will be interesting to read. When I walked into Kamdar in 2010, the owner told me that Saif buys HMTs from them. I thought that was BS, but later the HMT showroom guys told me that his sister Soha had visited their erstwhile Dadar showroom and bought a few watches...


----------



## kitcarguy (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice to see actors wearing such a simple timepiece.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Of course we cheer you up, guys


----------



## gillg (Sep 1, 2013)

I recently acquired the Janata - Devanagari.







and the Pilot







Just being careful now not to overwind them.


----------



## jald (Jul 20, 2011)

Dear all,

I have a Hmt Pilot 0231 and I need to know, how many laps I have to wind up per day?

Thks in advance / Best regards


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

jald said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a Hmt Pilot 0231 and I need to know, how many laps I have to wind up per day?
> 
> Thks in advance / Best regards


Should take around 20-30 winds, but it is OK to wind until it "stops". I wind all my mechanical watches until they "stop", which means you wind until you cannot turn the crown anymore (or not very easily at least), this is the only way to get the full run-time out of a watch IMO.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> Here is a newspaper report about Deol and HMT that I posted in Jan of this year...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-5.html#post5824401
> 
> Do post the Saif article, it will be interesting to read. When I walked into Kamdar in 2010, the owner told me that Saif buys HMTs from them. I thought that was BS, but later the HMT showroom guys told me that his sister Soha had visited their erstwhile Dadar showroom and bought a few watches...


Here is the link to the article...

Saif Ali Khan Nurtures Passion for Watches


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Very interesting this article. Thank you.



> For 'Parineeta,' which was a period film, I bought a Vacheron Constantin Patrimony and a 1962 vintage Omega,"


And what did he offered to Vidya for this wonderful song ?

Piya Bole..Haan bole - YouTube



> ..has a massive collection of watches ... A. Lange & Sohne, Patek Philippe, Jaeger-LeCoultre, IWC, Breitling, Chopard, Ulysse Nardin, Piaget, Omega, Rolex, Bulgari and Cartier


Exactly like me except for me it's a massive collection of pictures 

Wife Kareena gifted him some watches. Very kind. But the great question is : what Sharmila ji offered him ? The HMT ones ?...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Interesting article Prashant, thanks!



orano said:


> Exactly like me except for me it's a massive collection of pictures


 true for most of us here.


orano said:


> But the great question is : what Sharmila ji offered him ? The HMT ones ?...


I think actually the nicer ones would have been given by Sharmila Tagore. ;-)


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

orano said:


> Very interesting this article. Thank you.
> 
> And what did he offered to Vidya for this wonderful song ?
> 
> ...


Dear Jean Philippe,

I really admire your knowledge of Indian movies...keep it up..

Regards,
Prashant


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Prashant pandey said:


> Dear Jean Philippe,
> 
> I really admire your knowledge of Indian movies...keep it up..
> 
> ...


Thank you, dear Prashant.

I love Indian cinema (more than HMT watches to be honest).

Do you know that India is the second historical country of cinema after France ?
In 1896, there was the first diffusion movies by Lumière brothers, the inventors of cinema. It was done in Paris, in the "salon indien" (probably a premonition  of the Hotel Scribe.
Just after, many cinematographers of Lumière brothers began a travel all around the word. Maurice Sestier, who was one of them had to go to Australia. But he stopped in Bombay, at the Watson Hotel. And he presented here on july 1896 7th, the same movies that was projected in Paris. It was a great succes. India adopted immediatly the new media and that is why, for many desimen, the cinema is indian.
After, each contry followed its road and create its own style, with its own characteristics like songs in desi movies.
If you want (and you can read or translate french) you can read the complete story that I wrote here : FANTASTIKINDIA - 7 juillet. Bon anniversaire&#8230; au cinéma en Inde.

Jai Hind

Jean-Philippe


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

orano said:


> Thank you, dear Prashant.
> 
> I love Indian cinema (more than HMT watches to be honest).
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for giving me one more reason to be a proud Indian...i believe like HMT watches Indian cinema has evolved over a period of time. Though it has not lost touch completely with its tradition it kept pace with the changing times. Only difference is Indian cinema has moved from strength to strength while HMT is fading fast.. I will make it a point that i read the complete story over the weekend..


----------



## Kashi (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello hari
i guess my very first post shouldn't have to be requesting you to help me out. But seeing that you have been generous with others on this forum , I make this request to help me procure a hmt excel and hmt Leo and hmt 2 crown roman with alarm and a hmt pilot with white display.
how do I get in touch with you.
kashi


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Hari and other experts

Is there a comprehensive list of HMT mechanical (winding) Models somewhere?

My first watch was an HMT in 1988, that I lost in 1991. I would love to replace that with a like model, although I can't remember exactly what model that was. I am hoping that looking at the list might kickstart what model my watch was at that time.

If anyone can help, it was bought in 1988 - probably around May-June timeframe. It was a round dial and the gray (?) dial color much like this Janata: 
Genuine Vintage HMT Janata Winding Indian Mens Watch Special OFFER Just BID2WIN | eBay

It was, if I remember right, a steel case, steel hands - pointed just like the picture (as compared to the blunt hands). Steel second hand, and a screw case-back. It had come with a nylon strap, not a leather one. It had no lume either.

"Janata" itself does not ring a bell, though. I'm thinking mine was not a Janata. So, would like to read through the list of models and see if something flashes up.

many thanks in advance
lsiravi


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

lsiravi said:


> Hari and other experts
> 
> Is there a comprehensive list of HMT mechanical (winding) Models somewhere?
> 
> ...


Does Priya, Tarun, Vijay NL, ring a bell?

Was the crystal domed or flat?

also look through this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-catalogue-heavy-pic-366995.html


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Does Priya, Tarun, Vijay NL, ring a bell?
> 
> Was the crystal domed or flat?
> 
> also look through this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-catalogue-heavy-pic-366995.html


Thanks for your response! The crystal was domed. 
Tarun and Vijay, no. Priya, hmmm...

The strap was this, definitely.









Any chance a Priya with gray dial can be sourced?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

lsiravi said:


> Thanks for your response! The crystal was domed.
> Tarun and Vijay, no. Priya, hmmm...
> 
> The strap was this, definitely.
> ...


That used to be called the "Furlon" strap. I have not seen a Grey Priya in a long long while. Golden priya was more common.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

hari317 said:


> That used to be called the "Furlon" strap. I have not seen a Grey Priya in a long long while. Golden priya was more common.


Thanks again for the strap info. Is HMT still making Priyas or has it stopped production? If stopped, is new stock still available or would it have to be a used one, should I want one?

I'm currently not in India, but will probably travel to Bangalore some time soon. Where in Bangalore would I be able to find one?


----------



## SalvatoreGiuseppe (Oct 27, 2013)

Greetings Hari, et al.

I am looking for some information about the HMT Jhalak, I was hoping you could provide me answers.

I really like the version that I first stumbled across in another of your threads








But the only one I can find for sale is one with a black dial, like so








I was wondering if you could answer some questions, and then possibly point me to a way to acquire one, if what I want exists.

Are they still making/selling the watch with the white dial? 
Do they possible make it with hands that don't look quite so.....cheap? The gold hands on the black-dial one look much nicer. Though I'm not sure how they would look on the white. I let you be the final judge for me, but the black and red look a bit too cheap plastic in the picture for how nice the rest of the watch is.
I also like the more plain alligator pattern strap on the first compared to what the second has going on. Is that still an option as well?


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

First timer on a Nato. Experienced folks, what looks good on a Black Jawan?










Avail (to me) colors are here: 
18mm Nylon Watch Strap Popular Design | eBay

I already have a couple of choices down for other watches. For this Jawan,

203? 208? 217? 224? 227 is too bland. 231? 244? I'm completely torn. Any input/pictures on what looks good on the above is appreciated.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Namaste friends,

I don't know how to resize an HMT metal strap. I join you some pictures. Usually, there is metal bar to push but not here. Has somebody the solution ?

External face









External (flat)









From top









Inside (flat)









Inside (detail)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi J-Ph, the bracelet you show is not really designed to have removable links.... The clasp will have multiple hole positions to position the end of the bracelet, thus adjusting it.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Hari,

Thank you for answer. I have 4 or 5 metal bracelets from HMT and it seems that there is the same problem for all. Do you know if MHT makes with removable links ?

Best


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Thank you for answer. I have 4 or 5 metal bracelets from HMT and it seems that there is the same problem for all. Do you know if MHT makes with removable links ?
> 
> Best


yes some of the bracelets on the newer automatics feature removable links.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank's Hari. You're always an HMT Bible


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Thank's Hari. You're always an HMT Bible


Most of the bracelets like on the rajat/kohinoor/chirag are the cheapest of the cheap but are still wearable quality and HMT sells them for 50INR IIRC, less than 1 USD. These last long enough(decades). Only problem is that the adjustment being on the clasp, the comfort will not be optimal. But then a decent bracelet would end up costing more than the watch itself...


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

How diffucult is it to change the crystal on say Pilot or Janata? A couple of my watches have gotten cracks that seems to be inside the plexi, you can't really feel them from the outdide. In both cases they are one the edge of the crystal, where it starts bending down to the case. Or maybe it's to complicated to bother with? 
Torbjorn


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Torbjorn said:


> How diffucult is it to change the crystal on say Pilot or Janata? A couple of my watches have gotten cracks that seems to be inside the plexi, you can't really feel them from the outdide. In both cases they are one the edge of the crystal, where it starts bending down to the case. Or maybe it's to complicated to bother with?
> Torbjorn


Easily done.......You don't even need a press. Just your hands will do.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds good...is it possible to explain a little more?
Torbjorn


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

Torbjorn said:


> Sounds good...is it possible to explain a little more?
> Torbjorn


I have seen my watchmaker pop them crystals off with a quick flick of his wrist using a screwdriver, and then he just pressed the new one in place with his thumbs. I don't know if this requires special training. And I suggest covering the case with tape it you intend to take a sharp object like a screwdriver anywhere near it.

Sent from my iphone


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Even more interesting, I don't even have to go through the back of the watch ? But what about WR, is the crystal itself so elastic/flexible it presses hard enough towards the case to provide resistance against splashes? I gotta try this
Torbjorn


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Torbjorn said:


> Even more interesting, I don't even have to go through the back of the watch ? But what about WR, is the crystal itself so elastic/flexible it presses hard enough towards the case to provide resistance against splashes? I gotta try this
> Torbjorn


Exactly what you said.

Sent from my GT-I8552 using Tapatalk


----------



## TinaSingh (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey I am a new birdie here... I love collecting watches...I have HMT Janta with hindi dials..its an awesome watch... and looks soo Indian... I love it !!


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

TinaSingh said:


> Hey I am a new birdie here... I love collecting watches...I have HMT Janta with hindi dials..its an awesome watch... and looks soo Indian... I love it !!


Welcome to the forum. I also have the Janata with the hindi dial. I love that watch!


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

TinaSingh said:


> Hey I am a new birdie here... I love collecting watches...I have HMT Janta with hindi dials..its an awesome watch... and looks soo Indian... I love it !!


Could'nt agree more with you...i believe most of us who have HMT watches start off with a Janata watch...My first watch was a Janata watch and today i have 9 different Janata watches...  and i am sure i would still add a few more...


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi friends,

I'm à Janata fan too : the most elegant and beautiful HMT. 
I'm not at the point of Prashant Panday. I have only four. But the hunt is not finished 

And today I'm very proud to present my first Jawan ! A big thanks to Hari for his help in understanding the genuine parts of poor documented Jawans.

The face. I think one day, I'll clean the dial and the inside of crystal. I like the rare sword hands shape. Most lums are ko and are even missing at 6 an 7.









The back. If somebody can help me to find the origin of this back (I'm not sure at all that it is the one that equipped the original watch but it seems to be a military). Number : WIO/6645-000035 GC-893 0214033









The back inside, very nice.









The movement. Too clean to be genuine but anyway.









Lums are weak, hands tired but I like it very much cause I suppose it has a long complicated life. It's my sentimental DDLJ watch


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Do only military issued units carry the arrow.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, but not all military issued units do.



asingh1977 said:


> Do only military issued units carry the arrow.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi All............You might find the thread in the link below interesting.https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-world-tour-941636.html#post6991985


----------



## elie (Aug 8, 2010)

Actually I doubt the WR just about any watch that promote WR in their dial after any opening (case back, crystal, even more; crown) -> even if it's done by authorized repairmen, being skeptical I know but I just learn from my lesson in the past



Torbjorn said:


> Even more interesting, I don't even have to go through the back of the watch ? But what about WR, is the crystal itself so elastic/flexible it presses hard enough towards the case to provide resistance against splashes? I gotta try this
> Torbjorn


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Dear HMT Watch Fans,

I would need your help on this one. Please click on the link below and share your valuable suggestions

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-watches-my-collection-901336-23.html#post7143370

@Hari: without your valuable guidance and suggestions i do not think this task can be accomplished to its desired level.

Regards,
Prashant


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Dear Friends,

The below thread can be of interest to you. Do check it out by clicking on the link.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-...d-jalahalli-bangalore-959675.html#post7155188

Regards,
Prashant


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I wish you all a very happy new year 2014.

Below is the link to the thread where i have shared the HMT watches calendar.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-watches-calendar-2014-a-961799.html#post7175140

Feel free to download and use it.

Regards,
Prashant


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Happy new year and happy new HMT watches to you !


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wishing all the WUS F71 folks a very happy and prosperous 2014.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

*HMT Watch Collectors Guide - A blog series*

Friends a few weeks back i had shared with all of you the idea of writing a series of blogs aimed at helping those new to the hobby of collecting HMT watches.

Here is the link of my first post in this series. Do share your views by commenting on the blog

HMT Watch Collectors Guide: Why HMT Watches ?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Just thought that HMT fans would find the thread linked below interesting. 

The HMT World Tour????


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

*HMT Watch showcasing on 18th January 2014,Saturday from 10 am - 12 noon Bangalore
*
Hmt Watches will be showcasing its various watch models at its Bangalore facility on 18[SUP]th[/SUP] January 2014. This watch showcasing will be from 10 am to 12pm noon. Visitors will have the option of choosing from the watches displayed and based on stock availability they can buy the same.
Photography will be strictly prohibited due to security reasons.

*Assembly point
*
We will be assembling at HMT Bhavan showroom, Bangalore(BANGALORE CHO SHOWROOM, HMT WATCHES LIMITED, ATCH MARKETING DIVISION,59, BELLARY ROAD, HMT BHAVANKARNATAKA-560 032) from where we would be proceeding to the HMT warehouse for this exhibition at 09:15am. We request all of you to stick to the timelines and reach HMT Bhavan on time as we will be leaving for the venue at 09:15am sharp. Kindly note that visitors are required to arrange for their own transportation ;-)

It's a very rare occasion and probably it's the first time an event of this sort is getting organized for HMT Fans .Therefore we suggest that all of us should participate in large numbers in this exhibition and share our ideas and our passion for these watches with the HMT leadership.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

I found these watches in a really superb HMT collection with a collector in Madras who I had the privilege of meeting last week for show and tell.

Enjoy the pictures:

HMT Pradeep, Automatic 6500:

The case is same as Roman ADD but with the steel caseback:



















HMT Kohinoor with an offbeat dial:










Cheers!
Hari


----------



## S.AMEER (Jun 20, 2013)

My HMT ROMAN ADD with Golden Bracelet.









and Rajat.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice find, congratulations!


----------



## Arunbr (Mar 4, 2013)

It will be great if any of you can help me on the query I have. Are the watches shown in link original ?

FREE SHIP NEW LARGE HMT QUARTZ WATCH | eBay

BEAUTIFUL NEW HMT QUARTZ WRIST INDIAN WATCH BLUE DIAL AND RUNNING CONDITION | eBay

Thanks
Arun


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi,

I don't know for the first one but IMHO the second is a fake. Quartz twice on the dial, not good at all


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Quartz written twice on the dial is a dead give away. Fake.

FWIW, the VGSS-56 finds no mention in the price list in my possession.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> FWIW, the VGSS-56 finds no mention in the price list in my possession.


That's impressive because this back looks very nice and well worked. I would have fallen into the trap !


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> That's impressive because this back looks very nice and well worked. I would have fallen into the trap !


t is possible that the model is very new. I will find out more and inform you.
I


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi friends,

I've seen this watch on eBay









Who knows what means the (long) line at bottom : *India 2150-5403-70 SMO *?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Who knows what means the (long) line at bottom : *India 2150-5403-70 SMO *?


2150 is the movement. Gents Day-date Quartz. 
5403 is the model number. In the price list it is listed under QAW Day-Date Gents SS models. QAW means Quartz Analog watch.

The model "Code" for this watch is 5081.

I have no idea about the -70 and SMO.

case back pics might give some more clues.

Best
Hari


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you for the informations, Hari.
I don't understand the difference between the model number (5403) and the model "Code" (5081). Is one manufacturing code and the other selling code ?
That's the first time I see a so long reference. If it is repainted dial, why lose the time to write a so long text. It's curious.

Here's the back :









I'm not sure that can't help for finding the meaning of 70-SMO because there is no more indications (ie about the factory).
If you want more informations you can look at the ebay page : Vintage HMT HQ Quartz India Day Date Designer Case Navy Blue Dial Men&apos;s Watch | eBay


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Thank you for the informations, Hari.
> I don't understand the difference between the model number (5403) and the model "Code" (5081). Is one manufacturing code and the other selling code ?
> That's the first time I see a so long reference. If it is repainted dial, why lose the time to write a so long text. It's curious.
> 
> ...


Even the named models have a model code, e.g. it is 0144 for the Pilot. it is a unique numeric designation for each model.

The dial is original not repainted as per my estimations. Moreover the starting price of the auction is double of the price of the new watch from HMT. HTH.

Long model codes:


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

This Super Deluxe Janata looks very nice :-! Is it a model currently in HMT shops ?
I have glanced at HMT site and I've not seen model codes. Is there a link where one can find it or is it only on internal documents ?

For the item on ebay, I agree that it seems very expensive and we are not alone to think the same : there was no bid on this auction.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> This Super Deluxe Janata looks very nice :-! Is it a model currently in HMT shops ?
> I have glanced at HMT site and I've not seen model codes. Is there a link where one can find it or is it only on internal documents ?
> 
> For the item on ebay, I agree that it seems very expensive and we are not alone to think the same : there was no bid on this auction.


The Super Deluxe is a long out of production watch. I have some pictures in this thread, will have to be dug out. I myself relied on a google image search to locate the picture. 

No link for the HMT lists unfortunately.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

hari317 said:


> The Super Deluxe is a long out of production watch. I have some pictures in this thread, will have to be dug out. I myself relied on a google image search to locate the picture.
> 
> No link for the HMT lists unfortunately.


Anyway for the link. 
I noticed earlier in this topic (a message dated September 2012) that the Janata deluxe was still in production. Do you know if it is still the case ?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Anyway for the link.
> I noticed earlier in this topic (a message dated September 2012) that the Janata deluxe was still in production. Do you know if it is still the case ?


yes, that is still the case. same price as the regular Janata.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok Hari. Thank you.

Sent from my Blancpain Fifty Fathoms


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

I like this one.


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi friends,

I'm looking for informations about Chinar Factory (WF-3 ?). Is it stll in production ? Do you know what watches it produces ? Any link for informations ?

Thank if you can help me.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

orano said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm looking for informations about Chinar Factory (WF-3 ?). Is it stll in production ? Do you know what watches it produces ? Any link for informations ?
> 
> Thank if you can help me.


Chinar has been closed for many many years with no production at all. I am in the process of trying to get their dead stock moved to HMT. HO for further distribution to their retail outlets/distributors, with the help of some influence in the concerned ministry. Might have some news soon. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you Fateh. Very good news. Hope you will success.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

orano said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm looking for informations about Chinar Factory (WF-3 ?). Is it stll in production ? Do you know what watches it produces ? Any link for informations ?
> 
> Thank if you can help me.


No new production anymore, they do have a minimum-skeletal staff strength remaining now. However, they do have a huge inventory of watches in RFD (Ready for dispatch) condition. For a long time, the managing directors of HMT Chinar watches limited and HMT watches limited were different(of course being only sister organisations), so inter company stock relocation was a paperwork intensive process. Now that Mr. Paulraj has been made the MD of both the organisations, the process to move stock between them has been simplified. I have seen official papers dated early January this year, where all the regional offices had been asked to place their watch requirement indents from this "ready for despatch" stock. I was also asked in turn, and my orders are already placed and deliveries are expected anytime soon now.

*Very soon, you will see a flood of the Chinar watches in the market( Company showrooms, ebay, WUS marketplace). The following models were RFD:

*
 JANTA JANTA DLX. KOHINOOR KRANTI PILOT SHALIMAR VIVEK VIJAY - NL VIJAY - LUM SHIV SERIES
*

HTH.
*


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Jean-Philippe, to answer your question about more infor about Chinar itself, here is some information

Main

I believe some older annual reports should also be available. search google for "HMT Chinar watches limited"


----------



## orano (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you for all this informations, Hari. Very interesting. 
HMT Chinar : The Chase Begins Again


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol. They will fall into your lap.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hasn't been easy Hari. These Govt types are not easy to get moving...even with extensive ministerial pressure/influence. Right now the issue hangs in HO.



hari317 said:


> No new production anymore, they do have a minimum-skeletal staff strength remaining now. However, they do have a huge inventory of watches in RFD (Ready for dispatch) condition. For a long time, the managing directors of HMT Chinar watches limited and HMT watches limited were different(of course being only sister organisations), so inter company stock relocation was a paperwork intensive process. Now that Mr. Paulraj has been made the MD of both the organisations, the process to move stock between them has been simplified. I have seen official papers dated early January this year, where all the regional offices had been asked to place their watch requirement indents from this "ready for despatch" stock. I was also asked in turn, and my orders are already placed and deliveries are expected anytime soon now.
> 
> *Very soon, you will see a flood of the Chinar watches in the market( Company showrooms, ebay, WUS marketplace). The following models were RFD:
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Hasn't been easy Hari. These Govt types are not easy to get moving...even with extensive ministerial pressure/influence. Right now the issue hangs in HO.


we will know.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

?



hari317 said:


> we will know.


----------



## hunkyjaat (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Hari, Fruitjam,

Can you please tell me, what was the cost price of HMT Excel when it was available in market? Just wanted to get an idea if I am getting it from somewhere I am getting the right and genuine piece. 

Also, if you could help me identify the genuineness of the piece I am being offered, like anything in particular I should look out for.

Thanks and regards,
Ashok


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

hunkyjaat said:


> Hi Hari, Fruitjam,
> 
> Can you please tell me, what was the cost price of HMT Excel when it was available in market? Just wanted to get an idea if I am getting it from somewhere I am getting the right and genuine piece.
> 
> ...


Ashok, the current MRP is INR2600/- It is still shown as available in the HMT catalog, but only god knows where 

Is fake your concern? I dont think the excel has been faked.

Best
Hari


----------



## hunkyjaat (Jan 15, 2014)

hari317 said:


> Ashok, the current MRP is INR2600/- It is still shown as available in the HMT catalog, but only god knows where
> 
> Is fake your concern? I dont think the excel has been faked.
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton for the info, Hari.... been of great help


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Hari and experts,
Are the below watches authentic? Haven't seen them in any of the Hmt showrooms but saw them in an old watch repair shop and picked them up.

P.S - Sorry for the random pics, somehow am not able to fix them through Tapatalk.


----------



## nasilemak (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi everyone. Greetings from Malaysia! I have been a lurker all the while until I recently decided to start collecting watches. My first acquisition as a "WIS" is the lovely HMT Janata art deco full Hindi which I purchased from Hari. I found out about HMT watches through WUS. This is my first hand wound mechanical watch. It is a little smaller than what I'm normally used to but it is a refreshingly lightweight with a cheerful off-white dial. I simply adore the Devanagari scripts on the watch which is considered exotic to me. Here's my first wrist shot!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome to the HMT club! 



nasilemak said:


> Hi everyone. Greetings from Malaysia! I have been a lurker all the while until I recently decided to start collecting watches. My first acquisition as a "WIS" is the lovely HMT Janata art deco full Hindi which I purchased from Hari. I found out about HMT watches through WUS. This is my first hand wound mechanical watch. It is a little smaller than what I'm normally used to but it is a refreshingly lightweight with a cheerful off-white dial. I simply adore the Devanagari scripts on the watch which is considered exotic to me. Here's my first wrist shot!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nasilemak said:


> Hi everyone. Greetings from Malaysia! I have been a lurker all the while until I recently decided to start collecting watches. My first acquisition as a "WIS" is the lovely HMT Janata art deco full Hindi which I purchased from Hari. I found out about HMT watches through WUS. This is my first hand wound mechanical watch. It is a little smaller than what I'm normally used to but it is a refreshingly lightweight with a cheerful off-white dial. I simply adore the Devanagari scripts on the watch which is considered exotic to me. Here's my first wrist shot!


Suits your wrist perfectly! wear it in good health.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jvh said:


> Hi Hari and experts,
> Are the below watches authentic? Haven't seen them in any of the Hmt showrooms but saw them in an old watch repair shop and picked them up.
> 
> P.S - Sorry for the random pics, somehow am not able to fix them through Tapatalk.


JVH, the watches look authentic to me. The Kohinoor is a nice find, so is the Rajat with the original red lined hands. well done!


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

hari317 said:


> JVH, the watches look authentic to me. The Kohinoor is a nice find, so is the Rajat with the original red lined hands. well done!


Thanks Hari! They show their age and I was told they are NOS. But am quite happy to have these 2 into my kitty.


----------



## hunkyjaat (Jan 15, 2014)

How do I post pics here? Pls help.


----------



## Arunbr (Mar 4, 2013)

Janata, with applied indicies and screwback case bought last week from HMT Bhavan. Has marking that says 0398 on the back. Does it mean produced in 98 ?

Awesome dress watch though.


----------



## Arunbr (Mar 4, 2013)

Beautiful sunburst dial Kohinoor bought last week as well from HMT Bhavan along with above Janata.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes Mumbai SR have also received these lighter blue dial Kohinoors. TBH, I was hoping for the darker blue variant they used to have.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

hunkyjaat said:


> How do I post pics here? Pls help.


upload your picture to a third party image hosting site like photobucket for example. Then copy and paste the IMG link from photobucket into your WUS post and you are done.


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

hari317 said:


> Yes Mumbai SR have also received these lighter blue dial Kohinoors. TBH, I was hoping for the darker blue variant they used to have.


Hari - are the dark blue variants the same as as the electric blue coloring? If not, could you kindly share a picture of the dark blue Kohinoor? (I remember looking at the electric blue dial picture you'd posted earlier). I recently obtained the light blue variant, and it has an almost peacock blue hue.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kj2757 said:


> Hari - are the dark blue variants the same as as the electric blue coloring?


yes.


----------



## udjinn (May 28, 2013)

Hi there Hari,
Was researching on the HMT Railmaster tribute, and saw your post about it.

How did this HMT combination come to be then?
Pretty bummed about this news cos i absolutely dig the dial.



hari317 said:


> The watch in this post is a Franken watch with a Fantasy dial. Such a dial was never made by HMT. I wanted a watch with strong lume and decided to sacrifice a brand new Janata art deco for this experiment. The original dial was repainted. The hands are from a HMT Pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

udjinn said:


> Hi there Hari,
> Was researching on the HMT Railmaster tribute, and saw your post about it.
> 
> How did this HMT combination come to be then?
> Pretty bummed about this news cos i absolutely dig the dial.


Hi, what is it that you wanted to ask?, I have not understood your question.

Best
Hari


----------



## ArnavPaitandy (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Hari!!

From where did you buy this beautiful skeleton? Could you please advise me the place in Delhi? Desperately searching for this elusive beauty.

Thanks in advance.

- Arnav



hari317 said:


> *HMT SAGL-01:* Skeleton, Automatic, Gold plated, Leather strap.
> 
> I bought my example of the skeleton today.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ArnavPaitandy said:


> Hi Hari!!
> 
> From where did you buy this beautiful skeleton? Could you please advise me the place in Delhi? Desperately searching for this elusive beauty.
> 
> ...


Hi Arnav,

I bought from the Mumbai showroom.

Best
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Kohinoor Blue Dial:
*
These models arrived at the Mumbai showroom a few months back, finally got around to taking some pictures. There are two variants:

*Cobalt Blue:
*


















Sunburst Steel Blue dial:




























Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

I liked the Sunburst steel Blue dial more than the cobalt blue. I had picked up mine from the HMT HO showroom aka HMT Bhavan a few weeks back. These watches won't stay that long on the counters and its just a matter of time before they become as rare as the electric blue dial Kohinoor.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> *HMT Kohinoor Blue Dial:
> *
> These models arrived at the Mumbai showroom a few months back, finally got around to taking some pictures. There are two variants:
> 
> ...


Are they new production or part of the stock remaining from Chinar factory mentioned some time ago?
Torbjorn

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Are they new production or part of the stock remaining from Chinar factory mentioned some time ago?
> Torbjorn


These are new from WF-5, see the case back pics showing the factory code. Also notice the press back case. Chinar handwinder production precedes the era of degeneration to the press back cases. HTH.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> These are new from WF-5, see the case back pics showing the factory code. Also notice the press back case. Chinar handwinder production precedes the era of degeneration to the press back cases. HTH.


Were these produced in 2005...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Prashant pandey said:


> Were these produced in 2005...


Maybe the case was. A watch can be put together at any time from the component parts in stock at the factory. Case back codes are unreliable and in many cases utterly useless/misleading to accurately date when a model was released, especially for models that use the same cases as some other existing models/variants. HTH.

For a totally new model using a new case design, the date on the case may be of some value, e.g. on the newer automatics.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Prashant pandey said:


> Were these produced in 2005...


I had a quick look at my handwinders and they all have case numers ending with 005 - 2005, 1005, 0005....and the numbers all start with 5 also. So it can't be the production year really, but rather some other serial number? Something to do with factory 5 though is a wild guess When was the casebacks changed to pressfit backs anyway? 
Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> When was the casebacks changed to pressfit backs anyway?
> Torbjorn


Torb, the WF-5 has been specifying it for several years now. Also the later cases indented by WF-4 at Tumkur.


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

just a 101% perfect feedback to hari.

very nice guy, excellent watch, great service...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

chbx said:


> just a 101% perfect feedback to hari.
> 
> very nice guy, excellent watch, great service...


Thanks Chris, I am glad the watch arrived in time and more importantly, that your sister likes it. 

Best
Hari


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> Maybe the case was. A watch can be put together at any time from the component parts in stock at the factory. Case back codes are unreliable and in many cases utterly useless/misleading to accurately date when a model was released, especially for models that use the same cases as some other existing models/variants. HTH.
> 
> For a totally new model using a new case design, the date on the case may be of some value, e.g. on the newer automatics.


I agree with you, most of the watches that we are getting these days can be the one's assembled using the old component parts in stock with HMT. I have checked several HMT watches in my collection that were produced from Ranibagh factory and as per my observation, the second and third digit from left of the case-code depict the year of production (there might be exceptions to this as well  ).Going by this observation the case of your cobalt blue kohinoor is from the year 2000 while the electric blue one is from the year 2002. Therefore either these watches are part of some old stock that has been released recently or they are watches that have been made recently but old cases have been used during assembly.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

The white pilot le with le caseback I have is indeed marked 513xxx so this is probably true. And in that case the all indicies hindi script Janata 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry. We discussed whether that Janata was recent production or not, well it's marked504xxx so I guess not.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Torbjorn said:


> I had a quick look at my handwinders and they all have case numers ending with 005 - 2005, 1005, 0005....and the numbers all start with 5 also. So it can't be the production year really, but rather some other serial number? Something to do with factory 5 though is a wild guess When was the casebacks changed to pressfit backs anyway?
> Torbjorn


Hi,

The pressfits casebacks were used initially as well. I have seen watches from the initial batches of handwinding watches with HMT Citizen printed on the dial. These came with pressfit casebacks. Later on screw-in casebacks were used till the production of HMT winding watches was migrated to Ranibagh factory from Tumkur factory where these pressfits were introduced for quartz watches.The compay management decided that the Tumkur factory should concentrate only on the production of quartz watches and moved the production of mechanical watches to WF5 Ranibagh.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

My latest HMT acquisition: a very sizable Eran quartz in a rectangular case. At 36mm x 47mm it doesn't sound like much, were it a circular case, but as a rectangular one, this one wears very large on my wrist.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice Euan. Euan (Yuvan) stands for 'Youth'. HTH.


----------



## chetan1988 (May 31, 2014)

Hi Hari,

I had a HMT -priya mens watch (handwinding - golden circular dial). I loved that watch a lot. unfortunately, I lost it somewhere and was unable to trace it. I would love to see that watch back on my wrist once again. Can you guide me where I can buy that watch. I currently live in Chandigarh.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

chetan1988 said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> I had a HMT -priya mens watch (handwinding - golden circular dial). I loved that watch a lot. unfortunately, I lost it somewhere and was unable to trace it. I would love to see that watch back on my wrist once again. Can you guide me where I can buy that watch. I currently live in Chandigarh.


The watch is long out of production. but old stock might still be available in shops, you have to patiently check out the small shops in your town and all other towns that you might visit.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

I posted this in another thread and didn't get any answers so I'll give it a try here as well:
I'm sure this information could ben found somewhere, but all you guys in the know could probably easy tell....I was contemplating what I consider to be the great HMT classics still in production and wondering what year they actually was launched. The great classics to me are

-Janata

-Pilot

-Sona

-Kohinoor

-Jawan (but I'm not sure it still is in production even if it showed up some time ago as new I belive)



Are there any more models that should be considered great classics you think?

Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> -Janata
> 
> -Pilot
> 
> ...


I would add the Vijay-LUM to the list above, and also the Braille gents model (they have been producing these at really low prices for the visually impaired, also HMT does lifetime free service for the braille watches owned by the visually impaired)


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> I would add the Vijay-LUM to the list above, and also the Braille gents model (they have been producing these at really low prices for the visually impaired, also HMT does lifetime free service for the braille watches owned by the visually impaired)


Thanks for the input Hari. Do have konowledge, or a hunch of, first production year of these model respectively?
Torbjorn


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

What do we think of this one? Sold as refurbished, but looks pretty much as many pics i've seen of this design Janata. What about the dial ? Crown is defiantly franken. Case looks original, not worked on - see the brushed sides that is very "authentic". Caseback - pressfit to my surprise, but does not look like the newer ones from factory 5. Haven't checked the movement since I'm reluctant to open press fits, but it seems to be ticking along fine. Overall pretty much mint condition. Seems a bit of a mystery, so I'd be grateful for any input from those in the know,
Torbjorn


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice watch Torbjorn!! - I am sure the dial is a repaint - also the crown may not be original..............
I like it and would certainly wear it 
Cheers p


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> What do we think of this one? Sold as refurbished, but looks pretty much as many pics i've seen of this design Janata. What about the dial ? Crown is defiantly franken. Case looks original, not worked on - see the brushed sides that is very "authentic". Caseback - pressfit to my surprise, but does not look like the newer ones from factory 5. Haven't checked the movement since I'm reluctant to open press fits, but it seems to be ticking along fine. Overall pretty much mint condition. Seems a bit of a mystery, so I'd be grateful for any input from those in the know,
> Torbjorn


I think it is a cobbled together watch. Aftermarket dial, stuck on indices (if you open the watch and access the dial, you may find that the indices are not riveted onto the dial unlike HMT dials). Case is from a newer watch, crown again looks unlike any crown that I have seen on a HMT handwinder. HTH


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> I think it is a cobbled together watch. Aftermarket dial, stuck on indices (if you open the watch and access the dial, you may find that the indices are not riveted onto the dial unlike HMT dials). Case is from a newer watch, crown again looks unlike any crown that I have seen on a HMT handwinder. HTH


Thanks Hari, that's pretty much what I was "afraid" of. But I don't quite get the business model here, why take an obviously good and minty case from a probably likewise watch and, make a Franken and and sell it cheaper than a new one? 
Torbjorn


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

One of my Pilots on a a thin mesh, much thinner than the ones I usually fit them with. Looks nice I think. As you can see, this Pilot needs to patch up his uniform (he needs a new crystal).


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Thanks Hari, that's pretty much what I was "afraid" of. But I don't quite get the business model here, why take an obviously good and minty case from a probably likewise watch and, make a Franken and and sell it cheaper than a new one?
> Torbjorn


Don't really know. I feel, the problem really is a high dependency on outsourcing, coupled with loose control over suppliers. Perhaps rejected material from vendors/subcontractors finds its way into the aftermarket, dirt cheap...


----------



## vcheluva (Jun 24, 2014)

ArnavPaitandy said:


> Hi Hari!!
> 
> From where did you buy this beautiful skeleton? Could you please advise me the place in Delhi? Desperately searching for this elusive beauty.
> 
> ...


Hello

Its such a beauty, I wanted to buy one, but i did not find in the shop in bangalore...so i picked up Rajat Supreme..

Does this skeleton comes only in leather strap or we will get in braclet as well


----------



## vcheluva (Jun 24, 2014)

manu_46 said:


> Just brought new HMT chronograph watch with 100 meter water resistance and VD57 Quartz movement. Its 7000 Rupees. Build quality is good. Image quality is not so good, took it with mobile camera. Will post some high resolution pics later.
> View attachment 1102949


Hye

Its an amazing watch, I have not seen something like this in HMT. I am really liking it. Can you let me know where did you pick this from. Is this model still available in market.


----------



## v.anand (Sep 4, 2013)

Proud to announce I have purchased this same watch from HMT Bhavan today. It's an incredibly good looking watch and the strap too seems to be of a very good quality.

It's priced higher than the other models and the mrp now is ₹9500. Nowhere it mentions about the miyota movement. Is the movement imported or contract manufactured here?

Thrilled with my new purchase,
Anand



hari317 said:


> *HMT SAGL-01:* Skeleton, Automatic, Gold plated, Leather strap.
> 
> I bought my example of the skeleton today.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

v.anand said:


> Proud to announce I have purchased this same watch from HMT Bhavan today. It's an incredibly good looking watch and the strap too seems to be of a very good quality.
> 
> It's priced higher than the other models and the mrp now is ₹9500. Nowhere it mentions about the miyota movement. Is the movement imported or contract manufactured here?
> 
> ...


Congrats.

The movement is imported.


----------



## nagesh (Apr 23, 2014)

A recent HMT admirer
Now have a collection of 
1. Pilot - Screw back - army lume (all numbers highlighted)
2. Art-deco Janata
3. Sona with red second hand
4. Day-Date NAGG-21 Automatic
5. Skeleton SAGL-01 - Imitation stones at indice locations - Just last week

On the list are
1. Sona white-dial & red second hand
2. HMT Excel - Plan to tinker on my own to make it a skeletal version : )

-- Nagesh


----------



## v.anand (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks Hari. 

Only thing missing in the skeleton series is the glass case back. Is it possible to retrofit a good quality one to this watch?


----------



## the_pun (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Presenting my (humble as of now) HMT collection

This is a vintage HMT Janata - which my dad had got as a wedding gift. Found this while cleaning my drawers last month, and wonder of wonders, it worked on winding. Last saw it around 10 years ago. But it was stopping after running for around 4 hours or so. Some googling later, I stumbled upon this forum, and the love for HMT was a beautiful sight to behold. This brand has a lot of nostalgic value, and is one of those quintessentially Indian brands which I have grown up with. Also the whole concept of a pure mechanical watch was a pleasure to get re-acquainted with. Pure conversion of one form of energy to another - was a physics concept long forgotten. 















A quick email exchange with Hari on here led to the discovery of a good watch repair/sales guy on my way home from work (Kamdar and Kamdar, Dadar, Mumbai). Went to drop this off for a servicing and change of dome, and chanced upon an HMT Jawan for sale. Grabbed it at once, and have been hypnotised by the simplicity of that black dial ever since. Wonderful wonderful watch.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

*HMT watches launches its e-portal - HMT watches now being sold online by HMT watches LTD *

Dear Friends,

I have a great news to share with you. HMT watches has started selling their watches online through their website http://www.hmtwatches.in/. I had received the input last week on this from the HMT marketing team of the planned launch of the retail channel on their website on 27[SUP]th[/SUP] August. They asked me to make an share this news with all HMT watch lovers once I hear back from them. I got off the call with the HMT marketing team sometime back today and they have confirmed the sucessfull launch of their eportal and have asked all hmt watch fans to spread this news far and wide. I congratulate each HMT watch fan for its their suggestion that have been heard.

Initially HMT is accepting payments through credit /debit cards but soon will have cash-on-delivery option.

Go ahead and check out the website and order your watches.

I am sure since it's been launched just a day back there might be a few hiccups initially.We can expect a lot better service in the near future.
​


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

Prashant pandey said:


> *HMT watches launches its e-portal - HMT watches now being sold online by HMT watches LTD *
> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have a great news to share with you. HMT watches has started selling their watches online through their website Official Web Site of HMT Watches | HMT Watches. I had received the input last week on this from the HMT marketing team of the planned launch of the retail channel on their website on 27[SUP]th[/SUP] August. They asked me to make an share this news with all HMT watch lovers once I hear back from them. I got off the call with the HMT marketing team sometime back today and they have confirmed the sucessfull launch of their eportal and have asked all hmt watch fans to spread this news far and wide. I congratulate each HMT watch fan for its their suggestion that have been heard.
> ...


Do they ship to the US?


----------



## baffledexpert (Aug 29, 2013)

Nope. Only India. I tried.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

I suggest all to mail concerns/ suggestions to [email protected] that should really help them in improving.


----------



## ytime (Aug 29, 2014)

dear group Please to see this group want to share my interest in HMT watches


----------



## Eddie Mac (Jun 20, 2013)

baffledexpert said:


> Nope. Only India. I tried.


Oh well. Too bad. At those prices I had about half a dozen picked out to order


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Prashant pandey said:


> *HMT watches launches its e-portal - HMT watches now being sold online by HMT watches LTD *
> ​


Logged into WUS after a long time...

This is good news. they have watches available that were not available even in the showrooms lately. Do keep us posted as to how fast the deliveries were and if all went smooth or not.

the next step that they must take is to export these watches in retail. They can be timekeepers to the world( atleast, one can dream).

Best
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Apoorva Deluxe:

Apoorva which means "never before"; I had never before paid attention to this watch from the 90s. The Apoorva's "Deluxe" variant was one of the models that got the initial fitment of the 8205 movement in the 90s. The day calender is consequently Bi-lingual (English-Hindi). This watch has a quiet simple beauty, the very light golden color of the dial in rich contrast with the darker gold of the case and the bracelet. The tiny, riveted to dial, metallic 5 minute markers and the short luminous hands.




























Cheers!
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Bangalore Unity Buildings watch scene:

I am in Bangalore at the moment. I had the morning free today, so I decided to go to Unity buildings which is quite a short distance from my hotel. I landed there early at around 9:45 and found that the HMT showroom was closed, so was Lakshmi Times (a shop bang opposite the HMT showroom). Some other watch shops just adjacent to the HMT outlet had just then opened, and the staff were cleaning the shop. I entered and discovered that this shop had a full counter devoted to HMTs, I browsed through their stock and selected a couple of pieces and bought them. By the time I finished it was 10:30 and the HMT outlet had also opened

HMT showroom at Unity:










They were all sold out of handwinder watches, but they did have a good stock of the supreme automatics.

Lakshmi times opp was still closed.

see how close these shops are:



















After chatting for a small while with the HMT staff, I went on to the stationery market (another hobby of mine). On the way back, I decided to take my chances and return to Unity bldgs to see if Lakshmi Times was open, and yes it was:










Bought a couple of watches from him.

The owner Mr. Satyanarayana:










a poor pic of the occupants of Unity Buildings










Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> The Bangalore Unity Buildings watch scene:
> 
> I am in Bangalore at the moment. I had the morning free today, so I decided to go to Unity buildings which is quite a short distance from my hotel. I landed there early at around 9:45 and found that the HMT showroom was closed, so was Lakshmi Times (a shop bang opposite the HMT showroom). Some other watch shops just adjacent to the HMT outlet had just then opened, and the staff were cleaning the shop. I entered and discovered that this shop had a full counter devoted to HMTs, I browsed through their stock and selected a couple of pieces and bought them. By the time I finished it was 10:30 and the HMT outlet had also opened
> 
> ...


Welcome to Bangalore Hari...are you here till the weekend..if so we have organised a get-togther of HMT watch fans...it would be a pleasure for all, if you could join us.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Prashant pandey said:


> Welcome to Bangalore Hari...are you here till the weekend..if so we have organised a get-togther of HMT watch fans...it would be a pleasure for all, if you could join us.


Thank you Prashant, I very much wanted to meet the Bangalore HMT group, but unfortunately I am flying out tomorrow morning itself.

Best
Hari


----------



## Dipankar (Sep 23, 2014)

inder said:


> i bought this watch a month ago this is my first hmt watch its name is roman and it is very beautiful watch indeed its automatic watch with 6500-1 movement one of the beautiful watch i have ever seen
> View attachment 886420
> View attachment 886421
> View attachment 886422
> ...


Thanks for this post. Really it is a master piece. You are lucky enough to have such a priceless watch. I am dreaming now for the same. Please inform me at [email protected] about its availability if you ever see it again.
Dipankar


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> The Bangalore Unity Buildings watch scene:
> 
> I am in Bangalore at the moment. I had the morning free today, so I decided to go to Unity buildings which is quite a short distance from my hotel. I landed there early at around 9:45 and found that the HMT showroom was closed, so was Lakshmi Times (a shop bang opposite the HMT showroom). Some other watch shops just adjacent to the HMT outlet had just then opened, and the staff were cleaning the shop. I entered and discovered that this shop had a full counter devoted to HMTs, I browsed through their stock and selected a couple of pieces and bought them. By the time I finished it was 10:30 and the HMT outlet had also opened
> 
> ...


Hey Hari , Thats a coincidence , but I was there earlier, evening i think 24 th(it was raining) I barely had the time to visit the unity building showroom, and as you stated they did not have any mech watches, I guess they are waiting for the increase in price probably from 1st oct. Bellary road did have a few mech watches , but i did not want to miss my flight , so I skipped . I think they are getting watches from all closed units to bangalore , and then retail or maybe auction.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Hey Hari , Thats a coincidence , but I was there earlier, evening i think 24 th(it was raining) I barely had the time to visit the unity building showroom, and as you stated they did not have any mech watches, I guess they are waiting for the increase in price probably from 1st oct. Bellary road did have a few mech watches , but i did not want to miss my flight , so I skipped . I think they are getting watches from all closed units to bangalore , and then retail or maybe auction.


I was there on the 23rd morning. God alone knows the plans of HMT, it is beyond my comprehension... Earlier it was that the left hand does not know what the right hand is doing, now even the left hand's thumb does not know what the left hand's forefinger is upto.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> I was there on the 23rd morning. God alone knows the plans of HMT, it is beyond my comprehension... Earlier it was that the left hand does not know what the right hand is doing, now even the left hand's thumb does not know what the left hand's forefinger is upto.


True and its somebody else who's getting the icing due to all this confusion , Pilot black selling for Rs.9999 on snapdeal !! At first I thought it was a misprint but i guess its not. all other mech on flipkart / snapdeal are for 5K-6K ... ouch!!! Hope nobody falls for these.


----------



## Giriraj713 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello Everyone.. This is my first post in WUS. I'm Giriraj and I'm from Bangalore. 

When I heard HMT was closing down, I was curious and decided to get 1 mechanical watch as a souvenir. Then, I wanted to know more about HMT and stumbled across Prashant Pandey's blog and this site. Now, I'm totally hooked onto HMT watches.. In my eagerness to know more I might've irritated a few through PMs.. I apologize..  

Now, I have 5 HMT watches (Pilot Black, Vijay, Akash, Sona and Janata White and Black Dial) and in my wishlist I have Pilot White Dial, Pocket Watch and the 40 mm BAU.. 

I admire you guys for your love for HMTs and wish to contribute whatever I can..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Giriraj713 said:


> Hello Everyone.. This is my first post in WUS. I'm Giriraj and I'm from Bangalore.
> 
> When I heard HMT was closing down, I was curious and decided to get 1 mechanical watch as a souvenir. Then, I wanted to know more about HMT and stumbled across Prashant Pandey's blog and this site. Now, I'm totally hooked onto HMT watches.. In my eagerness to know more I might've irritated a few through PMs.. I apologize..
> 
> ...


welcome, you are at the correct venue. Enjoy!


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

NOS Chiraj.....
Two tone beauty..... this one looks prettier than the pic.....


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

kohinoor black and a kapila ladies......

Need to mention about the weight of the kapila..... its very very light.....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nice! thanks for sharing.

the black cases are black anodised aluminum, hence lighter. HTH.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> this one looks prettier than the pic.....


Certainly. Do also post the case back pics.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

If i am not wrong this is similar to Kajal..... 
Need to click the case back... will post it for sure hariji.....
got another ladies model in ss.... searching for more than a week.... will post it as soon as i get it.....

thanks



hari317 said:


> nice! thanks for sharing.
> 
> the black cases are black anodised aluminum, hence lighter. HTH.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> If i am not wrong this is similar to Kajal.....
> Need to click the case back... will post it for sure hariji.....
> got another ladies model in ss.... searching for more than a week.... will post it as soon as i get it.....
> 
> thanks


yes, Kajal also had an anodised Aluminum case.


----------



## nagesh (Apr 23, 2014)

hi all,


HMT website has listed availability of JAANATA WD MLKY today at Rs 1800/- 
Have booked 2 for myself; try your luck untill stocks &/or company lasts : (


-- Nagesh
Janata art-deco, Pilot-all lumed indices, Sona GD, Sona small GD, NAGG-22, Misuni Premium BD, Skeleton, Kapila, Veena, Usha & now Janata WD


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Case back of Kapila


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Hope this one is not documented yet.....


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Hope this one is not documented yet..... even though its a quartz it deserves this place i believe....:think::think:


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Another ladies.... Note two hands


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Another ladies with the name of "THALIVA" rajini..... Adding the pic of both thalaiva's for those who need reference....

Taking micro images for the first time... pardon the creepy shaky pics.....


----------



## Ankit5rivastava (Oct 7, 2014)

Can u ship it to India?


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

for record purpose.... adding the couples together "KAJAL and KAPILA"



hari317 said:


> yes, Kajal also had an anodised Aluminum case.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> Hope this one is not documented yet..... even though its a quartz it deserves this place i believe....:think::think:


thanks for sharing, every watch is welcome, it will only add.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> for record purpose.... adding the couples together "KAJAL and KAPILA"


nice. thank you for documenting these.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

With no objections..... Happy to document one more SONA quartz.... this one also a custom made......

thank you,,,,,



hari317 said:


> thanks for sharing, every watch is welcome, it will only add.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

I fear soon BSNL and MTNL will go the way of HMT... That is what one reads in the papers...


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

BSNL still have some chance if they woke up now!!!


hari317 said:


> I fear soon BSNL and MTNL will go the way of HMT... That is what one reads in the papers...


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

documenting a special one for me.....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

congrats!!

too bad they never made a Hari


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank u.....

i got lucky I would say.... i bought this as used... but very happy with it.... 

but still searching for more pieces on this....


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Google search for HMT navrang gives only one image... that too a gold dial.... 
So posting this image..... for search tags navrang black dial automatic 21 jewels....


----------



## machinehead (Oct 10, 2014)

I always had a love for watches but very recently discovered it for our good ole HMT's. I've ordered a few winders and now looking out to collect more in the years to come.

What an amazing thread this is...! I ve spent days on this forum and have finally joined. This is my first post, and am putting up pics of my HMT Jayant which was a gift from my Mom to me back in 1986. I still admire it, love the clean lines, simple and elegant dial and works like a charm. Its a treasure...!

Hope I can keep contributing to this in the days to come.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nice contributions, keep them coming.

machinehead, welcome to the forums.


----------



## chiltu (Sep 26, 2014)

Hariji,

Any chance of finding a Janata Devnagari 1-12 and Taurus in Mumbai. I enquired with Kamdar but they say they dont have.

Thanks and regards
Kishor


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

chiltu said:


> Hariji,
> 
> Any chance of finding a Janata Devnagari 1-12 and Taurus in Mumbai. I enquired with Kamdar but they say they dont have.
> 
> ...


Hi Kishor,

I have not seen these two models recently. The Janata might be available if the factories have any dials leftover, Taurus was always a short supply item.

Best
Hari


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

In comparo with new gen JAYANTH..|>" title="Thumbs Up" border="">..






















machinehead said:


> I always had a love for watches but very recently discovered it for our good ole HMT's. I've ordered a few winders and now looking out to collect more in the years to come.
> 
> What an amazing thread this is...! I ve spent days on this forum and have finally joined. This is my first post, and am putting up pics of my HMT Jayant which was a gift from my Mom to me back in 1986. I still admire it, love the clean lines, simple and elegant dial and works like a charm. Its a treasure...!
> 
> ...


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

posted in WRUW thread.... but this should go here as well....

AKASH black dial.....


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

akvikram said:


> posted in WRUW thread.... but this should go here as well....
> 
> AKASH black dial.....


Beautiful watch and pics, I've got the white dial version with bracelet. Black looks nicer with the contrast rose gold hands and indicies. Akash wears a bit small though, should it be considered a boys size watch?
Torbjorn


----------



## aalavandhan (May 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm here to nab the *HMT Kaushal*. I'm on a 24x7 watch with an imacro set to hit the moment the Kaushal goes on sale on the HMT site.

Best,
Aalavandhan


----------



## Klokken (Nov 7, 2013)

A short question for our distinguished experts:

Is this watch authentic or a franken watch? The dial mostly seems legit, except for maybe the "Janata" font and mainly the "India made" text above the indices. The crown s domed, but I saw that on other old Janatas.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the dial is aftermarket, look at the HMT on the dial, it was never so bad even on their worst days.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks.... finally some one is there to appreciate my pic....
I still have the original bracelet, but as u mentioned this looks very small so i swapped to a bigger strap to give a manly feel....

May be this shares the size with sachin..... need to compare it....



Torbjorn said:


> Beautiful watch and pics, I've got the white dial version with bracelet. Black looks nicer with the contrast rose gold hands and indicies. Akash wears a bit small though, should it be considered a boys size watch?
> Torbjorn


----------



## Klokken (Nov 7, 2013)

hari317 said:


> the dial is aftermarket, look at the HMT on the dial, it was never so bad even on their worst days.


That may be true; but then again, haven't seen aftermarket dials with these massive applied indices - instead of the foil-like usual ones - so far.

Edit: I just explicitly asked the seller of the watch if any alterations were made to the dial. He insists that the dial is "original" but concedes that the HMT logo is after-market. You have a keen eye, Hari!


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

And this one takes the same design clue as akash in usual size.... will try to click both together.....

PANKAJ Black dial


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> Thanks.... finally some one is there to appreciate my pic....
> I still have the original bracelet, but as u mentioned this looks very small so i swapped to a bigger strap to give a manly feel....
> 
> May be this shares the size with sachin..... need to compare it....


The Akash is bigger than the Sachin AFAIR


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> And this one takes the same design clue as akash in usual size.... will try to click both together.....
> PANKAJ Black dial


I have never seen a pankaj with that type of case, nice find if it is a factory configuration.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Klokken said:


> That may be true; but then again, haven't seen aftermarket dials with these massive applied indices - instead of the foil-like usual ones - so far.
> 
> Edit: I just explicitly asked the seller of the watch if any alterations were made to the dial. He insists that the dial is "original" but concedes that the HMT logo is after-market. You have a keen eye, Hari!


"original" indeed!


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Obviously 100% original.... bought it from hmt showroom where i usually buy.... with 15% discount tho not able to recollect the price i paid for....



hari317 said:


> I have never seen a pankaj with that type of case, nice find if it is a factory configuration.


----------



## Maartendw (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm tempted to buy a Janata. Any idea where I can buy a legit one (shipping to Belgium)? I checked Ebay but I don't know whether those are genuine.


----------



## Klokken (Nov 7, 2013)

If you are not able to reliably identify genuine watches, you could stick with Prateek (hmtwatchesonline) or Fateh (fatehbajwa).

The latter has two stores on Ebay that are linked in his profile. He currently does not offer any Janatas, but he is usually able to source watches on request. I bought a Janata and a Pilot from him some weeks ago and can fully recommend him. It seems that authentic HMTs get a lot rarer on Ebay, possibly due to the closing of HMT watches. (Which really is a shame.)


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

My NASL03 (8205 Automatic) got a new pair of shoes this weekend. Looking good, I think


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

# Sent from Samsung Note 3 Neo with Tapatalk on Sardinia island #


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Good evening all,

Am posting something that's off topic.. Are there any HMT enthusiasts in Richmond, Virginia.. Am here on an exchange programme and will stay till may 2015, at VCU.. It would be nice to meet a fellow HMT enthusiast in a foreign land..

Tejas


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey Guys, I was going through this thread and found some very interesting HMT models and also information about HMT watches.

I found a few watches from a small shop near my place. Can one of you let me know if these are original and can I buy them.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Biswas (Jan 6, 2014)

raami said:


> Hey Guys, I was going through this thread and found some very interesting HMT models and also information about HMT watches.
> 
> I found a few watches from a small shop near my place. Can one of you let me know if these are original and can I buy them.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


looks legit to me. seems to be good find.
though I am not sure about the jawan.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

raami said:


> Hey Guys, I was going through this thread and found some very interesting HMT models and also information about HMT watches.
> 
> I found a few watches from a small shop near my place. Can one of you let me know if these are original and can I buy them.
> 
> ...


like this military one yes they look ok to me but. we would need to see the back of the watch with out the back cover on it should look like this and say on the mechanism h.m.t 17 j like this one but aren't they fun and cheap as well so I would not pay any thing more then say £15 with post for one so if they are under this price I would say go for it


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

oh and my latest one


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The jawan is certainly a fake, so is one of the black pilots. the rest look gloriously well loved. if you like the watches, no harm in buying.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Hari.. can you let me know which one is the fake pilot...


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Hari.. can you please let me know the black pilot that is fake.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Hari.. can you please let me know the black pilot that is fake.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

raami said:


> Hey Guys, I was going through this thread and found some very interesting HMT models and also information about HMT watches.
> 
> I found a few watches from a small shop near my place. Can one of you let me know if these are original and can I buy them.
> 
> ...


I like the one that just says "Chinar" with a maple (?) leaf. Must be classic early production from the Chinar factory?
Torbjorn


----------



## MOLoo1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Love the Janata!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> I like the one that just says "Chinar" with a maple (?) leaf. Must be classic early production from the Chinar factory?
> Torbjorn


Yes. Platanus orientalis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The story of a 31year old Vijay NL:

jaisiri: My SSLC gift ... HMT Vijay ... 30 years ago ...


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> The story of a 31year old Vijay NL:
> 
> jaisiri: My SSLC gift ... HMT Vijay ... 30 years ago ...


Another great story


----------



## Raj Rao (Oct 25, 2013)

gr8 story.....would also like to see fountain pen collection or atleast the pictures some day.

regards
Raj


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Raj Rao said:


> gr8 story.....would also like to see fountain pen collection or atleast the pictures some day.
> 
> regards
> Raj


come over to the FPN.


----------



## Raj Rao (Oct 25, 2013)

is it fpn-philippines?

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Raj Rao said:


> is it fpn-philippines?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


The Fountain Pen Network


----------



## Raj Rao (Oct 25, 2013)

thanks hari
regards

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj Rao (Oct 25, 2013)

hello friends
just came across an article published in the year 2000 by "Financial Express" stating that "HMT Watches" were to start their e-portal (sale of their watches thru internet). sad that it never took-off, and when they're about to close down (no official statement from the company confirming the same) they started this initiative after 14 years. this is just because of the inefficient policies and redtapism. kindly find link to the article.
regards

HMT hopes sales will tick faster with new portal


----------



## Klokken (Nov 7, 2013)

From a business perspective - and due to the low price levels -, there would have been quite a few possibilities to boost sales of HMT watches with the right global distribution and marketing, given a bit less inflexibility on the side of HMT itself.

(And I would have been happy to provide them with a concise business plan and a computational system dynamics model for scenario-based forecasting, given that it is a shame that HMT watches will now join the long list of gone mechanical watch manufacturers.)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

there seems to be a small ray of hope, if this report in today's _Times of India_ is to be believed:

HMT Watches may be ticking back to life


----------



## Raj Rao (Oct 25, 2013)

hope so. hari om

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## Biswas (Jan 6, 2014)

hari317 said:


> there seems to be a small ray of hope


keeping one factory alive should not be such a daunting task. hope they decide positively. 
if they indeed survive this time, they need to understand their strength and niche market. 
I think they will not only survive but prosper if they focus only on hand winders and produce models which goes well with indian sensibility like kaushal, janata, shakti etc.

may be we can write them a "fan letter" and tell them why we love hmt. or we can collectively write to the PMO , now. 
"share your ideas and contribute to the nation building" is what they are asking people on PMO website.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Looking at the current situation, it appears to me that WFB would be the most viable to keep alive. WFB is responsible for the automatics. Since they have already switched to fully imported movements with only the watch assembly being done in house, it will mean easier viability without much capital investment in machinery etc.

In any case, for various other reasons, the future of the mechanical HMT watch seems uncertain, unless they start using a fully imported new movement. It will be a sad day for India and something like being transported back to the dark days of import dependence after the glory years of self reliance and in house capability. 

Also if they keep only Tumkur alive, it might mean only quartz will live, unless maybe if they shift the automatics production line from WFB to WFT(they are located relatively close to each other). 

we will know, it is just a matter of time...


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

I hope they keep making Indian movements in-house. I like the old Citizen movements in the Janata. I think sticking with the classics is the way to go. If they want to introduce new watches with quartz movements, use Japanese movements-but only for new models. Or, make the quartz movements in-house as well. 

Also, bring back the HMT rubber straps! 

Perhaps this close call will breathe new life into the company?


----------



## Klokken (Nov 7, 2013)

Illyria said:


> Also, bring back the HMT rubber straps!


Seriously? Those are awful. (At least the ones I have.)


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Klokken said:


> Seriously? Those are awful. (At least the ones I have.)


Yes, seriously. I really like them.


----------



## Klokken (Nov 7, 2013)

Illyria said:


> Yes, seriously. I really like them.


Well, de gustibus non est disputandum. I'm glad there are people who like them.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Klokken said:


> Well, de gustibus non est disputandum. I'm glad there are people who like them.


If you don't like them, please send me your unwanted straps...


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

Illyria said:


> If you don't like them, please send me your unwanted straps...


A customer returned 5 watches today because of the straps. He thought I sent him fake watches! I tried explaining to him that the watches were from the Chinar factory but he just wouldn't believe me. I gave him a full refund because I believe the watches deserve someone who loves them for what they are.


----------



## mailtoalexjohn (Jun 27, 2014)

Dear Biswas,
Happy to know that the tribe of hmt aficionados are increasing by the day!!
The first thing to do is spread the word among our friends & relatives.
I bought 15 watches. (4 automatic & the rest hand wound), gifted 3 ladies watch to my family members.
I sometimes even think/dream of a road trip of hmt fans-regionwise/pan india.:roll:
Good that hmt finally took to e-retailing!!:-! ( and increased the prices to make it economically viable & survive)
If we can send a satellite successfully to Mars in the first attempt, we surely can do a lot more!!:think:
Looking forward to a spectacularly successful run for hmt watches!|>


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Prateek,

Can you share me the pics and the price of the watches that were returned.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

raami said:


> Hi Prateek,
> 
> Can you share me the pics and the price of the watches that were returned.


Yes. I'm interested, too.


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

raami said:


> Hi Prateek,
> 
> Can you share me the pics and the price of the watches that were returned.


Sorry raami, I listed them on my website and they sold out very quickly.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Story of a 40year old HMT Pilot:

jaisiri: My Father's HMT Pilot (Black Dial) ... C. 1973


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Another story to tell about the robustness of hmt..... as usual hmt rocks...



hari317 said:


> Story of a 40year old HMT Pilot:
> 
> jaisiri: My Father's HMT Pilot (Black Dial) ... C. 1973


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Story of a 40year old HMT Pilot:
> 
> jaisiri: My Father's HMT Pilot (Black Dial) ... C. 1973


That's a really nice story.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

A nice auto..... NASS 12 GREEN DIAL


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

I would have called it a blue dial.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

some time seems as green some times as blue.... indeed nice color....


hari317 said:


> I would have called it a blue dial.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

purchased for a gift.... 
but how come it may go not documented.... took a quick pic before packing.... maduri ladies.... this one has a black dial too.....


----------



## brij amin (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello hari,
I got pilot from my relative and even she don't know how her father got it...
Can u plss Tell me that how old this watch is...???

Thanks
Brij


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Brij, your watch has been made at Tumkur. Regarding date I have no clue.


----------



## ManojPrabhu (Oct 26, 2014)

@akvikram: Maduri is a nice find. Dial shape and size looks very similar to Ganga.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

ManojPrabhu said:


> @akvikram: Maduri is a nice find. Dial shape and size looks very similar to Ganga.


Yeah, I purchased this last month just before the price hike..... 
Maduri in black looks even more elegant.. will try for a pic..:-!


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

*HMT Surya - 17 jewels mechanical watch
*
Surya is a word from sanskrit language and means sun in English. The watch like sun is golden in color and has an inhouse 0231 movement. It has a threaded case and a mineral glass crystal. This watch was manufactured in the year 1996 from the HMT factory number 5,Ranibagh.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice watch, thanks for sharing Prashant.


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello All!

This one has already been pronounced a fake, but I would love some guidance for the future. I would really like to pick up an authentic Jawan at some point. Thanks!

Ebay #151433116795


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Kohinoor in colors:
*
I bought these watches recently from HMT. I was told that these colored variants were excess from a recent export order. *shrug*. Anyway, the colors are wonderful and the workmanship is very nice, some pictures:
































































The two shades of red together:



















Green:




























The trio:










Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Klokken (Nov 7, 2013)

They wouldn't happen to have an additional one of the green?


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Green looks classy...... From where you purchased these beauties? any extra piece available?



hari317 said:


> *HMT Kohinoor in colors:
> *
> I bought these watches recently from HMT. I was told that these colored variants were excess from a recent export order. *shrug*. Anyway, the colors are wonderful and the workmanship is very nice, some pictures:
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikram, from HMT showroom Mumbai. I have no spare pieces. 

Best
Hari


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

My latest acquisition...


----------



## nowwhat (Sep 25, 2014)

akvikram said:


> Green looks classy...... From where you purchased these beauties? any extra piece available?


To rephrase Vikram's question, is there someone in Mumbai who can procure these three and ship it to Bangalore?


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

raami said:


> My latest acquisition...


Very interesting watch, raami! Can you tell us more about it?


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

nowwhat said:


> To rephrase Vikram's question, is there someone in Mumbai who can procure these three and ship it to Bangalore?


Amen


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

The map that you see is of Karnataka (state in India). All the numerals are in Kannada (spoken by people from Karnataka). 

This has Karnataka government (Printed on top in Kannada) and Kannada Development Authority (Printed at bottom in Kannada) an organization that if focussed on development of Kannada and Karnataka.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

We were talking about this very watch in Prashant's thread just the other day...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-watches-my-collection-901336-66.html



raami said:


> The map that you see is of Karnataka (state in India). All the numerals are in Kannada (spoken by people from Karnataka).
> 
> This has Karnataka government (Printed on top in Kannada) and Kannada Development Authority (Printed at bottom in Kannada) an organization that if focussed on development of Kannada and Karnataka.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks hari,,,,



hari317 said:


> Vikram, from HMT showroom Mumbai. I have no spare pieces.
> 
> Best
> Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> The map that you see is of Karnataka (state in India). All the numerals are in Kannada (spoken by people from Karnataka).
> 
> This has Karnataka government (Printed on top in Kannada) and Kannada Development Authority (Printed at bottom in Kannada) an organization that if focussed on development of Kannada and Karnataka.


Thanks for the translation, helps people like me who cannot read, write or speak Kannada.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

sachin gold dial.....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> sachin gold dial.....


Nice buy, congrats! my personal favorite is the Sachin with the peep hole:

here is my post from 2010 also with a video link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-new-hmt-pilot-watch-india-358912-7.html#post2743722


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks, its a old one.... yeah my fav also the white dial with a split.... 
the size and two hands is a special in this one.....

Mean while nice video.... and your collection is impressive...



hari317 said:


> Nice buy, congrats! my personal favorite is the Sachin with the peep hole:
> 
> here is my post from 2010 also with a video link:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-new-hmt-pilot-watch-india-358912-7.html#post2743722


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Got this watch today... on Pandit Nehru's Birthday.....









Also got the whilte dial pilot..









and Appu, the first ever mascot of Asiad games and this was in 1982.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

First time seeing this Appu..... nice find and nice watch.... can u post the case back as well.....



raami said:


> Got this watch today... on Pandit Nehru's Birthday.....
> and Appu, the first ever mascot of Asiad games and this was in 1982.
> View attachment 2022530


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

That Appu is a uncommon find, well done. The Nehru watch is excellent. However the white pilot is a fantasy dial.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

FWIW, the red dial is showing up as "Kohinoor Pink" on the website, although it says "Stock awaited" at the moment, I figure it must have become available some time during the last 8 hours, and will/should become available a few more times over the next few days.



hari317 said:


> *HMT Kohinoor in colors:
> *
> I bought these watches recently from HMT. I was told that these colored variants were excess from a recent export order. *shrug*. Anyway, the colors are wonderful and the workmanship is very nice, some pictures:
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

lsiravi said:


> FWIW, the red dial is showing up as "Kohinoor Pink" on the website, although it says "Stock awaited" at the moment, I figure it must have become available some time during the last 8 hours, and will/should become available a few more times over the next few days.


yes.


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

Fantastic stuff, raami. Congratulations!


----------



## SirPrize (Mar 7, 2014)

Unfortunately the HMT website insists that the buyer give a valid Indian phone no. - too bad for us foreigners!


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

My new findings...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

That silver dial Avinash is simply superb, wonderful find Raami, congrats!


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Is this watch still available? (I'm looking for a new one.)


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Has the Indian government decided what to do with HMT watches yet?


----------



## Bhogi (Apr 30, 2014)

Illyria said:


> Is this watch still available? (I'm looking for a new one.)


Hi - Its the HMT Pinaki. on my bucket list to get one. Per my knowledge this watch is no longer made but it appears in the latest price list of HMT which means that somewhere in the HMT world of showrooms and warehouses there should be atleast one watch. So keep hunting all the best .....


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes... its a NOS and may be hidden in some showroom.... saw couple of pieces popping up in chennai showroom couple of months back....
did i say that reference pic is mine....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/o\\\\-wruw-monday-17th-november-o\\\\-1235866-3.html#post9886690

#63



Illyria said:


> Is this watch still available? (I'm looking for a new one.)


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

INox Dual Time..Twins..


----------



## raghu sankar (Aug 29, 2014)

The dual time twins look good. Congrats. Could you please give the dimensions and wrist shots.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> INox Dual Time..Twins..


there is a third variant too, in blue dial. Nice watches.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

hi all....

need help about another make watch.... I know this is not the right place... but people here will have mode idea about this....

I am looking at a deal of allwyn handwind model.... asking price is 1699... any idea about the originality of this watch.....
Allwyn Watch Collectible MEN'S Watch Brand NEW 17 Jewels Mechanical Silver Dial | eBay
and may be if any info on mrp of this watch would help.....

If this post need to be removed from here... let me know, I will modify....

thanks


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> hi all....
> 
> need help about another make watch.... I know this is not the right place... but people here will have mode idea about this....
> 
> ...


Vikram, Allwyn watches shut shop in the early 90s. Thus the question of whether this watch is being sold at correct mrp does not arise. The watch in the listing, if indeed new, should have been more accurately described as new old stock(nearly 25years old!). It may or may not be actually that, but that is a call that you have to take. Also consider that such an old, even new old stock watch, will need a good overhauling for it to be a reliable timekeeper.

Hope this helps.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

yes! indeed... thanks hari...

I understand it as NOS.... Also interested in knowing for how much they were sold at that time.... just to make a comparo with the hmt prices in 90's.....



hari317 said:


> Vikram, Allwyn watches shut shop in the early 90s. Thus the question of whether this watch is being sold at correct mrp does not arise. The watch in the listing, if indeed new, should have been more accurately described as new old stock(nearly 25years old!). It may or may not be actually that, but that is a call that you have to take. Also consider that such an old, even new old stock watch, will need a good overhauling for it to be a reliable timekeeper.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

The Allwyn is really nice watch. Classic styling. Good find.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

cant stop admiring this.....
I have black and white.... is there any other variant of this....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> cant stop admiring this.....
> I have black and white.... is there any other variant of this....


Three dial variants: White, Yellow and Black. The Jhalak is a nice watch.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Three dial variants: White, Yellow and Black. The Jhalak is a nice watch.


And here are the other two from HMT site (incidentally, the Black isn't listed there).

https://www.hmtwatches.in/985/product-details/jhalak-yd.html
https://www.hmtwatches.in/972/product-details/jhalak-wd.html

I am hoping these become available on the website sometime. I kinda liked the white myself.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

My latest acquisitions


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wonderful finds Raami! Congrats!


----------



## AUSL (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely watch, however the dial and hands are not from HMT. HTH.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

I wonder why would some one do this.....

They have the hmt machine.... why change the dial to a different one, they can very well sell with the original dial.



hari317 said:


> Lovely watch, however the dial and hands are not from HMT. HTH.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

akvikram said:


> I wonder why would some one do this.....
> 
> They have the hmt machine.... why change the dial to a different one, they can very well sell with the original dial.


HMT didn't make enough pieces of the most popular watches - for example the White Pilots (or black for that matter). OTOH, I guess there was always a demand for different colored Pilots even before HMT released a handful of Pilots in Red/Blue/Orange/Teal (7 colors altogether), which brought up the demand for Pilots even more. Then there are fantasy dials that people buy (including yours truly in some special cases) like the "SLIM", the "new" Pilots and what not. These may or may not have been original HMT dials to begin with, and if they were, may or may not have looked all that clean - water damage, paint chipping and what not.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

yes..... demand is what drives the business.....

have to accept the fact that some of the redials looks nicer, some a clean job....

SLIM, blue dial janata, few more not spared me too...... these are not made by hmt themselves so didnt have options...



lsiravi said:


> HMT didn't make enough pieces of the most popular watches - for example the White Pilots (or black for that matter). OTOH, I guess there was always a demand for different colored Pilots even before HMT released a handful of Pilots in Red/Blue/Orange/Teal (7 colors altogether), which brought up the demand for Pilots even more. Then there are fantasy dials that people buy (including yours truly in some special cases) like the "SLIM", the "new" Pilots and what not. These may or may not have been original HMT dials to begin with, and if they were, may or may not have looked all that clean - water damage, paint chipping and what not.


----------



## tjsam (Aug 12, 2012)

SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME.I BOUGHT KOHINOOR FROM http://hmtwatches.in.THE PROBLEM IS THE WATCH IS NOT WORKING.PLEASE READ HEREhttps://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-kohinoor-power-reserve-1266466.html AND https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/power-reserve-time-hmt-kohinoor-mechanical-watch-1265698.html.I DIDN'T FIND THE RETURN OPTION IN MY HMT ACCOUNT.I RECEIVED MINE ON 23RD OF THIS MONTH.WHAT ARE YOUR SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

tjsam said:


> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME.I BOUGHT KOHINOOR FROM http://hmtwatches.in.THE PROBLEM IS THE WATCH IS NOT WORKING.PLEASE READ HEREhttps://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-kohinoor-power-reserve-1266466.html AND https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/power-reserve-time-hmt-kohinoor-mechanical-watch-1265698.html.I DIDN'T FIND THE RETURN OPTION IN MY HMT ACCOUNT.I RECEIVED MINE ON 23RD OF THIS MONTH.WHAT ARE YOUR SUGGESTIONS?


The watch would have been accompanied by an invoice, there is a telephone number on it, try to call them on that number.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT movements at a Glance:

*


----------



## tjsam (Aug 12, 2012)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH HARI.


----------



## AUSL (Sep 18, 2014)

hari317 said:


> Lovely watch, however the dial and hands are not from HMT. HTH.


I thought that this might be a Franken watch. I like the design though. The second watch looks to be a black pilot. Will post photos soon


----------



## AUSL (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

quick update:

Janata is available in stores, some of the show rooms already have stock. 3 variants are available, with rubber strap, screw back (0398)....

Will post clear pic soon...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

That's a fake dial AUSL.


----------



## tjsam (Aug 12, 2012)

akvikram said:


> quick update:
> 
> Janata is available in stores, some of the show rooms already have stock. 3 variants are available, with rubber strap, screw back (0398)....
> 
> Will post clear pic soon...


What is the price of janata?


----------



## AUSL (Sep 18, 2014)

hari317 said:


> That's a fake dial AUSL.


Oh well guess I was bound to get bitten on flea Bay. The movement appears to be good though keeping good time.


----------



## AUSL (Sep 18, 2014)

hari317 said:


> That's a fake dial AUSL.





AUSL said:


> Oh well guess I was bound to get bitten on flea Bay. The movement appears to be good though keeping good time.


Incidentally hari what is the indicator of the fake dial on the pilot. For future reference


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

AUSL said:


> Incidentally hari what is the indicator of the fake dial on the pilot. For future reference


Same reason that I wrote here.

Additionally on the dial on your example, the HMT logo and markers at 3 6 and 9 are thin sheets simply stuck on, the HMT loogo has very poor definition, the thin sheet marker at 3 has a small upward bend as well. On the Pilot, these markers are thicker and riveted and you can clearly see the meniscus of the Lacquer coating at the edge of these markers that the dials get, none of that is visible on the fake dials obviously, since they are not designed to last as long as the original HMT dials are manufactured to be.


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

I am also a HMT collectro. Started since last 2 months 

I will post pics too

My collection:

Rajat
Pilot
Janta
Tarun
50 years vasudev kutumkab
Skeletel
Kanchan Supreme black 
Sona 
Nasl 03 
Avinash 


I want to buy Stele white mesh strap for pilot which many members are using Here. May I knowfromwhere I can buy it in India online.

Same I want ot buy white Nato/Tulustrap and also some goodquality strap for other watches. 

Do let me know


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

My Rajat WD


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

raami said:


> My Rajat WD
> 
> View attachment 2202034


Very nice, is that a NOS that has come up recently with the old stocks?
Torbjorn


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Nope... I found this with a second hand watch dealer.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

My HMT Nishat.


----------



## Rahul Kar (Dec 5, 2014)

My new HMT Janata


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wonderful finds Raami, Rahul. congrats!


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Not sure if this is genuine..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Not sure if this is genuine..
> View attachment 2233890


I am fairly certain that the watch is authentic, congrats!


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

a quartz this time....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> a quartz this time....


with the workhorse 2080 movement. well done!


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi All.

I want to know one answer.
IS hmtwatches.in website secure?

I have ordered some pieces but yet to receive it 

Though I havbe bought more 25 hmt watches from the localmamanger of hmt watches and he always give me the intented watch .

But some watches were available on the website so I have ordered them too.

Iwant to know do they send fresh pieces only ? Asnowfromall showroom watches have been asekd to return to bangalore.
So I am worried whether they will send new one or a bit stale one


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

@hari can Hmt Kaushal be arranged? I will be greatly thankful to you.

I am also looking for some square automatic ones


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmt Pilot Black version with Red needle


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmt Kajal Black


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

The case and the dial finishing made me interested in this... changed the chain to a good strap and this one catches eyes with slim and sleek design......
for 800Rs definitely hats off design and quality....



hari317 said:


> with the workhorse 2080 movement. well done!


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice watch, excellent found. 
this variant is quite rare...... Cheers!



maxflow said:


> Hmt Kajal Black


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

As far as I have seen, they are quite reliable. Delivery make take some time, but the watches are genuine, some of the watches may be NOS. It may show ages, but definitely new and original.



maxflow said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I want to know one answer.
> IS hmtwatches.in website secure?
> ...


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Guys.. need feedback on the below Sona..


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

Fake. And really bad ones at that.


----------



## Rahul Kar (Dec 5, 2014)

My Dad's old HMT...


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

NOS means?
thaksfor the feedback. I haveordered 5 watches so i was a bit worried


akvikram said:


> As far as I have seen, they are quite reliable. Delivery make take some time, but the watches are genuine, some of the watches may be NOS. It may show ages, but definitely new and original.


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

both are fake


raami said:


> Guys.. need feedback on the below Sona..
> 
> View attachment 2263258


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

New but Old Stock - NOS....
Do post pics once you received.



maxflow said:


> NOS means?
> thaksfor the feedback. I haveordered 5 watches so i was a bit worried


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

akvikram said:


> New but Old Stock - NOS....
> Do post pics once you received.


sure . I have a collection of around 25 watches. I will post them in late decmeber. And good to have you guys here.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> Nice watch, excellent found.
> this variant is quite rare...... Cheers!


the Kajal YD is available on the HMT website as we speak...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

@maxflow nice watches, thanks for sharing.

@vikram, yes agreed, even the cheapest HMT quartz watch is a workhorse using a metal movement which is fully service-able.

@Raami, unfortunately the dials and hands are off on the Sonas. 

Best
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rahul Kar said:


> My Dad's old HMT...


Wonderful, Thanks for sharing, the Mahavir is a very nice watch.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

As promised, pic of Janata |>



akvikram said:


> quick update:
> 
> Janata is available in stores, some of the show rooms already have stock. 3 variants are available, with rubber strap, screw back (0398)....
> 
> Will post clear pic soon...


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

NATO is available in ebay.in..... for most of the hmt's 18mm will fit perfectly.....

Can you post a pic of your vasudev kutumkab

cheers!



maxflow said:


> I am also a HMT collectro. Started since last 2 months
> 
> I will post pics too
> 
> ...


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi.

I will post pic of every single watch of mine. Please give me some time as my exams are going to start  

Sorry .

Vasudev is availalbe on hmtwatches.in as we speak in the special category.



akvikram said:


> NATO is available in ebay.in..... for most of the hmt's 18mm will fit perfectly.....
> 
> Can you post a pic of your vasudev kutumkab
> 
> ...


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

_@hari sir any reply to my query ..I am looking for this kaushal and pinaki and some other watches which my manager friend in hmt is not able to get hands in.

for the info of all many watches of Hmt are being sent to Japan. I think its unfortunate when there is such a demand for these watches in india
__cheers!_


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

Update : Got these watches now 

Hmt Gautam black and blue 
Hmt Tareeq black dial
Hmt Jawahar Black dial 
Hmt Nass 09 blackdial 
Hmt elegance quartz yellowand white dial
Hmt Kohinoor black dial 

Pics Later. 

Gifted Hmt Kohnoor black grey an dIxgl 11 black and mehroon to family members so not having these


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

@all experts .

what is the general size of the strap size of different hmts?
is it 18 mm for all ?

specially for nasl 03 , hmt kajal hmt rajat 

I knowfor pilot sona and janata its 18 mm 

wanted tobuy some nato nylon and leather straps so wanted to know


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

maxflow said:


> _@hari sir any reply to my query ..I am looking for this kaushal and pinaki and some other watches which my manager friend in hmt is not able to get hands in.
> 
> for the info of all many watches of Hmt are being sent to Japan. I think its unfortunate when there is such a demand for these watches in india
> __cheers!_


Hi, I have no access to these watches.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

maxflow said:


> @all experts .
> 
> what is the general size of the strap size of different hmts?
> is it 18 mm for all ?
> ...


Not for all. it is diffrent

Rajat kajal is 16mm

take a scale and measure the distance between lugs.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice watches.....

where did you bought this? especially the Jawahar, is it new? mind sharing the source?



maxflow said:


> Update : Got these watches now
> 
> Hmt Gautam black and blue
> Hmt Tareeq black dial
> ...


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

hari317 said:


> Rajats and a Dilip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi. I'm a newbie on WUS and HMT watched. Was wondering if the make of the HMT Rajat watches in the old post are similar to make of HMT Kohinoor in terms of casings and size ?

Thanks
Rajat


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey Guys.. am just curious to know if there was a HMT Jubilee model that has year on the dial.. i.e. 1953 - 1978.

Am talking about the below watch.


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

akvikram said:


> Nice watches.....
> 
> where did you bought this? especially the Jawahar, is it new? mind sharing the source?


It was shipped from Srinagar was one of very few pieces . It a new piece. Unfortunately not available now.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Hari,
Is it supposed to be possible to regulate the 6500 movement by pushing the pin under the balance wheel in + or - direction? I have tried this on two different watches that is running slow but seems to be getting no effect whatsoever on either. 
Thanks,
Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> Hi. I'm a newbie on WUS and HMT watched. Was wondering if the make of the HMT Rajat watches in the old post are similar to make of HMT Kohinoor in terms of casings and size ?
> 
> Thanks
> Rajat


Rajat, the case and movements are very different.



raami said:


> Hey Guys.. am just curious to know if there was a HMT Jubilee model that has year on the dial.. i.e. 1953 - 1978.
> 
> Am talking about the below watch.


Nice watch Raami, I am not sure about the authenticity having never seen one like it before, but it looks likely to be genuine.



Torbjorn said:


> Hari,
> Is it supposed to be possible to regulate the 6500 movement by pushing the pin under the balance wheel in + or - direction? I have tried this on two different watches that is running slow but seems to be getting no effect whatsoever on either.
> Thanks,
> Torbjorn


Hi Torb,

You have to manipulate the arm marked in red:










HTH.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> Rajat, the case and movements are very different.
> 
> Nice watch Raami, I am not sure about the authenticity having never seen one like it before, but it looks likely to be genuine.
> 
> ...


Hi Hari, 
Yes, that is what I tried to do. But there is quite a bit of play in that little thingy, and I got no results. How do you think I should proceed- very minimal adjustments, should I start from the maximum - and move gradually towards +, should I let the movement run out of power first or.... These are two vintage/NOS (?, at least quite minty) Rajats that I have and the movement are allegedly serviced. What do you think mate, any tips or experiences would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Hi Hari,
> Yes, that is what I tried to do. But there is quite a bit of play in that little thingy, and I got no results. How do you think I should proceed- very minimal adjustments, should I start from the maximum - and move gradually towards +, should I let the movement run out of power first or.... These are two vintage/NOS (?, at least quite minty) Rajats that I have and the movement are allegedly serviced. What do you think mate, any tips or experiences would be appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Torbjorn


usually a very small movement leads to large effects. I feel there may be more to the slow running than just the hairspring.

the way to proceed is to wind the watch up fully, wait 10 minutes and then proceed with regulation.

Best
Hari


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> usually a very small movement leads to large effects. I feel there may be more to the slow running than just the hairspring.
> 
> the way to proceed is to wind the watch up fully, wait 10 minutes and then proceed with regulation.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks, I'll try that. 
Torbjorn


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Jawahar and Chinar...


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice find..... I am seeing it first time - the second variant of chinar.



raami said:


> Jawahar and Chinar...
> 
> View attachment 2290898
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

wonderful finds Raami, well done!


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

This Avinash just arrived...
















If anyone would care to chime in on its authenticity, that would be lovely. I was disappointed to find that the stem popped out upon first winding. It will wind if done carefully. Also, it lost about an hour after three hours of running. Any input is appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

hari317 said:


> Rajat, the case and movements are very different.
> 
> Hari, would you know if I can get the HMT Rajat in the pic anywhere?
> I tried the HMT showroom and a few dealers in Delhi. They don't have it now.
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

cjabbott said:


> This Avinash just arrived...
> 
> If anyone would care to chime in on its authenticity, that would be lovely. I was disappointed to find that the stem popped out upon first winding. It will wind if done carefully. Also, it lost about an hour after three hours of running. Any input is appreciated! Thanks!!


The case resembles the Trishna HWG or the Dileep Automatic's case, the caseback looks off. The dial looks allright however but is again one which has not apparently been documented previously. I hope someone who knows more will speak.

Best
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> hari317 said:
> 
> 
> > Rajat, the case and movements are very different.
> ...


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

You can try from pune if possible.... last time it was sourced from pune for me... I was speaking about a month back..... but that was a black dial variant with red clues...



hari317 said:


> rajatk said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea. I am also looking for a few and have requested my local HMT to see if they can arrange. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Ordered


















this one, Yes i know its a redial..... but cant resist.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> Ordered this one, Yes i know its a redial..... but cant resist.


not a redial, IMO, it is genuine. I call it the Janata ADH (Art Deco Hindi). where did you buy it from?


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks hari..... bought it on the bay, seller has clearly stated as repainted and refurbished.... pics are from seller, once I receive I can give more idea. 
may be a redial to match with the original design....



hari317 said:


> not a redial, IMO, it is genuine. I call it the Janata ADH (Art Deco Hindi). where did you buy it from?


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

hari317 said:


> The case resembles the Trishna HWG or the Dileep Automatic's case, the caseback looks off. The dial looks allright however but is again one which has not apparently been documented previously. I hope someone who knows more will speak.
> 
> Best
> Hari


Thanks, Hari!

Now I just hope it won't be too costly to repair (irksome, as it was listed as being In working order!)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Mecca :

*


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*HMT Urdu Numerals:
*


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

hari317 said:


> *HMT Urdu Numerals:*


Nice ones HARI, i believe its latest addition....

Wats your opinion on these two, yes its redial........


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the blue is not a pilot dial at all. perhaps an old janata dial which has been redone with glued indices. Look at how thin the applied markers at 3 6 and 9 are. the fake hmt logo is precariously glue to the dial. the real Pilot has the markers chunkier and riveted and the hmt logo nicely angled. 

due to the many quality flaws present even in a genuine HMT, one can really appreciate the quality of HMT only when one sees these pathetic fakes.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

I must say you have bulls eye..... appreciate and thanks for your time....



hari317 said:


> the blue is not a pilot dial at all. perhaps an old janata dial which has been redone with glued indices. Look at how thin the applied markers at 3 6 and 9 are. the fake hmt logo is precariously glue to the dial. the real Pilot has the markers chunkier and riveted and the hmt logo nicely angled.
> 
> due to the many quality flaws present even in a genuine HMT, one can really appreciate the quality of HMT only when one sees these pathetic fakes.


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

Jubilee arrived today. I'm waiting to see how accurate it is. It seems to function, but only wound about 1/4 of the amount I would have expected. (???)

It seems to compare to Janata, but lugs seem to curve a bit more.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> I must say you have bulls eye..... appreciate and thanks for your time....


i get paid to find faults.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

cjabbott said:


> Jubilee arrived today. I'm waiting to see how accurate it is. It seems to function, but only wound about 1/4 of the amount I would have expected. (???)
> 
> It seems to compare to Janata, but lugs seem to curve a bit more.


handsome watch, the dial is really pristine. there seems to be some text running along the rim of the dial between 3 and 6 in addition to India, can you look and tell what it is?


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

hari317 said:


> i get paid to find faults.


So you also work in QC / Certification  ?


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> Rajat, the case and movements are very different.
> 
> Nice watch Raami, I am not sure about the authenticity having never seen one like it before, but it looks likely to be genuine.
> 
> ...


Seems like I managed to sort out one out out of three. Always something
Torbjorn


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

I am noticing this for some time, usually Janata will be sold out in couple of days once they are in stock. But for some days, Janata is available. 
wondering people have lost interest or may be cos of the price hike.... I speaking about official site....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

anurag said:


> So you also work in QC / Certification  ?


I do a lot of design reviews.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> I am noticing this for some time, usually Janata will be sold out in couple of days once they are in stock. But for some days, Janata is available.
> wondering people have lost interest or may be cos of the price hike.... I speaking about official site....


they have around 10,000 Chinar Janatas.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

They should be stocking it more in the showrooms, we can buy more....



hari317 said:


> they have around 10,000 Chinar Janatas.


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay...I need some advice.

Regarding the Avinash I posted the other day: the stem pulled out the first time I tried to wind and set it. I took the Avinash and a fake Janata that appeared to have the same movement (0231?) to my local repair guy with the suggestion to repair the Avinash or to use the entire Janata movement. Does this seem like the right solution?

Also, and this is the one that means more to me, is the Jubilee I posted yesterday. It wound a little bit yesterday, functioned fine for a bit, then wouldn't wind or run. I just got a call saying it needs an overhaul and a new balance bridge (to the tune of about $80). I have a Jawan with a fake dial. Do I guess correctly that these would also carry the same movement? Would it be more prudent to take this Jawan in and see about a movement swap here, too?

Thanks for any advice!

Oh! And Hari, I'll ask him about the markings on the edge of the Jubilee while he has it apart.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

cjabbott said:


> Okay...I need some advice.
> 
> Regarding the Avinash I posted the other day: the stem pulled out the first time I tried to wind and set it. I took the Avinash and a fake Janata that appeared to have the same movement (0231?) to my local repair guy with the suggestion to repair the Avinash or to use the entire Janata movement. Does this seem like the right solution?
> 
> ...


80USD is double the price of a new HMT if bought in India.

yes, I recommend the use of some dud watches as donors to restore that one watch.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Hari, need a suggestion in the watch for this dial.

Round, and dia is approx 28mm..... I believe kohinoor case will suit..... any idea on this? 
I managed to get the dial only, now need a watch for this... 

My another original watch in the same dial....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> Hari, need a suggestion in the watch for this dial.
> 
> Round, and dia is approx 28mm..... I believe kohinoor case will suit..... any idea on this?
> I managed to get the dial only, now need a watch for this...
> ...


just measure the dial of the kohinoor, i think it is slightly larger.


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

hari317 said:


> 80USD is double the price of a new HMT if bought in India.
> 
> yes, I recommend the use of some dud watches as donors to restore that one watch.


Thanks, Hari!

Would you also recommend using a dud watch to fix the Jubilee?


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> they have around 10,000 Chinar Janatas.


10k? Where do you even make such a find, in the factory vault down the cellar? Its been a while since we had any news around the HMT alleged shutdown and the old stocks, what's happening anyway?
Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

cjabbott said:


> Thanks, Hari!
> 
> Would you also recommend using a dud watch to fix the Jubilee?


yeah why not, the movements are all the same anyway...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> 10k? Where do you even make such a find, in the factory vault down the cellar? Its been a while since we had any news around the HMT alleged shutdown and the old stocks, what's happening anyway?
> Torbjorn


these are the old stocks from Chinar, take the number with a pinch of salt, was told to me by HMT, but they are usually not very accurate as usual.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

cjabbott said:


> Also, and this is the one that means more to me, is the Jubilee I posted yesterday. It wound a little bit yesterday, functioned fine for a bit, then wouldn't wind or run. I just got a call saying it needs an overhaul and a new balance bridge (to the tune of about $80). I have a Jawan with a fake dial. Do I guess correctly that these would also carry the same movement? Would it be more prudent to take this Jawan in and see about a movement swap here, too?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


Do what I did. Trawl ebay for a cheapie HMT Pilot-like watch (Pilot, Janata, Jawan) with an ugly dial. Usually folks leave it alone and it should be available for $7-$10. Then swap out the movements. You can do it yourself  . It isn't too hard. We can have a chat about this on PM if you prefer (or look up a couple of projects I posted before - you should be able to find it from my posts).

Edit: Doh! Sorry. Didn't see you already had a swappee. DIY still stands like here.


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

lsiravi said:


> Do what I did. Trawl ebay for a cheapie HMT Pilot-like watch (Pilot, Janata, Jawan) with an ugly dial. Usually folks leave it alone and it should be available for $7-$10. Then swap out the movements. You can do it yourself  . It isn't too hard. We can have a chat about this on PM if you prefer (or look up a couple of projects I posted before - you should be able to find it from my posts).
> 
> Edit: Doh! Sorry. Didn't see you already had a swappee. DIY still stands like here.


Thanks very much! I'll see what the repair guy says on these watches, but I'm sure I'll have to jump in and try this sooner later!


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

3 exotics together....|>


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

akvikram said:


> 3 exotics together....|>
> 
> View attachment 2352098
> View attachment 2352106


Is the one on bracelet the Jawan or Janta?


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

anurag said:


> Is the one on bracelet the Jawan or Janta?


Its a Janata.... will try to post a more clear pic, my photographic skills is poor.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

this is a better pic i believe....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

@vikram, Nice Janata with the genuine old style hands.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

thanks hari, The dial started corroding, i couldn't capture that with out sunlight. will try to capture in bright sunlight.....



hari317 said:


> @vikram, Nice Janata with the genuine old style hands.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> *HMT Janata:
> 
> *Yet another Janata Variant with an uncommon dial background, this is the first one that I have seen with this dial.
> 
> ...


Thank you Hari for posting these images. I fell in love with this watch after looking at your photographs and finally got this watch recently. Thanks to you and thanks a lot


----------



## PGILL (Dec 12, 2014)

hello everyone ..im from California and i have recently started to admire hmt watches and the history behind them . Since you guys seem like experts on these watches i was going to ask ...can you point me to decent websites or ebay sellers. iv read from other post from hari and fateh its better to buy new or from trusted ebayer..... i dont mind shopping on ebay just dont want to get stuck with problems or junk, even at the price points its not worth the headache with some sellers. i really appreciate it , thank you


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

PGILL said:


> hello everyone ..im from California and i have recently started to admire hmt watches and the history behind them . Since you guys seem like experts on these watches i was going to ask ...can you point me to decent websites or ebay sellers. iv read from other post from hari and fateh its better to buy new or from trusted ebayer..... i dont mind shopping on ebay just dont want to get stuck with problems or junk, even at the price points its not worth the headache with some sellers. i really appreciate it , thank you


Both Hari and Fateh have ebay stores and are highly recommended. I personally have bought multiple hmt watches from them.

PM them.

Thanks
-Anurag


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

any one has seen the akbar?

I have come across this dial alone, not sure how the watch looks like, dial has clean and awesome looks.....
doesn't fits in kohinoor or janata case.... any ideas of the case?....


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

akvikram said:


> any one has seen the akbar?
> 
> I have come across this dial alone, not sure how the watch looks like, dial has clean and awesome looks.....
> doesn't fits in kohinoor or janata case.... any ideas of the case?....


Nice minimalist dial there. I hadn't seen one either. 
Def. not the Janata/Pilot/Sona - it is a flat dial, not convex like those watches. It doesn't seem to be the quartz or Rajat/Kajal/Kanchan/Shalimar cases either for it says 17 J.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Prashant pandey said:


> Thank you Hari for posting these images. I fell in love with this watch after looking at your photographs and finally got this watch recently. Thanks to you and thanks a lot
> 
> View attachment 2369786


Hey Prashant, Its a beautiful watch. Congratulations on a nice find,This a Bangalore produce?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> any one has seen the akbar?
> 
> I have come across this dial alone, not sure how the watch looks like, dial has clean and awesome looks.....
> doesn't fits in kohinoor or janata case.... any ideas of the case?....


never heard of the Akbar. but good find and thanks fo showing it to us.

Try the Janata deluxe case.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

the one said:


> Hey Prashant, Its a beautiful watch. Congratulations on a nice find,This a Bangalore produce?


Yes it is and this is also something that Hari told me...that was before i got the watch ;-)


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

akvikram said:


> any one has seen the akbar?
> 
> I have come across this dial alone, not sure how the watch looks like, dial has clean and awesome looks.....
> doesn't fits in kohinoor or janata case.... any ideas of the case?....


I have seen this watch last year the one that i saw had a chinar leaf on the dial and had a case similar to jawahar. AFAIK it was a watch manufatcured by HMT chinar watches.HTH


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Look at these two Rajats. One is an original afaik, and the other one is obviously a knockoff that I bought. Notice the case is larger than they usually are. Have the Rajats been made in different sizes or is it from another watch altogether? Any ideas? It's also a bit rounder if you notice. Contains a proper malfunctioning 6500 with a metal spacer. Notice that the dial is marked 0231 at the bottom 
Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Contains a proper malfunctioning 6500 with a metal spacer. Notice that the dial is marked 0231 at the bottom
> Torbjorn


that was hilarious!


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Vikram,

This is what i have with me.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

akvikram said:


> any one has seen the akbar?
> 
> I have come across this dial alone, not sure how the watch looks like, dial has clean and awesome looks.....
> doesn't fits in kohinoor or janata case.... any ideas of the case?....


This is what I have with me.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Torbjorn said:


> Look at these two Rajats. One is an original afaik, and the other one is obviously a knockoff that I bought. Notice the case is larger than they usually are. Have the Rajats been made in different sizes or is it from another watch altogether? Any ideas? It's also a bit rounder if you notice. Contains a proper malfunctioning 6500 with a metal spacer. Notice that the dial is marked 0231 at the bottom
> Torbjorn


Oxymoronically, that's a pretty good, badly-made franken. From the sunburst to the raised indices dial looks all good - I believe the newer Rajats have the long skinny indices as compared to the short stubby ones of old (no?) - except for the poor-form on the 0231 marking. The case (had you not had another for comparison) also looks authentic enough (so would the caseback I assume). The hands are wrong on the frankie, but that's a pretty easy fix. Is the bad case 16mm lugs as well? Or 18? If 16, and it fits a 650x movement, it's got to be an HMT case, I would expect.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Dial measures 30mm, my janata deluxe doesn't fits.... so the search is still on....



hari317 said:


> never heard of the Akbar. but good find and thanks fo showing it to us.
> 
> Try the Janata deluxe case.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info prashant, when i get some time will try with a Jawahar case.....



Prashant pandey said:


> I have seen this watch last year the one that i saw had a chinar leaf on the dial and had a case similar to jawahar. AFAIK it was a watch manufatcured by HMT chinar watches.HTH


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice watch,,,, u have some rarest models,,,,



raami said:


> This is what I have with me.
> 
> View attachment 2404961


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> Nice watch,,,, u have some rarest models,,,,


 I agree, Raami comes up with the rarest HMTs.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

lsiravi said:


> Oxymoronically, that's a pretty good, badly-made franken. From the sunburst to the raised indices dial looks all good - I believe the newer Rajats have the long skinny indices as compared to the short stubby ones of old (no?) - except for the poor-form on the 0231 marking. The case (had you not had another for comparison) also looks authentic enough (so would the caseback I assume). The hands are wrong on the frankie, but that's a pretty easy fix. Is the bad case 16mm lugs as well? Or 18? If 16, and it fits a 650x movement, it's got to be an HMT case, I would expect.


I agree it looks authentic except for being slightly larger and rounder. And yes, it's also a 16 mm lug. 
Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> I agree it looks authentic except for being slightly larger and rounder. And yes, it's also a 16 mm lug.
> Torbjorn


there are abundant supplies of Rajkot fakes for almost all popular HMT models from cases, case back, dials, hands, movement parts, you name it....


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

hari317 said:


> there are abundant supplies of Rajkot fakes for almost all popular HMT models from cases, case back, dials, hands, movement parts, you name it....


"Rajokt Fakes"? I wasn't aware of anything related to this. Apparently, Google doesn't yield any results about this either. Would you care to enlighten us, Hari? What to be on the look-out for (i.e. avoid) as well, along the way.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

lsiravi said:


> "Rajokt Fakes"? I wasn't aware of anything related to this. Apparently, Google doesn't yield any results about this either. Would you care to enlighten us, Hari? What to be on the look-out for (i.e. avoid) as well, along the way.


Oh, the Rajkot-Morbi belt is famous for its local watch industry and the mechanical parts fabrication industry in general. Some of the respectable names like Ajanta have origins there and there are numerous not so respectable operators involved in making everything aftermarket.

lots of interesting reading below.

Let me google that for you


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

does anyone has idea of this case?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

@vikram, HMT Vinay.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

hari317 said:


> @vikram, HMT Vinay.


The NASS 09 cases are pretty close to that too, no? As well the NAGG 09 and the old Kedar (about which I posted a couple of weeks ago) in gold. Are the NASS/NAGG bigger? Is the Vinay a domed crystal? The Kedar is flat glass as well.










Re. Rajkot, I was searching for something related to HMT. Found plenty of Replica merchants instead.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks hari and isiravi......

I was planning to make this as a kohnioor, as i am unable to find dials of the vinay.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

New finds..


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

raami said:


> New finds..


Raami - what's your source so the rest of us can give it a shot ;-) Just kidding. You keep unearthing these rarer than rare items so often.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

raami said:


> New finds..
> 
> View attachment 2457562
> View attachment 2457570
> View attachment 2457578


Raami fantastic finds , I missed a beat on seeing PRAVEEN's dial, I think I have a pramod lying around, will try to post a pic if i find it.
Congrats again


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello all! I have a question...

Would a Janata Deluxe that looks to be in a Dilip style case perhaps be more at home in an older Jawan/Jubilee style case? Or perhaps someone has a better idea? 

Thanks!


----------



## kamikace (Jan 1, 2015)

hi all
I am new to the forum. I wanted to teach my two hmt who are traveling to my house. I do not know if they are fakes, but I like a lot.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

@kamikace both are redials IMHO....

Pilot case is also wrong...


----------



## kamikace (Jan 1, 2015)

akvikram said:


> @kamikace both are redials IMHO....
> 
> Pilot case is also wrong...


Yes, they are repainted. The pilot is clearly a fake, I've been reading the forum and as hari37 says, the badges stuck on 3,6 and 9 are not original.

I vote in negative ebay seller to describe the clock as original vintage


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

If possible open the case and check if the movement is original.. in that case you can switch to oringial dials if possible.....



kamikace said:


> Yes, they are repainted. The pilot is clearly a fake, I've been reading the forum and as hari37 says, the badges stuck on 3,6 and 9 are not original.
> 
> I vote in negative ebay seller to describe the clock as original vintage


----------



## kamikace (Jan 1, 2015)

akvikram said:


> If possible open the case and check if the movement is original.. in that case you can switch to oringial dials if possible.....


I'm sorry, I have not yet received. Upon receipt open them to check. Still, the picture appears as the original one.


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello All!

There a couple of Janata's on eBay right now with Urdu numbers. Is this legit?

Thanks!


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

cjabbott said:


> Hello All!
> 
> There a couple of Janata's on eBay right now with Urdu numbers. Is this legit?
> 
> Thanks!


I saw those too. Don't look legit to me. Pretty shoddy quality too and the dial text is English, not Urdu. Just the numbers.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Just out of interest. Can anyone tell me how many (legit) versions of the Janata were made?

Very quickly I can think of six but I assume there are many more.

Thanks.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

akvikram said:


> If possible open the case and check if the movement is original.. in that case you can switch to oringial dials if possible.....


From what I have seen, it is easy to get original movement.. but not original dial. I would go with original dial even if there is an issue with movement as that can be replaced easily.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Preetam and Pramod..


----------



## scimitar (Feb 6, 2012)

My new "Janata". Got it for $12. I love the look.


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow, what a thread. Read all of this and the one by Fateh. 
This is my first post on WUS. I was recently bitten by the watch bug , and rediscovered HMT lately. Since a week I had bought a Janata , janata deluxe , misuni premium , and a black dial manas. Seeing my misuni on my hand , My grandfather retrieved a 25yr old SONA, unused, for me. Amazed to find that the watch still functions perfectly (a bit loud though, but keeping good time). 
Presently , the so-called affordable hmt is burning deep holes in my pocket. Lusting to buy a Ravi, Silver dial janata. My holi Grail are white pilot with blue hands, janata with all devnagiri numbers and the checkered white dial , kohinoor blue sunburst dial. My 5MP ipad cam can't do justice to the beauty of misuni, still posting. More pics to follow.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kamikace (Jan 1, 2015)

I already received my hmt jawan repainted. I changed the plastic cardboard belt wearing, and I've put a blue leather strap Lotus brand. It is a fake, but I have been amazed with the brilliance he has. It is very nice


----------



## Chiragh Bir (Dec 31, 2014)

My Brand New - HMT Pilot & Kajal Watches


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

Chiragh Bir said:


> My Brand New - HMT Pilot & Kajal Watches


Nice watches. May I know from where you got them. a pilot at regular prices is hard to get. People are selling them at steep/inflated price on eBay.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

Chiragh Bir said:


> My Brand New - HMT Pilot & Kajal Watches


waaow!!!

from where did you buy it?

white pilot available?


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

drnits55 said:


> Nice watches. May I know from where you got them. a pilot at regular prices is hard to get. People are selling them at steep/inflated price on eBay.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


more than genuineness is the key.

I got it for 4000 but it was genuine.


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

Can anyone help me to get White Pilot with Blue needles? 

People can PM me . 

I want to have that in my collection.


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

Anybody has any recent experience buying from HMT website. I bought a watch on 6th jan and the order status still showing "in-process". Tried to contact them through email and the feedback form on the site , but no response from them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

drnits55 said:


> Anybody has any recent experience buying from HMT website. I bought a watch on 6th jan and the order status still showing "in-process". Tried to contact them through email and the feedback form on the site , but no response from them. Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 yes just yesterday. its shipped already. some orders are taking time i advise patience.


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the assuring reply. I will wait for it . Btw, I went to "hmt-hunt" in the evening to the local watch-market. No keeps any stock. Most of them were directing me to a nearby showroom. I knew that it's not the real showroom which closes by 5:30 pm. Anyway went there. It was Titan/sonata all around. But he had a dinakar (nos) which he offered for inr 1.2k. I liked the watch but it was smallish for my wrist. It was hard to resist the temptation of buying a watch which would have minimal wrist time. Still in fix whether to go for it or not. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vijasivakula (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Hari317,

Please share the url of your ebay store so I could buy some from you.

Thank you.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey Guys, I found these watches with some delaer.. not sure if they are genuine..


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

raami said:


> Hey Guys, I found these watches with some delaer.. not sure if they are genuine..


Redial, both!


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

raami said:


> Hey Guys, I found these watches with some delaer.. not sure if they are genuine..
> 
> View attachment 2616066
> View attachment 2616106


Fake. Thats why I am not buying these. These have offered to me in my city for mnths


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

I have doubt about this one.

Though I have full faith in my seller as he works for HMT and I buy only from HMT showroom.

But somehow last 2 watches, sainik and this I am not that much sure ( may be I am wrong) .. I am sending pic or Rajat black with ORange strips old type


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

I am worried about this .

This is sainik.

I feeling its not genuine.. though I am told that its genuine and its needles will be chnaged but somehow I am finding it painted and all. Need your advises. Stepa is put by me only


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Hey Guys, I found these watches with some delaer.. not sure if they are genuine..


fakes!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

maxflow said:


> I have doubt about this one.
> 
> Though I have full faith in my seller as he works for HMT and I buy only from HMT showroom.
> 
> But somehow last 2 watches, sainik and this I am not that much sure ( may be I am wrong) .. I am sending pic or Rajat black with ORange strips old type


Rajat is genuine, Sainik looks dubious.


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

hari317 said:


> Rajat is genuine, Sainik looks dubious.


Hi Hari.
It looked to me too that there is some issue with Sainik. But till now he has not given me any fake. And he asked me to wait for Sainik as he wasabout to get it that he is about to find it. ( He has also able to give me Jawahar in the same manner and both Jawahar old and new were genuine)

though for this sainik watch I have doubts. can you please reconfirm it.

the color seems as if its painted


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

maxflow said:


> Hi Hari.
> It looked to me too that there is some issue with Sainik. But till now he has not given me any fake. And he asked me to wait for Sainik as he wasabout to get it that he is about to find it. ( He has also able to give me Jawahar in the same manner and both Jawahar old and new were genuine)
> 
> though for this sainik watch I have doubts. can you please reconfirm it.
> ...


The screeen printing on the dial is very shoddy. HMT can be generally called poor quality but not so poor. 

my Sainik looks like this:


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

This is how the Janata should have come from the factory.


----------



## kamikace (Jan 1, 2015)

My repainted pilot


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

mozatihom said:


> This is how the Janata should have come from the factory.


I am also looking for this dial. The hmt showroom has only one Janata left that was with applied indices. 
Looks awesome on this strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

@Maxflow or anybody having access to Nass 09 black dial. Can you post some pics of it , alongside with other watches. Thinking of ordering one online, but unable to gauge its enormity. TIA


----------



## maxflow (Jun 1, 2011)

This is the most beautiful watch apart from rajat supreme

Its big for sure

I have 7 inches wrist . It wont look good on a small wrist

Clicked pics exclusively for you


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks maxflow. It's awesome, but I guess it will be too big for my wrist.

Posting pics of newly acquired Manas. I bought it online from HMT website on 6th Jan, it went out of stock, after that. Now in stock again.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Just got my new (used/refurbished) Janata from India this past Saturday. One of the things I immediately noticed was that the dial seems to be inserted a little crookedly. Is the fix as simple as popping off the crystal and adjusting the dial by hand?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Gazza74 said:


> Just got my new (used/refurbished) Janata from India this past Saturday. One of the things I immediately noticed was that the dial seems to be inserted a little crookedly. Is the fix as simple as popping off the crystal and adjusting the dial by hand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


most of the times no. the dial is held by the movement and the movement in turn by a spacer inside the case. The dial looks aftermarket non HMT and perhaps was not screen printed accurately centered.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

hari317 said:


> most of the times no. the dial is held by the movement and the movement in turn by a spacer inside the case. The dial looks aftermarket non HMT and perhaps was not screen printed accurately centered.


Thanks Hari. For what I paid, its not such a big deal, but I would definitely like to get the dial straight. I'm going to ask for a better dial to be mailed over, and I'll give it a try to replace it myself.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

Gazza74 said:


> Just got my new (used/refurbished) Janata from India this past Saturday. One of the things I immediately noticed was that the dial seems to be inserted a little crookedly. Is the fix as simple as popping off the crystal and adjusting the dial by hand?





hari317 said:


> The dial looks aftermarket non HMT and perhaps was not screen printed accurately centered.


¿How do you notice that this dial looks aftermarket?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

boga said:


> ¿How do you notice that this dial looks aftermarket?


poor screen printing, especially the really bad made in India line at the bottom.

other obvious clues are that the watch was sold as refurbished. This Janata devanagari model itself was released only in 2013 IIRC, got sold out really fast and is very much in demand now, so this dial gets remade by counterfeiters and fitted to second hand watches and sold on ebay.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for the quick answer, Hari.

Could you post a picture of a real Janata devanagari, so we can compare with this (supposed) aftermarket one, an learn how to distinguish them?

So, you guess that most of the (scarce) Janata devanagari models that we can find in ebay are aftermarket?


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

I went to the hmt showroom yesterday. Not much is left. They said that they have packed the spares to be send back. The showroom will close soon. When asked about warranty they said that hmt might keep on honoring it through one or two national centers only. 
He showed me a Nass 11 which was not on display. Said that there are some issues with it (the case back was scratched ). I offered to buy it , and he said that he will check the watch fully for any faults so that I shouldn't be troubled. NASS 11 is too retro for me but I am thinking of buying it as my second spare automatic. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

boga said:


> Thank you for the quick answer, Hari.
> 
> Could you post a picture of a real Janata devanagari, so we can compare with this (supposed) aftermarket one, an learn how to distinguish them?
> 
> So, you guess that most of the (scarce) Janata devanagari models that we can find in ebay are aftermarket?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-h...handwound-brand-new-1yr-guarantee-816935.html

That is an old sales listing, long sold out, but shows pics of the real item. Hope it helps.

See the cost price of a Janata itself is now 40USD. so anyone offering a Janata on ebay at a price lesser than 40USD cannot be selling you the genuine item.

Usually there are no free lunches.


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

Couldn't resist the temptation. Nass11 blue dial.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yep, agree with you here. I knew it was a used/refurbished watch when I purchased it, thinking that it would be an old case/dial with a refurbished movement. The case looks new actually, as does the crystal. The movement seems to be ok, and the dial is the only dissapointment here. On ebay I paid about what a fast-food dinner would go for, so it's not a lot of money if it is indeed a waste. I liked the design, and thought I'd get one before they stopped being available. Oh well...



hari317 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-h...handwound-brand-new-1yr-guarantee-816935.html
> 
> That is an old sales listing, long sold out, but shows pics of the real item. Hope it helps.
> 
> ...


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

hari317 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-h...handwound-brand-new-1yr-guarantee-816935.html
> 
> That is an old sales listing, long sold out, but shows pics of the real item. Hope it helps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.

I post here both pictures, to see the differences between the watches.

Yours









And Gazza74's


----------



## roshanthaliath (Feb 5, 2013)

where did u get this awesome any chance for one more ?


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

1. Any idea if the black pilot will be available online, or if it can be bought for a reasonable price anywhere?

2. Have been looking for the NASL 03 & ADSL 04 white dial for sometime (sans obnoxious markups), but with no success. Can anybody help with that?

Thanks


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have been trying to get these models for a while but no success till now. The hint is on. Let's see.

Meanwhile posting pics of an inox bought by a colleague of mine after seeing my hmt watches. This was his first one and he bought four of similar types for relatives yesterday.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm not sure if those are available for sale. I recently got brand new Taurus. Would'nt mind swapping it with an ADSL 04 or NASL 03 in case anybody's interested.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> I'm not sure if those are available for sale. I recently got brand new Taurus. Would'nt mind swapping it with an ADSL 04 or NASL 03 in case anybody's interested.


 shows us your new Taurus.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Pic of Taurus attached


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats Rajat!


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Hari. Wondering if you could give pointers for nasl 03 white dial and ADSL 04 white dial?


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

Guys! Hmt pilot is coming soon again!! Two people from Hmt have told me so. Hope the experts here with better connections will confirm the news.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abdulquader (Oct 26, 2014)

hari317 said:


> My latest find today, a HMT Manas that I bought new from the HMT showroom in Mumbai. I was taken by its ultra simple looks and the very nice brushed case face. The case sides and back are nicely polished. Screw in case back: Ranibagh production. Manas is the Sanskrit word for "Mind".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Hari,

How does one find out by looking at a watch if it was a Ranibagh make/edition or a Chinar make? And, also the year when it was made?

REgards


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

abdulquader said:


> Hello Hari,
> 
> How does one find out by looking at a watch if it was a Ranibagh make/edition or a Chinar make? And, also the year when it was made?
> 
> REgards


See these posts: 
HMT Watches - My collection - Page 67
HMT Watches - My collection - Page 67

Where I collected a couple of responses from Prashant and Hari, and there was a further comment from Prashant.


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post here. Kindly excuse spelling/grammatical mistakes as English is not my first language.

I have known about HMT since I was a kid. I kept hearing that HMT makes 'export quality' watches then.
I rediscovered HMT few years back when I somehow got fascinated by mechanical watches. I like HMT for their simplicity, quality, affordabilty and of course for the 'Made in India' pride. I feel that after the recent price hikes HMT has left the ultra affordable price bracket but still HMT watches are excellent value considering the efforts required to make a mechanical watch movement and their history. I will be posting some pics of my hmt watches here.








Pilot. Sourced from Mumbai back in 2012








Jayanth. Purchased from a local shop (It was the last piece left, bought for just Rs.900)
















Recent purchases are from HMT website. Chinar made janata (with red seconds hand) and Vijay lm (WFR made)








wristshot of Janata

regards,
ishan_k


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

drnits55 said:


> Guys! Hmt pilot is coming soon again!! Two people from Hmt have told me so. Hope the experts here with better connections will confirm the news.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sir,

It is a great news indeed. Will it be from Chinar old stock or the production is starting again ?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wonderful pictures Ishan, keep them coming.

Regards
Hari


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

ishan_k said:


> Sir,
> 
> It is a great news indeed. Will it be from Chinar old stock or the production is starting again ?


The one from Hyderabad said that new stock will be available in 10 days. My local Hmt showroom person said similar thing that pilot is being produced again due to huge demand. Don't know the real truth.

To the experts: BTW I opened the screw back of nass11 for regulation. The rotar had a counter clock wise sign for rotation, but it could only be rotated clockwise. I believe 3 things are possible. 1. The spring is fully wound and can't be further wound. 2. My watch is defective and self winding efficiency is bad. 3. The arrow is wrongly printed. 
Pls opine, because I still have time to get the movement changed within 2 weeks ( the showroom is shutting down in Feb end).


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Great pictures Ishan, thanks for sharing
Torbjorn


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Wonderful pictures Ishan, keep them coming.
> 
> Regards
> Hari





Torbjorn said:


> Great pictures Ishan, thanks for sharing
> Torbjorn


Glad you guys liked them. I will surely post a few more pics from my small collection.



drnits55 said:


> The one from Hyderabad said that new stock will be available in 10 days. My local Hmt showroom person said similar thing that pilot is being produced again due to huge demand. Don't know the real truth.


lets hope for the best. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

Posting some quartz








Sona quartz (SGL 142 A). purchased by my father for gifting purpose.
















HMT HQ (HGGL 03 A). Purchased this one for my father through an online shopping website sometime ago at a very reasonable price. The fit and finish is perfect.

both watches have 2080 movement. I would love to learn more about these movements.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

ishan_k said:


> Posting some quartz
> 
> View attachment 2881593
> 
> ...


Amazing pictures


----------



## kamikace (Jan 1, 2015)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/201280682844?nav=SEARCH

Is this watch an original hmt pilot?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kamikace said:


> HMT Pilot RARE Vintage Gents Manual Winding Watch Metal Body | eBay
> 
> Is this watch an original hmt pilot?


fake dial.


----------



## CarlosM (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't know about the dial, but the hands are surely fake... Seems like a mix-n-match of parts.. But it seems to have a vintage crown.. I would buy it if i needed that for another project


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

I tried to buy some watches online from htmwatches.in but clicking the "shopping cart" link brings a compilation error page. Called 2-3 no. Given in "contact us" list; gave feedback through their comment window and email, but got no response. I guess they don't want to bother themselves with anymore online orders. Can only guess about the culprits leading to HMT's downfall. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

Does anybody have any news about HMT Watches ? Are they really closing down ? I am still unable to digest this. I feel rather sad about it:-(.

It seemed like HMT was catching up with the release of newer models, and the recently started online shopping portal. I sometimes have had this weird thought that all these 'HMT is winding up' stories on the internet could be a marketing stunt by HMT :-s is this possible ??


----------



## FJ01 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi, I am new here... can anyone tell me trusted seller to get HMT
Iam from Indonesia.

Thank you


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Guys, not sure if the below 2 are authentic. Can someone let me know that.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

ishan_k said:


> Does anybody have any news about HMT Watches ? Are they really closing down ? I am still unable to digest this. I feel rather sad about it:-(.
> 
> It seemed like HMT was catching up with the release of newer models, and the recently started online shopping portal. I sometimes have had this weird thought that all these 'HMT is winding up' stories on the internet could be a marketing stunt by HMT :-s is this possible ??


Ishan, as far as I know March 31st is the last day, but they will retain Tumkur factory which mainly manufactures Quartz watches.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

raami said:


> Guys, not sure if the below 2 are authentic. Can someone let me know that.
> 
> View attachment 2958962
> View attachment 2958970


Raami, the Jawan is definitely not. The Sourab sure looks it although details aren't close enough to tell. The Jawan with the large dots def. looks non-authentic.


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

My new acquisition : Hmt Amitabh and Aakash black dial. As per the news by local Hmt showroom, they will stop selling after 28th Feb and finally close down after 31st march. Posting pics of Amitabh from my phone camera.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Those dials are nice!


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

lsiravi said:


> raami said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, not sure if the below 2 are authentic. Can someone let me know that.
> ...


I think the Jawan dial is fine. I have seen a similar one with a dealer who was clearing old HMT stock (before news of winding up came thru).
Only difference between the two is the seconds hand. It was red in the one I saw.


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

drnits55 said:


> My new acquisition : Hmt Amitabh and Aakash black dial. As per the news by local Hmt showroom, they will stop selling after 28th Feb and finally close down after 31st march. Posting pics of Amitabh from my phone camera.


Beautiful watch ! I would love to see pictures of hmt akash too.

btw any news about the Pilot ?


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

ishan_k said:


> Beautiful watch ! I would love to see pictures of hmt akash too.
> 
> btw any news about the Pilot ?


Called the Hmt showroom of Hyderabad who earlier told me about pilot availability. This time they said that it won't come. My local Hmt showroom is uncertain about whether it will arrive or not.

Will post pics of Aakash once I get hold of it from my cousin of same name.


----------



## Klokken (Nov 7, 2013)

After fabricating a crude leather strap fitting the fatigue of the watch, my newest HMT joins the family:


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

Klokken said:


> After fabricating a crude leather strap fitting the fatigue of the watch, my newest HMT joins the family:
> 
> View attachment 2995434


Beautiful watch. Janata's beauty and elegance is timeless. Of all the Hmt watches I have, if asked to keep only one, I will no doubt keep the Janata.

Haven't seen the pilot in person for comparison. What do you think guys: which one will you keep, if asked to retain only "one" Hmt watch?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Klokken (Nov 7, 2013)

drnits55 said:


> Haven't seen the pilot in person for comparison. What do you think guys: which one will you keep, if asked to retain only "one" Hmt watch?


Having both watches, my vote is on the Jantata because it goes to anything.


----------



## varun (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi, I am new here. I wanted to buy some good HMT watches can anyone suggest. I also need advice from where do I start? Am I late for collecting HMT watches since lots of news are going about the imminent shutdown? Where do I get watches other than HMT showroom since I could not find any mechanical watch of my liking ?

I am from Bangalore.

Thank you


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Latest acquisition







..


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't want to discourage anyone, but I had bad experience buying from Hmt website. All the three watches I bought from them had some defects, one stopped working, one came with a detached outer ring, my local showroom was very helpful who replaced the movement. I had cancelled an order within an hour of placing it, this was 2-3 weeks back, yet to receive any refund despite 2-3 mails to them. IMHO, It's much better to buy from the local showroom if the model is available there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

varun said:


> Hi, I am new here. I wanted to buy some good HMT watches can anyone suggest. I also need advice from where do I start? Am I late for collecting HMT watches since lots of news are going about the imminent shutdown? Where do I get watches other than HMT showroom since I could not find any mechanical watch of my liking ?
> 
> I am from Bangalore.
> 
> Thank you


I suggest you to buy from show room... Tumkur is best option for you as you are new you don't have to worry about authenticity wen u r buying from showrooms.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Recent find another version of my signature.... Already documented grey dial in this....


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Another rare beauty


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi everyone. It's been really difficult to find HMTs now but I managed to find a couple that I think look the most authentic. Can anyone help me in discerning whether they are original HMT?

Vintage Watch NOS HMT Janata 17J Hand Winding MEN'S Watch | eBay (Which I purchased on impulse :X )

100 Authentic HMT Janata Arts Déco' Model White Dial Mechanical Watch 17J | eBay

Thanks for your help.

Cheers!


----------



## varun (Nov 22, 2013)

akvikram said:


> I suggest you to buy from show room... Tumkur is best option for you as you are new you don't have to worry about authenticity wen u r buying from showrooms.


Thanks vikram


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT has listed some of the very last few Pilot's on their site today for sale.

https://www.hmtwatches.in/872/produc.../pilot-bd.html

Get one before they run out of stock. I've got a handfull for my own collection and gifting in family and friends network


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

Really???? i've been on the site almost everyday except for this and it gets listed now. Its out of stock now


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I can empathize Geringv. I know how it feels. I missed out on the HMT Rajat WD just the same way a few days back and now they are no longer going to be available.



geringv said:


> Really???? i've been on the site almost everyday except for this and it gets listed now. Its out of stock now


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hari Sir, Any chance of getting HMT Kaushal, I know it will be at a premium but I have to have it. Thanks


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

the one said:


> Hari Sir, Any chance of getting HMT Kaushal, I know it will be at a premium but I have to have it. Thanks


Long gone I believe... Not seen it recently....


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Will be missing these classics soon


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

Ah! the iconic pilot!  
Its strange that pilots went out of stock so fast. Seems like some ebay sellers bought too many for selling at 10000 rupees :-s
Btw how many watches were actually in stock ? also, was it chinar old stock or newer WFR made watches ?


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Few more new finds..


----------



## sertse (Sep 30, 2012)

Argh, sniped on ebay. I was hoping to get another pilot to replaced current my (cracked) one.

Genuine Vintage Gents MEN HMT Pilot 17 Jewels Incabloc Winding Wrist Watch | eBay

This looks genuine right? Been a long while since I found one where I was convinced...which makes losing it more disappointing.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice finds Raami!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sertse said:


> Argh, sniped on ebay. I was hoping to get another pilot to replaced current my (cracked) one.
> 
> Genuine Vintage Gents MEN HMT Pilot 17 Jewels Incabloc Winding Wrist Watch | eBay
> 
> This looks genuine right? Been a long while since I found one where I was convinced...which makes losing it more disappointing.


looks brand new in fact! ranibagh produced watch is shown in the pics.


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

@hari317

Sir, 
What are the differences between ranibagh manufactured pilot and chinar manufactured pilot ? After browsing several threads here It appears to me that chinar made watches are more sought after. is that true ? kindly educate me.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

This is interesting - the mysterious, elusive orginal white dial Pilot with steel hands suddenly showing up as "awaiting stock" in the HMT webshop? These are supposed to be out of production ages ago, aren't they? /Torbjorn


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Not exactly "ages ago"
If I'm correct it was a limited edition project a few years back.
Seems the company decided to bring it mainstream given its popularity.
Mebbe it's not winding up after all and focusing on popular models. Who knows?


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

rajatk said:


> Not exactly "ages ago"
> If I'm correct it was a limited edition project a few years back.
> Seems the company decided to bring it mainstream given its popularity.
> Mebbe it's not winding up after all and focusing on popular models. Who knows?


The LE is a whole different matter, I have one of those. It was a forum project with blue hands. 
Torbs


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)

I was lucky enough to buy a few black pilots and a white one for a friend. I am told that there will be few more for sale next week. Just need to keep on checking...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> This is interesting - the mysterious, elusive orginal white dial Pilot with steel hands suddenly showing up as "awaiting stock" in the HMT webshop? These are supposed to be out of production ages ago, aren't they? /Torbjorn


These are the White Pilots made by Ranibagh with regular casebacks in December 13 or so...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ishan_k said:


> @hari317
> 
> Sir,
> What are the differences between ranibagh manufactured pilot and chinar manufactured pilot ? After browsing several threads here It appears to me that chinar made watches are more sought after. is that true ? kindly educate me.


Chinar:


Threaded in case back
Brushed case sides
Dial: Pilot in a large blueish green font, the lumed numeral 12 is larger.
The dial is super glossy due to lacquering.

Ranibagh:

Press fit case back
Smooth case sides. (actually same case as the Ranibagh Janata)
Dial: Pilot in a greenish smaller font, the lumed 12 numeral is smaller.
The dial is matte black.
Has INDIA 0231-A on the lower rim of dial.

The Pilots sold recently from HMT website have Ranibagh dials inside Chinar cases.

Best
Hari


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Chinar:
> 
> 
> Threaded in case back
> ...


Thanks a lot Hari sir, that was really helpful. 
I have one more doubt, are the chinar made pilots better looking and well made (fit and finish) than ranibagh ??

Btw I somehow managed to get one from hmt website. It was an impulse buy. HMT addiction is going quite heavy on my student pockets:-d (I am also considering to buy the white pilot :roll









the watch is almost perfect. it winds smoothly and is keeping time with about 15 sec/day accuracy which is great !

The only minor cosmetic defect is that the seconds hand is bent slightly upward. also the lume seems to have faded away. Will it be an easy fix to straighten up the seconds hand and relume the watch ? Do you recommend taking it to some watch shop other than hmt showroom, as there is no hmt showroom in my city ? thanks again !


----------



## PuneetG80 (Aug 20, 2014)

hari317 said:


> These are the White Pilots made by Ranibagh with regular casebacks in December 13 or so...


Probably they are converting chinar Janata into Pilot, both black and white.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ishan_k said:


> Thanks a lot Hari sir, that was really helpful.
> I have one more doubt, are the chinar made pilots better looking and well made (fit and finish) than ranibagh ??
> 
> Btw I somehow managed to get one from hmt website. It was an impulse buy. HMT addiction is going quite heavy on my student pockets:-d (I am also considering to buy the white pilot :roll
> ...


I suggest just let it be. The lume was never any good on HMT and such bent hands etc are common hallmarks of HMT. Your pictures have clearly captured the matte finish that I was talking about on the Ranibagh dials. Your case will be Chinar. Funnily they have put in some really 3rd rate faux leather straps to the most recently sold Pilots, but the Janatas still retain the Chinar rubber straps.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

PuneetG80 said:


> Probably they are converting chinar Janata into Pilot, both black and white.


Yes, that is possible.


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

All,
The pilot black dial is now available on hmtwatches.in


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

Out of stock.



svelur said:


> All,
> The pilot black dial is now available on hmtwatches.in


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello all,

Hope holi was awesome. My mission here with you all friends, is three-fold today.

1) Can you help me find out if this watch is genuine, my gut screams "NO". Never saw BD Janata before.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/219006316/vintage-hmt-nos-janata-17jewels-black?ref=shop_home_active_19

2) Also Hari ji, are there any hindi dialed janatas for sale. I desperately need one. Hence the link inquiry above

3) Suggestions for Roman auto, I am getting bored with that light brown stock strap. can gold plated watches pull a nylon or leather NATO off, and if they do, Can Roman pull a nylon or leather NATO off?? because we should not forget those, ahem, decorated lugs.

Thanks
Tejas


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

tejasweemn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Hope holi was awesome. My mission here with you all friends, is three-fold today.
> 
> ...


holi is still going on...

100% fake dial. unfortunate.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

tejasweemn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Hope holi was awesome. My mission here with you all friends, is three-fold today.
> 
> ...


Fake


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

New findings..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Rekha and especially the Tareeq are wonderful finds, well done Raami!


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Few more watches.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

wonderful Chinar and Janata. Some hanky panky with that Priya, dial is original but shoehorned into that case... Heera is a wonderful find in Black. The kajal is nice too but for the mismatched hands to dial markers, Nishat pale blue looks fake...

Best
Hari


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

I was trying to set time on my Kohinoor. I observed that whenever I move the hands backwards the second hand stutters/stops while the hands are moving backwards.
Is it a fault in the watch or is it normal?

I don't see the same thing happening with my janata.
I tried to read a few threads with this discussion, but couldn't find anything specifically on HMT movements.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

raami said:


> Few more watches.


Seriously, raami, what is your source?!?!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> I was trying to set time on my Kohinoor. I observed that whenever I move the hands backwards the second hand stutters/stops while the hands are moving backwards.
> Is it a fault in the watch or is it normal?
> 
> I don't see the same thing happening with my janata.
> I tried to read a few threads with this discussion, but couldn't find anything specifically on HMT movements.


Normal, will happen with HMT handwinders too. perhaps the Cannon pinion is slightly too loose on your Janata. nothing to worry about.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Another observation: there is a small gap between the crown and watch case in some HMT watches when the crown is fully pushed in. 
Is it normal? Does it make the watch vulnerable to moisture?


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

hari317 said:


> rajatk said:
> 
> 
> > I was trying to set time on my Kohinoor. I observed that whenever I move the hands backwards the second hand stutters/stops while the hands are moving backwards.
> ...


Thanks for your reply Hari. I was reading somewhere that hand winders should not be moved in reverse direction. Some manufacturers explicitly advise against it. It causes some problem. 
No such mention on HMT manual. Good that is not the case with HMT


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> Another observation: there is a small gap between the crown and watch case in some HMT watches when the crown is fully pushed in.
> Is it normal? Does it make the watch vulnerable to moisture?


yes and yes.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

hari317 said:


> rajatk said:
> 
> 
> > Another observation: there is a small gap between the crown and watch case in some HMT watches when the crown is fully pushed in.
> ...


Would you recommend I take it back to HMT showroom to get that fixed? Or is it a fault beyond repair?


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

AFAIK , these kind of small imperfections are a part of Hmt. You may get another watch with a normal crown but harder winding, or other blemishes. Part of the fun with Hmt. I remember having two lugs of different width. 
Its up to your level of tolerance with Hmt


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> Would you recommend I take it back to HMT showroom to get that fixed? Or is it a fault beyond repair?


I would suggest you simply live with it, it is a part and parcel of HMT.


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

Black pilot is rt now available on the Hmt website.


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

5 incoming watches today. Never been a watch collector, so now I am officially a WIS. Initial impressions: 2 PILOTS and 1 shalimar bd - underwhelming, Trishul YD - overwhelming. Looks like a watch of much higher finish. Kohinoor WD and a sangam quartz looks OK. Pics to follow.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Few more watches...


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I just observed two new additions on hmt website, the Chirag brown dial and pilot brown.
















The Chirag is in stock as of now.

Also, should I buy the chirag or not. please advice


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Chirag is a nice watch.


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> The Chirag is a nice watch.


Do you have some more info about the ones listed on hmt website. Is it new or old stock ? 
and should I purchase it ??:think:

I would rather avoid if it is old stock as I felt that the old stock pilot that I had bought was lacking in terms of fit and finish compared to my other hmt watches. Are all old stock watches like that ?


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

What straps do you recommend for the HMT White Pilot LE? I got one here in WUS but I can't find a good option (I don't like Natos).


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ishan_k said:


> Do you have some more info about the ones listed on hmt website. Is it new or old stock ?
> and should I purchase it ??:think:
> 
> I would rather avoid if it is old stock as I felt that the old stock pilot that I had bought was lacking in terms of fit and finish compared to my other hmt watches. Are all old stock watches like that ?


ranibagh stock with pressfit casebacks...


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

ChronoTraveler said:


> What straps do you recommend for the HMT White Pilot LE? I got one here in WUS but I can't find a good option (I don't like Natos).


I suggest old school stretch


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Torbjorn said:


> I suggest old school stretch


That looks great! Thanks.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

ishan_k said:


> hari317 said:
> 
> 
> > The Chirag is a nice watch.
> ...


I found the pilot on HMT website quite good with its matte finish dial. Quite elegant.


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

rajatk said:


> I found the pilot on HMT website quite good with its matte finish dial. Quite elegant.


Maybe I got a bit unlucky then, or maybe I am expecting too much :-d

The slightly bent seconds hand on my Pilot is my pet peeve. It is not a 'problem' after all but my other hmts never had such 'cosmetic defect'. Minor imperfections are there and I am OK with them.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

ishan_k said:


> rajatk said:
> 
> 
> > I found the pilot on HMT website quite good with its matte finish dial. Quite elegant.
> ...


You could take it to an HMT showroom for repair if possible


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

rajatk said:


> You could take it to an HMT showroom for repair if possible


no hmt showroom in my city :-(


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

I bought 2 pilots , and both have a slight curve of second hand towards up when on 9 o clock position. I can take it to the friendly guy at Hmt showroom, but don't want to mess it up for this small niggle.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

hari317 said:


> ranibagh stock with pressfit casebacks...


Hari, it looks like there is quite a mix here.. A Janata silver dial, I ordered from HMT store on amazon, on cod, reached my aunts place in India, on 12 mar 2015.. She showed it to me on a video call, and it had a screw back..

Looks like old stock to me.. Coz the watches I bought in 2011 and 2012 from HMT showrooms all had press case backs.. And for a while all new stock I saw before leaving India, had press case backs..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

tejasweemn said:


> Hari, it looks like there is quite a mix here.. A Janata silver dial, I ordered from HMT store on amazon, on cod, reached my aunts place in India, on 12 mar 2015.. She showed it to me on a video call, and it had a screw back..
> 
> Looks like old stock to me.. Coz the watches I bought in 2011 and 2012 from HMT showrooms all had press case backs.. And for a while all new stock I saw before leaving India, had press case backs..


My answer was specific to the HMT Chirag.

HTH.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

hari317 said:


> My answer was specific to the HMT Chirag.
> 
> HTH.


My bad,

And

Did any of us ever see an all numerals black dialed pilot? I just saw it posted on FB on HMT collectors page. Strange as none of senior collectors here have posted anything like it so far.

Except the numerals everything else was the real deal, so, it confuses me. Either genuine pilot repainted with numerals or a very rare watch. Am curious to know.

-Tejas


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

tejasweemn said:


> My bad,
> 
> And
> 
> ...


I am not on facebook, was this the watch?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-10.html#post6179017


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

hari317 said:


> I am not on facebook, was this the watch?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-10.html#post6179017


Yes, your post confirms the authenticity.. Indeed a rare find..


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe a stupid question.
Is the Hmt Skeleton still available?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> Maybe a stupid question.
> Is the Hmt Skeleton still available?


which one Dave? Automatic, Handwinder or the Pocket watch with gilded movement and transparent back cover?


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Hand winder or automatic Hari.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> Hand winder or automatic Hari.


automatics, yes.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok thanks Hari. I tried to email you but the email facility has been stopped by admin and I can't pm you.


----------



## Wavra (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi everyone! 
For a long time I wasn't here, but in the past few months I was looking for some vintage watches. I was able to get hands on a few HMT (and some other brands too) 
I would like to know your opinions about the following watches. Thanks!


----------



## Wavra (Feb 11, 2013)

Somehow I can't upload any pictures (upload error message)


----------



## Wavra (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> Ok thanks Hari. I tried to email you but the email facility has been stopped by admin and I can't pm you.


I had no idea that emails have been disabled, thanks for alerting me, I have sent you an email.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

hari317 said:


> demag said:
> 
> 
> > Hand winder or automatic Hari.
> ...


Would the silver skeleton sasl-02 be available?
Been looking for it for sometime


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

the skeleton pocket watch (the one with gold plated decorated movement) is on my list. Is there any hope for it being available on hmt website?

on a lighter note, today I confused a Rado disaster for hmt Kedar :-d. 
I asked the gentleman if he was wearing hmt kedar, he said it wasn't an hmt but a rado. He must have been slightly pissed off :-d


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

From today's Indian Express:


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> From today's Indian Express:


So it is official now and not just a rumour :-(. The government works in mysterious ways !

HMT watches should have been revived. It doesn't make any sense to shut it down when there is a decent demand for HMT watches. All it needs is a bit of advertising and improvement in distribution network. And 242 crores is not a huge amount after all.

I am not old enough to feel a nostalgic connection to HMT watches, and still feel bad about its closure. It must be very difficult for hardcore HMT fans here like you, Hari sir and Prashant sir.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Akbar : Somebody had posted about the dial sometime back, so searched for the watch . This a nice grey lined dialed, also comes in gold/ yellow dial, but I think this looks better, seems similar to rohit?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

wonderful find. congrats!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> wonderful find. congrats!


Thank you Hari Sir . Who had found the dial, Thanks to him it was a good hunt, Hari Sir, how do I send you email?, Thanks

Also as an afterthought as there is Akbar there must also be a Birbal?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Thank you Hari Sir . Who had found the dial, Thanks to him it was a good hunt, Hari Sir, how do I send you email?, Thanks
> 
> Also as an afterthought as there is Akbar there must also be a Birbal?


I think akvikram had found the dial IIRC. feel free to PM me.


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

I really like these simple little watches, very good value for money, they also have a timeless charm about them (no pun intended). Just don't expect Seiko build quality and you'll truly be able to appreciate them.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

dobber72 the watches are no doubt good but you have also added to their charm with some really nice looking strap combinations.



dobber72 said:


> I really like these simple little watches, very good value for money, they also have a timeless charm about them (no pun intended). Just don't expect Seiko build quality and you'll truly be able to appreciate them.
> 
> View attachment 3395514
> 
> ...


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

the one said:


> dobber72 the watches are no doubt good but you have also added to their charm with some really nice looking strap combinations.


Thanks for the positive feedback, it's quite funny when you think the bands are worth more than the watches.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Few more finds..



























Sona.. original dial... not sure abt the hands..


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

Awesome !

That ISRO watch is just amazing (and rare I suppose).


raami said:


> Few more finds..
> 
> View attachment 3408946
> View attachment 3408970
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Few more finds..
> 
> Sona.. original dial... not sure abt the hands..


The ISRO watch is fittingly quartz.  nice finds Raami, that dial on the Anand looks lovely. Reg the Sona, is the dial white or yellow? also the case is it golden or steel?


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

raami said:


> Few more finds..
> 
> View attachment 3408946
> View attachment 3408970
> ...


Fantastic finds raami !! The Kanishka dial is unique
I have a Anand which I had bought from Hmt showroom in srinagar in april 14 , but it has a GP case. Dial is similar to Bahadur but its GP while Bahadur is cream, the watch itself is small in size.


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

is there a place online i can buy straps for HMT watches in India?


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Today, HMT Roman Chronograph watch was available for purchase on HMT website. I tried to purchase it for my father as it could be his birthday gift. But, I had some connectivity problems, and by the time I could get to the watch specific listing again, it was out of stock! I feel so bad about this. My father had this watch for several years and he was robbed of it a few years back. So, I was hoping that this watch would be a perfect gift for him on his birthday next month. It was as if, god answered my prayers with this watch being listed on the site.

Does anyone have this watch to spare for me? I can purchase it from you if you have a brand new watch that you are willing to sell for a good cause 

Please let me know.

This is the watch I'm talking about:








Please pm me.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

the one said:


> Thank you Hari Sir . Who had found the dial, Thanks to him it was a good hunt, Hari Sir, how do I send you email?, Thanks
> 
> Also as an afterthought as there is Akbar there must also be a Birbal?


Yeah its me..... Still looking for the case.... Can you share the case measurement.... Now I think the dial is of two parts... Thanks for the pic....


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

isthewatch said:


> is there a place online i can buy straps for HMT watches in India?


Try the bay.... Mostly hmt is 18mm.... Depends on the model....


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Hari,

Sona is yellow dial and golden case.



hari317 said:


> The ISRO watch is fittingly quartz.  nice finds Raami, that dial on the Anand looks lovely. Reg the Sona, is the dial white or yellow? also the case is it golden or steel?


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

raami said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Sona is yellow dial and golden case.


Sona strap seems to be new. Are you still getting strap new?


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

I think so.. my dealer got me that strap.



akvikram said:


> Sona strap seems to be new. Are you still getting strap new?


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

All these posts made me want to try out a hmt. Got this janata for $8.50 shipped on the bay. Good buy?


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

akvikram said:


> Try the bay.... Mostly hmt is 18mm.... Depends on the model....


Thank you. ordered some from the bay. my HMT watch list is growing and i was afraid of losing the original straps.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## aditya (Nov 21, 2006)

Not (AT ALL) affordable but still an HMT


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for being so ignorant but what is it?



aditya said:


> Not (AT ALL) affordable but still an HMT


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

demag said:


> Sorry for being so ignorant but what is it?


A Watchmaker's Diary


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

Lot of pilots on sale on the HMT website... black, black arabic, brown, yellow and red. But alas no white!


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

Surprised to see those colorful Pilots. I thought hmt never made yellow and red/orange dial pilots.

Thanks a lot for sharing the information.

Regards
-Anurag


geringv said:


> Lot of pilots on sale on the HMT website... black, black arabic, brown, yellow and red. But alas no white!


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

They just listed the White Pilot. But, before I could complete the purchase, it was sold out again. I guess, they had very few pieces on offer.



geringv said:


> Lot of pilots on sale on the HMT website... black, black arabic, brown, yellow and red. But alas no white!


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT made Yellow, Red and Brown pilots (apart from the classic Black and the elusive White). But these were again very few and most on ecommerce sites are fake - unless you see them with the HMT guarantee and invoice. That's my take on it.



anurag said:


> Surprised to see those colorful Pilots. I thought hmt never made yellow and red/orange dial pilots.
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing the information.
> 
> ...


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Have you opened the case back and checked the mechanism, friend?



sidefx said:


> All these posts made me want to try out a hmt. Got this janata for $8.50 shipped on the bay. Good buy?


----------



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

Dear HMT fans,
I think this janata looks really nice and am planning to purchase it. Can someone advise me on whether the dial/mechanism is genuine?



















Thanks, Vin


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi DrVin, dial is not, mechanism is.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT Janata Arabic (WD) on sale on HMT website

https://www.hmtwatches.in/1716/product-details/janata-arabic.html


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Black pilot is also available. 
----
akvikram 

forgive the typos from my windows phone....


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

https://www.hmtwatches.in/872/product-details/pilot-bd.html
----
akvikram

forgive the typos from my windows phone....


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

There's also the Janata Devnagiri (Hindi) numericals.

https://www.hmtwatches.in/1717/product-details/janata-hindi.html


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

White Pilot on sale

https://www.hmtwatches.in/1709/product-details/pilot-white.html


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

Only Pilot black dial available now

https://www.hmtwatches.in/872/product-details/pilot-bd.html


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Wondering how many black pilots got released considering it is available after one day of being added to stock...


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

HMT on amazon India?? Does any body knows about the seller????

http://www.amazon.in/gp/aw/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?k=hmt
----
akvikram

forgive the typos from my windows phone....


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Yep. HMT is a registered seller on Amazon I think.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Is the HMT website working? It seems to be unavailable since 5 am IST today.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

aqk said:


> Is the HMT website working? It seems to be unavailable since 5 am IST today.


Wondering if this is the beginning of the wind up process...


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I hope not 

Did any one make purchases recently from the different Pilots and Janata's they offered on the website? Is anyone getting updates on the shipment status?

I ordered 2 Pilots for myself. But, there is no update on shipping status. It says 'in-progress'. Also the website is down since about 16 hours now and no one is answering the phone at HMT either. So, thinking.



rajatk said:


> Wondering if this is the beginning of the wind up process...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> Wondering if this is the beginning of the wind up process...


no, some server issues.


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

looks like HMT's website ran out of disk space. website will be up later i guess.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

aqk said:


> I hope not
> 
> Did any one make purchases recently from the different Pilots and Janata's they offered on the website? Is anyone getting updates on the shipment status?
> 
> ...


Pilots - black, white & brown
Janata - arts deco and hindi


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks, Rajat. And, firstly Congratulations. I had also placed an order for Janata Hindi/Devnagiri. However, after about 45 minutes, I got a SMS that my order is cancelled (don't know why!) It was paid via direct debit to my bank account.

Rajat, have you received any update on the status of your order?



rajatk said:


> Pilots - black, white & brown
> Janata - arts deco and hindi


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

akvikram said:


> HMT on amazon India?? Does any body knows about the seller????
> 
> http://www.amazon.in/gp/aw/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?k=hmt
> ----
> ...


HMT themselves took to Amazon.. A move that might have been very helpful if done sooner.. I bought myself a Janata silver dial from amazon.in on COD, hmt official website does not offer COD, hence I took to amazon and it was seamless transaction.. Watch arrived in five working days..


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

aqk said:


> I hope not
> 
> Did any one make purchases recently from the different Pilots and Janata's they offered on the website? Is anyone getting updates on the shipment status?
> 
> I ordered 2 Pilots for myself. But, there is no update on shipping status. It says 'in-progress'. Also the website is down since about 16 hours now and no one is answering the phone at HMT either. So, thinking.


I managed to order a Janata Devanagari from HMT official site as it was not on amazon.. So total two Janata for me as I ordered a silver dialed one from amazon much earlier and received it too.. 
I too received email conformation but not sure about the progress, as website is down..


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

aqk said:


> Thanks, Rajat. And, firstly Congratulations. I had also placed an order for Janata Hindi/Devnagiri. However, after about 45 minutes, I got a SMS that my order is cancelled (don't know why!) It was paid via direct debit to my bank account.
> 
> Rajat, have you received any update on the status of your order?
> 
> ...


Just an initial e-mail and sms confirmation for the orders. Nothing beyond that
I think that message is an erroneous one. Same message I got some time for another order but it came thru


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Had the good fortune of being able to acquire a few discontinued HMT models, I will be documenting them here in the coming days...
> *
> HMT Kohinoor:* Blue Dial
> 
> ...


Hari, the blue Kohinoor that i have has "India-0231" on the dial.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

isthewatch said:


> Hari, the blue Kohinoor that i have has "India-0231" on the dial.


ok.


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

so are there two version of the dial?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

isthewatch said:


> so are there two version of the dial?


show us your dial.


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

hari317 said:


> show us your dial.


taken with a mobile phone. so may not be that clear


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Your dial is quite different. The minute markers are quite thickly screen printed and the INDIA-0231 is overlapping/running over the minute marking. I have not seen that so far on any HMT dial. Hope this helps.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Liked this Inox Quartz at the showroom yesterday. Very well made with an all stainless-steel construction, mineral glass, blue dial.





































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Your dial is quite different. The minute markers are quite thickly screen printed and the INDIA-0231 is overlapping/running over the minute marking. I have not seen that so far on any HMT dial. Hope this helps.


:think: i guess, its time to ask some questions to the shopkeeper. Initially i had the same doubt; it was a nagging feeling on the back of my head.

Any chance i can see the back case of your watch please ?

Edit: Sorry Hari, saw your original post and it has the pic of the back casing. posted too soon o|


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

I read it here sometime back that March 31 would be the last date for HMT. Is that why the website is down. I'm not sure when exactly when the website went down, but seems like around that time only???


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

hari317 said:


> Liked this Inox Quartz at the showroom yesterday. Very well made with an all stainless-steel construction, mineral glass, blue dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same model with black dial. Bought from Hmt website.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

drnits55 said:


> I have the same model with black dial. Bought from Hmt website.


how do you like the watch?


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Website is down since 1st April 2015 early morning 3 am onwards. That's when I had last accessed it.



geringv said:


> I read it here sometime back that March 31 would be the last date for HMT. Is that why the website is down. I'm not sure when exactly when the website went down, but seems like around that time only???


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT Citizen Watch

Hi. One of my distant relative (a senior citizen) in his 80's called me up a while back and told me that he has managed to find a very old HMT watch which he had purchased in the 1960's. On some more probing, he told me it reads hmt and citizen under hmt on the dial which is slightly textured. And, he is willing it to give it to me to add to my collection. I know that HMT and Citizen did make a watch and there was a watch called HMT Citizen. My senior citizen relative is struggling with camera phones and is unable to send me a clear pic to verify the authenticity of the watch.

Does anyone know more about the HMT Citizen watch? Are there any pics of the real watch. I understand that its a rare watch and there are many fakes out there. But, my relative seems to have the original one which he purchased in the 60s. so, I am thrilled.

[HMT website still down. No status updates on order shipment. Any1 received any orders placed on 29th - 1st April 2015?]


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

aqk said:


> HMT Citizen Watch
> 
> Hi. One of my distant relative (a senior citizen) in his 80's called me up a while back and told me that he has managed to find a very old HMT watch which he had purchased in the 1960's. On some more probing, he told me it reads hmt and citizen under hmt on the dial which is slightly textured. And, he is willing it to give it to me to add to my collection. I know that HMT and Citizen did make a watch and there was a watch called HMT Citizen. My senior citizen relative is struggling with camera phones and is unable to send me a clear pic to verify the authenticity of the watch.
> 
> ...


AFAIK that is the first lot made and precursor to other watches that followed without citizen mentioned on them.. Hope this helps and experts, correct me if I am wrong..
Check this link out
http://sweep-hand.org/2013/03/17/hmt-citizen-more-information/


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

Not sure if this has already been answered somewhere. Last week while on a flight the acrylic crystal on my hmt came off (most probably this happened due to reduction in cabin pressure). I just picked up the crystal and pressed it back onto the watch. The same thing happened again on my return flight but this time the watch was in my cabin bag and again I pressed the crystal back on to the watch.

Here are couple of questions:

1) Is this normal? Has someone else experienced the same?

2) Is the crystal normally held in place just by friction (and pressing it back is all that is needed) or is there some sort of glue that is required to fix the crystal?

Thanks a lot for your time.

-Anurag


----------



## drnits55 (Dec 16, 2014)

hari317 said:


> how do you like the watch?


It looks good. Almost same as yours but more dark. Unfortunately, mine came with a loose outer ring which was shabbily fixed by a guy at Hmt showroom. I Don't wear it since then.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

anurag said:


> Not sure if this has already been answered somewhere. Last week while on a flight the acrylic crystal on my hmt came off (most probably this happened due to reduction in cabin pressure). I just picked up the crystal and pressed it back onto the watch. The same thing happened again on my return flight but this time the watch was in my cabin bag and again I pressed the crystal back on to the watch.
> 
> Here are couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Which HMT?

This is absolutely not normal.

The crystal is held by friction-interference fit.

It is normally impossible to put the crystal back in without the correct tools.

My guess: your watch has been fitted with an undersized crystal, and this normally never happens on a new watch from HMT but is often the case with second hand/refurbished.


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

hari317 said:


> Which HMT?


Ironically it is HMT Pilot 



hari317 said:


> This is absolutely not normal.
> 
> The crystal is held by friction-interference fit.
> 
> ...


The watch was bought new and I am pretty sure about the authenticity of the watch.

What tools are required to put the crystal back in? is it a watch press?

Thanks
-Anurag


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

anurag said:


> What tools are required to put the crystal back in? is it a watch press?


your existing crystal pops in just using your hands right? you will need a new correct size crystal and you need either a crystal fitting press (with the appropriate convex die) (HMT uses this method) or a crystal lift.


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes the crystal pops in using just hands. Any idea where can I find the correct size crystal?

I may have to get this taken care of during my next trip to India.

Thanks a lot for your time.



hari317 said:


> your existing crystal pops in just using your hands right? you will need a new correct size crystal and you need either a crystal fitting press (with the appropriate convex die) (HMT uses this method) or a crystal lift.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

anurag said:


> Yes the crystal pops in using just hands. Any idea where can I find the correct size crystal?
> 
> I may have to get this taken care of during my next trip to India.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time.


your watchmaker in India should be able to help you take care of it correctly. all the best.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

For a number of years a PSU called Sikkim Jewels used to manufacture the synthetic ruby jewels used in HMTs. It was wound up a couple of years back due to losses. Here is some information about this erstwhile company that I could cull from the internet:

SikkimJewels

Sikkim- A Look Back View: Sikkim Jewels: A Legacy of Royal Government of Sikkim Shuts Down


----------



## Raj Rao (Oct 25, 2013)

"hmt watch" website seems to have shut down / cant open, showing error......any idea?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Raj Rao said:


> "hmt watch" website seems to have shut down / cant open, showing error......any idea?


It is some server gitch. You may already be aware that this was a long weekend in India with holidays on Thursday and Friday. I am hoping they will resolve the problem by next week, let's see. I certainly don't see this as a website shutdown. Hope this helps.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I second your perspective, Hari.

I read that while the government has decided to shut down HMT watches (along with 5 other loss making public sector enterprises, which is sad news!), the final closure will happen only after the VRS packages for employees are finalized and accepted by the employee union. The packages are to be finalized by April 12 and a decision thereafter.

I too hope the site comes up again soon.

Regards,
AQK



hari317 said:


> It is some server gitch. You may already be aware that this was a long weekend in India with holidays on Thursday and Friday. I am hoping they will resolve the problem by next week, let's see. I certainly don't see this as a website shutdown. Hope this helps.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

My Jawan watch...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> My Jawan watch...


Nice Raami, but unfortunately the dial is aftermarket fantasy and so is the lume on the hands.


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

has anyone been able to get a confirmation from HMT regarding the purchases made last week through HMT's website?

The website is still down.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Hari,

Looking at the "Made in India 0231" I thought this is original...



hari317 said:


> Nice Raami, but unfortunately the dial is aftermarket fantasy and so is the lume on the hands.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry Raami but not original - a typical repainted dial - Cheers p


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

No. No update on the White Pilot I had ordered.

I will wait until Wednesday and then I may just try to get in touch with HMT sales.



isthewatch said:


> has anyone been able to get a confirmation from HMT regarding the purchases made last week through HMT's website?
> 
> The website is still down.


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

:think: this is weird. Noone seems to know what exactly is the problem at HMT. i have called close to 5 numbers and i was given different numbers to talk to each time.

One gentlemen i spoke to didn't even know that the watches i had ordered existed. The money was taken and i have a confirmation SMS from HMT also; which i usually get each time i buy a watch.

time to press the panic button? :-(


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Which watch you ordered? I have similar experience for the Pilot WD I ordered.



isthewatch said:


> :think: this is weird. Noone seems to know what exactly is the problem at HMT. i have called close to 5 numbers and i was given different numbers to talk to each time.
> 
> One gentlemen i spoke to didn't even know that the watches i had ordered existed. The money was taken and i have a confirmation SMS from HMT also; which i usually get each time i buy a watch.
> 
> time to press the panic button? :-(


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Website is up again. Pink Kohinoor is in stock as I type. Enjoy!!


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Great News!

Hari, when you opened the site 5 hours back, was the Kohinoor Black Dial also in stock?

AQK



hari317 said:


> Website is up again. Pink Kohinoor is in stock as I type. Enjoy!!


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

Is there a way to get tracking number for the orders after they are shipped by http://hmtwatches.in ?

If it is of consolation to anyone I have received one of the two orders I placed on 30 Mar 2015.

By the way the White Pilot has still eluded me and I am desperately looking for it.

Thanks & Regards
-Anurag


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

Just an observation about http://www.hmtwatches.in

I placed 2 orders consecutively on 30 March 2015, within 7 mintues of each other (going by the timestamps of my orders) and the order number jumped by 21. So atleast at that point of time they were receiving 3 orders per minute (Assuming that the order numbers increment by one for each new order). This leads me to believe that they are doing pretty sizeable business (Over 4000 orders every day). If only they can get the most popular watches in stock and improve the online retailing experience with say phone apps etc; I was just wondering it there is still a business case for hmt to continue?

Please excuse the rant but couldn't help it.

Regards
-Anurag


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

anurag said:


> Just an observation about http://www.hmtwatches.in
> 
> I placed 2 orders consecutively on 30 March 2015, within 7 mintues of each other (going by the timestamps of my orders) and the order number jumped by 21. So atleast at that point of time they were receiving 3 orders per minute (Assuming that the order numbers increment by one for each new order). This leads me to believe that they are doing pretty sizeable business (Over 4000 orders every day). If only they can get the most popular watches in stock and improve the online retailing experience with say phone apps etc; I was just wondering it there is still a business case for hmt to continue?
> 
> ...


accrued losses of the tune of some 2000cr. remaining watch inventory around 4cr.

investment needed over and above the losses to renew machines and tooling is of the tune of another 1000-1500cr. It makes no sense, there is no case for HMT. I am grateful the government made it last as long as it did.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> Great News!
> 
> Hari, when you opened the site 5 hours back, was the Kohinoor Black Dial also in stock?
> 
> AQK


IIRC, no.


anurag said:


> Is there a way to get tracking number for the orders after they are shipped by http://hmtwatches.in ?


it is random, sometimes i receive a sms with the tracking number, many a times, there is no news till the package reaches me.


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Website is up again. Pink Kohinoor is in stock as I type. Enjoy!!


 ordered one for myself


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

aqk said:


> Which watch you ordered? I have similar experience for the Pilot WD I ordered.


i had ordered Pilot BD. the website is up today thankfully, and see the orders showing up as In-Process

Hope to receive them soon.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

All the best. My White Pilot order is also showing as In-Progress. Not sure what is the problem. The payment has been debited from my bank on 30th March. Just hoping to get 1 Pilot WD for myself.



isthewatch said:


> i had ordered Pilot BD. the website is up today thankfully, and see the orders showing up as In-Process
> 
> Hope to receive them soon.


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

Keep peace everyone. It will come. Havent ordered anything recently, but some of the Janata watches that I ordered for myself and gifts took almost two to three weeks.

Hari, 200 cr is nothing as compared to all useless scams that we see going around. and this would've been a fantastic example of 'make in india'.... aaah only if a business tycoon were to take it over... but then the watches would never be so cost effective....


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

geringv said:


> Hari, 200 cr is nothing as compared to all useless scams that we see going around. and this would've been a fantastic example of 'make in india'.... aaah only if a business tycoon were to take it over... but then the watches would never be so cost effective....


geringv, even I have similar thoughts. HMT could have been the brand ambassador of 'Make in India'. In my humble opinion, if the government is willing to undertake projects like the bullet train for 65000 crores then HMT's revival shouldn't be too difficult.

found this article: Save HMT-Timekeeper of the nation, shut A-I-shame of the countryNagaland Post : Blog Article


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

very interesting article


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Has anyone received any watches they ordered recently? Especially the White Pilot, Kohinoor Pink and Janata Hindi? In the picture posted on the hmt website, Janata Hindi Dial and Case looks odd together. Not sure what is missing. Or, it's just the photography/angle of picture.

I have not heard about my order from HMT still. I spoke to them today and they said, they have backlog of orders to clear.


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

geringv said:


> very interesting article


I placed an order on 31st March for a White Dial Pilot. I got the watch on 14th April.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

aqk said:


> Has anyone received any watches they ordered recently? Especially the White Pilot, Kohinoor Pink and Janata Hindi? In the picture posted on the hmt website, Janata Hindi Dial and Case looks odd together. Not sure what is missing. Or, it's just the photography/angle of picture.
> 
> I have not heard about my order from HMT still. I spoke to them today and they said, they have backlog of orders to clear.


Check this pic out.. My aunt just received this on my behalf, ordered on March 31..
My aunt did her best to get decent pics sent to me of the watch..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> In the picture posted on the hmt website, Janata Hindi Dial and Case looks odd together. Not sure what is missing. Or, it's just the photography/angle of picture.


The watch has a Chinar case and movement with the Art Deco Devnagari dial from Ranibagh. In other words, it is a normal Chinar Janata(of which HMT has huge stock) with the dial swapped.

Same story with the White Pilot and Color Pilots.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

tejasweemn said:


> Check this pic out.. My aunt just received this on my behalf, ordered on March 31..
> My aunt did her best to get decent pics sent to me of the watch..


nice!


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow.. looks nice.. do you have any pics of the side profile of the case? Is it brushed? Polished? Can you click one of the slide profile?

As for me, I just received an SMS from HMT that my White Pilot has been shipped. So, finally my sole White Pilot is on the way  Can't wait to adorn one on my wrist 



tejasweemn said:


> Check this pic out.. My aunt just received this on my behalf, ordered on March 31..
> My aunt did her best to get decent pics sent to me of the watch..


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Very interesting, Hari.

So, Case and Movement is WF#3 (Chinar), and
Dial is WF#5 (Ranibagh)

Very interesting combination. I'm not sure how this 'assembled' piece can impact the appeal for the Janata fans like me. But, I am quite happy with the assembled piece. As long as I'm assured that its from HMT itself and not from eBay/Craigslist/Amazon/Flipkart/Snapdeal(sucks!)/or other sites, etc.

BTW - I had ordered an Art Deco Janata from Snapdeal and Flipkart over the past 2 months and both were franken. They both refurbished dials and 1 watch has quartz movement!!! Ofcourse, I was pissed off. And, I have logged police complaint against the sellers.



hari317 said:


> The watch has a Chinar case and movement with the Art Deco Devnagari dial from Ranibagh. In other words, it is a normal Chinar Janata(of which HMT has huge stock) with the dial swapped.
> 
> Same story with the White Pilot and Color Pilots.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

geringv said:


> Keep peace everyone. It will come. Havent ordered anything recently, but some of the Janata watches that I ordered for myself and gifts took almost two to three weeks.
> 
> Hari, 200 cr is nothing as compared to all useless scams that we see going around. and this would've been a fantastic example of 'make in india'.... aaah only if a business tycoon were to take it over... but then the watches would never be so cost effective....


Unfortunately, I tried explaining to my aunt the kind of pics I need, she isn't good with technology, and I can't get her to auto focus, lol.. Already asked her to pay and store the watches for a year till I get back to India, can't pester her for pics.. Two janatas awaiting my return 3800 miles away.. Silver janata and Devanagari art deco..


aqk said:


> Wow.. looks nice.. do you have any pics of the side profile of the case? Is it brushed? Polished? Can you click one of the slide profile?
> 
> As for me, I just received an SMS from HMT that my White Pilot has been shipped. So, finally my sole White Pilot is on the way  Can't wait to adorn one on my wrist


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> Very interesting, Hari.
> 
> So, Case and Movement is WF#3 (Chinar), and
> Dial is WF#5 (Ranibagh)
> ...


It is a factory job, hence legitimate. It is always better to be informed. "Jaan ke boojh na ya boojh ke jaan na" as they say in Hindi.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello HMT Fans. I would like some advice if the white pilot I have is legitimate or if I have been duped.

From other photos I have seen the numerals should be raised from the curved white dial and the texture in the dial should be part of the dial not a painted texture. 
Is mine a variant from HMT or a fake?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Close up of painted dial "texture"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

100% fake.

All piepan HMT dials are made using a process called "coining" and the dials are called as "coined dials". In this process a very high tonnage press is used to press the blank and form the pie-pan shape and simultaneously raise the bar indices and numerals. Then the top surface of these raised features are diamond turned and then plated if needed.

Hope this helps. 

HMT's Piepan dials never have riveted or stuck on indices, this is true also for the raised HMT logo which is also formed using coining process on the genuine dials. Th genuine dials can thus be identified at a glance.

HTH.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Interesting Watches put up on sale by HMT

https://www.hmtwatches.in/39/collection/special.html


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> Interesting Watches put up on sale by HMT
> 
> https://www.hmtwatches.in/39/collection/special.html


In stock as of now.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Replying a little late. The watch looks perfectly fine



aqk said:


> Has anyone
> received any watches they ordered recently? Especially the White Pilot, Kohinoor Pink and Janata Hindi? In the picture posted on the hmt website, Janata Hindi Dial and Case looks odd together. Not sure what is missing. Or, it's just the photography/angle of picture.
> 
> I have not heard about my order from HMT still. I spoke to them today and they said, they have backlog of orders to clear.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Hari/All,

Do you know what were those two watches called? Is one of them called Zodiac (is it automatic/quartz)?

And the other one with the blue'ish dial and the rotor date wheel? Does that have a name?

Aqk



hari317 said:


> In stock as of now.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

hari317 said:


> 100% fake.
> 
> ...
> HTH.


Fantastic information Hari, I should have looked closer prior to purchasing, I didn't know about the raised numerals & hmt logo it would have been a giveaway.

Thanks again!


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

aqk said:


> Hi Hari/All,
> 
> Do you know what were those two watches called? Is one of them called Zodiac (is it automatic/quartz)?
> 
> ...


Both are quartz
Manufactured in Watch Factory Tumkur
Plus I don't think HMT is in a mood to offer automatics at price points of INR 1700/2100 
Bluish is skeleton as per site


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

pandahill said:


> Fantastic information Hari, I should have looked closer prior to purchasing, I didn't know about the raised numerals & hmt logo it would have been a giveaway.
> 
> Thanks again!


I' glad it was useful. HMT puts in a lot of work on their dials.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> Hi Hari/All,
> 
> Do you know what were those two watches called? Is one of them called Zodiac (is it automatic/quartz)?
> 
> ...


These are new models and do not feature even in the latest price list.

Both are quartz as you can see from pics.

the VGGG 99 golden one also tells you the Rahu Kaal as per the day.

The blue one is being called the Quartz Skeleton by HMT Mumbai.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

That was helpful, Hari and Rajat.

Hari, you mentioned 'price list'. Where is that available?

Is there a location I can look it up from?

Regards,
Aqk



hari317 said:


> These are new models and do not feature even in the latest price list.
> 
> Both are quartz as you can see from pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> Hari, you mentioned 'price list'. Where is that available?


You can get it from HMT showroom, if you request nicely.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Generally, I'm quite nice 

In Mumbai, is it available at the Cuffe Parade (WTC) showroom?

Aqk



hari317 said:


> You can get it from HMT showroom, if you request nicely.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> Generally, I'm quite nice
> 
> In Mumbai, is it available at the Cuffe Parade (WTC) showroom?
> 
> Aqk


of course, there is only one showroom left in Mumbai now after all.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Great!

Time for a pilgrimage.

I have a couple of watches to be serviced too. So, it will be worth a visit.

Aqk



hari317 said:


> of course, there is only one showroom left in Mumbai now after all.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi all, this is my first post on this forum 

I have recently acquired a new HMT Janata Silver Dial, HMT Kohinoor Grey and HMT Pilot Black....all three currently in transit. Cant wait for them to get here...will post pics when they arrive.

Until then here are the HMT watches that I currently possess:

My grand father's HMT Kohinoor Grey dial:















My father's HMT Kajal Automatic:















-KK


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice watches, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm not sure if this was on any threads in the past, but can someone tell me how to interpret the numbers on the back of the case. Is there a link that explains it all?


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Mat finish Chetak


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely dial. well done!


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I finally received my Janata Hindi watch from HMT.

To my surprise, I did not receive the Art Deco Dial watch - a pic of which was part of the listing on HMT website. And, I think one of our friends here also get the Art Deco Janata Hindi.

I received the regular devnagiri Janata Hindi.

Pics for pleasure. And, it has a signature HMT defect - the paint on the dial has flaked by the edge towards the right. Not sure if there's an easy fix for it, but I'm never the less happy.


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

aqk said:


> I finally received my Janata Hindi watch from HMT.
> 
> To my surprise, I did not receive the Art Deco Dial watch - a pic of which was part of the listing on HMT website. And, I think one of our friends here also get the Art Deco Janata Hindi.
> 
> ...


I have been looking for this watch for over a year for a friend. Let me order it too and hope they send me this one.

Thanks for sharing
-Anurag


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

*HMT Sona White*

I am planning to purchase this HMT Sona White from a watch shop. He has been telling me that he has a HMT White Sona kept in stock in some treasure box for some time now. After 9 months of follow up, he's finally shown me the watch. And, at first look and close examination, to me it looks all authentic. I have clicked some pictures and paid him several hundred rupees so that he does not give it to anyone. As I was checking this out at his back room, 3 other people were asking for buying this watch! So, had to pay him some Rupees so that it's like a token of purchase.

Does anyone feel that this is franken by any chance? Or, is there agreement with my analysis that this is the genuine HMT Sona White Dial (Big).

Pics follow:


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: HMT Sona White*



aqk said:


> Does anyone feel that this is franken by any chance? Or, is there agreement with my analysis that this is the genuine HMT Sona White Dial (Big).


Looks like the real deal to me. Love that strap


----------



## joshuatree (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: HMT Sona White*



aqk said:


> I am planning to purchase this HMT Sona White from a watch shop. He has been telling me that he has a HMT White Sona kept in stock in some treasure box for some time now. After 9 months of follow up, he's finally shown me the watch. And, at first look and close examination, to me it looks all authentic. I have clicked some pictures and paid him several hundred rupees so that he does not give it to anyone. As I was checking this out at his back room, 3 other people were asking for buying this watch! So, had to pay him some Rupees so that it's like a token of purchase.
> 
> Does anyone feel that this is franken by any chance? Or, is there agreement with my analysis that this is the genuine HMT Sona White Dial (Big).
> 
> ...


Looks fine to me. The dial pattern is raised. There is a fine black line on the indices. Seems good to go!


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Your dial is quite different. The minute markers are quite thickly screen printed and the INDIA-0231 is overlapping/running over the minute marking. I have not seen that so far on any HMT dial. Hope this helps.


Hari, can you please check these photos and let me know if this looks genuine ?


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

This thread inspired me... my coworker said she always had HMT watches growing up and since she is on her way to India for 3 weeks, to see family etc, she offered to bring one back for me.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

isthewatch said:


> Hari, can you please check these photos and let me know if this looks genuine ?


looks genuine. congrats!


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: HMT Sona White*

So I have 1 opinion that this is genuine. I have fixed Thursday as the day when I go and purchase it from the watch shop.

Ahead of it, I will be helped with some more motivation assuring me that this is genuine 



aqk said:


> I am planning to purchase this HMT Sona White from a watch shop. He has been telling me that he has a HMT White Sona kept in stock in some treasure box for some time now. After 9 months of follow up, he's finally shown me the watch. And, at first look and close examination, to me it looks all authentic. I have clicked some pictures and paid him several hundred rupees so that he does not give it to anyone. As I was checking this out at his back room, 3 other people were asking for buying this watch! So, had to pay him some Rupees so that it's like a token of purchase.
> 
> Does anyone feel that this is franken by any chance? Or, is there agreement with my analysis that this is the genuine HMT Sona White Dial (Big).
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: HMT Sona White*



aqk said:


> So I have 1 opinion that this is genuine. I have fixed Thursday as the day when I go and purchase it from the watch shop.
> 
> Ahead of it, I will be helped with some more motivation assuring me that this is genuine


everything looks alright except the golden HMT logo, it looks slightly off, maybe it is the angle of the photo...


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

isthewatch said:


> Hari, can you please check these photos and let me know if this looks genuine ?


Beautiful blue sunburst dial!

Are there any other HMT models with a similar dial? (I prefer the janata/sona/pilot style lugs)


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

aqk said:


> I finally received my Janata Hindi watch from HMT.
> 
> To my surprise, I did not receive the Art Deco Dial watch - a pic of which was part of the listing on HMT website. And, I think one of our friends here also get the Art Deco Janata Hindi.
> 
> ...


Been tracking availability of pilot black arabic for some time.
Ordered regular black dial pilot earlier this month.
Received the watch on saturday.
Opened it to discover the all numeral black dial variant
I ain't complaining!


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: HMT Sona White*

Managed another pic...











hari317 said:


> everything looks alright except the golden HMT logo, it looks slightly off, maybe it is the angle of the photo...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: HMT Sona White*



rajatk said:


> Been tracking availability of pilot black arabic for some time.
> Ordered regular black dial pilot earlier this month.
> Received the watch on saturday.
> Opened it to discover the all numeral black dial variant
> I ain't complaining!


congrats!



aqk said:


> Managed another pic...


looks alright.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Congrats, Rajat 



rajatk said:


> Been tracking availability of pilot black arabic for some time.
> Ordered regular black dial pilot earlier this month.
> Received the watch on saturday.
> Opened it to discover the all numeral black dial variant
> I ain't complaining!


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: HMT Sona White*

Thanks, Hari.

Thursday it will be mine 



hari317 said:


> congrats!
> 
> looks alright.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

hari317 said:


> rajatk said:
> 
> 
> > Been tracking availability of pilot black arabic for some time.
> ...





aqk said:


> Congrats, Rajat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Hari & AQK

Congrats AQK for landing the white Sona. Wish HMT had a white Sona for me too


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet (May 2, 2014)

Just wanted to add my HMT I received from a Watchuseek member today!


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

Finally got around to opening the pilots I ordered in the last week of March 2015. This was my first ever order from the official hmt website.

The packaging could have used some packing material for protection. One of the watch boxes was damaged in transit but thankfully the watch was intact.

Here are the pictures:

















The cracked box









My daughter asking me to only take pictures of the yellow and red/orange dial pilots and leave out rest of them.

















All the pilots have screw down case backs.









I am still missing the white pilot. Hopefully it will become available soon.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

anurag said:


> Finally got around to opening the pilots I ordered in the last week of March 2015. This was my first ever order from the official hmt website.
> 
> The packaging could have used some packing material for protection. One of the watch boxes was damaged in transit but thankfully the watch was intact.
> 
> ...


Hearty congrats. Hope you'll have the white pilot in the collection


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Few more watches.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

anurag said:


> I am still missing the white pilot. Hopefully it will become available soon.


Anurag all your watches are Chinar janatas which have the various Ranibagh color pilot dials installed. This is the configuration nowadays since no new production is there, they have dials and an abundance of Chinar Janatas.

The White Pilot was there in stock today between 1729 and 1734hrs, all gone in a matter of minutes, there was a quota of one watch per order. I think it is a very fair move by HMT. I hope you managed to order one.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Raami, nice finds. Priya in a steel case is new for me. the Pratap looks lovely, battle worn... but still lovely.


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

hari317 said:


> Anurag all your watches are Chinar janatas which have the various Ranibagh color pilot dials installed. This is the configuration nowadays since no new production is there, they have dials and an abundance of Chinar Janatas.
> 
> The White Pilot was there in stock today between 1729 and 1734hrs, all gone in a matter of minutes, there was a quota of one watch per order. I think it is a very fair move by HMT. I hope you managed to order one.


Thanks for the info, I guess you had shared the same info earlier in the thread (Chinar case + Ranibag Dials) but I wasn't sure if they were janata cases. Thanks for the clarification. I have another black screw down case back pilot I bought almost a year ago during my last India trip at older prices before the news of hmt shutdown; probably will compare the cases with it to see if that one is any different.

Alas! I missed the white pilot again. I am in India for next couple of weeks, hopefully will be able to get it before I leave. I have setup the notification on the hmt website but looks like it never works.

I guess will have to setup some workaround to track availability of the white pilot (the elusive Unicorn).

I wish hmt had a special quota for wus members ( just kidding).

Thanks Again
-Anurag


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

anurag said:


> I have setup the notification on the hmt website but looks like it never works.


yeah, that has never worked for me also.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

anurag said:


> I have another black screw down case back pilot I bought almost a year ago during my last India trip at older prices before the news of hmt shutdown; probably will compare the cases with it to see if that one is any different.


Compare the dials. the case will be the same. HTH.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

anurag said:


> hari317 said:
> 
> 
> > Anurag all your watches are Chinar janatas which have the various Ranibagh color pilot dials installed. This is the configuration nowadays since no new production is there, they have dials and an abundance of Chinar Janatas.
> ...


Did anyone buy the pink Kohinoor? Would appreciate a pic of it if someone has to share


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> Did anyone buy the pink Kohinoor? Would appreciate a pic of it if someone has to share


My examples were purchased directly from HMT in Nov, 2014, before they appeared online, lots of pics at this link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-16.html#post9584818


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Put on my newish Shakti for dinner out


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Man, I want one of those burgundy Pilots, but keep missing it every time it is up on sale.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Do any sites offer international postage (to Australia)?. I'd love a silver Janata with indices only.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

pandahill said:


> Do any sites offer international postage (to Australia)?. I'd love a silver Janata with indices only.


I would also like to known the same.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

pandahill said:


> Do any sites offer international postage (to Australia)?. I'd love a silver Janata with indices only.





mozatihom said:


> I would also like to known the same.


HMT will not, but individual resellers will. expect a markup.


----------



## zhid (May 2, 2015)

And, with individual resellers, you have to also be sure about the authenticity.

I purchased 3 Janata's from eBay a while back and 2 of them were franken/fake.

1 was genuine.

So, be sure about the watch before you purchase.



hari317 said:


> HMT will not, but individual resellers will. expect a markup.


----------



## zhid (May 2, 2015)

Hi Hari,

Your watch collection is amazing!

Do you have any of the Leo/Taurus extra that you are willing to sell me for my collection?

Regards,
Zaheer



hari317 said:


> Showcasing today's haul:
> 
> *HMT Leo:*
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

zhid said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Your watch collection is amazing!
> 
> ...


Thank you Zaheer. Unfortunately, all the spare pieces are gone. 
Best
Hari


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Vintage Jawan on NOS old HMT signed bracelet from friend Hari 
Torbjorn


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> Vintage Jawan on NOS old HMT signed bracelet from friend Hari
> Torbjorn
> View attachment 3845498


I am glad it reached safely. Thanks!

Hari


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

If anyone is looking to add one of these to their collection - just send me a pm
Cheers p


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Greetings people,

I am sorry if my question has been answered in previous posts on this thread, (I'm just too lazy to read all 210 pages of this thread...I tried but failed =.=) So anyways, if I wanted to purchase this 
https://www.hmtwatches.in/1715/product-details/pilot-black-arabic.html 
how can I purchase it? Can I do it through the HMT website? (I'm not living in India) And How can I get them to notify me when will the watch be in stock? I tried filling out the form but it requires an Indian phone number.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Greetings people,
> 
> I am sorry if my question has been answered in previous posts on this thread, (I'm just too lazy to read all 210 pages of this thread...I tried but failed =.=) So anyways, if I wanted to purchase this
> https://www.hmtwatches.in/1715/product-details/pilot-black-arabic.html
> ...


They sell and ship only within India. The notify option does not work.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

hari317 said:


> They sell and ship only within India. The notify option does not work.


Thank you for the reply. May I kindly know, if I am interested to purchase the watch, how should I buy it?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

WatchNewbi3 said:


> Thank you for the reply. May I kindly know, if I am interested to purchase the watch, how should I buy it?


Firstly, it has to be available in stock from HMT (it is sold out at the moment), then you have to find someone in India willing to do the needful on your behalf. These watches sell within minutes when listed on the HMT website.


----------



## WatchNewbi3 (Mar 7, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Firstly, it has to be available in stock from HMT (it is sold out at the moment), then you have to find someone in India willing to do the needful on your behalf. These watches sell within minutes when listed on the HMT website.


I see...it's too bad I need to know someone from India to purchase the watch.

Thanks


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

SQSS-01

Probably, this is HMT's last hurrah. It was released a few weeks back. Wonderfully well made. Hewn out of solid steel. Features a 22mm steel bracelet.










The "Save Earth Go Green" symbol is printed on the fully exposed day wheel. So it can be manipulated independent of the date wheel. HMT calls this the quartz skeleton.





































Long live HMT.

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Wonderful Pictures, Hari!

Amazing Watch. I too got mine delivered today.

My other watch should be with me tomorrow - I have a tracking number already.

https://www.hmtwatches.in/images_product/1719_sm.jpg


hari317 said:


> SQSS-01
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> Wonderful Pictures, Hari!
> 
> Amazing Watch. I too got mine delivered today.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I have missed buying the VGGG99 but I can enjoy it vicariously through your pictures of it. Pls do share.

Regards
Hari


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Request you to post back side pictures of the Citizen and the side profiles. Thank you 



indialogue said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to share my HMT watch. Its a watch that my grandfather gifted my dad nearly 50 years back, as a graduation present from school. Still works well and has a lovely patina. The glass is a little scuffed though and the gold plating is chipping in a couple of places as well. Still beautiful to me though. Looking to get a really really good strap to go with it (right now its on an el cheapo leather one) - any ebay/online suggestions for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am eager to add a hindi janata to my collection, the one with janata written in hindi and with stuck indices and logo. Any possibility that it will become available on hmt website in future?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ishan_k said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am eager to add a hindi janata to my collection, the one with janata written in hindi and with stuck indices and logo. Any possibility that it will become available on hmt website in future?


it is always possible.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

hari317 said:


> SQSS-01
> 
> Probably, this is HMT's last hurrah. It was released a few weeks back. Wonderfully well made. Hewn out of solid steel. Features a 22mm steel bracelet.
> 
> ...


Awesome watch, unfortunately not in stock. Waiting.....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> Awesome watch, unfortunately not in stock. Waiting.....


I have just now discovered while adjusting my watch that the "save earth go green" symbol is actually the day wheel of the movement. Thus it can be manipulated independent of the date. This logo will make a full turn every one week. hurray!


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT website down again. Are others experiencing the same downtime?

Update - Site is up again. Ignore.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

ishan_k said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am eager to add a hindi janata to my collection, the one with janata written in hindi and with stuck indices and logo. Any possibility that it will become available on hmt website in future?


Hindi janata art deco in stock as I type, in case if u interested.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

hari317 said:


> I have just now discovered while adjusting my watch that the "save earth go green" symbol is actually the day wheel of the movement. Thus it can be manipulated independent of the date. This logo will make a full turn every one week. hurray!


Nice design concept. Also I can see in the pic that the second hand has a round, can't wait to see in stock again.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Few more watches..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wonderful watches Raami. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wheelie1000 (May 6, 2015)

Hi. I'm a new member of this forum and I wanted to know if anyone has an original HMT Janta with white face and Hindi numerals for sale? If so, please PM me or let me know who to get in touch with. 

Thanks


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Wheelie1000 said:


> Hi. I'm a new member of this forum and I wanted to know if anyone has an original HMT Janta with white face and Hindi numerals for sale? If so, please PM me or let me know who to get in touch with.
> 
> Thanks


Both are in stock in hmt portal. With a discounted price. Grab it soon.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Seeing the kajal deluxe for the first time.. Nice watches raami...
----
akvikram 

forgive the typos from my windows phone....


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT Braille on sale on hmt website.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT Pilot White and HMT Braille on sale on hmtwatches.in


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

aqk said:


> HMT Pilot White and HMT Braille on sale on hmtwatches.in


Not anymore.

How come these watches disappear in 5 minutes?


----------



## Trink (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello, friends, I see a UGSL 13 BD listed under "Special". Any idea what is special about that watch? All I can make out from the photo is that it seems to have a double window for the date. It says "Daydate" though! There is some text which seems to indicate its part of the "Track" series?!


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't know my friend.

Even my order failed. I got to the order page for both the watches and after about 4 minutes, I got an error and then the page said, the item you are trying to order is no longer in stock. So, looks like there were few pieces and they all got picked up in 10 minutes or so. What's surprising is that in those 10 minutes, HMT's order count jumped by 490 units. So, they atleast had 490 new orders in just 10 minutes!



anurag said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> How come these watches disappear in 5 minutes?


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Hari, through your network, do you know if these will come up for sale again on the site?



aqk said:


> I don't know my friend.
> 
> Even my order failed. I got to the order page for both the watches and after about 4 minutes, I got an error and then the page said, the item you are trying to order is no longer in stock. So, looks like there were few pieces and they all got picked up in 10 minutes or so. What's surprising is that in those 10 minutes, HMT's order count jumped by 490 units. So, they atleast had 490 new orders in just 10 minutes!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> Hari, through your network, do you know if these will come up for sale again on the site?


white pilot, yes. not sure about braille.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT Pilot - White, Kohinoor Pink and Trishul in Stock again.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Janata - Devnagiri (Hindi) Art Deco Dial and Janata English - Art Deco also in stock



aqk said:


> HMT Pilot - White, Kohinoor Pink and Trishul in Stock again.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

HMT Pilot white available online.. grab before they are gone


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Hari, All,

Here's the picture of the VGGG99 watch.



























hari317 said:


> Thanks! I have missed buying the VGGG99 but I can enjoy it vicariously through your pictures of it. Pls do share.
> 
> Regards
> Hari


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Great Insights, Hari

I am looking forward to adding HMT Romain Chronograph to my collection and HMT Braille.

Do we know if these are coming in stock soon?

If anyone has spare one's to share and help add in my collection, please let me know. Kindly PM me for details.



hari317 said:


> white pilot, yes. not sure about braille.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the Rahukaal pics aqk.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Welcome, Hari.

I am yet to figure out how it specifically works.

May be the manual with the watch shows the workings? Not sure yet.



hari317 said:


> Thanks for the Rahukaal pics aqk.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> Welcome, Hari.
> 
> I am yet to figure out how it specifically works.
> 
> May be the manual with the watch shows the workings? Not sure yet.


It is like a usual day/date watch. the rahu kaal is specific to the day of the week and is fixed. So they have now opened two windows on the dial, in one side it shows the day and the other side it shows the correspondig rahu kaal period.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT Pilot White Dial in Stock


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT Kohinoor Black Dialin Stock


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Last 5 White Pilots left to be picked up on HMT website. Hurry now incase anyone wants it.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Does anyone know what the status of HMT is? Is it still going to be closed down?


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

aqk said:


> Last 5 White Pilots left to be picked up on HMT website. Hurry now incase anyone wants it.


May I know how could you figure out the inventory status?


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes, I've learnt this over the past 8 months on observing how the HMT site works and how the 'order' url behaves when the inventory count goes to 10 and less than 10 units. I will explain the details later. Have to sign off for the day here now.

Hope our friends who were looking for the White Pilot were able to land one (or more) today.



nimod said:


> May I know how could you figure out the inventory status?


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I truly wish that it does not shut down  But, destiny has other plans.



Illyria said:


> Does anyone know what the status of HMT is? Is it still going to be closed down?


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Are there any reliable re-shipping services that can be used to buy from hmtwatches.in and reship to the U.S.? I have had my eye on one particular model, but have only been able to find it for sale on that site.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Illyria said:


> Does anyone know what the status of HMT is? Is it still going to be closed down?


Yes. HMT Watches Limited HMTWL will be shut down. The process has already started, and since it is a very big company with 4 units the process will take a few months in the least to complete. The employees will be given severance packages. It is a very sad situation.

No manufacturing unit will be kept alive. Remaining watch inventory will be transferred to HMT Limited where a small committee of HMT Limited employees will maintain and operate the HMT online website, it will operate till the time the inventory runs out or earlier.

Already 15 showrooms in the country on rented premises have been shutdown. Showrooms operating off the company owned premises like in Mumbai are still alive for next 4 months.

I am very sad to say that yes, HMTWL will cease to exist in a short while.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Kohinoor Sunray Very Dark Blue:

I have already documented the latest blue dial variants in matte and snray made by WF Ranibagh in 2014 in this post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-15.html#post7799229

Here is one more variant in a shade of blue darker than the steel blue sunburst thyat I have documented previously. The dials have sunray finish.




























Comparison of the Steel blue sunray and the very dark blue sunray:










Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Yes. HMT Watches Limited HMTWL will be shut down. The process has already started, and since it is a very big company with 4 units the process will take a few months in the least to complete. The employees will be given severance packages. It is a very sad situation.
> 
> I am very sad to say that yes, HMTWL will cease to exist in a short while.


_How unnecessary._ I find it hard to believe that such an iconic company cannot be reformed, even if it meant being drastically downsized, and preserved.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Illyria. It's a heart ache that we are unable to retain our history and let it function - even if it means it makes loss. Like many western countries, who preserve their historic heritage, by turning it into a tourist destination and make minimislistic earnings by way of ticket sales to tourists (who get to tour the facility, view demo of the work being done, etc) and at exit there is a store to buy the merchandize. HMT has that potential, but it's realizing the true potential is where the problem/lag has been what has brought HMT watches to where it is today!

;


Illyria said:


> _How unnecessary._ I find it hard to believe that such an iconic company cannot be reformed, even if it meant being drastically downsized, and preserved.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Was anyone able to purchase the Braille (Gents/Male) version of the watch which went on sale on the site late IST hours yesterday night?

If anyone has spare ordered, I would be interested in adding it to my collection. Thank you.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Does anyone know if the yellow or red dial pilots are going to be sold anytime soon on hmt's website? From previous posts, it looked like Hari has some insight. 

-KK


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

received my first watch... brought online.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> received my first watch... brought online.


Raami, thanks! I have been really curious about this watch. can you share a case back pic and share what is written in the bottom of the dial. I am curious what movement HMT has used on this.


----------



## cunawarit (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm still waiting for this to arrive:








I need to decide what strap to get for it, I'm thinking light brown, thick leather and rustic looking.


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Raami, thanks! I have been really curious about this watch. can you share a case back pic and share what is written in the bottom of the dial. I am curious what movement HMT has used on this.


it says 'INDIA VJ 76 B - UGSL 13' on the bottom of the dial


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

isthewatch said:


> it says 'INDIA VJ 76 B - UGSL 13' on the bottom of the dial


Thanks! so it uses the VJ76B caliber from Seiko(SII).


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Yes. HMT Watches Limited HMTWL will be shut down. The process has already started, and since it is a very big company with 4 units the process will take a few months in the least to complete. The employees will be given severance packages. It is a very sad situation.
> 
> No manufacturing unit will be kept alive. Remaining watch inventory will be transferred to HMT Limited where a small committee of HMT Limited employees will maintain and operate the HMT online website, it will operate till the time the inventory runs out or earlier.
> 
> ...


Sir any chances of getting HMT sona ? I really want to own this model also but not able to find it.
Thanks...


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT Pilot White Dial
HMT Kohinoor Black Dial

Back on sale on HMTwatches.in.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

*S*

Kohinoor bd is it blue or black.. Some one please help...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> Kohinoor BD in website is it blue or black?? Some one help..
> ----
> akvikram
> 
> forgive the typos from my windows phone....


It is black pucca black. I just called them to ask this for you.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> HMT Pilot White Dial
> HMT Kohinoor Black Dial
> 
> Back on sale on HMTwatches.in.


The white pilot remained in stock for more than an hour. this is a new record.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Hari, 
do you know if there are more white pilots to come?

What about the red and yellow pilots, are they still making them?

Thanks!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kkindaface said:


> Hari,
> do you know if there are more white pilots to come?
> 
> What about the red and yellow pilots, are they still making them?
> ...


No watches are being manufactured. They have a lot of Chinar Janata stock at hand, and they are installing the Pilot dials and hands, which also they have some stock of.

Keep watching the website, regularly. That is my advise.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh wow, which could mean a stray yellow or red pilot may show up if they assemble it from the remaining stock? I will start watching the website regularly.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Following up this thread for some time.. Today got the real benefit.. Wanted to say thanks to members here.. Got my white pilot ordered 
Thanks for heads up!!


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

hari317 said:


> It is black pucca black. I just called them to ask this for you.


Thanks hariji.... Am lookng for blue... Anways not missed white pilot this time...


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Indeed Hari! 

Looks like they had good quantity up for sale.

I hope that was sufficient time for our friends here on the forum to order one/couple.

----------

Hari, by any chance, would you know about the Braille watch? I badly need to add them to my personal collection of HMT's.



hari317 said:


> The white pilot remained in stock for more than an hour. this is a new record.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> Indeed Hari!
> 
> Looks like they had good quantity up for sale.
> 
> ...


braille is difficult, but keep watching.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Finally found Misuni..


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Aha! Miss Universe (MisUni)..... 

Dedicated to Shushmita Sen on winning the 1st ever Miss Universe peagant...



raami said:


> Finally found Misuni..
> 
> View attachment 3981594


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

Wonder if she has one?


raami said:


> Finally found Misuni..
> 
> View attachment 3981594


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

@hari317

Could you please let me know if these two look genuine. i'm little unsure about the seconds arm


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Hi all,
I finally found the HMT thread!
Here are a few of mine, I started with HMT's and still have a soft spot for them,

Can anyone tell me, is an HMT a re-paint if it has the broad arrow mark on it?
Any info on the funky orange one is appreciated, not seen one before, is it an unusual model or just a frankenwatch?
Does anyone know if HMT do a 30 - 32mm case?, I want to start my 12 year old nephew off with one

I am going to the Patek Phillipe exhibition in London on the 27th May, I think I will wear an HMT just to bring some much needed 'balance' to the event!

Cheers


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

White pilot available right now, go get it! I got mine


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Found the below 2 with my dealer.. not sure if they are legitimate

















Also received my white pilot Yday...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sofa-Lofa said:


> Hi all,
> I finally found the HMT thread!
> Here are a few of mine, I started with HMT's and still have a soft spot for them,
> 
> ...


Hi, welcome to this forum.

Unfortunately,all your examples, except the Avinash perhaps, have aftermarket dials.

30-32 mm, look for HMT Sachin, Sona-small, Tarun, Priya, Neeraj etc.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Found the below 2 with my dealer.. not sure if they are legitimate
> 
> Also received my white pilot Yday...


The Uday looks nice, I have two, but they have different cases and dials.



















Reg the Kanchan, the dials looks good, but I have never seen a white Kanchan TBH, only golden ones, but with HMT you never know.

Congrats on the Pilot white. and thanks for sharing your finds.

Best
Hari


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info Hari,
I presumed most were re-painted since they were all around £10 incl. P+P

I will look out for the models you suggested,
Cheers


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

hari317 said:


> The Uday looks nice, I have two, but they have different cases and dials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Hari,

Do you suggest me to go ahead and buy those 2 i.e. Uday and Kanchan.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Do you suggest me to go ahead and buy those 2 i.e. Uday and Kanchan.


I would say avoid the Uday, it has the wrong case and hands. The Kanchan looks alright, but obviously the case is wrong.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

hari317 said:


> I would say avoid the Uday, it has the wrong case and hands. The Kanchan looks alright, but obviously the case is wrong.


Hi Hari,

Thanks for the suggestion. I will see if I can get the original case for these 2 watches and then decide.


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

White Pilot available on hmt website.

Was finally able to order one today.


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone know if a way to buy from Australia? I would like a silver janata (they always seem available). 
Any mail forwarding service available in India like shipito in the U.S. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

White Pilot available on hmt website right now.

https://www.hmtwatches.in/1709/product-details/pilot-white.html


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Black and Red Pilot were also available 2 hours back. And got sold out in short time!



anurag said:


> White Pilot available on hmt website right now.
> 
> https://www.hmtwatches.in/1709/product-details/pilot-white.html


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

White pilot is available again


----------



## Trink (Jan 25, 2015)

Can someone tell me if the black Sona version is a original or a refurnished one? I get conflicting information including from the HMT salesperson at the Bellary road outlet. He told me that the gold and the white version are originals while the black is not. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trink said:


> Can someone tell me if the black Sona version is a original or a refurnished one? I get conflicting information including from the HMT salesperson at the Bellary road outlet. He told me that the gold and the white version are originals while the black is not. Does anyone know for sure?


Sometimes I wonder if the some of the HMT sales people are original or refurnished. Their knack of putting out misinformation is astounding.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Found Brailee...


----------



## Trink (Jan 25, 2015)

Besides the size difference between the ladies and gents version of the Braille, is there any other visible difference.?


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

The strap.

The ladies watch also has a gold plated case top to my knowledge. While I have rarely seen one on sale. I had seen it about 2 years ago at the dadar outlet.

Hari can vet and confirm if that is correct or not.



Trink said:


> Besides the size difference between the ladies and gents version of the Braille, is there any other visible difference.?


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

hari317 said:


> Trink said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me if the black Sona version is a original or a refurnished one? I get conflicting information including from the HMT salesperson at the Bellary road outlet. He told me that the gold and the white version are originals while the black is not. Does anyone know for sure?
> ...


Seems HMT sona has altogether disappeared from HMT stable
Is there any chance of HMT sona (white & gold dial) being available on HMT website?
Are there any old stocks that HMT has to sell?
Is it being manufactured any more?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> Seems HMT sona has altogether disappeared from HMT stable
> Is there any chance of HMT sona (white & gold dial) being available on HMT website?
> Are there any old stocks that HMT has to sell?
> Is it being manufactured any more?


HMTWL is not manufacturing anymore.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> The strap.
> 
> The ladies watch also has a gold plated case top to my knowledge. While I have rarely seen one on sale. I had seen it about 2 years ago at the dadar outlet.
> 
> Hari can vet and confirm if that is correct or not.


Both the gents and ladies were available in gold as well as steel. the gents versions have an expansion bracelet as you have pointed out.

Best
Hari


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

The black dial Kohinoor. Has come with a red seconds hand.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

The silver Kohinoor


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Rajat, you picked it from a store?



rajatk said:


> The silver Kohinoor


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Nope. From HMT website.
Same situation as that of your Hindi Janata.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Aha! Congratulations. I've not seen the silver in combination with the leather strap. Looks like its a sun ray dial.



rajatk said:


> Nope. From HMT website.
> Same situation as that of your Hindi Janata.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

It's interesting that you mention about the Hindi Janata. I was in need of the Hindi Janata Art Deco Dial, so I ordered 2 online. I got both non art deco. I placed another order and received the same regular full devnagiri dial (and not the art deco). So, left with 3 devnagiri dials not knowing what to do with those 3 now.

I will still keep looking for the art deco devnagiri/hindi janata.



aqk said:


> Aha! Congratulations. I've not seen the silver in combination with the leather strap. Looks like its a sun ray dial.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

aqk said:


> Aha! Congratulations. I've not seen the silver in combination with the leather strap. Looks like its a sun ray dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It came with the regular steel bracelet.
I swapped it with a black leather strap


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

hari317 said:


> HMTWL is not manufacturing anymore.


Hi Hari,
I read with great interest your blog about HMT and the slowing down and inevitable closure of the factories, 
Such a shame! I hope to get a brand new black Pilot before stocks run out but cannot see it on the website,
Do you have any idea if they may become available? (perhaps white only?)

Whilst looking around I found this:







BBC news pic

Now that's what I call a collection!!

Cheers


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

aqk said:


> It's interesting that you mention about the Hindi Janata. I was in need of the Hindi Janata Art Deco Dial, so I ordered 2 online. I got both non art deco. I placed another order and received the same regular full devnagiri dial (and not the art deco). So, left with 3 devnagiri dials not knowing what to do with those 3 now.
> 
> I will still keep looking for the art deco devnagiri/hindi janata.


I have ordered the Hindi Janata from hmt after hearing that hmt was actually sending the full Devanagari watch instead. (That is what I want to gift to an old friend of mine).

You may want to list the extra watches that you have for sale or trade on the forum. At least I would be willing to buy the full Devanagari Janata from you in case mine turns out to be an art deco Devanagari Janata.

Thanks
-Anurag


----------



## Trink (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello, again friends,

I am pasting a link below which lists the HMT NATL 11 which is supposed to be the Gents Day-Date Automatic Titanium model. I have never seen it and this is the first time I am hearing of it. Does anyone have any information on this NATL 11?

HMT Watches Price List (OLD)


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I am willing to trade if you get the art deco dial.

I like your recommendation about listing it for sale, but I'm not as good with forums. This thread is - by my personal standard - my personal best at interacting in forums 

But, I will try to post it there. That way I may be able to help another friend of mine too who has some Janata's that he wants to sell/trade (he had extras from a big chunk he purchased to give as gifts at her sister's wedding recently).

Thank you for the tip!



anurag said:


> I have ordered the Hindi Janata from hmt after hearing that hmt was actually sending the full Devanagari watch instead. (That is what I want to gift to an old friend of mine).
> 
> You may want to list the extra watches that you have for sale or trade on the forum. At least I would be willing to buy the full Devanagari Janata from you in case mine turns out to be an art deco Devanagari Janata.
> 
> ...


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

Well I am planning to keep the art deco Devanagari dial Janata, if I receive it .

Best of Luck to you for finding one.


aqk said:


> I am willing to trade if you get the art deco dial.
> 
> I like your recommendation about listing it for sale, but I'm not as good with forums. This thread is - by my personal standard - my personal best at interacting in forums
> 
> ...


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Kohinoor. blue dial, not in its original case.
This is assemebled with left over parts from one of the showroom.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Black Jayanth


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I got a chance to lay my hands on the Kohinoor Blue Sun ray dial today.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Raami or anyone else.

Any chance I can get a Vinay dial? Just the dial. Failing that, any chance of a Flat 0231 Dial? Like the Kohinoor/Vijay fitting the standard case? How soon?

Thanks in advance
lsiravi


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

aqk said:


> I am willing to trade if you get the art deco dial.
> 
> I like your recommendation about listing it for sale, but I'm not as good with forums. This thread is - by my personal standard - my personal best at interacting in forums
> 
> ...


I bought the art deco Devanagari Janata from hmt website, a month back or two in India and am willing to trade it for full Devanagari.. Problem is am in the states now as a student and will be back only next June.. Watch ordered was to my aunts place in hyderabad and with her money, but bought for me.. If u r in hyderabad and willing to get it exchanged in person, u can do it anytime.. I can inform her of the swap.. Or we can deal with the swap next year.. The watch will be unused even after a year, it is mine and they are holding it for me now..


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

The most recent lot of white pilot seems to have shipped with a red seconds hand (I was expecting an SS hand), will post pic later. So yeah just like the blue dial Kohinoor above, I guess all the watches coming out are a mix and match of remaining parts. So do we call them original franken watches?


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

kkindaface said:


> The most recent lot of white pilot seems to have shipped with a red seconds hand (I was expecting an SS hand), will post pic later. So yeah just like the blue dial Kohinoor above, I guess all the watches coming out are a mix and match of remaining parts. So do we call them original franken watches?


Yes they are.. If u follow the Facebook HMT collectors group we found mix and matches of cases and hands etc.. People pointed out mix and match of Janata and pilot cases from HMT.. Am not too sure coz I do not personally observe these.. Buying them straight from HMT is good enough for me, franken or not..


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah I agree, I am not worried either. I would buy them as long as they were blessed by HMT. These last few could be called unique I guess .

PS: when I said all of the watches I mean most of the watches.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I think I can wait until next June as long as I get it. I will keep 1 full devnagiri for you as well - it will be unused too. I think it's a deal?



tejasweemn said:


> I bought the art deco Devanagari Janata from hmt website, a month back or two in India and am willing to trade it for full Devanagari.. Problem is am in the states now as a student and will be back only next June.. Watch ordered was to my aunts place in hyderabad and with her money, but bought for me.. If u r in hyderabad and willing to get it exchanged in person, u can do it anytime.. I can inform her of the swap.. Or we can deal with the swap next year.. The watch will be unused even after a year, it is mine and they are holding it for me now..


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

aqk said:


> I think I can wait until next June as long as I get it. I will keep 1 full devnagiri for you as well - it will be unused too. I think it's a deal?


Deal..


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

kkindaface said:


> The most recent lot of white pilot seems to have shipped with a red seconds hand (I was expecting an SS hand), will post pic later. So yeah just like the blue dial Kohinoor above, I guess all the watches coming out are a mix and match of remaining parts. So do we call them original franken watches?


If you're buying from HMT directly then it can't be franken


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

aqk said:


> I think I can wait until next June as long as I get it. I will keep 1 full devnagiri for you as well - it will be unused too. I think it's a deal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to keep you folks motivated


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

kkindaface said:


> ...... So do we call them original franken watches?


Pun intended, obviously


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Rajat, the one on the right, I want 



rajatk said:


> Just to keep you folks motivated


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

kkindaface said:


> The most recent lot of white pilot seems to have shipped with a red seconds hand (I was expecting an SS hand), will post pic later. So yeah just like the blue dial Kohinoor above, I guess all the watches coming out are a mix and match of remaining parts. So do we call them original franken watches?


This is not a direct shipment. I got the case long time back... Couldn't get a Vinay dial so settled for Kohinoor dial... Not a franken as per me


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Pilot White Dial
Kohinoor Black Dial
Janata Art Deco - Arabic (English)

On Sale on HMT Now.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Edited. Replied to the relevant post


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Trink said:


> Hello, again friends,
> 
> I am pasting a link below which lists the HMT NATL 11 which is supposed to be the Gents Day-Date Automatic Titanium model. I have never seen it and this is the first time I am hearing of it. Does anyone have any information on this NATL 11?
> 
> HMT Watches Price List (OLD)


Hi, IMHO hmt watches never released NATL but got listed on the pricelist


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

My Kohinoor Blue's. Love them!


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Rajat,
I also noticed the 12 o'clock marker is different.











rajatk said:


> The black dial Kohinoor. Has come with a red seconds hand.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

aqk said:


> Rajat,
> I also noticed the 12 o'clock marker is different.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4085441&d=1432399351"]
> ...


I absolutely overlooked that!
I guess this design will be the one actually getting delivered by HMT in the current lot


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

aqk said:


> My Kohinoor Blue's. Love them!
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4085281&d=1432398082"]
> 
> ...


Is the blue one available anywhere?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> Is the blue one available anywhere?


Mumbai showroom.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes, as Hari mentioned, Mumbai showroom has it.



hari317 said:


> Mumbai showroom.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

aqk said:


> Yes, as Hari mentioned, Mumbai showroom has it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the address?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> Rajat,
> I also noticed the 12 o'clock marker is different.
> 
> View attachment 4085441


That is maybe because the watches are from different factories. Left: Ranibagh, Right: Probably Chinar. Case back pics will help.

HTH.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT Sona on Sale on HMT Website.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> HMT Sona on Sale on HMT Website.


thanks! at the moment I can see the 'Sona small' available.


----------



## isthewatch (Mar 25, 2015)

its only the small Sona that will be out today. No news on the regular one


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

My HMT pilot blue


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Repainted Jawan.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Great Shot and Beautiful Pilot.

Where did you purchase it from?

Regards,
Aqk



kkindaface said:


> My HMT pilot blue
> View attachment 4124233


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks! I purchased it off eBay, used. 2012 made.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

kkindaface said:


> Thanks! I purchased it off eBay, used. 2012 made.


A few days ago? You musta been the one that outbid me


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh wow, you were the other bidder? sorry had to get the blue dial. Initially I looked at the scratches and had other plans for the watch. But once the watch arrived, had a change of mind and spent an hour buffing out the scratches. Great results!


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Back in Stock on hmtwebsite.in

Rahukaal (Quartz) Euan Series
Quartz Skeleton (as Hari called it)

https://www.hmtwatches.in/39/collection/special.html


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

kkindaface said:


> My HMT pilot blue
> View attachment 4124233


Is this a factory original hmt or a repainted fantasy dial?

Thanks


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

It is HMT original, not repainted.


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

kkindaface said:


> It is HMT original, not repainted.


Great!

Are all the factory original dial colors for the hmt pilot documented somewhere? (may be like a list).


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

anurag said:


> Great!
> 
> Are all the factory original dial colors for the hmt pilot documented somewhere? (may be like a list).


OK sorry for not looking it up earlier, found the following thread by Hari:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=798611


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Found another variant of Jawahar. Given for long service at ITC.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Superb find Raami.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

kkindaface said:


> It is HMT original, not repainted.


Indeed. That's why I was bidding for it


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

rajatk said:


> aqk said:
> 
> 
> > Rajat,
> ...


Why is the marker different at 12. I have a few with single and few with double. If someone can help.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

raami said:


> Found another variant of Jawahar. Given for long service at ITC.
> 
> View attachment 4150514
> 
> ...


Raami what's your source??? 
Nice find...


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

HMT portal "Notify" option became operational I think.
Received mail on availablity of Kohinoor BD from hmt....


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

akvikram said:


> Raami what's your source???
> Nice find...


Hey Vikram.. I have multiple sources...


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

raami said:


> Found another variant of Jawahar. Given for long service at ITC.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4150514&d=1432910937"]
> 
> ...


Thats a beauty. I wish I had one.


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

<Moderator edit: no for sale posts on the discussion forums. Post in the sales corners or you will receive infractions.>


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Did anyone notice the Braille (Men's) go on sale about 30 minutes back on HMT site? Was anyone able to place the order?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> Did anyone notice the Braille (Men's) go on sale about 30 minutes back on HMT site? Was anyone able to place the order?


no, I must have missed it.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

For me, I tried completing the order and on 4 occasions it failed and then it went out of stock! all in under 25 minutes.


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

Has anyone received any of the recent orders from hmt website?

I placed orders for white pilot and hindi janata in mid May and they are still showing as in process (i.e. haven't been shipped yet) after 3 weeks.

Is this normal?


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Notice the new automatics listed on hmtwatches.in

They also have some of the women hand winders back in stock.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a similar status on the website for my watch ordered 4 weeks back. However, I received the watch today.
So, you may just receive the watch at the delivery address without an immediate status update on the website. Good Luck.

[Art Deco Janata English in stock again on hmtwatches.in]


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a similar status on the website for my watch ordered 4 weeks back. However, I received the watch today.
So, you may just receive the watch at the delivery address without an immediate status update on the website. Good Luck.

[Art Deco Janata English in stock again on hmtwatches.in]




anurag said:


> Has anyone received any of the recent orders from hmt website?
> 
> I placed orders for white pilot and hindi janata in mid May and they are still showing as in process (i.e. haven't been shipped yet) after 3 weeks.
> 
> Is this normal?


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks.

Yes as you said the watches have been delivered but the status wasn't updated.


aqk said:


> I have a similar status on the website for my watch ordered 4 weeks back. However, I received the watch today.
> So, you may just receive the watch at the delivery address without an immediate status update on the website. Good Luck.
> 
> [Art Deco Janata English in stock again on hmtwatches.in]


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

#HMTAvinash Olive Green
Finally got a strap to go along with this.


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

nice info...new brand for me


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sudip said:


> #HMTAvinash Olive Green
> Finally got a strap to go along with this.


what a superb find. well done!


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

I just picked this up from the post office and would love some feedback. I'm especially interested in the "REPLACE" at the bottom.


----------



## vuongchannhan (May 27, 2015)

how to buy a hmj watch in Vietnam?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

vuongchannhan said:


> how to buy a hmj watch in Vietnam?


HMT does not ship outside India, so you will have to look for a reseller.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Jawan in janata case.. even this looks elegant.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Issued on Mysore Minerals Silver Jubilee year..


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Surgery time?  "The HMT Thread" - Page 135



raami said:


> Jawan in janata case.. even this looks elegant.


----------



## vuongchannhan (May 27, 2015)

i need a HMT pilot with blue hand. Where to buy it?


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Hunt for a pre-owned.
HMT is not going to manufacture them again.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT Janata Delux on sale at HMT website for anyone who's interested:

https://www.hmtwatches.in/1723/product-details/janata-delux.html


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> HMT Janata Delux on sale at HMT website for anyone who's interested:
> 
> https://www.hmtwatches.in/1723/product-details/janata-delux.html


also a new variant of the Lalit.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

https://www.hmtwatches.in/1724/product-details/lggl-gj.html



hari317 said:


> also a new variant of the Lalit.





aqk said:


> HMT Janata Delux on sale at HMT website for anyone who's interested:
> 
> https://www.hmtwatches.in/1723/product-details/janata-delux.html


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

All,
Here is a Kanchan watch I found. I see that the dial has a matte finish. Does this look like a repainted dial?
Regards,
Siddarth


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

HMT Swarna..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

svelur said:


> All,
> Here is a Kanchan watch I found. I see that the dial has a matte finish. Does this look like a repainted dial?
> Regards,
> Siddarth


Dial looks legit to me. enjoy!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> HMT Swarna..


Nice find. what is the movement used? (it will be printed on the dial rim)


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

hari317 said:


> Dial looks legit to me. enjoy!


Thanks Hari! I was not sure because all other watches I had seen had a sunray dial. This was the only one with a matte finish.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Pilot black available on portal.....

https://www.hmtwatches.in/872/product-details/pilot-bd.html


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

hari317 said:


> Nice find. what is the movement used? (it will be printed on the dial rim)


Hi Hari,

I didn't see anything on the rim, but below is the back case.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Finally found Sainik... Will post more pics after service..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> I didn't see anything on the rim, but below is the back case.


2080 unisex qtz movement. WFB. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Finally found Sainik... Will post more pics after service..


good going!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Received this watch from HMT online today.

It appears to have been released on 26th January 2000 to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Indian Republic. (The Indian constitution came into effect on 26th January 1950). Thus this watch is different from the commemorative watch released by HMT in 1997 to celebrate 50years of India attaining Independence.










Funnily, the case back is the same as the independence watch, I have a feeling HMT had the spare dials lying about and in their current situation, they simply converted some of the Independence GJ watches into Republic GJ watches.










Cheers!
Hari


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Mix and Match (Jugaad!) 

Nice watch



hari317 said:


> Received this watch from HMT online today.
> 
> It appears to have been released on 26th January 2000 to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the Indian Republic. (The Indian constitution came into effect on 26th January 1950). Thus this watch is different from the commemorative watch released by HMT in 1997 to celebrate 50years of India attaining Independence.
> 
> ...


----------



## harm3sh (Sep 10, 2014)

Looking for Pilot WD.... 

Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Some related information about the HMT Republic GJ watch:

250101




> *LOK SABHA*​ BULLETIN - PART II
> (General information relating to Parliamentary and other matters)​ Thursday, January 25, 2000/ Magha 5, 1922(Saka)​ ​ *No. 1586*
> *Function to mark the conclusion of the Golden Jubilee Celebrations of the India's Republic*
> As already intimated, a function to mark the conclusion of the Golden Jubilee Celebrations of the Indian Republic will be held on Saturday, 27 January, 2001 at 1130 hours in the Central Hall, Parliament House.
> ...


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

raami said:


> Finally found Sainik... Will post more pics after service..
> 
> Sainik Dial..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Should clean up nicely. congrats!


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> Some related information about the HMT Republic GJ watch:
> 
> 250101


This is some really cool information thanks for putting in the effort in finding it and sharing with all.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

HMT Pilot issued for 25 years of service at HAL.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

raami said:


> HMT Pilot issued for 25 years of service at HAL.


So, apparently, this type of dial was an original, after all. Always wondered. It looked too original to be made-up, yet most of these recreated ones were too fakey!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> HMT Pilot issued for 25 years of service at HAL.


I am curious to learn if the HMT logo is raised, on just screen printed, on this dial?


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

most probably its raised one.


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

black pilots are online guys


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

hari317 said:


> I am curious to learn if the HMT logo is raised, on just screen printed, on this dial?


Its raised one.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

raami said:


> Finally found Sainik... Will post more pics after service..
> 
> View attachment 4496890


After service...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

It has cleaned up really well. well done!


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

OOh!! I want! I want!! 



raami said:


> After service...


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

A silver Janata is finally in Australia!







Thanks to Zhid. Good luck selling the rest of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

hari317 said:


> It has cleaned up really well. well done!


Methinks it is a good thing for most of us (especially those of us not geographically close to the local watchmakers) to be able to service our own movements. Anyone know/willing to create a good how-to? One that is detailed with a lot of pictures and tips - or perhaps a video 

How about you, Raami? Do you service your own watches?


----------



## mitchbacano (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi,

I quite new to the world of watches (and to this forum) but got a real interest in getting a hmt. My wife says no, cause it reminds her of mixies and fans, but I am going against her advice . I usually go to Bangalore (from Europe) once per year but just saw that they are closing most hmt showrooms all over the country (as well as maybe closing the factory). If I understood well there is still one in Barton Center right? Is there another shop you recommend I could go and get me one hmt (janata I think) next November?
Thanks!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

mitchbacano said:


> Hi,
> 
> I quite new to the world of watches (and to this forum) but got a real interest in getting a hmt. My wife says no, cause it reminds her of mixies and fans, but I am going against her advice . I usually go to Bangalore (from Europe) once per year but just saw that they are closing most hmt showrooms all over the country (as well as maybe closing the factory). If I understood well there is still one in Barton Center right? Is there another shop you recommend I could go and get me one hmt (janata I think) next November?
> Thanks!


In Bangalore, the Unity buildings showroom should be open...


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

hari317 said:


> In Bangalore, the Unity buildings showroom should be open...


The Unity Building showroom is closed. Sri Lakshmi Times in Unity Building still sells HMT watches. From what I've heard, the Factory Watch Showroom at Jalahalli is still open.


----------



## mitchbacano (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks to you two! Hopefully there will be still some store open by then.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

lsiravi said:


> Methinks it is a good thing for most of us (especially those of us not geographically close to the local watchmakers) to be able to service our own movements. Anyone know/willing to create a good how-to? One that is detailed with a lot of pictures and tips - or perhaps a video
> 
> How about you, Raami? Do you service your own watches?


Nahh.. I know a watch maker who is also my dealer. I get most of the watches from him and he service all of my mechanical watches.. irrespective purchased from him or not.. even my swiss made watches.

Sometimes even I feel like learning that from him... but think it is best for him to do his job.

Whenever I get a chance to learn that.. definitely I will prepare some manual and share that with all you.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

svelur said:


> The Unity Building showroom is closed.


This is such a sad news.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

mitchbacano said:


> Thanks to you two! Hopefully there will be still some store open by then.


Bangalore is the HMT watches head office, at least one showroom should be open till the end...


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

hari317 said:


> This is such a sad news.


True Hari. The folks in the Unity Build Showroom were always very helpful. I think the showrooms at the Factory (Jalahalli) and Corporate Office (Bellary Road) are still functioning. They said they have new watches but don't have any spares like straps, crystals etc.
Regards,
Siddarth


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

Folks,
I have a Kedar Automatic watch that does not have a strap. I live in Bangalore. Does anyone know where I can find a strap (preferably with Kedar inscribed on the clasp) in Bangalore. I tried Sri Lakshmi times and he said he doesn't have one.
Regards,
Siddarth


----------



## zhid (May 2, 2015)

Glad that my spare was of use and value to you. Cheers!



pandahill said:


> A silver Janata is finally in Australia!
> View attachment 4562562
> 
> Thanks to Zhid. Good luck selling the rest of them.
> ...


----------



## dhurandarSingh (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi all

I'm in a bit of a fix. Been waiting for a white pilot which was ordered on 13/5/15. Since a few in the previous posts had mentioned that it's been sometimes taking a while to receive deliveries, I was being patient, perhaps overly so. Anyhow, i've tried emailing all the accounts on the HMT website and have tried calling most of the Bangalore based numbers that were listed. Nothing from them yet.

So wondering whether anyone has a reliable contact number/email that can answer queries regarding shipment etc. Any kind of help would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

mitchbacano said:


> Hi,
> 
> I quite new to the world of watches (and to this forum) but got a real interest in getting a hmt. My wife says no, cause it reminds her of mixies and fans, but I am going against her advice . I usually go to Bangalore (from Europe) once per year but just saw that they are closing most hmt showrooms all over the country (as well as maybe closing the factory). If I understood well there is still one in Barton Center right? Is there another shop you recommend I could go and get me one hmt (janata I think) next November?
> Thanks!


Yes, the showroom at Unity building is closed and shifted to the first floor of Barton center. I visited them over the last weekend.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

New Roman in stock on Hmtwatches.in


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> New Roman in stock on Hmtwatches.in


which one?


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

58420 Black Dial?



hari317 said:


> which one?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> 58420 Black Dial?


Thanks!


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Hari

Any chance of getting hold of one of those "Furlon" straps? Any idea what the cost might be (US ship, India Ship). Got a Priya (my original, long lost watch from '88). Want to recreate its original look.

Thanks
R


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kindly email me.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Love the fading dial on this Chirag and finally found a strap I like with it.


----------



## sahdevd (May 16, 2015)

Hey, hello everyone!

Came across a SONA watch with a Japan movement. Cannot believe this to be true as I have read on most of the forums that HMT never used Japan original movements. Can anyone give a thought?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The HMT 020/0231 handwinder movement is of Citizen(Japanese) origin which HMT used to make under license in India. FWIW, I have never come across the Japan imprint, but early movements could have had that imprint or possibly this is a result of a repair/part replacement of the "balance cock" sometime later in the life of the watch. HTH and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## tjsam (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello Members
Is there anyone who have bought pilot bd recently?My question is what is the color of second hand?Does it comes with default second hand or with red one?I have seen a video 



 in youtube which is having red second hand.My kohinoor(which was bought from hmtwatches.in) is having red second hand,as it is not shown in website
Please give me reply I want to buy one.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Given that HMT is winding down operations, its very likely that the watches coming out may not be as shown on the website. They could be assembling with what's leftover. The recent black pilot that I bought, shipped with a red seconds hand as well.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjsam (Aug 12, 2012)

kkindaface said:


> Given that HMT is winding down operations, its very likely that the watches coming out may not be as shown on the website. They could be assembling with what's leftover. The recent black pilot that I bought, shipped with a red seconds hand as well.


Thank you very much kkindaface.What's your opinion?Is it beautiful?


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh yeah, I love the dial so much that I have almost all the colors, black being the most elegant.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjsam (Aug 12, 2012)

kkindaface said:


> Oh yeah, I love the dial so much that I have almost all the colors, black being the most elegant.


Thank you


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

tjsam said:


> Thank you very much kkindaface.What's your opinion?Is it beautiful?


I received one with red hands, pic of the beauty fresh out of the box,

















the one in NATO is old one.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Pilot Blue and Red available on HMT website.. Grab that before they are gone.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon (Apr 4, 2015)

Just got mine from eBay... a simple one


----------



## zhid (May 2, 2015)

HMT Sona, Janata Arabic (English) and Pilot Blue, Red and Yellow on sale.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

raami said:


> Pilot Blue and Red available on HMT website.. Grab that before they are gone.


Pilot blue and black still available... Didn't see yellow on sale not sure how many was there


----------



## tjsam (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello members
I bought a new pilot bd from hmt online site.The problem is there is a slight gap between case and crown.Does this gap makes the water to go inside?
Please give me reply


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

tjsam said:


> Hello members
> I bought a new pilot bd from hmt online site.The problem is there is a slight gap between case and crown.Does this gap makes the water to go inside?
> Please give me reply


Any chance of a picture tjsam? If the more knowledgeable members can see the problem they may be able to advise you.

David


----------



## sahdevd (May 16, 2015)

tjsam said:


> Hello members
> I bought a new pilot bd from hmt online site.The problem is there is a slight gap between case and crown.Does this gap makes the water to go inside?
> Please give me reply


My understanding says that even if there is little gap ( for the air to pass ) either though the crown pipe or from the back case or because of broken/cracked watch glass, you will notice slight wetness/vapors inside the watch. This may damage the internal parts/dial of the watch, with time. Its based on the simple rule of Science - condensation.

In your case, the pipe of the case & the crown needs to be checked carefully as this pipe helps to keep the inside machine fixed while you are winding the watch. This is also important to prevent any flow air/dust inside the watch.

You may approach any HMT service center in your area with the receipt of the watch for the no-cost repair or can send the watch at the same address from where it is shipped for the repair/replacement. But before you ship the watch, kindly inform the HMT beforehand and include a paper note about detailed problem of your watch, along with the shipment of the watch.

Hope this helps!


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

tjsam said:


> Hello members
> I bought a new pilot bd from hmt online site.The problem is there is a slight gap between case and crown.Does this gap makes the water to go inside?
> Please give me reply


I had made the same observation with my Pilot bought from HMT showroom and took it back with same concern. The showroom folks took a look at it and said there is no problem and said something about a gasket protecting moisture from entering through crown...Dunno about that


----------



## tjsam (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## tjsam (Aug 12, 2012)

That is the gap.Ignore the background


----------



## sahdevd (May 16, 2015)

tjsam said:


> That is the gap.Ignore the background


No worries, there won't be any problem! The reason: this crown is designed for this watch and will cover any gap all over the case pipe; but there are chances that dust may accommodate under the crown on constant usage of this watch in dust and humid conditions. You can still get this repaired at your local authorized HMT service center, wont take more than 2 mins. All the best and congratulations for owning a Pilot!


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Got my Pilot *RED*.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

tjsam said:


> That is the gap.Ignore the background


The gap looks within the normal range(it varies from piece to piece, on some the crown is too tight, on some it is extended too far) from what I have seen handling several hundreds of new HMTs. HTH.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

raami said:


> Got my Pilot *RED*.
> 
> View attachment 4814113


Awesome!

Is this from HMT website? The red that HMT website had, turned out to be an Orange shade when I bought it a while back.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Now *Blue *pilot.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT Automatics - Taurus, Kailash, Kajal, Akhil available for purchase on the website.


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

I believe tauras and kailash are among the rare and hard to find watches. is it true ? 

Do they have 8205 movement or the older inhouse 6500 ? and which one should I purchase ? 

Kindly help me out !! Thanks


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

Taurus is gone


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I believe the current lot had 6500 movement.

There was a change in the Pocket Watch listing as well. So, I am guessing there were some pocket watches also listed for sale which I missed noticing.

Regards





ishan_k said:


> I believe tauras and kailash are among the rare and hard to find watches. is it true ?
> 
> Do they have 8205 movement or the older inhouse 6500 ? and which one should I purchase ?
> 
> Kindly help me out !! Thanks


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Taurus will come back soon - later today or tomorrow. Keep checking regularly.



ishan_k said:


> Taurus is gone


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

aqk said:


> I believe the current lot had 6500 movement.
> 
> There was a change in the Pocket Watch listing as well. So, I am guessing there were some pocket watches also listed for sale which I missed noticing.
> 
> Regards





aqk said:


> Taurus will come back soon - later today or tomorrow. Keep checking regularly.


thanks !

I am leaning towards taurus more than kailash. I would also love to add a skeleton-back pocket watch to my collection. I will be checking the website.


----------



## szbalogh (May 14, 2015)

Joined the club with a refurbished Pilot.
The crown was not mowing, stuck to the case tube. Removed the tube and still couldt wind it up. Disassembled completely and placed the set lever and detent spring back in place. Now the winding and time setting is working as intended. The second hand has paint drops on it. I had to align the hour markers, the 8 hour marker was fallen off. Now it has -146 sec a day. Added strontium-aluminate paint to the hour markers and the hands. I really like this watch. Its small and light, good for every day use. Easy read dial.


----------



## rshankar (Jul 31, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Ok, let me try.
> 
> Initial automatics from early 70s upto the mid-late 90's use exclusively the inhouse 6500 (based on 6501 from Citizen). in the late 80s, a few watche models are made with imported 8205 like some variants of Kailash, Arvind and a few other models whose names escape me at the moment.
> 
> ...


 HMT has today listed Kailash on the ecommerce portal after a long long time. Can someone please spot and deciper the movement type in the listed model , whether it contains the in-house 6500 or miyota 8205 of citizen ?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rshankar said:


> HMT has today listed Kailash on the ecommerce portal after a long long time. Can someone please spot and deciper the movement type in the listed model , whether it contains the in-house 6500 or miyota 8205 of citizen ?


6500. the 8205 kailash has a different shape.


----------



## rshankar (Jul 31, 2015)

hari317 said:


> 6500. the 8205 kailash has a different shape.


 Thanks Hari. BTW, can we be rest assured that they will despatch the 6500 model shown in the listing only and not the 8205 model ..if available with you, could you post the pic of the 8205 Kailash just for an idea, so that we don't face a surprise when we receive the consignment !

Of the 2 movements, which is: (a) technically superior (b) carries more weightage to possess ?

Also, does NASS 12 & NASS 13 too carry the 6500 or 8205 only ?


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

AFAIK, the NASS/NASLs are all 8205.



rshankar said:


> Thanks Hari. BTW, can we be rest assured that they will despatch the 6500 model shown in the listing only and not the 8205 model ..if available with you, could you post the pic of the 8205 Kailash just for an idea, so that we don't face a surprise when we receive the consignment !
> 
> Of the 2 movements, which is: (a) technically superior (b) carries more weightage to possess ?
> 
> Also, does NASS 12 & NASS 13 too carry the 6500 or 8205 only ?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rshankar said:


> Thanks Hari. BTW, can we be rest assured that they will despatch the 6500 model shown in the listing only and not the 8205 model ..if available with you, could you post the pic of the 8205 Kailash just for an idea, so that we don't face a surprise when we receive the consignment !
> 
> Of the 2 movements, which is: (a) technically superior (b) carries more weightage to possess ?
> 
> Also, does NASS 12 & NASS 13 too carry the 6500 or 8205 only ?


Unfortunately, I have no basis to give you such an assurance. I am not HMT after all. You will have to take the call.

the 82 is of course the "better" movement, it is a successor to the 6500, features bi lingual day calender and quickset day, but it is imported. The 6500 was made in India.


----------



## rshankar (Jul 31, 2015)

rshankar said:


> HMT has today listed Kailash on the ecommerce portal after a long long time. Can someone please spot and deciper the movement type in the listed model , whether it contains the in-house 6500 or miyota 8205 of citizen ?


 One interesting fact is though we are regularly coming across media reports that state that production has long been stopped and only existing inventory is being collected from various factories and put up online on HMT website for a final clearance, what HMT staff in Watch Marketing Division state is quite to the contrary. They say that only production of cases and components have only stopped and not the assembly as stock of inventories for ready assembly are equivalent to over 10 years as on date. For example while some say WFB has completely become defunct, the fact of the matter is assembly of automatic watches is still happening in WFB I & II Units as usual. In few other factories, work is being done intermittently and nowhere work has actually stopped. That goes on to probably view that even older automatic models like Kailash, Taurus, Rajat etc with 6500 movements are being witnessed over the past week for sale on the website. Comments welcome.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Taurus was on sale at 3 different times during the day today. Hopefully you got to lay your hands on it today.



aqk said:


> Taurus will come back soon - later today or tomorrow. Keep checking regularly.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Taurus was on sale at 3 different times during the day today. Hopefully you got to pick 1 today.



ishan_k said:


> Taurus is gone


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

::EDIT:: I found my answer with a bit of digging on the site, no shipping to the US or elsewhere.

How does it work ordering on the HMT site if you're in the US? I haven't gone further than adding a watch to my cart, the rest requires entering information and I was just wanting to see how it worked for me at that point. Thanks for any advice you can give!

Randy


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

aqk said:


> Taurus was on sale at 3 different times during the day today. Hopefully you got to pick 1 today.


I was a bit busy so I didn't checked the hmt website. I have ordered the Kailash instead so no worries.


----------



## tejasweemn (Apr 29, 2012)

theinterchange said:


> ::EDIT:: I found my answer with a bit of digging on the site, no shipping to the US or elsewhere.
> 
> How does it work ordering on the HMT site if you're in the US? I haven't gone further than adding a watch to my cart, the rest requires entering information and I was just wanting to see how it worked for me at that point. Thanks for any advice you can give!
> 
> Randy


Unfortunately, buying from US is not possible and due to regulations, and being a government run firm HMT does not ship watches abroad

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rshankar (Jul 31, 2015)

Heard that of late some of the deliveries made by ordering on their website had minor issues like dial not fixed properly, hands not aligned and set correctly, dial moves when crown is rotated, cracked crystal and so on. These are few instances quoted in the HMT Watch Collectors Group on FB. Cant be sure whether these are just one-off instances or routine in nature. Positives though are prompt delivery, nice packaging to avoid shakes and shocks etc.


theinterchange said:


> ::EDIT:: I found my answer with a bit of digging on the site, no shipping to the US or elsewhere.
> 
> How does it work ordering on the HMT site if you're in the US? I haven't gone further than adding a watch to my cart, the rest requires entering information and I was just wanting to see how it worked for me at that point. Thanks for any advice you can give!
> 
> Randy


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Janata TBC : Black - Gold
View attachment 4884434


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Pilot orange available on HMT website.... Pls grab if you don't have...


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Did anyone come across this type of HMT Avinash before? I really liked the dial. I have never come across this dial in any search results or images, so I am a bit skeptical of my purchase.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

lovely Avinash, looks legit to me.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Yep, Im glad I bought it 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Janata TBC - Black SS






The Back


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

My Kailash says Hi !

I had placed order on 31st July and received the watch on 4th of August !! Never expected such superfast delivery. Watch looks much more beautiful in person than in pics.


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

Now that the 6500 models are showing up for sale can I expect the ADSL02/04 ?


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

ishan_k said:


> Now that the 6500 models are showing up for sale can I expect the ADSL02/04 ?


Unlikely...those models seem to have been completely sold off with no new production
But then, that's just my opinion...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ishan_k said:


> Now that the 6500 models are showing up for sale can I expect the ADSL02/04 ?


6500s sold all are all the unfinished pieces lying at WFB which have been completed and readied for sale using the parts at hand. Once these pieces are sold, that's it. This was after much pressure from marketing dept. If they have ADSLs etc in similar unfinished state, you may see them becoming available.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Pilot Orange onsale....


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

My Pink Pilot..


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi!

I am feeling like a big looser right now.

Jhalak White and Black dial went on sale some time back on the Hmt website. My orders took a long time to process and by then, they all went out of stock - in about 30 minutes or less.

Was anyone lucky to order? If anyone has extra's, I am interested in purchasing one for my collection.

Regards,


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT website seems to be down.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

VGGL 88A: from the Euan (Yuvan: youth) series. The special thing about this watch is the wonderful sunray finished dial and that the GP case is SS not Brass. HMT is using SS case for their GP models only on some of the newer Euans like this one and the Rahu Kaalam watch etc.



















The Crown is Hexagonal 










Cheers!
Hari


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

White Pilot modified for Independence day...


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

raami said:


> White Pilot modified for Independence day...
> 
> View attachment 5031417


Nice mod raami?? Did you do it??


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

Has anyone purchased HMT watches from eBay? Good luck or bad luck? I've never owned an HMT but I'm interested in owning one. I'm seeing some of them on eBay for dirt cheap. I'm just not sure whether they're authentic or not. The description says the dials are repainted. The logo is clearly painted on, however the pictures of the movement show the movements are from HMT. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> White Pilot modified for Independence day...


That is a fantasy dial Raami.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

DummySmacks said:


> Has anyone purchased HMT watches from eBay? Good luck or bad luck? I've never owned an HMT but I'm interested in owning one. I'm seeing some of them on eBay for dirt cheap. I'm just not sure whether they're authentic or not. The description says the dials are repainted. The logo is clearly painted on, however the pictures of the movement show the movements are from HMT. Any help would be appreciated.


HMTs are no longer dirt cheap. You could end up getting actual garbage at dirt cheap prices.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The SS LS version of the Rahu kalam is now available on website:

https://www.hmtwatches.in/39/collection/special.html


----------



## joshuatree (Nov 19, 2014)

Here's a very interesting Janata I picked up in a shop selling second hand HMTs in Bangalore. Seems like one of a kind. Any idea when this kind was sold?


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

akvikram said:


> Nice mod raami?? Did you do it??


Hi Vikram, Yup I did that...


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

hari317 said:


> That is a fantasy dial Raami.


Hari, we see a lot of fantasy dials.. thought of having 1 from my side for Independence day...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Hari, we see a lot of fantasy dials.. thought of having 1 from my side for Independence day...


 Dear Raami, I meant to inform you (in case you did not know already) that the base white dial was a fantasy job, not a genuine white dial from HMT. Best Hari


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

hari317 said:


> Dear Raami, I meant to inform you (in case you did not know already) that the base white dial was a fantasy job, not a genuine white dial from HMT. Best Hari


Hi Hari, I knew that the white dial was a fantasy one (You had suggested that long back), so added my ideas on top of that. Looking at the fantasy dials on EBay, I thought why not do this.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Hi Hari, I knew that the white dial was a fantasy one (You had suggested that long back), so added my ideas on top of that. Looking at the fantasy dials on EBay, I thought why not do this.


Oh, ok. I had forgotten all about it. any new finds? I bought the steel rahu kalam, will be delivered in a day or two.

Best
Hari


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Between 30th July and today (20th July), HMT has received 2617 new orders. Assuming that every order just has 1 watch ordered under it, and the average price of every order is INR 2000.00; HMT has sold inventory worth - INR 52,34,000. And, with several of those 2600+ orders being for more than 1 watch and the average price of the order being highe, this amount would be about INR. 75,00,000 +...

Quite encouraging. Thoughts? Looks like sunshine days again for HMT.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

hari317 said:


> raami said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Hari, I knew that the white dial was a fantasy one (You had suggested that long back), so added my ideas on top of that. Looking at the fantasy dials on EBay, I thought why not do this.
> ...


Eagerly awaiting its pics and your review of it


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

hari317 said:


> Oh, ok. I had forgotten all about it. any new finds? I bought the steel rahu kalam, will be delivered in a day or two.
> 
> Best
> Hari


Even I have ordered steel rahu kalam watch. I found Priya and getting that serviced. Will post pics when I get that.


----------



## rajaforlani (Oct 13, 2014)

kkindaface said:


> Did anyone come across this type of HMT Avinash before? I really liked the dial. I have never come across this dial in any search results or images, so I am a bit skeptical of my purchase.


Yes this is a legit watch, i have two of those recently got them serviced. Will post the pics soon.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I am waiting for the SS Rahu Kalam to be delivered


----------



## Torsey (Aug 21, 2015)

I found this listing for a HMT Vijay on Ebay. Does this look kosher? I am not sure if Vijay was manufactured in this variant. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

HMT Vijay Grey Very Rare NOS NEW OLD Stock Vintage Watch | eBay


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks legit to me. I have one of those 



Torsey said:


> I found this listing for a HMT Vijay on Ebay. Does this look kosher? I am not sure if Vijay was manufactured in this variant. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> HMT Vijay Grey Very Rare NOS NEW OLD Stock Vintage Watch | eBay


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

UGSL 21A: Rahu Kaalam watch in a Steel case and Leather Strap, Track series.














































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Torsey (Aug 21, 2015)

lsiravi said:


> Looks legit to me. I have one of those


Thanks a lot! I find the variant with gold indices a little flashy for my taste.


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

Hari, more than the watch, i'm quite impressed with the strap... the leather looks good and the red stitch. that'll look great with my WD janata. Do we get to buy those separately?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

geringv said:


> Hari, more than the watch, i'm quite impressed with the strap... the leather looks good and the red stitch. that'll look great with my WD janata. Do we get to buy those separately?


yes, the leather is quite supple too.

unfortunately, the straps cannot be bought separately and they measure 22mm, you will need an 18mm strap for your Janata.

Best
Hari


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

geringv said:


> Hari, more than the watch, i'm quite impressed with the strap... the leather looks good and the red stitch. that'll look great with my WD janata. Do we get to buy those separately?


You can get such leather straps from Titan I guess. 
Interestingly, some Titan straps are more expensive than HMT watches themselves


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Hari, real shame that we cant get a separate one. the HMT logo on the buckle is also very nice.

Rajat, was finding it difficult to track down a leather strap with red stitches at 18mm. I saw this one and got super excited. oh well the hunt continues.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

geringv said:


> Thanks Hari, real shame that we cant get a separate one. the HMT logo on the buckle is also very nice.
> 
> Rajat, was finding it difficult to track down a leather strap with red stitches at 18mm. I saw this one and got super excited. oh well the hunt continues.


Minus the logo, depends on how badly you want it (a.k.a what you are willing to pay) ;-)

black red stitch in Wristwatch Bands | eBay

a *little* better pricing, perhaps?

black red stitch watchbands | ali


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hari Sir, 
Nice Watch, Does the hand have Lume??


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Hari Sir,
> Nice Watch, Does the hand have Lume??


yes, the hand has lume , but no lume on dial.


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

lsiravi said:


> Minus the logo, depends on how badly you want it (a.k.a what you are willing to pay) ;-)
> 
> black red stitch in Wristwatch Bands | eBay
> 
> ...


thanks. some interesting finds there. will have a good look later on.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

raami said:


> Even I have ordered steel rahu kalam watch. I found Priya and getting that serviced. Will post pics when I get that.


HMT Priya after service...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats Raami, that is an uncommon coined dial variant of the Priya.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

My Blue pilot just arrived as replacement. Looks clean.








For your vieweing pleasure..


----------



## joshuatree (Nov 19, 2014)

Here's a unique HMT ADSL 04 I have. Dial says ADSS, but case back says ADSL.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> My Blue pilot just arrived as replacement. Looks clean.
> 
> For your vieweing pleasure..


Blue Pilot is missing the lume at 3, 6 and 9 bar indices?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

joshuatree said:


> Here's a unique HMT ADSL 04 I have. Dial says ADSS, but case back says ADSL.


nice one. thanks for sharing.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

hari317 said:


> Blue Pilot is missing the lume at 3, 6 and 9 bar indices?


Yes Hari, Will post a better pic.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

The NASS 11 Blue was available a while back on HMT website. Hope some of folks here were able to snap up a few pieces to add to their collection


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Pilots and Janatas for sale again....


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

akvikram said:


> Pilots and Janatas for sale again....


The pilot now seems to be the most democratized model courtesy HMT website
Cheers


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Its visible in this i hope


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

http://m.indiatoday.in/story/time-to-buy-another-watch-as-new-models-hit-the-market/1/307909.html

A really old article on Indian watch market back in the early 90s when Titan was a "5 year old fledgeling". So much has changed since then.

Found it interesting so decided to share the link.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

"ADSS" here as well... ADSL02 technically.


joshuatree said:


> Here's a unique HMT ADSL 04 I have. Dial says ADSS, but case back says ADSL.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

raami said:


> HMT Priya after service...
> 
> View attachment 5121938
> 
> ...


That's a nice Priya, quite similar to a Tarun from my collection.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

akvikram said:


> Its visible in this i hope
> View attachment 5145530


 yes, but why there is no lume? did they forget to apply?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> Time to buy another watch as new models hit the market
> 
> A really old article on Indian watch market back in the early 90s when Titan was a "5 year old fledgeling". So much has changed since then.
> 
> Found it interesting so decided to share the link.


very interesting blast from the past, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

joshuatree said:


> Here's a unique HMT ADSL 04 I have. Dial says ADSS, but case back says ADSL.


yes, have a look here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-6.html#post5896344


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

hari317 said:


> yes, but why there is no lume? did they forget to apply?


May be they taught to one more possible design... The orange ones also have the same issue


----------



## Torsey (Aug 21, 2015)

Would it be possible for anyone to post photographs of 6902 movement from HMT Rajat? Links to already posted photographs would also be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torsey said:


> Would it be possible for anyone to post photographs of 6902 movement from HMT Rajat? Links to already posted photographs would also be appreciated. Thanks.


Rajat has 6500 movement. some pics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/6500-vs-8205-inside-movement-397730.html


----------



## Torsey (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry, I should have clarified. I mean the Rajat with the unidirectional movement. The one with the 'U' on the dial. Doesn't it have 6902 movement? Of course, I may be mistaken.



hari317 said:


> Rajat has 6500 movement. some pics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/6500-vs-8205-inside-movement-397730.html


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Torsey said:


> Sorry, I should have clarified. I mean the Rajat with the unidirectional movement. The one with the 'U' on the dial. Doesn't it have 6902 movement? Of course, I may be mistaken.


Hi, the 6500 is uni-directional winding, so is the 8205. Most of the Citizen calibres are unidirectional winding only. Hope this helps.


----------



## Torsey (Aug 21, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Hi, the 6500 is uni-directional winding, so is the 8205. Most of the Citizen calibres are unidirectional winding only. Hope this helps.


Hi Hari, thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

akvikram said:


> Pilots and Janatas for sale again....


Any chance of getting HMT to set up an eBay or Amazon storefront so we in the U.S. can easily buy these classic hand wind HMT's? I would love to easily start a collection of all the hand wind models.

Sent from my GT-I8200L using Tapatalk


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT recently set up a store front on Amazon:
Amazon.in: HMT: Watches

I'm not sure if they ship outside India yet.

Regards.



johnj said:


> Any chance of getting HMT to set up an eBay or Amazon storefront so we in the U.S. can easily buy these classic hand wind HMT's? I would love to easily start a collection of all the hand wind models.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200L using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey guys anybody wanting to sell an Airavata watch please pm and I would also like to trade/sell my few HMT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarem (Sep 7, 2015)

Does anyone have any details on the Kedar Premium gold-plated watch? I am looking for dimensions, weight, etc. I am considering getting one. Thanks!


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Red and Yellow pilot on sale, for long time today .


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

The NASS 11 Blue Dial. Arrived today from HMT


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

akvikram said:


> Red and Yellow pilot on sale, for long time today .


Seems like the green one was also on sale. Out of stock now


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

aqk said:


> HMT recently set up a store front on Amazon:
> Amazon.in: HMT: Watches
> 
> I'm not sure if they ship outside India yet.
> ...


I just tried to complete a transaction to ship to the US - won't do it.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Pilot Orange, Yellow and Red available on HMT Website...


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Raami.

I have been trying to get the Blue and Green pilot for a long time but have missed them till now. It would be great if any of the group members can alert about their availability in this thread.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

Guys... lots of pilots on sale. red, yellow, orange n both black


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

NASS 11 white dial was up on sale today on HMT's website.
Wondering if any ADSLs or NASL/NASS 03 are expected to be available...


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Lots of Automatics back in stock on Hmtwebsite. Nass 13 (white), Nas 06 (blue), Nass 13 (Yellow), NAGG 22 BD, NASS 06 Black, Sourabh, etc..


----------



## komokino (Aug 18, 2015)

I got this beauty today. I'd imagine the dial is reproduction but either way it's absolutely stunning in person.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone know the hole-sizes for hands of the HMT 2080 Quartz movement? Or perhaps where to find specs of this movement?


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

aqk said:


> Lots of Automatics back in stock on Hmtwebsite. Nass 13 (white), Nas 06 (blue), Nass 13 (Yellow), NAGG 22 BD, NASS 06 Black, Sourabh, etc..


I want to buy an ADSL02. 
Any hopes from HMT?


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

My Yellow pilot.


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

^^ These have steel color second's hand.
Good!


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

raami said:


> My Yellow pilot.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5449554&d=1443005714"]
> 
> ...


Mine says hello


----------



## Sagar_C (Sep 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> The Cellphone pics of the SAGL-01 and the SASL-02 taken at HMT showroom:


I am trying to get one but can't get it anywhere! :-(


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

The watch apparently was not manufactured in significant numbers and probably is not being manufactured any more. Chances of finding a new one on HMT website are slim.


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

Got A HMT pilot red yesterday.Now targeting HMT pilot white.Hope they will be back in stock soon.


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

Can you please post some pics? I especially want to see the dial color (I don't want to depend on the images on hmt website).

Thanks
-Anurag


mitsena said:


> Got A HMT pilot red yesterday.Now targeting HMT pilot white.Hope they will be back in stock soon.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry I mean bought one yesterday,will definitely post pics once I got it in hand. Went out of stock on Friday. Was very disappointed but luckily came back in stock on Saturday.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Some quartz this time...

















pardon my photography....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nice ones, thanks for sharing Vikram.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Belated Eid Mubarak


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice one Sudip.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

The NASS 11 white dial. Came in today from HMT. 
Loving the looks of it. Had acquired a blue one last month. Waiting for the black dial to complete the collection.


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

Looks great.


rajatk said:


> The NASS 11 white dial. Came in today from HMT.
> Loving the looks of it. Had acquired a blue one last month. Waiting for the black dial to complete the collection.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

looks nice, well done Rajat.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

rajatk said:


> The NASS 11 white dial. Came in today from HMT.
> Loving the looks of it. Had acquired a blue one last month. Waiting for the black dial to complete the collection.


A couple shot of both?

Nice watch rajatk


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

rajatk said:


> The NASS 11 white dial. Came in today from HMT.
> Loving the looks of it. Had acquired a blue one last month. Waiting for the black dial to complete the collection.


A couple shot of both?

Nice watch rajatk


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Hari


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

akvikram said:


> rajatk said:
> 
> 
> > The NASS 11 white dial. Came in today from HMT.
> ...


Thanks Vikram. Here you go.
Which one you think looks better?


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

mitsena said:


> Looks great.
> 
> 
> rajatk said:
> ...


Thanks Mitsena


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

The white one for me.Any watch with white dials scores +1 majestic point from me automatically 


rajatk said:


> Thanks Vikram. Here you go.
> Which one you think looks better?


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks Raja,
both are beauties, my personal fav is blue and IMHO blue looks good (No offense mitsena)

My Other variant in Blue... for your viewing pleasure NASS12


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

Janata Hindi back in stock.


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

One doubt guyz, have any one ever seen SAGL 01 YD and SASL 02 WD in stock in HMT E-commerce site? I have never seen one and just wondering if they are for placeholders there


----------



## quercusile (Dec 9, 2012)

My HMT Slim. Looks like a "franken" Sona. Anycase, I like it a lot


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

mitsena said:


> One doubt guyz, have any one ever seen SAGL 01 YD and SASL 02 WD in stock in HMT E-commerce site? I have never seen one and just wondering if they are for placeholders there


Its listed in the site for 10500 and 10250 INR respectively. But chances of getting them in stock is very less.
Anyways try your luck.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Not sure why my post is creating a duplicate entries.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

mitsena said:


> One doubt guyz, have any one ever seen SAGL 01 YD and SASL 02 WD in stock in HMT E-commerce site? I have never seen one and just wondering if they are for placeholders there


they used to be in stock.


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

akvikram said:


> Its listed in the site for 10500 and 10250 INR respectively. But chances of getting them in stock is very less.
> Anyways try your luck.


Sure 


hari317 said:


> they used to be in stock.


Well, saw they are from WFB and WFB is still producing automatic watches.So hope there is hope yet.


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

Guyz,my HMT red arrived.Here are the pics.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Great! Looks like it has come in the Sona Quartz packing  Speaks about the depleting packing material at HMT.



mitsena said:


> Guyz,my HMT red arrived.Here are the pics.
> 
> View attachment 5533498
> 
> ...


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

Did not notice at all  .Sad to see a great Indian beast slowly inching towards death.We know the day will come sooner or later but still I feel sad.


aqk said:


> Great! Looks like it has come in the Sona Quartz packing  Speaks about the depleting packing material at HMT.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

The blue dial HMT Pilot. My camera clicking abilities don't do justice with the beauty


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

The blue kohinoor sunburst dial. Its dial appears beautifully brilliant in direct light. Hoping to acquire the green and muave variants too


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

great looking watch,well they all are 


rajatk said:


> The blue dial HMT Pilot. My camera clicking abilities don't do justice with the beauty


----------



## Girisht (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey Rajatk, that a beautiful watch. Where did u find this one?


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Which one Girish?


----------



## Girisht (Sep 26, 2015)

The blue kohinoor sunburst


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

It was avlble at Mumbai showroom a while back. Asked someone to source it from there


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Rajat. Great blue sunray dial. When you lay your hands on the green/muave dial, can you please pick one each for me as well? I am in Mumbai and would love to get these two in my collection.



rajatk said:


> It was avlble at Mumbai showroom a while back. Asked someone to source it from there


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT has shuffled all watches in different categories. Like Pilots, RahuKalam, Sona are now all classified as 'Special' and not under HMT Mechanical Men/Gents. So are the Automatics.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks like someone purchased all automatics from HMT in bulk!!! all out of stock suddenly.


----------



## Girisht (Sep 26, 2015)

Rajat, thx for the update, I was able to get one HMT kohinoor sunburst from Mumbai HMT showroom


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Girisht said:


> Rajat, thx for the update, I was able to get one HMT kohinoor sunburst from Mumbai HMT showroom


Glad to be of help Girish
Attached is a pic of HMT Pilot yellow.
Went for the plunge after seeing pics posted by fellow wus members active on this thread.
Must say it looks prettier than the pics. What I like the most abt this is the steel seconds hand on the yellow dial.
Hoping to add the red & green ones too

Did anyone recently order an orange Pilot? 
Wondering if they are also being dispatched with SS seconds hand?


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

aqk said:


> Hi Rajat. Great blue sunray dial. When you lay your hands on the green/muave dial, can you please pick one each for me as well? I am in Mumbai and would love to get these two in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi AQK. Would definitely pick up extra pieces for fellow wus members if I can get them. I have a feeling you will end up getting them earlier than I will considering you're in Mumbai and I am in Delhi (no HMT presence here)


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Black pilot is ultimate of all.... Just to keep the fire on posting this pic
----
akvikram 

forgive the typos from my windows phone....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats! repainted dial?


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

HMT Braille - Men and Women on sale now on hmtwatches.in (Eco Friendly Men and Womens category)


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

No hari, original bought long back from coimbatore HMT showroom.
thanks



hari317 said:


> Congrats! repainted dial?


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

No hari, original bought long back from coimbatore HMT showroom.
thanks



hari317 said:


> Congrats! repainted dial?


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Some more autos on sale.

NAGG 21 YD
NASS 06 BL
MISUNI PREM GP YD
NASS 06 BD
NASS 13 WD
KANCHAN SUP.LS WD
NASS 13 YD


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Some more autos on sale.

NAGG 21 YD
NASS 06 BL
MISUNI PREM GP YD
NASS 06 BD
NASS 13 WD
KANCHAN SUP.LS WD
NASS 13 YD


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

Thnx for the update  Please update if you see HMT white or SASL 02 WD in stock.Seeing HMT Braille in stock I am hopeful there are few pieces left of SASL 02 WD
as well.



akvikram said:


> Some more autos on sale.
> 
> NAGG 21 YD
> NASS 06 BL
> ...


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

akvikram said:


> Some more autos on sale.
> 
> NAGG 21 YD
> NASS 06 BL
> ...


Any possibilities for ADSL?


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

Newest addition, arrived today! I don't know if the picture really shows it, but the green is shimmering when the light hits it. It's as if there's glitter in the paint.


----------



## ajhobby (Oct 16, 2015)

aqk said:


> HMT Braille - Men and Women on sale now on hmtwatches.in (Eco Friendly Men and Womens category)


Hi everyone,

Just joined the forum today.
I received this yesterday.









--AJ


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice couple.
Seeing the expandable brace after a long time.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Not sure why my posts are doubled.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Got a chance to click both exotics together.


----------



## aarem (Sep 7, 2015)

ajhobby said:


> Hi everyone, Just joined the forum today. I received this yesterday. --AJ


 How does the Braille work?


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

aarem said:


> How does the Braille work?


You can open the crystal (it's hinged) so you can feel where the hands are in relation to the indices. You can tell 3, 6, 9 and 12 are "guidelines".

Although I would like to know if the hands are "stronger" on braille watches than on ordinary ones. Some watches that I've opened have had hands that have been so easy to remove that I'm amazed they didn't fall out every time I moved my arm too quickly. It must be absolute hell for a blind person to find and refit a dropped minute hand...


----------



## aarem (Sep 7, 2015)

Halex said:


> You can open the crystal (it's hinged) so you can feel where the hands are in relation to the indices. You can tell 3, 6, 9 and 12 are "guidelines".
> 
> Although I would like to know if the hands are "stronger" on braille watches than on ordinary ones. Some watches that I've opened have had hands that have been so easy to remove that I'm amazed they didn't fall out every time I moved my arm too quickly. It must be absolute hell for a blind person to find and refit a dropped minute hand...


Thank you! I had the same thought. Moreover, what is the guarantee that the hands themselves will not move while finding out the time?


----------



## aarem (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi,

There are quite a few watches loaded on to the HMT automatics website. However, the watches I am most interested in NASL-01 BL, NASL02 WD NASL 03 BL are under "Stock Awaited". Are HMT watches still being manufactured and is there a chance that these willl become available in the near future?

Does anyone have specs on the NASS 06, in terms of watch diameter, and weights? 

Thanks!


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

The Misuni white went up on sale today on HMT website. Hope all those seeking got a chance to grab one


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Was considering to buy the FGGG 01 white. Does anyone here have a pic/wristshot of FGGG 01 White to share? Thanks


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

aarem said:


> Thank you! I had the same thought. Moreover, what is the guarantee that the hands themselves will not move while finding out the time?


Yeah, I always wondered as well. But I'm guessing they holdup really well and they were meant to be touched.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

aarem said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are quite a few watches loaded on to the HMT automatics website. However, the watches I am most interested in NASL-01 BL, NASL02 WD NASL 03 BL are under "Stock Awaited". Are HMT watches still being manufactured and is there a chance that these willl become available in the near future?
> 
> ...


There isn't manufacture of HMT watches left in terms of mass manufacture. Any manufacture left is components that are finished being put together to make new stock that can be liquidated as the factory assets are being cleared. If they find enough components that are finished to put together any of the models you are interested, then you will see a few more come back in stock. Otherwise, your probably not going to have too much luck.


----------



## aarem (Sep 7, 2015)

appophylite said:


> There isn't manufacture of HMT watches left in terms of mass manufacture. Any manufacture left is components that are finished being put together to make new stock that can be liquidated as the factory assets are being cleared. If they find enough components that are finished to put together any of the models you are interested, then you will see a few more come back in stock. Otherwise, your probably not going to have too much luck.


Thanks! So HMT watches are gone for good and no rethink? Very disappointing news for a good-quality Made in India product. I was hoping that there was going to be a rethink on the part of the government.


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

aarem said:


> Thanks! So HMT watches are gone for good and no rethink? Very disappointing news for a good-quality Made in India product. I was hoping that there was going to be a rethink on the part of the government.


Have they ever made a profit?  The thing is that these watches are great, at their price point. In order to make more money, they need to increase their prices. If they increase their prices, they compete against a whole different set of brands and might see their sales drop even if they manage to penetrate new markets. Not to mention that apparently their factories are working with age-old machinery. New technology might make for cheaper production, but how much would it cost, and who would want to invest in a company that hasn't made a profit since Siddharta bought his first HMT?

I agree though, it is very disappointing. I'm currently checking eBay a few times per week to see if there are any gems out there that needs a new home. I've already got more than a handful, and they rarely get any wrist time. But my interest in HMT started just a few weeks before I saw the first article about them being shut down, so in some weird way I have some kind of connection to them. Probably because I'm such a cheap bastard, and it's impossible finding cheaper automatics  And to find better looking, more reliable automatics, it's a world of difference in price (relatively speaking ).


----------



## aarem (Sep 7, 2015)

I understood from a post here early on that NASS-06 is gigantic for me, so that is bad news. I have small wrists:-(

Which of the following are smaller sized?

Misuni Preimum, NAGG-21, NAGG-22, Kanchan Supreme?

I also prefer the screwed back. Which of these are so?

Finally, the Misuni Premium Black Dial hands look very different from the Misuni Premium Yellow Dial hands. Why?

Thanks!


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Halex said:


> Have they ever made a profit?


I realize you are being tongue-in-cheek, but HMT did make a profit in the earlier years. Yes, they were government subsidized, but post-Independence India was, effectively a socialist state and many parts of the economy and society did remain socialist up to the 90's. HMT was started as a way to get Made In India watches available for the common man, because in the 60's, you were rich and just bought a watch while you were overseas, or you were middle class and paid an arm and a leg extra to buy approved foreign import watches, most of which came from Japan. HMT was an effective and excellent choice in the 60's and 70's and you even had to get on a waiting list to get specific models. With the quartz revolution, Japan was able to start flooding the market with quartz watches that were accurate and cheap and India ate it up. Once the 90's came around, the import market was opened up and anyone/everyone could come in and market. I lived in India for 4 years in the 90's and I remember my friends thinking a Titan was a watch your out-of-touch Grandma gave you, and no one ever mentioned HMT. Every one of my friends wanted an American Timex, a Casio G Shock, or a Swatch. Now, with the increase in living standards, everyone in India wants a branded watch - Tissot, Omega, Rolex, Rado, Movado, etc. You wouldn't believe how many of my non-WIS friends in India get extremely disappointed when I come to India wearing a Fossil, or a Marathon, or a Seagull when they expect that I should be wearing a Tissot or a Hamilton at the least. Long story short, there's unfortunately, no way for HMT to compete in this market.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

aarem said:


> Thanks! So HMT watches are gone for good and no rethink? Very disappointing news for a good-quality Made in India product. I was hoping that there was going to be a rethink on the part of the government.


Definitely done - any sales you see left on their site are new-old stock, or liquidation stock that they are getting rid of as they go through a total liquidation process.


----------



## D3NNIS (Oct 11, 2015)

This thread has been highly educational. My only previous experience with HMT was after buying one, which I now realise must have been a franken, a few years ago that had it's crystal pop out after a few days of wear. I'll be giving them another shot.


----------



## komokino (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

New Watches listed under UTSAV collection.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

The HMT steel back mechanical Pocket watch. A classy timepiece and Quite a rare beauty IMO.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nice!


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

rajatk said:


> The HMT steel back mechanical Pocket watch. A classy timepiece and Quite a rare beauty IMO.


Nice one, Bought recently?


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes. Fairly recently


----------



## Girisht (Sep 26, 2015)

Rajatk that was a really good find, any chance of getting one more of this?


----------



## Girisht (Sep 26, 2015)

Guys any of you looking for a kohinoor maroon (kind of maroon) Dial its available in Bangalore jalahalli showroom


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Received the red Pilot in mail a few days back. Was impressed by its overall appearance


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Girisht said:


> Rajatk that was a really good find, any chance of getting one more of this?


Unfortunately this was the last piece left with the dealer. I'm still on the lookout for other variants.


----------



## Girisht (Sep 26, 2015)

Unfortunately this was the last piece left with the dealer. I'm still on the lookout for other variants.[/QUOTE]
Hey Rajatk, thanks for the update, if u don't mind, just let me know if you come across
the one u already acquired


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Are you referring to the Kohinoor Pink/Red (can look maroon under different light conditions).



Girisht said:


> Guys any of you looking for a kohinoor maroon (kind of maroon) Dial its available in Bangalore jalahalli showroom


----------



## Girisht (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi aqk, its a sunburst dial and as u rightly said looks different depending on the lighting, could be the pink/red in HMT terms, but IMO it is neither pink or red


----------



## gkindia (Dec 31, 2012)

hari317 said:


> *HMT Tarun:* Tarun is the Hindi word for Youth and this watch is meant, I suppose, for the very young watch users. I bought this watch for a friend and a fellow WIS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HMT closed down its factory last year, You know The Titan from INDIA, is best known for stunning collection and world class quality in its produts


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ stop SHILLING


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

My dynamic duo
View attachment DSC01708.jpg


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

gkindia said:


> HMT closed down its factory last year, You know The Titan from INDIA, is best known for stunning collection and world class quality in its produts


lol


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Misuni Premium pearl white dial. Came in last week from HMT. Like the New Automatic series it houses the Miyota 8205 movement AFIK. Dial is quite brilliant. Comes in 3 dial colors - black, yellow and white. Was looking for this variant for quite some time until it showed up on HMT's own website.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Team India


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nice buy Rajat.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Lovely watch rajat... Charms like the miss...

----
akvikram 

forgive the typos from my windows phone....


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice Pilots MACHENE.Tech


----------



## Girisht (Sep 26, 2015)

Guys I am looking for ADSL / NASL series watch, have any of u come across one recently?


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Seems the black dial sona went up on sale on HMT website yesterday (currently showing as 'stock awaited' listing). 
Did anybody on the forum manage to grab one?


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Any one has a suggestion for a bracelet for pilot/janata. I am not looking for strap options.
Hope its ok to ask here.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

duplicated posts. This occurs often


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

When the black sona went for sale, hmtwatches site also crashed.



rajatk said:


> Seems the black dial sona went up on sale on HMT website yesterday (currently showing as 'stock awaited' listing).
> Did anybody on the forum manage to grab one?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Girisht said:


> Guys I am looking for ADSL / NASL series watch, have any of u come across one recently?


nope. but keep watching hmtwatches.in


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Braille Mens back on sale

Automatics : Tauras, Kailash, Rajat Supreme, Akhil and many others on sale again.



hari317 said:


> nope. but keep watching hmtwatches.in


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

aqk said:


> Braille Mens back on sale
> 
> Automatics : Tauras, Kailash, Rajat Supreme, Akhil and many others on sale again.
> 
> ...


Unable to buy some with error "you can purchase max 0 units of watch"
Anybody else faced that?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> Unable to buy some with error "you can purchase max 0 units of watch"
> Anybody else faced that?


I was able to put the items to my cart, which watch are you facing problems with?


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

hari317 said:


> rajatk said:
> 
> 
> > Unable to buy some with error "you can purchase max 0 units of watch"
> ...


I was facing that issue with Kailash. But next day I tried again and it was working. Maybe a temporary technical issue at that time. All good now. Hoping they'll add some more new models in the future


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Kaushal ...

Thanks Hari sir for your guidance .
View attachment 5847674


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Kaushal ...

Thanks Hari sir for your guidance .


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats, is it available anywhere?


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

HMT Janata with golden hands and indices


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Some more from HMT


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Janata TBC WD


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Braille - Ladies - Gold Plated on sale on hmt website.


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

sudip said:


> Janata TBC WD
> View attachment 5868066


What is the story behind this version of Janta?

Thanks
-Anurag


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

AFAIK
There were some overseas order for 8 variants of Janata - White, Silver & Black with golden indices and White, silver, black, Copper & gold with SS indices. All these these had pilot hands as matching the indices and transparent back. Few extra pieces were made as part of procedure for export. All of them has 02231-A movement.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

missed it this time


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

New mesh strap added to my wife's Shakti


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

rajatk said:


> Congrats, is it available anywhere?


Kaushal as you know is hard to find, will inform if extra is available rajat


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

That Janata with gold indicies and tbc is simply fantastic, congratulations!
Torb


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

*Romancing the Romans.* Finally the black one completed the set.


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

sudip said:


> *Romancing the Romans.* Finally the black one completed the set.
> View attachment 5888954


Fantastic!

Where did you find them? I have been looking for them for a long time.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Black one is newly acquired from a collector.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Happy Deepavali Everyone!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you AQK. Wishing all HMT fans a very happy Deepawali.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

Folks,
I found this watch on sale. I'm not sure if the hands are correct. I thought HMT Siddarth had lumed hands. Please let me know if this dial, case, hands look original.
Thanks,
Siddarth


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

All Pilots, All Sona (black, yellow, white), Kohinoor, Braille on sale on HMT site..


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

I could order Sona Black only.
I want Sona White too, but missed it.
someone please post link for Sona White, its not listed in the 'collections' page.


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

Does anyone know if HDFC netbanking is still a valid payment option for orders on hmt website? It was there earlier but cannot find it now.

Thanks
-Anurag


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

aqk said:


> All Pilots, All Sona (black, yellow, white), Kohinoor, Braille on sale on HMT site..


I don't see the Sona White listed anywhere on hmtwatches.in 
Can you share the specific link?


----------



## Unni Chakyat (Nov 6, 2015)

my hmt watches..


----------



## Unni Chakyat (Nov 6, 2015)

with brown strap


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Unni Chakyat said:


> View attachment 6073698
> my hmt watches..


Nice picture, whats the yellow one?


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Unni Chakyat said:


> View attachment 6073698
> my hmt watches..


Nice picture, whats the yellow one?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT showroom at WTC Mumbai has received stocks of the Taurus, Akhil, Sourabh Supreme, Pilot, Janata etc... HTH.


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

I started a thread, but was advised to ask here instead. Does anyone know whether any of these HMT are genuine models, or if they're all "fantasy dials"?


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

The green and blue ones are fantasy dials AFAIK. The black and the white ones seem legit but I have seen tons of repainted ones on eBay.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Halex said:


> I started a thread, but was advised to ask here instead. Does anyone know whether any of these HMT are genuine models, or if they're all "fantasy dials"?


all of them have fantasy dials.


----------



## infested (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm looking for a reputable dealer/person who sells genuine HMT watches, can anybody point me in the right direction? It's very hard to tell if the stuff on ebay is any good... The official HMT site doesn't seem to work for me either, some sort of error. I'm looking for a pilot in particular.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Which Pilot are you looking for?


----------



## infested (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi there, maybe I should clarify, I want a pilot compared to something like a janata, I'm not searching for a very specific variant. I do like the black dial one though. The WUS project one also looks great too, but probably hard to get.
What I want most, is that it would not be a restoration where somebody just put a new dial on a 40 year old corroded watch... Not looking for a frankenwatch. And ebay seems to be full of these...


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Pilot

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Pilot Maroon

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Pilot Blue

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Pilot yellow

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

hari317 said:


> all of them have fantasy dials.


So, the black Devanagari is a fantasy dial? I thought HMT made it at some point and this one could be a repaint of that. (Same with the white urdu, did not know it was fantasy)


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Pilot Green

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Black Pilot

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Pilot Black Arabic

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halex (Sep 25, 2015)

kkindaface said:


> So, the black Devanagari is a fantasy dial? I thought HMT made it at some point and this one could be a repaint of that. (Same with the white urdu, did not know it was fantasy)


It would be pretty interesting if they were genuine, because those are both rather "boring" whereas the two blue and the green all have very "deep" colours that change with the lighting and really draw you in


----------



## infested (Nov 28, 2015)

Just ordered a pilot from hari317 , can't wait for it to get here. I really like the vintage style, it's a nice contrast with my more modern watches... Any ideas what kind of strap suits a black pilot?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kkindaface said:


> So, the black Devanagari is a fantasy dial? I thought HMT made it at some point and this one could be a repaint of that. (Same with the white urdu, did not know it was fantasy)


as far as I know, there are only three factory issued variants of the devnagari dial, the 1-12 full hindi numerals model and the art deco hindi model. There is also a third model in white with bar indices and the word janata written in devnagari. all these three came only in white dials. FWIW, I have encountered these Urdu dial janatas only on ebay.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Pathik said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Pathik, i request more pics of your sona, i wish to study it more. thanks!


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Pathik, i request more pics of your sona, i wish to study it more. thanks!


Hi Hari .....Check it 


hari317 said:


> Pathik, i request more pics of your sona, i wish to study it more. thanks!


Hi Hari .....Check it

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Pathik said:


> Hi Hari .....Check it
> 
> Hi Hari .....Check it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Sona

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Pathik said:


> Sona
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Sona

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Pathik said:


> Hi Hari .....Check it
> 
> Hi Hari .....Check it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Pathik said:


> Hi Hari .....Check it
> 
> Hi Hari .....Check it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Sona

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Pathik said:


> Sona
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


The indices appear OK, but the text looks iffy to me - Text is too coarse (usually finer than this); Not enough space between "Para" and "Shock" - usually a dead giveaway. The 'ech' logo at the bottom - haven't seen that on a Sona (although it may be a genuine variation). Is the HMT logo raised enough? Looks stuck on, and I can't see the INDIA 0231 at the bottom (although it may just be hidden by the bezel and the angle of the picture. Was this acquired from a reputable source? If not it may be a repaint.... (although I may be entirely mistaken).


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Pathik, Thanks for sharing the pics, unfortunately the dial is aftermarket on your Sona. This is just FYI. 
Best
Hari


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Some more of them


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

Guys I am looking for these watches (original only no-repainted or refurbished )in New or in Very Good condition, since I stay in Kerala my luck of finding the ones I need is close to zero(other than hmtonline.com), can some one help me? really appreciate

1. HMT Skeleton - Gold/Stainless Steel
2. HMT Sona - Black Dial
3. HMT Sona - Gold Dial
4. HMT Janatha - Printed Dial with 4 numerals on 12,3,6 & 9
5. HMT Kohinoor - Black Dial
6. HMT Nishat 
7. HMT Sportstar

If anyone could help, it would be great


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

White Pilot is in stock on official HMT website


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

This batch of White Pilots is rumored to be coming out with the Blue hands!



pkulkarni said:


> White Pilot is in stock on official HMT website


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

aqk said:


> This batch of White Pilots is rumored to be coming out with the Blue hands!


Where did you hear about that?


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

Please help me... Very strange, yesterday I ordered White Pilot from HMT official website. Transaction went well, I got CCAVENUE email, SMS from HMT. I could see my order in My Account. Even today morning I checked and order was is in progress, but just before 5 minutes I checked and that order is not in list. Scaring what happens with my order? Does anyone also faced same issue?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

pkulkarni said:


> Please help me... Very strange, yesterday I ordered White Pilot from HMT official website. Transaction went well, I got CCAVENUE email, SMS from HMT. I could see my order in My Account. Even today morning I checked and order was is in progress, but just before 5 minutes I checked and that order is not in list. Scaring what happens with my order? Does anyone also faced same issue?


as long as you have order number, no need to worry. maybe it is a temporary website problem.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

A member on the FB group purchased one from the Bangalore unit and he possibly has confirmations from the staff that the current batch on the website will be shipped with blue hands.



anurag said:


> Where did you hear about that?


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

The black Pilot that HMT came out with earlier this year (chinar Janata converts) had a matte finish with SS second hand. Recently I saw a pic posted elsewhere by someone who had ordered the black Pilot from HMT with a red second hand and the dial appeared glossy like the older black pilots. 
Wondering if HMT has again started applying lacquer on its black pilots. Has anybody here received a black Pilot with glossy dial?


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hmwatch online pictures posted in website slightly differ from what u get when shipped ,for example the kohinoor and pilots i ordered came with red hands although the website pictures doesnt shows the same


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

aqk said:


> This batch of White Pilots is rumored to be coming out with the Blue hands!


Is it so ? I too ordered one ,any confirmations ?


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

Guyz I ordered a HMT Pilot White.I got the bill and all.But now I am not able to see it in my orders list.What to do.I have the bill screenshot with me.

@pkulkarni -Did not see your post.Yeah same issue here as well.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

But did the pilot black come with a glossy dial?
I want to confirm if the newer lots of black Pilot have glossy dials?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> But did the pilot black come with a glossy dial?
> I want to confirm if the newer lots of black Pilot have glossy dials?


Possible. Reportedly, the dials have been made at Tumkur. No power to operate the 90T dial coining press at Ranibagh....


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey Hari, That's an interesting development. What is the 90T coining press?


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

hari317 said:


> as long as you have order number, no need to worry. maybe it is a temporary website problem.


Thanks Hari. let me wait till further action from HMT. I had a call with HMT Person and he said order will get processed, hopefully I will get my shipment soon, waiting eagerly for that.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> Hey Hari, That's an interesting development. What is the 90T coining press?


the coining operation raises the HMT logo and the indices and the guilloche pattern (in case of Sona and White Pilot) from the same base material of the dial. so in other words the logo and the indices and the guilloche are one piece, not separately attached to dial. This is called coining since coins are made using same technique. To do this, tremendous pressure is required. HMT has 90 ton presses to do this dial forming and coining operation.
Best
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

pkulkarni said:


> Thanks Hari. let me wait till further action from HMT. I had a call with HMT Person and he said order will get processed, hopefully I will get my shipment soon, waiting eagerly for that.


great.


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

Hari. You are such a star mate! Having you around is a blessing!


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

Intresting and scaring , even i dont find my order that i placed for white pilot , i highly doubt that there was no white pilot in first place


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

freeman0179 said:


> Intresting and scaring , even i dont find my order that i placed for white pilot , i highly doubt that there was no white pilot in first place


HMT really need to improve UAT for their Website when any updates are released.


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

pkulkarni said:


> Thanks Hari. let me wait till further action from HMT. I had a call with HMT Person and he said order will get processed, hopefully I will get my shipment soon, waiting eagerly for that.


Are u sure? Any one who has recieved the shipment pls update


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

pkulkarni said:


> Thanks Hari. let me wait till further action from HMT. I had a call with HMT Person and he said order will get processed, hopefully I will get my shipment soon, waiting eagerly for that.


Are u sure? Any one who has recieved the shipment pls update


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

aqk said:


> A member on the FB group purchased one from the Bangalore unit and he possibly has confirmations from the staff that the current batch on the website will be shipped with blue hands.


Looks like this is true. Someone posted the pictures of white pilot with blue hands on the FB page:

https://m.facebook.com/groups/105892313937?view=permalink&id=10153873737503938


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Unknowingly I cancelled order.

What to do next?? Reorder It again or to wait for refund and reorder?

Any idea on turn around time for cancellation.

Status is shown as request for cancellation even after two days.


Thank you all.

----
akvikram 

forgive the typos from my windows phone....


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

akvikram said:


> Unknowingly I cancelled order.
> 
> What to do next?? Reorder It again or to wait for refund and reorder?
> 
> ...


Dont worry some more expected


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

Folks,
I bought this watch(HMT Siddarth). I suspect that the hands are not original. Can someone please confirm if the hands for this model are in gold with lume? If so, can you please tell me what other model shared the same hands, so that it becomes easier for me to hunt for them?
Thanks,
Siddarth


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

akvikram said:


> Unknowingly I cancelled order.
> 
> What to do next?? Reorder It again or to wait for refund and reorder?
> 
> ...


the money will be credited back to ur debit / credit card , i cancelled once and it credited balck although there will be no confirmations from hmt ,check with ur bank


----------



## zzsamir (Sep 8, 2013)

freeman0179 said:


> Intresting and scaring , even i dont find my order that i placed for white pilot , i highly doubt that there was no white pilot in first place


It's the same with me: I placed an order for the Pilot White Dial on Dec 8, and received confirmation from CCAvenue, with Order No. and Reference No. but my order is not visible on the hmtwatches.in website under My Orders. I guess it is probably a website glitch. Interestingly, however, I ordered an HMT Pilot Black Dial on Amazon.in (Sold by HMT WATCHES) on Dec 8, and it arrived today.


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

White Pilot is in stock on Official HMT Site again.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

I face same problem ..... I placed an order 2 time ..... I received confirmation mail and msg for second order.....today I get one watch but waiting for second one :-(


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

zzsamir said:


> It's the same with me: I placed an order for the Pilot White Dial on Dec 8, and received confirmation from CCAvenue, with Order No. and Reference No. but my order is not visible on the hmtwatches.in website under My Orders. I guess it is probably a website glitch. Interestingly, however, I ordered an HMT Pilot Black Dial on Amazon.in (Sold by HMT WATCHES) on Dec 8, and it arrived today.


I face same problem ..... I placed an order 2 time ..... I received confirmation mail and msg for second order.....today I get one watch but waiting for second one :-(


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, I am new to this forum and this is my 1st post though i must admit i've been a long time lurker. Anyway wrt to the question of cancelling an order and subsequent actions, i did cancel an order knowingly and the order showed in the web page as "request to cancel" but i received the watches and even today the status in the web page remains unchanged! WRT the second question i too did order a white dial pilot around a week back and i too did receive all the assorted mails etc. and yes the order "disappeared" from my order page but as I shipped my watch to my ShopandShip Account (Aramex) i received an activity yesterday that a watch has been received, now i am eagerly waiting to receive it in my hands.


----------



## akayzer (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys does anyone know any reliable HMT dealers on EBay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

akayzer said:


> Hey guys does anyone know any reliable HMT dealers on EBay?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hari & Fateh used to sell on eBay but haven't seen any watches listed by them lately but I would recommend you pm them directly.


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello friends recived hmt white pilot with blue hands today ;


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

Finally my White Pilot arrives.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Is it with blue hands?
pictures please


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

pkulkarni said:


> Finally my White Pilot arrives.


Nice  for me D-day is next Tuesday. HMT Ecomm division will either ship the watch or refund the money.Let's see.


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

akvikram said:


> Is it with blue hands?
> pictures please



image hosting over 10mb

Yes with blue hands


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

akvikram said:


> Is it with blue hands?
> pictures please



image hosting over 10mb

Yes with blue hands


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes its with Blue Hand only.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

So, the grapevine news was true  I received mine too with blue hands 

Has anyone received the Black Sona which went up for sale about 3 weeks back? I received mine, but the quality of the dial is in shambles. The 'PILOT' is hardly visible to the naked eye and the finish of the indices is all worn out! No one would beleive that its a brand new watch!!! Any one has pic of their's to share?


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

aqk said:


> So, the grapevine news was true  I received mine too with blue hands
> 
> Has anyone received the Black Sona which went up for sale about 3 weeks back? I received mine, but the quality of the dial is in shambles. The 'PILOT' is hardly visible to the naked eye and the finish of the indices is all worn out! No one would beleive that its a brand new watch!!! Any one has pic of their's to share?


Well like hari317 mentioned in a previous post I believe they are clearing all unsold inventory from different shops.So quality of some products may have issues.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> Has anyone received the Black Sona which went up for sale about 3 weeks back? I received mine, but the quality of the dial is in shambles. The 'PILOT' is hardly visible to the naked eye and the finish of the indices is all worn out! No one would beleive that its a brand new watch!!! Any one has pic of their's to share?


Do share some pics.


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Yipee! i received my white dial pilot today and it is with blue hands (hour, minute and seconds), its beautiful, sorry i cant post pics as yet.

Have 1 question to the regular HMT aficionados, if i shake this watch i hear a noise that indicates something is loose inside, is that normal with the hand wound watches perhaps an indaiction that the spring is not fully wound?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Amateur said:


> Yipee! i received my white dial pilot today and it is with blue hands (hour, minute and seconds), its beautiful, sorry i cant post pics as yet.
> 
> Have 1 question to the regular HMT aficionados, if i shake this watch i hear a noise that indicates something is loose inside, is that normal with the hand wound watches perhaps an indaiction that the spring is not fully wound?


congrats on the watch! however, the sound is not normal at all.


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks Hari ji for ur reply, i am worried now abut this watch but it did come with a 1 year waranty so will take it to the a dealer once i am back in India  :-(


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Amateur said:


> Thanks Hari ji for ur reply, i am worried now abut this watch but it did come with a 1 year waranty so will take it to the a dealer once i am back in India  :-(


Just check the caseback, is it loose?


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Cleaned this and added new crystal.


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

any ideas anyone if the white dials with the blue hands will be coming back anytime soon?


----------



## ajhobby (Oct 16, 2015)

My HMT Pilot collection.









Was the white pilot listed a few days back with blue hands??

-AJHobby


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

ajhobby said:


> My HMT Pilot collection.
> 
> Was the white pilot listed a few days back with blue hands??
> 
> -AJHobby


Superlike  By the way how much did the watch case cost and from where you bought it?I am also looking for one.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

White Pilot available on HMT online store .......

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

It is back on sale now hmtwatches.in.



geringv said:


> any ideas anyone if the white dials with the blue hands will be coming back anytime soon?


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

White pilot back online in hmt watches, rush guys


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Attached are some pics. Notice how faded and brushed everything is on the dial (The Sona branding, Para Shock and Jewels is not legible at all and the indices are all worn out). Any comments/reactions?

Has anyone received a better black dial sona recently?







































hari317 said:


> Do share some pics.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.

Your example does look some what dull. The golden colored screen print on Black SONA dials is usually quite dull, yours is slightly more.

I was told once that all Sona dials start as yellow sunray. If there is a finish problem, they are painted over as white and the further rejects are turned black. Lacquering is the last step. The same for the Kohinoor: Silver sunray, yellow sunray, white and then finally black. 

HTH,
Hari


----------



## ajhobby (Oct 16, 2015)

freeman0179 said:


> White pilot back online in hmt watches, rush guys


Got one yesterday night! Keeping fingers crossed and hoping it's the one with blue hands.


----------



## ajhobby (Oct 16, 2015)

mitsena said:


> Superlike  By the way how much did the watch case cost and from where you bought it?I am also looking for one.


Thank you, mitsena! Got the watch case from flipkart. the Borse watch case was listed for Rs.749 and I had a Rs.500 GV...so it cost me Rs.249!
The winding of the pilots is a part of my morning ritual


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello everybody...i recently bought a rajat supreme from hmt official website....my question is that day/date window shows days in english and some japanese/chinese type language instead of hindi...are they using some cheap chinese movement in this expensive watch?...would like ur expert view on type of movement in rajat supreme.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Hello everybody...i recently bought a rajat supreme from hmt official website....my question is that day/date window shows days in english and some japanese/chinese type language instead of hindi...are they using some cheap chinese movement in this expensive watch?...would like ur expert view on type of movement in rajat supreme.


The Language is Japanese. HMT is using Miyota, made in Japan, 8205 movement in these watches without a customised Day wheel, so the watch has been supplied with standard Miyota English/Japanese Day wheel. 
HTH


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Do you have rajat supreme pics to share?


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

rajatk said:


> Do you have rajat supreme pics to share?


this is black dial leather belt rajat supreme....will upload more pics of my hmt collection soon


----------



## infested (Nov 28, 2015)

So, my pilot just arrived (thanks hari317), and it's a very charming watch. Took a while to get here from India, but I'm just happy it's safe and working well. I'll try to post some pictures in the coming days if I manage to get a decent one. It just begs to be put on a nato strap IMHO, too bad I don't have any that are 18mm.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

infested said:


> So, my pilot just arrived (thanks hari317), and it's a very charming watch. Took a while to get here from India, but I'm just happy it's safe and working well. I'll try to post some pictures in the coming days if I manage to get a decent one. It just begs to be put on a nato strap IMHO, too bad I don't have any that are 18mm.


enjoy your watch in good health.


----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)

Great looking watches. Very clean lines and faces. Congrats!


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Just check the caseback, is it loose?


Hi Hari ji, no the caseback is not loose btw some of the more expensive automatic swiss and japanese made watches seem to be making even more noise when shaken i've stopped shaking watches around now for my own sanity sake


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi guys, i am sure this question has been asked quite a bit but i shall ask again, anyone know where and how i can get a HMT skeleton watch?


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

The White Pilot is back in stock now


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Its been coming everyday for a week now and they are sending white pilots with blue hands...i bought 2 already...most beutiful pilot i have seen but finishing has decreased somewhat...i received one pilot with winding wheel protruding outside a bit...it looks pulled out even in normal condition...but still a keeper for collectors


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Its been coming everyday for a week now and they are sending white pilots with blue hands...i bought 2 already...most beutiful pilot i have seen but finishing has decreased somewhat...i received one pilot with winding wheel protruding outside a bit...it looks pulled out even in normal condition...but still a keeper for collectors


Did it not come with a warranty covering manufaturing defects? if yes then can this issue with the winding wheel not be addressed? anyway a spare makes sense for spares atleast


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

hari317 said:


> *HMT Tarun:* Tarun is the Hindi word for Youth and this watch is meant, I suppose, for the very young watch users. I bought this watch for a friend and a fellow WIS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love em.
Am MD friend o mine, Dr. Dar Shah (Nephrologist) wears a Janata. Perfect watch for an MD

Art Ogle


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Its not that bad...watch works fine...anyway i am coveting nass11 with blue dial...heard its dial is too small...would love to see some pics of it if someone has it on forum...


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

Got my HMT white with blue dials delivered today.Thanks a lot to hari317 and pkulkarni for the help


----------



## zzsamir (Sep 8, 2013)

My shipment of HMT watches has still not arrived (ordered on Dec 8, and no one is picking up on the HMT number (080-23330333). Though I did manage to get through a couple of days ago, I was asked to call another number (a cell phone), and no one picked up. Sadly for me, I wanted them in time for Christmas, but it looks like it is bye bye to my Pilot WD, Janata Silver Dial, Rashmi, Supriya, and Kapila.


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

mitsena said:


> Got my HMT white with blue dials delivered today.Thanks a lot to hari317 and pkulkarni for the help


Congratulations mitsena


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

insider info ;-)


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

check for puneet gugnani on ebay


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

HMT Trishul...steel blue colour with a darker blue contour is just awesome. Why did HT did not venture more into these colours? By far the heaviest of the HMTs'


----------



## smoothsweephand (Sep 11, 2012)

I had several HMT Pilots and gave them away as gifts over the years. Here is my last one: white dial original LE.








,


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

This one is a keeper for sure....decades from now people will always remember hmt for its white pilot with blue hands...also u have big heart for sure for giving away pilots as gift as i cant even allow people to touch my collection of pilots...


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

Darn it... missed the white pilots again... Hopefully will get hold of one of them when it gets back on line and fingers crossed they are still shipping them with the blue hands.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes they r shipping with blue hands for now and it was coming daily for past week....will post here when its available again


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

well the White Pilot is back in stock at the moment.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Gone...damn fast


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello , I was wondering any members in this forum are hmt lovers based in UAE ? Any members ? I feel alone :-(


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Gone...damn fast


back in stock now, at the moment.


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

I dont think i've seen the Vijay Nl WD before this on the website anyway its there now and looks like a fine piece, anyone have pics of this particular model to share?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Amateur said:


> I dont think i've seen the Vijay Nl WD before this on the website anyway its there now and looks like a fine piece, anyone have pics of this particular model to share?


I had posted this pic of my Vijay NL a long while back(link to more pics), here it is again. The dial is silver colored.


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

https://www.hmtwatches.in/1709/product-details/pilot-white.html Back in stock till now ,very much tempted to order another one


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

hari317 said:


> I had posted this pic of my Vijay NL a long while back(link to more pics), here it is again. The dial is silver colored.


Hari Ji, thanks for the pics I've already placed my order! I really can't digest it that HMT was allowed to atrophy the way it has :-(


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

One of my white pilot has misaligned hands...minute hands lags 7 minutes while hour hand hits indices....what to do?...is it solvable problem?


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

hari317 said:


> I had posted this pic of my Vijay NL a long while back(link to more pics), here it is again. The dial is silver colored.


Nice Hari Vijay! I need to get my hands on one.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> One of my white pilot has misaligned hands...minute hands lags 7 minutes while hour hand hits indices....what to do?...is it solvable problem?


easy problem, any decent watchmaker can put it right, else contact HMT.


----------



## tmp-meteque (Nov 27, 2015)

What's the official website? I can't open hmtwatches.in.









Anyway, I bought this one a few days ago, it's my first hmt and I can't be more excited.

@hari317, your Vijay looks really good. I didn't see that model before.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

tmp-meteque said:


> What's the official website? I can't open hmtwatches.in.
> 
> View attachment 6466705
> 
> ...


Yes thats the official website...it goes down like this sometime...but its reliable generally....my experience says it is best to buy hmt watch from official website only.....hmt watches from ebay seller are not reliable


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> One of my white pilot has misaligned hands...minute hands lags 7 minutes while hour hand hits indices....what to do?...is it solvable problem?


Similar issue with mine White Pilot. I took it to one of the watchmaker company and they did it without any cost saying watch is in Guarantee and they are official service center for HMT. They are very impressed with Brand New, White Dialed, Blue Handed, The HMT Pilot Watch.


----------



## tmp-meteque (Nov 27, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Yes thats the official website...it goes down like this sometime...but its reliable generally....my experience says it is best to buy hmt watch from official website only.....hmt watches from ebay seller are not reliable


I see. I wanted to buy one for several months now, but every time I tried to go to its website it was down so, I just gave up.
Next time I will be more patient. Thank you.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

pkulkarni said:


> Similar issue with mine White Pilot. I took it to one of the watchmaker company and they did it without any cost saying watch is in Guarantee and they are official service center for HMT. They are very impressed with Brand New, White Dialed, Blue Handed, The HMT Pilot Watch.


The hmt white pilot is keeper for sure...it is stunningly retro...but it seems hmt is flooding market with white pilot, they are listing a new batch almost everyday which kind of takes away the rarity factor of white pilot...


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

I ordered 2 watches from hmt online website using international credit card from Dubai,  I recived order confirmation and the amount is deducted from my card too, after some time the order page in hmt is showing order cancelled :-( Its been more than 10 days now, anybody has this issue? Pls share


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

freeman0179 said:


> I ordered 2 watches from hmt online website using international credit card from Dubai, I recived order confirmation and the amount is deducted from my card too, after some time the order page in hmt is showing order cancelled :-( Its been more than 10 days now, anybody has this issue? Pls share


Hi, dont worry sometimes this does happen, are u using thr SnS service by Aramex if yes then you should be receiving an activity update by mail, if this item is being shipped to an address in India then suggest you check with the anyone at that address

I faced the same situation where the order disappeared from the order page, FYI I have received the watch but the order perse still is not there in the order page 

BTW why do you use an international DXB Cc, isnt it cheaper to use an Indian Cc and avoid exchange rates fluctations and service charges?


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

Wishing all WUS members and HMT fans a very happy new year !


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy New Year guys


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

A very happy new year to all. Let's hope for new HMT models in 2016


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes happy new year. New models that would be nice. Not sure what the situation is now.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajhobby (Oct 16, 2015)

The Janata Hindi was up for sale on HMT's website yesterday night and I got it!! 
Happy new year to all!!


----------



## ajhobby (Oct 16, 2015)

The Janata Hindi was up for sale on HMT website. I got it! Happy new year to all!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wishing all WISs a very happy new year!


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Happy new year to fellow hmt fans....i just wish hmt list sona black and yellow in this year as my collection is missing brand new factory made hmt sonas....more experienced collectors may know if or when there is any chance of hmt listting sonas as they didnt made it available in 2015


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Happy New Year 2016.
So Rajat and many others including yours truly, our hopes of new models or some of the classics coming back up on sale seems to take flight.

The front page and page 8 article from the Times of India newspaper brings some cheer. Ranibagh factory of HMT starts working for today after being closed for 2+ years. Power supply restored and operations begin today. Attached clippings for more details.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this excellent news.


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

ajhobby said:


> The Janata Hindi was up for sale on HMT's website yesterday night and I got it!!
> Happy new year to all!!


Oops! Missed this one but i would have hated myself even more if it had been the arabic one!


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

The Amateur said:


> ajhobby said:
> 
> 
> > The Janata Hindi was up for sale on HMT's website yesterday night and I got it!!
> ...


If you mean the pilot Arabic - that too was up for sale last nite


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> rajatk said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have rajat supreme pics to share?
> ...


Looks quite royal in the pic. Somehow I haven't come across wristshots of the Rajat Supreme. Is it because it is heavy or fits too large on a regular wrist? I haven't seen any hmt Supreme models in real.
I'm contemplating buying a black dial rajat supreme as a daily beater but wondering if it's one of those models which are fantastic collectibles but not great to use regularly. Would appreciate inputs from those who've used it (black or white dial)
Thanks


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

rajatk said:


> Looks quite royal in the pic. Somehow I haven't come across wristshots of the Rajat Supreme. Is it because it is heavy or fits too large on a regular wrist? I haven't seen any hmt Supreme models in real.
> I'm contemplating buying a black dial rajat supreme as a daily beater but wondering if it's one of those models which are fantastic collectibles but not great to use regularly. Would appreciate inputs from those who've used it (black or white dial)
> Thanks


very true its a very large and heavy watch especially if you are using light weight hmt mechanical watches regularly


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Here are wristshots of some of my collection with rajat for comparison....as far as heavyness factor is concerned mine is with leather belt so it is very comfortable on my wrist...a bit heavier compared to 17 jewels ofcourse but not uncomfortable.


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Here are wristshots of some of my collection with rajat for comparison....as far as heavyness factor is concerned mine is with leather belt so it is very comfortable on my wrist...a bit heavier compared to 17 jewels ofcourse but not uncomfortable.


Love the jubilee, are these still readily available? I speak in relative terms ofcourse


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, anyone have wrist shots of the Shakti? Wonder what it looks like with the strange looking lugs?


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

I have shakti....very small dial almost like women watch....not worth buying...it wud b wise to buy another janata from that money instead


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> I have shakti....very small dial almost like women watch....not worth buying...it wud b wise to buy another janata from that money instead


Thanks Dhaivat, that's what i feared and thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

HMT Pilot Black Arabic and yellow now join the orange on sale at the HMT.IN site


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

The Amateur said:


> HMT Pilot Black Arabic and yellow now join the orange on sale at the HMT.IN site


Guess there are some very fast movers out there, both are now "out of stock" Hope some of the members from WUS have been lucky


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Shakti and Sundar are AWESOME dial watches. For some wrists, the dial watch may look small, but they are gems to behold.


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, i am looking to getting the following 
1) Jubilee (with spotted dial)
2) Kohinoor (red and/or green)
3) Jhalak
4) skeleton
preferably new  any ideas my friends?


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

The Amateur said:


> Hi, i am looking to getting the following
> 1) Jubilee (with spotted dial)
> 2) Kohinoor (red and/or green)
> 3) Jhalak
> ...


somebody put a new jalak in www.olx.in

http://olx.in/i2/item/brand-new-hmt-jhalak-ID11WzoT.html#:8a8d31cf1a


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Pilot white and Pilot Arabic Available at HMT portal.
I ordered two pieces


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

The Amateur said:


> Hi, i am looking to getting the following
> 1) Jubilee (with spotted dial)
> 2) Kohinoor (red and/or green)
> 3) Jhalak
> ...


the jubilee u see in my pics is refurbished one....bought from ebay...a word of caution when buying frm ebay..u dont always get good product...


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> the jubilee u see in my pics is refurbished one....bought from ebay...a word of caution when buying frm ebay..u dont always get good product...


Thank you sir for the heads up, with reference to your jubilee was it advertised as used or new? i ask as i have seen a few watches i like and they are advertised as "new" but i know through this forum that these models have been discontinued and so i am in two minds regading the purchase


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

The Amateur said:


> Thank you sir for the heads up, with reference to your jubilee was it advertised as used or new? i ask as i have seen a few watches i like and they are advertised as "new" but i know through this forum that these models have been discontinued and so i am in two minds regading the purchase


Its from seller vintagecollection1313 and listed as used and priced at 1666 rs....if u r lucky he will send u good piece..


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Its from seller vintagecollection1313 and listed as used and priced at 1666 rs....if u r lucky he will send u good piece..


This was a seller i had on my radar....i will try him out and lets see how lucky i am


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

For anyone left to buy a white pilot, its been back on the HMT site for quite some time today


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeaah!!! finally managed to be on time and order a white Pilot. Hopefully will get the one with blue hands.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Some more of them


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Janata Silver with Exhibition case back. This is with Steel indices.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Romancing the Romans. A few HMT Roman numeral watches with its affordable counterparts from various parts of the world.
View attachment pixlr_20160105133127367.jpg


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Hmt closes shop today....cabinet com on economic affairs gives final closure to hmt watches...hmt ceases production of new watches...sorry to those who lost on white pilot..last chance to buy your favourites hmt....ek yug ka ant a gaya aj....love u hmt..


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Article in Mint today
Finally, time runs out for HMT - Livemint


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello folks, heading to India the 15th to the 24th of January (Bangalore and Mumbai), is it still possible to buy HMT watches and if so, where?

I would love a Sona, or maybe a Pilot. 

Thanks


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sduford said:


> Hello folks, heading to India the 15th to the 24th of January (Bangalore and Mumbai), is it still possible to buy HMT watches and if so, where?
> 
> I would love a Sona, or maybe a Pilot.
> 
> Thanks


In mumbai, pls buy at the HMT company showroom located at world trade centre, cuffe parade.


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

nimod said:


> Pilot white and Pilot Arabic Available at HMT portal.
> I ordered two pieces


Received both white Pilots with blue hands


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Cant believe i just bagged myself blue dial rajat supreme....will put pics as soon as that beauty arrives....


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

Got my white pilot blue hands delivered yesterday. and it IS a beauty. I hadnt noticed it earlier, but the hourly indices are also green coloured.

Not sure if you guys can notice it, but the seconds hand definitely has a slight curve towards the tip. I dont think i'll be able to get an exchange, but maybe somebody can repair it for me. Or maybe i'll keep it like


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

geringv said:


> Got my white pilot blue hands delivered yesterday. and it IS a beauty. I hadnt noticed it earlier, but the hourly indices are also green coloured.
> 
> Not sure if you guys can notice it, but the seconds hand definitely has a slight curve towards the tip. I dont think i'll be able to get an exchange, but maybe somebody can repair it for me. Or maybe i'll keep it like


slight sideways curve of the seconds hand is technically a defect, but i have seen it on too many HMTs, I now think it is normal on a HMT.

Best
Hari


----------



## tmp-meteque (Nov 27, 2015)

My first hmt and I'm impressed with the quality of this watch.


----------



## Shazbot (Nov 6, 2011)

I just received my first HMT, a black pilot bought from ebonitepens on ebay or hari317 on these forums. I knew that the quality of HMT wasn't a strong point and that I should expect some flaws. I am however a bit disappointed with the watch I received. To Hari's credit he offered me a full refund but he is out of steel seconds hand black pilots for an exchange. He assured me that these flaws are in line with what to expect from HMT. He also offered me an exchange with a red seconds hand black pilot which I am considering. I wanted to get other pilot owners opinions on the watch I received to help me make a decision. My grievances are:

1) The brushed sides have gouges in them that are pretty deep and would not be able to be brushed out without reprofiling the watch case

2) The hour hand has a large piece of lume attached to it


Opinions?


----------



## vien_et (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey Shazbot, welcome and congrats on your first HMT. 

While I have come to expect minor defects in their watches, such as dust flecks inside the dial, small scratches on the acrylic crystal, and minor gaps between the crown and bezel, this is the first time I have noticed a case in such a poor state. 

It all depends on whether you can live with it. If not, and since Hari has been gracious enough to replace or refund you the money, you have a couple of options to work with.

All the best


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

I believe u shud go with red second one replacement....it looks pretty cool too....i myself have it...and yes i have heard that hmt lately is assembling refurbished watches from parts that are leftover so quality has gone worse...


----------



## Shazbot (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I spoke with Hari and will be exchanging it for the red seconds hand version. I like the all steel look, but would rather have a watch without the case damage and hour hand issue.


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

After haunting the hmt website for months, this Pilot suddenly became available, I clicked buy, paid for it and received my confirmation.
Then I tried ten minutes later to get another for a friend - all gone!

My Pilot arrived today, along with bucketloads of nostalgia for my teens when an HMT Pilot was the watch of choice in India. Here it is and it looks wonderful!


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

my HMT Pilot has the same blue hands, can't notice any curve on the seconds hand, unless you mean curving down towards the dial at the end? Mine appears to have this, but I believe this to be a deliberate design, given the dome glass?


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

A small edit friend. It's not a deliberate design. The seconds hand is straight. It's the dome crystal which makes it look tilted downwards the dial on the edges.



filcord said:


> my HMT Pilot has the same blue hands, can't notice any curve on the seconds hand, unless you mean curving down towards the dial at the end? Mine appears to have this, but I believe this to be a deliberate design, given the dome glass?


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

filcord said:


> my HMT Pilot has the same blue hands, can't notice any curve on the seconds hand, unless you mean curving down towards the dial at the end? Mine appears to have this, but I believe this to be a deliberate design, given the dome glass?


Congrats Fil.

I guess the downward curve is natural, mine has a sideways curve I notice that your crown fits nicely into the case. Mine has a small gap just like in my black pilot. I must say though, the white and blue combo is really good. Wore it to office today and got a lot compliments.


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

geringv said:


> Congrats Fil.
> 
> I guess the downward curve is natural, mine has a sideways curve I notice that your crown fits nicely into the case. Mine has a small gap just like in my black pilot. I must say though, the white and blue combo is really good. Wore it to office today and got a lot compliments.


On this photo it appears there's no curve really just an optical illusion


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

The first batch of pilots came with black strap and the second with brown strap, i think the brown looks cooler , i have both ;-)

With brown strap

jpg images

notice the scratch on back

upload pic[/url

This is my pilot with black strap

[url=http://postimage.org/]
gif upload


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Can we expect any more pilot white or black from HMT?


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

nimod said:


> Can we expect any more pilot white or black from HMT?


My guess is no.....no more new watches have been uploaded on hmt site in last 5 days....i think pilots will not come now....


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

nimod said:


> Can we expect any more pilot white or black from HMT?


I believe it depends on whether they still have any of the Chinar Janatas left for converting into Pilots.

Wondering why did HMT not also convert some of the Janatas to Jawans. Jawan's been out of circulation for quite some time


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> My guess is no.....no more new watches have been uploaded on hmt site in last 5 days....i think pilots will not come now....


Phew... got my whites on the last day....


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

geringv said:


> Phew... got my whites on the last day....


If no more white pilot comes now as we all fear..i guess yours would be one of the last white pilot produced by hmt which makes it rarerst of rare item....


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

As promised here are pics of my new rajat supreme blue dial....though i would say hmt cheated me as i bought and paid for watch with steel strap and they sent me one with leather strap...also box in which watch arrived was the one used for 17 jewels and not fancy one in which my earlier rajat supreme arrived....still i am happy to get this beauty.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> As promised here are pics of my new rajat supreme blue dial....though i would say hmt cheated me as i bought and paid for watch with steel strap and they sent me one with leather strap...also box in which watch arrived was the one used for 17 jewels and not fancy one in which my earlier rajat supreme arrived....still i am happy to get this beauty.
> View attachment 6684794
> View attachment 6684810
> View attachment 6685050
> View attachment 6685178


Congratulation ... Blue Dial Rajat Supreme


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello dear members, could you please assist by telling me if the picture attached below is a geniune refurbished dial, a close reproduction of the original or a fantasy dial altogether, thanks in advance


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

The Amateur said:


> Hello dear members, could you please assist by telling me if the picture attached below is a geniune refurbished dial, a close reproduction of the original or a fantasy dial altogether, thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 6691138


this is a refurbished dial, also check the crown is from one from vintage models, in any cases if u like get it as even refurbished jublie with dotted dials are hard to find


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

This seller vintagecollection1313 sends good product...i have this refurbished jubilee...but its a hit or miss kind of deal...he sent me one crappy sona with winding wheel that only great khali can move....those were by 1600 rs down the tubes...but he also sent me one vintage jubilee which is classy product just like shown in your pic....


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Talked to HMT Ranibagh office. They have stopped production and don't have any plans to restart.
Our only hope is left over pieces that may be collected by the Bangalore warehouse.
I guess there will be some update on HMT portal tomorrow or day after.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

nimod said:


> Talked to HMT Ranibagh office. They have stopped production and don't have any plans to restart.
> Our only hope is left over pieces that may be collected by the Bangalore warehouse.
> I guess there will be some update on HMT portal tomorrow or day after.


I would still suggest to all friends here not to spend all your spare money on watches currently listed on website...i believe some really great watches will be listed as soon as stock from showrooms will start coming back in near future....save your money for now and keep checking site....


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Heavy selling going on hmt site....cant believe chirag brown went out of stock.....


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

Since closure of hmt is officialy confirmed people would buy left over models and later sell for higher rates in future


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Find some HMT surya,tareeque,Kailash








Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## _XII_ (Jan 15, 2012)

I would like to ask about the current Pilot and Janata watches sold at www.hmtwatches.in. Both are out of stock at the moment, but:

- Are the lugs drilled?
- Are the case sides polished?
- Can I take a fresh movement of these and put it into (say) an old Pilot, Janata, Jawan, Kohinoor etc. ?

Thank you.


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

_XII_ said:


> I would like to ask about the current Pilot and Janata watches sold at www.hmtwatches.in. Both are out of stock at the moment, but:
> 
> - Are the lugs drilled?
> - Are the case sides polished?
> ...


My Pilot has no drilled lugs. The top and bottom are polished,sides have a brushed finish


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Any one has this model - inox / ixgs 43a bd
Please post a picture


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Any one has this model - inox / ixgs 43a bd
Please post a picture


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Guys just to share.. Added beige perlon to my white pilot..


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

demag said:


> Hmt Tareeq. Just got this from the bay. I was slightly disappointed when it arrived because it wouldn't run for more than a couple of seconds. I took the back off and removed the movement expecting the worst but when the movement was out of the case it ran great. Turned out the plastic spacer was fouling the balance wheel! Gave it the traditional light lube and put it back together. The case has a few marks, the metal bracelet is scrap but the dial is absolutely spotless brilliant white. The hands are good as well. A nice brown strap and I think it will be quite presentable.
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


Hi, I'm interested in buying the HMT JHG52 Tareeq. But I can't seem to find any information about the size of the case/dial. Can anyone on this thread help me confirm the watch size? Thanks!


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

My new white pilot's crown stem broke . Part of the stem is inside the movement, anybody knows how to fix it? The watch is under warranty
Pls help


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

freeman0179 said:


> My new white pilot's crown stem broke . Part of the stem is inside the movement, anybody knows how to fix it? The watch is under warranty
> Pls help


The repair is easy for any watchmaker. He needs to have the spare HMT stem, he will size the stem and then fit it to your watch.


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> If no more white pilot comes now as we all fear..i guess yours would be one of the last white pilot produced by hmt which makes it rarerst of rare item....


hahaha.... if only there was a way to prove that mine was one of the last


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

White Pilot LE. The current lot of white pilot is the baby born from this one.
View attachment pixlr_20160128120440390.jpg


----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Does anybody here has a pic of HMT Supriya older model, which had an ovalish square dial. 
My mother had one in the 1980s. It cost Rs.300 back then. She lent it to someone, then the crystal came off, and watch was eventually lost.


----------



## mitsena (Sep 27, 2015)

hari317 said:


> The Cellphone pics of the SAGL-01 and the SASL-02 taken at HMT showroom:


Found pics posted by hari around 2 + years back for the skeleton watches.Looks awesome 
Will definitely get one if they become available now.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone know any markets/sources I can trawl in Bangalore for used HMT (and/or other 60s/70s) watches? I petitioned one frequent responder to this thread through PM (assuming he's in Bangalore), but got no response. Any leads would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

lsiravi said:


> Anyone know any markets/sources I can trawl in Bangalore for used HMT (and/or other 60s/70s) watches? I petitioned one frequent responder to this thread through PM (assuming he's in Bangalore), but got no response. Any leads would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


I have observed some shops at Majestic, but I don't live in Bangalore and not very familiar with the ins and outs.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

No more new watches are coming on hmt website....what happened to last batch of watches that were supposed to come from ranibaugh factory.....anybody has any updates....i am desperate to lay my hand on adsl series watch if hmt makes them available....


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Info as of now is that the production/assembly has completely stopped since last week, and people are busy in completing there paperwork, stock taking / packing etc to be shipped to one place in bangalore, so as such nothing new coming online, neither are the deliveries of ordered watches. After present employees are relieved , whether the stock would be sold online individually or the lot is auctioned is anybody's guess. Though chances of online looks doubtful now as per my view.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

the one said:


> , so as such nothing new coming online, neither are the deliveries of ordered watches.


Thats sad...even deliveries are not coming for paid watches is rather sad for people whose money is stuck.....if its true than thanx for warning as i was thinking about buying few quartz watches online...


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

No issues ,Will try to keep you posted if I get info regarding change in the situation


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

I find it suprising that paid items are not being shipped, i received a watch as late as 2 weeks back for an order that was placed 1 week prior to that.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Last month frantic gate crashing with the HMT factory, HMT outlets in Bangalore and few dealers too paidoff!!
I was able to collect a few HMT mechanical & automatics... They are the beautyb-)





















































































I will not rest till I get those Kohinoor Blue, Green, Red, NASS 13,Pinaki, Sona.... Long Live HMT


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Vikram and black Arabic Janata are interesting!!



Vikrama said:


> Last month frantic gate crashing with the HMT factory, HMT outlets in Bangalore and few dealers too paidoff!!
> I was able to collect a few HMT mechanical & automatics... They are the beautyb-)
> View attachment 7001530
> View attachment 7001554
> ...


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Dude thats sexy collection especially chirag blue and black janata...except those two i have all of those watches and all time favourite blue dial rajat supreme....although my hunt for skeleton and adsl is still on....i will hunt them till the end of time


----------



## baachitraka (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello,

My name is Mohindar currently residing in Germany. Though there are many mechanical watches available here but I have very soft spot on our 'HMT'. 

I do not own any HMT's yet and looking to collect nice fully mechanical watches. Where to start? Your opinions please.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

baachitraka said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Mohindar currently residing in Germany. Though there are many mechanical watches available here but I have very soft spot on our 'HMT'.
> 
> I do not own any HMT's yet and looking to collect nice fully mechanical watches. Where to start? Your opinions please.


It is better late than never!!!

Start with Vijay, Chirag, Janata, Pilot, Kohinoor, Kailash, Rajat, NASS, NAGG, Pinaki....whatever you can find go on collecting


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Yesterday's hunt in local watch dealer yielded a Vijay & Kohinoor Silver...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

today's untiring persuasion yielded the timeless beauty Sona and masculine Taurus


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

3 of 4 grabbed off ebay.....









https://m.facebook.com/avgguyswatchcollecting/


----------



## vien_et (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey Vikrama,

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

How much you paid for the Pilot ? The dial and the seconds hand seems quite strange.


----------



## 6138 (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful electric blue dial!!


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

This airavat watch was a pet project of guy named prateek shujanya if i am not wrong.....its basically hmt watch but not made in hmt factory if i presume...they were available in brown green and blue dials.....its one sexy watch


----------



## prateekshujanya (Jan 1, 2013)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> This airavat watch was a pet project of guy named prateek shujanya if i am not wrong.....its basically hmt watch but not made in hmt factory if i presume...they were available in brown green and blue dials.....its one sexy watch


Thank you!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> Beautiful electric blue dial!!


Finally I managed to grab Pinaki...thank God.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Vikrama said:


> Finally I managed to grab Pinaki...thank God.
> View attachment 7028425


Pinaki was a nice find and quite rare.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Vikrama said:


> Finally I managed to grab Pinaki...thank God.
> View attachment 7028425


Pinaki was a nice find and quite rare.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The ADSL Family - 02-03-04
View attachment pixlr_20160212114603254.jpg


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

HMT Pinaki


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

HMT Janat Black with SS and Golden indices and display back.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Today's treasure hunt resulted in finding these Gems !! Chanakya, Sarathi, Gautam, Kohinoor Pink, Prakruthi .....wow HMT you are Great!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

I consider myself lucky for finding vintage models like Chanakya, Vijay dual tone, Gautam and Prakruthi!!!
The Chankya model year stamp says it was made in 79!
Kohinoor pink is so elegant (I am still searching for the Green & Blue dial).


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello Vikarama, I am really happy for you but please do tell me where exactly have you been able to hunt these beauties down?


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

prateekshujanya said:


> Thank you!


 r u still making those airavata...if yes then whats the price?


----------



## sfbaydawg (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a HMT Janata Art Deco which my parents purchased at HMT in Bangalore in 2014. It did a fantastic job in keeping time until one day a few months back it just stopped. The watch still has power in it - I had wound the watch well that morning. It stopped suddenly that afternoon.

I live in the SF Bay Area. I doubt anyone here would know how to repair a movement unknown to them. But if there is someone do let me know.

Alternatively, could anyone recommend a place in Mumbai or Bangalore where I could get it repaired?

I have a couple of franken Janata watches which are running well. How easy would it be for someone to just swap out the movement from the dead one with one of my other watches?

Thanks.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sfbaydawg said:


> Alternatively, could anyone recommend a place in Mumbai or Bangalore where I could get it repaired?


HMT showroom in WTC, Cuffe Parade, Mumbai should be able to help you.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Vikrama said:


> I consider myself lucky for finding vintage models like Chanakya, Vijay dual tone, Gautam and Prakruthi!!!
> The Chankya model year stamp says it was made in 79!
> Kohinoor pink is so elegant (I am still searching for the Green & Blue dial).[/QUOT
> 
> Congratulations Vikrama , you are getting some beautiful rare HMT gems. Nice pics too. And at the rate that you are going I am sure you will get what you desire pretty soon. Happy hunting .


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

That Gautam is fantastic


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

I thought of going a bit slow after collecting HMT Pinaki...but the bar has to be raised again for HMT Kaushal! have to start looking for Kaushal


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Inviting HMT collectors to show off their rare ones, like the Leo 4 hander, Taurus 4 Hander , Excel 4 hander, Kaushal etc...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

thought of of resting after finding a Pinkai...it seems the bar has to be raised again for HMT Kaushal...have to restart hunting season!


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Help required:
Does anyone know that showroom in patna is still open at:
Bhumi Vikas Bank Building, Budh Marg, Pin Code: 800001
Visiting Patna for a day.. Thinking to see if I can buy few hmt watches..


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

hari317 said:


> Inviting HMT collectors to show off their rare ones, like the Leo 4 hander, Taurus 4 Hander , Excel 4 hander, Kaushal etc...


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Inviting HMT collectors to show off their rare ones, like the Leo 4 hander, Taurus 4 Hander , Excel 4 hander, Kaushal etc...


Hari Sir, Your wish is our command , but the Leo will have to come from you or...;-)

HMT Kaushal


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Can you hunt down adsl blue dial from somewhere?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Hari Sir, Your wish is our command , but the Leo will have to come from you or...;-)
> 
> HMT Kaushal
> View attachment 7102410


Nice Kaushal. Thanks for sharing. I have already posted the pics of my Leo, Taurus,Excel etc, Maybe I should take some new pics and post.

Keep the pics coming.

Best
Hari


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Nice Kaushal. Thanks for sharing. I have already posted the pics of my Leo, Taurus,Excel etc, Maybe I should take some new pics and post.
> 
> Keep the pics coming.
> 
> ...


Yes Hari Sir, I think recent pics from you of these rare gems is due.;-) .


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Jitzz said:


> Help required:
> Does anyone know that showroom in patna is still open at:
> Bhumi Vikas Bank Building, Budh Marg, Pin Code: 800001
> Visiting Patna for a day.. Thinking to see if I can buy few hmt watches..


It was closed about 1 year back.
But another watch shop close to this address used to sell HMT watches.
If you are going there, must try once.


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

sudip said:


> The ADSL Family - 02-03-04


Hi @sudip,
Please tell me case diameter of ADSL 03 and ADSL 04.
Thanks..


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

nimod said:


> It was closed about 1 year back.
> But another watch shop close to this address used to sell HMT watches.
> If you are going there, must try once.


Hi Nimod,

Thanks, do you happen to know the name of nearby shop..

Cheers,
Jitzz


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Some additions to the HMT site


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

HMT outlet people might be sick of seeing my face quite often!.
Though the traffic or the blazing Sun are not the deterrent factor, the visits are getting futile by the day as I am not able to see Mechanical or Automatics on the display shelves. Most of the Automatics and manual watches are neatly tucked in boxes and stored in the adjoining room.. I was able to see some boxes and identified Kedars, Taurus, Kailash, Kaushals etc....

(no Kaushal ..just kidding)
I have made five trips for this month already and I am just seeing only a couple of Vijay and Chetan and a few quartz only!

I am going to visit Bellary Road showroom tomorrow and find out....


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## hellotabasco (Dec 19, 2015)

hello Hari!

im currently looking for a HMT jubilee too and came across with this model! do you know anything about it? also i would like to know if its authentic?

thanks in advance, cheers!!!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

hellotabasco said:


> hello Hari!
> 
> im currently looking for a HMT jubilee too and came across with this model! do you know anything about it? also i would like to know if its authentic?
> 
> ...


Tabasco, observe the hour hand is of flat cross-section and minute hand is of curved cross-section. That should ring some bells. FWIW, I never came across HMT selling this type of dial.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

The family protrait !!
View attachment 7146634
View attachment 7146642
View attachment 7146658
View attachment 7146674
View attachment 7146706
View attachment 7146738


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Gold or more than gold 








Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

What are you planning to do of so many Sona's?



Pathik said:


> Gold or more than gold
> View attachment 7164202
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Was talking to somebody from HMT regarding the shut down. I was told that there is still some ambiguity around it. While HMT watches will cease to exist as a company, a part of its watch manufacturing capability might be retained within HMT group that might continue to manufacture watches on a lower scale. Wondering the feasibility of the same...


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

rajatk said:


> Was talking to somebody from HMT regarding the shut down. I was told that there is still some ambiguity around it. While HMT watches will cease to exist as a company, a part of its watch manufacturing capability might be retained within HMT group that might continue to manufacture watches on a lower scale. Wondering the feasibility of the same...


at their current selling price, i doubt if it'll be feasible. however, they could then turn this into an on demand production with high quality outputs and therefore charge a premium


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi,My cousin just got back from india and he got me couple of HMT watches.I was wandering if anyone could confirm me that these are legit?
Thanks
Karan

hmt rajat & pilot.




























Re-uploaded the pictures,please let me know if it works or not.


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi,My cousin just got back from india and he got me couple of HMT watches.I was wandering if anyone could confirm me that these are legit?
> Thanks
> Karan
> 
> ...


Not sure about the Rajat, but the Pilot looks like it has been re-cased. The pilot case is usually a slimmer profile, so if the movement isn't sitting flush with the case, you might have trouble with accuracy. That being said, I'd leave this to the experts in the forum to analyse better.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Unfortunately, 19th March will be the date when the curtains come down on HMT.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

All for hmt lovers or Collectors 


aqk said:


> What are you planning to do of so many Sona's?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

NASS 12 Blue found its younger brother NASS 11!
View attachment 7229410


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

View attachment 7229466
View attachment 7229474
View attachment 7229482


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Classic Kohinoor....








Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

View attachment 7291778
View attachment 7291786
View attachment 7291794
View attachment 7291802
found some more Gems! Skyblue colour Sandeep, Roman dial Janata Deluxe, Good old Shalimar, Akash


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Is that a factory correct Sandeep dial?


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Really liking the white dial Nass11.










Great colour combination here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Vikrama;found some more Gems! Skyblue colour Sandeep said:


> Thats a cute looking Akash, Quite a haul . Congrats


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Is that a factory correct Sandeep dial?


Yes Hari! That's an authentic HMT "Sandeep" sky blue dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Still a long way to go!! till I find Kaushal!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

oh yes! It is our own Patek-Philip !


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Any has HMT Gouri? Please post pics if you have one. Thanks.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Janata Transparent Back Cover Sil-Gd , on a HMT Inox Strap
View attachment 7305202


----------



## rshankar (Jul 31, 2015)

Dear Hari, very interesting note of yours on deciphering of the case codes. To add, I have a Kohinoor Black Dial bought online in 2015 with case code 040911 screw-type back. Can I infer that this is made in WFT (Tumkur) since WF-4 is Tumkur and probably produced in 2011 - but one doubt that creeps in, is whether WFT produced hand-winders in 2011 as some say WFT stopped making mechanicals in 90s and shifted entirely to Quartz production. That leaves us to think about the other two - WF-3 (Chinar) and WF-5 (Ranibagh) but the coding convention is again different since WF-3 has 4 digits without gap eg. 0398 and Ranibagh has 6 digits in split form eg. 5 11 005. Anyway that you could help me out to infer ? One additional info is the bottom print on the dial says INDIA 0231 as the movement type.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rshankar said:


> Dear Hari, very interesting note of yours on deciphering of the case codes. To add, I have a Kohinoor Black Dial bought online in 2015 with case code 040911 screw-type back. Can I infer that this is made in WFT (Tumkur) since WF-4 is Tumkur and probably produced in 2011 - but one doubt that creeps in, is whether WFT produced hand-winders in 2011 as some say WFT stopped making mechanicals in 90s and shifted entirely to Quartz production. That leaves us to think about the other two - WF-3 (Chinar) and WF-5 (Ranibagh) but the coding convention is again different since WF-3 has 4 digits without gap eg. 0398 and Ranibagh has 6 digits in split form eg. 5 11 005. Anyway that you could help me out to infer ? One additional info is the bottom print on the dial says INDIA 0231 as the movement type.


04-09-11 the convention of marking the year of manufacture of the case back is not very clear. perhaps it can also mean 2009? anyway, yes some Tumkur produced Jubilees were available as late as 2012-13. Tumkur is a rapidly re configurable plant making both types. In fact, it is the factory in the best condition out of the 5 plants.

WF3 has had other case codes too with more than 4digits IIRC, which I will have to dig out.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

I came across an HMT mechanical watch which had SHOCK PROOF printed on it instead of the PARA SHOCK that we ubiquitously find. Wondering if it is franken.
Has anybody seen an HMT mechanical watch dial with SHOCK PROOF written on it ?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think they always used "PARA SHOCK" or "PARASHOCK", but why not post a photo? 


rajatk said:


> I came across an HMT mechanical watch which had SHOCK PROOF printed on it instead of the PARA SHOCK that we ubiquitously find. Wondering if it is franken.
> Has anybody seen an HMT mechanical watch dial with SHOCK PROOF written on it ?


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Mike_1 said:


> I think they always used "PARA SHOCK" or "PARASHOCK", but why not post a photo?


Well, it is a watch I came across on ebay. Link below

HMT Jawahar Machanical Very Rare Vintage Watch NEW Year | eBay


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

A dealer showed me an HMT Janata art deco with lumed minute and hour hands like those of the Pilot. Usually we see needle non lumed hands on Janata. When I asked about the departure he attributed the same to the mix and match approach of HMT in using hour and minute hands of one model on another. Everything else on the dial was normal.
Wondering if that is really true.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I am looking at adding a HMT Roman Chronograph and HMT Kalyan to my collection. In case anyone is able to help me, please PM me.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

There was actually a Janata Luminous model which pre-dates the Art Deco Janata dial, but I don't think it's very common. It is effectively a white Pilot, long before the recent white Pilot. There have also been other Janatas with lumed hands (including some versions of Janata Deluxe, I think), but not often boat hands, and I don't think at all often on an Art Deco dial.

Ultimately, the dealer is of course right that HMT's mix and match approach created all sorts of variations, but many are undocumented, and it is often said that there are no official records. And it is also true that the hands are often changed post-manufacture.



rajatk said:


> A dealer showed me an HMT Janata art deco with lumed minute and hour hands like those of the Pilot. Usually we see needle non lumed hands on Janata. When I asked about the departure he attributed the same to the mix and match approach of HMT in using hour and minute hands of one model on another. Everything else on the dial was normal.
> Wondering if that is really true.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

My impression is that the dial, hour and minute hands and case are probably original, but I will be interested to know from someone like Hari whether that impression is well-founded or not. The seller's photos are not the clearest, which doesn't help much and could easily hide some re-touching on the dial.



rajatk said:


> Well, it is a watch I came across on ebay. Link below
> 
> HMT Jawahar Machanical Very Rare Vintage Watch NEW Year | eBay


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I can confirm from some googling that there are some genuine Jawahar black dials with SHOCK PROOF, although PARA SHOCK seems to be the normal for this model as it is with the others I know of. If someone more knowledgeable can tell us more, I'll be very pleased to learn more.



Mike_1 said:


> My impression is that the dial, hour and minute hands and case are probably original, but I will be interested to know from someone like Hari whether that impression is well-founded or not. The seller's photos are not the clearest, which doesn't help much and could easily hide some re-touching on the dial.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

There is white kohinoor made available on hmt site if anybody is missing it in their collection


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> I came across an HMT mechanical watch which had SHOCK PROOF printed on it instead of the PARA SHOCK that we ubiquitously find. Wondering if it is franken.
> Has anybody seen an HMT mechanical watch dial with SHOCK PROOF written on it ?


nope.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> A dealer showed me an HMT Janata art deco with lumed minute and hour hands like those of the Pilot. Usually we see needle non lumed hands on Janata. When I asked about the departure he attributed the same to the mix and match approach of HMT in using hour and minute hands of one model on another. Everything else on the dial was normal.
> Wondering if that is really true.


FWIW, I have not encountered such a config from the factory. HMT does mix and match, but not to this extent. HTH


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

rajatk said:


> A dealer showed me an HMT Janata art deco with lumed minute and hour hands like those of the Pilot. Usually we see needle non lumed hands on Janata. When I asked about the departure he attributed the same to the mix and match approach of HMT in using hour and minute hands of one model on another. Everything else on the dial was normal.
> Wondering if that is really true.


There is a model called Janata luminous, with the hands similar to Pilot, but luminous will be in the dial also the numbering will be like pilot style IIRC.


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

Folks, 
I bought this watch(HMT Siddarth). I don't think the hands are original. Can someone please tell me which other watch had similar hands as HMT siddarth so that I can try and replace the hands. I have posted a picture of the watch for reference.
Regards,
Siddarth


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

hello everyone, reporting my first HMT casualty. I've changing between my black and white Pilots every since I bought these. Yesterday morning, as usual I was winding the black when I couldn't feel any tension in the winding motion. There was no friction at all. I thought if I'd pull it out once and put it back in, it might get auto corrected. But I think I just made it worse. When pulled out, the crown now just dangles outward. It doesn't pull out completely, just dangles. On the bright side, it was keeping time, till it died down. My black Pilot has always been running about 3-5 minutes fast everyday, so I used to set the time also everyday.

What do you guys think, is it an easy fix? Should I take this to an HMT specific shop or can any watch guy correct this?
View attachment 7395410


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

New additions in hmt website for mechanical sections, dont miss


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

geringv said:


> hello everyone, reporting my first HMT casualty. I've changing between my black and white Pilots every since I bought these. Yesterday morning, as usual I was winding the black when I couldn't feel any tension in the winding motion. There was no friction at all. I thought if I'd pull it out once and put it back in, it might get auto corrected. But I think I just made it worse. When pulled out, the crown now just dangles outward. It doesn't pull out completely, just dangles. On the bright side, it was keeping time, till it died down. My black Pilot has always been running about 3-5 minutes fast everyday, so I used to set the time also everyday.
> 
> What do you guys think, is it an easy fix? Should I take this to an HMT specific shop or can any watch guy correct this?
> View attachment 7395410


I am unable to view the attached pic, but my guess is a broken stem. Unfortunately a common problem, but can be fixed by any competent mechanic who works on mechanical watches and has the spare part available. good luck!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

svelur said:


> Folks,
> I bought this watch(HMT Siddarth). I don't think the hands are original. Can someone please tell me which other watch had similar hands as HMT siddarth so that I can try and replace the hands. I have posted a picture of the watch for reference.
> Regards,
> Siddarth


No idea Siddarth, maybe you can see if some of the older catalogs have this model pictured so that you can get some clues from that...

Best
Hari


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Some more haul....
View attachment 7428226
View attachment 7428234
View attachment 7428242


----------



## svelur (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks Hari!


hari317 said:


> No idea Siddarth, maybe you can see if some of the older catalogs have this model pictured so that you can get some clues from that...
> 
> Best
> Hari


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Vikrama said:


> Some more haul....


Nice finds vikrama especially the roman


----------



## Shri Sai Watch (Jun 27, 2012)

Here its my HMT Military watch


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

In case anyone is interested, Mumbai HMT showroom has received some stocks of 

Kanchan Supreme,
Sourabh Supreme,
Chetan,
Vijay LUM
Kohinoor White dial.
Vijay NL
Sandeep WD


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

hari317 said:


> In case anyone is interested, Mumbai HMT showroom has received some stocks of
> 
> Kanchan Supreme,
> Sourabh Supreme,
> ...


That's interesting. When I visited the Mumbai showroom in last week of Jan in hopes of finding a sangam model, I was told by the staff there that they had been asked to be prepared to pack up all inventory as shutdown was imminent. Now they have received fresh stock. Strange ways of HMT!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> In case anyone is interested, Mumbai HMT showroom has received some stocks of
> 
> Kanchan Supreme,
> Sourabh Supreme,
> ...


Ohh, Hari Sir , Thought I saw a name starting with 'L' , guess was just imagining it,;-) .too much obesessed with it:-(


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> That's interesting. When I visited the Mumbai showroom in last week of Jan in hopes of finding a sangam model, I was told by the staff there that they had been asked to be prepared to pack up all inventory as shutdown was imminent. Now they have received fresh stock. Strange ways of HMT!


They still have atleast two types of Sangam-premium available. See even HMT employees are confused regarding their fate. In such situations, such things are to be expected.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Ohh, Hari Sir , Thought I saw a name starting with 'L' , guess was just imagining it,;-) .too much obesessed with it:-(


You have managed Kaushal, L kya cheez hai...


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> You have managed Kaushal, L kya cheez hai...


Hari Sir, For Kaushal I had your wishes and blessings with me, but for 'L' would need your actual help;-).


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Hari Sir, For Kaushal I had your wishes and blessings with me, but for 'L' would need your actual help;-).


I have best wishes to offer as always. Good luck in your search.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

We all are well acquainted with the 0231 mechanical movement which is the workhorse movement for almost all mechanical models in HMT stable. I recently acquired an HMT Roman quartz, which has the 2150 movement. I tried searching for any legacy of this movement, in the sense if it was also licensed from citizen or how long they have lasted on watches produced in the past, but couldn't find exhaustive material. 
I'm keen to understand more about the the regular quartz movements of HMT like the 2150. Are they manufactured in house? How do they fare against Titan quartz movements?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> We all are well acquainted with the 0231 mechanical movement which is the workhorse movement for almost all mechanical models in HMT stable. I recently acquired an HMT Roman quartz, which has the 2150 movement. I tried searching for any legacy of this movement, in the sense if it was also licensed from citizen or how long they have lasted on watches produced in the past, but couldn't find exhaustive material.
> I'm keen to understand more about the the regular quartz movements of HMT like the 2150. Are they manufactured in house? How do they fare against Titan quartz movements?


2150 is fully imported. Miyota movement, I will have to dig out the Miyota caliber number.

HMT did indeed manufacture quartz movements at Tumkur, the HMT 2000, found inside some LGGL GJs, these were jewelled Quartz movements.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

hari317 said:


> rajatk said:
> 
> 
> > We all are well acquainted with the 0231 mechanical movement which is the workhorse movement for almost all mechanical models in HMT stable. I recently acquired an HMT Roman quartz, which has the 2150 movement. I tried searching for any legacy of this movement, in the sense if it was also licensed from citizen or how long they have lasted on watches produced in the past, but couldn't find exhaustive material.
> ...


Must say the quartz watches are also reasonably priced considering they house a Miyota movement.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> Must say the quartz watches are also reasonably priced considering they house a Miyota movement.


very true, some models like the IXGL11 etc feature super slim Miyota Qtz movements like GL30 etc.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a mechanical watch which was gaining about 10 minutes every day. After giving it for servicing and regulation the accuracy of the watch has improved majorly but it is losing 50-55 seconds every 24 hours. Is it normal for a mechanical watch?
Thanks 
Wishing all a happy holi


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Janata arabic and milky white available..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rajatk said:


> I have a mechanical watch which was gaining about 10 minutes every day. After giving it for servicing and regulation the accuracy of the watch has improved majorly but it is losing 50-55 seconds every 24 hours. Is it normal for a mechanical watch?
> Thanks
> Wishing all a happy holi


that is borderline acceptable, I don't remember the exact figures but +40/-50s was the acceptable range. Most HMT handwinders are within +/-30secs in 24hrs.


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

I have an issue with my HMT Pilot. It's just two months old. If I set the time by advancing the hands, the stem starts coming unscrewed. I'm forced to set the time by turning the hands back.
Should I let it be or get it rectified?
If I let it be, will turning the hands back (anti-clockwise) to set the time, do any harm to the mechanism?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

filcord said:


> I have an issue with my HMT Pilot. It's just two months old. If I set the time by advancing the hands, the stem starts coming unscrewed. I'm forced to set the time by turning the hands back.
> Should I let it be or get it rectified?
> If I let it be, will turning the hands back (anti-clockwise) to set the time, do any harm to the mechanism?


the crown has loosened from the stem. a simple problem for any watch maker to solve.

no harm in setting time CCW.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

today's haul - Janata Millenium, Jubilee silver and sky blue!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> today's haul - Janata Millenium, Jubilee silver and sky blue!
> View attachment 7572578
> View attachment 7572706
> View attachment 7572730


Spot the fake here!!! smelled a rat?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> today's haul - Janata Millenium, Jubilee silver and sky blue!
> View attachment 7572578
> View attachment 7572706
> View attachment 7572730


Didn't anybody smelled the Rat?!!! 
which one is a fake?!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Vikrama said:


> Didn't anybody smelled the Rat?!!!
> which one is a fake?!


Which one's not ?;-)


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

the one said:


> Which one's not ?;-)


hah. good q. all look repainted dials to me. 6 o clock lettering is a dead giveaway.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Spot the fake here!!! smelled a rat?


actually everyone wants to play nice! including me 

so congrats on buying your watches.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> actually everyone wants to play nice! including me  V
> 
> so congrats on buying your watches.


no! I didnt buy the watches though! 
but the painted are more susceptible for duplication...

but these fakes are very good looking fakes! thats why i put the photos.
the roman "V" is different in both white and blue (!) jubilee...

bottom words "Made in India 0231"


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Vikrama said:


> Didn't anybody smelled the Rat?!!!
> which one is a fake?!


Is it completely fake? with fake movement ? 
or a repainted dials..?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

akvikram said:


> Is it completely fake? with fake movement ?
> or a repainted dials..?


The movements are from HMT. Dial is fake and Blue jubileeis outright fake as nobody heard of Blue Jubilee!.

the same story with Millenium Janata.
the back casing covers may be fitted from some old watches..the millenium janata case back say 84!!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have been advised that today is probably the last day the sales counter will remain operational at HMT WTC, Mumbai. The remaining stock will be tallied and kept ready to be handed over to the next team, if at all there will be one.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Sourab! the elegant automatic


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

hari317 said:


> I have been advised that today is probably the last day the sales counter will remain operational at HMT WTC, Mumbai. The remaining stock will be tallied and kept ready to be handed over to the next team, if at all there will be one.


i hope they will make them available on hmt website....nothing fancy is coming on hmt site which makes me think that they have other plans for showroom stock.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Would you be able to share some light on which watches did they have in stock?



hari317 said:


> I have been advised that today is probably the last day the sales counter will remain operational at HMT WTC, Mumbai. The remaining stock will be tallied and kept ready to be handed over to the next team, if at all there will be one.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> Would you be able to share some light on which watches did they have in stock?


some supreme automatics, the chronos, some chetans, akashs, kohinoors, some elegance and inox qtz, some sangam qtz, some euan qtz, some ladies qtz and hw etc.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you, Hari.

-----------------------

As I type this, Janata White is on sale on HMT website with a price hike!



hari317 said:


> some supreme automatics, the chronos, some chetans, akashs, kohinoors, some elegance and inox qtz, some sangam qtz, some euan qtz, some ladies qtz and hw etc.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm looking for NASL-03, ADSL-04 and skeleton. Anybody here got a spare one to sell/trade?


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

aqk said:


> Thank you, Hari.
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> As I type this, Janata White is on sale on HMT website with a price hike!


Hmt has stopped giving discounts on all watches now...all watches are available on MRP now....


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Accuracy of HMT handwinders and automatic watches

I recently took my HMT Janata and Rajat to watch repair centre to get the accuracy regulated. The Janata (0231 movement) was gaining about a minute a day and Rajat (6501) movement was losing about 45-50 seconds a day.
The gentleman at the repair centre was of the opinion that inaccuracies of about 1 minute per day are normal for HMT watches and advised against getting the watch opened and meddled with for this reason.
I returned wondering what actually should be acceptable accuracy levels for HMT watches considering I have read WUS members disapprove entry level Japanese automatics with accuracy levels of +30 seconds
Would be interesting to learn the accuracy levels of their beloved HMT watches that folks here are experiencing and what according to them is acceptable accuracy levels


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: My HMT*

This week's haul Misuni Premium, the evergreen Kailash, a white dual tone Shakti and Kajal!!
Misuni prem is a classy watch.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Newest member of my collection thanks to Hari!


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

My rajat supremes


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: My HMT*

Ajeet, what a colour combination!!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: My HMT*

Another variant of Misuni (hands are different!)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: My HMT*

Jhalak Jhalak payal baje!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: My HMT*



Vikrama said:


> Jhalak Jhalak payal baje!
> View attachment 7775146


The ones I have seen till date have a some sort of design on the movement part.This one seems Different.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT*

That's "Jhanak Jhanak" actually.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT*



the one said:


> The ones I have seen till date have a some sort of design on the movement part.This one seems Different.


well observed! Most importantly, The Jhalak has a flatter main plate, the main plate in Vikrama's watch is curved like in the regular 0231.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: My HMT*

Yes! The leaf is missing! I had noticed this.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: My HMT*

Also you don't get to see the Red jewel in the regular one.
But the dial, case, movement all ofcourse made by HMT which prompted me to go for this!

Something like Janata movement in Pilot ;-)


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: My HMT*

HMT Shiv WD This one is in Janata case .
A Chinar HMT product , Hand wind ,Screw back, In my opinion one of the best dial designs by HMT. I mean Kaushal is beautiful, but this one is very thoughtfully done for Amarnath Yatra, The Om at 12, Shiva Pind at 3 and the himalayan mountain peaks at 9 all classic symbols of Lord Shiva .


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT*

what a wonderful watch! and nice bonklip style strap too. congrats!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: My HMT*













Managed to catch a HMT Skeleton and a vintage Jawahar...very elegant one


----------



## Torsey (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: My HMT*

Wow! Where did you manage to get the skeleton?


----------



## sfbaydawg (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: My HMT*

My showroom brought HMT Janata art-deco has a broken jewel. Is it salvageable? If so any reputed watch repair place in Mumbai or Bangalore where I could take it?


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: My HMT*



hari317 said:


> what a wonderful watch! and nice bonklip style strap too. congrats!


Thank you Hari Sir, Found more Dial color and case combinations in this(Shiv) too.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT*



the one said:


> Thank you Hari Sir, Found more Dial color and case combinations in this(Shiv) too.


pls do share, atleast we can see from distance.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: My HMT*



hari317 said:


> pls do share, atleast we can see from distance.


HMT Shiv YD in Amar case . This was one of my first finds. Hari Sir;-)
Will post rest as I click it.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

*Re: My HMT*

From HMT Museum, Pune.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: My HMT*



the one said:


> HMT Shiv YD in Amar case . This was one of my first finds. Hari Sir;-) Will post rest as I click it.
> View attachment 7842890


 The dial appears to be flat(am I right?) which will be correct for the Amar case. nice find, thanks for documenting. Pls call me just Hari. Tks!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: My HMT*



hari317 said:


> The dial appears to be flat(am I right?) which will be correct for the Amar case. nice find, thanks for documenting. Pls call me just Hari. Tks!


Yes the Amar cased Shiv has a flat Dial, same as these other,
*Shalimar case*d Shiv








and *Gaurav*/Jayanth cased Shiv ( I am confused which)








So yellow Dial GP casing, personally I think Amar case looks the best in yellow dial type


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

*Re: My HMT*

wow how many variants Bipinji? Can you post all in one pic. Amazing collection that you own.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: My HMT*

The Deluxe Edition of the Dater
HMT Tareeq Deluxe LS
Posting something different , A gap between the Shiv's ;-)


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

*Re: My HMT*

amazing....thanks for sharing


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

I am looking for ADSL & SKELETON Auto, if anyone has one for spare, please PM me, thx


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: My HMT*

The Sun lit ..HMT Sona WD


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: My HMT*

My red pilot


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

*Re: My HMT*

nice combo with strap


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

*Re: My HMT*


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: My HMT*

Lovely Pics Sudip ji


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Some close encounters with the ADSLs.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

sudip said:


> Some close encounters with the ADSLs.
> View attachment 7930362
> View attachment 7930378
> View attachment 7930386
> ...


Very nice pictures..


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

ADSL-02 brothers! I stumbled upon this Allwyn Automatic...beauty


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Missed a Kaushal by hairs breadth!! 
I will keep on trying like Vikram-Betal


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

oouch!!! That must have felt horrible, my friend.

If you get lucky with 2 of them, remember be for the 2nd one 

Wish you good luck in your search...



Vikrama said:


> Missed a Kaushal by hairs breadth!!
> I will keep on trying like Vikram-Betal


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

This is my allwyn watch...it is as good as hmt with its clean lines and solid simplicity.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Chirag in yellow dial..i personally think this is best looking chirag


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Big lot of mechanicals up for sale on hmt website....do check


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Did anyone manage to successfully process order for Roman Alarm which was on sale from 6 pm yesterday till about 11 am today? My order failed on the payment gateway multiple times and now it's out of stock. So, someone managed to buy them for sure . Unfortunately, it was not me!!!



Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Big lot of mechanicals up for sale on hmt website....do check


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

They also added couple of autoatics - Sourab Supreme White, Yellow and Black, Misuni Gold, Kanchan Supreme Black.



aqk said:


> Did anyone manage to successfully process order for Roman Alarm which was on sale from 6 pm yesterday till about 11 am today? My order failed on the payment gateway multiple times and now it's out of stock. So, someone managed to buy them for sure . Unfortunately, it was not me!!!


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Is there any difference in a HMT Sona watch made in Ranibagh factory and Sona made in Tumkur factory?


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Chirag in yellow dial..i personally think this is best looking chirag


Very Nice Chirag Dhruv, Your post made me dig this up,
HMT Chirag Egg Yolk Yellow;-)
Sunny Side UP


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

though I have resisted the temptation of buying this Aishwayra due to its bling factor, I had succumbed due to the rarity only....If I am correct, there are very few square case automatics ever made by HMT (like Kailash, NASS series which are all in SS case)...and none in gold plated except Aishwarya..please correct me If my understanding is wrong.


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> Very Nice Chirag Dhruv, Your post made me dig this up,
> HMT Chirag Egg Yolk Yellow;-)
> Sunny Side UP


Interesting looking Chirag. Looks like an Ebay redial though.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

That is indeed the best looking chirag i have seen till date. Did hmt provided that white second hand or was it your idea?


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

rahulg said:


> Interesting looking Chirag. Looks like an Ebay redial though.


rahulg, Glad you found the Chirag interesting, as I did, However this is not a redial, its original HMT watch,(yes there seems to be one on sell on ebay.in, not me) basically this is one of the Export Models, HMT made these in few more colors too.These Chirag's HMT made in Vijay NL and Chirag cases . I think the export model was in Vijay NL case.
If you want will post pics of the others too. 
There are some confirmed export models that HMT made for the Japan market which include colored Kohinoor, Chirag, Shakti, Janata TBC, Priya . There is also a chance of export model Pilot (searching for it) . Would be happy to post pics of what I have,if required.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> That is indeed the best looking chirag i have seen till date. Did hmt provided that white second hand or was it your idea?


Hey Dhruv , Yes all the colored variants of these Chirag came with white second hand, I do not make any changes or mods to my watches they are as it is from the manufacturer, HMT in this case


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

This clearly is not My pic , unknown source, but there should not be any doubt as to what it is. Basically seen here is Chirag in four different colors along with a 17Jewel HMT movement. The language though greek to me is probably japanese.;-) HMT supplied the watches without the straps, so the straps in the pic are probably not HMT. The chirag I received from hmt came with the strap seen in the pic I posted earlier.

Will delete if it violates any rules.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

I had bought this golden dial kohinoor accidently while i was placing order for its grey dial sister. I am not into gold dials so this watch was lying ignored into dark corners of my collection for long time, today i dont know why but i was suddenly attracted to this gold kohinoor and ended up wearing it all day. It places so well on wrist and the heavyness factor is so well balanced that it is now in my top 5 daily beater.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Are this airavat watches available anywhere at decent price range?....


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Found this Jem..Silver Rajat Supreme in SS casing & strap...very bold


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Vikrama said:


> View attachment 8066946
> Found this Jem..Silver Rajat Supreme in SS casing & strap...very bold


Beauty , Nice Shot too Vikrama


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Pocket Watch Hand Wind Lata Mangeshkar Commemorative


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nice watch, congrats!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Any rarity in the HMT Tonneau watches?


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

Nostalgia


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

This watch hmt ashok is not as popular as kohinoor but it is almost like a twin brother to kohinoor. I wished i had a kohinoor in silver dial with red second hand, but it wasnt available when i found this baby. It looks gorgeous and has all the features of kohinoor with red second hand.


----------



## Sinith K G (May 13, 2016)

My HMT NASS06 on a Zulu Strap from NATO Strap Co.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello my hmt friends...i am smitten by a seiko sarb series watches recently and although i understand this is not a relevant forum but you are the only people i know on this forum so may be someone from you can help me. I just want to know whether this particular watches are available anywhere. They are seiko sarb series watches. Obviously the photos are not mine but taken from internet and if it violates any rules i would delete this post.







Sarb 001














Sarb003


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

These are very old SARB models, you will have to buy used if at all they come up for sale.

the SARBs available today, you can see here:

seiko sarb | eBay


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

nice watches !


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

so finally u took it. congratulations


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Mohit and other Mechanicals - Keerti.
Kajal
Kapila
Now on sale on HMT.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Trishul
Janata
Pranav too are available.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

aqk said:


> Trishul
> Janata
> Pranav too are available.


sudeep white dial available now


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 8077418
> 
> 
> Any rarity in the HMT Tonneau watches?


Seeing this for the first time. Dial is a repaint though


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Hello my hmt friends...i am smitten by a seiko sarb series watches recently and although i understand this is not a relevant forum but you are the only people i know on this forum so may be someone from you can help me. I just want to know whether this particular watches are available anywhere. They are seiko sarb series watches. Obviously the photos are not mine but taken from internet and if it violates any rules i would delete this post.
> View attachment 8121682
> 
> Sarb 001
> ...


Your best bet is to trawl yahoo auctions Japan for a SARB001, SARB003 or SARB005


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanx brad hari and vikrama...i will surely let you know if i bag one of them sarb watches....for now hmt zindabad.


----------



## phreeze2k1 (Oct 28, 2015)

I like both



hari317 said:


> *HMT Tarun:* Tarun is the Hindi word for Youth and this watch is meant, I suppose, for the very young watch users. I bought this watch for a friend and a fellow WIS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

I chanced upon this rarest Jem from Allwyn. 1981 made Calendar Automatic...what a rare beauty
The date at 12'0 clock position will change everyday & the month wheel once in a month..what a craftsmanship ! Ofcourse because of the space constraint, one need to have a better eyesight to look at the whole month calendar.


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

More models in hmt mechanical
- kohinoor yellow dial
- kohinoor grey dial


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Taurus Automatic on Sale on HMT Website - under automatics section.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

Beautiful Kisan watch










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Few wrist shots of latest acquisition - hmt sudeep - ideal dress watch


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Quick pic of the quartz... lovely watch....
Sorry for poor picture


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello, Does anybody know why hmt has never listed sona in last 1 and half year....also is there any chance we can grab sona from official hmt website in future?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Dilip automatic - etched Silver dial. Elegant yet simple looking automatic.








Blue Kailash.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Love that Kailash Vikrama, nice watches


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I think it's coming shortly.



Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Hello, Does anybody know why hmt has never listed sona in last 1 and half year....also is there any chance we can grab sona from official hmt website in future?


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Taurus SS available on HMT Website.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

This pramod is one of the most beautiful watch by hmt...i have noticed that finishing of hmt watches was of far superior quality 20-30 years ago compared to now...edges were smooth...polishing was nice...even the feeling of winding gives pleasure in old hmts...only issue with NOS is that more often than not you end up with junk...primary reason being that those selling NOS are mostly collector themselves and they have multiple pieces of same model so they keep the best one and sell the ones with defects on ebay.







.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Deepak with faceted crystal and questionable but pretty case.


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

Janatha white, janatha arabic , kohinoor grey and ravi(date watch) is listed now in hmt website

I don't understand if hmt is officially closed down where are these watches coming form ???


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

freeman0179 said:


> I don't understand if hmt is officially closed down where are these watches coming form ???


The company HMTWL has been closed down, its employees laid off and assets merged into the company HMT MT. In a while, Operational HMT companies will be merged and restructured into a single company probably just called HMT. The assets of the closed units will be sold and some saleable assets like Ready to despatch condition watches will belong to the restructured HMT. The watch business might continue as a vertical under the restructured HMT Ltd. HMT online is also being run on similar lines selling the in stock HMT watches. HTH.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Is the Mumbai WTC HMT Factory Store still open?


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hmt taurus automatic is listed in hmt website now


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

I am pretty sure that as time passes this pilot arabic will overtake both white pilot and legendary black pilot in retro appeal and class.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I just learnt that Pocket Watches, including the TBC might be listed on sale on HMT Website soon. So, keep checking. If I know more specifics on the time, I will share.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

aqk said:


> I just learnt that Pocket Watches, including the TBC might be listed on sale on HMT Website soon. So, keep checking. If I know more specifics on the time, I will share.


where are this watches coming from? Is it nos? Or new production..


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

near ready good quality pieces from the warehouse/half assembly products.

There are also plans to bring back skeleton for sale. So it might be good to wait and watch.

I enquired about Roman Chronograph too, awaiting inputs.



Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> where are this watches coming from? Is it nos? Or new production..


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hari Sir,

HMT Taurus ,a 3 hand Dater


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

My understanding is that they are old stock, in some cases recently assembled from pre-existing parts, of which there are reportedly many stockpiled around the factories. But there is someone here who probably knows a lot more than I do! 


Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> where are this watches coming from? Is it nos? Or new production..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Hari Sir,
> 
> HMT Taurus ,a 3 hand Dater


lovely piece, well done! and thanks for sharing.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

That's a nice watch. Is that the authentic dial though? Looks to be fantasy!



the one said:


> Hari Sir,
> 
> HMT Taurus ,a 3 hand Dater
> 
> ...


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Dear Friends, Pls tell me that HMT is going to list Pilot on its site........... Anyone is having any info on that? Pls let me know.........


----------



## Sinith K G (May 13, 2016)

HMT - INOX on a Tricolor NATO


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> That's a nice watch. Is that the authentic dial though? Looks to be fantasy!


that is a dial made by the coining process. 100% authentic and beyond the payband of any run of the mill operation.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Kohinoor BD, Janata Arabic & Plain available @ HMT site now


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> Dear Friends, Pls tell me that HMT is going to list Pilot on its site........... Anyone is having any info on that? Pls let me know.........


Help me,Pilot still not listed on HMT site


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

More additions in mechanical section on hmt website
Vijay nl, janatha white & delux


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

My mind is blown reading this thread - very interesting!


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

Pls suggest me what should be the approx price I would be paying for a franken HMT Janata (Devnagri) or Sainik? These are available from Rs. 800 to Rs.2000. 
I am desperately looking for Devnagri version of Janata and I somehow convince that I'll not get it in original from HMT site. 
Whats your thought?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Can anyone share the wrist shot of Kirthi & Jayanjth pls..........


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Patience is the key. Some models which were long thought of as 'will no longer be available' have been coming up on sale on the website. You should updated your contact details on the "notifify" option for each watch that you may be interested in. When it becomes available, you can purchase it promptly.



sarvesh said:


> Friends
> 
> Pls suggest me what should be the approx price I would be paying for a franken HMT Janata (Devnagri) or Sainik? These are available from Rs. 800 to Rs.2000.
> I am desperately looking for Devnagri version of Janata and I somehow convince that I'll not get it in original from HMT site.
> Whats your thought?


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

sarvesh said:


> Can anyone share the wrist shot of Kirthi & Jayanjth pls..........


Had these pics in handy, hope this helps sarvesh


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

aqk said:


> Patience is the key. Some models which were long thought of as 'will no longer be available' have been coming up on sale on the website. You should updated your contact details on the "notifify" option for each watch that you may be interested in. When it becomes available, you can purchase it promptly.


Till date not even a single time I got any heads up from HMT despite being updated my contact detail in Notify option. But I am keeping a close eye on site and Janata (Eng) and other models I have came cross as soon as they listed.

Yes, you are right that many models listed in recent days so hopefully I will get the New Pilot and Janata Hindi (Art Deco) (Not the full Devnagri version).

Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks a lot for sharing Keerti and Jayant pic. I think both is looking good. Jayant is with luminous but keerti is having better hands. Thanks again.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Googly- Eyed for the Red Hmt Chirag ;-)


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

the one said:


> Googly- Eyed for the Red Hmt Chirag ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8348458


Chirag is really a look looking watch only problem it has the strap. HMT could have supply nice strap with this watch


----------



## Nikhil9119 (Jun 7, 2016)

Guys , whether I can trust the vintage collection 137 ( seller name in eBay) it has good reviews from buyers


----------



## Nikhil9119 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hari please give a feedback on this seller( vintage collection 137), whether the hmt pilots shown are genuine


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Nikhil9119 said:


> Guys , whether I can trust the vintage collection 137 ( seller name in eBay) it has good reviews from buyers


I think you are asking about vintagecollection1313..... My own experience with that seller regarding 3 refurbished watches i bought is...1 good and 2 junks(stopped working within 2months)


----------



## Nikhil9119 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks Dhruv. It's quite a big help. Yup it is 1313


----------



## Nikhil9119 (Jun 7, 2016)

Dhruv, could u suggest any seller for black pilot?? Hyderabad or Bangalore.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Ricoh Automatic (R61 movement)...I got this watch refurbished & it keeps very accurate time. Though I did not want to deviate from HMT, I could not resist in buying this automatic.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Dear Members

Have you done any purchase from watchez_24x7x365 on ebay?

Requesting members to suggest me few genuine ebay seller for watches (HMT / Seiko / etc)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Sarvesh,

Please be wary about e-bay sellers. It is better to visit shops in your city or buy from HMT website whatever is available from time to time. Not only from the point of view of genuineness but also not to get fleeced by unreasonable price tag. There will be plenty of watches available definitely...leg work is necessary ;-) 
Don't be hesitant to explore the Ghari ka dukan in your city.

Just to give one example : ADSL 02 which costs around 4200 Rs. is being sold on e-bay at 12200 by someone.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Nikhil9119 said:


> Dhruv, could u suggest any seller for black pilot?? Hyderabad or Bangalore.


I would say keep patience..hmt is regularly listing new watches...pilots of all ranges may come soon...its always better to buy directly from hmt...


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> Dear Members
> 
> Have you done any purchase from watchez_24x7x365 on ebay?
> 
> Requesting members to suggest me few genuine ebay seller for watches (HMT / Seiko / etc)


any ebay seller who has genuine new hmt watches listed on ebay is asking for sky high prices(they know there are desperate buyers)....those who are selling for reasonable prices are mostly watches with minor defects(not keeping proper time, scraches here n there etc)....i second vikrama's suggestion here...buy whatever is listed on hmt for now and keep checking hmt website from time to time as we all have done to get models of your choice...it takes lot of patience to build up good collection of genuine hmts....avoid impulsive buying if possible.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Sarvesh,
> 
> Please be wary about e-bay sellers. It is better to visit shops in your city or buy from HMT website whatever is available from time to time. Not only from the point of view of genuineness but also not to get fleeced by unreasonable price tag. There will be plenty of watches available definitely...leg work is necessary ;-)
> Don't be hesitant to explore the Ghari ka dukan in your city.
> ...


Woah....you can buy a seiko recraft series with that money or 2 automatics from hmt website....


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Woah....you can buy a seiko recraft series with that money or 2 automatics from hmt website....


I am totally agree with you Vikrama & Dhruv. Paying more is not an option with me, I am not really a watch collector but I buy watches every now and then because I like to wore them. So surly I am not paying a penny more.

Will keep an eye on site and request from you gentleman also if any such new listing you came to know pls pls inform us. Thanks for all good words.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

For the benefit of new members....
Don't buy some thing because it has hmt or pilot or Janata on the dial....

Please don't pay higher prices than mrp... Be patience you will have a high chance in hmt site itself...

I am seeing Kohinoor grey for couple of days...earlier this will go out of stock in a day... So obviously less takers or hmt is listing more pieces....

Secondly - instead of buying a franken or repainted or what so ever pilot.... Buy a watch it is listed in hmt site.... Even though it may not be pilot but it's a new watch, original for sure hence peace of mind....

Sure a new watch from factory feels good and works good than the ones in eBay.... Most of us agree to this...

Cheers
----
akvikram 

forgive the typos from my windows phone....


----------



## Nikhil9119 (Jun 7, 2016)

Guys is it original ???


----------



## anurag (Jan 16, 2014)

Nikhil9119 said:


> View attachment 8386186
> Guys is it original ???


Looks like a repainted dial to me but then I am no expert.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

For the sake of reference...this is original black pilot i bought last year.....notice 0231a and india written near 6oclock.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Kohinoor Sunburst Red 
By Hmt Ranibagh


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Timeless beauty Rajat automatic silver and the rare to find Kiran!!


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Should we expect few watches today @ HMT site? Any info?


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Just received this inox...my love for black dial continues. Despite its big size the watch is pretty light weight. I wanted a quartz hmt and this one also has gl30 miyota movement. The quality of belt is surprisingly good compared to what hmt sends with pilot and janata with same price.


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Just received this inox...my love for black dial continues. Despite its big size the watch is pretty light weight. I wanted a quartz hmt and this one also has gl30 miyota movement. The quality of belt is surprisingly good compared to what hmt sends with pilot and janata with same price.
> View attachment 8426026


What's the case diameter?


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

42mm as per "google search"..


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> 42mm as per "google search"..


This is large for my wrist.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Sundar, Shalimar BD & YD, Braille just got listed. And I was able to order Braille successfully and after that it shows out of stock.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi
Did anyone heard a group on Facebook called HMT market place ?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/955326484478151/

They have listed one Pilot with these pics. Do you think its original?


----------



## freeman0179 (Dec 3, 2015)

Shalimar listed now in hmt website,


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends, I was thinking about the fascination of Yellow case and dial by HMT. I mean a big chunk of watches produced by HMT is having yellow case and dial. Right now 24 models are listed on their site (mechanical) and most of them are yellow. I am sure if it was regular black and silver / white models it would have gone by now. 

What do you think?


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> Friends, I was thinking about the fascination of Yellow case and dial by HMT. I mean a big chunk of watches produced by HMT is having yellow case and dial. Right now 24 models are listed on their site (mechanical) and most of them are yellow. I am sure if it was regular black and silver / white models it would have gone by now.
> 
> What do you think?


Agree...but some watches look more attractive in golden dial...sona,pranav,kirti are some watches that i like in yellow dial. But i do agree that hmt would see increase in sales if they focus more on white dial.. This kirti, pranav, sachin etc would have sold off by now if they were white.. I was even thinking that if amar was available in silvercase and white dial it would have been one Mirror cracking watch


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Agree...but some watches look more attractive in golden dial...sona,pranav,kirti are some watches that i like in yellow dial. But i do agree that hmt would see increase in sales if they focus more on white dial.. This kirti, pranav, sachin etc would have sold off by now if they were white


And increase dial/case diameter by 3mm or 5mm.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

nimod said:


> And increase dial/case diameter by 3mm or 5mm.


You would definately love amar then.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Whoever wanted to buy Shalimar black, please get it from HMT website before it vanishes...it has been a long wait for me to get this beauty!
Anything in black dial, will not be so easily available these days.








Watch on my wrist today!


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

I was like "its enough now...i already have more watches than i would need in this lifetime...this obsession of watches is not healthy anymore...lets ends it" and then hmt lists this thing....you cant blame me now....if you want to blame than blame hmt for listing this beauty...one more time i tell myself "this is last one"...


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Old meeting with new tech..


----------



## CzeslawM (Jun 7, 2016)

Purchased my HMT in Pune. Nice watches, pilot being the best. I would highly recommend changing the watch band, unless your wrists are very small. I replaced the small crown as well.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

HMT Kailash (Automatic) is available on HMT Website.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Finally the golden braille.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

After a real long search comes the Subhash. I just wish/hope that this is named after the great Subhash Chandra Bose, just like the Bahadur was named after Lal Bahadur Shahstri. If anyone can put some dope across on this watch.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The janata devnagri by sarvesh. i believe this is an aftermarket dial.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

sudip said:


> The janata devnagri by sarvesh. i believe this is an aftermarket dial.


Yes, it is and for Rs 500/- so cant complain, its something like less than a pizza....... isn't it? No worries, just use and throw


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Elegant Shalimar Black dial..watch on my wrist today


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Just Received this


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

MGSS04 Sangam Quartz Day Date, wonderful two tone silver dial and solid SS case and bracelet. A classic old school quartz watch.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Jubilee with military strap


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Mad about Pilot eh...


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Tomato or Pilot...


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The golden loot and am loving it. Just not satisfied yet.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow so many sona's.... 
Nice collection, keep going.



sudip said:


> The golden loot and am loving it. Just not satisfied yet.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow so many sona's.... 
Nice collection, keep going.



sudip said:


> The golden loot and am loving it. Just not satisfied yet.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

New Models are being listed, have a look......


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

AVINASH BD ARABIC
SUNDAR YD
AVINASH WD
ARUN YD
Trishul YD
AKASH BD
VIVEK WD
JANATA DELUX

few more listed in case any one interested


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

<posted twice, deleted on purpose>


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

No top of line model..............No Pilot.........


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The black Avinash looks nice, the Silver Avinash is a classic. I think go for it.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

sudip said:


> The golden loot and am loving it. Just not satisfied yet.


Sudip,
Do not take it in bad faith, but I am bound to say that Income Tax Department is going to question you for having so many SONA.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

Whats the meaning of "WFR" & "WFT" ?


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> Friends
> 
> Whats the meaning of "WFR" & "WFT" ?
> 
> ...


WFR : Watch factory Ranibagh
WFT : Watch factory Tumkur


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

New Mechanical Watch Listed : Sanjay Yellow Dial


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

News:
News is that there are watches worth INR. 82 lakh rupees which might be put up for sale by HMT on it's website over the next few months. Now, that sheer value of inventory is a indicator of what all watches can be seen going up on sale on the website sometime soon.

Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> No top of line model..............No Pilot.........


patience my friend...patience....i am waiting for 1 and half year to get original 3 sonas from hmt website with company bills....ek din wo ayegi...hahaha....its pretty romantic in a way to wait for your beloved models....that way you will love it even more when you get it and also you will have story to tell of how long you waited for that watch.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

aqk said:


> News:
> News is that there are watches worth INR. 82 lakh rupees which might be put up for sale by HMT on it's website over the next few months. Now, that sheer value of inventory is a indicator of what all watches can be seen going up on sale on the website sometime soon.
> 
> Fingers Crossed.


May we have the honor to know this extraordinary news? If its true, its fantastic, fabulous....


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> patience my friend...patience....i am waiting for 1 and half year to get original 3 sonas from hmt website with company bills....ek din wo ayegi...hahaha....its pretty romantic in a way to wait for your beloved models....that way you will love it even more when you get it and also you will have story to tell of how long you waited for that watch.


Seems my patience is taken over by 2 minutes maggie noodles


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2015)

White Sona










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

hari317 said:


> HGGG 70: The Durga watch with numerals in the Bangla script.
> 
> Goddess Durga
> 
> ...


This is available on HMT site


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Avinash Black dial with Arabic numerals..looks good on steel casing..


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Not at all. I want to reach a tally of 50 Sona atleast.


sarvesh said:


> Sudip,
> Do not take it in bad faith, but I am bound to say that Income Tax Department is going to question you for having so many SONA.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Avinash Black dial with Arabic numerals..looks good on steel casing..
> View attachment 8569922


if only they had this thing available in those stones like hmt gagan...that would have been one great gangster watch.


----------



## Nikhil9119 (Jun 7, 2016)

Janata silver listed in the hmt website.....


----------



## Nikhil9119 (Jun 7, 2016)

Was pilot also listed there????........


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Nikhil9119 said:


> Was pilot also listed there????........


I have not seen pilot


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

Vivek and Arun models re-listed as of today.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Many new model of automatics also available


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Anybody knows difference between *VIJAY NL WD (B) and **VIJAY NL WD (S)*


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Anybody knows difference between *VIJAY NL WD (B) and **VIJAY NL WD (S)*


Big and Small size


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Arun WD - Hmt site purchase 
Love the brushed case finish,very Retro


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Sanjay..good watch (except for the plastic strap !)..


----------



## Nikhil9119 (Jun 7, 2016)

Janata silver( pearl silver) with screw back case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikhil9119 (Jun 7, 2016)

The back case looks like an old one,keying it is a pleasure. Quite like the old keying type but with a new crown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Does this kailash or taurus available on hmt site has inhouse hmt movement or imported miyota movement?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Does this kailash or taurus available on hmt site has inhouse hmt movement or imported miyota movement?


6500 in house movt.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

hari317 said:


> 6500 in house movt.


that makes them highly collectible then...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Found some more Jems..






Blue Sartaj






1979 made Chirag brown (two tone)






Black Amar!!






Black dial Tareeq with date


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Love the Sartaj in the Surya themed hexagonal case.



Vikrama said:


> Found some more Jems..
> View attachment 8638834
> Blue Sartaj
> View attachment 8638842
> ...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Octogonal case for Sartaj.
I got the Chirag SS strap replaced with matching brown leather strap!


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

thanks for the photos...nice addition,,congrats


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

Kindly let me know if these are original? Also, what was the list price of Jawahar and Jubliee ?


----------



## Ricardo Fernandes (Jul 5, 2016)

anyone know this model? his age?







anyone know this model ?his age ?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> Friends
> 
> Kindly let me know if these are original? Also, what was the list price of Jawahar and Jubliee ?
> 
> ...


Golden Sona and Jawahar looks O.K. Jubilee is not. Jawahar is 1960s model so get the movement checked once as it could have undergone several repair cycles.
What is the asking price ?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> Golden Sona and Jawahar looks O.K. Jubilee is not. Jawahar is 1960s model so get the movement checked once as it could have undergone several repair cycles.
> What is the asking price ?


3K each for Jawahar & Sona. Person says he is (was) a HMT employee and these are new watches


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

God... missed a Taurus 4 hands.....another narrow miss after Kaushal


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Vikrama said:


> God... missed a Taurus 4 hands.....another narrow miss after Kaushal


Hi Vikrama,

When was this listed, in which section?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> God... missed a Taurus 4 hands.....another narrow miss after Kaushal


Was it listed on HMT Site?


----------



## Santhosh (Jul 5, 2016)

Wow !! Where is listed, not even able to see it in Stock Awaited status. Where is Kaushal listed ?


----------



## Ricardo Fernandes (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Ricardo Fernandes (Jul 5, 2016)

like my HMT Karna?
like my


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Ricardo Fernandes said:


> like my HMT Karna?
> like my


Yes. Beautiful. Looks authentic.


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Ricardo Fernandes said:


> View attachment 8655794
> View attachment 8655802
> View attachment 8655810
> View attachment 8655818
> ...


Where did you find it?


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Vikrama said:


> Yes. Beautiful. Looks authentic.


It looks good , but not authentic .


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

the one said:


> It looks good , but not authentic .


Please let us know what makes you think so..


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

nimod said:


> Please let us know what makes you think so..


I think, the one is stating the case and dial.... Movement looks authentic....
Indices gives a hint that is might be repainted...


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

nimod said:


> Please let us know what makes you think so..


I think, the one is stating the case and dial.... Movement looks authentic....
Indices gives a hint that is might be repainted...


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

akvikram said:


> I think, the one is stating the case and dial.... Movement looks authentic....
> Indices gives a hint that is might be repainted...


Agree, even I was little surprised seeing sona case in silver.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

nimod said:


> Agree, even I was little surprised seeing sona case in silver.


Sona case in SS exists for certain watches (Kiran for one IIRC).

However, as far as the above 'Karan' is concerned, the INDIA at the 6'O Clock in large letters is one 'tell'. The indices definitely are glued on - the original has a more 3D effect to it (from the Sona) - another tell; the Kiran, has simple stick indices, not the shaped indices and no double at 12'O Clock. "PARA SHOCK" is usually another tell - the space between Para and Shock is more pronounced. The HMT Logo is usually more raised, rather than look like a flat stick-on. The workmanship of the dial overall is rough - the original typically has finer lettering. The Karan, as far as I know, does not come in this case.


----------



## Ricardo Fernandes (Jul 5, 2016)

lsiravi said:


> Sona case in SS exists for certain watches (Kiran for one IIRC).
> 
> However, as far as the above 'Karan' is concerned, the INDIA at the 6'O Clock in large letters is one 'tell'. The indices definitely are glued on - the original has a more 3D effect to it (from the Sona) - another tell; the Kiran, has simple stick indices, not the shaped indices and no double at 12'O Clock. "PARA SHOCK" is usually another tell - the space between Para and Shock is more pronounced. The HMT Logo is usually more raised, rather than look like a flat stick-on. The workmanship of the dial overall is rough - the original typically has finer lettering. The Karan, as far as I know, does not come in this case.


karan? this HMT KARNA


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Did anyone getting mails and SMSs from HMT for your old orders placed with SMS? I have got 15-20 mails and SMS for some old order........ Some bug maybe.


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Indeed! 'Karna' AFAIK is completely fictitious 



Ricardo Fernandes said:


> karan? this HMT KARNA


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

nimod said:


> Please let us know what makes you think so..


Hope this helps ,Posting an old pic of Hmt Karna , please excuse the bright red 20mm Timex nato , Hmt Karna also comes in white and with pattern.
Some points to consider case is SS not plated ,case back having GP suggests that it has been changed,The Dial points you can compare for yourself.









Found this too with white calligraphy and without black lines on indices


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

the one said:


> Hope this helps ,Posting an old pic of Hmt Karna , please excuse the bright red 20mm Timex nato , Hmt Karna also comes in white and with pattern.
> Some points to consider case is SS not plated ,case back having GP suggests that it has been changed,The Dial points you can compare for yourself.
> 
> Found this too with white calligraphy and without black lines on indices


Oh Wow! There _is_ a Karna, then. That looks original. I stand corrected on the Karna, but stick to the dial on the Karna under discussion being a repaint for the _other _stated reasons (excluding comparisons to Kiran)


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

A suggestion for buying on hmtonline website....the slow moving watches are usually good quality and well made items while the fast moving models like janata or pilot they are sending currently are of inferior quality(scratches, misaligned wheel, belt issues etc).....again this is based on my observation and it might be totally inaccurate as my observation is derived from sample size of just 1 piece that i receive out of hundreds they dispatch.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think that might make some sense.

The slow sellers are probably less likely to have been hastily assembled from disparate parts.



Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> A suggestion for buying on hmtonline website....the slow moving watches are usually good quality and well made items while the fast moving models like janata or pilot they are sending currently are of inferior quality(scratches, misaligned wheel, belt issues etc).....again this is based on my observation and it might be totally inaccurate as my observation is derived from sample size of just 1 piece that i receive out of hundreds they dispatch.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

I was eyeing this one for long..i was practicing self imposed ban on buying a new watch after i bought hmt pranav...but i had to buy this one...i mean just look at those stones shining...its named gagan or sky..more precise name would be night sky with stars...once again i tell myself "this is the last one"


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

What size case does that one have?


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

35mm including crown..


----------



## kumaraguruparan (Jul 17, 2016)

I am from India...can you please guide to buy it here.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

On the HMT website or a local watch shop.



kumaraguruparan said:


> I am from India...can you please guide to buy it here.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Are you people able to open HMT site today?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Last weeks haul ...a rare SURYA Golden dial with arabic numerals....Octogonal case with circular cover glass. Numerals looks really good.








Good looking "AKARSH" with textured dial..


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Janata Milky & Silver and Kohinoor Black Dial available now.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> Janata Milky & Silver and Kohinoor Black Dial available now.


NASS 12 white available..


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Old beauty rare to find original KANCHAN ! what a finely crafted time piece by HMT !!







Watch on my wrist today..


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Off late I am succumbing to the Gold plated Automatic beauties such as NAGG 22..earlier on several occasions I used to resist the temptation of buying NAGG due to its bling factor..but not anymore !! The honey combed texture dial, roman numerals at quadrants, casing etc. all looks good.... 








With due apologies to HMT, another interesting refit which I got it done... Suraj movement in ADSL-02 casing with a TBC! This is called chitraanna in Kannada!! 
The Suraj Navy blue dial looks really cool in ADSL casing! To add to the glamour transparent back also  Runs like a song!


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Been a while since this had some wrist time.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Does anybody have any rough, ballpark tips for estimating the age of an HMT?

I know they don't have serial numbers or anything like that. I'm just curious about the HMT I have.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

It's tough to do, because:

A). Nothing about the base movement has really changed in the life of HMT, including, for the most part, the method of fabrication and assembly
B). There is a history in Indian watch-making and repair of chop-shopping bits together to get a working watch

On of the few ways I know to guess-timate an age is if the model name is an older style or discontinued name - then you can get a rough pinpoint of time where that watch existed.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

It's an Art Deco Janata. Which I'm sure has quite a long production span. 

Is the case back any indication? (Assuming it's original.)


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

If you open it and you find prior repair marks, maybe - especially with watches like the Janata, it seems like HMT had 2-3 designs for caseback and randomly screwed on whichever happened to be on stock at the time


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Awesome, my friend.

Superb finds and wonderful re-casing.

Lovely.....



Vikrama said:


> Off late I am succumbing to the Gold plated Automatic beauties such as NAGG 22..earlier on several occasions I used to resist the temptation of buying NAGG due to its bling factor..but not anymore !! The honey combed texture dial, roman numerals at quadrants, casing etc. all looks good....
> View attachment 8847634
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Dont miss this one while its still available...one of the best looking golden dials i have seen...its named "amar" or immortal...I personally have distate for blingy watches but i made exception for this baby....


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> This airavat watch was a pet project of guy named prateek shujanya if i am not wrong.....its basically hmt watch but not made in hmt factory if i presume...they were available in brown green and blue dials.....its one sexy watch


Hi sir Dhaivat,

Have you received yours already?

It really is photogenic. But this project taught me few things, "Never chew more than you can swallow".


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

smuggled_sheep said:


> Hi sir Dhaivat,
> 
> Have you received yours already?
> 
> It really is photogenic. But this project taught me few things, "Never chew more than you can swallow".


I havent my friend...i would like to buy electric blue and green one if they are available somewhere...


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Citizen.... Sq.Pattern


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Janata TBC...just aam Janata (Common People) with few strap change. Loved it so much that dedicated a cork strap for it.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

HMT Gaurav. I find this one of the most elegant retro of the lot. The golden colour is not of typical yellow gold but on the lines of rose gold.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Sona 0231-A
Could anyone decipher this -A phenomenon.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Nutan. Somehow love this watch. The dot at 12 gives a different feel, more Indianised with that "Bindi". I just wish they had named it Bindu instead of Nutan.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Kajal Black Dial


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

sudip said:


> Sona 0231-A
> Could anyone decipher this -A phenomenon.


It said stainless steel back... looks like I'm seeing rust on the bottom part? Is it really stainless steel or they just say stainless steel?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

The early 2000 made "Kedar" watch...fallen for this blingy..Day & Date at 6'o clock position (like Vishwa).


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

May be the designer was a fan of the actress Nutan (Nutan. Photo #02 - Celebrity photos, biographies and more)  or it was meant to be a new (nutan) design ...either way...good find!



sudip said:


> Nutan. Somehow love this watch. The dot at 12 gives a different feel, more Indianised with that "Bindi". I just wish they had named it Bindu instead of Nutan.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Before I rip this open and reuse for parts, can someone confirm if this is (or not) the original dial/case combo that it was made originally. I bought this on the bay and hate to realize later that this was made like this (the only other watch I saw this case on was a Dhruva). The dial is a sunburst grey Janata Deluxe...too good for a repaint job so I doubt its repainted.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

It is not rust. Its plastic. The brown colour strap is plastic and it has been lying in for quite sometime at the shop, the plastic strap stuck to the back and while removing had this leftover.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Seems to be off white. or is it the light effect .


Vikrama said:


> The early 2000 made "Kedar" watch...fallen for this blingy..Day & Date at 6'o clock position (like Vishwa).
> View attachment 8930778


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

It is not rust. Its plastic. The brown colour strap is plastic and it has been lying in for quite sometime at the shop, the plastic strap stuck to the back and while removing had this leftover.


smuggled_sheep said:


> It said stainless steel back... looks like I'm seeing rust on the bottom part? Is it really stainless steel or they just say stainless steel?


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

It's the same 0231 movement but a smaller variant of the movement, so the -A to differentiate. IMO.



sudip said:


> Sona 0231-A
> Could anyone decipher this -A phenomenon.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

I have the same watch and it's milky white. Vikrama can second it. it's is so similar to the Rado of the 80-90s too. I think it was called some star.


sudip said:


> Seems to be off white. or is it the light effect .


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

sudip said:


> Seems to be off white. or is it the light effect .


Yes Sudip. It is off-white something like pale yellow. Being predecessor to its "Kedar Premium" version, the gothic lettering stands out. It is available in black dial & pale yellow only if I am correct.
This watch is smaller compared with Rajat supreme or NASS 09 which will cover my whole wrist!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

I had seen only two colour variants in "KEDAR" gothic typeface. Black & off-white. But Kedar premium has come in three colours..I think its lug dimension is higher than original Kedar.

Yes. It resembles a lot of "Rado Diastar" !


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

sudip said:


> It is not rust. Its plastic. The brown colour strap is plastic and it has been lying in for quite sometime at the shop, the plastic strap stuck to the back and while removing had this leftover.


Thanks for the answer sir sudip. Nice to know, I'm currently awaiting for an HMT, hope it arrives soon. Can't wait to try one.

Good day.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Vikrama said:


> I had seen only two colour variants in "KEDAR" gothic typeface. Black & off-white. But Kedar premium has come in three colours..I think its lug dimension is higher than original Kedar.
> 
> Yes. It resembles a lot of "Rado Diastar" !


Ohh, I have seen some diff color variants in this type of Kedar other than Black, white, Cream...I am not sure if the text on all is Gothic though. As such with Hmt one is never sure of number of variants. So its ... IMHO;-)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

NASS-09 Blue dial..beautiful watch except for the cheap steel strap! After having complained over telephone, today I visited HMT Global warehouse and physically handed-over my watch for strap replacement, which they gladly accepted "Yes this is not the right strap which goes with NASS-09 quality! said the HMT employee" . I may get back the watch in a day are two with a robust strap & I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

sudip said:


> Sona 0231-A
> Could anyone decipher this -A phenomenon.


Sudip ji 
0231 is the movement , the A usually stands for Dial Design 
Hope this helps


----------



## zhitzz (Nov 12, 2015)

Does anyone know what material the crystal is for HMT Sudeep?

hmtwatches.in/1268/product-details/sudeep-wd.html


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

zhitzz said:


> Does anyone know what material the crystal is for HMT Sudeep?
> 
> hmtwatches.in/1268/product-details/sudeep-wd.html


mineral glass...go for it...it classy watch


----------



## pradeepsrec (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello All - I have been a silent reader to this thread. I have been inspired by the HMT watches and I was a little late to start collecting the watches. I recently placed an order at HMT website and paid using an international credit card. However, there seem to be some issue with the payment gateway & HMT and HMT people are saying that they have not received the payment and holding my order. I sppoke with my credit company and CC Avenue and they have confirmed the payment. I tried emailing the ecommerce at HMT and I havent got a reply. I am wondering if any of you guys have a good email contact with HMT. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Old model Rajat automatic, black dial with orange ingrained hands...awesome presence












Dosti a small watch (looks tinier than Tarun)..younger cousin of Janata milky white 






1985 made "Sahar" watch...simple yet elegant watch & it keeps excellent time!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Some more automatics & handwound watches are put on HMT website...


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Many of the watch pictures are not appearing on HMT site. Is it happening on my computer or you people are also facing this?


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

This one watch has been on my list since I bumped into Hari at the Mumbai showroom. He has wearing one with silver tone and believe me, I was all set to almost rob him of that, but good thoughts prevailed and my hunt started. I finally managed to get this beauty though with the BHEL on it. This is one beautiful piece.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Just a thought on how the Roman Alarm ad should have been.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sudip said:


> This one watch has been on my list since I bumped into Hari at the Mumbai showroom. He has wearing one with silver tone and believe me, I was all set to almost rob him of that, but good thoughts prevailed and my hunt started. I finally managed to get this beauty though with the BHEL on it. This is one beautiful piece.


nice one. I was wearing this one that day:



















Best,
Hari


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Dear Friends

Any idea if HMT Showroom in Jalahalli is still running? How to reach there from Hebbal flyover? Pls let me know.......


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Any idea if HMT Showroom in Jalahalli is still running? How to reach there from Hebbal flyover? Pls let me know.......


Jalahalli showroom is very much there! Presently they have few Vijay, Amar,Shakti etc. in hand-wound models. In Automatic only Sourabh supreme..Try your luck.

Don't ride on Hebbal flyover take the service road on left towards BEL circle (if you are coming from the city). Once you reach BEL circle ask for Jalahalli police station. The showroom is right infront of the police station.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> Jalahalli showroom is very much there! Presently they have few Vijay, Amar,Shakti etc. in hand-wound models. In Automatic only Sourabh supreme..Try your luck.
> 
> Don't ride on Hebbal flyover take the service road on left towards BEL circle (if you are coming from the city). Once you reach BEL circle ask for Jalahalli police station. The showroom is right infront of the police station.


Thanks Vikrama
I'll try that showroom, though I don't have much Idea of Hebbal (Saw on Google Map that Jalahalli Police station is around 9 KM from Hebbal) so I have to ask bus conductor for help. Thanks your input


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

My New Kohinoor


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

An interesting read about a very interesting watch by Prashant:

HMT Watches - Time keeper of Generations: A lucky find - HMT Rakhee


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends
Visited Jalahalli HMT watch shop today and I was pretty disappointed by seeing their collection of mechanical and automatics. Few Amar, Vijay, Shakti, 1 Kohinoor and 2-3 more pieces and that's their collection. Nothing special in Roman as well and Just Sourabh and kailash in Automatics.

Online is much more available. Though picked Sudeep YD from there.

Please let me know where to look at Bangalore for HMT watches.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

HMT Sujay..made during late 90s..very elegant watch..







Shakti ..Golden dial with Roman numerals...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

One of my prized possession for the last 4 years..Sapphire glass survived all the hits with Valves, Pipes, structures during my site visits!! Very rugged, sturdy diving watch...TAG


----------



## Vikram S (Aug 13, 2016)

sudip said:


> Kajal Black Dial


Hi,

What movement does the Kajal come with please? Specially the ones on offer on the HMT website right now. Thinking of adding one to my hoard.

Cheers


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikram S said:


> Hi,
> 
> What movement does the Kajal come with please? Specially the ones on offer on the HMT website right now. Thinking of adding one to my hoard.
> 
> Cheers


6500


----------



## Vikram S (Aug 13, 2016)

hari317 said:


> 6500


Thanks Hari.

One additional question. 
I already have a Rajat and just added a Taurus. I'm guessing they all have the same 6500 movement?

Id like to add a model with the new auto movement to my hoard, for variety's sake. What's your suggestion?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikram S said:


> Thanks Hari.
> 
> One additional question.
> I already have a Rajat and just added a Taurus. I'm guessing they all have the same 6500 movement?


yes.


Vikram S said:


> Thanks Hari.
> 
> Id like to add a model with the new auto movement to my hoard, for variety's sake. What's your suggestion?


not much choice left now, whatever suits your fancy on the website I guess.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Firends

Please let me know if any shop is situated near a place called "Corporation" (very near to Hudson circle) @ Bangalore? One watchmaker told me to visit this place but somehow I missed the building name. Any other HMT company shop still running?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Got these beauties, hoping these are original...........

A) HMT RAVI























2) HMT AKHIL


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Akhil is really beautiful.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Finally Got this one

HMT SONA


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

And at last, The Pilot


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

I met my dealer after 10 months and I found these...


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Bahadur is marvellous


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

sarvesh said:


> And at last, The Pilot


Congratulations Sarvesh , very nice finds, In particular Ravi , sona and the pilot. Lovely lume Shot of the Pilot

raami , I think from what you have found you should keep in touch with your dealer more often;-)
Bahadur , Khoobsurat are rare finds and in very good condition too, so's Hemant. I have seen Uday in a different case though.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Vikrama said:


> I had seen only two colour variants in "KEDAR" gothic typeface. Black & off-white. But Kedar premium has come in three colours..I think its lug dimension is higher than original Kedar.
> 
> Yes. It resembles a lot of "Rado Diastar" !


Hmt Kedar - ofcourse the Black









Hmt Kedar - Blue


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

It seems display season is here again at the forum...lovely lovely watches all of them...sarvesh congrats on your black pilot..i know you wanted it bad...legendary black pilot- a piece of history....i am also hunting this hmt vishwa lately..if anybody has it- can you plz put some pictures of this beauty for our hungry eyes...


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Dhruv,

I have this and I will post some pics sometime next week.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> It seems display season is here again at the forum...lovely lovely watches all of them...sarvesh congrats on your black pilot..i know you wanted it bad...legendary black pilot- a piece of history....i am also hunting this hmt vishwa lately..if anybody has it- can you plz put some pictures of this beauty for our hungry eyes...
> 
> Hey Dhruv,
> 
> I have 1 with me. Will post some pics next week.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Kedar Blue Striped









Group Shot


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> Hmt Kedar - ofcourse the Black
> 
> View attachment 9159698
> 
> ...


 Wow... Super Blue..what a combination !!!!! Thanks for the Photo & an eye opener for me 
I have only two colour variants.... I will see whether still Blue available somewhere.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Apoorva is now available online.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

Visited HMT Bhavan Showroom today @ Bangalore. Few models are available (in lot of quantity) like Chetan, Jayanth, Trishna, Shakti, Amar, Keerti, few Kohinoor and few other models. In Automatic section Sourabh and few more are available. A lot of quartz are also available.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

raami said:


> Dhaivat Dhruv said:
> 
> 
> > It seems display season is here again at the forum...lovely lovely watches all of them...sarvesh congrats on your black pilot..i know you wanted it bad...legendary black pilot- a piece of history....i am also hunting this hmt vishwa lately..if anybody has it- can you plz put some pictures of this beauty for our hungry eyes...
> ...


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Kedar that I have


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

While searching Vishwa in my collection, I found these...


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

That skeleton watch is "creme de la creme" of hmt man...how did you find it?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes, where and how did you found that skeleton? Seems I am not searching very well...............


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> That skeleton watch is "creme de la creme" of hmt man...how did you find it?


Long back I had a contact in HMT showroom near Bangalore factory. I was hoping for steel case watch but got this. Anyways as you said "creme de la creme"...


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Just to show you the difference ................ first 2 pics from Lalbagh, Bangalore and last pic is from Zurich, Switzerland


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

The days we live in...some nutcrack is selling hmt skeletal watch at 40,000 rs on ebay...yet another is selling refurbished watches as "new" lot at dirt cheap price....


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice janata, congrats!


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, Some new collections of Janata, Kohinoor and Pratap BD (one i havent seen often) on HMT online, amongst autos there was the NASS 09 BD and a Rajat Supreme BD, the Rajat Blue dial was also there a few minutes back


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Beautiful indeed, wear it in gold health dear sir

Edit: I was referring to the 2 beauties (Janata textured) by Sudip and Hari a few pages back


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, I would appreciate the guidance of the experts as to at what intervals the HMT autos and handwinds would need to be serviced


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Amateur said:


> Hi, I would appreciate the guidance of the experts as to at what intervals the HMT autos and handwinds would need to be serviced


I would suggest breakdown maintenance, good mechanics are becoming hard to come by now and trusting a working watch to a subpar mechanic is asking for trouble.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Waiting for mine. One day hopefully I will get this one. Pray for me.



hari317 said:


> nice one. I was wearing this one that day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Got this today, purchased from HMT site


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> Got this today, purchased from HMT site
> 
> View attachment 9356162
> 
> ...


Any chance you could share the link?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Karan Kohli said:


> Any chance you could share the link?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


https://www.hmtwatches.in/1716/product-details/janata-arabic.html
It's out of stock right now, keep looking


----------



## kriswatch16 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello, looking for HMT Pilot Green (Teal green i.e Blueish Green). Any one willing to sell.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Madness continues









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The Taurus. One of the earliest HMTs I own.









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

kriswatch16 said:


> Hello, looking for HMT Pilot Green (Teal green i.e Blueish Green). Any one willing to sell.


Pilot blue green and red are rare find these days....but they are must have for any serious collector....i saw a green one going for bomb on ebay some months ago....good luck finding them...


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Primitive Pilot









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

New Addition in my collection - HMT *AG 001 WD
































*


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Found some more Jems Sagar and Kanishka!


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Not REALLY an HMT, but it does have the HMT 0231 movement at it's heart - The Airavata


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

A little bit of Roman(cing) HMT









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## rajaforlani (Oct 13, 2014)

Jhalak n prakruthi wow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice collection Sudip! I will also compile my Roman collections and post it shortly here.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Nice collection Sudip! I will also compile my Roman collections and post it shortly here.


Looking forward to it. You have one of the most wonderful collection.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Devnagri Janata. Though the left one is a so called aftermarket dial, it's too good. I just wish HMT had it their way. 









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The usual Avinash....with the poisonous looking strap









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The Star Janata with golden indices. (Not sure if I had posted it earlier)









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

For the Bong brethren this is a must have. Durga Puja is just around the corner and fortunately this one is still available online. 









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice ones Sudip.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Nice ones Sudip.


Thanks Hari.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

A small group of Roman dialed HMTs collected by me since last December 15 (though it may not qualify as a collection!)....I will compile other variants when time permits & share


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Sourabh Premium white...a beauty & the photo speaks all by itself!


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> A small group of Roman dialed HMTs collected by me since last December 15 (though it may not qualify as a collection!)....I will compile other variants when time permits & share
> View attachment 9412714
> View attachment 9412722
> View attachment 9412730
> ...


Splendid

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Note - Not a real ad from HMT but just my thought.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

sudip said:


> Devnagri Janata. Though the left one is a so called aftermarket dial, it's too good. I just wish HMT had it their way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that about HMT - you can spot a redial because it's too well done.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello All, This is Mohammed Jalal from Hyderabad...This is my first post here..i have been reading this thread since two years. Here i would like to share my hmt pilot pic with you all....before that my special hello and many thanks to Fateh ji, Hari ji, Prashanth ji for such an inspiring forum. Here i am posting my two years old hmt pilot brought from


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Good morning everyone!! Its raining in hyderabad since last night...cant sit idle so i started experimenting with my hmt pilot pic which i posted yesterday.
I really like power reserve indicators on mechanical/ automatic watches...so thought how my pilot would look with such a nice feature...i have no knowledge of photoshop so edited the picture in powerpoint to my level best...here i am sharing the same with you all...please let me know how you feel about this. Have a good day


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1988 made Kohinoor


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> 1988 made Kohinoor
> View attachment 9438978
> View attachment 9438986


Ahhh!!! i like the fonts of this kohinoor watch |> Nice one :-!


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> Good morning everyone!! Its raining in hyderabad since last night...cant sit idle so i started experimenting with my hmt pilot pic which i posted yesterday.
> I really like power reserve indicators on mechanical/ automatic watches...so thought how my pilot would look with such a nice feature...i have no knowledge of photoshop so edited the picture in powerpoint to my level best...here i am sharing the same with you all...please let me know how you feel about this. Have a good day
> 
> View attachment 9438258


It's looking cool. I never had thoughts of modifying these watches (in concept). You got a brilliant idea.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

One more of my fantasy ad.









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi everyone! Hope you all are doing well  Its still raining heavily in my home town...so no chance to go out...and i am in a holiday mood 
Just thought of playing with my mobile camera i took some pics of my hmt pilot (yes again hmt pilot only hahaha...) here i am sharing the same with you all..hope you like it  I also would like to know from the moderator and fellow members whether this kind of photography stuff allowed on this forum or not...i am asking this because i am a newbie to this forum...pls excuse if this is not ok.

The beautiful Pilot







Hmt watches for tough jobs







Hmt watches for everyone to be on schedule







Here is my Pilot, Perume & Prayer beads


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

nimod said:


> It's looking cool. I never had thoughts of modifying these watches (in concept). You got a brilliant idea.


Hi Nimod, thank you very much.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

sudip said:


> One more of my fantasy ad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Sudip, its not only a fantasy but also a fantastic Ad.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Friends i have one doubt or i could say i need some clarification with regards to watches with no seconds hand....i am planning to put order for hmt sachin watch from hmtwatches.in because i like the dial very much...but i see that there is no seconds hand for this watch....my doubt is how to know whether watch is running or not? Judging this by looking at minutes hand seems to be time taking task...please advice or comment on this. Thanks.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> Friends i have one doubt or i could say i need some clarification with regards to watches with no seconds hand....i am planning to put order for hmt sachin watch from hmtwatches.in because i like the dial very much...but i see that there is no seconds hand for this watch....my doubt is how to know whether watch is running or not? Judging this by looking at minutes hand seems to be time taking task...please advice or comment on this. Thanks.


You can find it by famous hmt "tick tick" sound by holding watch near to ear....


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> You can find it by famous hmt "tick tick" sound by holding watch near to ear....


Thank you for the reply Dhaivat Dhruv...yes that seems to be the easiest way


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

You may like to read my blog............

https://wordpress.com/post/lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/20


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello everyone...today morning when i was about to wear my pilot on my wrist i got one thought...how my pilot would look in chronograph avatar?  Because most of the pilot or military watches of other brands i see online are having chronograph feature...infact i love the look of chronos..but not the bulky ones ok...i ran my imagination... took some time out to edit my watch picture and here is the result....as i said i have no knowledge of photoshop..i just edited it using powerpoint...so its not a picture perfect but a conceptual one. Let me know guys how you feel about this


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2016/07/18/the-watchmaker/


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2016/07/25/watches-and-complications/


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

I have always loved watches since i was child...my first vivid memory of my obsession with watch was when i used to sleep at night with my dads hmt tejas tied to my wrist even before i started going to school...however i wasnt lucky like most rich kids in my school who used to flaunt their casio's with its hourly chimes(relatives in dubai..eh)... dad was utilitarian and his philosophy was that he would only buy me watch when i really needed it...so i had to wait till i was in 10th standard board to get my first wrist watch which was a simple titan quartz with lume...but to me it was my most precious possession...i was like gollum of "lord of the rings" and that titan was my precious ring..it symbolized that i was big man now, i was important, my time was important, and i realized philosophy behind why dad took so long to buy me my own watch..god' that feeling was sweet...many years have passed since that first titan...coming to year 2015...my favourite time pass was window shopping watches on amazon and flipkart...now those who use amazon knows that they flash products on your home page based on your interest and your browsing history -and there it was in all its glory "the black hmt pilot".... I was like do they they still make this hmt watches?...and the reviews of pilot on amazon were like awesome- those who havent read them i suggest do read- people have written their nostalgic stories about this watch...so i bought it and boy i fell in love with that damn thing...it somehow reminded me of my past..those 80s and 90s...the days when you went with your entire family to std booths to make that monthly telephone call to relatives and you had to literally stand in line at std booths...those days when there was personal touch to everything we did...writing those blue inland letters to relatives...your first crush in school and how you tried to look at her in between classes trying to make sure that no one sees you looking at her...this watch reminded me of that innocence and purity which i somehow miss in this facebook and twitter era...those days that i thought were lost forever! Except they werent- thanks to hmt....and then it were raining hmts in my collection...one after another...postman arriving every week with those red boxes...let me show you my treasure of pilots...

the coveted green pilot
















My pilots in all their glory - all bought last year when hmtonline was making them available..

























My daily companion - white pilot









I also bought that casio which rich boys used to flaunt in school just to satisfy my childhood craving...eeeee...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> I have always loved watches since i was child...my first vivid memory of my obsession with watch was when i used to sleep at night with my dads hmt tejas tied to my wrist even before i started going to school...however i wasnt lucky like most rich kids in my school who used to flaunt their casio's with its hourly chimes(relatives in dubai..eh)...


Dear Dhaivat....will you make me cry now...(in hindi we say "rulayega kya ab pagle.." )...just take it easy my words..there is depth in your story...i am very much moved....i read it very interestingly it some how reminded me of my childhood favorite TV show malgudi days. I also read Mr. Prashanth Ji's blog very interestingly...how a watch connects people of different geographies to one string is just amazing...thank you for sharing such experiences.|>


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Pleasure is all mine jalal...i am happy that you liked my post


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Good evening guys...today i wore hmt vijay all the day..i am happy with this watch...some pics of it along with hmt pilot


----------



## cmfowler (Aug 21, 2012)

Jalal,

Love the powerpoint-shopping! ...but one of the reasons I love my Pilot is that it's so simple, so I definitely prefer the plain look 



jalal-akbar said:


> Hello everyone...today morning when i was about to wear my pilot on my wrist i got one thought...how my pilot would look in chronograph avatar?  Because most of the pilot or military watches of other brands i see online are having chronograph feature...infact i love the look of chronos..but not the bulky ones ok...i ran my imagination... took some time out to edit my watch picture and here is the result....as i said i have no knowledge of photoshop..i just edited it using powerpoint...so its not a picture perfect but a conceptual one. Let me know guys how you feel about this
> 
> View attachment 9470346


----------



## Nikhil9119 (Jun 7, 2016)

After seeing all this my craving for a black pilot has tripled. But I could not get my hands on it still

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Do read my new blog on Delhi's Watchmaker and share your experience and comments.

https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2016/09/28/my-name-is-khan-and-i-am-a-watch-magician/


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

cmfowler said:


> Jalal,
> 
> Love the powerpoint-shopping! ...but one of the reasons I love my Pilot is that it's so simple, so I definitely prefer the plain look


Dear cmfowler, i agree with you totally...thats why i have three authentic pilots in my collection


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Sky Fantasy AD









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today..


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Vikrama

Thats one sexy watch...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Vikrama
> 
> Thats one sexy watch...


Agree with you !
But to keep it ticking, it has to be worn and unlike HMT automatics, you cannot wind it through the crown! Neverthless, it is beautiful and it is our own!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello Friends..today i would like to show one of the beauties from my HMT Quartz collection...its name is "track" model no. "UGSS 07 WD".
Case dia is 40mm (w/o crown); 22mm lug width; about 45mm lug to lug.
This is one my recent collections and I really love this beauty because i like the design of this watch....look at the indices..shiny dial...day date window..and wow look at that red seconds hand..isn't it beautiful? Oh yes indeed it is  This is still available for sale on hmtwatches.in


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today..


Dear Vikrama
thats gorgeous!!!


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today..
> 
> Its a fantastic watch, specially because its automatic. I have a similar design from Titan but in quartz.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

Are you able to open HMT site? (I am not, it says Secure connection fail). Pls let me know


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hello Friends..today i would like to show one of the beauties from my HMT Quartz collection...its name is "track" model no. "UGSS 07 WD".
> Case dia is 40mm (w/o crown); 22mm lug width; about 45mm lug to lug.
> This is one my recent collections and I really love this beauty because i like the design of this watch....look at the indices..shiny dial...day date window..and wow look at that red seconds hand..isn't it beautiful? Oh yes indeed it is  This is still available for sale on hmtwatches.in
> 
> ...


 That's one fantastic Quartz Jalal!! Beautiful grey dial...
Unfortunately though, because of shifting focus to quartz watches led to the present situation of HMT...


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

This is the centenary year release of HMT Jubilee for CTC (Calcutta Tram company). Established in 1880 the Trams still run in Calcutta (I dont like to call it Kolkata). This was relased in 1980. I can proudly say that this is one "Collector's Peice".

One of the most prized possession.

















Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

sudip said:


> This is the centenary year release of HMT Jubilee for CTC (Calcutta Tram company). Established in 1880 the Trams still run in Calcutta (*I dont like to call it Kolkata*). This was relased in 1980. I can proudly say that this is one "Collector's Peice".
> 
> One of the most prized possession.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


But it says you're from Mumbai - as a local you should know it's Bombay ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone know where I can get HMT watches in Bombay? I really want a Pilot or a Janata. They're sold out on the site and I'm guessing it's now go store to store seeing who has stock?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> Vikrama said:
> 
> 
> > Watch on my wrist today..
> ...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello friends...today i would like share one of my best collections (i feel so) with you...its name is hmt shakti....i really love this watch so much that i haven't found this unique piece any where else so far...i bought this from hyderabad hmt factory outlet about 2 years ago....Look at the unique dial design..polishing is done very well..the blue dial with steel indices, steel hands for hours and minutes and red seconds hand...overall this is a peaceful watch with hidden power (shakti)...at the bottom of the dial its written "INDIA 0231 SGCS 05 8" Can some one throw some light on this code? i am really interested to know about it 

Guys also there is one good news and one bad news about this watch
Good news: I gifted this to my brother-in-law  (fresh from show room)
Bad news : I gifted this to my brother-in-law  (i borrowed from his wrist to take some snaps of it today)

Anyways the joy of giving to our loved ones is more satisfactory which cant be described in words


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hello Friends..today i would like to show one of the beauties from my HMT Quartz collection...its name is "track" model no. "UGSS 07 WD".
> Case dia is 40mm (w/o crown); 22mm lug width; about 45mm lug to lug.
> This is one my recent collections and I really love this beauty because i like the design of this watch....look at the indices..shiny dial...day date window..and wow look at that red seconds hand..isn't it beautiful? Oh yes indeed it is  This is still available for sale on hmtwatches.in
> 
> ...


This is a lovely watch, even the crown on this is very taught fully designed to go with the mode TRACK... 
And one of the brightest lumed hands from hmt stable.

cheers


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hello friends...today i would like share one of my best collections (i feel so) with you...its name is hmt shakti....i really love this watch so much that i haven't found this unique piece any where else so far...i bought this from hyderabad hmt factory outlet about 2 years ago....Look at the unique dial design..polishing is done very well..the blue dial with steel indices, steel hands for hours and minutes and red seconds hand...overall this is a peaceful watch with hidden power (shakti)...at the bottom of the dial its written "INDIA 0231 SGCS 05 8" Can some one throw some light on this code? i am really interested to know about it
> 
> Guys also there is one good news and one bad news about this watch
> Good news: I gifted this to my brother-in-law  (fresh from show room)
> ...


Lovely Pic.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

sudip said:


> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Good Combo, and an awesome pic.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Many activities recently, catching all the posts from morning...
This thread reignited. 

Lovely watches brothers. And lovely pictures.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Love the blue dial.









My All time favorite,


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hello friends...today i would like share one of my best collections (i feel so) with you...its name is hmt shakti....i really love this watch so much that i haven't found this unique piece any where else so far...i bought this from hyderabad hmt factory outlet about 2 years ago....Look at the unique dial design..polishing is done very well..the blue dial with steel indices, steel hands for hours and minutes and red seconds hand...overall this is a peaceful watch with hidden power (shakti)...at the bottom of the dial its written "INDIA 0231 SGCS 05 8" Can some one throw some light on this code? i am really interested to know about it
> View attachment 9501538


Rerouting 
This is one of the export variants of the Shakti made by HMT hence the finish, made in 5 Diff colors all of them light shades of red, blue, yellow, green and white. 
The code is basically standard one used by HMT for shakti models , 0231 is movement, S-Shakti , G-Gents, C- Chrome, S-Steel Strap( as this case variant normally comes with steel strap, though no straps were supplied for the actual export order, and its being sold with matching leather strap by the importing dealer), 05- case or model number and the last is the dial design which probably should be B . 
Hope the info I gave is correct and what you were looking for. 
|>


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Janata
HAL, though used , picked it , as had to have one with this type of dial pattern. Inspiration ofcourse ..Hari ;-)


----------



## Face4 (Mar 18, 2014)

Great pictures here gents. HMT offers some great value for money!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

the one said:


> Rerouting
> This is one of the export variants of the Shakti made by HMT hence the finish, made in 5 Diff colors all of them light shades of red, blue, yellow, green and white.
> The code is basically standard one used by HMT for shakti models , 0231 is movement, S-Shakti , G-Gents, C- Chrome, S-Steel Strap( as this case variant normally comes with steel strap, though no straps were supplied for the actual export order, and its being sold with matching leather strap by the importing dealer), 05- case or model number and the last is the dial design which probably should be B .
> Hope the info I gave is correct and what you were looking for.
> |>


My friend thank you very much for enlightening us on this watch.... this shows how some people go to depths to know about everything that interests them....i didn't expect the reply so soon...thats amazing!!! Now i am more happy that i have had a chance to lay my hand on one of such precious gems from hmt


----------



## Face4 (Mar 18, 2014)

HMT on a Colareb.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

*How Crazy are We!!!

*Hello guys...happy weekend  today i dont know why but some how i felt some nostalgic with my hmt pilot and a thought was lingering in my mind from quite a few days like what made me to buy this watch and when did i buy it actually.........fortunately my memory is good enough to recollect some good old moments....after my first purchase of hmt quartz watch in 2014 (which eventually i gifted to one of my best friends) some two years back i started diving into depths of hmt history and its present sales....to my utter surprise there is a website of hmt (hmtwatches.in)....i browsed it for few hours looking at each category of watches...some how i felt like buying pilot black dial watch even though i have no idea whats making me to buy it...perhaps it could be the clean and simple design of it and importantly its name _*"PILOT*_" catch my eyes.. i decided to put order but unfortunately it was out of stock  i kept on checking website now and then to see if it was back in stock...i couldn't sleep properly for few days..._"i want this watch...and i am going to have it" _this was the mantra flashing in my mind....one night miracle happened...when i opened the website at one particular time (look at the picture below to know at what time i put order) god listened my words..ahh!! pilot is back in stock  without wasting a single second i placed my order..took deep breath...thanked god and slept peacefully ....in about a weeks day it was on my wrist hurrahhhh!!!!   

Now i am a proud owner of three hmt pilots 

So guys that was my story of owning a hmt pilot watch...do share your interesting stories too...happy weekend


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello friends..hope all are doing well...here is one of my fantasy ad about hmt watches....today morning i took the snap of my "NASS 13 WD" automatic watch which i bought some two years ago at hyderabad hmt factory showroom...never wore this but today i changed the strap of my liking and wore it on my wrist happily  Have a great day


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Navy blue dialed Rohit...1979








A 1999 made Janata Deluxe Brown...a beauty


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Jalal, I also have this blue dialed Shakti...and I chose this over blue dialed Pilot ;-)
This watch has good presence ! Case is very good ..simple yet elegant...

It seems one can hear the healthy & robust ticking noise from quite a distance!

I wish you will get this watch once again...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Jalal, I also have this blue dialed Shakti...and I chose this over blue dialed Pilot ;-)
> This watch has good presence ! Case is very good ..simple yet elegant...
> 
> It seems one can hear the healthy & robust ticking noise from quite a distance!
> ...


Dear Vikrama, thank you very much...yes i really wish to have this watch in my collection


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice watches. keep them coming.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

My red pilot gets new leather strap....out of all coloured pilots this red is my favourite...it attracts instant attention and inquiry amoungst people...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi friends..need some information on hmt automatic watches..
I have my NASS 13 which is automatic and working perfectly...i just wanted to know like how many times i have to hand wind the crown so that it lasts for a complete day? I tried winding it manually but there is no resistance in the crown even after few good number of turns...i once read in our forum that hmt automatics can be wound manually...if that's true then how many turns i need to do it? I know this is a very basic question i am asking but i am a newbie just getting into mechanics of watches  Thanks


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hi friends..need some information on hmt automatic watches.. I have my NASS 13 which is automatic and working perfectly...i just wanted to know like how many times i have to hand wind the crown so that it lasts for a complete day? I tried winding it manually but there is no resistance in the crown even after few good number of turns...i once read in our forum that hmt automatics can be wound manually...if that's true then how many turns i need to do it? I know this is a very basic question i am asking but i am a newbie just getting into mechanics of watches  Thanks


 Automatic watches have something called as an "endless" mainspring. So the crown will not come to a stop when the main spring is fully wound. The main spring will simply slip inside the barrel harmlessly. 18 half turns should fully wind your watch for the day.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello Friends...today i would like to show one of my quartz collections....its name is "Sangam MGGL-02-A"....I love this beauty very much...why i love this beauty? see for your self in the pictures below..seeing is believing  when you are in love, then you do this kind of crazy things...i did my best to present this perfect craftsmanship from the house of hmt watches....hope you also like it


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Some more goodies from HMT...

Praveen... love the mosaic textured dial
















A rare to find blue dialed Deepak (brown dialed Deepak, ofcourse one can find quite frequently)









a deep brown Yeshwant with matching leather strap ...
















a majestic Heera....
















Pankaj....elegant Roman dialed









Grey dialed Abhishek... dial pattern similar to Amitabh (?)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

A grey ASHOK. Initially I thought, it resembles more of grey Kohinoor; but, our HMT never made anything which bears resemblance to one another.....


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful Quartz...

Jalal tum ek shayari likho...Sangam ke bare mein


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice Pic Jalal and Vikrama.

Happy to see more models.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Automatic watches have something called as an "endless" mainspring. So the crown will not come to a stop when the main spring is fully wound. The main spring will simply slip inside the barrel harmlessly. 18 half turns should fully wind your watch for the day.


Hello Hari, thank you very much |>


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Some more goodies from HMT...
> 
> Praveen... love the mosaic textured dial
> A rare to find blue dialed Deepak (brown dialed Deepak, ofcourse one can find quite frequently)
> ...


Dear Vikrama...just awesome collection...its sheer temptation


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Beautiful Quartz...
> 
> Jalal tum ek shayari likho...Sangam ke bare mein


Dear Vikrama, thank you very much

hehehe....arz hi...

shayari bohat suna hi... lekin kabhi likhi nahi...
sunwaye bohat se shayari logon ne... lekin likne ko kisi ne kahi nahi...

aye mere dost ye tumne kya kahe dala... aaj rukne ko jee chahta nahi...
bata de hum bhi dunya walon ko ki hum bhi kisi se kam nahi...

ye waqt bata tu itna paband kaise? kahi tu* hmt* ka *sangam* ghadi pehnta to nahi?
doston ki kya kami iss zamane mey...lekin *vikrama* jaise housla badane wale nahi...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

akvikram said:


> Nice Pic Jalal and Vikrama.
> 
> Happy to see more models.


Dear akvikram..thank you very much


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

sudip said:


> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Dear Sudip..any story behind this star janata?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Hahaha... Super one Jalal...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

My Red Pilot says "Kaisa hain Bhai" to Dhruv's Pilot!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello friends...hope you all are doing well...ok.. here is my hmt shakti (shakti = power)


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

jalal-akbar nice ad and awesome pic


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Good evening friends! Three days back there was a listing on ebay.in for hmt "track UGSS 02" white dial...though used one i placed order and received it today..watch is in a very good condition..i am happy with this purchase and it didn't cost me much, just 500/- Indian rupees. The build quality of this watch is superb..rugged..combination of matte finish and polished bezel is great  My intention of this purchase is that i want to mod this watch and do some experiments in the near future  Especially i want to change the hands of this watch to give it a more sporty look...dunno that's possible or not but let me try 

My general observation is that hmt has a very good quartz watches too and series like INOX, TRACK are my favorites. Ok here is today's pic..Cheers!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

akvikram said:


> jalal-akbar nice ad and awesome pic


Thank you my friend


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Dussera friends! Just thought of wishing you all and want to update you that hmtwatches.in has listed few new automatic watches...when i opened the site at IST 9.50 am (today = 11-Oct-2016) i could see new watches like

*APOORVA DLX S*
*NASS 03 BD*
*NASS 03 BL*
*PROKRUTHI WD*

I am happy that i could place order for PROKRUTHI WD...immediately after my order it went out of stock


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> Happy Dussera friends! Just thought of wishing you all and want to update you that hmtwatches.in has listed few new automatic watches...when i opened the site at IST 9.50 am (today = 11-Oct-2016) i could see new watches like
> 
> *APOORVA DLX S*
> *NASS 03 BD*
> ...


Sold out man...darn fast


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The top pic is superb, and I love the look of that strap!



jalal-akbar said:


> Hello friends...hope you all are doing well...ok.. here is my hmt shakti (shakti = power)
> 
> View attachment 9594178
> 
> ...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> The top pic is superb, and I love the look of that strap!


Thank you my friend


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

A sexy roman quartz is listed in "special" section....have a look on website


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Friends..is there any chance this roman goddess will be available in future?...i remember someone said on on this forum that this beauty might be available in future..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> A sexy roman quartz is listed in "special" section....have a look on website


To those who might be interested, both the listed watches are supposed to have a ISA Swiss 307/40 movement.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Friends..is there any chance this roman goddess will be available in future?...i remember someone said on on this forum that this beauty might be available in future..


My friend i too wish the same...hope is still alive for me


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> To those who might be interested, both the listed watches are supposed to have a ISA Swiss 307/40 movement.


Hari Ji, Thank you very much for that piece of information. The only disappointing thing for me with the new roman models listed is that there is no logo of hmt on the dial


----------



## dialtime (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey guys! I've recently acquired my first HMT via the internet.

It looks like all the parts are original HMT but might not have all come from the same watch. Not sure how the scratches on the dial came to be. Also there is writing on the inside of the back cover but I can't decipher it.

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It looks to have had a pretty hard life, but you did very well to start with a watch with an original dial!



dialtime said:


> Hey guys! I've recently acquired my first HMT via the internet.
> 
> It looks like all the parts are original HMT but might not have all come from the same watch. Not sure how the scratches on the dial came to be. Also there is writing on the inside of the back cover but I can't decipher it.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hari Ji, Thank you very much for that piece of information. The only disappointing thing for me with the new roman models listed is that there is no logo of hmt on the dial


Roman was their attempt to create a new line of high quality offerings with high end movements like Alarm and EL, HMT will be mentioned in the backside.


----------



## Nikhil9119 (Jun 7, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Roman was their attempt to create a new line of high quality offerings with high end movements like Alarm and EL, HMT will be mentioned in the backside.


Does the two new watches have alarm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nikhil9119 said:


> Does the two new watches have alarm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. not all Roman have Alarm and EL. But Roman have good cases, good plating quality and good movements like these two have ISA. Alarm watches are listed under Roman section on website, but they are out of stock.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> No. not all Roman have Alarm and EL. But Roman have good cases, good plating quality and good movements like these two have ISA. Alarm watches are listed under Roman section on website, but they are out of stock.


Hari Ji, what is EL? sorry for asking this basic question


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

I guess illuminator...light wali ghadi ....


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Friends..i have two questions here which i was supposing to ask for quite a long time but eventually forgetting every time. Please excuse for my basic doubts as i am just just getting into this world of watch mechanics 

Q1 : what is the difference between NASS 12 & NASS 13? I have nass13 but nass 12 also looks quite similar to nass13. So where is the difference occurs? 

Q2 : I read on quite a few posts that many watch enthusiasts says that their mechanical watches are accurate with only 5 secs or 10 secs or 15 secs of time loss in 24 hours or for full winding...how come they are able to judge that so accurately? is there any machine to to detect that or just by physical observation?

Please guys educate me on this. Thanks.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Jalal, EL is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroluminescence

The rate (a measure of how fast or slow) of a mechanical watch can be indeed measured by a machine which has been called by various names such as vibrograph, timegrapher etc depending on the manufacturer. One such machine can be seen at this link:
Watch Expert - Testing and measurement of mechanical watches - watchmaking, watch servicing

HMT service centres used to have a similar machine. HMT Mumbai had one till the end.

another way is to observe the cumulative rate of a watch manually over several days and then calculate the average daily rate. This is the approach followed by many WIS.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Friends..is there any chance this roman goddess will be available in future?...i remember someone said on on this forum that this beauty might be available in future..
> 
> View attachment 9627050


 Sometime back, I met a person who had this watch & came for battery replacement. He was mentioning how he had to use influence from the top brass of HMT to get this watch. This watch is so beautiful amongst all the other Quartz watches. The blue hands on white dial, gold plated casing, crown, push buttons ...all stands apart and puts this watch in a different league from other Chronographs...I am having my own doubts, whether this watch will be available ever again...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Sometime back, I met a person who had this watch & came for battery replacement. He was mentioning how he had to use influence from the top brass of HMT to get this watch. This watch is so beautiful amongst all the other Quartz watches. The blue hands on white dial, gold plated casing, crown, push buttons ...all stands apart and puts this watch in a different league from other Chronographs...I am having my own doubts, whether this watch will be available ever again...


This is indeed a nice watch, but I have found it is not very readable in daily use, IMHO.

Luckily a few years back. I was able to buy from HMT a few examples for my own collection and to give to some close friends and relatives. In those days this watch was not moving well from HMT (considered too expensive for a HMT) and they had a good amount of dead stock.

As a chrono, it uses the Miyota OS10, a fairly standard chrono movement.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm really liking this HMT diver









It's a whopper, 46mm across but it's got a tiny movement , screw down crown and uni directional bezel making it a true diver 

I love it on this cheapo Velcro strap 








The grammar leaves a little to be desired but the sentiments seem to fit with the watch 

P.s does anyone know the model name?

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Matt, unfortunately that is not a genuine HMT. HMT watches don't have Quartz written twice on the dial. However your watch looks good.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> This is indeed a nice watch, but I have found it is not very readable in daily use, IMHO.
> 
> Luckily a few years back. I was able to buy from HMT a few examples for my own collection and to give to some close friends and relatives. In those days this watch was not moving well from HMT (considered too expensive for a HMT) and they had a good amount of dead stock.
> 
> As a chrono, it uses the Miyota OS10, a fairly standard chrono movement.


Yes Hari!

All these watches ( including Leo, Excel, Kaushal etc.) were available with most of the dealers in Bangalore. One dealer confided, how he could not sell an "Excel" to a customer because it was too pricey at that time..(Rs. 2000 may be) and Pinaki for Rs. 1800. Similarly these Quartz watches also could be available aplenty in those days without takers. You are lucky to have caught this HMT fever a little early than most of us here ;-)

Though personally I do not like Quartz watches (I have bought only two Quartz watches till date), the white Roman dial just a feast for your eyes.
Now HMT showroom has the regular Yellow chornos & white dials with red hands only..


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Matt, unfortunately that is not a genuine HMT. HMT watches don't have Quartz written twice on the dial. However your watch looks good.


I did wonder about that, thanks for the info, I spent so little on it I'm not too worried and it's a fun watch anyway 

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Just received my roman listed in special section...few quick snaps..hariji was correct...it has awesome anodised case...also the most annoying things about quartz for me personally is misalignment of second hand and indices...to me not only it is irritating but also manifest poor manufacturing quality...i have seen it even in high end timex and titans...but this roman has spot on alignment...great precision in engineering.


----------



## srin80 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi all!

I've been lurking here for quite a while, and been painfully shy of posting anything - maybe because of my tiny collection.

So, the HMT bug bit me quite late - late last year! I made a trip to the WTC showroom in Mumbai, and picked up a Pilot BD, a Janata WD, and against my general sense of style - a blingy Sourabh Supreme WD. A couple months later, Hari helped me with a Pilot BD (to be kept locked away as a grown-up gift for my kid when he grows up) and I though I was sorted.

Then after a couple more months, the bug bit again - and I ended up ordering a Vijay Lum YD and a Kohinoor WD from the HMT site. And I thought myself satisfied.

Then my father saw my watch collection growing, and I ended up ordering a Janata Deluxe for him and a Sarita WD for my mother. Happy Happy!

Then all was well, till earlier this month, when in a spree, I ended up buying all of these:
a Varun for my 12 yr old nephew (named Varun) - from ebay
a Nutan (if I have a daughter sometime in the future!) - the last HMT piece at a small watch store (and such a pretty little thing)
a Kailash SS for myself - from the HMT website
a Sindhu for my wife - to match my Kailash - it was sheer coincidence that I walk into this tiny shop for the first time the very next day after I received my Kailash and find an almost exact match for my wife!
a Bharani for my sister - this GP model is a twin to my wife's Sindhu - which is SS
a Taurus SS for myself - from the HMT website - yet to be delivered
a Pilot BD, a Janata art deco BD, and a Janata arabic - from another small local shop.

Wristshot(s) of my Kailash & wife's Sindhu








Now, I will be posting pics of all the other watches in a few days. But the reason for posting now, is that I needed some feedback on the last 3 purchases (the Pilot & the 2 Janatas)

I apologise for the poor quality cellcam pics. Will post better pics when I can.
Janata arabic WD: The dial is actually pearlescent, rather than white, and the brushed case has drilled lugs. 






















Now, finish-wise, the dial looked pretty original to my still-ignorant eyes, but hoping the experts here could opine. This watch turned out to lose about an hour or so a day. Need to get it checked out.

Next up is the black dial art deco Janata Devanagari - which I'm pretty sure now is a fantasy dial. I did have the store guy open up the back, and the movement looked clean and newish. However, the watch is losing about 15 minutes a day. Guess I need to have it worked upon as well.























And bringing up the rear is the Pilot (Don't Pilots generally lead?  )
















This one keeps perfect time. I feel the nice touch of this Pilot is the "Furlon" strap. The store I bought it from had this strap on some other model (not even an HMT), and I got him to swap it out onto this watch.

So gentlemen, I would appreciate any feedback you could provide on these 3 watches. These are my latest acquisitions and they never get any wrist time (My wife is "watch"ing my purchases and she doesn't know of these 3!).


----------



## srin80 (Dec 28, 2015)

sudip said:


> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk





jalal-akbar said:


> Dear Sudip..any story behind this star janata?


Yes, can anybody tell us the antecedents of the Janata Star? One has popped up for sale on a Facebook group and I'd like to know whether it's someone's fantasy or a true HMT product.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Not sure on the story part but it exists in real life. Not only ot exists but has ywo variants one in silver indices and one in golden indices (not the bappi lagiri gold types). The telescope "crosshair" and the star above 6 makes it a different. Will share both the pics someday. The crosshair reminds me of the sniper rifles with a small telescope mounted on it. 
@hari may give us some insight.


srin80 said:


> Yes, can anybody tell us the antecedents of the Janata Star? One has popped up for sale on a Facebook group and I'd like to know whether it's someone's fantasy or a true HMT product.


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Just checked my mobile and yes have both the pics. Posted on some forum last year.
Janata Star










sudip said:


> Not sure on the story part but it exists in real life. Not only ot exists but has ywo variants one in silver indices and one in golden indices (not the bappi lagiri gold types). The telescope "crosshair" and the star above 6 makes it a different. Will share both the pics someday. The crosshair reminds me of the sniper rifles with a small telescope mounted on it.
> @hari may give us some insight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hari Ji, thank you very much. Now i have got some knowledge on it.



hari317 said:


> Jalal, EL is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroluminescence
> 
> The rate (a measure of how fast or slow) of a mechanical watch can be indeed measured by a machine which has been called by various names such as vibrograph, timegrapher etc depending on the manufacturer. One such machine can be seen at this link:
> Watch Expert - Testing and measurement of mechanical watches - watchmaking, watch servicing
> ...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Man.. i decided not to purchase this watch but you persuade me with these beautiful pics...temptations at its peak i placed my order for yellow dial variant immediately 



Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Just received my roman listed in special section...few quick snaps..hariji was correct...it has awesome anodised case...also the most annoying things about quartz for me personally is misalignment of second hand and indices...to me not only it is irritating but also manifest poor manufacturing quality...i have seen it even in high end timex and titans...but this roman has spot on alignment...great precision in engineering.
> 
> View attachment 9666554
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Do post pics when u receive it...also of prakruti...waiting eagerly to relish their photos


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Roman 53832 YD Quartz with ISA 370 - 40 Swiss parts movement





































Cheers!
Hari


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi Dhaivat Dhruv and friends...yester i received my hmt prakruti white dial...its like dream come true for me because i was longing for this watch ever since i saw its pics on this forum. Also i read somewhere that hmt stopped production of this watch long back. At one time i thought of purchasing this on ebay at a premium price . But once again god listened to my words and it has been listed once again on hmt website. Oh god thank you very much and thank you hmt. I am very happy with this purchase 

Guys this is one of the elegant watches from the house of hmt with case size approx 36mm w/o crown and 43mm lug to lug. Perfect for person with thin wrists. Really adorable watch. Ok here are the pics just now taken with my mobile camera.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Jalal, good selection !!
This looks much better than gold dialed Prakruthi which I have  .... < the pasture is always greener on the other side isn't it ;-) >


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hi Dhaivat Dhruv and friends...yester i received my hmt prakruti white dial...its like dream come true for me because i was longing for this watch ever since i saw its pics on this forum. Also i read somewhere that hmt stopped production of this watch long back. At one time i thought of purchasing this on ebay at a premium price . But once again god listened to my words and it has been listed once again on hmt website. Oh god thank you very much and thank you hmt. I am very happy with this purchase
> 
> Guys this is one of the elegant watches from the house of hmt with case size approx 36mm w/o crown and 43mm lug to lug. Perfect for person with thin wrists. Really adorable watch. Ok here are the pics just now taken with my mobile camera.
> 
> Very Nice Watch.......


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

hari317 said:


> HMT Roman 53832 YD Quartz with ISA 370 - 40 Swiss parts movement
> 
> Hi Hari
> From where you got this? Did you purchased this one??? But its back is looking absurd and any thought on screw back?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Jalal, good selection !!
> This looks much better than gold dialed Prakruthi which I have  .... < the pasture is always greener on the other side isn't it ;-) >


Dear Vikrama, thank you very much. Yes white dial is more elegant than yellow dial. Infact i ordered both white and yellow dials


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice watch..I guess it is nass 12 right? I have nass 13. Any idea what's the difference between these two variants? Friends can someone throw some light on these differences? Looks wise both are identical. I find no difference.


Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...
> View attachment 9675274


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv and Hari...after comparing both of your roman watches i changed my mind i decided to go with white dial as white dial is more crisp IMHO. Unfortunately i placed order for yellow dial yester itself. But no worries i just now called to hmt bangalore marketing division and requested them to change my order from yellow dial to white dial. They said that my order is just about to dispatch from their dispatch center as they have already done packaging...but to my utter surprise they humbly accepted my request and now they are going to send me roman white dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dhaivat Dhruv and Hari...after comparing both of your roman watches i changed my mind i decided to go with white dial as white dial is more crisp. Unfortunately i placed order for yellow dial yester itself. But no worries i just now called to hmt bangalore marketing division and requested them to change my order from yellow dial to white dial. They said that my order is just about to dispatch from their dispatch center as they have already done packaging...but to my utter surprise they humbly accepted my request and now they are going to send me roman white dial


Oh you did !! I have also ordered a white Roman


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Subhash & Pradeep is now available on HMT web....anybody interested ?

Since the last two days ordered a NASS 09 white, NASS 13 WD, Subhash & Roman white ...this is getting really infectious


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

HMT Pradeep & Subhash is available for order


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dhaivat Dhruv and Hari...after comparing both of your roman watches i changed my mind i decided to go with white dial as white dial is more crisp IMHO. Unfortunately i placed order for yellow dial yester itself. But no worries i just now called to hmt bangalore marketing division and requested them to change my order from yellow dial to white dial. They said that my order is just about to dispatch from their dispatch center as they have already done packaging...but to my utter surprise they humbly accepted my request and now they are going to send me roman white dial


Hahaha...thank god its only watch and not bride...shaadi ke din...now i dont like her but her sister...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Hahaha...thank god its only watch and not bride...shaadi ke din...now i dont like her but her sister...


hehe. take both actually. I might go for the white soon if it remains available.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sarvesh said:


> hari317 said:
> 
> 
> > HMT Roman 53832 YD Quartz with ISA 370 - 40 Swiss parts movement
> ...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

hahaha....thats a good joke indeed spontaneous!



Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Hahaha...thank god its only watch and not bride...shaadi ke din...now i dont like her but her sister...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

"Oh nooo....not any more....ok this one last"...and one hmt fan placed order for Subhash 



Vikrama said:


> Subhash & Pradeep is now available on HMT web....anybody interested ?
> 
> Since the last two days ordered a NASS 09 white, NASS 13 WD, Subhash & Roman white ...this is getting really infectious


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

just zapped Subhash! a perfect dual to Jalal's Prakruthi white ;-)

So who got Pradeep & Subhash here ??


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Vikrama said:


> just zapped Subhash! a perfect dual to Jalal's Prakruthi white ;-)
> 
> So who got Pradeep & Subhash here ??


You beat me to it Vikrama.. Lol.. 
Placed order for Nass 09, usha and dipti..
Few interesting ladies watches are available too..

Edit: shobha and dipti but usha is also there


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Guys with the new old models keep coming on hmt website, my cravings increased to many fold. Now to satiate my appetite i wish and hope that hmt should bring back these models once again....once again for one last time at least. hmt... you listening guys...hopefully yes 

*Automatics:*
Sweekar (Four Hander)
Excel (Four Hander)
Leo (Four Hander)
Taurus (Four Hander)
ADSL 04
Pinaki
Vishwa
Meghdoot
Ranjit
Nachiket
Skeleton watch
*Hand Wind:*
Shakti SGCS 05 B 
*Quartz:*
Roman Alarm
Roman Moon Phase
Roman RGGL 01 WD (Chronograph)
SQSS 01 A (Quartz Skeleton)


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> Guys with the new old models keep coming on hmt website, my cravings increased to many fold. Now to satiate my appetite i wish and hope that hmt should bring back these models once again....once again for one last time at least. hmt... you listening guys...hopefully yes
> 
> *Automatics:*
> Sweekar (Four Hander)
> ...


Jalal...if you ever come across shakti sgcs 05 b then "tume hmt pilot black dial ki kasam" dont forget that you have a fellow wus pal named "dhaivat dhruv" who desires it too...plz buy 2 pieces.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Guys with the new old models keep coming on hmt website, my cravings increased to many fold. Now to satiate my appetite i wish and hope that hmt should bring back these models once again....once again for one last time at least. hmt... you listening guys...hopefully yes
> 
> *Automatics:*
> Sweekar (Four Hander)
> ...


Jalal have patience...most of the watches will definitely turn up (may not be all 4 handers...)


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

So i was exploring this interesting habit about watch wearing style some time back. Many of you would have seen people wearing their wristwatch upside down like this : especially old timers.









My paternal uncle or kaka was civil engineer and he used to wear it that way, i always found his style odd and always wondered why he wears it like that? but somehow never asked him. So i did some research and found that people with outdoor jobs like carpenters, construction workers etc would usually wear their watch upside down, usually because
a) it decreases chances of watch getting scratched as protruding part is inside wrist.
b) watch fits well on wrist and doesnt dangle much.
c) its easy to see time by just slight lifting of wrist instead of rotating your entire hand. this sneak peek technique works great when you dont want to offend people you are with who would otherwise perceive your looking at watch as sign of your boredom in their company.( yes..not offending others was important to old timers..)

other reasons that i found were related to people in armed forces, their primary reason was that its easy to look at time even while you are aiming your rifle and secondly to avoid reflection off watch crystal which enemy might see from far away.

many politicians also wear watch in this fashion even though they work mostly on desk where this style is not recommended and conventional style is more appropriate to avoid scratching ; then why do they wear it upside down? I think its mostly because a) habit: most self made politicians comes from working class and though now they are mai baap, those old working class habits still lingers. B) politicians hires expensive PR companies who decides everything about their appearance, right from hairstyle to style of wearing watch, and by wearing watch upside down they can show (for appearance sake) their solidarity with working class.

itsnt it interesting how a simple act of wearing watch reveals so many facets of human life? , i read it somewhere that "when you meet a man for first time, you are actually meeting his past", and indeed you can tell a lot about man's past by how he wears his watch.

If you know any other interesting reason on why some people wear their watch upside down, plz do share..

many thanks


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Many people might not have noticed today's strange thing on HMT web site. NASS 03 WD had appeared for barely two minutes & the picture it was showing was actually NASS 13 WD and price tag was Rs. 7500.
I had to pinch myself to be sure, as NASS 13 WD was also listed there with a price of Rs. 4150!!.
Even before i clicked the mouse, quickly the photo got changed to NASS 03 WD and it went in a jiffy!! Subhash also stayed brifefly for two minutes before vanishing 

Now you know, why the models which you would love to buy will always be under "stock awaited" section !


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> So i was exploring this interesting habit about watch wearing style some time back. Many of you would have seen people wearing their wristwatch upside down like this : especially old timers.
> 
> View attachment 9684130
> 
> ...


Nice detailed analysis Dhaivat Dhruv.. I noticed our PM wearing watch upside down.. 
Your analysis explains it.. Why

Edit: by PM I mean PM Modi..


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Today there is a new quartz watch "*MGGL 09 YD"* listed under the collection category "*up load" 
*I already have this watch in my collection. Purchased this from a hmt dealer in hyderabad two months back. Guys this is a small watch which IMO suits well to ladies. Approx case dia is 32mm w/o crown and lug2lug is 35mm. Here are the pics


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Guys how are you all? Today it was a hectic day for me so couldn't find time to come online. Did i miss any deal on hmt website? any newbies listed today? I see few quartz watches listed under "up load" category. That black beauty *VGSL 02 BD* appealed to me and i placed my order


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

hahaha........Bro don't worry..."my bhi kasam khata hoon pilot black dial ki....jab kabhi shakti sgcs 05 b dikhenga to aap zaroor yaad ayenge muje"  Even this goes the same with you too...please dont forget this friend when you come across any 



Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Jalal...if you ever come across shakti sgcs 05 b then "tume hmt pilot black dial ki kasam" dont forget that you have a fellow wus pal named "dhaivat dhruv" who desires it too...plz buy 2 pieces.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Awesome!! RIP lovely Pinaki 


Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...
> View attachment 9683842


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes Vikrama may god willing your words may come true 


Vikrama said:


> Jalal have patience...most of the watches will definitely turn up (may not be all 4 handers...)


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> So i was exploring this interesting habit about watch wearing style some time back. Many of you would have seen people wearing their wristwatch upside down like this : especially old timers.


My friends that is really a good write up. Thanks. I just wanted to add one thing though not about wearing upside down but a new trend these days. Now a days people are preferring to wear their wrist watches to their right hand unlike in previous days where we are supposed to wear it on left hand. One main advantage of wearing watch on right hand is that when you shake hand with someone then your watch will also get into focus


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

You are right vikrama....looks like these days hmt has gained some momentum...did you observe that they have improved the picture quality also...far better than what is supposed to have few days back



Vikrama said:


> Many people might not have noticed today's strange thing on HMT web site. NASS 03 WD had appeared for barely two minutes & the picture it was showing was actually NASS 13 WD and price tag was Rs. 7500.
> I had to pinch myself to be sure, as NASS 13 WD was also listed there with a price of Rs. 4150!!.
> Even before i clicked the mouse, quickly the photo got changed to NASS 03 WD and it went in a jiffy!! Subhash also stayed brifefly for two minutes before vanishing
> 
> Now you know, why the models which you would love to buy will always be under "stock awaited" section !


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

NASS 09 White dial arrived in style !
What a beauty...






The dial is totally different from NASS 09 Blue dial (in both the texture, dial design) ... I am attaching NASS09 BD for comparison. Conspicuously, NASS-09 is just NASS in WD


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

NASS 13 WD.. a cherubic automatic..which I like very much and both my Sons will despise this ;-)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Sorry guys for the dis-oriented pictures.....that has become a hallmark for me! 
Tomorrow the much awaited Subhash & White QUARTZ will appear...


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> he dial is totally different from NASS 09 Blue dial (in both the texture, dial design) ... I am attaching NASS09 BD for comparison. Conspicuously, NASS-09 is just NASS


vikrama...somehow i liked nass 09 in stones...it had old world charm to it....why did they removed stones?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

The answer best known to HMT only!! I think, there is severe dearth for Sand & stones in Karnataka ; ..you ask any builder


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

The NASS-09 Blue which is presently put on HMT web also does not have stones and dial is different from what I have... "Change is the only constant!"


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Today two brothers arrived from Shanghai and two brothers of India received them heartily. My apology for posting shanghai watch pics here but couldn't resist its beauty as they too are more adorable like our hmt pilots


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> Today two brothers arrived from Shanghai and two brothers of India received them heartily. My apology for posting shanghai watch pics here but couldn't resist its beauty as they too are more adorable like our hmt pilots


They look cool jalal...can you tell little more details about them...company price type of watch etc?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Guys today i received my hmt "Subhash" one more gorgeous watch in my collection. Here are the pics


----------



## srin80 (Dec 28, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> Today two brothers arrived from Shanghai and two brothers of India received them heartily. My apology for posting shanghai watch pics here but couldn't resist its beauty as they too are more adorable like our hmt pilots
> 
> View attachment 9701466


Looking good. Could you pls share details of the Shanghai models?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Guys those who are asking me or those who are interested in shanghai watches please PM me..I will definitely answer your queries...discussing about the same here IMHO is not a good idea. Hope you understand me.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

*Please clarify my doubt*

Guys recently i acquired few automatic watches from hmt website. Among them for Prakruti YD when i shake it holding the watch in my hand i can feel the _*rotar inside is rotating making some unpleasant noise.*_ Given a good shake i can feel that entire movement inside is moving. I feel so bad about this watch 

Where as this is not the case with my other Prakruti White Dial Watch. I have also my NASS 13 which is very quite even on shaking vigorously.

Is this something common or uncommon...please share your experience.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> *Please clarify my doubt*
> 
> Guys recently i acquired few automatic watches from hmt website. Among them for Prakruti YD when i shake it holding the watch in my hand i can feel the _*rotar inside is rotating making some unpleasant noise.*_ Given a good shake i can feel that entire movement inside is moving. I feel so bad about this watch
> 
> ...


My Akhil makes similar noise.............


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Subhash and pradeep r now avaialable on site...


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> *Please clarify my doubt*
> 
> Guys recently i acquired few automatic watches from hmt website. Among them for Prakruti YD when i shake it holding the watch in my hand i can feel the _*rotar inside is rotating making some unpleasant noise.*_


Even my seiko 5s makes this sound but my hmt rajat doesnt...i think its rotor inside that makes sound...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear hmt before you wind down completely please bring out one unique model as a good bye watch which we can cherish, adore admire generation after generation. Hmt you listening to me? Hopefully yes


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

srin80 said:


> Looking good. Could you pls share details of the Shanghai models?


 The one with the triangles reminds me of the Eterna Kontiki


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Subhash and pradeep r now avaialable on site...


Thanks Dhaivat Dhruv.. Was looking for Subhash


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Jitzz said:


> Thanks Dhaivat Dhruv.. Was looking for Subhash


Anytime dude...even i was missing it everytime last week....and jalal's pic of subhash made me Desperate to grab one ..i too placed my order today..i like its hmt surya type case and roman integers.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Anytime dude...even i was missing it everytime last week....and jalal's pic of subhash made me Desperate to grab one ..i too placed my order today..i like its hmt surya type case and roman integers.


I think I got the last one..


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

BTW.. Taurus is also available


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks like this is common with some watches. Thanks for sharing your experience.



sarvesh said:


> My Akhil makes similar noise.............





Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Even my seiko 5s makes this sound but my hmt rajat doesnt...i think its rotor inside that makes sound...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Guys today Euan VGSS 02 arrived home  Really a cool watch. I guess this watch is made keeping in mind the tastes of today's youth. This is inline with today's fastrack, timex etc watches. The combination of brushed finish and polish at the lugs is adding charm to its design. Crystal is glass which is bit domed shaped and pretty good one. Strap is of good quality and i like that "hmt" mark on buckle and on leather back. Ok here are the pics


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> *Please clarify my doubt*
> 
> Guys recently i acquired few automatic watches from hmt website. Among them for Prakruti YD when i shake it holding the watch in my hand i can feel the _*rotar inside is rotating making some unpleasant noise.*_ Given a good shake i can feel that entire movement inside is moving. I feel so bad about this watch
> 
> ...


a whirring sound is normal. Grating or scratchy noise is not normal and would mean that the rotor is rubbing the case back for some reason. Reason can be a simple movement holder/spacer issue or a faulty rotor bearing. Have it looked at if that is possible.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Hari, thank you very much for the clarification. Even i doubt the same that my watch rotor might be rubbing against the case back and/ or the movement is not fitted properly. Any ways i talked to hmt people and returned back the my watch. Hope i may get a new piece or the same piece with problem fixed. Once again thank you for your valuable reply.



hari317 said:


> a whirring sound is normal. Grating or scratchy noise is not normal and would mean that the rotor is rubbing the case back for some reason. Reason can be a simple movement holder/spacer issue or a faulty rotor bearing. Have it looked at if that is possible.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Subhash and pradeep r now avaialable on site...


Hi Dhruv,

Where was this listed, which section?


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

raami said:


> Hi Dhruv,
> 
> Where was this listed, which section?


they are usually listed in automatic section


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

By any chance do you have photographs of Pratap which is available on HMT site? Pls share if you have.

https://www.hmtwatches.in/1815/product-details/pratap-bd.html


----------



## Nikhil9119 (Jun 7, 2016)

Could someone please provide the contact details of hmt as my order is not yet delivered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello Nikhil here is the contact number of hmt marketing division Bangalore +919945824763


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> Friends
> 
> By any chance do you have photographs of Pratap which is available on HMT site? Pls share if you have.
> 
> https://www.hmtwatches.in/1815/product-details/pratap-bd.html


Friends

Awaiting for photos


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

sarvesh said:


> Friends
> 
> By any chance do you have photographs of Pratap which is available on HMT site? Pls share if you have.
> 
> https://www.hmtwatches.in/1815/product-details/pratap-bd.html


Hi Sarvesh, This pratap variant was received from hmt site by some, though mine is previous purchase.
But since pic is not seen, hmt may send the one railway time variant or the same as pic, both are equally nice looking chinar factory models. All the best


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

the one said:


> Hi Sarvesh, This pratap variant was received from hmt site by some, though mine is previous purchase.
> But since pic is not seen, hmt may send the one railway time variant or the same as pic, both are equally nice looking chinar factory models. All the best
> 
> Thanks a lot dear.


----------



## srin80 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi all!

Any feedback on the three watches I posted earlier? Anything - whether they're original or franken?

Thanks in advance!



srin80 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been lurking here for quite a while, and been painfully shy of posting anything - maybe because of my tiny collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Just received this subhash..it looks even more mesmerizing in real time....feeling really sorry for those who missed it....however i have a question...when i tried to adjust day date- in clockwise dir it does changes date but in anticlockwise dir it doesnt changes day as any automatic should do...i had to rotate hands of clock for 24 hrs cycle just to change single day...is it normal?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Dhaivat Dhruv, congratulations for your new subhash watch. Yes the problem you mentioned with day date is what I noticed with my subhash watch also..in fact recently I rcvd four automatic watches ie prakruti yd, prakruti wd, subhash wd, akhil yd.. unfortunately the problem is same with all the four. Where as my NASS13 is very simple to adjust day n date at the same go. So now even I wonder whether this is common or uncommon?

Hari Ji need your comments on this pls.



Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Just received this subhash..it looks even more mesmerizing in real time....feeling really sorry for those who missed it....however i have a question...when i tried to adjust day date- in clockwise dir it does changes date but in anticlockwise dir it doesnt changes day as any automatic should do...i had to rotate hands of clock for 24 hrs cycle just to change single day...is it normal?
> View attachment 9766786


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Srin80 I wish I could answer your query but I am not mature enough to judge between original n Frankenstein watches. But don't worry there are many knowledgeable persons here who would help you on this.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Is the hmt website still processing orders?


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Received NASS 09, Fabulous piece in person. Polished case is flawless.. 









And Received Subhash. Again perfect watch but not working


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Just received this subhash..it looks even more mesmerizing in real time....feeling really sorry for those who missed it....however i have a question...when i tried to adjust day date- in clockwise dir it does changes date but in anticlockwise dir it doesnt changes day as any automatic should do...i had to rotate hands of clock for 24 hrs cycle just to change single day...is it normal?


Dhaivat Dhruv , nothing wrong with the watch, Its just that Subhash has 6500 movement which is quickset date , same as some or the lesser priced models, prakruti , pradeep etc ,for day change you can cross the hour hand at midnight 12( that is when the day changes) from approx. 9 to 3 clockwise and anticlockwise till u have it correct , and then set the date. the other NASS etc (the higher priced ones) would have the 8205 with quickset day and quickset date.A search would also result in a thread explaining diff between 6500 and 8205 movements, as well as Hari's post explaining the day change in 6500. Hope the info is correct and helps.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

*Hmt Pilot*
Group Shot
Colors of 0231-A
From top Left: Yellow, Dark Red, Teal, Brown
Bottom Left : Blue, Orange, Dark Green , Stunning Black.
and ofcourse the Turtlenaut 
A color a day of the week plus one to spare
*Wishing everybody a Very Happy Diwali .
*


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

the one said:


> *Hmt Pilot*
> Group Shot
> Colors of 0231-A
> From top Left: Yellow, Dark Red, Teal, Brown
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

6500 is a very old movement with non quickset day but quickset date. The thinking being that one rarely needs to adjust the day on a watch that is regularly worn... and in those the days a wrist watch was a functional item put to regular use. 

To change the day on a 6500:

Move the hands past 0000hrs so that the day and date advances. Now bring the hands back to 2000hrs and again advance through 0000hrs, This will advance the day by one, repeat this till you have the correct day.

Another difference between the 8205 and 6500 is that the 8205 has a bilingual day facility(English-Hindi and later movements English-Japanese). 6500 is plain Jane with only English day.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

hari317 said:


> 6500 is a very old movement with non quickset day but quickset date. The thinking being that one rarely needs to adjust the day on a watch that is regularly worn... and in those the days a wrist watch was a functional item put to regular use.
> 
> To change the day on a 6500:
> 
> ...


but its deadly accurate though...for such old movement my subhash is keeping superb accuracy for last 3 days...


----------



## Nikhil9119 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello everyone. Just one question, does all the pilot black models released till now have India and 0231A written at 6 'o' clock position?
Especially the one with pilot written with blue colour on the dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Nikhil9119 said:


> Hello everyone. Just one question, does all the pilot black models released till now have India and 0231A written at 6 'o' clock position?
> Especially the one with pilot written with blue colour on the dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please post a picture.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> but its deadly accurate though...for such old movement my subhash is keeping superb accuracy for last 3 days...


Nice to hear about your watch. the 6500 was the HMT workhorse for atleast 20years. 
when i say "old" movement I mean the design is old. of course when it comes to mechanical items sometimes old is indeed gold.


----------



## Nikhil9119 (Jun 7, 2016)

nimod said:


> Please post a picture.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Nikhil9119 said:


> View attachment 9800866
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an original piece.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

My "Inox Dual Time" blue and black dials. Both are 40 mm dia case size.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Hari, Thank you very much



hari317 said:


> 6500 is a very old movement with non quickset day but quickset date. The thinking being that one rarely needs to adjust the day on a watch that is regularly worn... and in those the days a wrist watch was a functional item put to regular use.
> 
> To change the day on a 6500:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

So i was wearing my rajat yesterday and my thoughts went back to how my purchase decision of this iconic watch was influenced by a james bond movie i saw last year....yes i am a movie bluff and since i had seen all post pierce brosnan bond flicks i decided last year to see bond movies from sean connery era...and there in a flick called thunderball i saw this gorgeous breitling toptime..let me show u its pics...

















Now this one off james bond timepiece went for 1 lakh pounds in an auction..certainly not what humble souls like me could even afford- as it happened when i was browsing automatic section on hmt site i happened to see strikingly similar watch to this breitling toptime...it was hmt rajat...ofcourse it lacked all the goodies of q-branch like geiger counter to detect radioactive detection and all....but hell i am no james bond and this rajat will do just fine for now....and that was how i came to own my black dial rajat...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Rajat Supreme BD LS is my first HMT watch purchased from HMT factory outlet itself! After that...it has become an obsession


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

SANDEEP White dial....what an elegant watch !


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

@ THE-ONE. what a collection yaar !! Splendid...
You have really motivated me to do the "fill-in the blanks"!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Rajat family


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Shakti family....Jalal you can see the blue dialed one !






Sorry guys...poor lighting


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kohinoor family


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> *Hmt Pilot*
> Group Shot
> Colors of 0231-A
> From top Left: Yellow, Dark Red, Teal, Brown
> ...


 Super collection!!!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> Hi Sarvesh, This pratap variant was received from hmt site by some, though mine is previous purchase.
> But since pic is not seen, hmt may send the one railway time variant or the same as pic, both are equally nice looking chinar factory models. All the best
> 
> View attachment 9766274


 I have also ordered Pratap BD which was available at HMT web.. don't know whether it will be like this or different !


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Pardon me for posting this pic here, but lately, I was planning to buy one cheap skeleton / open heart watch but some how few were out of my price range and HMT was not available online and I don't like to pay higher price so I decided to opt for Swatch Irony.

Orient is not available in retail stores so I was not ready to spent a fortune by seeing low res pic on its site.

Hope you will like it.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Rajat family


 dude...why for heavens sake this family is missing king of all- the blue dial rajat supreme?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

haha, it was already taken by somebody...not you?!
In fact, there was a blue Rajat supreme available at that time, but I chose black as I had enough blue dialed watches already.


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

jalal-akbar said:


> My "Inox Dual Time" blue and black dials. Both are 40 mm dia case size.
> 
> View attachment 9809426


Hello Jalal,

Very nice combos.

I am waiting since long time for those watches to be in stock but no luck. So just wanted to ask have you purchased those recently from HMT official website?

thanks,
PK


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear PKulkarni thank you very much for the compliment. I got these watches some two years ago. Hope it may back to stock once again. Good luck.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes dear I can see that blue shakti in your treasure. Keep it safe n wear it in good health. 


Vikrama said:


> Shakti family....Jalal you can see the blue dialed one !
> View attachment 9819962
> Sorry guys...poor lighting


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello friends..today's watch on my wrist...hmt "Jhalak"


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Interesting to read this post...see how people draw their inspirations from different things...eventually to own and wear one hmt watch. Can we call hmt Rajat watch as desi bond's watch?  Just kidding. Cheers!



Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> So i was wearing my rajat yesterday and my thoughts went back to how my purchase decision of this iconic watch was influenced by a james bond movie i saw last year....yes i am a movie bluff and since i had seen all post pierce brosnan bond flicks i decided last year to see bond movies from sean connery era...and there in a flick called thunderball i saw this gorgeous breitling toptime..let me show u its pics...
> 
> View attachment 9810298
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hello friends..today's watch on my wrist...hmt "Jhalak"


wonderful pic. Jhalak is a watch that never got its due...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hello friends..today's watch on my wrist...hmt "Jhalak"


Fantastic!!


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Where to get leather NATO strap? That's the question....... any suggestions?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

pratap black dial arrived just now...elegant black dial


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Today's watch on my wrist hmt Janata silver dial (pearl finish)

View attachment 9840674


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Today's watch on my wrist hmt Janata silver dial (pearl finish)
> 
> View attachment 9840674
> 
> ...


very nice strap, padded - must be good on wrist. I have a pilot and the strap that came with it is very stiff, and after a year of use, it's cracked at near all holes.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> pratap black dial arrived just now...elegant black dial


how much time did it take to arrive? I have also ordered three watches and been awaiting delivery


----------



## prateek286 (Nov 5, 2016)

My first HMT watch. I ordered this watch after seeing its beautifully taken pic on page 344 of this forum by Mr. Jalal.....


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

sarvesh;[URL="tel:35216370" said:


> 35216370[/URL]]Where to get leather NATO strap? That's the question....... any suggestions?


Any suggestions?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Photo taken from facebook...... couldn't resist to share here.......


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> Any suggestions?


 they were available until recently as "zulu strap" on ebay for 400-500 rs...they are not available now but i guess will be available soon as its very common type of straps that goes with timex weekender series.....


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

prateek286 said:


> My first HMT watch. I ordered this watch after seeing its beautifully taken pic on page 344 of this forum by Mr. Jalal.....


 i am really curious how does the blue dial cousin of this one looks in real time...if anyone has it do share brothers


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

My collection:


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kedar Black dial... finally had to succumb to this black Swan


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Ashok ....blue dial








with its Grey cousin


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Janata Delux White and Graphite grey....


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Found the 1980's Original Rajat white...one more addition to Rajat family


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

ruminance said:


> how much time did it take to arrive? I have also ordered three watches and been awaiting delivery


About 1 1/2 days...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice Rajat, Vikrama.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> About 1 1/2 days...


that is some quick delivery, mine has been something like 11 days but still waiting LOL. May be you being in Bangalore helped.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

ruminance said:


> that is some quick delivery, mine has been something like 11 days but still waiting LOL. May be you being in Bangalore helped.


May be ...shift to Bengaluru


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

So 11 days and today these arrived- 

a Sourab, a Shakti, and an Utsav - the last one is more beautiful and versatile than I had expected. I got that for my mom, but the bracelet like look suits even a man's wrist.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

ruminance said:


> So 11 days and today these arrived-
> 
> a Sourab, a Shakti, and an Utsav - the last one is more beautiful and versatile than I had expected. I got that for my mom, but the bracelet like look suits even a man's wrist.


Good!!Congrats.


----------



## srin80 (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm wearing this Pilot today. I know that it's missing the lume from 3, 6 and 9 markers, and that they are not finished as well. Before anyone says that it is a repaint/franken, I'd like to mention that I bought it from the HMT showroom in Mumbai last year - so as original as it can get.
Looks like the variability of HMT output is quite a bit. 
Anyone else have such specimens? 









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

This is the first time i am seeing a genuine watch with no lume :think:. What ever watch i got from hmt so far so good but nothing like this one



srin80 said:


> I'm wearing this Pilot today. I know that it's missing the lume from 3, 6 and 9 markers, and that they are not finished as well. Before anyone says that it is a repaint/franken, I'd like to mention that I bought it from the HMT showroom in Mumbai last year - so as original as it can get.
> Looks like the variability of HMT output is quite a bit.
> Anyone else have such specimens?
> 
> ...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

My recent acquisition new *"Janata Deluxe" *watch from hmtwatches.in. Watch is sober but strap is of bad quality almost a hair puller


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

My first HMT. I missed out on the White Pilot LE here in the forum at first but managed to buy from a fellow at a dutch watchforum. It had a spot of paint on the inside of the crystal and a hairlike spor of blue paint on the dial. Managed to remove those easily. Only when I snapped the casebacl back on I probably pressed the crystal too hard, because now there is a little crack on the edge between three and four o'clock. Does anybody know where to get a new crystal? I really LIKE the watch.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Since the main factory is closed, the quality work is taking a beating. Having said this, there is a clear difference in the strap quality between a 2K handwound model to an automatic for obvious reasons. 
I had to visit their warehouse a couple of times to get the straps replaced (as 7.5K automatic came with a strap which usually comes with 1.5k handwond model).
They are assembling & depatching with whatever is available (things like this would be unimaginable in the main HMT factory)
But, anyway we can live with that agony as we can always get a new strap from the market, but not the Machine which we all cherish ;-). 
So we will grin & bear it. It is better not to talk about the leather strap quality!!

Enjoy your Janata Deluxe!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi. Congratulations on your white Pilot LE. I have a non-LE version which has a screw-fit back, and it's one of my favourite HMTs. Unfortunately HMT press-fit backs tend to be rather difficult to re-fit to the watch. I bought a black Pilot with a press-fit back knowing that the crystal was cracked (probably for the same reason as yours is) and replaced it with the crystal from a problematic franken HMT. I wasn't sure how well it would fit, but it seems perfect and was even easier to fit than I had imagined. I'm sure it's possible to pick these up for next to nothing in India, but your best bet might be to transplant one from the cheapest, ugliest franken you can find on ebay.



fliegerchrono said:


> My first HMT. I missed out on the White Pilot LE here in the forum at first but managed to buy from a fellow at a dutch watchforum. It had a spot of paint on the inside of the crystal and a hairlike spor of blue paint on the dial. Managed to remove those easily. Only when I snapped the casebacl back on I probably pressed the crystal too hard, because now there is a little crack on the edge between three and four o'clock. Does anybody know where to get a new crystal? I really LIKE the watch.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I found before and after shots of my black Pilot, just for the hell of it! As you can see, I also had to reset the hands, and unfortunately I didn't do too well with cleaning the dust off the dial, but I am not going in there again for a while!


















fliegerchrono said:


> My first HMT. I missed out on the White Pilot LE here in the forum at first but managed to buy from a fellow at a dutch watchforum. It had a spot of paint on the inside of the crystal and a hairlike spor of blue paint on the dial. Managed to remove those easily. Only when I snapped the casebacl back on I probably pressed the crystal too hard, because now there is a little crack on the edge between three and four o'clock. Does anybody know where to get a new crystal? I really LIKE the watch.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi,
Can someone please provide me the full address of the HMT showrooms in Bangalore (Bengaluru) which are open and functioning? I will be in Bengaluru next week and will find out time to visit the one/two showrooms which are open.

Aqk.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist Today..


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

2 New quartz watches are available in UPLOAD section with Karnataka map. Have a look.


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Thanks to jalal Akbar, I recently got UGSS 07.
It's my first quartz. I was amazed at the quality of this quartz. Otherwise, I always looked down upon quartz watches as mass produced inferior pieces. 
I liked ugss07 so much, i quickly ordered 5 zulus for it. It has eased my heartache for ADSL03.

Friend, please suggest me some other quartz watches from HMT which come with similar finishing.

I also request to share any information you may have about ugss07's movement.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Superb watches...straps are too good  Congrats



Vikrama said:


> Ashok ....blue dial
> View attachment 9851530
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Man these are awesome watches...Graphite grey is ultimate. Congrats.



Vikrama said:


> Janata Delux White and Graphite grey....
> View attachment 9851762
> View attachment 9851770
> View attachment 9851778
> View attachment 9851826


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice watch with date functionality. I guess only Tareeq and Ravi had this date features. I am desperately waiting for this hmt Tareeq and hmt Ravi to be listed on hmt website once again. 


Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist Today..


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Nimod Thank you very much and congratulations for your new watch. Yes hmt has very decent quartz watches too and IMHO quality is outstanding. Series like Inox, Track and Euan are my favorites. I have some selective number of quartz watches in my collection. Here i am sharing one of my favorites, Enjoy!

Model : hmt Track " UGSS 11" 
Case Size : Approx 38mm w/o crown; 45 mm Lug to Lug 
This watch is still available in stock at https://www.hmtwatches.in/1764/product-details/ugss-11-grey.html



































nimod said:


> Thanks to jalal Akbar, I recently got UGSS 07.
> It's my first quartz. I was amazed at the quality of this quartz. Otherwise, I always looked down upon quartz watches as mass produced inferior pieces.
> I liked ugss07 so much, i quickly ordered 5 zulus for it. It has eased my heartache for ADSL03.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Any chance that Rajat may be available again at hmtwatches.in?


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

What is that upload category supposed to mean? Its there on hmt website as a watch category.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

There's certainly a chance. No-one really knows just what is lurking in HMT's warehouses or how much of it remains. They have been showing the Kajal in stock recently, which, as you probably know, is basically the same watch with a gold dial and black case.


ruminance said:


> Any chance that Rajat may be available again at hmtwatches.in?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice watch. The font of the day and date look just like those on the Rajat. Presumably your watch is fitted with a Miyota movement? Also, does the bezel rotate?



jalal-akbar said:


> Dear Nimod Thank you very much and congratulations for your new watch. Yes hmt has very decent quartz watches too and IMHO quality is outstanding. Series like Inox, Track and Euan are my favorites. I have some selective number of quartz watches in my collection. Here i am sharing one of my favorites, Enjoy!
> 
> Model : hmt Track " UGSS 11"
> Case Size : Approx 38mm w/o crown; 45 mm Lug to Lug
> ...


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

My refurbished jubilee caseback has this three mysterious stars...what does it signifies? Is there some interesting story behind it?


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> There's certainly a chance. No-one really knows just what is lurking in HMT's warehouses or how much of it remains. They have been showing the Kajal in stock recently, which, as you probably know, is basically the same watch with a gold dial and black case.


I think Kajal has similar dial as the old Rajat, with a case which looks similar to the new Rajat supreme but the Rajat Supreme also has a beautiful lattice-like design on its dial and this in particular makes it look very classic, especially with a white dial. Let's see if they put it up again.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

One more "Vikram" with white dial and Golden hands. This looks much more elegant than my earlier collection which had a silver dial with steel hands. 








Kohinoor.....the variants in this model which are made by HMT is mind boggling. This Kohinoor looks rock-solid (including the strap!)















One more black beauty....SATYAM 














The good old Avinash...early 80's 








AKARSH...even this has got so many dial variants...love the dial and the bold hands!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Nice watch with date functionality. I guess only Tareeq and Ravi had this date features. I am desperately waiting for this hmt Tareeq and hmt Ravi to be listed on hmt website once again.


You will get one ...two rather...white and black Tareeq!!
Black is really awesome yaar...any model for that matter.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> You will get one ...two rather...white and black Tareeq!!
> Black is really awesome yaar...any model for that matter.


how come ur so sure? any contacts in hmt?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Under Upload, there are some interesting PACE watches available with Polyamide cases.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

aqk said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please provide me the full address of the HMT showrooms in Bangalore (Bengaluru) which are open and functioning? I will be in Bengaluru next week and will find out time to visit the one/two showrooms which are open.
> 
> Aqk.


Khan,

The HMT web site gives all the addresses . If you find difficulty in reaching those locations, I can guide you. Presently three showrooms are in operation. (HMT Bhavan, HMT factory outlet, HMT showroom Jalahalli). There is one more where all the HMT watches collected all over the country are stored...Global ware house..where entry is prohibited


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Kajal is a Rajat, except with a gold dial and a different, lighter case material in a black colour. It was in stock yesterday on the website.

Rajat Supreme and Kanchan Supreme watches are much larger and have very different dials, hands, and cases. They also use a different movement.



ruminance said:


> I think Kajal has similar dial as the old Rajat, with a case which looks similar to the new Rajat supreme but the Rajat Supreme also has a beautiful lattice-like design on its dial and this in particular makes it look very classic, especially with a white dial. Let's see if they put it up again.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Mike, Thank you. Sorry i have no knowledge about movements.
I don't know which movement is fitted with for this watch. Probably Mr. Hari may throw some light on this as always expected  
No, bezel doesn't rotate.



Mike_1 said:


> Nice watch. The font of the day and date look just like those on the Rajat. Presumably your watch is fitted with a Miyota movement? Also, does the bezel rotate?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Vikrama....nice watches..... man that Kohinoor is marvelous..never saw that before. Avinash is brilliant.



Vikrama said:


> One more "Vikram" with white dial and Golden hands. This looks much more elegant than my earlier collection which had a silver dial with steel hands.
> 
> Kohinoor.....the variants in this model which are made by HMT is mind boggling. This Kohinoor looks rock-solid (including the strap!)
> 
> ...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Hari...any specialty of polyamide cases? never heard this before.



hari317 said:


> Under Upload, there are some interesting PACE watches available with Polyamide cases.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear Hari...any specialty of polyamide cases? never heard this before.


These models denote a point in HMT's history. These were an attempt to compete with Titan-Timex's plastic cased trendy watches at that time like the Lextra timepad for instance.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

One of my favorite quartz watches...hmt *"Track UGSS 02 BL"* Blue Dial. 
I personally feel that this is a unisex watch though made available as male gender watch. 
Finishing is superb. Bezel doesn't rotate but adds beauty to the design
Best suitable for persons with thin wrist or those who like small or medium sized watches

Case size = 36 mm w/o crown
Lug2Lug = 41 mm approx
Strap size = 18 mm


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> One of my favorite quartz watches...hmt *"Track UGSS 02 BL"* Blue Dial.
> I personally feel that this is a unisex watch though made available as male gender watch.
> Finishing is superb. Bezel doesn't rotate but adds beauty to the design
> Best suitable for persons with thin wrist or those who like small or medium sized watches
> ...


I must say your photography skills are superb jalal...and nice watch too...


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> One of my favorite quartz watches...hmt *"Track UGSS 02 BL"* Blue Dial.
> I personally feel that this is a unisex watch though made available as male gender watch.
> Finishing is superb. Bezel doesn't rotate but adds beauty to the design
> Best suitable for persons with thin wrist or those who like small or medium sized watches
> ...


Thanks again for posting the pictures. 
what kind of camera you are using?

Do you have any other 38mm track series quartz? Some pics will be helpful to me.

Btw, I am skipping ugss11 for now and going to order another ugss07.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I really like the clarity of the yellow hands on the dark blue dial.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm afraid I absolutely don't know what the stars mean, but since no-one else has answered, I will just add that backs with these stars on them seem to be rather common.



Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> My refurbished jubilee caseback has this three mysterious stars...what does it signifies? Is there some interesting story behind it?
> View attachment 9915434
> 
> 
> View attachment 9915666


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello HMT fans, My beloved pilot (that I moved into an older Janata case so I could get the drilled lugs) has a cracked crystal, could you lovely folks let me know where replacement crystals can be obtained from? Thanks so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I use the crystals from the cheapest/ugliest/worst-functioning ebay frakenwatches, but if there is a source outside India for the crystals, I hope someone may tell us here!



pandahill said:


> Hello HMT fans, My beloved pilot (that I moved into an older Janata case so I could get the drilled lugs) has a cracked crystal, could you lovely folks let me know where replacement crystals can be obtained from? Thanks so much!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pandahill (Jul 13, 2012)

Mike_1 said:


> I use the crystals from the cheapest/ugliest/worst-functioning ebay frakenwatches, but if there is a source outside India for the crystals, I hope someone may tell us here!


I was considering a franken watch, but even the ugliest still go for $$. The crystals must be available in India for all these Frankens to have new crystals, just have to find a source..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> NASS 09 White dial arrived in style !
> What a beauty...
> View attachment 9691218
> The dial is totally different from NASS 09 Blue dial (in both the texture, dial design) ... I am attaching NASS09 BD for comparison. Conspicuously, NASS-09 is just NASS in WD
> View attachment 9691242


Now this is confusing... another NASS 09 WD:







Why so many different dials for the same watch


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

And there are two NASS 09 WD on the hmt website as well, though only is listed with a picture. Confused about which one to order, and then what to expect in delivery?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

It is usual for HMT to have several dial designs for the same model. The Taurus is a good example with at-least 6 documented versions. The dial varieties are sometimes marked with letter suffixes like-A, -B etc. HTH.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

hari317 said:


> It is usual for HMT to have several dial designs for the same model. The Taurus is a good example with at-least 6 documented versions. The dial varieties are sometimes marked with letter suffixes like-A, -B etc. HTH.


hmm... then I think the photograph of Vikram's NASS 09 should be latest design as he ordered recently. But the thing is at this time, hmt has listed two watches by this same name and both are available :think:


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama's version is the new design since I had purchased the other version years back.

I think there are some website upload errors with double listings. Have a look here:


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

ruminance said:


> And there are two NASS 09 WD on the hmt website as well, though only is listed with a picture. Confused about which one to order, and then what to expect in delivery?


I doubt whether old dial type is still available...may be it is the other NASS 09 WD with the stones (see my blue dialed NASS09)...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Vikrama's version is the new design since I had purchased the other version years back.
> 
> I think there are some website upload errors with double listings. Have a look here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Well this is worth sharing...in supermarket a gentleman came appreciating my hmt subhash which i was wearing today and after some friendly chat offered 10,000 rs on the spot for it...as expected my answer was polite no...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> I must say your photography skills are superb jalal...and nice watch too...





nimod said:


> Thanks again for posting the pictures.
> what kind of camera you are using?
> 
> Do you have any other 38mm track series quartz? Some pics will be helpful to me.
> ...


Dear friends i am humbled by your kind words. Thank you very much.
I just take pics with my mobile phone which is Le Eco Le2  I take multiple photos and upload the best of the best 
Nimod, sorry dear i have no more collection for track series except those three which i posted already.
All the best with your ugss 07. Please do share your watch with zulu strap which you said you ordered for this watch.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Hmm.. yeah!
> Anyway got my "Kannada Rajyotsava" Quartz watch with Kannada fonts yesterday. Wish they could have made this in a handwound or automatic model.


Dear Vikrama, congratulations for your new watch. Would love to see the real photo of the watch. Pls do share.
Yes you are right they should have made it hand wound or automatic for this watch.
I feel hmt should bring a new watch to commemorate our "Mangalyaan" success and we may call that as "hmt MOM"


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Well this is worth sharing...in supermarket a gentleman came appreciating my hmt subhash which i was wearing today and after some friendly chat offered 10,000 rs on the spot for it...as expected my answer was polite no...


Oh wow! happy to hear that people still love hmt watches.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Guys this is hmt *"Inox IXGL 61"* Quartz watch. Couldn't resist its shiny metallic look with applied indices. Absolutely adorable. Strap width is 22mm so it looks more like a wrist band than watch. I personally feel this is the best gift option for ladies. They will definitely love it (try it to believe it )

Model : Inox IXGL 61
Case Size (approx) : 28 mm width w/o crown; 38 mm Lug2Lug
Strap Width : 22 mm


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

the fragrant one (Sourab) from HMT:









the more I wear it, more do I get infatuated with it:









this black beauty:


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> Please do share your watch with zulu strap which you said you ordered for this watch.


Sure! I'm myself eagerly waiting for the package to arrived at my door step.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

HMT Kannada Quartz watch...nicely made Quartz and strap quality is surprisingly very good!!


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Clockwise from the top left
*HMT Pilot WUS LE
*HMT Pilot WUS LE
*HMT Pilot WUS LE (Replica version thanks to eBAY)
*HMT Pilot
*HMT Shreyas
*HMT Jawan (Refinished dial)


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear All this is my hmt "Kohinoor".


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

This is my hmt "Pranav"


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

My hmt "Roman" Quartz Watch


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear All this is my hmt "Kohinoor".
> 
> Like the strap..... I am missing such strap in my Kohinoor


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Now group shot of "Kohinoor, Pranav & Roman"


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Excellent photo!



jalal-akbar said:


> Now group shot of "Kohinoor, Pranav & Roman"
> 
> View attachment 9985706


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Jalal, your photographic skills are excellent ...like Sudip


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...a sleek






Shakti sky blue


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Need a little help regarding working of automatic watches:

Sourab Supreme is my first automatic watch, on manual winding it runs for 40-45 hour without me wearing it for any time at all. But when I put it on wrist from a dead position, it runs for about as much time as wrist time - Yesterday I wore it for 10 hours and it ran for about 11 hours. Am I doing something wrong with how I should wear it? Does it need a combination of winding and wearing? Or the less running hours are due to less frequent wrist movements in wearing time? Hope the watch by itself is fine.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ruminance said:


> Need a little help regarding working of automatic watches:
> 
> Sourab Supreme is my first automatic watch, on manual winding it runs for 40-45 hour without me wearing it for any time at all. But when I put it on wrist from a dead position, it runs for about as much time as wrist time - Yesterday I wore it for 10 hours and it ran for about 11 hours. Am I doing something wrong with how I should wear it? Does it need a combination of winding and wearing? Or the less running hours are due to less frequent wrist movements in wearing time? Hope the watch by itself is fine.


When picking up a dead watch, manually wind it fully and then wear it. Subsequently the watch will continue to self wind sufficiently so that 8 hours of use on a moving arm will allow it to tide over 16 hours of non use on your table. The key is to wear your watch daily, you will never need to handwind it, except maybe on friday evening to tide over till Sunday afternoon.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

thanks hari


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> Excellent photo!





Vikrama said:


> Jalal, your photographic skills are excellent ...like Sudip


Dear Mike and Vikrama thank you very much. 
My photos are nothing in comparison with Fateh, Hari, Prashant Pandey, Sudip.....these gentlemen inspired everyone towards hmt with their good photographic skills.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...a sleek
> View attachment 9994490
> Shakti sky blue


Man thats really a beautiful watch which i am longing from a long time. If some how you find another piece please do let me know first (then to Dhaivat Dhruv ;-))


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ultimately the rate of auto-winding will, as you suspect, depend how active you are. The movements in these watches self-wind somewhat less efficiently than those of, for example, Seiko, and so the advice about hand-winding seems sensible.



ruminance said:


> Need a little help regarding working of automatic watches:
> 
> Sourab Supreme is my first automatic watch, on manual winding it runs for 40-45 hour without me wearing it for any time at all. But when I put it on wrist from a dead position, it runs for about as much time as wrist time - Yesterday I wore it for 10 hours and it ran for about 11 hours. Am I doing something wrong with how I should wear it? Does it need a combination of winding and wearing? Or the less running hours are due to less frequent wrist movements in wearing time? Hope the watch by itself is fine.
> 
> View attachment 10001410


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

HMT beauties of my Kids...they do adore these manual, quartz and auto models and inspire me to search more and more much to the chagrin of my wife


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Man thats really a beautiful watch which i am longing from a long time. If some how you find another piece please do let me know first (then to Dhaivat Dhruv ;-))


Sure I will, Jalal


----------



## srin80 (Dec 28, 2015)

Love the black automatic. Pardon my ignorance, but what model is that?


Vikrama said:


> HMT beauties of my Kids...they do adore these manual, quartz and auto models and inspire me to search more and more much to the chagrin of my wife
> 
> View attachment 10011770


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

its ADSL.... 
Blue, white and Black varients are there....


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

srin80 said:


> Love the black automatic. Pardon my ignorance, but what model is that?


ADSL-02 Black dial


----------



## pradeepsrec (Aug 15, 2016)

I am looking for some advise on my recently purchase of hmt watches. I have collected Janata, Rajat Supreme & NASS 09. Could you please help with the below questions?

1. When I change the time in Janata, I could do it only in the anti-clockwise direction. The clockwise movement unscrews the crown. Please note the winding stem is still intact, its just the crown seems to loose? What is the best way to tighten the winding crown?

2. In the Rajat Supreme, when I pull the crown, its seems to pull very easily and I couldn't stop easily for Day/Date adjust and I don't hear the usual 'click' sound. However, with the NASS 09, I could easily stop the crown for the Day/Date adjust or the Time adjust and I hear the 'click' sound very well. 

3. The Day/Date change in automatic winding watches seems to be little hard and I have to turn tha crown a bit harder to move the day/date in both the NASS and Rajat. Please note I generally change the Day/Date when the Hour hand is at 6 o'clock position. Is it common in automatic watches?

4. I don't have a self-winding watch box and I hate to see Day/Date to be appearing incorrectly in my watches. How do you guys manage to keep the date/day correct on your self/auto winding watches. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

pradeepsrec said:


> I am looking for some advise on my recently purchase of hmt watches. I have collected Janata, Rajat Supreme & NASS 09. Could you please help with the below questions?
> 
> 1. When I change the time in Janata, I could do it only in the anti-clockwise direction. The clockwise movement unscrews the crown. Please note the winding stem is still intact, its just the crown seems to loose? What is the best way to tighten the winding crown?
> 
> ...


Changing date is simple, but I think for 28-29-30-31 day months, you may need to adjust in such months seeing whether there are extra or lesser days. I have alos bought an automatic recently and not very experienced with its working, but this seems to be the way to me.

btw from where and when did you get Rajat.


----------



## pradeepsrec (Aug 15, 2016)

ruminance said:


> btw from where and when did you get Rajat.


Hi Ruminance - I bought the watches from hmt website on August. Please note when I say the date/day is hard, I am not complaining about the process, I feel like I am finding the day/date wheel mechanism to be a bit tighter as if the wheel got struck in-between while trying to advance the day/date.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

ok then I think the more experienced guys here can tell better.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

pradeepsrec said:


> I am looking for some advise on my recently purchase of hmt watches. I have collected Janata, Rajat Supreme & NASS 09. Could you please help with the below questions?
> 
> 1. When I change the time in Janata, I could do it only in the anti-clockwise direction. The clockwise movement unscrews the crown. Please note the winding stem is still intact, its just the crown seems to loose? What is the best way to tighten the winding crown?
> 
> ...


The proper method to tighten the crown to the stem will require you to remove the stem and then do it. I suggest you live with it or take it to a competent watchmaker...

every watch is different, you will have to develop the knack to determine the first pull out stop
.
yes, day/date change operation is a bit torquey on newer 8205s installed on HMTs. Avoid adjusting the Day/date when the watch is showing between 1700 to 0600hrs.

If the watch is kept running, the day will advance correctly. the date will need advancing depending on the month. so if you don't have a watchwinder, just manually wind your watches everyday.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> HMT beauties of my Kids...they do adore these manual, quartz and auto models and inspire me to search more and more much to the chagrin of my wife
> 
> View attachment 10011770


Nice pic and watches. ADSL is super. Happy to know that your kids love hmt watches. Hope they keep them safely and pass on to your grand children


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

My hmt "Akhil" Automatic Watch


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

My hmt Quartz Watch "HQ HGGG 35"


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Together my hmt "Akhil" Automatic & hmt Quartz "HQ HGGG 35"


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Hari i have one doubt lingering in my mind since long time with regards to automatic watch. Could you please help me

Question : For automatic watches, I came to know that there would be a clutch or lever which slips-off when over winding is done in order to avoid damage to mainspring. My doubt is say after over-winding and slipping of that lever will that watch still store the power reserve generated by the winding process just before the slipping of that lever? 

I am just unable to put the words in right fashion but I hope that you got my point.


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

Damn, I am late for the party. Found HMT only a month back. How i wish i found it a year back!! Now there is nothing much left in the HMT website. How lucky you guys are!!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Winding the watch, either by wearing it or manually winding it, when the power reserve is full does not diminish the power reserve. If it did, automatic watches would be effectively unusable unless their user was able to remain still all day!



jalal-akbar said:


> Dear Hari i have one doubt lingering in my mind since long time with regards to automatic watch. Could you please help me
> 
> Question : For automatic watches, I came to know that there would be a clutch or lever which slips-off when over winding is done in order to avoid damage to mainspring. My doubt is say after over-winding and slipping of that lever will that watch still store the power reserve generated by the winding process just before the slipping of that lever?
> 
> I am just unable to put the words in right fashion but I hope that you got my point.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

There wasn't much left a year ago, either .



deerhunter said:


> Damn, I am late for the party. Found HMT only a month back. How i wish i found it a year back!! Now there is nothing much left in the HMT website. How lucky you guys are!!


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> There wasn't much left a year ago, either .


True that. But still it would have been better than now. I got a Kailash last week tho.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It's a very beautiful watch. Congratulations!



deerhunter said:


> True that. But still it would have been better than now. I got a Kailash last week tho.
> 
> View attachment 10014202


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

Can any of you tell me if this is a real HMT?






















The case looks remarkably similar to HMT Aishwarya and another HMT automatic with no name pictured below.







(PS: Photo taken from another thread, posted by user 'saskwatch')


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It looks just like a real HMT to me except for the missing model name. I will be interested to learn more from those who know as I don't know why neither of these watches carries a name.



deerhunter said:


> Can any of you tell me if this is a real HMT?
> View attachment 10014322
> 
> View attachment 10014330
> ...


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

deerhunter said:


> Damn, I am late for the party. Found HMT only a month back. How i wish i found it a year back!! Now there is nothing much left in the HMT website. How lucky you guys are!!


Its never late man...even in presently available models there are some splendid watches ...you can start with available models like white kohinoor and amar in mechanical section .....both looks fabulous in real time...


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Its never late man...even in presently available models there are some splendid watches ...you can start with available models like white kohinoor and amar in mechanical section .....both looks fabulous in real time...


Is that so? Then i'll order Kohinoor today. I have to find Janata and black pilot from somewhere. I am sleepless.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear Hari i have one doubt lingering in my mind since long time with regards to automatic watch. Could you please help me
> 
> Question : For automatic watches, I came to know that there would be a clutch or lever which slips-off when over winding is done in order to avoid damage to mainspring. My doubt is say after over-winding and slipping of that lever will that watch still store the power reserve generated by the winding process just before the slipping of that lever?
> 
> I am just unable to put the words in right fashion but I hope that you got my point.


On an automatic the mainspring end slips on the barrel walls when it is fully wound.

When a spring is wound, it stores the energy as potential energy. When it starts slipping in the barrel, it means it is unable to accept more energy for storage, but the energy already stored will still remain.

You can understand it like a watertank, with an inlet and two outlets . The water is energy. The lower outlet is your hairspring-balancewheel-escapement oscillator which consumes energy. The inlet is the winding mechanism whether manual or automatic. Once the tank is full, the water will simply flow out from the upper overflow outlet, this is like the spring slipping.

HTH


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

deerhunter said:


> Can any of you tell me if this is a real HMT?
> 
> The case looks remarkably similar to HMT Aishwarya and another HMT automatic with no name pictured below.
> 
> (PS: Photo taken from another thread, posted by user 'saskwatch')


There is something written at the bottom rim of the blue watch dial, can someone with better eyesight tell what is written?


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

hari317 said:


> There is something written at the bottom rim of the blue watch dial, can someone with better eyesight tell what is written?


Hello Hari, I went through this whole thread. Awesome job. Regarding the blue dial, I found this in a shopping site, but the resolution of the pic is not high enough to read that small wordings. Does this look fake/franken to you?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

deerhunter said:


> Hello Hari, I went through this whole thread. Awesome job. Regarding the blue dial, I found this in a shopping site, but the resolution of the pic is not high enough to read that small wordings. Does this look fake/franken to you?


yes, looks fishy to me, but i cannot be sure.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...NASS 11 WD


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

deerhunter said:


> Damn, I am late for the party. Found HMT only a month back. How i wish i found it a year back!! Now there is nothing much left in the HMT website. How lucky you guys are!!


You will never be too late, unless you are not be able to find a single HMT available anywhere outside. Since this is not the scenario, and you will still be able tp get some good models. So, dont worry.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Mike & Hari, thank you very much to both of you. Hari, nice explantion with example. Now my doubt converted into knowledge 



Mike_1 said:


> Winding the watch, either by wearing it or manually winding it, when the power reserve is full does not diminish the power reserve. If it did, automatic watches would be effectively unusable unless their user was able to remain still all day!





hari317 said:


> On an automatic the mainspring end slips on the barrel walls when it is fully wound.
> 
> When a spring is wound, it stores the energy as potential energy. When it starts slipping in the barrel, it means it is unable to accept more energy for storage, but the energy already stored will still remain.
> 
> ...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

deerhunter said:


> Damn, I am late for the party. Found HMT only a month back. How i wish i found it a year back!! Now there is nothing much left in the HMT website. How lucky you guys are!!





Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Its never late man...even in presently available models there are some splendid watches ...you can start with available models like white kohinoor and amar in mechanical section .....both looks fabulous in real time...





Vikrama said:


> You will never be too late, unless you are not be able to find a single HMT available anywhere outside. Since this is not the scenario, and you will still be able tp get some good models. So, dont worry.


Dear Deerhunter, Welcome to hmt party. 
I totally agree with Dhaivat Dhruv and Vikrama, though you are late you are not in vain.
Thank god that hmt website is still alive and there are good number of watches available which in itself is a great collection
Go ahead and grab these historical pieces before they vanish.


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> You will never be too late, unless you are not be able to find a single HMT available anywhere outside. Since this is not the scenario, and you will still be able tp get some good models. So, dont worry.





jalal-akbar said:


> Dear Deerhunter, Welcome to hmt party.
> I totally agree with Dhaivat Dhruv and Vikrama, though you are late you are not in vain.
> Thank god that hmt website is still alive and there are good number of watches available which in itself is a great collection
> Go ahead and grab these historical pieces before they vanish.


There is a disproportionate amount of attention on Janata and Pilot among non-WIS folks, to the point of ignoring most of the other HMT models. Since i am new to this HMT world, i was sort of like that, thinking that only Janata and Pilot are true HMTs. But after going through this thread and few others, and through the whole HMT website, I am quite happy that i found HMT love before they closed down their website.

Now another great news. I was visiting my grandmother and was talking about my new found HMT love. She went inside and brought me 3 old watches, one vijay, one ajeet and another one with no name on it. They are my grandfather's and my grandma kept it inside a chest after he passed away in 2006.
The one with no name has a white dial and is pretty small (32mm probably) with 'INCABLOC 17 Jewels' written on its back, and she told me that my grandfather bought it when he got his first job in the early 1950s. 
The Vijay has a grey dial and was presented to my grandpa by his in laws few years after his wedding (late 1960s?)
The Ajeet has a brown dial and was bought by my grandpa in the early 80s.
I did not handwind any of the watches since they were not used for more than a decade. While coming back home, there is a small watch repair shop run by an old man known to me. I showed those to him. He opened them and said they are serviceable and will be up and running within a week. So i did not get a chance to take any pics. Will post few as soon as i get them back. 
Lucky me.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

deerhunter said:


> There is a disproportionate amount of attention on Janata and Pilot among non-WIS folks, to the point of ignoring most of the other HMT models. Since i am new to this HMT world, i was sort of like that, thinking that only Janata and Pilot are true HMTs. But after going through this thread and few others, and through the whole HMT website, I am quite happy that i found HMT love before they closed down their website.
> 
> Now another great news. I was visiting my grandmother and was talking about my new found HMT love. She went inside and brought me 3 old watches, one vijay, one ajeet and another one with no name on it. They are my grandfather's and my grandma kept it inside a chest after he passed away in 2006.
> The one with no name has a white dial and is pretty small (32mm probably) with 'INCABLOC 17 Jewels' written on its back, and she told me that my grandfather bought it when he got his first job in the early 1950s.
> ...


HMT really did make a wide range of beautiful watches. But it is understandable if there is a general liking for a janata and pilot. For instance, having mesmerized by so many beautiful dials and designs of HMTs, whenever I look at my Pilot the simplistic humble beauty of it still lures you. And my father is never impressed much by any of the other hmts I have got for he feels hmt means sona. The models that defined HMT in its days will continue to define its legacy and story I think.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I agree that Janata and Pilot would be in any list of the most iconic HMTs.


ruminance said:


> HMT really did make a wide range of beautiful watches. But it is understandable if there is a general liking for a janata and pilot. For instance, having mesmerized by so many beautiful dials and designs of HMTs, whenever I look at my Pilot the simplistic humble beauty of it still lures you. And my father is never impressed much by any of the other hmts I have got for he feels hmt means sona. The models that defined HMT in its days will continue to define its legacy and story I think.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

My hmt "Amar"


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

My hmt "Sanjay"


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Together two friends "Amar" & "Sanjay"


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Rajat supremes blue ans white available on hmt site


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Great choice of automatics just now, including several of NASS range, Rajat and Kanchan Supreme, and others, for those of you in India! 


Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Rajat supremes blue ans white available on hmt site


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

And it's not just the automatics. There is a better range of manual winds than of late! Get in there, guys!



Mike_1 said:


> Great choice of automatics just now, including several of NASS range, Rajat and Kanchan Supreme, and others, for those of you in India!


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Rajat supremes blue ans white available on hmt site


great heads up, how did u come to know immediately? steel strap one wud be better but any way ordered the white one. Wish they can find white Sona also somehwere in their stock.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

ruminance said:


> great heads up, how did u come to know immediately? steel strap one wud be better but any way ordered the white one. Wish they can find white Sona also somehwere in their stock.


Hmt automatics page is home page of my browser..


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

If I am not wrong, the supreme series of Sourab, Rajat and Kanchan were the last watches by hmt, right?


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

Ordered a kohinoor black dial. From where are they bringing all these back?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I am sure they are finding unsold stock in many of their locations across the country. They are also probably assembling watches out of unused parts...watch out for some potentially interesting variations!


deerhunter said:


> Ordered a kohinoor black dial. From where are they bringing all these back?


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

https://www.hmtwatches.in/1617/product-details/kohinoor-bd.html
Quick question guys is this black or blue dial?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Karan Kohli said:


> https://www.hmtwatches.in/1617/product-details/kohinoor-bd.html
> Quick question guys is this black or blue dial?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


black


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Guys how do i cancel a order on hmt website when i used guest checkout. It won't even let me register with same mobile or email address.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Karan Kohli said:


> Guys how do i cancel a order on hmt website when i used guest checkout. It won't even let me register with same mobile or email address.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


u may need to call them


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay. I wanna try one. Is this where you guys buy from?
https://www.hmtwatches.in/


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

jtaka1 said:


> Okay. I wanna try one. Is this where you guys buy from?
> https://www.hmtwatches.in/


Yes..thats official company site


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Unfortunately HMT will not transact with anyone outside India. In fact they won't even communicate with people outside India, if my experience was typical.

If you have family or friends in India who may be able to buy on your behalf, now looks like a reasonably good time to encourage them to do so, due to the number of watches currently available. Nobody knows what else is left.

On the other hand, with an estimated 110 million watches made, you will probably always be able to find a secondhand one .



jtaka1 said:


> Okay. I wanna try one. Is this where you guys buy from?
> https://www.hmtwatches.in/


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Hmt automatics page is home page of my browser..


And hmt automatics page is shortcut icon on my desktop ever since hmt fever gripped me


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Guys few days back i was casually browsing through etsy.com to look at designs of vintage russian watches
To my surprise i came across a watch which is strikingly similar in design to our hmt "Surya" mechanical watch
here is the comparison pic


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Guys few days back i was casually browsing through etsy.com to look at designs of vintage russian watches
> To my surprise i came across a watch which is strikingly similar in design to our hmt "Surya" mechanical watch
> here is the comparison pic


Jalal,

Yeah striking similarities...
But, in Surya itself there could be several variants (the one which I have has arabic fonts)


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow! what a beautiful watch man. This dial is more appealing than normal indices. Will search for this one for sure 
Vikrama looks like you have very interesting collection...please do share man. Its worth eye candy and joy for WUS members.



Vikrama said:


> Jalal,
> 
> Yeah striking similarities...
> But, in Surya itself there could be several variants (the one which I have has arabic fonts)
> View attachment 10046978


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

My wife's Bindu, my Jubilee(my first HMT), and their big cousin, the Airavata. Wish I had a better camera. 









Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

macosie said:


> My wife's Bindu, my Janata(my first HMT), and their big cousin, the Airavata. Wish I had a better camera.
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


That Janata looks like a Jubilee.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

LOL... It actually is a Jubilee... I better change that. Thanks.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

macosie said:


> My wife's Bindu, my Jubilee(my first HMT), and their big cousin, the Airavata. Wish I had a better camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is that airavat?


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

macosie said:


> My wife's Bindu, my Jubilee(my first HMT), and their big cousin, the Airavata. Wish I had a better camera.


That airavat is a fantastic looking piece.



ruminance said:


> what is that airavat?


It is a custom made limited pieces HMT for WUS members with a 40mm case, made at the initiative of a WUS member.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

deerhunter said:


> That airavat is a fantastic looking piece.
> 
> It is a custom made limited pieces HMT for WUS members with a 40mm case, made at the initiative of a WUS member.


Checked out some of the old threads on it, at 145$ it is more expensive than any of the real HMTs!! I don't understand the pull for buying it.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Triton9 said:


>


where did the gold go?


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

ruminance said:


> Checked out some of the old threads on it, at 145$ it is more expensive than any of the real HMTs!! I don't understand the pull for buying it.


Its been more than 2 years in the making and still not delivered to all. But it looks stunning and if taken good care, will probably last a lifetime. So $145 maybe justifiable. And by western standards $145 is like nothing for a watch. Still you are right, $145 for HMT, damn!!!


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

It was made with basically the last 250 movements made by HMT before their demise. Nightmare for many especially Prateek who ran the project. It's a good watch, even for $140. If you look at HMTs, I think their low price actually killed them. That and not keeping up with trends. I hardly wear my Jubilee because it's small. Lovely though. 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

ruminance said:


> where did the gold go?


It is a mix of different HMT kanchan watch parts and is unique!

Inspired by Rolex 6694


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

*My Roman watch is sick  please help*

Dear friends, please help me in knowing whether this hmt Roman is a genuine piece or franken. Also the problem it has.

Some two years back one gentleman had put it for sale on olx and i took it as i was desperately looking for this model
Since then it was working fine. Everything including sub-dials & moon-phase indicator 
But from the past two months it is slowing down. I can see seconds hand ticking properly but actual time going out of sync
What could be the reason? Advice whether should i go to a watch repairer? Any hmt watch repair expert in your opinion?


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

A little bit of eye candy with a Harappan Seal.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The most likely reason would be a depleted battery. Have you changed it?

I can't comment on its authenticity as I'm not at all familiar with this model except to say that most fakes of HMT quartz watches look a lot less like HMTs than this does.



jalal-akbar said:


> *My Roman watch is sick  please help*
> 
> Dear friends, please help me in knowing whether this hmt Roman is a genuine piece or franken. Also the problem it has.
> 
> ...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Mike, I am sorry that I forgot to mention, yes I did change the battery last month but that was of no use.



Mike_1 said:


> The most likely reason would be a depleted battery. Have you changed it?
> 
> I can't comment on its authenticity as I'm not at all familiar with this model except to say that most fakes of HMT quartz watches look a lot less like HMTs than this does.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Sudip, you really allure us with your photography skills. I wonder how you managed to get that black space around the subject (watch & seal) 


sudip said:


> A little bit of eye candy with a Harappan Seal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear Sudip, you really allure us with your photography skills. I wonder how you managed to get that black space around the subject (watch & seal)


Thanks indeed for your kind words. The black portion is a black granite slab in the balcony. The shadow on it is from the flower pot, that makes it darker. All my pics are taken using Mobile cam.era (Note 4 and 6S Plus).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> *My Roman watch is sick  please help*
> 
> Dear friends, please help me in knowing whether this hmt Roman is a genuine piece or franken. Also the problem it has.
> 
> ...


looks genuine to me.

have you ruled out a weak battery issue?

ETA:

I read that a battery change has been tried.

The 4310 movement is a serviceable movement, but I am not aware of anyone in Hyderabad who can do it. Other Hyderabadis can chime in...

Here is the manual for the movement, see if it helps you in any way:

http://www.thewatchsite.com/files/Citizen Technical Manuals/4310.pdf


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sudip said:


> Thanks indeed for your kind words. The black portion is a black granite slab in the balcony. The shadow on it is from the flower pot, that makes it darker. All my pics are taken using Mobile cam.era (Note 4 and 6S Plus).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A good photographer is not because of his camera. You take superb pictures....


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

hari317 said:


> A good photographer is not because of his camera. You take superb pictures....


Thanks Hari. Means a lot coming from you. Anyways the mention of camera was to bring the whole setup in context.
Just a request...upload a super pic of that Janata so that I can make it my phone wallpaper. Cant have it so will live with the image. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

For the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Just letting it go. A pause and click before it goes to the new owner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

jalal-akbar said:


> *My Roman watch is sick  please help*
> 
> Dear friends, please help me in knowing whether this hmt Roman is a genuine piece or franken. Also the problem it has.
> 
> ...


My guess is the capacitor (coil resistance or the ECU) might need to be replaced. This happens with quartz some times due to irregular power supply.
Any good service centre would able to help u.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Hari & Akvikram, thank you very much for the reply.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Hari & Akvikram, thank you very much for the reply. 
Guys today i took it to a nearby watch repair center. 
After observing its internal parts, firstly the repair guy complemented me for having such a beautiful hmt watch  [ my heart filled with joy]
Secondly, he told me that battery is in good condition and the problem could be with internal friction, which is preventing the hands to move properly 
Thirdly, he said he cannot service it as he doesn't guarantee it and don't want to spoil such a beautiful watch 

Now i decided that i will keep it as it is.



hari317 said:


> looks genuine to me.
> 
> have you ruled out a weak battery issue?
> 
> ...





akvikram said:


> My guess is the capacitor (coil resistance or the ECU) might need to be replaced. This happens with quartz some times due to irregular power supply.
> Any good service centre would able to help u.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Guys how does this looks ? Does it look retro?


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Makes the small watch wear bigger...

Nice i like it.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Makes the small watch wear bigger...

Nice i like it.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

jalal-akbar said:


> Now i decided that i will keep it as it is.


No please don't do it. If you have some major service centres like ZIMSONS or PRR&sons or any other brand authorized service centres please try there too. Its such a beauty that should be kept alive and not in box.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

jalal-akbar said:


> Now i decided that i will keep it as it is.


No please don't do it. If you have some major service centres like ZIMSONS or PRR&sons or any other brand authorized service centres please try there too. Its such a beauty that should be kept alive and not in box.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear Hari & Akvikram, thank you very much for the reply.
> Guys today i took it to a nearby watch repair center.
> After observing its internal parts, firstly the repair guy complemented me for having such a beautiful hmt watch  [ my heart filled with joy]
> Secondly, he told me that battery is in good condition and the problem could be with internal friction, which is preventing the hands to move properly
> ...


better to take it to a place who will guarantee the repair. if you have someone in Pune, maybe they can take it to CT Pundole and Sons in the Camp area.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Or if you come down to Bangalore, there should be someone to repair it. (Not sure who though... ex hmt employees must be opening shops.)

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear PKulkarni thank you very much for the compliment. I got these watches some two years ago. Hope it may back to stock once again. Good luck.


Thanks sir for reply. Sorry for very late reply from my side. Logged in after long time.


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

hari317 said:


> better to take it to a place who will guarantee the repair. if you have someone in Pune, maybe they can take it to CT Pundole and Sons in the Camp area.


Yes CT Pundole is good.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear all, that's really a overwhelming response. Ok i will not let it as it is. I try to find someone in hyderabad who can help me on this. 


akvikram said:


> No please don't do it. If you have some major service centres like ZIMSONS or PRR&sons or any other brand authorized service centres please try there too. Its such a beauty that should be kept alive and not in box.





hari317 said:


> better to take it to a place who will guarantee the repair. if you have someone in Pune, maybe they can take it to CT Pundole and Sons in the Camp area.





macosie said:


> Or if you come down to Bangalore, there should be someone to repair it. (Not sure who though... ex hmt employees must be opening shops.)
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

pkulkarni said:


> Thanks sir for reply. Sorry for very late reply from my side. Logged in after long time.


Happy to see you again.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

My pilot needs some servicing. Is the WTC showroom still functioning? Any contact number?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> My pilot needs some servicing. Is the WTC showroom still functioning? Any contact number?


not functioning.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

My recent purchase from hmt

hmt Kohinoor GD









hmt Braille









hmt Surya (see there is a hologram on the case back)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

That Kohinoor is a classic


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Wow! what a beautiful watch man. This dial is more appealing than normal indices. Will search for this one for sure
> Vikrama looks like you have very interesting collection...please do share man. Its worth eye candy and joy for WUS members.


Thanks Jalal,
I have a very modest collection started only from last December 15. All what I have garnered till now I have already shared (from page 280) and I am still continuing !


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

The watch on my wrist today...







A 1979 made Chirag brown two tone...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

My recent quisitions... Braille and Saathi


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Vikrama indeed your collection enthralled us. Was just curious to get more from you. You have a very good collection and I wish you all the best for your future collections &#55357;&#56397; Happy hunting ☺


Vikrama said:


> Thanks Jalal,
> I have a very modest collection started only from last December 15. All what I have garnered till now I have already shared (from page 280) and I am still continuing !


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Vikrama indeed your collection enthralled us. Was just curious to get more from you. You have a very good collection and I wish you all the best for your future collections  Happy hunting ☺


Vikrama said:


> Thanks Jalal,
> I have a very modest collection started only from last December 15. All what I have garnered till now I have already shared (from page 280) and I am still continuing !


----------



## Sinith K G (May 13, 2016)

My Three HMT Musketeers on NATOs.
NASS 06, INOX & Kohinoor.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear all, that's really a overwhelming response. Ok i will not let it as it is. I try to find someone in hyderabad who can help me on this.


@jalal-akbar have you tried the hmt showroom in Methodist complex, Abids?

I think the service guy there can handle hmt quartz. They still have the hmt name on the store and the remaining hmt stock, even though the showroom closed in HYD.

I was there a couple of days back to buy a few HMTs


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Fantastic! NATOs are good.



Sinith K G said:


> My Three HMT Musketeers on NATOs.
> NASS 06, INOX & Kohinoor.
> View attachment 10086250


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear thank you for the suggestion.
Yes I know that store and had gone there last year for few hmt watch purchases. Yes I should try once there. Hopefully they might help me get my watch up and running.

By the way do they still have hmt stock with them?



kkindaface said:


> @jalal-akbar have you tried the hmt showroom in Methodist complex, Abids?
> 
> I think the service guy there can handle hmt quartz. They still have the hmt name on the store and the remaining hmt stock, even though the showroom closed in HYD.
> 
> I was there a couple of days back to buy a few HMTs


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear thank you for the suggestion.
> Yes I know that store and had gone there last year for few hmt watch purchases. Yes I should try once there. Hopefully they might help me get my watch up and running.
> 
> By the way do they still have hmt stock with them?


Yeah, they had a bunch of Shakti, Vijay, Kohinoors, Akash. From what I can recall. I picked up Manas, Shakti and Pankaj

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah it was the same when I went there.
Would love to see your collection. Pls do share with us.


kkindaface said:


> Yeah, they had a bunch of Shakti, Vijay, Kohinoors, Akash. From what I can recall. I picked up Manas, Shakti and Pankaj
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> Yeah it was the same when I went there.
> Would love to see your collection. Pls do share with us.


Not many in my collection. Hari, Prashanth and a couple others here have the most when it comes to variety from what I see on the forum. I will try to share when possible.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

thank you.


kkindaface said:


> Not many in my collection. Hari, Prashanth and a couple others here have the most when it comes to variety from what I see on the forum. I will try to share when possible.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

My hmt *"Trishna"*


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

my hmt quartz *"Inox IXGS 63"* Brown Dial
IMO this is one of the slimmest watches from hmt


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

Need your help to check the authenticity of this watch. Kindly help and let me know


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1980's Shakti white dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Arjun...a rare to find model


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Akarsh BD...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Sona small dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Trishul black dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Avinash silver glazed dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

This is not the regular Kohinoor golden dial. The bronze golden tinge adds to the character of Kohinoor


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Mourya brown dial..


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

One my cherished collection....Chetan white dial with navy blue border


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Gourav GD...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Vikrama, see you got a fabulous collection. All are interesting Watches. I am stumbled on seeing "ARJUN" . Never saw that model before. Hopefully I get one in near future.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

What is the thickness of hmt quartz *Inox IXGS 63*


----------



## Sinith K G (May 13, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Fantastic! NATOs are good.


Thanks Jalal.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

It's about 5mm thick


Amit D said:


> What is the thickness of hmt quartz *Inox IXGS 63*


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

It's about 5mm thick


Amit D said:


> What is the thickness of hmt quartz *Inox IXGS 63*


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear Vikrama, see you got a fabulous collection. All are interesting Watches. I am stumbled on seeing "ARJUN" . Never saw that model before. Hopefully I get one in near future.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Thanks Jalal,
I will find out another Arjun for you


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today.... Misuni Premium BD


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for the information..



jalal-akbar said:


> It's about 5mm thick


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Limted Stock of Automatics - 

Taurus - 5
Rajat Blue - 4
NASS 13 White - 3
Kanchan Supreme Yellow - 2
Sourab Supreme Black - 1
Sourab Supreme Yellow - 1
NASS 09 Blue - 1


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today.... Misuni Premium BD
> View attachment 10117498


looks very classic in black.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

ruminance said:


> looks very classic in black.


Misuni is one of my favourite HMTs. Lovely.

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

what is most appealing to me in Misuni is the design of its hands. Its just awesome.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Thanks Jalal,
> I will find out another Arjun for you


So nice of you Vikrama. Thank you


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Indian essentials: HMT Pilot and Wality Airmail green ebonite fountain pen. 
Torb









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for sharing TorbjornI still remember that I used fountain pens during my school days..how we used to make different figures with ink smears. But that joy didn't last long as my school prohibited use of fountain pens then. 


Torbjorn said:


> Indian essentials: HMT Pilot and Wality Airmail green ebonite fountain pen.
> Torb
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> Thanks for sharing TorbjornI still remember that I used fountain pens during my school days..how we used to make different figures with ink smears. But that joy didn't last long as my school prohibited use of fountain pens then.


Really unfortunate that the school banned the use of fountain pens. During my school days, ball pens were banned.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

I am still using Airmail fountain pens....even right now  ...it is not extinct


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

vikram for airmail ;-)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Have been using two Airmail pens since 2004...should replace it with new ones, as caps have lost the threading and slipsout where not required :relaxed:


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Airmail company makes some pretty good pens. Nice to see more FP users.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Rise and shine...my naag in morning light


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

My hmt "kailash" means "Crystal" in Sanskrit. 
True to its name the shape of the case looks like a Crystal.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Dhaivat Dhruv, dont mind me re-posting your image. I like your picture very much so just wanted to give it a better look. If you want i will delete it immediately. 
I can see one picture beside the watch. May i know whose picture is that?


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Anna hazare......


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

One more naag pic


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

I guessed right in my mind that it is Anna Hazare ☺
In the above pic i can see clearly one of the crystals of the watch shining brightly


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

A video story about HMT watches.

(Your's truly and our Facebook group featured in it)






Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

Is the NAGG 09 a golden version of NASS 09?


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

That was a brilliant video. I wonder if there is any chance of HMT being resurrected? (Not as a gov't owned company though.)


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Awesome video. All aspects of hmt clearly defined in a nut shell. Need more videos of this kind.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

the two hand-wounds that I own - Pilot and Shakti


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

mummy-dady's quartz hmts:


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

my humble collection:


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

latest addition - the luxurious Rajat:


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

@ruminance; Beautiful Watches. No matter how many times we see these Watches it won't satiate my appetite. Sorry to say i am unable to open that links.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> @ruminance; Beautiful Watches. No matter how many times we see these Watches it won't satiate my appetite. Sorry to say i am unable to open that links.


yes, i too have been infatuated with this thread to grab a peek of more and more hmts. Wish someone could post pics of hmts chronograph watches. haven't seen any pics of those.

p.s. reuploaded the pics, hope it stays visible. Don't know what happened wih earlier uploads.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Just one more pen + HMT pic (I have no more Indian pens yet). A golden dial Kohinoor paired with a large Ranga pen, also in ebonite. 
Torb









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

deerhunter said:


> I was visiting my grandmother and was talking about my new found HMT love. She went inside and brought me 3 old watches, one vijay, one ajeet and another one with no name on it. They are my grandfather's and my grandma kept it inside a chest after he passed away in 2006.
> The one with no name has a white dial and is pretty small (32mm probably) with 'INCABLOC 17 Jewels' written on its back, and she told me that my grandfather bought it when he got his first job in the early 1950s.
> The Vijay has a grey dial and was presented to my grandpa by his in laws few years after his wedding (late 1960s?)
> The Ajeet has a brown dial and was bought by my grandpa in the early 80s.
> ...


I got the watches back from the repair shop. Both the HMTs are working great. The cases have lost their sheen. The crystals are all scratched up, i'll probably change them. I plan to put new straps too. Both of them looks better in person than in this pics that i managed to capture.

















The repair guy could not source the parts for the Incabloc watch. He said some parts are worn off and needs replacement but none of his suppliers could source them. Even though the watch looks pretty beat up...

















...the movement looks good for a 60 year old watch.









I could not find out which brand made this watch. Probably one of those several thousand Swiss watchmakers that sourced movements from Incabloc and got bankrupt after the quartz crisis.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

^I am intigued to talk to nana about his watches.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today..Misuni Premium GD


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Ek se bakar ek...Misuni BD Vs GD


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

Is the HMT website down? Anyone able to access it?


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

deerhunter said:


> Is the HMT website down? Anyone able to access it?


It's been down since yesterday. And who would take care of it on sunday? may be by the next working day, I guess


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

ruminance said:


> my humble collection:
> 
> View attachment 10156562


Can you please post a wrist-shot of that Sourabh supreme?


----------



## blr-sham (Dec 12, 2016)

Fantastic thread. I just finished doing a video on HMT watches, and there are so many great stories that would've done well in that.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Janata Star WD , pattern
Found this beauty , used









Now On the wrist , ticking with a change of crystal, red second hand and dome crown


----------



## blr-sham (Dec 12, 2016)

Here's the video I made on HMT Watches -- featuring some of it's history and the nostalgia around them.
Also featuring a HMT watch collectors group in India. 
Do watch and share your feedback!


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

deerhunter said:


> Can you please post a wrist-shot of that Sourabh supreme?


 here are some shots on my small wrist:


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

the one said:


> Hmt Janata Star WD, pattern
> Found this beauty, used
> Now On the wrist, ticking with a change of crystal, red second hand and dome crown


Great looking watch.


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

ruminance said:


> here are some shots on my small wrist:


That looks awesome. How big is the dial? My wrist is small too (6"). I will probably order one.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

deerhunter said:


> That looks awesome. How big is the dial? My wrist is small too (6"). I will probably order one.


i don't know the exact size in mm, Hari had probably posted the measurements in earlier pages of this thread. But what I can say is that Sourab is a versatile watch as far as size goes - can go with all kinds of wrists.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

My refurbished sona and subhash....


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

You did a great job with the video; very well done. It is a shame there are so few extant films and photos of the factories at work in circulation.

And the group you feature is in fact a somewhat international one, just for the record .



blr-sham said:


> Here's the video I made on HMT Watches -- featuring some of it's history and the nostalgia around them.
> Also featuring a HMT watch collectors group in India.
> Do watch and share your feedback!


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Hmt website is down for few days now...whats going on?...anybody has any updates?...i hope they havent killed it permanently...


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Hmt website is down for few days now...whats going on?...anybody has any updates?...i hope they havent killed it permanently...


it's up again. but nothing new I guess.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

This quatrz model looks very retro. Looks somewhat like NASS 11, which I have been unable to find :roll:. Wish I could have a closer look at this quartz one. Anyone has pics of this?









https://www.hmtwatches.in/1209/product-details/mgss-05-wd.html


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

My hmt "Sundar"


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

My hmt "Roman Quartz" Swiss Movement Parts


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

My hmt quartz watch "Euan VGSL 04"


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

My hmt quartz "PACE PG 97"
Perfect watch to gift your kids..its feather light watch


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> My hmt "Roman Quartz" Swiss Movement Parts


Great looking watch. |>

Which Swiss movement is it? (Edit: I found it, its an ISA Swiss 307/40 movement. Hari had posted it a few pages back)

Also which movement does the other HMT quartz watches use?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes Roman Watches are beautiful
Sorry my friend i have no knowledge of movements..i am just an admirer n collector of hmt Watches. A newbie indeed. 
I hope someone in this forum will definitely help you on watch movements


deerhunter said:


> Great looking watch. |>
> 
> Which Swiss movement is it? (Edit: I found it, its an ISA Swiss 307/40 movement. Hari had posted it a few pages back)
> 
> Also which movement does the other HMT quartz watches use?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Friends need some info on hmt chronographs listed on hmt website. Does anyone own chronograph? If yes may i know the dimensions and your opinion.

I am planning to purchase this chronograph







I would like to know it's dimensions if u have any idea


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

@jalal-akbar is the calendar on roman hindi-english or just english?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Just english



ruminance said:


> @jalal-akbar is the calendar on roman hindi-english or just english?


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Just english


expectedly. And yes do buy hmt's chronograph. I want to see them up close, will be waiting for macro shots of whichever one you buy


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

is it an authentic sona? been looking for white dial sona at ebay, but the hands of this one seem somewhat unsual...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Neither dial nor hands are authentic.



ruminance said:


> is it an authentic sona? been looking for white dial sona at ebay, but the hands of this one seem somewhat unsual...
> 
> View attachment 10198530


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> My hmt quartz "PACE PG 97"
> Perfect watch to gift your kids..its feather light watch


I love this watch. Its my favorite and I wore it continously for many months. The case is made of very high quality anodised aluminum.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

deerhunter said:


> Also which movement does the other HMT quartz watches use?


Many. The most commonly used one on the Day/date models is named 2150 by HMT, The plain 3 hander movements are called 2080. They are fully imported Japanese Miyota movements but with a different designation. HMT did produce in-house quartz movements licensed from Miyota like the Sigam 2000 etc which can be found in some watches. I have pictures somewhere...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today..White Sona


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Evergreen Sona


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Many. The most commonly used one on the Day/date models is named 2150 by HMT, The plain 3 hander movements are called 2080. They are fully imported Japanese Miyota movements but with a different designation. HMT did produce in-house quartz movements licensed from Miyota like the Sigam 2000 etc which can be found in some watches. I have pictures somewhere...


Thank you.

Did HMT ever use movements other than 6500 and 8205 for automatics? Also, did HMT ever make 8205 in-house?

OT- Does Titan make any in-house quartz movements? I have an old Sonata that uses a Seiko-Epson movement.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rahul Kumar (Dec 15, 2016)

very nice and authentic looking!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

deerhunter said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Did HMT ever use movements other than 6500 and 8205 for automatics? Also, did HMT ever make 8205 in-house?


They did make a Ladies automatic watch, I am not aware which movement that used. 8205 was not made in house, only the rotor was screen printed with HMT marking AFAIK. 


deerhunter said:


> OT- Does Titan make any in-house quartz movements? I have an old Sonata that uses a Seiko-Epson movement.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Their "Edge" is totally inhouse. In the past they did manufacture quartz movements under a French collaboration.


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

In that new video about HMT, one of the collectors was talking about having 110 variants of Janata. Is that true? Maybe someone should start a separate thread for Janata, documenting all the different variants.


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

hari317 said:


> They did make a Ladies automatic watch, I am not aware which movement that used. 8205 was not made in house, only the rotor was screen printed with HMT marking AFAIK.


I saw one NASS-03 with devnagri days on it. That was why i was confused about 8205 import/in-house. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Friends need some info on hmt chronographs listed on hmt website. Does anyone own chronograph? If yes may i know the dimensions and your opinion.
> v
> I am planning to purchase this chronograph
> View attachment 10196914
> ...


Yes I have this watch. It would be around 38 to 40 mm in dia and thickness would Be around 8 mm. These dimensions are from my judgement, not actually measured.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

deerhunter said:


> I saw one NASS-03 with devnagri days on it. That was why i was confused about 8205 import/in-house. Thanks anyway.


Thats the bilingual day wheel. It can be ordered in any language.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Amit thank you for your response. Can i request one thing...if you don't mind could you please upload your watch pic? Any exact dimensions possible? These info will definitely help me n fellow WUS members. Thanks 


Amit D said:


> Yes I have this watch. It would be around 38 to 40 mm in dia and thickness would Be around 8 mm. These dimensions are from my judgement, not actually measured.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Bring back memories, My first ever HMT used it to many years untill i broke the lug.

thanks for sharing.



jalal-akbar said:


> My hmt quartz "PACE PG 97"
> Perfect watch to gift your kids..its feather light watch
> 
> View attachment 10195410


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...a timeless SONA GD


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Jalal,

Found the Arjun for you!
Send me your address through PM.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...a timeless SONA GD


Timeless... and probably most recognizable by the general public


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Vikrama, Thank you very much. Yes i PMed you my address.



Vikrama said:


> Jalal,
> 
> Found the Arjun for you!
> Send me your address through PM.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

@Vikrama, Beautiful shot of Sona.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

@ Hari; Dear Hari Could you please give some inputs on hmt quartz chronographs like its dimensions, Movements and why its not so popular among collectors? Or am I thinking wrongly?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hari Ji...i am in love with this watch. Its damnn beautiful watch. I like each element of it. The dial, the hands, the indicies, the crown all are designed and crafted beautifully. I can see micro seconds marking from 15 to 30 and then from 45 to 60. Also it has got day date feature. Artistic watch over all. I wish and hope some day i will have it on my wrist 



hari317 said:


> VGGL 88A: from the Euan (Yuvan: youth) series. The special thing about this watch is the wonderful sunray finished dial and that the GP case is SS not Brass. HMT is using SS case for their GP models only on some of the newer Euans like this one and the Rahu Kaalam watch etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear Amit thank you for your response. Can i request one thing...if you don't mind could you please upload your watch pic? Any exact dimensions possible? These info will definitely help me n fellow WUS members. Thanks


Pics of FGSS 02


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Its offset second hand normally works. While in chrono mode main second hand works. If you keep both running battery life will reduce.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Amit, Thanks indeed for taking time to give out details. Watch looks good in real. Thanks once again.



Amit D said:


> Its offset second hand normally works. While in chrono mode main second hand works. If you keep both running battery life will reduce.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

an INOX Gold series quartz, had gifted this to my Dad when I got my first job, and this is also the first hmt that I bought:


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> @ Hari; Dear Hari Could you please give some inputs on hmt quartz chronographs like its dimensions, Movements and why its not so popular among collectors? Or am I thinking wrongly?


The movement is Miyota OS20 IIRC with an one hour stopwatch. I think probably its cost is against it.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hari Ji...i am in love with this watch. Its damnn beautiful watch. I like each element of it. The dial, the hands, the indicies, the crown all are designed and crafted beautifully. I can see micro seconds marking from 15 to 30 and then from 45 to 60. Also it has got day date feature. Artistic watch over all. I wish and hope some day i will have it on my wrist


Another one of my daily users. It is indeed a wonderful watch. I never saw it available online. HMT Mumbai had plenty of these still in stock when they had to shut shop... so maybe global warehouse will release some of these to market eventually.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Amit D said:


> Pics of FGSS 02


lovely watch. like the Carene deluxe.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

on my wrist right now:


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

hari317 said:


> lovely watch. like the Carene deluxe.


Thanks Hari.....


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hari Ji, Thank you very much for the info


hari317 said:


> The movement is Miyota OS20 IIRC with an one hour stopwatch. I think probably its cost is against it.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi Ruminance, May i know what strap is that? Looks quite nice.



ruminance said:


> on my wrist right now:
> 
> View attachment 10214586


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The HMT Sanjay with Hero 257A fountain pen. Just saw a couple of post on fountain pens so could not resist this pic. This is an unusual (for me) fountain pen which works 360 degrees. Would share the long nib Wing Sung 225 soon. The WS 225 was a regular pen for me at school. I find that there is some common link apart frpm the love of HMT/Watches, they being fountain pens, stamps, and maybe few more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Awesome!! I like the combination of gold with black back ground  
You guys are bringing back all the memories with your watches and fountain pens. Superb.
Looks like hmt watch in combination with other artifacts is adding a new dimension to this thread.



sudip said:


> The HMT Sanjay with Hero 257A fountain pen. Just saw a couple of post on fountain pens so could not resist this pic. This is an unusual (for me) fountain pen which works 360 degrees. Would share the long nib Wing Sung 225 soon. The WS 225 was a regular pen for me at school. I find that there is some common link apart frpm the love of HMT/Watches, they being fountain pens, stamps, and maybe few more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

guys, where do you keep ur watch collection? Any tips on a good economic watchbox? or any other way to manage a small collection?


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hi Ruminance, May i know what strap is that? Looks quite nice.


 jalal, it's a nylon strap, got it for 40 Rs.


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

ruminance said:


> guys, where do you keep ur watch collection? Any tips on a good economic watchbox? or any other way to manage a small collection?


Checkout online stores like Flipkart,Snapdeal,Amazon they have some good leather as well as wood watchbox but it can store 10 or 12.
If you need additional storages buy extra or buy 24 piece box which is available in US markets.

Cheers
Uday


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

hari317 said:


> The SONA Trilogy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has this model still available in all three variants
If so where can I buy that

Thanks
Uday


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

Vikrama said:


> I chanced upon this rarest Jem from Allwyn. 1981 made Calendar Automatic...what a rare beauty
> The date at 12'0 clock position will change everyday & the month wheel once in a month..what a craftsmanship ! Ofcourse because of the space constraint, one need to have a better eyesight to look at the whole month calendar.
> 
> View attachment 8187890
> ...


Man that allwyn is real beauty where did you find that.
Is it owned by you or your friends

Uday


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

Any one in the thread came across a digital watch from HMT?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Astra.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today..White Sona


Watches, pens and stamps. Yes indeed, I have always liked all three and been more or less "into" each during different periods. Stamps a long time ago, though I'm still fascinated and interested not an active collector anymore. Or just now 
Torb

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> Astra.


Hi Mike,

Do you own that model if so can you please post the picture.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

My hmt "Janata" with Devanagari numerals
This is not a genuine buy from hmtwatches.in but i purchased this from etsy.com from one gentleman
I am not sure how authentic it is but it looks quite beautiful and keeps good time.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

ruminance said:


> guys, where do you keep ur watch collection? Any tips on a good economic watchbox? or any other way to manage a small collection?


Dear, as of now i keep it as it is how i got it from the hmt i.e., hmt box. 
I labelled each box with respective watch inside and kept all of them in my wardrobe  
But surely one day i am going to keet it in a nice watch-case box which are available in the market.
Alternatively you can put your watches as shown in this picture. Picture courtesy (India's iconic HMT watches run out of time - BBC News)









Its a soft red cloth with a lace running all around to secure watches to it. I dont know its exact market price but I purchased one from ebay @ Rs. 500/-
This some what looks like this ; Picture courtesy (HMT Watches by omkr01 on DeviantArt)


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

^I had also been keeping my watches in the original case, but lately hmt has been despatching few larger models also in the small size box and putting tapes around it. Once you have taken out the watch, it's difficult to put it back in the same case comfortably. I am thinking about buying a 5-6 watch watchcase. That red watch roll (?) looks awesome, did not find a similar one online. Any keyword or term that will help to find? or can you share the ebay listing that you bought from?


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

I think Hari had mentioned ladies Automatic

Hmt Archana - Auto ,

Found, same name diff cases and dials , 5 variants till now.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

It seems there is something common about love for hmt and fountain pens....here's my pilot with 3 of my fountain pens...out of which charcoal black lamy is my absolute favourite in terms of performance...


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

the one said:


> I think Hari had mentioned ladies Automatic
> 
> Hmt Archana - Auto ,
> 
> ...


good to see some ladies watches. hmt-fever seems to have struck only men - and not many men seem to be buying these for the women in their lives, or to impress a woman with their collection of ladies watches.

Sometimes the fact that men constitute only half of the world seems strange. The world - of the men, for the men, by the men - even of watches.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Would like to add the ladies Shakti to my collection one day, there are perhaps three variants includig this SLGL-01, 04, 08 - all in yellow, white, black dials


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

I love the case and dial of this Chirag. Is this a legit HMT?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

a question I'd like to ask, does HMT manufacture their own movements?


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

ruminance said:


> ^I had also been keeping my watches in the original case, but lately hmt has been despatching few larger models also in the small size box and putting tapes around it. Once you have taken out the watch, it's difficult to put it back in the same case comfortably. I am thinking about buying a 5-6 watch watchcase. That red watch roll (?) looks awesome, did not find a similar one online. Any keyword or term that will help to find? or can you share the ebay listing that you bought from?


@jalal-akbar, I would like to know where to buy the red watch roll as well. Tried looking on eBay, did not show any results. Do you know where to find them in Hyderabad? Or online?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

ruminance said:


> ....That red watch roll (?) looks awesome, did not find a similar one online. Any keyword or term that will help to find? or can you share the ebay listing that you bought from?





kkindaface said:


> @jalal-akbar, I would like to know where to buy the red watch roll as well. Tried looking on eBay, did not show any results. Do you know where to find them in Hyderabad? Or online?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Guys here is the link 21 Watches Case, Red Color, Folding | eBay


----------



## ram71 (Sep 22, 2016)

My super reliable HMT Kohinoor. My only HMT.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

ram71 said:


> My super reliable HMT Kohinoor. My only HMT.
> View attachment 10225482


Dear Ram, thanks for sharing your watch pic. We would be delighted to know your story of hmt  Like what made you purchase and when did it happen? Hope that's not a wrong question i asked.


----------



## ram71 (Sep 22, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear Ram, thanks for sharing your watch pic. We would be delighted to know your story of hmt  Like what made you purchase and when did it happen? Hope that's not a wrong question i asked.


Of course not . I became interested in mechanical watches about two years ago when I graduated. I had heard many tales from family and friends about how good they were (amazing quality/cost ratio), and when I heard the company went defunct, I had to get one now that it has become a collector's item. I just bought mine a few months ago and I intend to keep it forever.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

ram71 said:


> Of course not . I became interested in mechanical watches about two years ago when I graduated. I had heard many tales from family and friends about how good they were (amazing quality/cost ratio), and when I heard the company went defunct, I had to get one now that it has become a collector's item. I just bought mine a few months ago and I intend to keep it forever.


Lovely!! Good decision. Keep it safe.


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

BerutoSenpai said:


> a question I'd like to ask, does HMT manufacture their own movements?


Hmt had shut shop 10 months back. They did make movements in their factory under license from Miyota.


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

the one said:


> I think Hari had mentioned ladies Automatic
> 
> Hmt Archana - Auto ,
> 
> ...


Wow..never seen an HMT ladies automatic before. Good looking pieces.


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> It seems there is something common about love for hmt and fountain pens....here's my pilot with 3 of my fountain pens...out of which charcoal black lamy is my absolute favourite in terms of performance...


Pilots are awesome looking watches. The classic pilot is my grail watch. By the time i found out about HMTs, they are nowhere to be found except in ebay where they are sold for 3 times the retail price. Great that you have both the black dial versions.|>


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear, as of now i keep it as it is how i got it from the hmt i.e., hmt box.
> I labelled each box with respective watch inside and kept all of them in my wardrobe
> But surely one day i am going to keet it in a nice watch-case box which are available in the market.
> Alternatively you can put your watches as shown in this picture. Picture courtesy (India's iconic HMT watches run out of time - BBC News)
> ...


Hi,

Would like to know who is the person in the picture with so much watches

Thanks
Uday


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello Uday, click on this link to know him India's iconic HMT watches run out of time - BBC News


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

ruminance said:


> jalal, it's a nylon strap, got it for 40 Rs.


Could you please let me know where to purchase it?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

blr-sham said:


> Here's the video I made on HMT Watches -- featuring some of it's history and the nostalgia around them.
> Also featuring a HMT watch collectors group in India.
> Do watch and share your feedback!


Dear friend that is an amazing video. Great work. We expect more videos of this kind perhaps with different topics like interviews, history, movements, iconic Watches etc. You know best but these are my opinion. By the way me and all WUS members would be happy to know more about you. Little intro of yours will definitely be appreciated. Also we would like know like what inspired you to make this video? How did it all began? Just a kind of curiosity nothing personal. Thanks.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Could you please let me know where to purchase it?


you should be able to get one at just any watch repair shop, or if they don't have it immediately they can arrange one easily. It's a fairly common and familiar thing. Just make sure the buckle in it is not pricky. That's the only thing worth considering in buying these cheap straps.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

how yellow is the yellow (or golden?) of Vijay lum? I just saw a beautiful pic of it on an old thread, and finding it hard to resist the purchase - this after I had told myself after getting Rajat that I'll stick absolutely to my own shortlist. Any fellow hmt fan, please share a candid pic of your Vijay Lum. It will help me get out of this dissonance. hmts are hard to resist indeed.

Thanks


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*This is my favorite HMT - always in my rotation.............Cheers p *:-!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Some more rare models of HMT.... early 2000 Ateesh









1996 made Shakthi....the chameleon dial is mesmerizing 
















1977 Avinash














a stunning Ajeet ...grey black dual tone dial


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Some more rare models of HMT.... early 2000 Ateesh
> 1996 made Shakthi....the chameleon dial is mesmerizing
> 1977 Avinash
> a stunning Ajeet ...grey black dual tone dial


That Shakti and Ajeet are superb. Any idea what is the meaning of "Ateesh"?


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

My UGSS 07 with zulu straps.

My photography skill is limited to a click


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

nimod said:


> My UGSS 07 with zulu straps.
> 
> My photography skill is limited to a click


Dear Nimod, your watch is looking damn good in zulu straps. 
Perfect selection. If possible try to upload wrist shot of your watch.
From where did you procure your zulu straps. They are too good. Let us know the link.


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi All,

Do anybody have the Astra(Digital) model in their collection.
If so can you guys post the pictures of that model and history about that model

Thanks
Uday


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi guys

Do any of you guys know where we can get authentic HMT watches in Chennai

Thanks
Uday


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

snapdeal is selling HMTs at very fair prices, though mostly the same models (Shakti, Vijay, Kohinoor white) that are already available at hmtwatches.in.

This quartz watch though is not on hmtwatches.in perhaps, if anyone is interested:









https://www.snapdeal.com/product/hmt-golden-analog-wrist-watch/651324637602


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

^infact they are selling cheaper at snapdeal than at hmtwatches.in.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

even that quartz model is there on hmt's website. May be it's just that hmt itself is trying to clear their non-moving models through snapdeal as well. Logically they would put the shutter down on everything in the current year.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> I think Hari had mentioned ladies Automatic
> 
> Hmt Archana - Auto ,
> 
> Found, same name diff cases and dials , 5 variants till now.


Sir, You have a lovely collection. Can we have a closeup of the dial to see the markings and a closeup of the caseback, just for information.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

ruminance said:


> good to see some ladies watches. hmt-fever seems to have struck only men - and not many men seem to be buying these for the women in their lives, or to impress a woman with their collection of ladies watches.
> 
> Sometimes the fact that men constitute only half of the world seems strange. The world - of the men, for the men, by the men - even of watches.


Ohh, But I actually started searching for different Hmt Models/variants because of a Ladies watch, Sujata . My wife's name, cause prior to that I was quite content with a ranibagh made Janata.So as such, she cant even complain about my hmt addiction.;-).

Hmt Sujata
The smallest mechanical watch from HMT. Pic of one of its dial variants


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Sir, You have a lovely collection. Can we have a closeup of the dial to see the markings and a closeup of the caseback, just for information.


Sure Sir, Will get around to clicking those , as soon as I can. Though Just posted an older pic of Sujata. 
Thanks for you appreciation Sir ,you are too kind, its nothing compared to yours .

And Please, No Sir for me.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Nutan WD

Yet another beautiful hand wind for the ladies, Pic of the white dial variant, Nutan is slightly bigger than Sujata

View attachment 10243682


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Speaking of Ladies watches, from 2010 to 2013 or so, HMT was running a tremendous discount to move their ladies handwinders. Priced as low as 350rs each... Ladies HW used to made only at Bangalore WF1and2. These watches have superb movements with full power reserve and 16jewels IIRC. 

Look at that lovely Sujata watch, wonderful. Well done collecting such rare pieces and showing to us. Thanks!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

I noticed a quartz watch on amazon with the dial a homage to the VT clock tower, any inputs on this watch?


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> I noticed a quartz watch on amazon with the dial a homage to the VT clock tower, any inputs on this watch?


Are you referring to Aiqon watches Micro brand, They seem to have a good reputation, using Mostly swiss quartz movements. I suppose Sudipji can put more light on it, if its Aiqon.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

looks original?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...ADSL 02 WD


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

Hari,

Do you have the digital model(Astra) in your collection.
If so can you please post the shots of that.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ruminance said:


> looks original?


nope


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

This weekend to my delight, I happened to bump with one of the legends of HMT collector "Ponnappa" while shopping. He almost has all the collections of HMT and he shuns limelight & too much of social media (though he has appeaared on BBC for HMT watches & his vast collection)!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Watch on my wrist today, hmt Prakruti ☺


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear 'the one' and Hari Ji, today i could able to quick set day date on my *hmt Prakruti (6500 movement)* watch because of knowledge provided by you, otherwise i would have been rotating the hands number of 24 hours to get correct day and date. Now i wear my 6500 movement watches with great satisfaction. *Thank you *guys.



the one said:


> Dhaivat Dhruv , nothing wrong with the watch, Its just that Subhash has 6500 movement which is quickset date , same as some or the lesser priced models, prakruti , pradeep etc ,for day change you can cross the hour hand at midnight 12( that is when the day changes) from approx. 9 to 3 clockwise and anticlockwise till u have it correct , and then set the date. the other NASS etc (the higher priced ones) would have the 8205 with quickset day and quickset date.A search would also result in a thread explaining diff between 6500 and 8205 movements, as well as Hari's post explaining the day change in 6500. Hope the info is correct and helps.





hari317 said:


> 6500 is a very old movement with non quickset day but quickset date. The thinking being that one rarely needs to adjust the day on a watch that is regularly worn... and in those the days a wrist watch was a functional item put to regular use.
> 
> To change the day on a 6500:
> 
> ...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> This weekend to my delight, I happened to bump with one of the legends of HMT collector "Ponnappa" while shopping. He almost has all the collections of HMT and he shuns limelight & too much of social media (though he has appeaared on BBC for HMT watches & his vast collection)!


Hi Vikrama, thats good to hear that you met Mr. Ponnappa. 
Hari Ji, Prashanth Pandey Ji, Fateh Ji and Mr. Ponnappa are the known legends of HMT watches AFAIK. 
These guys restored our faith in hmt watches because of which we could able to own these historical time pieces. 
Hope to meet all of them one day


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

the one said:


> Ohh, But I actually started searching for different Hmt Models/variants because of a Ladies watch, Sujata . My wife's name, cause prior to that I was quite content with a ranibagh made Janata.So as such, she cant even complain about my hmt addiction.;-).
> 
> Hmt Sujata
> The smallest mechanical watch from HMT. Pic of one of its dial variants
> ...


That's a really beautiful watch. Seems like a rare one.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Let me put advertisement for an INOXGOLD series watch, hmt IGSS05:









but it's not for sale


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear Nimod, your watch is looking damn good in zulu straps.
> Perfect selection. If possible try to upload wrist shot of your watch.
> From where did you procure your zulu straps. They are too good. Let us know the link.


Thanks.
Straps are from .........s.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hi Vikrama, thats good to hear that you met Mr. Ponnappa.
> Hari Ji, Prashanth Pandey Ji, Fateh Ji and Mr. Ponnappa are the known legends of HMT watches AFAIK.
> These guys restored our faith in hmt watches because of which we could able to own these historical time pieces.
> Hope to meet all of them one day


Jalal, for me it was my first purchase of HMT (Rajat Supreme) and then I came to know about these legends. Before i explored the other models, i had already my faith instilled after seeing Rajat Supreme!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

udaymalar said:


> Hari,
> 
> Do you have the digital model(Astra) in your collection.
> If so can you please post the shots of that.
> ...


no sir, I dont have.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Sir, You have a lovely collection. Can we have a closeup of the dial to see the markings and a closeup of the caseback, just for information.


Hari Sir,
Managed to take a shot of one of the Hmt Archana Auto - dial ,a movement pic and caseback of a couple.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Excel (modified though!) basking in the Sun


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

One more shot..


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

ruminance said:


> That's a really beautiful watch. Seems like a rare one.


As Hari sir had mentioned not much takers for the ladies handwind, so sellers try not to stock it or just keep them bundled on the loft.
Yes, Sujata was a bit hard to find, as it was one of the models introduced by Hmt in the first lot , Hmt Citizen 500nos and Hmt Sujata 300nos, though mine maybe from later ones.As Sujata came in a number of dial variants same as nutan or some other models. Correct me if anybody has other info.

Hmt Nutan YD- Bindi variant


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the pics the one ji. The movement is 6500 only or smaller? Nice Nutan.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> .... With due apologies to HMT, another interesting refit which I got it done... Suraj movement in ADSL-02 casing with a TBC! This is called chitraanna in Kannada!!
> The Suraj Navy blue dial looks really cool in ADSL casing! To add to the glamour transparent back also  Runs like a song!
> View attachment 8847642
> View attachment 8847650
> View attachment 8847658


Vikrama, that's quite interesting and a very nice refit. Looks like a new model from hmt  
Are these TBCs readily available in watch shops?
Is it possible to get TBC for my hmt Shubash or Prakruti or any of our mechanical watches? 
Where have you done yours? Please throw some light on this aspect.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

nimod said:


> Thanks.
> Straps are from .........s.


Nimod, sorry i didn't get you dear.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> As Hari sir had mentioned not much takers for the ladies handwind, so sellers try not to stock it or just keep them bundled on the loft.
> Yes, Sujata was a bit hard to find, as it was one of the models introduced by Hmt in the first lot , Hmt Citizen 500nos and Hmt Sujata 300nos, though mine maybe from later ones.As Sujata came in a number of dial variants same as nutan or some other models. Correct me if anybody has other info.
> 
> Hmt Nutan YD- Bindi variant


Beautiful watch!...in one word "SARALA SUNDARI"


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Vikrama, that's quite interesting and a very nice refit. Looks like a new model from hmt
> Are these TBCs readily available in watch shops?
> Is it possible to get TBC for my hmt Shubash or Prakruti or any of our mechanical watches?
> Where have you done yours? Please throw some light on this aspect.


Jalal, don't laugh at me 
It is made from salvaged components (ADSL Casing and TBC and Suraj movement). It is as simple as "I was there, components were there & got it done!!". It came out pretty well though (just like my Excel, which is housed in a LEO casing)!

Even I am looking for TBC which is suitable for my Skeleton watch...sure will check & let you know.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> Beautiful watch!...in one word "SARALA SUNDARI"


that's two words 

but yes those are very beautiful. This Nutan has such simplistic elegance, while that Sujata's romantic beauty is wow. Great watches 'the one' ji.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

ruminance said:


> that's two words
> 
> but yes those are very beautiful. This Nutan has such simplistic elegance, while that Sujata's romantic beauty is wow. Great watches 'the one' ji.


 You are right!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Thanks for the pics the one ji. The movement is 6500 only or smaller? Nice Nutan.


Thanks ,Hari Sir the movement in Hmt Archana is said to be 6601

*Vikrama* and *ruminance *glad you too liked the Sujata and Nutan variants. Both these are the small sized hence the bigger crown for winding. I guess a comparison pic is due 
Will to post a few more as I get to it.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> ... the movement in Hmt Archana is said to be 6601 ...


superb. thanks!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Jalal, don't laugh at me
> It is made from salvaged components (ADSL Casing and TBC and Suraj movement). It is as simple as "I was there, components were there & got it done!!". It came out pretty well though (just like my Excel, which is housed in a LEO casing)!
> 
> Even I am looking for TBC which is suitable for my Skeleton watch...sure will check & let you know.


Voila!! that is even more interesting to read  This is called *Jugaad* in hindi and in your case this has turned out to be a handsome timepiece  
I was expecting some technicality from your end but you just blew the wind with your humorous quotation _*"I was there, components were there & got it done!!" *_
In hindi it translates some thing like this "my tha, wo thi aur ye banke nikla"  

Guys anyone of you know who does this kind of modding works in your city? Vikrama, yes please do let me know if you encounter anyone who does this kind of stuff.


----------



## srin80 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi everyone. Need some advice before pulling the trigger on this purchase. Does the watch on this listing look genuine (non-franken)? Am wary of purchasing, since most of the seller's other items look obvious redials & frankens.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello friends here is one more fantasy Ad from me. 
My most favorite watch after Pilot is Vijay. So i applied my imagination to it, first i added day date feature, not satisfied with it i added power reserve indicator then eventually to make it a complete masculine watch i added rotating bezel and voila here is the result  
Are these the symptoms of hmt fever? 

This is the original hmt vijay picture (borrowed from online google search)








Here are the modified (conceptually) looks


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

^wish a revived hmt wud come up incorporating newer technologies in their classic old models, offering progressive upgrades over the older models, such as the power reserve indicator and the likes, even hmt's smart watches, so on and so forth. They did move in this direction with their supreme series of watches, improvising over the design, while importing the complete movement, and keep a balance with times and their own limited capability - financial and technological. Who knows if they had any bigger plans beyond the dial designs. Everything has ended though.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hello friends here is one more fantasy Ad from me.
> My most favorite watch after Pilot is Vijay. So i applied my imagination to it, first i added day date feature, not satisfied with it i added power reserve indicator then eventually to make it a complete masculine watch i added rotating bezel and voila here is the result
> Are these the symptoms of hmt fever?
> 
> ...


Jalal,

You are really a talented artist! You should have worked at HMT in those days yaar.
Power indicator would be the coolest feature to have on HMT watches.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...dual tone Grey Kailash


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

HMT has put-on a very brief discount sale camp in Bangalore. 
It is literally street selling in picturesque Malleshwaram & nice to see people are jostling and pushing to buy their beloved HMTs. Yesterday about 150 watches were sold and today the milling crowd might have taken more.
I happened to know about this in the afternoon and slipped out of office to collect some goodies (a black & yellow Sourabh Supreme and ladies handwound watch). I will put those pictures shortly. Who says HMT is getting closed ??! I don't think so. Long Live HMT.





















No no..I am not in the picture ! ;-) The person in the middle is incharge of the Global Ware House who himself was at the sale counter.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Lot of people were interested in Quartz watches and when those people got busy, I swooped in on Automatics & handwounds!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

wonderful Vikrama! Reminds me of the scene from the movie Mazdoor....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ironically, some pics of WF-5 taken today a few minutes back:


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Jalal,
> 
> You are really a talented artist! You should have worked at HMT in those days yaar.
> Power indicator would be the coolest feature to have on HMT watches.


Thank you very much dear for the compliment


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> HMT has put-on a very brief discount sale camp in Bangalore.
> It is literally street selling in picturesque Malleshwaram & nice to see people are jostling and pushing to buy their beloved HMTs. Yesterday about 150 watches were sold and today the milling crowd might have taken more.
> I happened to know about this in the afternoon and slipped out of office to collect some goodies (a black & yellow Sourabh Supreme and ladies handwound watch). I will put those pictures shortly. Who says HMT is getting closed ??! I don't think so. Long Live HMT.
> 
> No no..I am not in the picture ! ;-) The person in the middle is incharge of the Global Ware House who himself was at the sale counter.


Vikrama, thanks for sharing the news. Did you spot any watch (male) with Urdu numerals? Just in case you go tomorrow again then please look for this watch for me. I will be grateful to you. Sorry if i am bothering you.


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

Vikrama said:


> Lot of people were interested in Quartz watches and when those people got busy, I swooped in on Automatics & handwounds!


Hi Vikrama,

That's a wonderful news can you please check what models of handwounds are available.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Ironiccally, some pics of WF-5 taken today a few minutes back:


feels like a ghost town out there


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> Lot of people were interested in Quartz watches and when those people got busy, I swooped in on Automatics & handwounds!


wish I were in Bangalore...


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

btw, what's the difference between Vijay small and big - apart from case size? and how big is the big one?


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

hari317 said:


> Ironiccally, some pics of WF-5 taken today a few minutes back:


Wf5, that's we're almost all HMTs I own are made. Looks like a rather gloomy place nowadays. Interesting but sad to see. 
Torb

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

for pleasure of your eyes:









Let's play a small game, guess the name of the 'other' watch. You may browse through hmt's website for help.

p.s. And anyone plz answer my earlier query about the difference between Vijay big and small models?


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Ironiccally, some pics of WF-5 taken today a few minutes back:


Are they still running the showroom?
Which models did you see there?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> wonderful Vikrama! Reminds me of the scene from the movie Mazdoor....


Have not seen much of Hindi movies (though I live closer to Ramanagara where the movie "Sholay" was shot)! 
It was "DO ANKHE BARA HAAT"! for the HMT watches ;-)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Ironiccally, some pics of WF-5 taken today a few minutes back:


The HMT main factory in Bangalore is much more eerier at the moment with the huge factory and empty employee quarters. In those glorious days, I was told about 35 HMT factory buses were being used for ferrying employees (apart from those who were staying in HMT quarters) and the area was bustling with activities. It reminds us of the glory of historic "Vijaya Nagar empire" which is now in ruins.
HMT watch manufacturing machineries are now up for sale lock-stock-barrel.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Vikrama, thanks for sharing the news. Did you spot any watch (male) with Urdu numerals? Just in case you go tomorrow again then please look for this watch for me. I will be grateful to you. Sorry if i am bothering you.


Nothing much left now Jalal. Infact, I came to know about the camp at the *** end (may be they are winding-up today). They had an overwhelming response from people staying nearby. In the photograph you can a see a lady who also laid hands on the same models which I chose and we had to trade off ( I let go of NASS 13 YD and she Sourabh Supreme BD & Apoorva Dlx).

Some Vijay, Kohinoor GD, Keerti, Virat, Sourabh Supreme etc. were available yesterday and lot of non-descript Quartz watches & Chronographs. Since quartz watches does not evince any interest in me I failed to take a note of the models. I will try elsewhere for urdu dial.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nimod said:


> Are they still running the showroom?
> Which models did you see there?


all closed. some employees coming out at 5:00pm probably those who refused the VRS scheme...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Have not seen much of Hindi movies (though I live closer to Ramanagara where the movie "Sholay" was shot)!
> It was "DO ANKHE BARA HAAT"! for the HMT watches ;-)


in Mazdor, the mill workers sell their cloth on the streets when their mill runs into trouble. Ex HMT employees, selling the HMT stocks on the street side,, good and also sad to see how the mighty have fallen...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

udaymalar said:


> Hi Vikrama,
> 
> That's a wonderful news can you please check what models of handwounds are available.
> 
> ...


Shakti YD, Kohinoor YD, Keerti, Sudeep, Amar, Vijay, Virat etc. The list would have been more at the beginning of the camp. 
Yeah no Janata or Pilots (because it is so volatile, it will just vapourize at source)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> in Mazdor, the mill workers sell their cloth on the streets when their mill runs into trouble. Ex HMT employees, selling the HMT stocks on the street side,, good and also sad to see how the mighty have fallen...


You are right.
Likewise there were so many power mills in and around Bangalore (like Binny Mills, Ramkumar mills, Kirloskar, NGEF etc) which are now converted into shopping malls / residential flats. The real estate returns were in multiple folds of all their cumulative business done from the beginning!

But it really gives heartache when you see such factories now remaining shut & eerily silent. Tumkur watch factory is no different (I was told that they got order for some 3500 watches from a Bangalore company).


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

My green pilot gets new camel leather strap...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

@Dhaivat Dhruv, I zoomed in to have a closer look of wrist shot, beautiful green pilot n strap &#55357;&#56396;


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

@Dhaivat Dhruv, I zoomed in to have a closer look of wrist shot, beautiful green pilot n strap 


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Apart from known sources like ebay amazon etc...is there any other source to but good quality leather straps at descent price range? I found some sites but they are western and charges in dollar also there are shipping issues....


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Apart from known sources like ebay amazon etc...is there any other source to but good quality leather straps at descent price range? I found some sites but they are western and charges in dollar also there are shipping issues....


yes, the brick-and-mortar shops


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Miyota quartz movement.
Medical grade steel.
Sapphire crystal.
Overall the watch sits big on my wrist. The finishing is quite good and the model is well designed. I loved the design which is "inspired" from VT Clock tower but is not an exact copy of it. The guy is based in Mumbai and has been trying to establish himself with the niche designs. Last discussion was on automatics which is in the pipeline but the pricing and market acceptance in India seems to be an issue. The placement seems difficult as the dealer network is not ready to give shelf space. I have a couple of them including the Maximum City.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sudip, something is missing 



sudip said:


> Miyota quartz movement.
> Medical grade steel.
> Sapphire crystal.
> Overall the watch sits big on my wrist. The finishing is quite good and the model is well designed. I loved the design which is "inspired" from VT Clock tower but is not an exact copy of it. The guy is based in Mumbai and has been trying to establish himself with the niche designs. Last discussion was on automatics which is in the pipeline but the pricing and market acceptance in India seems to be an issue. The placement seems difficult as the dealer network is not ready to give shelf space. I have a couple of them including the Maximum City.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

I guess he is speaking about aiqon watches..


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Pilot in first ray of light through my window....rise and shine brothers


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

The Ladies watches which I collected from the HMT Sale camp :

SHOBHA DELUX with SS strap









ASHA two tone dial (bluish grey)

















ROSHAN 















Sowmya

















Maitri


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

One of my favourite Kohinoor Grey (this is different from the glossy grey which is presently available)


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Dear Friends
As you all know that I am no expert in watches, but while learning I am trying to write my thoughts. Correct it, Criticize it, appreciate it and share your feedback. Your support is required.

https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2016/12/26/variation-in-hmt-watches/


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> Dear Friends
> As you all know that I am no expert in watches, but while learning I am trying to write my thoughts. Correct it, Criticize it, appreciate it and share your feedback. Your support is required.
> 
> https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2016/12/26/variation-in-hmt-watches/


Dear Sarvesh, I read your article on your blog. Nice write-up. I can see your anguish with hmt's downfall and you perhaps like many of us contemplating on the WHYs and HOWs of hmt's. Even i am not a watch expert but only got fascinated with old charm of hmt's and had few watches in my collection. So it even pains me to see hmt wind down completely. Coming to feedback with regards to your article, i felt like you should have added some pictures of watches which your mentioning in the write up because it is read by many all over the world and to appreciate the beauty of the hmt watches its worth showing everyone with nice pictures. This is just my humble opinion only other wise your write up is very good and keep writing like this. All the best.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Agree. Not Original.



hari317 said:


> nope


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear Sarvesh, I read your article on your blog. Nice write-up. I can see your anguish with hmt's downfall and you perhaps like many of us contemplating on the WHYs and HOWs of hmt's. Even i am not a watch expert but only got fascinated with old charm of hmt's and had few watches in my collection. So it even pains me to see hmt wind down completely. Coming to feedback with regards to your article, i felt like you should have added some pictures of watches which your mentioning in the write up because it is read by many all over the world and to appreciate the beauty of the hmt watches its worth showing everyone with nice pictures. This is just my humble opinion only other wise your write up is very good and keep writing like this. All the best.


Thanks for your kind word and suggestion. Will keep this in mind for future writings.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Vikrama said:


> The Ladies watches which I collected from the HMT Sale camp :
> 
> SHOBHA DELUX with SS strap
> 
> ...


I take it that these are mechanical watches? Any chance of you popping the back of one of them so we can have a look at the movement?
Torb

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Torbjorn said:


> I take it that these are mechanical watches? Any chance of you popping the back of one of them so we can have a look at the movement?
> Torb
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


Yeah...all these are hand-wound models.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Flamboyant in subtle ways !.....Sourabh Supreme BD
















Sourabh Supreme YD...(hopefully this completes the Sourabh Supreme collection WD, BD & YD)
















Apoorva Delux

















One more Ladies hand-wound model collected during the sale camp, which I forgot to tag in my last post:
Supriya..(no seconds hand like Sachin)


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Do anybody have the latest catalogue or the complete list of watches(with all variants) manufactured by HMT.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sudip said:


> Miyota quartz movement.
> Medical grade steel.
> Sapphire crystal.
> Overall the watch sits big on my wrist. The finishing is quite good and the model is well designed. I loved the design which is "inspired" from VT Clock tower but is not an exact copy of it. The guy is based in Mumbai and has been trying to establish himself with the niche designs. Last discussion was on automatics which is in the pipeline but the pricing and market acceptance in India seems to be an issue. The placement seems difficult as the dealer network is not ready to give shelf space. I have a couple of them including the Maximum City.


thanks for the inputs Sudip.


----------



## pradeepsrec (Aug 15, 2016)

hari317 said:


> The proper method to tighten the crown to the stem will require you to remove the stem and then do it. I suggest you live with it or take it to a competent watchmaker...
> 
> every watch is different, you will have to develop the knack to determine the first pull out stop
> .
> ...


hari367 - Thanks very much for your advice!

I apologize for the delayed reply.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Yeshwant Brown dial

View attachment 10346618


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Excellent Shot



ruminance said:


> for pleasure of your eyes:
> 
> View attachment 10276938
> 
> ...


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot for sharing Hari sir, really sad , cant make myself click the "Like" button.



hari317 said:


> Ironically, some pics of WF-5 taken today a few minutes back:


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Sona Grey
Saw some nice posts of watches with FP, was tempted to post mine .However its not FP. Hardly use any, only the keyboard at work, as for Leisure I dont qualify as a writer even for personal diary entries. 
Anyways, been using the Grey Dial Sona by Hmt and KSC75 more than the portas by Koss . Amazing Value for money products, both of them.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Black beauty...

View attachment 10347994


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

My Sona looks to me to be new - no scratches or marks and does not look like it has been opened - however I am sure this is not the original seconds hand.............Cheers p


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...Yeshwant Brown dial
> 
> View attachment 10346618





raami said:


> Black beauty...
> 
> View attachment 10347994


Vikrama & Raami, i am unable to open the link. Any thing fault from my side? Any one able to open?


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Happy New Year


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear All, Wish you all a very happy and prosperous new year 2017


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Jalal,
> 
> Found the Arjun for you!
> Send me your address through PM.


Dear Vikrama, Received this beautiful watch today. 
Thank you very much my friend for taking pain in searching and sending it to me. 
This is so gorgeous watch that picture won't justify its beauty. 
Looks like my new year started with a beautiful watch on my wrist 

The main reason why i got infatuated with this watch is because of its dial design which is very much perfect for chronograph design.
Here are the snaps taken with my mobile cam.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

As usual one more fantasy Ad from my side with respect to hmt Arjun watch
I feel this watch is very much perfect for chronograph design instead of plain three hand watch.
What do you say guys?


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Dear friends, I have been a regular visitor to this page and have enjoyed the pictures shared by Vikrama and Jalal-akbar as also the insight provided by Hari into the working of the various HMTs

Here's wishing you all a great 2017 and wishing that our hope of HMT watches somehow staging a revival comes true


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

what's the difference between a watch collector and a watch hoarder?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Wishing all my friends a Very Happy and Prosperous New Year 2017.

The Roman saga...


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Naveen

Its got nice sunburst pale yellow dial 
The newer TV type variant.

View attachment 10379818


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello

Happy New Year Friends

I am not able to view attachments shared by The One and Vikrama. 

Also, anyone has any new on HMT Website which is down from last couple of days?


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Sarvesh now can u see it? If yes then issue seems to be with the size of pic tht u upload should be approx 14" or less, the larger ones are either not shown directly on screen or not at all. If my pic is still not seen then seems to be some other reason. So as such above , naveen, I have uploaded 2 pics one 16" and other 14". Any other feedback are welcome.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

the one said:


> Sarvesh now can u see it? If yes then issue seems to be with the size of pic tht u upload should be approx 14" or less, the larger ones are either not shown directly on screen or not at all. If my pic is still not seen then seems to be some other reason. So as such above , naveen, I have uploaded 2 pics one 16" and other 14". Any other feedback are welcome.


I am able to see one pic now.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello friends..great watches vikrama....i am trying to service 0231 movement...i have my watch tool box ready...i am in need of some kind of step by step tutorial or blog or anything that helps me in this project...can you point me in right direction plz?


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

I found this blog very helpful in servicing my 0231 movement

HOW TO CLEAN AND OIL A VINTAGE MECHANICAL WRIST WATCH OR POCKET WATCH REPAIR


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> Hmt Naveen
> 
> Its got nice sunburst pale yellow dial
> The newer TV type variant.


Superb retro watch! When was it made ? which unit of HMT ?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> As usual one more fantasy Ad from my side with respect to hmt Arjun watch
> I feel this watch is very much perfect for chronograph design instead of plain three hand watch.
> What do you say guys?


As usual, the artist in you popped up! 
Infact, you can try to incorporate dial designs from FGGG 01 (chronograph) into this handwound model!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Wishing all my friends a Very Happy and Prosperous New Year 2017.
> 
> The Roman saga...


Nice set...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today... Avinash Black dial


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

the one said:


> Hmt Naveen
> 
> Its got nice sunburst pale yellow dial
> The newer TV type variant.
> ...


Absolutely a unique one!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> I found this blog very helpful in servicing my 0231 movement
> 
> HOW TO CLEAN AND OIL A VINTAGE MECHANICAL WRIST WATCH OR POCKET WATCH REPAIR


Thank you for sharing and wish you all the best for your project


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Guys today i watched "24 - The time story" Tamil movie (dubbed in Hindi) on YouTube. 
I stumbled upon seeing hmt janata watch being showcased in this movie 
I took a snapshots while watching this movie.

_*Heroine's grandpa taking out his Janata watch and gifting it to her granddaughter, who is going for higher studies*_








_*Watch's crystal got damaged and heroine comes to a watch mechanic to fix it. Watch mechanic happens to be the hero of this movie *_








_*Hero gets amazed on seeing this hmt watch and says "this is a hmt watch. Oh! S-76, and its a very rare collection"
*_







_*
Finally hero puts a new crystal for the watch and as a compliment he adds "day-date" functionality to it. Heroine is much more happy now *_


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

^and you can certainly relate, jalal, with his cravings for playing on the original hmt design


----------



## pradeepsrec (Aug 15, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Guys today i watched "24 - The time story" Tamil movie (dubbed in Hindi) on YouTube.
> I stumbled upon seeing hmt janata watch being showcased in this movie
> I took a snapshots while watching this movie.


Thanks for the screen-shot! I have been trying to find out the model and make of this hmt watch as I could not find the movie/scene online.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today..Avinash WD


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

jalal-akbar said:


> Guys today i watched "24 - The time story" Tamil movie (dubbed in Hindi) on YouTube.
> I stumbled upon seeing hmt janata watch being showcased in this movie
> I took a snapshots while watching this movie.
> 
> ...


And in that last picture it seems that the watch is returned not only with a new crystal but also with a day /date complication?
Torb

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

... and upgrades the movement to quartz...


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

hari317 said:


> I heartily recommend a HMT Rajat Automatic, even if it will be the only HMT auto that one would own. It is that good.
> 
> Hari


Going through older posts and threads about hmt, came across this 6 year old statement. Absolutely true. Rajat is one of the best from hmt. Glad that I managed to get one white Supreme. Here's a paring of this retro classic with another well made automatic, a sportier and more youthful Sourab


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

That was so long ago. At that time the Rajat Supreme did not exist... Anyway I think my Leo got more wristtime eventually...


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

I think I also need to have one old auto in addition to the new Supreme ones, feeling off and on about Kailash. It's good retro, but somewhere just doesn't click. Was feeling this way about Taurus, it went out soon. The thing is - what to buy, what not to buy. I'll better wait for Sona, and then start the search. It'll be a good check on overspending and hoarding.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

meanwhile a wristshot -


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ruminance said:


> I think I also need to have one old auto in addition to the new Supreme ones, feeling off and on about Kailash. It's good retro, but somewhere just doesn't click. Was feeling this way about Taurus, it went out soon. The thing is - what to buy, what not to buy. I'll better wait for Sona, and then start the search. It'll be a good check on overspending and hoarding.


There is nothing special about the plain 3 hander Taurus IMO. Some Kailash dials have wonderful 2 tone Sunray finishing depends on luck what you will receive.


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Gurus, This is my first post here. Love for watch is accident for me. Long back I saw kamal hasan movie called “ Pushpak “ yes the same movie which was without any dialogue. In the movie kamal hasan open drawer in hotel room with full of watches. He check one of the watch with Analog on one side and digital on other side its flip watch (still searching seeking for same watch). After this scene I started following watches and fall in love with all types of watches. That time I was not earning hence postponed my love. When I joined work and started earning, I started buying watches. From Rs. 5o to above 5000 I got all type of watches. Now I have more than 10 watches. But sadly all quartz. Few months back I saw skeleton type watch and that search left me at automatic mechanical watches. And my father’s HMT SONA struck in my mind. It was there in my box of non-working watches. Little search on net gave me good info about this watch. I serviced it at old watch repair shop at dadar, Mumbai. And my surprise it is working J. And the kida of collecting watches bite me. Since I wanted to use daily, I wished to replace dial with the original one( white). And this search took me here. Since all gurus are here, I am posting few queries here. Please guide me. Thank you in advance.
1. HMT Sona – I want to use it for daily, shall I replace with original dial ( white) or keep as is
2. HMT skeleton – I want to buy model SAGL in white dial. Please guide me where I can get this in Mumbai or Bangalore.
3. HMT Automatic – One of the HMT authorised dealer in Mumbai is showing me some automatic watches from his stock. Shall I buy from him? How to identify that the watch is authentic watch.


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Gurus, This is my first post here. Love for watch is accident for me. Long back I saw kamal hasan movie called “ Pushpak “ yes the same movie which was without any dialogue. In the movie kamal hasan open drawer in hotel room with full of watches. He check one of the watch with Analog on one side and digital on other side its flip watch (still searching seeking for same watch). After this scene I started following watches and fall in love with all types of watches. That time I was not earning hence postponed my love. When I joined work and started earning, I started buying watches. From Rs. 5o to above 5000 I got all type of watches. Now I have more than 10 watches. But sadly all quartz. Few months back I saw skeleton type watch and that search left me at automatic mechanical watches. And my father’s HMT SONA struck in my mind. It was there in my box of non-working watches. Little search on net gave me good info about this watch. I serviced it at old watch repair shop at dadar, Mumbai. And my surprise it is working J. And the kida of collecting watches bite me. Since I wanted to use daily, I wished to replace dial with the original one( white). And this search took me here. Since all gurus are here, I am posting few queries here. Please guide me. Thank you in advance.
1. HMT Sona – I want to use it for daily, shall I replace with original dial ( white) or keep as is
2. HMT skeleton – I want to buy model SAGL in white dial. Please guide me where I can get this in Mumbai or Bangalore.
3. HMT Automatic – One of the HMT authorized dealer in Mumbai is showing me some automatic watches from his stock. Shall I buy from him? How to identify that the watch is authentic watch.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

vivekseeker said:


> I am posting few queries here. Please guide me. Thank you in advance.
> 1. HMT Sona - I want to use it for daily, shall I replace with original dial ( white) or keep as is
> 2. HMT skeleton - I want to buy model SAGL in white dial. Please guide me where I can get this in Mumbai or Bangalore.
> 3. HMT Automatic - One of the HMT authorised dealer in Mumbai is showing me some automatic watches from his stock. Shall I buy from him? How to identify that the watch is authentic watch.


I'll try to answer as per my limited knowledge of HMTs
1. Sona - I think, it's more likey that u'll get a fake dial replacement for your Sona. Decide accordingly if it's acceptable to you for turning it into a daily beater.
2. Skeleton - very difficult to get. Wish you luck in your search.
3. Automatic - It's mostly the hand-wound mechanicals that are faked, and in Autos it's unlikely to get fakes unless u are going for models like old Kanchan, old Rajat (?) that might have been recased. I feel you are less likely to be tricked with autos though.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

.


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

1. Sona - Then i will skip. i will try to clean the dial.
2. Skeleton - will keep searching
3. Automatic - he is offering me kanchan. Shall i take a chance ? what is basic check list ?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today..Kohinoor


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello Friends

You may like to read and comment on my new blog post.

https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2016/12/27/hmt-watches-and-indias-license-raaj/


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

vivekseeker said:


> 1. Sona - Then i will skip. i will try to clean the dial.
> 2. Skeleton - will keep searching
> 3. Automatic - he is offering me kanchan. Shall i take a chance ? what is basic check list ?


Go for rajat supreme available on official website hmtwatches.in...that way unwont have to deal with authenticity issue


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Go for rajat supreme available on official website hmtwatches.in...that way unwont have to deal with authenticity issue


though even kanchan supreme is also available there, and there is NASS 09 also which is also a beautiful watch. Choose whatever suits your taste vivek.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Sagar


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Watch on my wrist today


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> That was so long ago. At that time the Rajat Supreme did not exist... Anyway I think my Leo got more wristtime eventually...


I did not miss that , I will not miss that;-).. the mere mention of the name gets my ear up and is enough for now ... I guess.
But Sir. atleast a recent pic is highly overdue.Sincere Request.
thanks

Lovely variant of Hmt Sagar , Vikrama

The Janata Delux looks Nice with those strap colors.. jalal-akbar

Beautiful Shots of the Rajat Supreme and Sourabh ..* ruminance ,*


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

I was able to pick up my new Chirag today. I thought with the polish and brushed parts in the sellers image that it was going to be square, but it's actually a cushion case. Still, I'm happy. This is a lovely watch. My daughter wants it too. 








I like it on this leather Zulu strap, but would like to put it on a custom bund strap big enough for me. Any suggestions to find a good leather strap maker in Bangalore?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

macosie said:


> I was able to pick up my new Chirag today. I thought with the polish and brushed parts in the sellers image that it was going to be square, but it's actually a cushion case. Still, I'm happy. This is a lovely watch. My daughter wants it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice find


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Apoorva BD

I dont seem to dig the yellow dial variants much, so always on a look out for colors other than that.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> Hmt Apoorva BD
> 
> I dont seem to dig the yellow dial variants much, so always on a look out for colors other than that


Beautiful Apoorva....
Yeah I can see that you always go for exotic colours ;-) 
I saw it in the case of Kedar (Navy blue dial). I am still looking for similar colour variants in Kedar. I have only off-white and black dials,


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

black dials are a class apart. very beautiful Apporva, the one


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....Rajat Supreme WD


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just took a pic of my Leo. It is on a Gandhi strap.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Beautiful Rajat White Vikrama


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

hari317 said:


> I just took a pic of my Leo. It is on a Gandhi strap.


what is gandhi strap?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ruminance said:


> what is gandhi strap?


 i don't know why it is called so. But the local watch sellers call it that. It is a metal strap which can be adjusted continuously for perfect fitting to wrist, infact even better than how a leather strap fits.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> I just took a pic of my Leo. It is on a Gandhi strap.


What a beautiful watch sir.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> i don't know why it is called so. But the local watch sellers call it that. It is a metal strap which can be adjusted continuously for perfect fitting to wrist, infact even better than how a leather strap fits.


It's popularly known as Bonklip strap.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Prashant pandey said:


> It's popularly known as Bonklip strap.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Bonklip "type". Bonklip was one of the original manufacturers. HTH.

too bad the straps are not made anymore and are getting hard to find.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> Bonklip "type". Bonklip was one of the original manufacturers. HTH.
> 
> too bad the straps are not made anymore and are getting hard to find.


Yes, I agree.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

The family's collection of HMT watches.
3 HMT powered Airavatas.
Jubilee on the tri-colour NATO.
Chirag on the modified leather Zulu
Mechanical pocket watch
Wife's Hindu
Daughter's Chuz.it which didn't work when we received it, but we're too late to send it in for replacement. Will bring it by my local watchmaker and see if it can be fixed. If not, she really likes the Chirag. 









Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1987 made Pragati Automatic....

















1991 made Avinash Black dial...one more variant









1992 made Vijay ..Graphite Grey dial

















Rohit


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

My HMT White Pilot LE with a new crystal thanks to fellow member @vikrama


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

Amar or Keerti ? 

I am confuse....... whats your suggestion????


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> Friends
> 
> Amar or Keerti ?
> 
> I am confuse....... whats your suggestion????


If u already have sudeep than kirti is just like that in golden dial...howerver i dont have keerti but i have amar and its great watch


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The Ladies Braille on its way out to a deserved owner. Thought of keeping it digitally with me, so sharing it with you all. Hope you like this.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> If u already have sudeep than kirti is just like that in golden dial...howerver i dont have keerti but i have amar and its great watch


Thanks Dhruv for your suggestion. Sudip, in my opinion is a very good watch and I enjoy a lot while wearing it. Surely I'll go for Amar then.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

sudip said:


> The Ladies Braille on its way out to a deserved owner. Thought of keeping it digitally with me, so sharing it with you all. Hope you like this.
> 
> Fantastic shots


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Janata Silver dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today... a rare 80's Automatic "Akshaya" (turquoise blue dial, 24 hours format)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

late 70's Bahadur...








1982 Appu..Mascot of Asian games









Antique Tarun..notice the difference between "aaj ka Tarun" Vs "gatkaal ka Tarun" !


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

*HMT in my hand i feel like a man.* Got my first two watches from hmt online. "Vivek" for namesake and stud " *Rajat Sup BD LS*". Rajat is " paisa vasul ( VFM) " experience. thank you for suggestion. After placing order for rajat it has gone in stock awaited mode*.* Shall i consider this as last watch. Mt friend wanted to buy. Since i am new here could not post image here. i will post when it will be possible.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

vivekseeker said:


> *HMT in my hand i feel like a man.* Got my first two watches from hmt online. "Vivek" for namesake and stud " *Rajat Sup BD LS*". Rajat is " paisa vasul ( VFM) " experience. thank you for suggestion. After placing order for rajat it has gone in stock awaited mode*.* Shall i consider this as last watch. Mt friend wanted to buy. Since i am new here could not post image here. i will post when it will be possible.


Hello Vivek, congratulations! Happy to hear about your new acquisition. Yes do post your watch pics. Would love to see them.


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi here is my watches


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

When i received this from HMT, the watches were without warranty card is this normal ?


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

^yes these days they don't seem to ship warranty cards, which are anuway redundant for they have almost closed everything. No place to service or exchange faulty or unpleasant pieces anymore.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

my new daily wear - vijay









this watch is not dust-resistant, and as you can see in the pic came pre-packaged with some dust/rust particles on the dial. Such pleasure to to watch these move about from dial to the sides by tapping on the sides. And not to miss the bonus feature - THE HULK CROWN. Bend it like Beckham.

I love the watch though, despite all this disappointment. Wears perfectly on wrist, light, the perfect size, beautiful dial. But sometimes I think - am I carrying junk on my wrist?


----------



## PHcare (Jul 20, 2016)

I bought a refurbished Janata quite a while ago and while I liked it and found it the most comfortable watch I've had on the wrist, I did not wear it much because it was a redial.

So I stalked ebay for some time and managed to snag this Pilot:

















I'm really pleased with it. The lume has pretty much melted away but has developed a brownish patina, love it. It's also keeping great time.

It's not all perfect though, the crown is a bit hard to pop out and the minute hand hits the 45 marker a bit when setting. It doesn't affect timeekeeping.

Overall very pleased with it, the matte black and dauphine hands are very attractive.

Can anybody confirm if this watch is original and how old it is? I think the crown has already been replaced, and it has been polished a while ago.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Sartaj Blue dial


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

vivekseeker said:


> Hi here is my watches


Beautiful shot of Rajat. Congratulations!


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Two new to my family. A nice blue hand, white face Pilot, and another cushion Chirag. 
The Chirag was new old stock, beautiful, clean, shiny movement. The pilot has definitely been used, but looks good. 








I'm happy with the seller, as these are from eb ay. 
The Jubilee bought a couple of years ago on the bay, had to go to the watchmaker for a fairly big repair last year, but has been brilliant since. That's 6 hmt mechanicals + my 3 airavatas. If the kid's quartz can be fixed, that will be 10... Do I need more? No... Do I want more? 😎

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> late 70's Bahadur...
> 
> 1982 Appu..Mascot of Asian games
> 
> Antique Tarun..notice the difference between "aaj ka Tarun" Vs "gatkaal ka Tarun" !


 wonderful watches. Nice coined dial on the Tarun


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today... a rare 80's Automatic "Akshaya" (turquoise blue dial, 24 hours format)


 really nice find. Is the day bilingual? Indicating 8205 movement?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> really nice find. Is the day bilingual? Indicating 8205 movement?


Thanks Hari. Yes it is bilingual 8205 movement quick-setting day/date.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1996 made MISUNI Automatic, original design precursor to Misuni Premium edition. This has 6500 movement.
The same type of hands can be found on other models such as Excel, Saurabh...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1976 AJEET brown / white dial....Looks like carved out of solid steel blank!! Cannot resist going gaga about this brown beauty.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Though have no appetite for Quartz watches, stumped by this simplistic Roman beauty !
Late 70's made Roman Quartz


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1996 made Manas Brown dial


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice watches , Thanks everyone!


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

HMT always a surprise me. Got two empty boxes along with other watch box. Free free. In order to fit properly watch boxes in big box they have added two more empty boxes. I am happy for the gift 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

vivekseeker said:


> HMT always a surprise me. Got two empty boxes along with other watch box. Free free. In order to fit properly watch boxes in big box they have added two more empty boxes. I am happy for the gift
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how many did you order?


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Just an question to all of our HMT gurus in this forum do any of you have the full catalogue of models released by the our legendary company HMT.

Uday


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> I just took a pic of my Leo. It is on a Gandhi strap.


Hari Sir , Awesome watch,thanks for sharing the pic, keep going back to it, I have bookmarked this post ;-)

Vikrama you are picking quite variety of HMTs, lovely pics too.

Vivekseeker, excellent pic of Rajat,

ruminance nice vijay

Jalal-akbar nice shot of the track, the nato goes well with it.
Thanks all for sharing.


----------



## roamer_fan (May 30, 2016)

This would be a wonderful tool.



udaymalar said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just an question to all of our HMT gurus in this forum do any of you have the full catalogue of models released by the our legendary company HMT.
> 
> Uday


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The hand applied lume is something different and makes each watch unique. If I had a couple then would love to wear this daily.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The HMT Avinash (restored back to life)






ti ==


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

*Split wide open*


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Vikrama said:


> Beautiful Apoorva....
> Yeah I can see that you always go for exotic colours ;-)
> I saw it in the case of Kedar (Navy blue dial). I am still looking for similar colour variants in Kedar. I have only off-white and black dials,


And speaking of colors sharing pics of a HMT Vijay(S) brown dial one of the older variants.
This one's adorable, and shows of a different dial face in various light conditions.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

wonderful watches sudip!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Here;s one more for the ladies
HMT Madhuri

The Unique bezel 







the name







The Beautiful watch


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

You have a wonderful collection sir!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

sudip said:


> The hand applied lume is something different and makes each watch unique. If I had a couple then would love to wear this daily.


Sudip Ji, 
What a beautiful picture of Pilot Arabic...amazing!! Really your photographic skill is fantastic.
Your watch has got a very clean dial and hands, where as my watch has got some dust specs both on dial and hands.
By the way could you please tell me where can i get that strap? Its too good. 
I will be happy if you could post full picture of watch along with strap.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

the one said:


> Here;s one more for the ladies
> HMT Madhuri


Dear Sir, You got a very good collection of watches. Every time some thing new


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Found these with my dealer.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

few Pilot in my collection.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Kohinoor and Priya.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I like the dial of your Priya and think I only saw that dial type in 1970's Tarun before.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Ok......So lately I was trying to get my hands on a lot of HMT like Raahu Kaal but unfortunately that is not available anywhere (not able to find yet). But during my search I came to know that Sonata also making Raahu Kaal watches and same is available on Titan online site. Well, I got it and for Rs 1300 I have no complain.

Built quality is fine, neat design, day, date is there, free courier from titan thru Blue Dart............ cant complain for 1300. Raahu Kaal changes with day....... Enjoying it


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

A nice tutorial on how mechanical watches work....

https://www.torgoen.com/blog/mechanical-vs-quartz-watch-movement-work/


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

raami said:


> few Pilot in my collection.


Nice collection of the colored Pilots , Nice Priya too and as Mike said similar to the Tarun, the white variant was posted by Vikrama a while back.
Lovely Rahukalam ... Sarvesh


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks to a dear friend .
Now have this variant of Hmt Astra, all working, the light too.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

wonderful!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> *My Roman watch is sick  please help*
> 
> Dear friends, please help me in knowing whether this hmt Roman is a genuine piece or franken. Also the problem it has.
> 
> ...


Dear All, reference to my previous post regarding non-functioning of my hmt roman watch and as per your advice i took it to a local hmt dealer here in Hyderabad. After few minutes of inspection by one repairer,to my great disappointment they said they couldn't service it as the relevant parts might not be available in the market now. So returned back in despair  While that guy was busy with my watch i took some pictures of watches that are available at store..here they are..


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> Ok......So lately I was trying to get my hands on a lot of HMT like Raahu Kaal but unfortunately that is not available anywhere (not able to find yet). But during my search I came to know that Sonata also making Raahu Kaal watches and same is available on Titan online site. Well, I got it and for Rs 1300 I have no complain.
> 
> Built quality is fine, neat design, day, date is there, free courier from titan thru Blue Dart............ cant complain for 1300. Raahu Kaal changes with day....... Enjoying it
> 
> View attachment 10579602


Nice find Sarvesh. Thanks for sharing the info. Watch looks good. We indeed missed hmt Rahukal watch


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Watch on my wrist today ☺


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

jalal-akbar said:


> Watch on my wrist today ☺


Lovely..Me too

Remembering Netaji on his birth anniversary.23rd JAN
Salute.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....Ajeet turquoise blue dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear All, reference to my previous post regarding non-functioning of my hmt roman watch and as per your advice i took it to a local hmt dealer here in Hyderabad. After few minutes of inspection by one repairer,to my great disappointment they said they couldn't service it as the relevant parts might not be available in the market now. So returned back in despair  While that guy was busy with my watch i took some pictures of watches that are available at store..here they are..


Jalal, I can get it repaired for you in Bangalore. Send me the watch.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Chirag for me today with white second hand.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

the one said:


> Thanks to a dear friend .
> Now have this variant of Hmt Astra, all working, the light too.


Lucky you


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today....Ajeet turquoise blue dial


Neat dial with bold steel hands..nice watch


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Jalal, I can get it repaired for you in Bangalore. Send me the watch.


Dear Vikrama, thank you for your kind gesture. Are you sure? Already you have helped me in getting one nice watch. I feel like troubling you but I will be happy to send it out to you. Please PM me the address.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

virat on my wrist.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

The rare Amulya automatic (in steel casing a bit heavier than other automatics)....the name itself suggest that it is invaluable


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

One more bulkier Avinash..Black dial 1970 make


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Blue Suraj automatic...the watch on my wrist today...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

one more shade of Chirag Grey dial.....never fails to amaze by its dazzling indices


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

The rare Harsha white dial...TV type (closely resembles one of the Allwyn watches which I have)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Farah....wonder why HMT chose a female name (like Priya) for Men's watch ;-)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kajal, Aishwarya, maybe Pragathi are also female names for Male watches.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama, some wonderful contributions today. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Few from my collection.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nice ones Raami. esp the Kailash. superb contributions today.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

hmt Surabhi...


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The Kedar with the vertical daydate window at 6. Too much in love with it except that I could never carry this. So stayed inside the box. Just popped it out for a photography. Those Pyramid, Tab and capsule shaped indices are too good.








shaped indices are too good.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Vikrama, some wonderful contributions today. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Hari!!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today ....Bharat Silver dial...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1977 Kohinoor....


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Vikrama said:


> 1977 Kohinoor....


Lovely indices and dial
Amazing Pics of the Kedar Sudipji


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Celebrating the Republic Day of India.
Best Wishes to All.
Sharing my earlier Hmt Flag picture


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

the companion to the more famous Rajat...









done with watches for now


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Awesome pics


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

HMT Kranthi.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today..a rare textured Kanchan!


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today..a rare textured Kanchan!
> 
> View attachment 10658506
> View attachment 10658530
> View attachment 10658538


Nice, I have a vintage Rajat with the same pattern.
Torb

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Elegance SG006 with Miyota 4T23 super slim movement.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roman 53831 Black Dial.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Naveen.


















How many handwinder HMTs can you think of with a brushed stainless case which has been gold plated? Or even a brushed gold plated case ?

Cheers!
Hari


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Gautam...a very different dial from what is available presently


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1997 Yuvak...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Monochrome Shakti...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Small diversion from HMT..Swiss oldies restored


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes. Patterns are identical for both! Rajat textured dial is very cool (on white dial). 
I also have that watch & share it its picture shortly.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> HMT Naveen.
> 
> How many handwinder HMTs can you think of with a brushed stainless case which has been gold plated? Or even a brushed gold plated case ?
> 
> ...


Beauty!!

I can only think of an automatic "Aishwarya" for brushed gold plated casing...
In stainless steel casing, Arun in handwound model and Kailash / NASS 11 in automatics.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Roman 53831 Black Dial.


Fantastic black dial Roman...btw how come this watch in black dial?  Was it up for sale on hmtwatches.in? I am curious to know


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

@ Vikrama; nice and unique watches these days from your side. Man your collection is growing and growing.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> hari317 said:
> 
> 
> > Roman 53831 Black Dial.
> ...


I agree. The online model is 53832 iirc. This is from my collection. I just took some pics of some of my watches yesterday. Will post more in coming days.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice contributions Vikrama. I agree with Jalal reg your wonderful collection.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Hello friends..great watches vikrama....i am trying to service 0231 movement...i have my watch tool box ready...i am in need of some kind of step by step tutorial or blog or anything that helps me in this project...can you point me in right direction plz?


. I am curious to know about your adventure...what happened afterwards ?!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> @ Vikrama; nice and unique watches these days from your side. Man your collection is growing and growing.


. Jalal, nothing like that yaar..a meagre collection if i can say that .


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Nice contributions Vikrama. I agree with Jalal reg your wonderful collection.


You think so ?!! I am flabbergasted !!
Just a few humble collections Hari....


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> . I am curious to know about your adventure...what happened afterwards ?!


The adventure turned into disaster...first of all my kit didnt had screwdrivers small enough to open up all type of screws that i found inside depths of movement....also its easy to open up the movement but not to put it back together in perfect way...in the end i was able to reassemble it primitively but not before i had to buy different type of screwdrivers, movement holder, pads, hands remover etc. and also watching n number of videos on youtube about different techniques like 1) removing and putting back hands without scraching dial 2) importance of putting different components separately while removing it so as not to get confused in end..3) it requires steady hand like that of surgeon to avoid component damages - a little extra pressure here and there could turn your watch into junk...
in the end i can i say i learned a lot about repairing 0231...although my expiremental movement is all but piece of junk now i intend to fix it totally as soon as i get spare time....
thanx


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> The adventure turned into disaster...first of all my kit didnt had screwdrivers small enough to open up all type of screws that i found inside depths of movement....also its easy to open up the movement but not to put it back together in perfect way...in the end i was able to reassemble it primitively but not before i had to buy different type of screwdrivers, movement holder, pads, hands remover etc. and also watching n number of videos on youtube about different techniques like 1) removing and putting back hands without scraching dial 2) importance of putting different components separately while removing it so as not to get confused in end..3) it requires steady hand like that of surgeon to avoid component damages - a little extra pressure here and there could turn your watch into junk...
> in the end i can i say i learned a lot about repairing 0231...although my expiremental movement is all but piece of junk now i intend to fix it totally as soon as i get spare time....
> thanx


Hmmm...interesting..
Atleast you made a good beggining, that's what is important. Repeat the exercises on the same watch again and again. I think, after a couple of months you can do it all right.

If not, there is always a HMT repairer available in any part of our Country ;-)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Sieko 5


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Notification on HMT website

Due to technical issue HMT has stopped online sale of watches.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

My blue Rajat


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Amit D said:


> Notification on HMT website
> 
> Due to technical issue HMT has stopped online sale of watches.


Really sad. I hope they overcome the technical issues.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice Rajat


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

I don't see any technical issue. Yeasterday i was at bangalore so called hmt bhavan. The person said showroom closed and stock shifted to warehouse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Amit D said:


> Notification on HMT website
> 
> Due to technical issue HMT has stopped online sale of watches.


What I had heard was the people working in global/online department were on contract basis after taking their VRS and 31st Jan was the last day of their contract. Most of the stock have already been shifted in one place. So....


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> HMT Naveen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this variant of the Naveen , Its a beauty Sir.In handwind I think Kranthi and a variant of Praveen also have brushed gold plated case.though both are similar. In steel have seen Pramod , Older case Kohinoor, one can even say janata with part brushed case, Arun too



hari317 said:


> Elegance SG006 with Miyota 4T23 super slim movement.


The slim one is Superb ..Sir


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

When the theme for the party is BLUE


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> What I had heard was the people working in global/online department were on contract basis after taking their VRS and 31st Jan was the last day of their contract. Most of the stock have already been shifted in one place. So....


so technically there is no one to sell the items. I hope HMT are able to renew the contracts so HMTWL will continue to live on, atleast online.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Love this variant of the Naveen, Its a beauty Sir.In handwind I think Kranthi and a variant of Praveen also have brushed gold plated case.though both are similar. In steel have seen Pramod , Older case Kohinoor, one can even say janata with part brushed case, Arun too
> 
> The slim one is Superb ..Sir


Thank you. Can you pls check if the brushed gold plated ones have a SS case beneath the plating or is the case non ss. One easy way to find out is to see the caseback marking. if it just says just SS or just stainless steel, the case and back both are SS else, the caseback alone is SS and the case might be brass.

Best
Hari


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

hari317 said:


> so technically there is no one to sell the items. I hope HMT are able to renew the contracts so HMTWL will continue to live on, atleast online.


There can't be that much stock left. Hopefully someone gets their hands on it and puts it out there, rather than letting it rot, forgotten in a box in a government warehouse.

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks Hari...


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> so technically there is no one to sell the items. I hope HMT are able to renew the contracts so HMTWL will continue to live on, atleast online.


I think one main purpose is to vacate as many properties as possible, including the global and get it down to a minimum, maybe just one, hence shifting of stock to one warehouse. After that probably take stock and auction it all off, watches and spares all in one shot or renew selling on site after sometime in which case they will be left with unusable spares(lots of it) also the process of closing will be slow. The main stock is majority quartz is what i hear. Maybe somebody else has got additional or different info.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

My latest acquisition.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

HMT Sahar...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

One of my most prized possession... 1970's Jawan still keeps accurate time !


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Textured Rajat WD..1980's (with WF on the button)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Jubilee...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Watch on my wrist today, hmt vijay ☺


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Superb Vijay NL. Love that Jubilee Vikrama.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> My latest acquisition.


nice one


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

My Vijay GD says Hello to Vijay WD !


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

here is mine - Vijay golden or yellow whatever...









...with the Durga Mahishasur-mardini (Nataraj Temple, Chidambaram)

Also with those four golden indices, a symbolism of four gopurams in four directions, signifying strength and victory, with the sacred time at the center - Would be interesting to hear from someone in hmt's product development team of what went into developng and launching new models - all random job, or was there ever some thought behind their designs.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Watch on my wrist today, hmt vijay ☺
> View attachment 10739722


is that vijay small or big variant?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> My Vijay GD says Hello to Vijay WD !


Haha...what a unique way of saying hello 
Love the grey dial vijay


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

ruminance said:


> is that vijay small or big variant?


Small variant..perfect for my thin wrist


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1978 Janata WD...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Antique Jawahar white dial in Janata casing


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Antique Jawahar white dial in Janata casing


Wow! Beautiful Jawahar.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

For the past two days, I've been wearing this Rajat (caseback indicates 1979, which seems about right). Because it's the only working watch I have with this movement (my only other fully running HMT auto has the 8205 movement) and because it doesn't seem too easy to find early Rajats from here in the UK, I wear it very seldom and baby it a lot. I don't even bother to set the day, in order that I don't wear anything out by jigging the hands around. (The day is non-quickset on this movement).

I do find this particular dial to possess a great combination of beauty and absolute practicality. The thick lined indices and hands stand out with notable clarity from the silver dial. The case shape looks a little curious until you are used to it, but it's distinctive and wears well for me with my little 6.5 inch wrist!

I am very fond of this little watch. The more I think about it, I find these and several other HMT autos even more distinct from contemporary watches made by Citizen than some of the iconic manual wind HMTs.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes! It is a very beautiful Jawahar. I'm unclear about whether its Janata-type case is original to it (I know that the Nishat, for example, is found and was presumably made in both Janata-type and Jawahar-type cases).



jalal-akbar said:


> Wow! Beautiful Jawahar.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hari, Sir,

I was intrigued by your comment from 2013 re the comparative availability of hand and auto-wind Allwyns. I have several nice hand-wound Allwyns (all somewhat crippled by being fitted with very narrow crowns that would be more acceptable on autowinders), but I haven't yet picked up an auto Allwyn. I have seen very few of their autos for sale online compared with the large number of hand-winders.

Thank-you for all your HMT posts over the years. I have learnt a great deal from them 



hari317 said:


> Dave, the movements were licensed from Seiko. I have not taken the caseback off these watches, but from what I could see from other's pictures on the www, the movements have ALLWYN on them.
> 
> Actually these are my first ALLWYN purchases, I usually look for new or NOS examples and these are the first I found in the condition that I like. Also their handwinders are pretty uncommon, the automatics being more widely available.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> For the past two days, I've been wearing this Rajat (caseback indicates 1979, which seems about right). Because it's the only working watch I have with this movement (my only other fully running HMT auto has the 8205 movement) and because it doesn't seem too easy to find early Rajats from here in the UK, I wear it very seldom and baby it a lot. I don't even bother to set the day, in order that I don't wear anything out by jigging the hands around. (The day is non-quickset on this movement).
> 
> I do find this particular dial to possess a great combination of beauty and absolute practicality. The thick lined indices and hands stand out with notable clarity from the silver dial. The case shape looks a little curious until you are used to it, but it's distinctive and wears well for me with my little 6.5 inch wrist!
> 
> ...


. Rajat is indeed one of the most beautiful automatic made by HMT...the design is relevent even today.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Yes! It is a very beautiful Jawahar. I'm unclear about whether its Janata-type case is original to it (I know that the Nishat, for example, is found and was presumably made in both Janata-type and Jawahar-type cases).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. Nobody can say for sure with the mind-boggling array of HMT watches!! Any mix and match of casing is a possibility...but one can observe the glaring difference with black Jawahar and white Jawahar!


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

#macromania with the #HMTSona


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Ateesh brown dial


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Watch on my wrist today...hmt Shakti


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

jalal-akbar said:


> Watch on my wrist today...hmt Shakti
> 
> View attachment 10791994


Sorry to ask this odd question where i can get that red folder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

vivekseeker said:


> Sorry to ask this odd question where i can get that red folder
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got mine from eBay.in 
Here is the link
https://m.ebay.in/itm/21-Watches-Case-Red-Color-Folding-/252602511725?hash=NDU=


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

jalal-akbar said:


> I got mine from eBay.in
> Here is the link
> https://m.ebay.in/itm/21-Watches-Case-Red-Color-Folding-/252602511725?hash=NDU=


Thank sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

@vikram that's not on wrist though  but nice watch

@jalal-akbar wow!! great collection, how many u've got?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Took this watch out from storage today.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

^that strap goes very well with this golden one.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you dear. Mines is a very meagre collection. Never counted perfectly how many i have but I guess I got 21 hand winds, 5 automatics & 22 quartz. All purchased directly from hmt Watches.in except two or three Watches 


ruminance said:


> @vikram that's not on wrist though  but nice watch
> 
> @jalal-akbar wow!! great collection, how many u've got?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Watch on my wrist today...hmt Arjun 
I must thank our fellow WUS member Mr. Vikrama for making available this watch for me. Thank you dear.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Took this watch out from storage today.


Wow! that's a very beautiful golden case pilot. I am sure most people doesn't even know this version of pilot exist. Hari Ji looks like your storage is a treasure trove of hmt watches


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Wow! that's a very beautiful golden case pilot. I am sure most people doesn't even know this version of pilot exist. Hari Ji looks like your storage is a treasure trove of hmt watches


Yes indeed! But, I have seen this Pilot with other collectors (some with 24 Hr inner dial also)
Whoever have started early say late 2000, have got all the goodies  ...Jalal mein aur tum sirf photo dekhenge ;-)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Yes indeed! But, I have seen this Pilot with other collectors (some with 24 Hr inner dial also)
> Whoever have started early say late 2000, have got all the goodies  ...Jalal mein aur tum sirf photo dekhenge ;-)


I am also a late entrant. I started only in Jan 2010. The HMT staff were very kind to me. Except may be 2-3 watches, i built my small collection (I don't have that many watches-only a select few) by buying new from HMT Mumbai only.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> Wow! that's a very beautiful golden case pilot. I am sure most people doesn't even know this version of pilot exist. Hari Ji looks like your storage is a treasure trove of hmt watches


yes, HMT made some really nice pieces. my collection is very small, Just a few selected pieces.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Took this watch out from storage today.


Sir, That's a beautiful pilot a rare gem, I like this one more than the 24 hr marker one.
What i heard was dial was made in ranibagh and case in Bangalore/tumkur (though it seems tumkur was known for quartz) , always wondered whether this was steel case or other. Thanks for Sharing a pic again. Hope to see more of the treasure sir.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Sir, That's a beautiful pilot a rare gem, I like this one more than the 24 hr marker one.
> What i heard was dial was made in ranibagh and case in Bangalore/tumkur (though it seems tumkur was known for quartz) , always wondered whether this was steel case or other. Thanks for Sharing a pic again. Hope to see more of the treasure sir.


From what I used to know, the Tumkur plant was rapidly reconfigurable and had capability for both mechanical and quartz. Later on it became predominantly quartz. Similarly Chinar (WF3) also made both quartz and Mechanical. I was told the WR-4 marking on dial indicated Tumkur for dial. You can very easily tell apart the later Ranibagh and earlier Tumkur made white pilot dials

This case is made in Tumkur plant and is of brass.

more pics in this thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hmt-pilot-white-dial-371146.html


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

The HMT website may be operational after about a month, the sources say. They are consolidating all the watches in various phases of assembly and jump start the final assembly and despatch them in the coming days. Let us hope for the best.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama, is there anyone in Bangalore who services HMT anadigis?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> The HMT website may be operational after about a month, the sources say. They are consolidating all the watches in various phases of assembly and jump start the final assembly and despatch them in the coming days. Let us hope for the best.


good news.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Vikrama, is there anyone in Bangalore who services HMT anadigis?


Yes Hari. Most likely they can do.
I Know a couple of people who have earlier worked in HMT and now have their own service centers / showrooms. I regularly get my watches serviced by them. I will find out.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Watch on my wrist today...hmt Inox Dual Time (Quartz)  
40 mm case..little big for my wrist but these days it is the trend 
Build quality of case, leather strap and buckle is superb. I also have blue dial variant of it but today its black


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> ...Jalal mein aur tum sirf photo dekhenge ;-)


Yup, that's what i have been doing


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hari Ji, one odd question...please don't laugh at this silly question...
Is there any way to convert Golden case into Stainless Steel (or steel look like finish) ?
Why i am asking it because of this picture below..i wish hmt Jhalak to be in SS case..IMO it looks nice


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hari Ji, one odd question...please don't laugh at this silly question...
> Is there any way to convert Golden case into Stainless Steel (or steel look like finish) ?
> Why i am asking it because of this picture below..i wish hmt Jhalak to be in SS case..IMO it looks nice


Looks good!!

I think you need to use good quality emery paper or scotch-brite !


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....mosaic textured Praveen


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hari Ji, one odd question...please don't laugh at this silly question...
> Is there any way to convert Golden case into Stainless Steel (or steel look like finish) ?
> Why i am asking it because of this picture below..i wish hmt Jhalak to be in SS case..IMO it looks nice


you will need a Nickel and chrome plating setup. The case is brass.


----------



## nogonoma (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi All,

New to WUS but would like to ask if there is anyplace that new HMTs can be purchased now that the company is no longer operating. I'm thinking NOS, etc. I just received an HMT Pilot from an Ebay vendor and its now my new favourite watch. Would like to get a few more if possible. 

Cheers,

Cameron


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> Hmt Kedar Blue Striped
> 
> Group Shot
> 
> View attachment 9168266


"The ONE"! now I am also "the one" having blue striped Kedar (1994 made)!
What is left out is only the deep blue dialed one!! 
What a lovely (block-buster blingy!) watch!!


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

^Of all the HMTs that I have seen (mostly virtually), Kedar is among my top favorites. Hopefully would own 1 someday, probably haven't searched enough. But Bangalorians are, I think, very favorably placed in search for any HMT... sigh!


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

A wristshot of Sourab Supreme:









This one is very comfortable on wrist. Probably I am comparing with Rajat sup which is a little heavier and bigger. Sourab is just about perfect for me. The leather strap has also got more supple over 3-4 months. Feels good.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

jalal-akbar said:


> Watch on my wrist today...hmt Inox Dual Time (Quartz)
> 40 mm case..little big for my wrist but these days it is the trend
> Build quality of case, leather strap and buckle is superb. I also have blue dial variant of it but today its black


Superb Inox Jalal-akbar



Vikrama said:


> "The ONE"! now I am also "the one" having blue striped Kedar (1994 made)!
> What is left out is only the deep blue dialed one!!
> What a lovely (block-buster blingy!) watch!!


Haha , Congratulations Vikrama , happy that you found it, Best of luck for the other too, I am sure you will find it.Basically it helps when one knows it exists and has a pic. Searched for models in similar way using pics posted here by Hari Sir, Fateh ji Akshay Sir and ofcourse Prashant. This forum has helped a lot.
And the name 'the one' was unintentional;-).



hari317 said:


> From what I used to know, the Tumkur plant was rapidly reconfigurable and had capability for both mechanical and quartz. Later on it became predominantly quartz. Similarly Chinar (WF3) also made both quartz and Mechanical. I was told the WR-4 marking on dial indicated Tumkur for dial. You can very easily tell apart the later Ranibagh and earlier Tumkur made white pilot dials
> 
> This case is made in Tumkur plant and is of brass.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Hari Sir for your valuable inputs.



Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today....mosaic textured Praveen


Nice variant of Praveen and speaking of textures, seen few variations in diff models in textures.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

ruminance said:


> ^Of all the HMTs that I have seen (mostly virtually), Kedar is among my top favorites. Hopefully would own 1 someday, probably haven't searched enough. But Bangalorians are, I think, very favorably placed in search for any HMT... sigh!


Hey don't grumble man!
I had offered you to shift to Bangalore sometime back! remember ?!
You should get this in your city or neaby places (like Poonawala "The One" who has fantastic collection and mesmerizing coloured dials too!)

If you don't succeed, then there is a man in Bengaluru who can find one for you ;-)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Haha , Congratulations Vikrama , happy that you found it, Best of luck for the other too, I am sure you will find it.Basically it helps when one knows it exists and has a pic. Searched for models in similar way using pics posted here by Hari Sir, Fateh ji Akshay Sir and ofcourse Prashant. This forum has helped a lot.
And the name 'the one' was unintentional;-).

The One - You have really a commendable & rare collection I should say!. Thanks for your wishes. I will definitely hunt-down the other one. The photo posted by you has enthralled and motivated me to find this striped one. One of my regular watch dealer after seeing this watch, has exclaimed that he has never seen / sold this striped Kedar (except for the 30~40 black & off-white) !! He has made closer inspection to see whether it is a genuine or frankein dial 

Nice variant of Praveen and speaking of textures, seen few variations in diff models in textures.[/QUOTE]

Oh you do ?! I bet you will. May be you have them. Please post the photos !
Thanks once again for motivating "The One"!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Anand - This variant has a golden deep Pattern Dial, a HMT Chinar Watch product.







.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely Kedar Vikrama. Well done. 

Superb patterned Anand. Lovely work on the dial. The one sir, congrats on such a lovely piece. Btw why do you say that it is a Chinar watch?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Watch on my wrist today....hmt "NASS 13 WD"


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> Hmt Anand - This variant has a golden deep Pattern Dial, a HMT Chinar Watch product.
> 
> View attachment 10827770
> .


 There you go! Superb Anand !! You are The One !!

Now the BOND of textured dial Bahadur (!) Jai Jawan Jai Kisan





















Anand which I have















1986 Heera Purple dial with cross patterns


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Superb watches Vikrama.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

One of the special models that HMT made.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Another relic of HMTs glorious past. Their in house manufactured power cell.


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

after 3 visit to the same small shop at the corner of road awarded THE BLUE PILOT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well done Vivek


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Watch on my wrist today ... hmt "Akhil" 21 J Automatic

I really feel lucky to have this beauty from hmtwatches.in


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> One of the special models that HMT made.


Hari Ji, very beautiful watch. Yes indeed it is one of the special models from HMT. Thanks for sharing.

Hari Ji, referring to my previous post where i posted about my hmt roman watch..after comparing with yours i find few differences between your watch and my watch. Could you please tell me why the difference? Is my watch franken? Here are the pics...

See the bottom of the dial
1. there is no hmt written for your watch,where as for my watch hmt is written at the bottom of the dial
2. Your watch code at the bottom is long where as for my watch it is short









Codes at the back also different








Please advice
Sorry Hari ji, used your pics without your permission.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dear Jalal, I would suggest that your watch is genuine. Both the dial and case back. The variations are normal for HMT. I have seen variants with Roman printed at bottom and HMT Quartz at top also. Can you tell me what is printed on your dial bottom? The code must match the code on case back for this watch. There are at least three models of the moon phase.


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

Any chennai people here in group who can help in purchasing HMT in chennai. Please help me out in getting a HMT automatics. Please PM with the details


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> One of the special models that HMT made.


Truly Special Sir , it is Stunning .



hari317 said:


> Another relic of HMTs glorious past. Their in house manufactured power cell.


Ohh did not know they made Power cell too, thanks for the info Hari sir.



vivekseeker said:


> after 3 visit to the same small shop at the corner of road awarded THE BLUE PILOT


Congratulations the Blue Pilot is superb



jalal-akbar said:


> Watch on my wrist today ... hmt "Akhil" 21 J Automatic
> 
> I really feel lucky to have this beauty from hmtwatches.in


 Its a Lovely watch



Vikrama said:


> There you go! Superb Anand !! You are The One !!
> Anand which I have 1986 Heera Purple dial with cross patterns


Nice Bahadur variant. Here are some shots of my Steel variant of the Bahadur.

























Vikrama your Anand is nice , I am sure you will find the GP case that this Anand variant actually comes in, if you search for it.

Speaking of patterns ,The Janata pattern Hari sir had posted long back is a beauty, one does get to see some pattern variations in Janata. Similarly have seen diff patterns probably most in Kohinoor , one in fact is same as the Heera and another same as Bahadur

Hari Sir the Anand I had picked form Srinagar along with Shiv, both said to be from Chinar .


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

What a stunning watch, and great photography as usual


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

HMT Pilot BD : pattern, could only find these used.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> View attachment 10851794
> 
> 
> Vikrama your Anand is nice , I am sure you will find the GP case that this Anand variant actually comes in, if you search for it.
> ...


Wah !! Beautiful Bahadur (Do you think my Bahadur should have been with gold casing ?)

The sight of eerie silence at HMT factory raises melancholic feeling.....it is more pronounced in Bangalore because of its vast area and empty workers quarters.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

wonderful watches, the one ji. That Pilot I have never seen before, lovely piece.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Pratap Blue dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> HMT Pilot BD : pattern, could only find these used.


Patterns similar to Janata !
Visible only at an angle! Marvelous

Looks like you are "THE ONE" having all the rare collections


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Dear Jalal, I would suggest that your watch is genuine. Both the dial and case back. The variations are normal for HMT. I have seen variants with Roman printed at bottom and HMT Quartz at top also. Can you tell me what is printed on your dial bottom? The code must match the code on case back for this watch. There are at least three models of the moon phase.


Hari Ji, Thank you very much for the reply. Never known there are different variants of Moonphase watches. Thanks for the clarification. 
Bottom of my watch's dial read as "MADE IN INDIA 4310" and the case back read as "INDIA.SS BACK.4310-01-53417-19KT-GP-416036"


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

@the one; Sir thank you very much. You really have a rare collections. Every time some thing new 
@ Vikrama; Nice watches and good pics as usual


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Watch on my wrist today..hmt Braille


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hari Ji, Thank you very much for the reply. Never known there are different variants of Moonphase watches. Thanks for the clarification.
> Bottom of my watch's dial read as "MADE IN INDIA 4310" and the case back read as "INDIA.SS BACK.4310-01-53417-19KT-GP-416036"


4310 is movement no.
53417 is watch model no
416036 is the case back code denoting factory case type etc...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Truly Special Sir , it is Stunning .


Nothing in front of the wonderful stuff you so kindly share vwith all of us.



the one said:


> Ohh did not know they made Power cell too, thanks for the info Hari sir.
> .


pls dont embarrass me by sir. plain Hari is ok. 

I also had no idea, discovered this while changiung the cell on my NOS moonphase which I had just bought and kept.



the one said:


> Hari Sir the Anand I had picked form Srinagar along with Shiv, both said to be from Chinar .
> 
> View attachment 10851554


wow, what a pic of Zainakot. I have had numerous interactions with the staff there, all of them kind to me.

Chinar and HMTWL were united for a very long time before the split. The Anand is possibly precious stock from the united days. I was curious since the case back appeared to indicate WF2. your Shiv is a lovely watch, so is the anand, well done.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Kohinoor on my wrist.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Watch on my wrist today


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Vikrama said:


> Wah !! Beautiful Bahadur (Do you think my Bahadur should have been with gold casing ?)
> 
> The sight of eerie silence at HMT factory raises melancholic feeling.....it is more pronounced in Bangalore because of its vast area and empty workers quarters.


The Gp pattern variant Bahadur have seen in same steel case so your case is Ok, The plain Bahadur steel case may be different . and yes I get what you mean about the feeling ,have had it since 2014, the small HMT showroom in Pune with whatever meagre stock was among the first that closed in 14.So in a way you in Bangalore are lucky to have it open till now. 
I still pass by the closed shutters of the showroom , the board is still there, hoping ...

Hari sir you are too kind , What I have is nothing compared to your collection,you have introduced me to many lovely rare HMTs that I still search for .
And if you insist Hari . it is|>

Hari, what you say about Anand may be true, the Transfer of stock and spares is quite well known with hmt, Chinar had sold Shiv in number of case options, Janata, Amar, akbar, Gaurav, deepak, chetan etc I guess whichever was at hand ;-) . But since the dial is so thoughtfully made and a beauty I dont mind the case. The HMT showroom in Srinagar was ruined during the floods . The factory is in bit of a awkward area.to put it very mildly. So the staff has as such gone thro a lot, but still are very helpful as you mentioned. 
I was allowed only to take a pic of the board at the Zainakot plant, after being grilled at the gates for nearly 45 mins;-). Our Army brothers could not believe I was in that area for watches.

jalal-akbar excellent Click of the Braille

raami nice Kohi variant

For today 14th Feb sharing an old pic(please pardon the poor Pic quality), tagged it as 
Love affair since 1961 ,

as to the why
HMT assembled its first batch in 1961 of Hmt Citizen 500nos and Hmt Sujata 300nos, and no, the ones I have are not from that batch


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

My white pilot.. not sure on the authenticity..


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Unfortunately this watch doesn't have an HMT dial. Nonetheless you can enjoy it for what it is.



raami said:


> My white pilot.. not sure on the authenticity..
> 
> View attachment 10869153
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

My well used Roman Alarm


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

My second HMT, and my favorite so far. Very inexpensive, and a redial I'm sure, but I love the semi-California dial.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> HMT assembled its first batch in 1961 of Hmt Citizen 500nos and Hmt Sujata 300nos, and no, the ones I have are not from that batch
> 
> View attachment 10868889


wonderful pair the one.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> The Gp pattern variant Bahadur have seen in same steel case so your case is Ok, The plain Bahadur steel case may be different . and yes I get what you mean about the feeling ,have had it since 2014, the small HMT showroom in Pune with whatever meagre stock was among the first that closed in 14.So in a way you in Bangalore are lucky to have it open till now.


Textured Kohinoor dual tone...watch on my wrist today


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

raami said:


> Kohinoor on my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 10860202


Very nice!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

That Kohinoor is superb Vikrama.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Textured Kohinoor dual tone...watch on my wrist today


Dear Vikrama... Super Kohinoor watch...aur kitne ajube dikhavoge dost?  From where did you get these variants man.. Your collection has got families of watches I guess


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1977 made Kohinoor - Cobalt blue (my favourite blue)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

One of the rarest Yellow dial of the Kohinoor (with black indices), very different look from the golden dial variant available these days..


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Vintage HMT Automatic..the precursor to Rajat WD
Rajat in any variant never fails to impress!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear Vikrama... Super Kohinoor watch...aur kitne ajube dikhavoge dost?  From where did you get these variants man.. Your collection has got families of watches I guess


Dear Jalal,

My collection is nothing worth mentioning when compared to other stalwarts here 
My collection has began just a year ago. Talking of family of watches...a little family perhaps in some models


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT has employed a variety of movements for their quartz watches. This one uses a 1M12 super flat Miyota movement. HMT quartz model 58012


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Vintage HMT Automatic..the precursor to Rajat WD
> Rajat in any variant never fails to impress!


wonderful piece of HMTs history. Someone told me that the initial 6500 was a bidirectional winding watch, later it was modified to be unidirectional winding only, thus the U on the later dials.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello everyone! Watch on my wrist today ... hmt "Amar"


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kohinoor GD (recent model) and YD (vintage)


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have certainly read that, but like so much HMT information, it is hard to authenticate.

I wonder whether perhaps anybody here can tell me why some examples of the HMT Automatic are marked "day-date"? I would also love to know when they were introduced, and when they morphed into or were renamed (I don't know which) Rajat.



hari317 said:


> wonderful piece of HMTs history. Someone told me that the initial 6500 was a bidirectional winding watch, later it was modified to be unidirectional winding only, thus the U on the later dials.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mike_1 said:


> I have certainly read that, but like so much HMT information, it is hard to authenticate.
> 
> I wonder whether perhaps anybody here can tell me why some examples of the HMT Automatic are marked "day-date"? I would also love to know when they were introduced, and when they morphed into or were renamed (I don't know which) Rajat.
> 
> ...


Current Citizen (Miyota) movements are unidirectional winding including the 90xx series. However I was able to lay my hands on some old citizen manuals. From what I understood from those manuals, some of their older movements appear to be ofbidirectional winding type. Here is a relevant page describing the auto winding of the citizen 6500. It appears to be bidirectional. 








Now the story goes that an engineer at Hmt modified the hmt 6500 (6501?) to wind in just one direction, thus the U dials. I am not sure how to verify that.  must take it for what it is worth.

This engineer later went on to rise to a good position at Titan. Again, hearsay for what it is worth.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for that, Hari.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

A very uncommon Avinash BD (1978 NOS) with lume hands!!. Brushed steel casing with the black dial and white indices, it really standsout from the crowd.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Nishat made at HMT Tumakur...with lume hands!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> A very uncommon Avinash BD (1978 NOS) with lume hands!!. Brushed steel casing with the black dial and white indices, it really standsout from the crowd.





Vikrama said:


> Nishat made at HMT Tumakur...with lume hands!


Both nice. Congrats on nos pieces.


----------



## shreyaskumar (Feb 12, 2017)

Here are my collections. Janata (Arabic-White) Sona (Gold) Pilot (White).


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Nishat made at HMT Tumakur...with lume hands!


Wow! Beautiful Nishat. Congrats.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

shreyaskumar said:


> Here are my collections. Janata (Arabic-White) Sona (Gold) Pilot (White).


Good collection.... Nice pic


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

shreyaskumar said:


> Here are my collections. Janata (Arabic-White) Sona (Gold) Pilot (White).


nice!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

The watch on my wrist today....VISHWAS

With due apologies to HMT, the extra "S" stands for Saurabh whose casing was cannibalised for making this Vishwa"s"


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Another interesting twist is, the movement is from Sourabh with the Day & Date wheel ripped from Kedar...

Finally you will get an adorable Vishwa"S".


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Today i took my hmt Roman watch (extreme right in the above pic) to a titan showroom for battery replacement. Upon entering the showroom i walked up to reception desk and handed over my watch to the receptionist there. Immediately taking my watch in her hand, she looked at me with surprise  She read the case back, checked whether the bezel rotates or not...looks like she was flabbergasted upon seeing this unique piece . Later she took the watch to another room where an aged gentleman (repairer) was seen busy with many watches on his desk. As i can see through the glass wall, both of them started some sort of conversation over this watch. I can clearly see her hand gesture saying to that gentleman that its a fantastic watch and she showed him the bezel rotating. Even that gentleman looked at me while he was in conversation with that lady. I felt in my heart that "THIS IS CALLED HMT WATCHES.....DESH KI DHADKAN" . Upon battery replacement i came out from there happily


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Actually many Titan dealers used to handle HMT earlier. Many will tell you that it was due to selling HMT that their business expanded. HMT evokes fond memories from buyers and sellers alike.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> The watch on my wrist today....VISHWAS
> 
> With due apologies to HMT, the extra "S" stands for Saurabh whose casing was cannibalised for making this Vishwa"s"
> 
> ...


I rightly said in previous post "aur kitne ajoobe dikhavoge mere dost"  That's an incredible hybrid watch. Good.


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

koi ek noor diya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

vivekseeker said:


> koi ek noor diya
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice picture and like the bracelet.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

vivekseeker said:


> koi ek noor diya
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice picture and like the bracelet.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Actually many Titan dealers used to handle HMT earlier. Many will tell you that it was due to selling HMT that their business expanded. HMT evokes fond memories from buyers and sellers alike.


Hari Ji, that's interesting to know. Yes HMT indeed evokes fond memories


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> I rightly said in previous post "aur kitne ajoobe dikhavoge mere dost"  That's an incredible hybrid watch. Good.


"Ajooba" starring Amitabh and Rishi Kapoor ...cast includes 

1. Vintage Kailash casing with Pragati
2. ADSL 02 casing with Suraj 
3. Janata casing with Jawahar
4. Sourabh casing with Vishwa

Somehow, the different casing & dials amalgamate well !


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

vivekseeker said:


> koi ek noor diya
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir
Where I can get this lovely bracelet?


----------



## Krishh7Hari (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi all.. I just joined today 

I have a HMT avinash and was wondering if I could find the mfg date from the serial number. Can anyone help?
The serial number is 130377.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Most probably 1977 by the Chinar factory, but caseback codes are not accurate mfg date indicators since they were manufactured in bulk under a single code at a time.


----------



## Krishh7Hari (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the reply.. But is there any way to find the accurate year?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Krishh7Hari said:


> Thanks for the reply.. But is there any way to find the accurate year?


Nope. If you have the purchase receipt filed away it might give a clue. In those days HMT was v fast moving.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely watches Hari, yuh the alarm is a useful one.
Vikrama nice Kohi,hope you find the other patterns in it
Jalal-Akbar nice watches and excellent pics as always.

Today 
Exercised my Right to Vote
As and with the simple Janata

HMT Janata BD art deco dotted


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Today
> Exercised my Right to Vote
> As and with the simple Janata
> 
> HMT Janata BD art deco dotted


 superb watch. I wore my plain Jane elegance quartz to the polling station.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Kohinoor on my wrist.

View attachment 10958250


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

unable to view the picture raami.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Akbar


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Hari,

Uploading the pics again.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Rajat Black 1997...watch on my wrist today


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...Akbar


There is Amar, Akbar but no Anthony


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Vikrama said:
> 
> 
> > Watch on my wrist today...Akbar
> ...


Wish HMT would have !! Till that time, put an ANT ON YD


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Pratap Black and Blue dial


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Hari

One off the "HMT" line question............ Whats your thought about "Creation Watches" ? Are they any good and original?


----------



## sahdevd (May 16, 2015)

Hi, wanted to check if *Official web site of HMT Watches | HMT Watches* is an authorised HMT's website, as on the original website - https://www.hmtwatches.in/, all watches are no longer available now?

Surprised because there are spelling mistakes, availability of old & rare watches etc on the Official web site of HMT Watches | HMT Watches that looks like a spoof to me, but want to check if anyone ordered from this recently?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sarvesh said:


> Hi Hari
> 
> One off the "HMT" line question............ Whats your thought about "Creation Watches" ? Are they any good and original?


i have never used them.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That appears to be the real HMT site, back again.



sahdevd said:


> Hi, wanted to check if *Official web site of HMT Watches | HMT Watches* is an authorised HMT's website, as on the original website - https://www.hmtwatches.in/, all watches are no longer available now?
> 
> Surprised because there are spelling mistakes, availability of old & rare watches etc on the Official web site of HMT Watches | HMT Watches that looks like a spoof to me, but want to check if anyone ordered from this recently?


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> That appears to be the real HMT site, back again.


I don't trust it. Why the domain change. Put a watch in my cart and got an error going to payment. Looks like someone just saved a copy of the real site and is trying to pass it off as the real thing. 
Anyone able to support that it is real?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sahdevd said:


> Hi, wanted to check if *Official web site of HMT Watches | HMT Watches* is an authorised HMT's website, as on the original website - https://www.hmtwatches.in/, all watches are no longer available now?
> 
> Surprised because there are spelling mistakes, availability of old & rare watches etc on the Official web site of HMT Watches | HMT Watches that looks like a spoof to me, but want to check if anyone ordered from this recently?


I did a domain lookup. Its a go daddy website. I feel it is suspect and I would wait and watch.

The original website is still alive with the technical issues banner. The original websites credentials are also legit with the address at HMT BHAVAN etc.

This new one seems to be a snapshot copy of an older version of hmt watches.in website and does not reflect the huge amount of categories etc made later. HTH


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

macosie said:


> Mike_1 said:
> 
> 
> > That appears to be the real HMT site, back again.
> ...





hari317 said:


> sahdevd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, wanted to check if *Official web site of HMT Watches | HMT Watches* is an authorised HMT's website, as on the original website - https://www.hmtwatches.in/, all watches are no longer available now?
> ...


 HMT website is going to be restructured to HMT Ltd. and there will be no more "HMT watches.co.in". 
All the remaining watches will be sold by HMT once the new site becomes operational. Advised to have patience till such time and do not fall prey to impersonators.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...our own Pathek Phillippe Sameer !


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...our own Pathek Phillippe Sameer !


 nice.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...our own Pathek Phillippe Sameer !


Wow! that first pic is superb |> Nice shot


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1986 Heera - textured grey dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kohinoor Blue


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

A very rare 1978 Chetan WD with golden indices


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kohinoor...Ocean blue dial with black outer ring


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Watch on my wrist today... hmt Janata (Devanagari numerals)


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Janata Devnagari

27 Feb Birthday of eminent Marathi Poet V.V.Shirwadkar (Kusumagraj) ,is celebrated as the Marathi Language Day in the Indian state of Maharashtra and Goa. 
Best wishes to all with a Janata which has close ties to Pune too.









What a coincidence Jalal-akbar , or did you know?


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Ajeet on my wrist.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

the one said:


> Hmt Janata Devnagari
> 
> 27 Feb Birthday of eminent Marathi Poet V.V.Shirwadkar (Kusumagraj) ,is celebrated as the Marathi Language Day in the Indian state of Maharashtra and Goa.
> Best wishes to all with a Janata which has close ties to Pune too.
> ...


Didn't know this date.

I'll wear my Janata devanagari art deco style tomorrow.


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello everybody I am looking for VISHWA case with original crown. Please guide me where i can get that. Thank you in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

the one said:


> Hmt Janata Devnagari
> 
> 27 Feb Birthday of eminent Marathi Poet V.V.Shirwadkar (Kusumagraj) ,is celebrated as the Marathi Language Day in the Indian state of Maharashtra and Goa.
> Best wishes to all with a Janata which has close ties to Pune too.
> ...


It is purely coincidence  Thanks for the new information Sir.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

raami said:


> Ajeet on my wrist


Lovely Ajeet . The dial reminded me of a similar tareeq, came in a older rounded type case.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Ajeet on my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 11012338
> 
> ...


what a lovely dial wow.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Lovely Ajeet . The dial reminded me of a similar tareeq, came in a older rounded type case.
> 
> View attachment 11021802


wow. Lovely.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Goldies with white dial...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kedar....


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Janata on my wrist.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Put a different bracelet, one I've been keeping in a junk box for over 30 years, on my Chirag. Can't believe it actually fits me. Once upon a time, it was gold, but now it's mostly just steel, and it could use a good polishing.









Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kanchan Automatic BD....cousin of Shalimar BD!





















Shalimar


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Kohinoor on my wrist.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Jubilee on my wrist..


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Watch on my wrist today.. hmt "UGSS 07" Quartz on black nato strap


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> *My Roman watch is sick  please help*
> 
> Dear friends, please help me in knowing whether this hmt Roman is a genuine piece or franken. Also the problem it has.
> 
> ...


Dear All, as you might be knowing that once i posted that my hmt roman moon phase watch is sick and i couldn't get it serviced here in my home town as most of the watch repairers declined to service it considering its vintage factor and non availability of required parts. Eventually i lost hope that it would work again but one of our WUS member Mr. Vikrama has helped me in getting this watch serviced in his home town and made this watch once again up and running. My friend Vikrama, i am really thankful to you for your kind help in this regard. You are a true hmt lover


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear All, as you might be knowing that once i posted that my hmt roman moon phase watch is sick and i couldn't get it serviced here in my home town as most of the watch repairers declined to service it considering its vintage factor and non availability of required parts. Eventually i lost hope that it would work again but one of our WUS member Mr. Vikrama has helped me in getting this watch serviced in his home town and made this watch once again up and running. My friend Vikrama, i am really thankful to you for your kind help in this regard. You are a true hmt lover


Vikrama helped bring back to life two HMT ANADIGIS. one was Nos and the other was in regular use by my dad till it died. Both the watches are ticking fine now and dad is back to using his old favourite. thanks to Vikrama who spent much of his time, efforts and money in getting this done. Regards, Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Sportstar BD:


----------



## shreyaskumar (Feb 12, 2017)

Anyone help me to identify are they genuine or re-painted. Thank you.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, it does look like genuine HMT


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> HMT Sportstar BD:


Hari Ji, Ironically yesterday i was thinking just about it..why hmt didn't design n manufacture sports/ diving watches? I once again applied my imagination on UGSS 07 watch which i posted two days back. When i was at the end of finishing my editing i saw this post of yours with hmt sportstar watch  Here is my fantasy hmt sports watches..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Jalal, nice job. The sportstar is a normal watch with normal water resistance. It cosmetically mimics a divers watch with a rotating bezel. Best, Hari


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

jalal-akbar said:


> Watch on my wrist today.. hmt "UGSS 07" Quartz on black nato strap


Thats a rugged watch,
Being in Pune I know how difficult it is getting spares and repairs done or watches for that matter if not in Bangalore. Great Job Vikrama :-! , helping out jalal-akbar and Hari.



hari317 said:


> HMT Sportstar BD:


Superb Sportstar , Hari


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

shreyaskumar said:


> Anyone help me to identify are they genuine or re-painted. Thank you.


Seems like a HMT Chinar made Dial. All good


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

How big is the Sportster. It's a really nice looking watch. I'm always surprised at the variety HMT was able to produce.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Thats a rugged watch,
> Being in Pune I know how difficult it is getting spares and repairs done or watches for that matter if not in Bangalore. Great Job Vikrama :-! , helping out jalal-akbar and Hari.


What is your experience with CT Pundole and sons at Camp? Do they touch HMTs anymore? In my pre HMT days We used to live in Pune and they had brought my grandfathers seiko back to life.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

macosie said:


> How big is the Sportster. It's a really nice looking watch. I'm always surprised at the variety HMT was able to produce.


Slightly more than 41mm lug to lug. Slightly more than 37 mm across without crown.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

One scary skeleton!

Sona case, HMT movement.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

kkindaface said:


> One scary skeleton!
> 
> Sona case, HMT movement.
> View attachment 11078114


I should mention, it's not mine. I found this online and it's not HMT original.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> What is your experience with CT Pundole and sons at Camp? Do they touch HMTs anymore? In my pre HMT days We used to live in Pune and they had brought my grandfathers seiko back to life.


As such everybody including CT Pundole and sons have moved to other quartz brands for sales as well as service. for everybody here Hmt has been closed shop for 10-15 yrs now. ;-). Nowadays Pundole is mainly into high end. I suppose if he agrees to repair an hmt , cost would probably be very much higher than the watch cost , so havent ever tried him for hmt repairs. Have to rely completely on a small time mechanic or have to take help from friends in other cities.

The models Leo, taurus , kaushal etc that were nonmoving at that time, are the ones that we seek now, cause maybe Hmt did not manufacture more cause the first pilot batch itself did not sell. Some models like the sona skeleton( design fault) , astra (bad lcd module) , some quartz had basic faults, so these too hardly any qty produced, and these are the ones we seek today.
Though the sona skely was modified and sold as Jhalak IMHO.
However I feel Hmt should have kept on producing this model of Tareeq
Sharing m Pic.
HMT Tareeq









with a diff 20mm strap


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kkindaface said:


> I should mention, it's not mine. I found this online and it's not HMT original.


True, the movement is also not a HMT or a Citizen from what I can see.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> As such everybody including CT Pundole and sons have moved to other quartz brands for sales as well as service. for everybody here Hmt has been closed shop for 10-15 yrs now. ;-). Nowadays Pundole is mainly into high end. I suppose if he agrees to repair an hmt , cost would probably be very much higher than the watch cost , so havent ever tried him for hmt repairs. Have to rely completely on a small time mechanic or have to take help from friends in other cities.
> 
> The models Leo, taurus , kaushal etc that were nonmoving at that time, are the ones that we seek now, cause maybe Hmt did not manufacture more cause the first pilot batch itself did not sell. Some models like the sona skeleton( design fault) , astra (bad lcd module) , some quartz had basic faults, so these too hardly any qty produced, and these are the ones we seek today.
> Though the sona skely was modified and sold as Jhalak IMHO.
> ...


Thanks for the current info about Pundole.

True about the Kaushal etal.

I found my first Kaushal at a high footfall shop like Kamdar, Imagine. Too decorated to be a Gents watch perhaps?

When the Sweekar was widely available, discounted to 600/- each in 2010, it's pink pointer was ridiculed. You can still read the discussion in the oldest HMT Pilot thread on WUS. Upto 2013, Counters were full of the ADSL and NASL models, deemed too expensive for a HMT.

Pointer hand watches require a date/day wheel to pointer adaptor, a special specific part. Probably that was the reason very few ever got made. but it is a nice concept which I like much and nowadays no seems to be making such pieces even among the greats like Seiko and Citizen.

That pie-pan dial Tareeq is superb, pls keep sharing such rare pieces.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

the one said:


> ...However I feel Hmt should have kept on producing this model of Tareeq. Sharing m Pic. HMT Tareeq
> 
> with a diff 20mm strap
> 
> View attachment 11082842


Sir, that's a beautiful watch..never heard, never saw it before. Really adorable. Yes you are right HMT should have produced lots and lots of it so that today i could lay my hands on it  but as Mr.Vikrama once rightly said _*"hum sirf picture dekte reh jayenge" *_


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Dear All, as you might be knowing that once i posted that my hmt roman moon phase watch is sick and i couldn't get it serviced here in my home town as most of the watch repairers declined to service it considering its vintage factor and non availability of required parts. Eventually i lost hope that it would work again but one of our WUS member Mr. Vikrama has helped me in getting this watch serviced in his home town and made this watch once again up and running. My friend Vikrama, i am really thankful to you for your kind help in this regard. You are a true hmt lover


That's nothing my friend! It is nice to see that is has come out of deep hibernation!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> As such everybody including CT Pundole and sons have moved to other quartz brands for sales as well as service. for everybody here Hmt has been closed shop for 10-15 yrs now. ;-). Nowadays Pundole is mainly into high end. I suppose if he agrees to repair an hmt , cost would probably be very much higher than the watch cost , so havent ever tried him for hmt repairs. Have to rely completely on a small time mechanic or have to take help from friends in other cities.
> 
> The models Leo, taurus , kaushal etc that were nonmoving at that time, are the ones that we seek now, cause maybe Hmt did not manufacture more cause the first pilot batch itself did not sell. Some models like the sona skeleton( design fault) , astra (bad lcd module) , some quartz had basic faults, so these too hardly any qty produced, and these are the ones we seek today.
> Though the sona skely was modified and sold as Jhalak IMHO.
> ...


Superb Tareeq !!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Vikrama helped bring back to life two HMT ANADIGIS. one was Nos and the other was in regular use by my dad till it died. Both the watches are ticking fine now and dad is back to using his old favourite. thanks to Vikrama who spent much of his time, efforts and money in getting this done. Regards, Hari


Oh..never mind Hari!
I am glad that both Ana-digis are keeping good time.


----------



## zhid (May 2, 2015)

It's almost like how in Cars, when Maruti Suzuki launched a real plush and luxury stretch sedan named "Kizashi" in (I think) 2012, it flopped. Because, no one could relate well to maruti car peing so premium and priced accordingly. Their new strategy of launching premium cars under Nexa segment has really fired off to glory.

Something similar for HMT too may have worked with these premium watches.



hari317 said:


> Thanks for the current info about Pundole.
> 
> True about the Kaushal etal.
> 
> ...


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Pilot on my wrist.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Quite an unique piece Raami. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Raami, you got a nice collection. 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

I have to stop buying off eBay. These three arrived today. A Jawan, Janata, and blue faced pocket watch. I haven't looked at the movements yet.


































Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am a fan of the HMT PACE series. Here is a PACE PG98


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Plain Gents ANZ Model # 5085


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

PACE PG01 Cream dial


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

PACE PG01 Blue dial


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Pilot Super deluxe on my wrist.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The TVS mark is interesting. Were the watches made for TVS or did TVS have a watch manufacturing division (WM) that supplied this case to HMT under contract? I want to believe the latter.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

hari317 said:


> The TVS mark is interesting. Were the watches made for TVS or did TVS have a watch manufacturing division (WM) that supplied this case to HMT under contract? I want to believe the latter.


Not sure.. The WS mark next to TVS is something that I ma seeing for the first time.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today..Avinash sunburst dial 77 made


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Sujay GD


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Different case from my Sujay. Nice!


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Jawahar on my wrist.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....my first HMT Rajat supreme BL


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Excellent choice for a first HMT. Nice watch Vikrama.


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I am looking for the following Models. Please if anybody has this models for sale.

Kedar Premium Black Dial,White Dial
Sourabh Supreme Yellow Dial,Blue Dial,White Dial

Thanks
Uday


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Thanks for the current info about Pundole. Upto 2013, Counters were full of the ADSL and NASL models, deemed too expensive for a HMT. Pointer hand watches require a date/day wheel to pointer adaptor, a special specific part. Probably that was the reason very few ever got made. but it is a nice concept which I like much and nowadays no seems to be making such pieces even among the greats like Seiko and Citizen. That pie-pan dial Tareeq is superb, pls keep sharing such rare pieces.


When I had asked a dealer for ADSL he said they most dealers had returned those and had asked the company to sent Kanchan and sona's, as they thought there would be no takers for these expensive steel different looking watches.
For the 4 hand models maybe what you state is true , whtever the reason , the Hunt is still on, i just hope my luck turns for the better very soon;-),



hari317 said:


> I am a fan of the HMT PACE series. Here is a PACE PG98


The Pace watches are lovely Hari, very funky, superb collection.



macosie said:


> I have to stop buying off eBay. These three arrived today. A Jawan, Janata, and blue faced pocket watch. I haven't looked at the movements yet.
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


Yes, macosie , all repainted/fake dials by the looks of it.

Superb Pilot Super deluxe..raami

I guess you did start with a bang ,hence your super run, Vikrama , in the pic it looks like BD (Black Dial)though

sharing a Pilot with an add-on, Oldy stuff this..

The Pilot has taken Flight..b-)

















These plastic planes were available in diff colors and shapes, some used to even put lum on the plane, have also seen other diff shapes like star and moon.
Fun to watch the plane making the rounds of the dial.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The one, Were there any pointer models other than the Excel TT, Leo, Taurus ( 3 pointer variants) and the Sweekar?


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm intrigued by the pocket watches and would love to know more about them, because it seems strange that they exist in any form. What would the original dial be for a pocket watch? 
I actually got them all really cheap. The Jawan, the only one I really wanted, has a disappointing redial, but a nice clean movement. It's been transplanted into my ailing pilot watch while I wait to send it for repairs. I like the Janata as looks OK and has a clean movement. The pocket watch also looks good and runs well. So for the most part, the movements are fine, but I did need to regulate them. I'm not an expert by any means. My white pilot was bought for a good price from a reputable source, but still had balance issues. 
I think I'm happy with where my collection now stands, redials and all. I'm debating whether to have the Pilot's movement fixed and reinstall it, or leave it as it.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

macosie said:


> I'm intrigued by the pocket watches and would love to know more about them, because it seems strange that they exist in any form. What would the original dial be for a pocket watch


Pocket watches were regularly produced by HMT. They were always in high demand. There were three mechanical types and two quartz types. All have been documented on WUS.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Different case from my Sujay. Nice!


I didn't knew! But, this watch ofcourse was purchased from an HMT authorised dealer only!
The same thing with my Amulya watch which is straight out from HMT stable. The casing looks like it is from Uday...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> I didn't knew! But, this watch ofcourse was purchased from an HMT authorised dealer only!
> The same thing with my Amulya watch which is straight out from HMT stable. The casing looks like it is from Uday...


Pretty sure your watch is legit. HMT is known for such permutations.

What is the movement in your Sujay? Mine has the 8205. Bilingual day calendar.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> When I had asked a dealer for ADSL he said they most dealers had returned those and had asked the company to sent Kanchan and sona's, as they thought there would be no takers for these expensive steel different looking watches.
> For the 4 hand models maybe what you state is true , whtever the reason , the Hunt is still on, i just hope my luck turns for the better very soon;-),
> 
> I guess you did start with a bang ,hence your super run, Vikrama , in the pic it looks like BD (Black Dial)though
> ...


Some time back, the designer of ADSL told me that, there was immense pressure from their marketing team to keep the price of ADSL down! Even the not long ago price tag of 3K plus for ADSL was agreed with lot of resistance from marketing. Now the actual users can tell more about it !!!

One Dealer stated how difficult it was to sell Excel for 2000Rs.!!!









Well, I started out of curiosity and here I am...the ground breaking models are yet to come..It will come ;-)
Yes, The ONE, it is actually Black leather strap I meant!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Some time back, the designer of ADSL told me that, there was immense pressure from their marketing team to keep the price of ADSL down! Even the not long ago price tag of 3K plus for ADSL was agreed with lot of resistance from marketing. Now the actual users can tell more about it !!!
> 
> One Dealer stated how difficult it was to sell Excel for 2000Rs.!!!
> 
> ...


you have it from the horse's mouth. The story of ADSL has to be told. Pls do share more. Like when was ADSL actually launched? why ADSL when previously they gave such beautiful names etc. Also the Adss 02 that you have shown. I have never seen it sold with a steel strap whereas the name Adss suggests a steel strap.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Sagar on my wrist.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Pretty sure your watch is legit. HMT is known for such permutations.
> 
> What is the movement in your Sujay? Mine has the 8205. Bilingual day calendar.


Sujay is 8205, bilingual quick setting day-date.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Tareeq ...Pink dial


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> The one, Were there any pointer models other than the Excel TT, Leo, Taurus ( 3 pointer variants) and the Sweekar?


I really dont know , I dont even have all those you mentioned above. ;-) Roman alarm quartz if just a pointer hand is the criteria.Taurus, I suppose you have the most of the documented variants.



hari317 said:


> Pretty sure your watch is legit. HMT is known for such permutations.
> 
> What is the movement in your Sujay? Mine has the 8205. Bilingual day calendar.


Sharing an old pic , the Sujay on the right is 8205 and the one on left has 65 movement .Sorry for the crappy pic









Hari I hope this is the same correct case for Sujay. Vikrama yours looks more like Dilip case IMHO.

raami, Lovely variant of Sagar

Vikrama, Thats a nice old cased Tareeq.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely Tareeq and nice Sujays. Yes the case looks like mine. With Hmt one is never sure if there is anything right or wrong. Due to large no of permutations and combinations from factory itself. 

I have only two pointer models in Taurus. I don't have banner day Taurus variant. There May be more pointer models in Taurus but I am not aware.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

One more clear photo of Tareeq...notice the chiseled indices at 6,9 and 12'o clock position


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Taurus (still 3 hands!!)


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Lovely Tareeq and nice Sujays. Yes the case looks like mine. With Hmt one is never sure if there is anything right or wrong. Due to large no of permutations and combinations from factory itself.
> 
> I have only two pointer models in Taurus. I don't have banner day Taurus variant. There May be more pointer models in Taurus but I am not aware.


Hari if possible could you please share pics of all the Taurus variants with you, whenever you can., Thanks


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Nishat on my wrist.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Hari if possible could you please share pics of all the Taurus variants with you, whenever you can., Thanks


Sure. Here are some pics taken a few mins back from my phone camera.














































cheers
hari


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Sure. Here are some pics taken a few mins back from my phone camera.
> cheers
> hari


Hari Ji, very beautiful watches....its eye candy in the morning itself  watches looks to be in pristine condition. When did you actually acquired it? You are very lucky to have these date pointer watches. I got intrigued by these date pointer watches and once tried to purchase one for myself from other watch makers but to my surprise they are selling date pointer watches at a cost of bomb  I now wonder whether i get a chance to own at least one hmt date pointer watch in my life time  Hari Ji many thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Sure. Here are some pics taken a few mins back from my phone camera.
> 
> hari


Beautiful watches!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....a vintage Citizen (size resembles Tarun)


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> One more clear photo of Tareeq...notice the chiseled indices at 6,9 and 12'o clock position
> 
> View attachment 11174058


Dear Vikrama, my friend "aap ek ek tareeq mey ek ek *Tareeq* bata rahe ho. Kisi ek tareeq mey sab *Tareeqo* ka ek jhalak dikhlao"


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hari Ji, very beautiful watches....its eye candy in the morning itself  watches looks to be in pristine condition. When did you actually acquired it? You are very lucky to have these date pointer watches. I got intrigued by these date pointer watches and once tried to purchase one for myself from other watch makers but to my surprise they are selling date pointer watches at a cost of bomb  I now wonder whether i get a chance to own at least one hmt date pointer watch in my life time  Hari Ji many thanks for sharing the pics.


Thank you Jalal. These were acquired at various times, but all brand new from HMT. I never tire of mentioning the fact that HMT Mumbai staff were very kind to me and continue to be kind to me to this date despite HMTWL ceasing to exist. One Taurus was gifted to me by Fateh. A few years back I had purchased a full box of 10 Excel TTs from HMT. All gone now except this one which is a personal piece. Some sold and many given to close friends and relatives and yes they do enjoy wearing the watch. Persevere, in some shop somewhere you will find the watches, like the one's Kaushal.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Pilot super deluxe..


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1979 Avinash Roman dial with textured inner ring (patterns similar to Jubilee)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely dial. Wow!


----------



## krushna.m (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi guys... Have been following this thread on and off for a year or so.
Wanted your help in identifying this flieger style HMT with British markings.
I love the fact that HMT made a flieger style watch at one point of time.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

^looks good, but I am sceptical if hmt ever made one such watch.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Janata on my wrist.


----------



## krushna.m (Nov 3, 2016)

ruminance said:


> ^looks good, but I am sceptical if hmt ever made one such watch.


The broad arrow looks original, hope someone can verify the legitimacy of the watch.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

krushna.m said:


> Hi guys... Have been following this thread on and off for a year or so.
> Wanted your help in identifying this flieger style HMT with British markings.
> I love the fact that HMT made a flieger style watch at one point of time.
> 
> ...


is this your picture? This appears photoshopped. I am familiar with the original of this pic which can be found in the following thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/dads-hmt-military-issue-watch-restored-201902.html

no doubt about the legitimacy of this watch.


----------



## krushna.m (Nov 3, 2016)

hari317 said:


> is this your picture? This appears photoshopped. I am familiar with the original of this pic which can be found in the following thread.
> 
> no doubt about the legitimacy of this watch.


Found the pic on Gear Patrol...
They've credited Aditya for it, but I couldn't find the original on his blog, hence the post here.

Thanks a lot for the source, by the way. It's a lovely watch. ?

(Can't post the link here, my post count is too low. To find it just do a Google search for"east military watches" and open up the Gear Patrol article from the results)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

krushna.m said:


> Found the pic on Gear Patrol...
> They've credited Aditya for it, but I couldn't find the original on his blog, hence the post here.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the source, by the way. It's a lovely watch. 
> ...


found the article Krushna. Nice read. Thanks!


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

raami said:


> Janata on my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 11186442
> 
> ...


Seen you sharing many restored rugged timepieces.Very good niche in watch collecting, I must say.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

hari317 said:


> is this your picture? This appears photoshopped. I am familiar with the original of this pic which can be found in the following thread.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/dads-hmt-military-issue-watch-restored-201902.html
> 
> no doubt about the legitimacy of this watch.


This is for sure one of the most collectible of Indian watches


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Amazing...the second one is super


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

raami said:


> Nishat on my wrist.


Nice Nishat variant raami



hari317 said:


> Sure. Here are some pics taken a few mins back from my phone camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing Beauties all of them Hari, thats why 'Sir' is automatically attached to your name ;-) . The pointer dater's are just fantastic , but I think the plain taurus, without daydate takes the cake.



hari317 said:


> Thank you Jalal. These were acquired at various times, but all brand new from HMT. I never tire of mentioning the fact that HMT Mumbai staff were very kind to me and continue to be kind to me to this date despite HMTWL ceasing to exist. One Taurus was gifted to me by Fateh. A few years back I had purchased a full box of 10 Excel TTs from HMT. All gone now except this one which is a personal piece. Some sold and many given to close friends and relatives and yes they do enjoy wearing the watch. Persevere, in some shop somewhere you will find the watches, like the one's Kaushal.


Haha, I did not find a Box of Kaushal ;-) but happy with what I found,though seem to used up all my Luck and have none left for the ....

Fateh is an amazing guy.



krushna.m said:


> Found the pic on Gear Patrol...
> They've credited Aditya for it, but I couldn't find the original on his blog, hence the post here.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the source, by the way. It's a lovely watch. ?
> ...


Krushna .. Thanks a lot for sharing the link. . yuh I suppose its genuine when its with the hacking feature.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Tareeq on my wrist.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> ... but I think the plain taurus, without daydate takes the cake.


This was the first Taurus that HMT gave me. I am a big fan of your version with the date.

My luck ran out after three Kaushals.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

So, I was trying to get this watch "Ashok" from a very long time and finally manage to obtain one..........


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

And this Ajeet is looking fantastic. I am thinking to change the strap with a better one (metal only), but don't have any idea what kind of strap looks good on this......


----------



## J9K (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi, it is my understanding that the HMT 6500 automatic movement (not the 8205 in later HMT automatics) is licensed from Citizen. Does anyone know which Citizen movement the 6500 is based on?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....Janata Deluxe G


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

J9K said:


> Hi, it is my understanding that the HMT 6500 automatic movement (not the 8205 in later HMT automatics) is licensed from Citizen. Does anyone know which Citizen movement the 6500 is based on?


Citizen 6500


----------



## n4speed (Dec 31, 2008)

Some classic collection of watches there, you can see the potential HMT had in watchmaking. 
I also came across a HMT watch - Vivek. Surprisingly Shockproof was written on the backcase










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Janata on my wrist..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Intrigued by the KMM logo, whose logo is that?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Roman automatic


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

n4speed said:


> Surprisingly Shockproof was written on the backcase


all hmt handwind/automatic movements feature a citizen trademarked shock protection device on the balance shaft jewels called parashock. Some case backs have shock resistant some have shock proof etc.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...Roman automatic


Wonderful watch. Congrats!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Pocket watch


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Pocket watch


Classic. For a long time this was the only pocket offered. Later it was offered in White, and black then with black plus lume.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Roman ADD apparently came in a variety of Bezel designs. Here are 4 types that I have found.

Deeply fluted fine:










Deeply fluted Coarse:










Finely fluted:










Plain top with rounded fluting on the sides:










Best
Hari


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Superb Roman watches...I feel my Roman has a casing similar to Pradeep..the other fluted designs are fantastic


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Superb Roman watches...I feel my Roman has a casing similar to Pradeep..the other fluted designs are fantastic


Thanks! Your Roman is same as the last one shown by me: plain top. Pradeep has same plain top case.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

sarvesh said:


> So, I was trying to get this watch "Ashok" from a very long time and finally manage to obtain one.........


raami Unique Tareeq .

Sarvesh Lovely Ashok BL and Ajeet , Congrats



hari317 said:


> This was the first Taurus that HMT gave me. I am a big fan of your version with the date. My luck ran out after three Kaushals.


Haha.. Considerng what you picked in that lot ,As per your post, we would be happy to have even 1% percent of your luck, Amazing collection Hari.



Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...Roman automatic


Stunning Roman , Vikrama ,



hari317 said:


> The Roman ADD apparently came in a variety of Bezel designs. Here are 4 types that I have found.
> Deeply fluted fine: Deeply fluted Coarse: Finely fluted: Plain top with rounded fluting on the sides:
> Best Hari


Superb Roman ADD collection Hari..
There's probably one more dial type that I have seen Gold -white basically interchanged the color position of the white gold that you have posted, Dont have tht
Also one more case type only slightly diff than the finely fluted that you have posted

Sharing a pic of the CSD Jawan 
And yuh it hacks


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Superb watch the one. Pls do post more pics. Was this watch sold through the CSD canteens? By the time I was old enough to be sent to buy stuff from the canteen, only the Rajat used to be displayed and several HMT quartz models. Later they started keeping Titan and Maxima. 

Nice watch to have. You certainly do have better luck than me.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> There's probably one more dial type that I have seen Gold -white basically interchanged the color position of the white gold that you have posted, Dont have tht


 agreed. I have seen that dial only on a hmt catalog with Naren. Scans were uploaded. I am curious about the 5th case type you describe. I tried a Google search but could not uncover anything new. Pls do share pics if possible. Best, Hari


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Citizen....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Rajat U Pearly White dial: a very common watch.


----------



## n4speed (Dec 31, 2008)

Vikrama said:


> Citizen....


That's a rare design and color. Any idea the model year and significance of that logo in the middle? Such rare beauties.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

Finally wait is over. Found my love and crown of my small humble collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Superb shots Vivek. Is the case silver coloured?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

n4speed said:


> ...and significance of that logo in the middle?


that's the Eagle 7 logo. Citizen's answer to Seiko 5.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Omkar automatic...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

HMT Archana...the one and only Ladies automatic


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Maurya..white dial looks really fabulous when compared to the dark brown


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Found at last this elusive Gautam blue dial !


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Akhil...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Allwyn...1980 made automatic


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Allwyn handwound..WD looks classy


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kohinoor white dial in a very different casing .....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Superb additions Vikrama. The Kohinoor case reminds me of my Vinay.


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

hari317 said:


> Superb shots Vivek. Is the case silver coloured?


Yes hari sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

vivekseeker said:


> Yes hari sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pls tell more. Personally I have no knowledge of a steel cased sona from hmt but i am willing to learn.


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

hari317 said:


> Pls tell more. Personally I have no knowledge of a steel cased sona from hmt but i am willing to learn.


Hari sir i m very new here to talk more about watches. Still learning by baby steps. Story is while searching desperately for sona i came across this. I enquired everywhere for sona everybody said it's difficult. So was little confused then searched internet. Finally pickup. When I posted this one on fb other member also posted his. Now i can say this is genuine authentic one. Want to meet you personally to show this to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Watch on my wrist today...hmt "Roman Moon Phase" Quartz Watch


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> Watch on my wrist today...hmt "Roman Moon Phase" Quartz Watch


 nice!


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Kanchan on my wrist.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Kanishka


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Automatic BD:








c



















WF on the crown. I am curious, why did they not put HMT?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...Kanishka


Beautiful design!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

"Amar" 17J on my wrist today


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> HMT Automatic BD:
> 
> c
> 
> ...


Even my textured Rajat WD has WF on its crown. I was told that they were made in Tumakuru factory.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Superb additions Vikrama. The Kohinoor case reminds me of my Vinay.


That's the reason why I bought this Kohinoor (though I had similar WD) and told by the Dealer who was formerly an HMT engineer. It is proven again and again that HMT issued various watches with combinations of casings.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

WOTD


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

West End watch on my wrist today.... Similar to HMT Pinaki..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Jitzz said:


> WOTD


Nice shot. Lovely watch.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> West End watch on my wrist today.... Similar to HMT Pinaki..


lovely find. The case back should also be interesting.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist..Allwyn handwound (It would have been great if Allwyn was around and competing with HMT; watch lovers would have been greatly benefited)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Allwyn made a good watch. I have only a few examples but they keep good time.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> That's the reason why I bought this Kohinoor (though I had similar WD) and told by the Dealer who was formerly an HMT engineer. It is proven again and again that HMT issued various watches with combinations of casings.


true. HMT did release many off beat combinations, reasons are not clear. But there are still some combinations which were taboo even for HMT. like a Rajat in a golden case or a kanchan in a steel case. when such watches are found, the explanation has to be an aftermarket job. what do you say.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Reminded me of the Taurus/classic Vinay Casing.



Vikrama said:


> Kohinoor white dial in a very different casing .....


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Allwyn made a good watch. I have only a few examples but they keep good time.


 Very true...accurate time pieces. The only quirk is the crown which stays very close to the casing making it difficult to wind. In automatics, the Sieko movement does not have the hand winding feature. Very robust watches and you can feel it in the beats!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Vikrama said:
> 
> 
> > That's the reason why I bought this Kohinoor (though I had similar WD) and told by the Dealer who was formerly an HMT engineer. It is proven again and again that HMT issued various watches with combinations of casings.
> ...


 yeah! May be after market dials / casings! Or a nutcase (like me) may attempt to get some amalgamation done ;-)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Very true...accurate time pieces. The only quirk is the crown which stays very close to the casing making it difficult to wind. In automatics, the Sieko movement does not have the hand winding feature. Very robust watches and you can feel it in the beats!


I bought some nos pieces from Ebay and all have tight crowns. One if them is identical to the watch you have shown. I bought some genuinely old stock I discovered in a shop in Mumbai, all have butter smooth winding. I don't know what's going on. I agree about the lack of hand winding , I miss that feature on my seiko autos.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> I bought some nos pieces from Ebay and all have tight crowns. One if them is identical to the watch you have shown. I bought some genuinely old stock I discovered in a shop in Mumbai, all have butter smooth winding. I don't know what's going on. I agree about the lack of hand winding , I miss that feature on my seiko autos.


The crown winding is pretty smooth. Unlike HMTs, the crown of Sieko machines does not protrude too much outside the casing. So, holding and winding is a bit tedious.
I think the Sieko movements which were used in Allwyn did not have the handwinding feature. But, Sieko does have automatics which can also be handwound.


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

somebody said vinay 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> The crown winding is pretty smooth. Unlike HMTs, the crown of Sieko machines does not protrude too much outside the casing. So, holding and winding is a bit tedious.
> I think the Sieko movements which were used in Allwyn did not have the handwinding feature. But, Sieko does have automatics which can also be handwound.


true. but IME some HMTs suffer the same small crown issue like Pankaj etc. I never used them much since i found winding these models a pain. I love the larger crowns they used on early Janatas. lovely.

of course, Seiko has such a large variety of movements and such a rich heritage. It is understood we were talking about the lower end movements found in Allwyns and Seiko 5s etc.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

vivekseeker said:


> somebody said vinay


lovely find, and it appears to have a pie pan dial. wow!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Today's Prajavani newspaper reports that the Central Government refused to give funds for settling the dues of the HMT employees. The funds has to be raised by HMT after selling their assets, the Govt told. 



One way to raise funds would be to quickly sell the 3.5 lakh watches consolidated at their warehouse. Most of the asembly experts who were on contract have already left & it is going to be a daunting task, till we see the watches on HMT website....

27.3 Cr salary arrears ..if the watch count of 3,50,000 is correct and even an average 1,500Rs. per watch will fetch 52.5 Cr.!!!


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

hari317 said:


> lovely find, and it appears to have a pie pan dial. wow!


Yes sir it is pie pan dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

One ex employee told me that the watches will be auctioned in lots. My heart goes out to the ex HMTWL employees.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

vivekseeker said:


> Yes sir it is pie pan dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 you have a lovely watch vivek. congrats!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Today's Prajavani newspaper reports that the Central Government refused to give funds for settling the dues of the HMT employees. The funds has to be raised by HMT after selling their assets, the Govt told.
> 
> One way to raise funds would be to quickly sell the 3.5 lakh watches consolidated at their warehouse. Most of the asembly experts who were on contract have already left & it is going to be a daunting task, till we see the watches on HMT website....
> 
> 27.3 Cr salary arrears ..if the watch count of 3,50,000 is correct and even an average 1,500Rs. per watch will fetch 52.5 Cr.!!!


Thanks for the information Vikrama...I wonder when hmt website will start selling watches again. Hope the ex hmt employees get their dues soon.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Superb watch the one. Pls do post more pics. Was this watch sold through the CSD canteens? By the time I was old enough to be sent to buy stuff from the canteen, only the Rajat used to be displayed and several HMT quartz models. Later they started keeping Titan and Maxima. Nice watch to have. You certainly do have better luck than me.


Will post some more pics of the watch in particular the movement, I suppose I cant post a Video .I Still dont have the L..;-). 
Sorry for the late reply.



hari317 said:


> HMT Rajat U Pearly White dial: a very common watch.


Absolute Classic Rajat



hari317 said:


> HMT Automatic BD:


Stunning in Black , these are hard to come by in good condtion.



jalal-akbar said:


> Watch on my wrist today...hmt "Roman Moon Phase" Quartz Watch


The Black Moon phase is a Beauty, Lovely shot of Amar jalal-akbar

Jitzz nice strap Combo on the Pilot WD

raami Superb variant of West end .


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

I wish i had a spare Leo to give you, The one. My spare Leo went a few years back to my dear friend Jai in Hyderabad. He loves the watch and it gets very regular use.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> I wish i had a spare Leo to give you, The one. My spare Leo went a few years back to my dear friend Jai in Hyderabad. He loves the watch and it gets very regular use.


No issues Sir,I think you had mentioned it earlier , I am just happy that you thought about me. I keep harping about the Leo cause there's something about that watch, ..not letting me sleep.;-)


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Since somebody mentioned Allwyn..
I was just sticking to Hmt on this thread 
Allwyn Throb
Allwyn Skely Auto
Thanks to Sudip


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Pilot on my wrist.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> Since somebody mentioned Allwyn..
> I was just sticking to Hmt on this thread
> 
> 
> ...


. Superb Throb!!
It is an eye candy!!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Pilot on my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 11284082
> 
> ...


dear raami, I hope you know that the dial is not a factory original. Best, hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> No issues Sir,I think you had mentioned it earlier , I am just happy that you thought about me. I keep harping about the Leo cause there's something about that watch, ..not letting me sleep.;-)


 I used to be a sleepless collector. Thankfully those days are past.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Since somebody mentioned Allwyn..
> I was just sticking to Hmt on this thread
> Allwyn Throb
> Allwyn Skely Auto
> Thanks to Sudip


What a lovely watch.


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

the one said:


> Since somebody mentioned Allwyn..
> I was just sticking to Hmt on this thread
> Allwyn Throb
> Allwyn Skely Auto
> ...


Very charming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today..Sarathi


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice YD Sarathi.


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Jitzz said:


> WOTD


 Very good strap.
Can you please more pics?
I would like to see the strap in detail.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

You have to have a "Bahadur" if you are watching Conjuring...........


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Ajeet...wonder why it always has to be in dual tone dial!!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Janata Deluxe...matt finished WD


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today..Sarathi


I wonder what is more wonderful the watch itself or the pic. Pristine beauty.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

nimod said:


> Very good strap.
> Can you please more pics?
> I would like to see the strap in detail.












Thanks Nimod, got bunch of new old stock straps from a shop. He was not sure.. It may be 20 years old stock..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice Ajeet collection Vikrama. Superb nos blue straps Jitzz.


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

Vikrama said:


> Ajeet...wonder why it always has to be in dual tone dial!!


Blue one is superb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi! I just received my first HMT watch today. It's a Shakti. Can anyone provide me with some information about this dial? I don't think I've seen it mentioned in this thread or other HMT threads. It was listed as a NOS. The quality of the strap that came with it wasn't very good, so I threw on one of the few 16mm straps I had lying around. Thanks in advance for any thoughts!


















sent from mobile


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice watch strap combo, sillygoose. Dial looks proper.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for the confirmation, hari! Is this a common dial for the Shakti watches? I know there were a few variations, but I haven't seen this particular one mentioned. 

sent from mobile


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Sillygoose said:


> Thanks for the confirmation, hari! Is this a common dial for the Shakti watches? I know there were a few variations, but I haven't seen this particular one mentioned.
> 
> sent from mobile


it is also one of the Shakti variant....nobody knows for sure how many variant exists in each model produced by HMT.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sillygoose said:


> Thanks for the confirmation, hari! Is this a common dial for the Shakti watches? I know there were a few variations, but I haven't seen this particular one mentioned.
> 
> sent from mobile


I'd say this was a popular dial. I have noticed this one in the HMT showrooms when they were still around. I am not sure if akshayb documented this one on his thread.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wtist today...Pragathi


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Pragathi has a lovely shape. Nice watch.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Vikrama said:


> . Superb Throb!!
> It is an eye candy!!


It is Vikrama, Thanks



hari317 said:


> I used to be a sleepless collector. Thankfully those days are past.


Haa..Mera number kab aayega?;-)



hari317 said:


> What a lovely watch.


Yes, Hari ,The Allwyn Auto Skelly is quite a looker, in my opinion one up than the Allwyn Skellys quartz and Handwind Throb, though they too are Beauties.



sarvesh said:


> You have to have a "Bahadur" if you are watching Conjuring...........


savesh the Bahadur is awesome, looks like GP variant



Vikrama said:


> Ajeet...wonder why it always has to be in dual tone dial!!


Mysterious are the ways of Hmt,.nice Ajeet collection, lot of colorful variants with that name.

Jitzz the strap is Lovely, will try to search , for my Blue hand Pilot

Sillygoose Thats a Unique Strap color on the Shakti, It looks Stunning.

Vikrama Nice Pragathi , 82 movement as far as I can remember


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Yes, Hari ,The Allwyn Auto Skelly is quite a looker, in my opinion one up than the Allwyn Skellys quartz and Handwind Throb, though they too are Beauties


I am very interested to see the models you mention. Pls do post pictures if possible. I don't have any high end allwyn. Just the normal ones.


----------



## VolckerRuled (Mar 15, 2017)

This is cool. Would love to see the rest of the world crowd in on the swiss as they continue to shun the enthusiasts for the yobbos.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

One of the variants of Hmt Ajeeth
Yuh this ones with an H :-d


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely watch, the one!


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

Vikrama said:


> it is also one of the Shakti variant....nobody knows for sure how many variant exists in each model produced by HMT.





hari317 said:


> I'd say this was a popular dial. I have noticed this one in the HMT showrooms when they were still around. I am not sure if akshayb documented this one on his thread.


Thank you both for the information. I'm really enjoying the watch!



the one said:


> Sillygoose Thats a Unique Strap color on the Shakti, It looks Stunning.


Thank you!

sent from mobile


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today ....Kiran YD


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Vikrama

Wondering how many watches you have? Just asking.... you can reply if you like.....


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

sarvesh said:


> Vikrama
> 
> Wondering how many watches you have? Just asking.... you can reply if you like.....


Bump 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> Vikrama
> 
> Wondering how many watches you have? Just asking.... you can reply if you like.....


Hahaha....I will put a modest figure of 225 nos.


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

Vikrama said:


> Hahaha....I will put a modest figure of 225 nos.


Very good nos. i have a dream of 365 so that i can have each for a day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

vivekseeker said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have seen people using this word Bump very often on this website.... what does it means?????


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Ajeeth on my wrist but very difficult to make out Ajeeth on the dial.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

"Bring up my post", used often on the sales forum to keep the sale active and easily searchable for seekers 



sarvesh said:


> I have seen people using this word Bump very often on this website.... what does it means?????


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Anybody recognize a similar HMT model?  found this while i was casually browsing...(Hint: It's a sunsign)

http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-754-7696-4061-07-8-20-30.html


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Interesting, I have the same dial with same spelling but I never noticed other models did not have the 'h', I guess you know only about the model you have  especially with HMT, we never know what's out there!



the one said:


> One of the variants of Hmt Ajeeth
> Yuh this ones with an H :-d
> 
> View attachment 11309042


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Amar BD


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

This BD Amar is so beautiful. Chinar used to make some nice pieces.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> This BD Amar is so beautiful. Chinar used to make some nice pieces.


I second that! Chinar has made all the beautiful colourful watches in HMT (well almost!). I should grudgingly admit it over the WFT or WF1 products.
If something catches your eyes, then you are sure to find CH on the back cover


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

kkindaface said:


> Interesting, I have the same dial with same spelling but I never noticed other models did not have the 'h', I guess you know only about the model you have  especially with HMT, we never know what's out there!


Yuh



raami said:


> Ajeeth on my wrist but very difficult to make out Ajeeth on the dial.


Lovely ,This is a nice dial variant of Ajeeth , raami, rarely seen ,

Can make out in this pic









The Amar BD looks nice ,Vikarma. what I have noticed is some the black flat dial watches from chinar like amar, pratap, have a glossy finish with the paint seemingly climbing on to the indice sides. Feels as if there's a slight depression near the indices. May be my eyes are playing tricks.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

What a lovely dial on that one Ajeeth! Wow!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> kkindaface said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, I have the same dial with same spelling but I never noticed other models did not have the 'h', I guess you know only about the model you have  especially with HMT, we never know what's out there!
> ...


 superb Ajeet!! Like a 3D dial.

The one, I have also noticed this (indices looks like embossed) in some watches but not all Chinar made. It looks good though!
But, the Chinar made Avinash does not have this. Pretty neat dial.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Kohinoor on my wrist.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Hahaha....I will put a modest figure of 225 nos.





vivekseeker said:


> Very good nos. i have a dream of 365 so that i can have each for a day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There used to be hmt watch factories but after seeing Vikrama's and Vivekseer's collection and desire, in the distant future there will be hmt watch museums one in Bangalore and one in Mumbai


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Kedar fir the day


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> superb Ajeet!! Like a 3D dial.
> 
> The one, I have also noticed this (indices looks like embossed) in some watches but not all Chinar made. It looks good though!
> But, the Chinar made Avinash does not have this. Pretty neat dial.


Chinar used to Lacquer most of their their dials. I feel this may be an artifact of that.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

sudip said:


> Kedar fir the day


Beautiful white dial..


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Saurab Premium WD















The lume quality is so good that it lights up the dial!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice Sourabh supreme. I have one too which I had selected among several in stock at HMT mumbai due to some peculiar shape of the hands. Will post pics soon.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Vikrama, I figured you'd be the one to know this, if I may ask here. Did HMT ever make anything in 40mm or larger? Was there a certain model? I've searched high and low (online and in Bengaluru/Bangalore) and have come up with nothing. Thanks!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> Vikrama, I figured you'd be the one to know this, if I may ask here. Did HMT ever make anything in 40mm or larger? Was there a certain model? I've searched high and low (online and in Bengaluru/Bangalore) and have come up with northing. Thanks!


 Disneydave, there are many stalwarts here and compared to them I am a novice .
Well, HMT has an array of larger lug sized watches like NASS 06, NASS 09, NASL, Rajat supreme, Kanchan Supreme to name a few. Till recently most of these models were available at HMT and authorised dealers. Still NASS 06 BD and BL is available with some shops and on ebay too.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watches for larger wrists...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Gothic Kohinoor with Roman indices


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> Disneydave, there are many stalwarts here and compared to them I am a novice .
> Well, HMT has an array of larger lug sized watches like NASS 06, NASS 09, NASL, Rajat supreme, Kanchan Supreme to name a few. Till recently most of these models were available at HMT and authorised dealers. Still NASS 06 BD and BL is available with some shops and on ebay too.


Thank you so much!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is the Sourab Supreme WD that I was talking about.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> This is the Sourab Supreme WD that I was talking about.


 Super!! These hands are from Misuni Premium !


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Super!! These hands are from Misuni Premium !


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

There were at least 4 types of hands available on the Sourabh Supreme. Maybe they tried to exhaust all existing stock of hands. Those were the last days. Liked one version with the Euan type hands as well. I might have pics taken at showroom. Must dig them out.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> Vikrama said:
> 
> 
> > Super!! These hands are from Misuni Premium !


 None of the hands were consistent with Sourabh supreme...all my three watches (WD, YD, BD) have different hands


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> None of the hands were consistent with Sourabh supreme...all my three watches (WD, YD, BD) have different hands


Very true. The automatics packed in the deluxe red rexine covered boxes would come in a carton of 20 watches each. The HW mechanicals used to come packed in a carton containing 10 pieces each packed in the transparent top HMT box. I had selected my particular watch from a similar lot of 20 watches. The single lot itself had watches with all these different hand combinations. It was mind boggling. Thankfully I am not crazy about the Sourabh. Else I would have had to buy all the hand variants.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today ...Akarsh BD


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today ...Akarsh BD


Akarsh is really Akarshak!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Kohinoor Silver dial


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

This is my "Kohinoor" (grey dial) on my wrist today 

Picture taken indoor








Picture taken outdoor


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...Gothic Kohinoor with Roman indices


Have been looking for this but till date 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Folks I just made a video from the pictures of some of my watches. Hope you like it. It has HMT as well apart from others. If this is not in line with the forum admin may please delete it. If its okay then enjoy it. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sudip said:


> Folks I just made a video from the pictures of some of my watches. Hope you like it. It has HMT as well apart from others. If this is not in line with the forum admin may please delete it. If its okay then enjoy it.


enjoyed it. nice well rounded collection!


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

sudip said:


> Folks I just made a video from the pictures of some of my watches. Hope you like it. It has HMT as well apart from others. If this is not in line with the forum admin may please delete it. If its okay then enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

sudip said:


> Folks I just made a video from the pictures of some of my watches. Hope you like it. It has HMT as well apart from others. If this is not in line with the forum admin may please delete it. If its okay then enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sudip Bhai, its a beautiful video. I really enjoyed it. Expecting more of this kind from you


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://tenders.gov.in/viewtenddoc.asp?tid=karn834958&wno=1&td=TD


----------



## krushna.m (Nov 3, 2016)

hari317 said:


> tenders.gov.in/viewtenddoc.asp?tid=karn834958&wno=1&td=TD


Sad 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

This tender seems to be about the real estate holdings, what about the actual assets...the watches  any news on when and where they may auction or sell the remaining?



hari317 said:


> http://tenders.gov.in/viewtenddoc.asp?tid=karn834958&wno=1&td=TD


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> http://tenders.gov.in/viewtenddoc.asp?tid=karn834958&wno=1&td=TD





kkindaface said:


> This tender seems to be about the real estate holdings, what about the actual assets...the watches  any news on when and where they may auction or sell the remaining?


Yes kkindaface you are right that tender is for real assets where as we are interested in actual assets  
But it is really sad to see all this happening


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Chinar made Suraj blue dial


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Posting after a long time. My recent 3 acquisitions from HMT
Had been looking for the NASL 03 & NASS 03 for quite some time but with no success. Had given up hope last year on these models
But HMT had its ways of springing surprises. These beauties got listed just towards the *** end of business days of HMT website and was lucky to snap these 3 - white, blue and black
Still looking for a few coveted hidden gems. Hoping to add them to my collection


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

rajatk said:


> Posting after a long time. My recent 3 acquisitions from HMT
> Had been looking for the NASL 03 & NASS 03 for quite some time but with no success. Had given up hope last year on these models
> But HMT had its ways of springing surprises. These beauties got listed just towards the *** end of business days of HMT website and was lucky to snap these 3 - white, blue and black
> Still looking for a few coveted hidden gems. Hoping to add them to my collection


I like the bracelet - original HMT I take it? Could you please post a picture that shows more of it?
Torb

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....Sourab GD


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

rajatk said:


> Posting after a long time. My recent 3 acquisitions from HMT
> Had been looking for the NASL 03 & NASS 03 for quite some time but with no success. Had given up hope last year on these models
> But HMT had its ways of springing surprises. These beauties got listed just towards the *** end of business days of HMT website and was lucky to snap these 3 - white, blue and black
> Still looking for a few coveted hidden gems. Hoping to add them to my collection


Nice find Rajat!! So, now I know who pipped me from getting NASL 03 WD


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Nice find Rajat!! So, now I know who pipped me from getting NASL 03 WD


There was a significant revision of the dial between the original nasl03 and the later nass03, also in hands. I have both versions will post a comparison shot if possible.


----------



## rajatk (Dec 9, 2014)

Vikrama said:


> Nice find Rajat!! So, now I know who pipped me from getting NASL 03 WD


Hi Vikrama

I do not have an NASL 03 WD yet, and surely did not pip you to get one 

In case you or anybody can help me with whereabouts of Jawan, ADSL 04 WD, Leo, it would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist ....Chinar made Kohinoor


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

jalal-akbar said:


> This is my "Kohinoor" (grey dial) on my wrist today  /QUOTE]
> 
> Beautiful kohi jalal-akbar .
> 
> ...


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi I am looking for colourful /oversized watch hands for hmt watches for mod on of the fraken sona which i have. Plz help to scource. Plz pm if it is against rules thank yoh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Akarsh GD


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...Akarsh GD


Arey wah! aapke paas bohat sare *akarshak* ghadiyan hain (Superb! you have got many attractive time pieces)


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Up close with Sona Golden Dial. #macromania


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

sudip said:


> Up close with Sona Golden Dial. #macromania


Just one word.. Wow!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Ajeet Blue


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

#macromania with the Blue Hand Pilot. This one is the push back case from lot one after LE.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

HMT Blue Hand Pilot video


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

HMT Sona - Golden #macromania


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

It's just a crappy phone pic, but...here's my first HMT:









The brown face and red seconds hand are pretty cool. Think I'll look for a brown strap to really set them off.


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

NoTimeToLose said:


> It's just a crappy phone pic, but...here's my first HMT:
> 
> View attachment 11484098
> 
> ...


The dial is so pretty!!!


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

HMT Ravi YD


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Farah WD


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

One more Kanchan GD.....1984 made


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely kanchan. I love the bold hands and indices.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Chetak...a rare patterned dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Trishul navy blue dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Pankaj YD


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Superb Chetak.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

*hmt NASS 09*

Hmt NASS 09


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Amit D said:


> Hmt NASS 09


 Beauty!!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

All the 4 lakh HMT watches were auctioned off and bought lock-stock-barrel by one individual!! May be he (or his company) may bring out the HMT models once again. Tumakuru plant area bought by ISRO, unconfirmed reports say.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> All the 4 lakh HMT watches were auctioned off and bought lock-stock-barrel by one individual!! May be he (or his company) may bring out the HMT models once again. Tumakuru plant area bought by ISRO, unconfirmed reports say.


good only.


----------



## sahdevd (May 16, 2015)

Users on the various other forums also discussing that new models of HMT Quartz will be back on hmtwatches.in in a weeks time, not sure if this news is related to this?

I m sure that the one who won this auction must have a good plan to keep HMT running, lets hope for the best. Wishing to be that individual, who got 'all', 'total', 'everything' from HMT!!!!



Vikrama said:


> All the 4 lakh HMT watches were auctioned off and bought lock-stock-barrel by one individual!! May be he (or his company) may bring out the HMT models once again. Tumakuru plant area bought by ISRO, unconfirmed reports say.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1998 Dilip...


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Vikrama said:


> 1998 Dilip...


Lovely classic watch, always wanted one of those. 
Torb

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...NAGG 22 WD


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...NAGG 22 WD


Lovely watch. If i am not wrong the case of this watch looks similar to "Akhil Automatic"..Is that true?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Lovely watch. If i am not wrong the case of this watch looks similar to "Akhil Automatic"..Is that true?


Yes it is!!


----------



## BOLDRSupplyCo (Feb 25, 2017)

*Re: hmt NASS 09*



Amit D said:


> Hmt NASS 09


Really unique dial.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

*HMT UGSL 13*

HMT UGSL 13 track series


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

The As-is whereis adage is used to refer everything which comes along with the premise and inside of it. So, all equipments which were on display during inspection, the watches, assembly parts, spares, etc. So, it would be all of it together.



jalal-akbar said:


> Yes kkindaface you are right that tender is for real assets where as we are interested in actual assets
> But it is really sad to see all this happening


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Tareeq GD


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

A lot of the HMTs on eBay seem to be badly-assembled "refurbishments", often with repainted dials in lurid colours.

Can anyone recommend a reliable eBay seller of legitimate HMTs in good order?


----------



## Ashutosh0231 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ye Old faithful, Rajat. I feel its perfect for the office, and despite gunk under the glass, I love it.

@NoTimeToLose: I've had my fair share of franken HMT's from ebay, mostly Jantas, and there is no real way to know if a seller and the goods are legit, at least so far. I'm just holding on to the franken ones as replacement part donors if and when when my janta or pilot need em.

One guy seems to have decent stock, but is more expensive than the other watches available on eBay. His store name is "jaijairaam" on eBay India. Mind you, I have not bought from this guy so I don't know if he is legit.

I think the best way would be get in touch with owners of HMT watches if they are willing to part with any. Don't lose heart, your watch will find its way to you eventually. ;-)


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

*HMT Pranav*

HMT Pranav


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Ajeet


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

*HMT Rohit*

HMT Rohit blue black dial.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

*HMT Rohit*

Closer look


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

A little off topic writing..............

https://lazywalkerblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/18/why-i-choose-orient-watch/


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Amit D said:


> HMT Rohit blue black dial.


 lovely blue dial!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Found the Chirag which was elusive to me till now... 1979 made Purple grey tone dial, with dual finish for casing


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice Rohith and Chirag


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

79 made Chirag brown


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

lovely chirag


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

*HMT NASS 06 blue dial*

HMT new automatic stainless steel 06 blue dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

96 made Nutan....lucky to fish this out from a non descript shop !!


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

After checking out quite a few eBay sellers, I've ordered three HMTs to complement the Sona I already own. Another Sona, this one with a gold face rather than brown, a Tareeq (silver face), and a white face Janata with Hindi numerals (for fun).

Each is from a different seller, they have probably been refurbished, but the Sona and the Tareeq in particular look fairly original.

I'm delighted with my current Sona. It looks great and keeps excellent time. Hopefully the new arrivals will be just as good!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...1979 made Pramod (Graphite grey dial)


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

*HMT NASS 03*

HMT NASS 03


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1978 made Janata Super deluxe ...blue etched dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

78 made Janata Superdeluxe in white etched dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1987 made Sunil grey and sunburst white dial..


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Chetan brown dial...in many shades!


----------



## roamer_fan (May 30, 2016)

Did HMT make different Independence edition watches? What cases and movements did they use?


----------



## jayanth.11235 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Tareeq Blue*


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jayanth.11235 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11599298&d=1492934473"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Superb blue!!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...1979 made Pramod (Graphite grey dial)





Vikrama said:


> 1978 made Janata Super deluxe ...blue etched dial





Vikrama said:


> 78 made Janata Superdeluxe in white etched dial





Vikrama said:


> 1987 made Sunil grey and sunburst white dial..





Vikrama said:


> Chetan brown dial...in many shades!


Vikrama, very nice watches. That "Janata Superdeluxe blue etched" is stunning. Does any one know precisely how many variants are there for Janata?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Tareeq Blue*



jayanth.11235 said:


> View attachment 11599298


Hello Jayanth, that's really a beautiful blue dial Tareeq.


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

That blue etched Janata Super Deluxe is gorgeous!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Superb contributions today. Simply superb!


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Just stunning. And beautiful pics too.
1978 made Janata Super deluxe ...blue etched dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Kohinoor


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

*HMT Kohinoor grey dial*

HMT Kohinoor grey dial


----------



## jayanth.11235 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Story of the twins separated at birth*

On completing 10th standard in 1982 my father bought his first ever wrist watch. He chose Tareeq over other models as this was the only model which had calendar other than the costly automatics. He wore this watch for almost 20 years everyday till he got himself a Titan Quartz. This watch was totally forgotten after that.In 2014 I was in to HMT and I thought that this watch was long lost as we shifted homes three times during the past 12 years .One day I found my father's old box which had all his engineering books and it was not opened for more than 8 years, It was moved from one house to the other without ever being opened and it went straight to the roof once we get settled in our new home. As the cardboard got weak I thought I would store the books in another box.I found this watch in that box between between the books and it was in a very bad state.It had no crystal,hands were missing and dial got some patina over the years. I thought I would restore it but I couldn't find any reliable watch maker and even HMT Chennai showroom was shut down by that time.

One day while I was looking for some HMT in the Moore Market (Chennai) I found a small shop which had HMT and other old watches displayed on the shelf and I saw an old silver faced Tareeq there and I bought it. On reaching home I compared it to with my father's Tareeq and it was the exact same watch ,both had matching dials numbers and same case back reference numbers. This new Tareeq was supposedly an institutional order which was given to **** (Southern Petrochemical Industries Corporation) employees for 5 years of their service to the company.






















​















​Recently I restored my father's Tareeq but I couldn't get the hands of the Tareeq so I settled with old Kohinoor Hands








​This is the story of two twins separated at birth, had different lives, been through different things and finally reunited after almost 33 years.






​


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

All those watches are absolutely stunning!

I think I am safe in contending that no-one knows the precise number of Janata variants.



jalal-akbar said:


> Vikrama, very nice watches. That "Janata Superdeluxe blue etched" is stunning. Does any one know precisely how many variants are there for Janata?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

However if anyone does want to try to estimate, I will be very interested to see their estimate.



Mike_1 said:


> All those watches are absolutely stunning!
> 
> I think I am safe in contending that no-one knows the precise number of Janata variants.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> However if anyone does want to try to estimate, I will be very interested to see their estimate.


Hari & Bipin could throw some light on this interesting subject - Number of HMT Janata Variants.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sudip said:


> Hari & Bipin could throw some light on this interesting subject - Number of HMT Janata Variants.


for a start, one can compile all the variants documented so far, the list/table can then be refined as more inputs become available. that is the only way to go I feel.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> However if anyone does want to try to estimate, I will be very interested to see their estimate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 26 variants in Janata a closer estimate. With HMT , you can never be so sure.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

A year back someone made a pdf file with names and pictures. Dont remember who. Also had asked me to share a pic or two.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Minor deviation from HMT...Enicar "Seapearl" W.O.W.T


----------



## jayanth.11235 (Feb 10, 2015)

_Truly a Koh-i-Noor

_













​


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Found this gem ...Sartaj Blue Dial changes the hue with the angle. This is very different from the other blue variant which I have.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sudip said:


> A year back someone made a pdf file with names and pictures. Dont remember who. Also had asked me to share a pic or two.


Is it possible to request the author to make it available for other enthusiasts to read? after all a reasonable author would like someone to read also .


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

HMT Prakruti


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

My gold face Sona arrived today. Looks really nice, except the face is skewed a few degrees clockwise. Not very noticeable from a distance, but...









The crown is very stiff to wind, and it's difficult to pull it out to adjust the time.

It's too early to know if it keeps time well. It cost pennies, so worst case scenario is I order another one from a different seller and keep this as a parts watch.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Is it possible to request the author to make it available for other enthusiasts to read? after all a reasonable author would like someone to read also .


The author has agreed and shall share it soon for all of us to read. Till the time it comes out in the open, the document has 100 documented and many more need to be updated yet probably some 50 more.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Story of the twins separated at birth*



jayanth.11235 said:


> On completing 10th standard in 1982 my father bought his first ever wrist watch............. been through different things and finally reunited after almost 33 years.


Dear Jayanth, its interesting to read your story of hmt


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

It looks like the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) will be taking over two HMT plants:
HMT space to tick again for ISRO - The Hindu


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

Well my gold Sona with the skewed dial is keeping good time, even though I've resigned myself to it being a "reconditioned" example. I'll keep a lookout for a better one.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kj2757 said:


> It looks like the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) will be taking over two HMT plants:
> HMT space to tick again for ISRO - The Hindu


taking over the land where the plants stood.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

just Love this one


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

watch on my wrist today...Ashok blue


----------



## roamer_fan (May 30, 2016)

kj2757 said:


> It looks like the Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) will be taking over two HMT plants:
> HMT space to tick again for ISRO - The Hindu


Sadly i suspect that it's just for the land, and that the watch making equipment will be recycled and end up as Tata Nano's!


----------



## roamer_fan (May 30, 2016)

A question for the experts here - how many different Kohinoor blue faces are there? I have seen a vibrant metallic blue, and a light blue. I suspect the light blue is a redial.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Found another blue variant of Suraj...looks so different from the navy blue dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

roamer_fan said:


> A question for the experts here - how many different Kohinoor blue faces are there? I have seen a vibrant metallic blue, and a light blue. I suspect the light blue is a redial.


The variants are too many in each models! 
Kohinoor certainly did came in different blue shades...even some of the blue dialed onea which I have, each one is individualistic. Take a bow for HMT.


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

What do you rely on to distinguish original HMTs from redials? In other words, how do you know that blue variant didn't come from some backyard operation?

(The answer is probably "years of experience", but there's no harm in asking!)


----------



## roamer_fan (May 30, 2016)

I always look at the dial for the outer lume dots, that tends to indicate a factory HMT Kohinoor dial. That and a raised HMT and not a printed HMT on the dial.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

HMT Pilot black dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

roamer_fan said:


> I always look at the dial for the outer lume dots, that tends to indicate a factory HMT Kohinoor dial. That and a raised HMT and not a printed HMT on the dial.


Well you have answered it! The dial, indices, lume location also varies with different kohinoors. It is also true that none of the after market dials can match with the original factory produced ones. You will know it with all certainty...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kohinoor blue


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Surajs...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...textured Kohinoor (similar to Bahadur)


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

That's a really interesting dial. I like it!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Surajs...


That second Suraj from left reminds me of Seiko 5 Automatic watch


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Any info on hmt website?


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Winding time on Labour Day. Each one has a different story be it ghost seller or scrap market or getting mad about procuring a TBC or a local watch repair shop selling off an Oris. The whole fun is the hunt. The best part is getting to know so many people.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

I have these 3 Suraj, all in a different cases. My favourite is the last one.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Avinash in two different forms.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Vijay with cross hair dual tone green.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Its me and thanks to HMT for having my namesake. Only thing thats a mystery for me is, does anyone has a black in this.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....Vijay WD


----------



## roamer_fan (May 30, 2016)

I am always amazed at the same name used in different cases. Was this because they were made in different factories?



sudip said:


> I have these 3 Suraj, all in a different cases. My favourite is the last one.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Fiddling with some of them.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Little off topic. Visual comparison of an Orient Bambino vs HMT Janata. Just to document it son that whenever someone buys it, has a ready visual reckoner


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sudip said:


> Little off topic. Visual comparison of an Orient Bambino vs HMT Janata. Just to document it son that whenever someone buys it, has a ready visual reckoner


lovely shot


----------



## srin80 (Dec 28, 2015)

My father had the silver Avinash. Have been waiting a long time to catch a glimpse of that one. Seems like all the other Avinash we have on the forum are brightly coloured


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

sudip said:


> Avinash in two different forms.


@srin80 is this the one?


----------



## srin80 (Dec 28, 2015)

It is indeed. In my excitement on seeing the watch after so long, I hit the "reply" button instead of "reply with quote" on your post. Silly me!



sudip said:


> @srin80 is this the one?


----------



## srin80 (Dec 28, 2015)

And here's the latest addition to the family (heartfelt thanks to @hari317). Just arrived at my doorstep.


----------



## Ashutosh0231 (Jan 23, 2017)

What a lovely strap on the Janta!!



sudip said:


> Little off topic. Visual comparison of an Orient Bambino vs HMT Janata. Just to document it son that whenever someone buys it, has a ready visual reckoner


----------



## Ashutosh0231 (Jan 23, 2017)

I guess this is a legit HMT, in its heart and soul. Thank you Mark!!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Such Fantastic watches posted over the last few days.

Amit.D lovely collection in particular the Blue Rohit and the Prakruti

Vikrama, seems you came across the Chinar lot in Bang , Chirag , Pramod, Janata super deluxe, Sunil, excellent catch and lovely pics.

Sudip ji quite a variety in your collection and as always Awesome pics.And true the real fun is in the Hunt.

Congratulations srin80 on getting a genuine Hmt Blue Hand Pilot.

For as long as I can remember , was fascinated by the Bahadur pic posted by FatehBajwa, yuh the one with the green Nato..
Sharing pics of the two variants of Pattern Dial Bahadur that I found , on Steel , havent managed the Nato yet;-)

*Hmt Bahadur Steel* - This one's with Steel/White Dial, The logo, Indices(Lumed), hands are steel lumed. 








*Hmt Bahadur Gold* - This has light gold Dial. Indices , Logo, hands(with black line) are gold.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Till the time I get the PDF file of the Janata collection I am posting some of my Janata watches and for quick reference, couple of them are aftermarket dials, figure out which ones. Having said that I still love those after market dials which in other countries are referred to as modded dials. This is the best way one can spend his time while being a forced bachelor. 
#HMTJanata Lot 1









Star Janata with Golden Indices








Hari pls have mercy or pray for me, you know what I mean.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today... Pilot Yellow


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today... Kalyan Automatic


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Timeless beauty....Pilot Black dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Found Vikram in black dial...though this is not the case which it usually comes with


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Chirag Grey...two tone mania!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

srin80 said:


> And here's the latest addition to the family (heartfelt thanks to @hari317). Just arrived at my doorstep.


Congratulations! Srin80, Lucky you  and nice shot of white pilot.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Ashutosh0231 said:


> I guess this is a legit HMT, in its heart and soul. Thank you Mark!!


Beautiful Airawat watch. Congratulations Ashutosh


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

BHEL Janata


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The TBC Janata. 2 fellows out of frame.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

sudip said:


> The TBC Janata. 2 fellows out of frame.


Love that cork strap. Where did you get it?

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Chetans....


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Manas brown dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch for Sunday...Pilot white with blue hands


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today... Shrawan the Golden nugget!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

The flamboyant watch which I loved to have but dread to wear....Chanakya!!


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Aditya on my wrist.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Kranthi GD


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The Mona Darling watch....Robert


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

Delivery today, a really nice Jawan, which joins my White Pilot & Pilot.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...1979 Ajeeth Green


----------



## roamer_fan (May 30, 2016)

I like the 5 6 and 7


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Rachana YD , the Quartz looking mechanical watch


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Kishen
Never bothered to see the case back, a casual glance and my eyes almost popped out. 
23.5 OMG


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Amar in Black Dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Rohit grey


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Allwyn deep blue dial...1981 made automatic


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely watches posted, Excellent pics by All.

This CSD Jawan ( This comes with hacking)I had posted earlier, Hari had asked for share some more pics, Sorry for the Delay.

But for the fantastic post by Aditya Sambhare , I wouldn't have searched for it.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Lovely watches posted, Excellent pics by All.
> 
> This CSD Jawan ( This comes with hacking)I had posted earlier, Hari had asked for share some more pics, Sorry for the Delay.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. The Stop Seconds lever is clearly visible in the picture above.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Thanks for sharing. The Stop Seconds lever is clearly visible in the picture above.


Yes , Thats why I shared the pic. 
One more pic of the movement.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Kailash blue dial (TV type)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kailash trilogy....


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Cannot stop going gaga about this Allwyn Blue Automatic....even HMT people grudgingly admit that Allwyn watch quality is better than theirs!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Allwyn brown textured dial...handwound model. The strap design is also very attractive.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Jawan getting an apt two piece nato.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Allwyn brown textured dial...handwound model. The strap design is also very attractive.


Its dark grey I believe


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Haven't worn this one in a while, think I'll keep it on all weekend.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Arjun BD..watch on my wrist today


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

TV type casing...Kailash, Allwyn and Harsha


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Babumoshai, that's brown dial!!



sudip said:


> Vikrama said:
> 
> 
> > Allwyn brown textured dial...handwound model. The strap design is also very attractive.
> ...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kanchan !...one more variant with different hands


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kanchan saga!..each one is unique in its own way


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

sudip said:


> The Mona Darling watch....Robert


My Monalisa says "Hi" to your Mona!


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Jawan


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Up close with the Jawan


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...needs no introduction!


----------



## srin80 (Dec 28, 2015)

Gorgeous!


Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...needs no introduction!
> 
> View attachment 11828042


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Vikrama

One help needed can you re-post the pics of shakti variants you have.
Unable to find in the thread so please dont mind in reposting the pics.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

udaymalar said:


> Hi Vikrama
> 
> One help needed can you re-post the pics of shakti variants you have.
> Unable to find in the thread so please dont mind in reposting the pics.
> ...


Here you go!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today.... Sarathi Grey dial (with a beautiful & sturdy strap)


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

HMT Taurus for the day


----------



## san2411 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...needs no introduction!
> 
> View attachment 11828042


Beautiful. I am new to hmt watches. Could you please tell what model is it ?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

san2411 said:


> Vikrama said:
> 
> 
> > Watch on my wrist today...needs no introduction!
> ...


HMT "Skeleton"


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....Janata WD


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Brothers in arms.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

sudip said:


> Brothers in arms.


Jawanonka Batallion!


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

found these with my dealer...


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

HMT Akbar on my wrist..


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

HMT Kohinoor textured with Air Mail...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Jayanth Black dial an NOS piece...looks very similar to Shalimar black except for the casing.


----------



## san2411 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vikrama said:


> HMT "Skeleton"


Thanks Vikrama

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Torbjorn said:


> Love that cork strap. Where did you get it?
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


Now I have one too! First out for trial is silver dial Ashok










Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

HMT Sainik for the day.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today.....Kohinoor copper dial


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Akarsh... Akarsh...


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Found this... Looks to be Prakash...


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

finally chetak on my wrist.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)




----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Allwyn Skely-Quartz


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)




----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

HMT Vishal on my wrist..


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

the one said:


> Allwyn Skely-Quartz
> 
> View attachment 11872826


Sir, thats a beautiful skeleton watch. Surprised to know its from Allywn. Never heard or seen it before. Could you please throw some more light on this watch like how this watch got into your collection? Whats the story behind?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Sudip Bhai, as usual wonderful pictures from your end. I feel no wrong in saying that you belong to the Advertisement department of this thread   Your photography skills are wonderful.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> Sudip Bhai, as usual wonderful pictures from your end. I feel no wrong in saying that you belong to the Advertisement department of this thread   Your photography skills are wonderful.


Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Today I had a local watchmaker, who lives only a few minutes away from my house, replace a cracked crystal on a HMT Jawan.

Here's what it looked like before:







The crack went all the way down to the bezel, and had been growing slowly over time since it first appeared.

Now with the new crystal:


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice Job GuessWho. 
Awesome Pics Sudipji 


jalal-akbar said:


> Sir, thats a beautiful skeleton watch. Surprised to know its from Allywn. Never heard or seen it before. Could you please throw some more light on this watch like how this watch got into your collection? Whats the story behind?


Thanks jalal-akbar ,Glad you liked it too , its quite a looker . As far as I know Allwyn made Skely in Quartz , Automatic, and Hand wind The Pic I shared now is quartz,Not much of a story ;-), searching only for such type of specific unique models, a friend helped me get it. The Auto Skely pics I had shared earlier, did you miss that? reposting a shot here.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice pic of the Allwyn Quartz Skeleton. Thanks to you all, we get to see some really nice pieces.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

the one said:


> Nice Job GuessWho.
> Awesome Pics Sudipji
> 
> Thanks jalal-akbar ,Glad you liked it too , its quite a looker . As far as I know Allwyn made Skely in Quartz , Automatic, and Hand wind The Pic I shared now is quartz,Not much of a story ;-), searching only for such type of specific unique models, a friend helped me get it. The Auto Skely pics I had shared earlier, did you miss that? reposting a shot here.


Super pic. The Automatic skeleton is owned only by 37 people in this NOS condition as per my knowledge. There were some 200 of these made. The model did not go down well with the customers. Maybe it was ahead of its time. The company dumped these with one of the dealers before they shut shop.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Hmt nass 06


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Did somebody mentioned Allwyn ?!

Allwyn handwound...watch on my wrist today.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Dinakar, the aptly named Sun dialed watch....on my wrist today


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Hmt Ravi


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

HMT Meghdoot automatic...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Jawan on my wrist today...


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today..Hmt Sona...courtesy Mr Hari..


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Deepak Yellow dial


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Hmt Kanchan


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

the one said:


> Thanks jalal-akbar ,Glad you liked it too , its quite a looker . As far as I know Allwyn made Skely in Quartz , Automatic, and Hand wind The Pic I shared now is quartz,Not much of a story ;-), searching only for such type of specific unique models, a friend helped me get it. The Auto Skely pics I had shared earlier, did you miss that? reposting a shot here.


Sir, thanks for the reply. Yes i knew that Allwyn Auto skely, saw it many times on the forums. That pic is beautiful. Looks like a real time machine of some sci-fi movies


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today...Hmt nass 06





Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today...Hmt Ravi





Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today..Hmt Sona...courtesy Mr Hari..





Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today...Hmt Kanchan


Dear Amit, All of your watches are beautiful and that pictures are damn clean. Simply superb


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1983 Sainik..


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

One more Jawan ....


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....Jayanth brushed GD


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks dear Jalal


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today..Hmt Misuni


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

hi guys, any reference for a good watch repair shop in bangalore that I can take my ailing Pilot to? I have two other smaller foreign brands also that I need looking at, but the Pilot is first priority. I live in Bangalore, Koramangala area, so anything nearby will be perfect.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Janata ...B & W


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Subhash ..Watch on my wrist today


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today..Hmt Sona...courtesy Mr Hari..





Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today...Hmt Kanchan


Amazing Shots Amit D, perfect focus, the watches stand out , like a3D effect.and as Jalal-akbar said very clean . I loved the Shot of Ravi, you have captured the pattern on the dial.



sudip said:


> Super pic. The Automatic skeleton is owned only by 37 people in this NOS condition as per my knowledge. There were some 200 of these made. The model did not go down well with the customers. Maybe it was ahead of its time. The company dumped these with one of the dealers before they shut shop.


Thanks for the Info Sudipji.
Vikrama Nice variants of Jawan in particular the Pattern Jayanth, its case is also different than the usual.

I dont remember sharing a pic of this Kranthi variant,

Hmt Kranthi Pattern
Dial also has color shading.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

The One!! Thanks for keeping the bar raising and motivating by showing rare models all the time !!


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The madness is over. After getting it and then "day robbery " by a friend and its finally here today.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Some strap combo for the Cadbury Gems


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kajal GD....Watch on my wrist today


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Sartaj blue..with matching straps


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Chirag YD


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

My latest Sona.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

After a long wait I could finally own the essence of HMT. Nothing great about it, its just another watch, but the name is THE thing. One of my most happy moments collecting HMT.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Different shades of cobalt blue Kohinoor


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Shades of Gautam Grey dial...same dial looks different at various angles!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...Chirag YD
> 
> View attachment 11966658


Very nice, I just got my Chirag on Friday and wore it all weekend. Thanks Hari!







Perhaps one of you could clarify something for me.. I believe the word "Chirag" (چراگ in Urdu if I'm not mistaken) translates to English as "Lamp". Is this the correct translation?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

GuessWho said:


> Vikrama said:
> 
> 
> > Watch on my wrist today...Chirag YD
> ...


Rag here refers to colours. Chirag can be taken as brilliant colours. The dial of Chirag is never monotonous you see!


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Bling is on. Waiting for the black one to join the party.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Vikrama said:


> Rag here refers to colours. Chirag can be taken as brilliant colours. The dial of Chirag is never monotonous you see!


That certainly makes more sense than lamp, thank you for the explanation!


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Though not the one that my father wore in the later stage of his life but a same one. Though not an NOS but still gives solace.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

One of the attractive dial of Vijay...


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today..Hmt Shalimar..


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

If I may offer a correction. 49 NOS pieces owned by 38 people is what I am thinking. Customers were definitely skeptical about this watch. Especially the quad-skeleton design - while appealing, was leaving people wondering about the total skeleton missing from the dial.



sudip said:


> Super pic. The Automatic skeleton is owned only by 37 people in this NOS condition as per my knowledge. There were some 200 of these made. The model did not go down well with the customers. Maybe it was ahead of its time. The company dumped these with one of the dealers before they shut shop.


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes, Lamp is also true in Urdu.



GuessWho said:


> Very nice, I just got my Chirag on Friday and wore it all weekend. Thanks Hari!
> View attachment 11969162
> 
> Perhaps one of you could clarify something for me.. I believe the word "Chirag" (چراگ in Urdu if I'm not mistaken) translates to English as "Lamp". Is this the correct translation?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today..Shakti


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Gautam group!...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's one that just showed up

The Kanchan Supreme





















Love the case design of this one


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Janata patterened dial...watch on my wrist today


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

My only Inoxgold. For me it is the funniest watch ever made by HMT. Roman on dial and bezel.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Ashraya


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Jhalak the Himesh Reshamia watch


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Trishul


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Pankaj


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Red hot Chirag


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Those Lugs - Crabs


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The White Tareeq


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Some Rajat pictures.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch onmy wrist today.....Amrut


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Nothing matches the classic look of uncomplicated white dial....Ashok WD Chinar made


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Guess this one


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Kohinoor Black


----------



## roamer_fan (May 30, 2016)

i am wearing a Kohinoor Black dial right now. One of my favourite watches! 
It is identical to this watch, except for a logo under the '17 Jewels', and a silver second hand. 

Has anyone replaced the acrylic crystal on a Kohinoor with something a little classier? Glass? Domed?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....1965 West end, hand wound with date


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...NASS 09 Blue dial


----------



## srin80 (Dec 28, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Watch onmy wrist today.....Amrut


Wow! Didn't know they had an Amrut.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Chirag Blue dial (one of my initial purchases)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Akash made for BHEL...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1977 Pilot black patterned dial....


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Got this in today







Put the Chirag back on the stand while I took the Vijay our for a test drive


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....Avinash Black dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....Automatic (precursor to Rajat) with an interesting back case


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Found some appealing HMT Quartz watches ....


----------



## viisshnu (Jun 9, 2017)

Unfortunately this is the only HMT I have currently. Yes, its banged up a bit after 10 years of (ab)use. Hope you like the pics


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

It does not look that bad afterall!
It appears to be in good condition.
Enjoy your HMT whether it is 1 or 1000.



viisshnu said:


> Unfortunately this is the only HMT I have currently. Yes, its banged up a bit after 10 years of (ab)use. Hope you like the pics
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12076234&d=1497018195"]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....Pratap WD


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Found this amazing Rajat with tinted dial..1976 made


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

WIS should please be very careful when considering the purchase of new old stock HMT watches. As well as the usual suspects offering Pilots at $120 or more for which they paid INR2400 or less, there are some even less scrupulous ebay sellers currently offering frankenwatches with non-HMT dials and mocked-up fake HMT boxes. While those looking to buy NOS HMT watches are currently firmly between a rock and a hard place, I would urge everyone to please research their prospective purchases carefully. Here, as an example, is a listing for a Sona franken which I found on ebay.com just now. I wasn't looking for it. HMT SONA GOLDEN WATCH BRAND NEW OLD STOCK VINTAGE COLLECTION

The seller wants $40 for their frankenwatch and fake box. Here is one of his photos of what he is selling. Please do not be deceived into believing that just because it costs more than a real Sona cost when new, it must be genuine, as it is most certainly not:


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

A rare to find Kajal white with copper brown anodised case...


----------



## rayasuresh (May 29, 2017)

Hi all,
I had gone through most of the pages here, Thanks to all seniors for great collection, great posts and knowledge sharing. 
Was in search of slim mechanical watch and ultimately landed on to HMT Sona.
I am absolutely new to HMT. Searched a lot in bangalore. Finally took janata, wd pilot, jubilee, wd sona karna & kanchan. Hope i had paid hefty amount for these watches but not sure of authenticity.
Thanks to all members for sharing amazing pics and their knowledge and keeping the forum actuve since 2011. You all insipired me in buying great made in India watches. 3 cheers to Pandeyji, Hari, Fatwa, Vikarma, Jalal and all contributing members whom i hav missed names here hip hip hooray. ?
? Thanks ? 
Suresh


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> A rare to find Kajal white with copper brown anodised case...


Very uncommon find. Congrats. Also to obtain the copper color is somewhat uncommon. Black and golden yellow are more common while anodising aluminium. 
Best,
hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rayasuresh said:


> Hi all,
> I had gone through most of the pages here, Thanks to all seniors for great collection, great posts and knowledge sharing.
> Was in search of slim mechanical watch and ultimately landed on to HMT Sona.
> I am absolutely new to HMT. Searched a lot in bangalore. Finally took janata, wd pilot, jubilee, wd sona karna & kanchan. Hope i had paid hefty amount for these watches but not sure of authenticity.
> ...


I feel Bangalore is at the moment the best place to obtain HMTs since it was the headquarters. I have read online that there is a 'not for profit ' collectors group active there which might be willing to guide you and help you confirm authenticity of your purchases. All the best.


----------



## viisshnu (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you Vikrama.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...1979 Jayanth Brown dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Pratap trilogy...


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today..Hmt Pilot Red


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today..Hmt Pilot Red


Nice!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Heera purple dial


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Pramod WD..watch on my wrist today


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Pramod WD..watch on my wrist today


Lovely watch.


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

From lurking this thread, it seems to have become a safe haven for a bit of on-wrist HMT love. This is my first such watch, what appears to be a Janata redial. I cleaned and regulated the movement without opening it, cleaned the dial and hands, and polished the crystal. Then I sprung for a NATO strap, but I would like to complement this lovely little watch with a tanned leather strap in the future. When she arrived, the movement was running out of accuracy range around -100sec/day. I've had this watch on and kept it wound for 2 days (or about 40 hours now) and it has run +1.4! Take care of your watches and they will take care of you. Even with the strap purchase my total from India to Florida was still under $30.00.

All in all, not bad for an amateur watch enthusiast.





Enjoy what you wear!


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Miles_Wilson said:


> From lurking this thread, it seems to have become a safe haven for a bit of on-wrist HMT love. This is my first such watch, what appears to be a Janata redial. I cleaned and regulated the movement without opening it, cleaned the dial and hands, and polished the crystal. Then I sprung for a NATO strap, but I would like to complement this lovely little watch with a tanned leather strap in the future. When she arrived, the movement was running out of accuracy range around -100sec/day. I've had this watch on and kept it wound for 2 days (or about 40 hours now) and it has run +1.4! Take care of you watches and they will take care of you. Even with the strap purchase my total from India to Florida was still under $30.00.
> 
> All in all, not bad for an amateur watch enthusiast.
> 
> Enjoy what you wear!


Love the color and sheen on that NATO, link pls!


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

kkindaface said:


> Love the color and sheen on that NATO, link pls!


Most of my NATO's are from Ague Trading Co. Kody (theague here on WUS) is a great guy and has offered quite a broad selection for a small online retailer.

https://www.aguetradingco.com/collections/18-mm/products/18-khaki-nylon

This one is called "The Kalama"

Do note that it is 20mm longer than your usual NATO would be. (280 vs 300mm for this strap.) My puny 6.75" wrists cause me to notice this as I had to loop the strap through the hardware and then back again to tuck the end in, but it's all about how you wear your NATO's anyway.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Miles_Wilson said:


> From lurking this thread, it seems to have become a safe haven for a bit of on-wrist HMT love. This is my first such watch, what appears to be a Janata redial. I cleaned and regulated the movement without opening it, cleaned the dial and hands, and polished the crystal. Then I sprung for a NATO strap, but I would like to complement this lovely little watch with a tanned leather strap in the future. When she arrived, the movement was running out of accuracy range around -100sec/day. I've had this watch on and kept it wound for 2 days (or about 40 hours now) and it has run +1.4! Take care of your watches and they will take care of you. Even with the strap purchase my total from India to Florida was still under $30.00.
> 
> All in all, not bad for an amateur watch enthusiast.
> 
> ...


Great!
Savour your HMT moments! The watches will last a lifetime.!


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Vikrama said:


> Great!
> Savour your HMT moments! The watches will last a lifetime.!


I believe this is the 0231?



















At some point in the future I would like to learn how I can properly clean, lubricate, and regulate watch movements.

With the prices of learning mostly going towards the proper tools, starting with a batch of such inexpensive HMT movements (being that they are a derivative of the Citizen 0201) seems like the best possible way to go!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Miles_Wilson said:


> Vikrama said:
> 
> 
> > Great!
> ...


Yes. It is.
All the best for attempting overhauling HMT movement all by yourself. 
If you succeed well, then wow..you can keep all your watches in pristine condition without ever depending on repairer.
Even I dream about servicing my watches all by myself. Pipedream for me may be!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

The "KOHINOOR" (all capitals for unknown reasons!) grey dial with a distinct Vinay casing ....Chinar made


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Shakti on my wrist..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Shakti on my wrist..


lovely watch


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> The "KOHINOOR" (all capitals for unknown reasons!) grey dial with a distinct Vinay casing ....Chinar made


really superb!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Antiques restored!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Antiques restored!


wow. The HES Stella was really popular, even we had one. The bim bam clock brings back fond memories. Enjoy!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Its time for Roman moon phase!!...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Its time for Roman moon phase!!...


nice. Imagine, it was so readily available at HMT Dadar in 2010 when i started my journey


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Great pics by Vikrama and Amit. Nice collection. Carry On!

My watch for today...hmt Vijay NL


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> nice. Imagine, it was so readily available at HMT Dadar in 2010 when i started my journey


Yes Hari!
Lot of other goodies were available effortlessly a couple of years ago, when most of us were in deep hibernation!
But, not all is lost...goodies are still coming out; one at a time 

Even I was surprised when I got hold of this Roman moon phase, which I thought was extinct.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Allwyn Automatic


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing watches posted by everybody.

Hmt Karna .

The Silver pattern(similar to sona) variant of the Karna,light patina on the dial too, steel 3 piece case.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

the one said:


> Amazing watches posted by everybody.
> 
> Hmt Karna .
> 
> ...


Is the rest of the case also the same as the Sona? In that case it is a silver Sona except that Sona means gold, I know that 

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Torbjorn said:


> Is the rest of the case also the same as the Sona? In that case it is a silver Sona except that Sona means gold, I know that
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


Its a three piece case , same as sona case, the top, the case and the back . The diff is sona case is brass , gold plated with steel back, Karna case is all steel , the size too differs slightly, Karna is said to be smaller and slimmer,
Karna too comes in diff dial variants , the plain grey is commonly seen, the pattern and plain white are a bit hard to come by. Yes Sona does mean Gold. Hmt may have named Karna from Mahabharat, however that's just a guess.Open to additional/other info.
Hope that's what you wanted to know.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

the one said:


> Its a three piece case , same as sona case, the top, the case and the back . The diff is sona case is brass , gold plated with steel back, Karna case is all steel , the size too differs slightly, Karna is said to be smaller and slimmer,
> Karna too comes in diff dial variants , the plain grey is commonly seen, the pattern and plain white are a bit hard to come by. Yes Sona does mean Gold. Hmt may have named Karna from Mahabharat, however that's just a guess.Open to additional/other info.
> Hope that's what you wanted to know.


Thanks for sharing your knowledge mate,
Torb

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

My latest finds..


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

and Janata on my wrist..


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Where can I buy these watches?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist... textured Suraj


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Found one more interesting Kajal Deluxe with greenish brown casing and a distinct HMT strap! This case colour is very distinct like the copper brown anodized case, posted sometime back. The beauty is it has 8205 movement!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

A very unique Tareeq ..golden textured dial with golden bezel ring on steel casing


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kohinoor never fails to amaze by its sheer brilliant dial design! You simply cannot resist these beauties, though you know very well that you cannot find/buy all the Kohinoors made by HMT. I am finding out; Kohinoor is an ocean and hats-off to HMT Chinar for making such dazzling beauties!


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Vikrama said:


> Kohinoor never fails to amaze by its sheer brilliant dial design! You simply cannot resist these beauties, though you know very well that you cannot find/buy all the Kohinoors made by HMT. I am finding out; Kohinoor is an ocean and hats-off to HMT Chinar for making such dazzling beauties!


Lovely Kohinoor you've got there Vikrama. Are all of these case variations factory original , even the square one?

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Personally I never managed to get a hold of anything other than the most common configurations. Sporting a classic white dial today. 









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Torbjorn said:


> Lovely Kohinoor you've got there Vikrama. Are all of these case variations factory original , even the square one?
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


Thank You Torbjorn!
Yes. These are factory legitimate pieces 1977 made. Retired HMT people have told me several times that, Kohinoor had come in several casings (Vinay, Vijay). The dial types are also innumerable they say; and I am also finding out so!


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....Hmt Pilot white dial


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Vikrama said:


> Thank You Torbjorn!
> Yes. These are factory legitimate pieces 1977 made. Retired HMT people have told me several times that, Kohinoor had come in several casings (Vinay, Vijay). The dial types are also innumerable they say; and I am also finding out so!


Thanks for the info Vikrama,
Best
Torbjorn

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today....Hmt Pilot white dial


A few years back there was a lot of buzz on the forum about the very elusive and scarce white dial Pilots. It looked like this one, I think, with the red second hands. Then first there came a limited edition forum special with blue second hand and special case back, and The popularity of this seems to have resulted in a ordinary production run with the commonly used casebac, with blue second hand. So this watch that you got there is that one of the original ones or yet another variation of a later production?

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't know exactly but I had purchased it around 1.8 years back.



Torbjorn said:


> A few years back there was a lot of buzz on the forum about the very elusive and scarce white dial Pilots. It looked like this one, I think, with the red second hands. Then first there came a limited edition forum special with blue second hand and special case back, and The popularity of this seems to have resulted in a ordinary production run with the commonly used casebac, with blue second hand. So this watch that you got there is that one of the original ones or yet another variation of a later production?
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

HMT Swarna on my wrist.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Praveen


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today....Hmt Pilot white dial


very nice picture!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

School of Rajats!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...Praveen


Praveen also means "expert" and this watch certainly shows off HMT's expertise in dial making.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> School of Rajats!


well done!


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....Hmt Nass 12


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....Hmt EGGG 55


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Kohinoor arabic


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Hate the Quartz, but could not think of letting go a HMT! A bold Roman Chrono..


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1978 NOS Janata....watch for this Sunday


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> 1978 NOS Janata....watch for this Sunday


Lovely coined dial.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

HMT Pratap on my wrist..


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Being a little bold. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Kanchan


----------



## srin80 (Dec 28, 2015)

Bold is beautiful


sudip said:


> Being a little bold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Ready to attack


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Just that retro one


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Jawan


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Sometimes I see an odd Allwyn or Similar popping up on this thread. Taking a cue from those I am sharing #macromania with the Allwyn Throb. This may be deleted if it violate thread rules. 
Hope tou guys like it as much as I liked clicking them.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....Omkar


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Crab jaws. This is killing me.


Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today....Omkar
> 
> View attachment 12328913
> View attachment 12328915


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Sunny ☀ day


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Maurya WD


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today.....Sourab Supreme YD


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Jawahar for the day


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today....Hmt Nass 12


That strap is extraordinary!!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello Hari, recently when i was winding my hmt watch i got one basic but serious doubt. My doubt is that when i wind my 17J hand winding watch the power reserve last for say approx 36 hours. I understand that this is because of the potential energy stored in that string because of winding. Now my doubt is why don't we increase the length of that spring to reserve more power so that my watch can tick for few more hours than just 36 hours? Is this possible? or the length of that spring has been designed with some mathematical equations so as to discharge power for upto 36 hrs? Whereas I have two China made hand winding watches which discharges power up to 48 hrs. Yes seriously 48 hours. Why that so? What determines the power reserve factor actually? Please clarify my confusion  I hope you got my point.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Chetak brown dial


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

retro...

Nana ki Ghadi (Grandfather's watch) hmt priya, brass casing, and three decades...


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today.....Sourab Supreme YD


yellow one looks better than the black. Dial seems to balance the blingy gold very well.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hello Hari, recently when i was winding my hmt watch i got one basic but serious doubt. My doubt is that when i wind my 17J hand winding watch the power reserve last for say approx 36 hours. I understand that this is because of the potential energy stored in that string because of winding. Now my doubt is why don't we increase the length of that spring to reserve more power so that my watch can tick for few more hours than just 36 hours? Is this possible? or the length of that spring has been designed with some mathematical equations so as to discharge power for upto 36 hrs? Whereas I have two China made hand winding watches which discharges power up to 48 hrs. Yes seriously 48 hours. Why that so? What determines the power reserve factor actually? Please clarify my confusion  I hope you got my point.


hi Jalal 
i feel it is a three variable problem. Access to High technology materials, long service life and long power reserve. Space is limited inside a movement. So for a given Main spring barrel size it is a trade off between power reserve and long service life. High tech is needed to achieve both goals simultaneously. Like seiko Spron. Towards the end hmt was finding it difficult to source hair springs and mainsprings since their previous European sources simply refused to supply for some reason. They raised multiple tenders to no avail. 
Hmt had built some in house mainspring and hairspring facilities but they were not maintained, staff retired and the facilities died a natural death much before hmtwl died. Thus the import denial problem.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> hi Jalal
> i feel it is a three variable problem. Access to High technology materials, long service life and long power reserve. Space is limited inside a movement. So for a given Main spring barrel size it is a trade off between power reserve and long service life. High tech is needed to achieve both goals simultaneously. Like seiko Spron. Towards the end hmt was finding it difficult to source hair springs and mainsprings since their previous European sources simply refused to supply for some reason. They raised multiple tenders to no avail.
> Hmt had built some in house mainspring and hairspring facilities but they were not maintained, staff retired and the facilities died a natural death much before hmtwl died. Thus the import denial problem.


Double barrels will give a power reserve of 48 hours. I doubt whether HMT has any such model ? The Favre Leuba "SeaCheif" which I have a double barrel configuration (despite being so thin) for this duration . It takes about 55 crown rotation while winding.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

ruminance said:


> yellow one looks better than the black. Dial seems to balance the blingy gold very well.


White Sourab supreme looks much better & elegant than BD or YD. I will post the picture once I locate the watch, which is lying somewhere in my house!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...another dial variant of Roman Alarm


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Sourab Supreme BD


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

HMT Vijay on my wrist.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks like Chetak never got its due...always played the underdog


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

An angel passed by and gave this to me. The most unusual HMT Kohinoor I have seen. Just 12 Raised indices and that metallic Grey dial.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Roman(cing) a Jubilee. Wound and ready to wear but the rains  back to Orient Mako XL


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Saathi


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

*Dare if you can answer this** (Just for fun) *

Hello friends! Here is one interesting question to all of you. Dare if you can answer.

Consider a fictitious scenario like this&#8230;.

Govt. of India has indicated hmt watches as a part of Indian heritage and wants to make one horology museum out of it. So it has issued a notice asking all hmt watch collectors to deposit their respective collections with Govt. of India. Yes, an individual can keep only one watch with them. Rest of the watches will be considered as property of Govt.

Now dare to answer this&#8230;Which is the _*only one hmt watch*_ which you would like to keep with you _*for the rest of your life*_ and let go the other ones ? If possible reason why you want to keep only that watch with you? It could be Automatic, Handwind or Quartz. Express your feelings. Remember, only one watch.

(I request Hari ji, Prashanth Ji, Sudip Ji, Mr. Vikrama to definitely answer this  and yes of course everyone's reply will make this more interesting


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> *Dare if you can answer this** (Just for fun) *
> 
> Hello friends! Here is one interesting question to all of you. Dare if you can answer.
> 
> ...


It's very easy for me, it will the pilot black dial with red seconds hand and blue text.... that is the one that got me hooked.

But wait....there's this chirag blue dial....what about the rajat guilloche.....oh I forgot my grandpa's kohinoor and my dad's kajal.....hmm there's this red pilot that I kept for my son to use.....well, sorry buddy no can do....the govt of India can take it easy, nothing is coming from my box. Lol!


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> *Dare if you can answer this** (Just for fun) *
> 
> Hello friends! Here is one interesting question to all of you. Dare if you can answer.
> 
> ...


I'll suggest gov to have just one watch of each model or variation, then so much sacrifice won't be required. And anway 'abolition of private property' kind of socialism is not going to come in India, it wasn't here even at the height of the socialistic bias of our polity. The other kind 'nationalisation' or government ownership of the commanding heights of industry also didn't fare well. Now as the 'national' hmt is no more, hope atleast watch collecting becomes as capitalistic as it can. It would be a fitting tribute to hmt, from capitalist collectors keeping another well-intentioned socialist legacy gone wrong alive.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> *Dare if you can answer this** (Just for fun) *
> 
> Hello friends! Here is one interesting question to all of you. Dare if you can answer.
> 
> ...


It will the CTC (Calcutta Tram Company) Centenary Jubilee.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

It was a winding day and my daughter sports a Saathi.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist....Jhalak


----------



## roamer_fan (May 30, 2016)

sudip said:


> It will the CTC (Calcutta Tram Company) Centenary Jubilee.


Sir, could you post a photo of this timepiece?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> *Dare if you can answer this** (Just for fun) *
> 
> Hello friends! Here is one interesting question to all of you. Dare if you can answer.
> 
> ...


I think I will hang on to my Leo.


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

My HMT collection on new straps:










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely watches posted ,the Different Jawan by Sudipji and Kohinoor models ,Omkar , Janata TBC 
Amazing Shots By Amit D 
Vikrama Vintage Tareeq is superb,beautiful Praveen dial it needs suitable hands and case



Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist....Jhalak


Nice, looks Different.Like something missing.



hari317 said:


> I think I will hang on to my Leo.


 cannot be anything else, Hari



phlebas said:


> My HMT collection on new straps:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


The one on the blue hand Pilot looks awesome, perlon is it?


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

the one said:


> Lovely watches posted ,the Different Jawan by Sudipji and Kohinoor models ,Omkar , Janata TBC
> Amazing Shots By Amit D
> Vikrama Vintage Tareeq is superb,beautiful Praveen dial it needs suitable hands and case
> 
> ...


Yep, from WatchObsession. It's a White Pilot I bought a few years ago.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Janata BD steel TBC in the rains.

I know I am Risking it here.;-)









The back


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> *Dare if you can answer this** (Just for fun) *
> 
> Hello friends! Here is one interesting question to all of you. Dare if you can answer.
> 
> ...


Haha Jalal,

Fortunately ours is not a Banana republic!
Even if the Government informs to relinquish all HMT watches, I will do so without keeping anything at all...even if I get a Leo / other 4 handers by that time 
Since the list does not include Allwyn, I am really not perturbed!!


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

jalal-akbar said:


> *Dare if you can answer this** (Just for fun) *
> 
> Hello friends! Here is one interesting question to all of you. Dare if you can answer.
> 
> ...


Dear Jalal,

I think,janata devanagiri, my first HMT watch will remain with me.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

roamer_fan said:


> Sir, could you post a photo of this timepiece?


Second from left bottom line. CTC Jubilee.


----------



## srin80 (Dec 28, 2015)

Is that 10 Jubilees? You must sure be feeling Jubilant! 



sudip said:


> Second from left bottom line. CTC Jubilee.


----------



## srin80 (Dec 28, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> *Dare if you can answer this** (Just for fun) *
> 
> Hello friends! Here is one interesting question to all of you. Dare if you can answer.
> 
> ...


I'd tell the govt. to [email protected]#$ Off and restart HMT if it cares so much!
But yeah, if I absolutely had to give away all but one, I'll keep the milky white Janata


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

HMT Shakti on my wrist..


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Vikas ki or (towards prosperity)


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1979 made Rohit Blue dial...


----------



## MaTTK (Feb 13, 2006)

Vikrama said:


> Haha Jalal,


I'd keep my Kohinoor (top right).


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today.....1978 Chinar made Kamal (lucky to catch this oldie as NOS)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

"Shiv" Amarnath yatra watch....yellow / golden dial variant. Note the Shiva linga and snow mountains at 3 and 9'o clock respectively. 12'o clock has the prominent "OM".


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1988 Kohinoor..one more textured dial variant


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

kkindaface said:


> It's very easy for me, it will the pilot black dial with red seconds hand and blue text.... that is the one that got me hooked.
> 
> But wait....there's this chirag blue dial....what about the rajat guilloche.....oh I forgot my grandpa's kohinoor and my dad's kajal.....hmm there's this red pilot that I kept for my son to use.....well, sorry buddy no can do....the govt of India can take it easy, nothing is coming from my box. Lol!





sudip said:


> It will the CTC (Calcutta Tram Company) Centenary Jubilee.





hari317 said:


> I think I will hang on to my Leo.





Vikrama said:


> Haha Jalal,
> 
> Fortunately ours is not a Banana republic!
> Even if the Government informs to relinquish all HMT watches, I will do so without keeping anything at all...even if I get a Leo / other 4 handers by that time
> Since the list does not include Allwyn, I am really not perturbed!!





Prashant pandey said:


> Dear Jalal,
> 
> I think,janata devanagiri, my first HMT watch will remain with me.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





srin80 said:


> I'd tell the govt. to [email protected]#$ Off and restart HMT if it cares so much!
> But yeah, if I absolutely had to give away all but one, I'll keep the milky white Janata





MaTTK said:


> I'd keep my Kohinoor (top right).


Dear All, thank you very much for your replies...its really interesting to know each ones favorite watch. I expect more replies from everyone...looking forward for reply from 'the one' sir, fateh ji, dhaivat dhruv and all hmt fans


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> *Dare if you can answer this** (Just for fun) *


Now i think its my turn to answer to my own question 

of course its difficult to answer as i love all of my watches in my collection but to answer the question I would keep my _*Kohinoor grey dial watch*_ with me  
Two reasons why i would keep Kohinoor grey dial watch
1. Because of its name "Kohinoor" &
2. Because of its beauty


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1986 made KOHINOOR white textured...one more variant in white dial


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

jalal-akbar said:


> *Dare if you can answer this** (Just for fun) *
> 
> Hello friends! Here is one interesting question to all of you. Dare if you can answer.
> 
> ...


I will keep my father's HMT Nishat (BEL gave him for completing 15 years)


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

jalal-akbar said:


> *Dare if you can answer this** (Just for fun) *
> 
> Hello friends! Here is one interesting question to all of you. Dare if you can answer.
> 
> ...


I will keep my father's HMT Nishat (BEL gave him for completing 15 years)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...early 70's Chanakya Blue and white


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Found these beauties Karthik Brown and Yellow dial...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Rohits....


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Found these Kohinoors..


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

HMT Chinar on my wrist..


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

A great news..HMT showroom at Jalahalli has been reopened yesterday. Though the official opening date was supposed to be today, for some "*unknown*" reasons, the shop was opened yesterday itself (probably to help a privileged few). It seems there was huge rush & people were buying Janatas and other models in bulk (10 to 15 pieces per person). One can guess that, a person who collects the watches more than one cannot be a collector, he is a seller (to put it mildly). While talking, HMT people expressed their helplessness that they cannot say NO to a Customer knowing well that this guy will be a hoarder and will be selling these watches at a premium later on.

Quite a good amount of Jananta milky white, Taurus, Saurabhs and other automatics were sold off briskly, I was told. All goodies gone and few slow moving items are still there!

I took some snaps & picked up a couple of watches too (ofcourse! one qty. each). I am sending these photos for my distant friends to savour the HMT moments....


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

HMT is a treasure trove of incredibly designed watches...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Found this Yellow Vijay (small) at HMT Jalahalli showroom...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> A great news..HMT showroom at Jalahalli has been reopened yesterday. Though the official opening date was supposed to be today, for some "*unknown*" reasons, the shop was opened yesterday itself (probably to help a privileged few). It seems there was huge rush & people were buying Janatas and other models in bulk (10 to 15 pieces per person). One can guess that, a person who collects the watches more than one cannot be a collector, he is a seller (to put it mildly). While talking, HMT people expressed their helplessness that they cannot say NO to a Customer knowing well that this guy will be a hoarder and will be selling these watches at a premium later on.
> 
> Quite a good amount of Jananta milky white, Taurus, Saurabhs and other automatics were sold off briskly, I was told. All goodies gone and few slow moving items are still there!
> 
> I took some snaps & picked up a couple of watches too (ofcourse! one qty. each). I am sending these photos for my distant friends to savour the HMT moments....


this is excellent news. however leads to more questions. simply put, what is the exact status of HMTWL now, on what basis have the showrooms reopened? what about the previous news of all remaining HMT inventory purchased by a single buyer?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> HMT is a treasure trove of incredibly designed watches...


lovely Sourabh.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Not so common dial in Shreyas series Quartz watches..


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

this is excellent news. however leads to more questions. simply put, what is the exact status of HMTWL now, on what basis have the showrooms reopened? what about the previous news of all remaining HMT inventory purchased by a single buyer?[/QUOTE]

It is really intriguing.
It seems the asset of Tumakuru plant only is sold or none at all!! Nobody knows for sure.
The stock also is getting replenished at Jalahalli meaning that there are still a lot of watches to sell. The main HMT showroom is also getting reopened in a couple of days. So, in a nutshell nobody knows exactly what is the position...

May be semi finished watches are getting completed and being sold...GOK!

Good thing is HMT is still around.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Not so common dial in Shreyas series Quartz watches..


 Lovely dial.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

> It is really intriguing.
> It seems the asset of Tumakuru plant only is sold or none at all!! Nobody knows for sure.
> The stock also is getting replenished at Jalahalli meaning that there are still a lot of watches to sell. The main HMT showroom is also getting reopened in a couple of days. So, in a nutshell nobody knows exactly what is the position...
> 
> ...


yeah. God only knows and HMTs getting sold is indeed good news. Are they giving guarantee cards?

Showroom Board/Banner on picture posted by you says only Hmt limited, no mention of HMT watches limited, so maybe HMT is liquidating assets of the dissolved HMTWL as originally planned and the other stuff was just plain rumour. Unfortunately rumors were and still are the norm with HMT. It is almost like a strategy.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

HMT Shakti on my wrist


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1999 made Amitabh....


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Quartz with Mahatma Gandhi picture...found at Jalahalli showroom


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

A quartz watch "Sagar" bought for my younger Son...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

hari317 said:


> > It is really intriguing.
> > It seems the asset of Tumakuru plant only is sold or none at all!! Nobody knows for sure.
> > The stock also is getting replenished at Jalahalli meaning that there are still a lot of watches to sell. The main HMT showroom is also getting reopened in a couple of days. So, in a nutshell nobody knows exactly what is the position...
> >
> ...


Yes. It is just "Limited" now. HMTWL cannot sell any more watches. It is 
The romours of unavailability has reignited the love for HMT and still is fuelled by it!

I am sure, HMT watches will be still around for some more months if not years


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> A quartz watch "Sagar" bought for my younger Son...


Superb. Hmt swatch.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> yeah. God only knows and HMTs getting sold is indeed good news. Are they giving guarantee cards?
> 
> Showroom Board/Banner on picture posted by you says only Hmt limited, no mention of HMT watches limited, so maybe HMT is liquidating assets of the dissolved HMTWL as originally planned and the other stuff was just plain rumour. Unfortunately rumors were and still are the norm with HMT. It is almost like a strategy.


They are giving proper bill and guarantee cards.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Prashant pandey said:


> They are giving proper bill and guarantee cards.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ok. I was curious since I did not receive any guarantee cards with my purchases from hmt online post the closure of hmtwl. But I did receive a proper receipt. It is good to hear that hmt is guaranteeing the recent sales and also that there's a service point in the showroom.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Apoorva Deluxe LS, purchased at CSD....very similar to Kishan except the case


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Karnataka state watch with state flag...Sirigannadam Gelge


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Apoorva Deluxe LS, purchased at CSD....very similar to Kishan except the case


Superb find.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Dear Vikrama & Prashant Ji, many thanks for the updates. Indeed it is a good news for all hmt lovers. Hopefully hmtwatches.in will also once again go up and running.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Ok. I was curious since I did not receive any guarantee cards with my purchases from hmt online post the closure of hmtwl. But I did receive a proper receipt. It is good to hear that hmt is guaranteeing the recent sales and also that there's a service point in the showroom.


Hari Ji, even i didnt receive any gurantee cards with my purchases before hmt stopped selling online


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Avinash analogous (yet different) dials ...... like Kohinoor, Avinash is also an endless abyss of dial variants


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Thanks indeed for a sneak pic. 


Vikrama said:


> A great news..HMT showroom at Jalahalli has been reopened yesterday. Though the official opening date was supposed to be today, for some "*unknown*" reasons, the shop was opened yesterday itself (probably to help a privileged few). It seems there was huge rush & people were buying Janatas and other models in bulk (10 to 15 pieces per person). One can guess that, a person who collects the watches more than one cannot be a collector, he is a seller (to put it mildly). While talking, HMT people expressed their helplessness that they cannot say NO to a Customer knowing well that this guy will be a hoarder and will be selling these watches at a premium later on.
> 
> Quite a good amount of Jananta milky white, Taurus, Saurabhs and other automatics were sold off briskly, I was told. All goodies gone and few slow moving items are still there!
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sudip said:


> Thanks indeed for a sneak pic.
> 
> 
> Vikrama said:
> ...


----------



## roamer_fan (May 30, 2016)

sudip said:


> Thanks indeed for a sneak pic.
> 
> 
> Vikrama said:
> ...


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

I dont see a chance of that happening and neither we can travel to Bangalore. Apart from the showroom there seems to be a lot of back door stuff happening there.


hari317 said:


> sudip said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks indeed for a sneak pic.
> ...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Vijays... Vijay small YD and WD recent acquisition from Jalahalli showroom


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1977 Jawahar WD in its own case (my other Jawahar WD was in Janata casing)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Beauty is the common factor of all the watches ever produced by HMT...even if the casing is interchanged ! Exceleo in LS


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

roamer_fan
Were there any Sportstars available?[/QUOTE said:


> Fat chance... It can never come up on public display


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today.....Anand


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kohinoors....


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Any idea what kind of watches will be available on hmt website?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Guys, 

Rush now...most of the Automatics and Handwound models are available on HMT watches website.
It seems there is some quirk with the Payment gateway. Keep trying till you succeed.

Good luck with your watch hunting!


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

payment is not going thru, anyone got successful with an online purchse in this new lot? everything, but nothing situation :-s


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today...early 70's Chanakya Blue and white


It's the first time I am seeing it in blue. looks better than other variants. I have always wondered how it wud look on wrist, especially for its apparantly small dial. Can we get a wider shot, sir?


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today.....Anand
> 
> View attachment 12396545
> View attachment 12396547
> View attachment 12396549


Textured dials are the best dials.

p.s. incidentally Anand is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Illyria (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice shop! So is HMT making watches again?









It's nice to see women wearing traditional saris.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

#IWC100
Let me share with you the "Unique Timepiece" made for Team - India Watch Company (a Facebbook group of which I am admin) with the unique theme "Soul of India" Limited Edition , restricted to a production run of 100 incredible time machines.

The India Watch Company Soul of India LE is a true marvel of minimalist design blended with the best of India, a project conceived, designed and made by Sudip Basu, Aditya Sambhare (Owner of ADS Watches, Pune, India & Gaurav Mehta (Owner of Jaipur Watch Company, Jaipur, India) . This is only one of its kind in the whole world!

Here's why it is unique- it is the only mechanical, single-handed watch with uniquely Indian, applied Devanagari indices and a special mystery hand. Powered by an HMT 2-hand mechanical, hand-winding movement, featuring a gorgeous blue sunburst dial, the time machine is housed in a 40 mm, 316L stainless steel case and comes with a beautiful onion crown and a Milanese mesh bracelet.

The philosophy behind the India Watch Company Soul of India LE. Firstly, it's a Made in India watch. Second, the colour blue has always been a preferred one on watches and is a part of the only round object on the Indian Flag-the ancient Ashoka Chakra. We surely don't need to dwell on the Devanagari indices, but even the Milanese mesh bracelet has an Indian connection to it. Workshops in Milan, Italy had a global reputation for creating the best armour in the world and Indian royalty were among their customers. It takes you back to India's rich martial heritage.

And the single hand? You can't get more minimalistic than that. The concept dates back to the Neolithic age - when the one-handed sundial was used to tell the time by casting a shadow using the position of the sun in the sky. The royal city of Jaipur, where this watch is being put together, houses one of the world's great ancient observatories with many sundials and other fascinating instruments. Sure, it's slightly tougher to precisely read a single-hand watch, but perhaps in this busy world driven by 24x7 action, social media and noise, we hope this will help you slow down and value what matters most. 
We were overwhelmed as all the slots were booked withing 10 hours. People had put a lot of faith in us as at the time of declaring the project we had only one thing in mind - it has to be mechanical. Just on this "one" thought we went ahead. The project started on May 8th, 2017 and it was through on June 25th, 2017. The shipping began on July 20th, 2017 and is almost over.

PS - I am sharing this here because we have used an HMT movement. This is not a sales post. All the watches are already booked. 
The admin/moderator may delete it if not as per rules.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

ruminance said:


> Vikrama said:
> 
> 
> > Watch on my wrist today...early 70's Chanakya Blue and white
> ...


It signifies a brilliant brahmin Chanakya who has overthrown an arrogant Nanda empire to install Maurya dynasty ...a small dial in huge casing


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Is there any option to book India watch company single 
hand watch now?


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice watch


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Super watch. I want one like this for me...Har Har Mahadev...



Vikrama said:


> "Shiv" Amarnath yatra watch....yellow / golden dial variant. Note the Shiva linga and snow mountains at 3 and 9'o clock respectively. 12'o clock has the prominent "OM".
> 
> View attachment 12364939
> View attachment 12364941
> View attachment 12364943


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today..


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Sona Silver is a misnomer...a 1977 made Sona in a rare silver dial variant


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today..


Which model is this? I recognise the dial and case but not together. Best, Hari.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Sona Silver is a misnomer...a 1977 made Sona in a rare silver dial variant


Some lucky guy at BEML. Lovely watch.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

A rare Chinar made Naveen WD in brushed golden casing ...it also had come several dial variants. It is a blockbuster watch according to me!


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

It is todays small experimentation.

Nass 03 in nass 06.



hari317 said:


> Which model is this? I recognise the dial and case but not together. Best, Hari.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Illyria said:


> Nice shop! So is HMT making watches again?
> 
> It's nice to see women wearing traditional saris.


No more new production, as the plant does not exist. Whatever the semi-finished inventory is there, they are completing at the warehouse & selling (through HMT showroom and online). 
Ofcourse, being the IT capital of India, Sarees are still in vogue  and it will be!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Sharing an old pic on the occasion of Raksha Bandhan.
Best wishes to All.
Hmt Rakhee , the wrist watch variant.











Amit D said:


> Super watch. I want one like this for me...Har Har Mahadev...


Keep an eye on their site, there's a chance, if they are kind enough to ration it a bit and not sell the whole stock in bang retail only.



hari317 said:


> how i wish that Mumbai SR open once again.


Me too, atleast mumbai and delhi (it seems pune is not even on the hmt map:-(), only bangalore, lucky people;-) 
However ,Personally for me, it adds more fun to the hunt.
Hoping for the best for everybody.:-!

Nice variants of Naveen, Anand, Shiva, Kohinoor ...Vikrama.

Sudipji Superb jubilee collection.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The HMT Sona

I purchased a Sona from Calcutta (yes its still Calcutta for me and not Kolkata) and the fellow gave me a bill. Happily came back with one of the most prized possession. Till then I did not have one. I only had the small size Sona, courtesy Hari. I bumped into Hari at the Mumbai WTC showroom and he was taking his stuff when I accidentally saw two pieces of Sona (I had just begun exploring the HMTs so had no clue about big or small versions). On requesting him to part away with one, he agreed and bingo I was proud owner of a "Sona". In the subsequent weeks I came to know that this was small one and there was a bigger one too, that search ended in Calcutta. Slowly I collected the Black, White, Silver and Grey too. On posting the photographs The One (Bipin) told me that the Golden one (bought from Calcutta) was an aftermarket dial. Heartbroken to infinity. So the hunt began and I landed in a shop with a "few" HMTs on display. One of then was Sona. Salivating I entered the shop and the old gentleman reluctantly took it out and instantly I hit a jackpot. A guy who had almost all the variants of Sona except a genuine Golden variety was so desperate that he almost snatched it from the gentleman. After almost two hours I walked out with "The Loot". The only Gold coloured watch that I dare to wear. 
Though I wouldn't wear it during monsoon, but dared to do this today as I had some work at SBI where I wanted to sync in the atmosphere with this retro.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sudip said:


> The HMT Sona
> 
> I purchased a Sona from Calcutta (yes its still Calcutta for me and not Kolkata) and the fellow gave me a bill. Happily came back with one of the most prized possession. Till then I did not have one. I only had the small size Sona, courtesy Hari. I bumped into Hari at the Mumbai WTC showroom and he was taking his stuff when I accidentally saw two pieces of Sona (I had just begun exploring the HMTs so had no clue about big or small versions). On requesting him to part away with one, he agreed and bingo I was proud owner of a "Sona". In the subsequent weeks I came to know that this was small one and there was a bigger one too, that search ended in Calcutta. Slowly I collected the Black, White, Silver and Grey too. On posting the photographs The One (Bipin) told me that the Golden one (bought from Calcutta) was an aftermarket dial. Heartbroken to infinity. So the hunt began and I landed in a shop with a "few" HMTs on display. One of then was Sona. Salivating I entered the shop and the old gentleman reluctantly took it out and instantly I hit a jackpot. A guy who had almost all the variants of Sona except a genuine Golden variety was so desperate that he almost snatched it from the gentleman. After almost two hours I walked out with "The Loot". The only Gold coloured watch that I dare to wear.
> Though I wouldn't wear it during monsoon, but dared to do this today as I had some work at SBI where I wanted to sync in the atmosphere with this retro.


That is the only Sona small that I ever bought. Actually I have seen only golden, white and black sonas at Mumbai showrooms since 2010 till 2016 when they closed.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

missed out, wow

when did the online sale start and by when did the major 1s got sold out?
uh...


----------



## Torsey (Aug 21, 2015)

ruminance said:


> missed out, wow
> 
> when did the online sale start and by when did the major 1s got sold out?
> uh...


Hi, the website was launched on 4th August, but started functioning properly only on 7th August. Most of the desirable ones were sold out on that day itself.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Torsey said:


> Hi, the website was launched on 4th August, but started functioning properly only on 7th August. Most of the desirable ones were sold out on that day itself.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


had ben lurking around once in a while from early, infact even on 7th, and perhaps on 8th also and payment system had not been sorted out, but now nothing... hoping against hope for new updates. Does anyone in know-how of things think new stock could be coming again?

p.s. saw cached page with time stamp 08 Aug 22:57 GMT, and Janata milky white was available at that time. And at 09 Aug 02:53 GMT, Kailash was out of stock. So comes out to be the 4-5 hour window around mid-night of 8-9 Aug, or wait, adding 05:30 for IST, early morning of 09 Aug from 4:30 AM to 8:30 AM, that's when the loot happened b-)


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Green Chetan....


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1978 Ajeet grey...


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Both the Pramods are of the same age as this Kannada dictionary printed in 1977!!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Vikrama said:


> Green Chetan....


Lovely linen pattern on this green Chetan, I could not take a proper shot. Hari has captured it nicely.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Blue sun dial Avinash...a dial variant which I had ignored several times earlier and finally made up my mind


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

1979 Aroop blue dial....


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist...hmt Vijay with home mode experimental dail...with some quality issues..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist...hmt Vijay with home mode experimental dail...with some quality issues..


amazing job!


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

am inspired


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

It has come out quite well. Let us know more about it.


Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist...hmt Vijay with home mode experimental dail...with some quality issues..


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Kedar


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello Hari Sir,

Good evening.

May be you are aware but wanted to keep inform. Old images from your photo-bucket account are not visible.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228.html
So missing lot of images and so information.

Thanks,
PK


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dear Sir, Photo bucket has recently changed their policy and now they want around 400usd per account to show images. Till photo bucket changes their mind or revise those rates to reasonable levels, i am afraid i can't do much. 
Best
hari


----------



## aqk (Feb 7, 2015)

That's how things will become in the future.

Picassa and all digital libraries, where today, everyone bluntly published pictures - will charge you to download them back or to retain your account and all imaged.

Gmail - this will become paid in the next 5 years. and we ill be paying through our nose for them!

Feel sorry about what Photobucket has done, Hari. But, I guess, that's how things will move on in the future too.



hari317 said:


> Dear Sir, Photo bucket has recently changed their policy and now they want around 400usd per account to show images. Till photo bucket changes their mind or revise those rates to reasonable levels, i am afraid i can't do much.
> Best
> hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk said:


> That's how things will become in the future.
> 
> Picassa and all digital libraries, where today, everyone bluntly published pictures - will charge you to download them back or to retain your account and all imaged.
> 
> ...


True. Ultimately there is going to be no free lunch. If I somehow get the rights to edit my previous posts, maybe I can re-upload all my pics post by post to a different service provider so that at least they can serve some use till the second service provider changes their mind too.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Aditya grey dial....


----------



## Abhij (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice watch!!! Happy to see this…


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

need some feedback - which among the janata and janata deluxe would you term better, in opinion of anyone who has owned or scene both upclose?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

ruminance said:


> need some feedback - which among the janata and janata deluxe would you term better, in opinion of anyone who has owned or scene both upclose?


Dear ruminance, i have both janata & janata deluxe and i like both of them. Coming to opinion i feel janata appeals with its 1960's vintage look where as janata deluxe is bit modern but classic. Check these photos of my watches to get some idea.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

thanks @jalal-akbar, that deluxe janata looks very slick, not the most often seen variant, I guess. ordered one for myself, but don't know how it actually looks, likely to be the one with simple indexes. Will share pics as I get it.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Pair watches...Anand-Aparna, Roshan-Kranthi, Sourab-Surabhi


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

A rare to find Suchitra...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Friends, after many futile attempts eventually i could manage to place order for Janata Arabic (art deco) last week. Today i received it by speed post. Felt very happy. But my happiness didn't last long as my watch stopped ticking after 2.5 hrs  I have no idea what could be the reason. Requesting you people to throw some light on this issue. What according to you that problem could be? Is this a common problem? Any one encountered the same issue? Advice me for further action. Thanks. 

Sorry to say but i feel these days there are some quality issues with hmt. My last two watches had some problems now this is the third one. Also for online purchase they are not providing Warranty cards  Any of you got Warranty cards with your online purchase?


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

^take it to a watch shop. doesn't feel good to take a new stuff for repair. but that's the way forward, apart from winding again, which u must hv tried.

Also try to call them once, see what they say.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> Friends, after many futile attempts eventually i could manage to place order for Janata Arabic (art deco) last week. Today i received it by speed post. Felt very happy. But my happiness didn't last long as my watch stopped ticking after 2.5 hrs  I have no idea what could be the reason. Requesting you people to throw some light on this issue. What according to you that problem could be? Is this a common problem? Any one encountered the same issue? Advice me for further action. Thanks.
> 
> Sorry to say but i feel these days there are some quality issues with hmt. My last two watches had some problems now this is the third one. Also for online purchase they are not providing Warranty cards  Any of you got Warranty cards with your online purchase?


wind it fully and let it run down. do this a few times to see if the power reserve improves. I feel it will. I think it is a sticky mainspring which might resolve itself if used a few times. If it does not resolve, do call the mobile nos mentioned in website.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Friends, after many futile attempts eventually i could manage to place order for Janata Arabic (art deco) last week. Today i received it by speed post. Felt very happy. But my happiness didn't last long as my watch stopped ticking after 2.5 hrs  I have no idea what could be the reason. Requesting you people to throw some light on this issue. What according to you that problem could be? Is this a common problem? Any one encountered the same issue? Advice me for further action. Thanks.
> 
> Sorry to say but i feel these days there are some quality issues with hmt. My last two watches had some problems now this is the third one. Also for online purchase they are not providing Warranty cards  Any of you got Warranty cards with your online purchase?


Jalal, I think you have purchased a 2.5 hour Stop clock ! ;-)

As few may be aware here, the seasoned experts of HMT are no more with the company and only few handful contract employees are assembling whatever is leftout. Either they are too much pressed for time or lack of expertise or whatever may be causing technical issues.

I have faced numerous issues with several new watches purchased even before the showroom got closed down. But, I managed to get it repaired by local seasoned repairers regularly one by one. So grin & bear it. Once it is repaired, it goes like a song. 
Mind you all these watch components have congregated from all over the country, which may have lying idle for decades may be. HMT oil is also has become very expensive by the way!


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Open it case back. Remove crown. After that you can remove its hands and carefully put nail polish remover with dropper exactly at point where its second hand is fitted. Do not touch dail if remover drops on it else dial colour will come out. 
If it can not be done then try to put some drops from back side of machinery. It will clear obstruction. Before doing this wind the mechanism.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Had anybody purchased shiv watch online recently.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Jalal, I think you have purchased a 2.5 hour Stop clock ! ;-)
> 
> As few may be aware here, the seasoned experts of HMT are no more with the company and only few handful contract employees are assembling whatever is leftout. Either they are too much pressed for time or lack of expertise or whatever may be causing technical issues.
> 
> ...


I agree with these observations. Even prior to 2016 every box of 10 would on an average have 4 dud pieces. Variety of problems. HMT mumbai service centre had an amazing technician when they were at Dadar, alas he retired and left Mumbai even before HMT closed.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

hari317 said:


> wind it fully and let it run down. do this a few times to see if the power reserve improves. I feel it will. I think it is a sticky mainspring which might resolve itself if used a few times. If it does not resolve, do call the mobile nos mentioned in website.


Friends thank you for your replies with solutions.

Hari Ji, perhaps you are right because what i did was i gave few strokes with my finger at the back of the watch and voila it started ticking again. But stopped again after running approximately 17 hrs but having understood its problem i gave the same treatment again. It started ticking until 20th hr. Followed the same procedure and my watch crossed its 26th hour when i am writing this post. Lets see when it will stop again.

Probably it is the same problem which you have mentioned. May be after few runs hopefully it will be back to its normal health  Fingers crossed


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Amit D said:


> Had anybody purchased shiv watch online recently.


showing out of stock since the time I noticed it being listed, but ganesha is there


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

hmt had a commendable quartz range as well, with beautiful dials, and cases. Roman series is a good example, even INOX. Shud have pruned the model list and actually quite a lot went amiss. Even now on the wwebsite there are few good quartz watches but similar ones lying in absoutely distant categories, scattered here and there.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

After missing it multiple time finally got this HMT Taurus yesterday.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

^same day delivery? WOW


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

bought 1 roman quartz white dial (the one with swiss movement parts), but in double mind, still thinking if I shud cancel the order.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

No sir, ordered on 17 aug, received on 22 aug.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> No sir, ordered on 17 aug, received on 22 aug.


it was available yesterday also but for half an hour or so I think. I thought may be it was you who grabbed it at the very instant it was listed. But congrats for one, looks good. A wrist shot wud be appreciated sir.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> After missing it multiple time finally got this HMT Taurus yesterday.


Dear Sarvesh, Congratulations for your new watch. Fantastic pics of Taurus. Your watch pics are enticing to get one for myself  That strap resembles close to snake skin. For a rugged watch like this zulu strap would go well IMO.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

ruminance said:


> hmt had a commendable quartz range as well, with beautiful dials, and cases. Roman series is a good example, even INOX. Shud have pruned the model list and actually quite a lot went amiss. Even now on the wwebsite there are few good quartz watches but similar ones lying in absoutely distant categories, scattered here and there.


I agree and as i said in my earlier post Inox and Track series are my favorites. Most of my quartz collection gone into gifting to my near and dear ones


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

ruminance said:


> bought 1 roman quartz white dial (the one with swiss movement parts), but in double mind, still thinking if I shud cancel the order.


can anyone share wrist shot of this one:









it's probably among the last models from hmt, right? Is there anything else special about this hmt? It went out of stock pretty quickly both the times it came up. It looks good but if there is nothing very special about it, then don't wan't to ruin someone else's desire to own it. Owners of the model an knowledgable people please enlighten.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

ruminance said:


> can anyone share wrist shot of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for wrist shot refer to this post by dhaivat dhruv https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-341.html


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello All,

Does HMT change status of Order if they shipped?
Does HMT send any SMS on order status change?
Does they send any tracking code?

I did order on 22nd August and waiting eagerly.

Thanks,
PK


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

pkulkarni said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Does HMT change status of Order if they shipped?
> Does HMT send any SMS on order status change?
> ...


They take 2 days to ship after booking the order. So by today evening you are likely to get an email confirming they have shipped the item along with the tracking code. The changed status will also reflect on the website in your profile.


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

ruminance said:


> They take 2 days to ship after booking the order. So by today evening you are likely to get an email confirming they have shipped the item along with the tracking code. The changed status will also reflect on the website in your profile.


Oh ok. That's great. Let me wait for that.

Thanks for helpful information.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today... Hmt Manas...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

My recent purchase from hmt....Janta Arabic (art deco). Though initially it gave some hiccups to run but after few hours it is running smoothly. Yesterday i was shocked to see it exactly stopping after running for 36 hours. Keeping time with very good accuracy. After getting this watch in my hand i felt its looks are similar to 1960's Glashutte watch. May be we can call this one as poor man's Glashutte  I am satisfied with this watch.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

.


ruminance said:


> can anyone share wrist shot of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

V nice pics Amit.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks Hari..


----------



## nexus1912 (Sep 6, 2016)

hello everyone
im from bangalore for the past one year i have just been trying hard to get a kohinoor of different dial i have got grey black and white im searching for other colors as well dark blue skyblue green red purple till today i havent found a single watch in these color if anybody like to help a small watch collector like me please help someone who is ready to sell them or from their collection or even give me a spare watch which they have it will be really helpful and il be grateful. please help me i have been asking for help every person who is collecting hmt watches every guy who is on ebay shop and shops in bangalore. nobody os helping i hope u guys know how it feels like. I just need an angel to help me. i started with a pilot two years back. A guy from tumkur helped me get it and im ever grateful to him and i kept my word of taking care of that watch and its still like brand new. If someone genuinely wants to help and have been in a similar postion before and knows how it feels like help. leave me pm or reply to this message i would reply back

thank u everyone.​



*​*


----------



## nexus1912 (Sep 6, 2016)

hello everyone
For the past one year i have just been trying hard to get a kohinoor of different dial i have got grey black and white im searching for other colors as well dark blue skyblue green red purple till today i havent found a single watch in these color if anybody like to help a small watch collector like me please help someone who is ready to sell them or from their collection or even give me a spare watch which they have it will be really helpful and il be grateful. please help me i have been asking for help every person who is collecting hmt watches every guy who is on ebay shop and shops in BLR . nobody os helping i hope u guys know how it feels like. I just need an angel to help me. i started with a pilot two years back. A guy from tumkur helped me get it and im ever grateful to him and i kept my word of taking care of that watch and its still like brand new. If someone genuinely wants to help and have been in a similar postion before and knows how it feels like help. leave me pm or reply to this message i would reply back

thank u everyone.​


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

Congratulations for 501 pages and 5001 post same time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Amit D said:


> .


Amit Ji very neat pics


----------



## shreyaskumar (Feb 12, 2017)

What is the difference between this HMT quartz watches (case dimensions) and which variation has better circuit? Please reply. 

YGGL 04 WD KM
YGGL 03 WD KM
YGGL 02 WD KM
YGGL 15 WD KM
AGGL 31 WD KM


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

ruminance said:


> need some feedback - which among the janata and janata deluxe would you term better, in opinion of anyone who has owned or scene both upclose?


If I may make a suggestion, the Janata Super Deluxe is simply a pleasure. It's shape is just perfect and the delicate pattern on the dial is a joy to look at. I have both the white/silver and blue and can't imagine ever trading them in.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

kj2757 said:


> If I may make a suggestion, the Janata Super Deluxe is simply a pleasure. It's shape is just perfect and the delicate pattern on the dial is a joy to look at. I have both the white/silver and blue and can't imagine ever trading them in.


got my janata deluxe, the style quotient is higher than I expected. I wanted a more sober look, but I love it. Will post pics later.

Amit ji, the roman looks great on you.


----------



## saifr275 (Aug 29, 2017)

shreyaskumar said:


> What is the difference between this HMT quartz watches (case dimensions) and which variation has better circuit? Please reply.
> 
> YGGL 04 WD KM
> YGGL 03 WD KM
> ...


Dear Shreyas,

Please note my observations below as per my understanding from your query :-

1. First Letter for the code represents the color of watch i:e Y stands for Yellow
2. Fourth Letter represents L as for women model watches
3. Numbers indicate the different designs of dial in form of No. of indices 4, 12 or 31
4. As far as Circuit is concerned, all quartz watches have same design circuits.

P.S Open for comments from other learned participants as well.

Regards
Saif R


----------



## saifr275 (Aug 29, 2017)

Dear All,

Small correction in above mentioned points

L stands for Leather Strap.

Kindly Excuse

Regards


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Praveen and one more dial varient of Roshan...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nice pairing


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Trishna on my wrist.


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

ruminance said:


> got my janata deluxe, the style quotient is higher than I expected. I wanted a more sober look, but I love it. Will post pics later.


Congratulations! Would love to see the pics soon


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Good videos ronie88 |> In fact i watched your videos on you tube many a times. I purchased my "Inox dual time blue dial" watch after watching your video ;-) That Rajat blue dial is superb :-!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Stumbled upon seeing hmt Janata watch being showcased in the to be released bollywood movie "Newton". Here is the screen shot from the movie trailer


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

My HMT White Pilot LE

Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Sharing a pic of Hmt Vijay L to shake it up a bit.;-)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Sharing a pic of Hmt Vijay L to shake it up a bit.;-)
> 
> View attachment 12492441
> 
> ...


lovely watch


----------



## s_hersco (Dec 23, 2011)

Agreed. Love the dial!



hari317 said:


> lovely watch


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The codes on the HMT Jawan case back are really intriguing. I came across a couple of codes. Anyone can decipher the codes? Would be interesting indeed. 
Only lead that I got is that the pieces came from Agra Cantt.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

my new janata deluxe


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

The elusive Nachiket YD Automatic...


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

ruminance said:


> my new janata deluxe
> 
> View attachment 12497887


Looks good on wrist. Not so common Janata variant. I have the same watch but with numbered indices at 12,3,6 &9. I tried this watch on a nato strap and it looks perfect.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> The elusive Nachiket YD Automatic...
> 
> View attachment 12499495
> View attachment 12499497
> View attachment 12499499


Superb. One of my favorites


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Vikrama said:


> The elusive Nachiket YD Automatic...
> 
> View attachment 12499495
> View attachment 12499497
> View attachment 12499499


I have one of those buy I had no idea that they were elusive 
Torb

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Here we go...









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

Mountain of light.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Torbjorn; said:


> I have one of those buy I had no idea that they were elusive
> Torb
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


Oh yeah!! Try finding one now !


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

The Majestic Chetan YD..vintage style


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Here i show my NOS Vijay and Kohinoor from very nice forum member aqk.;-)


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Vikrama's picture inspired me to dig this one out. In my Personal opinion this one of the most classy models.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today ...hmt Sudeep


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Friends did you notice hmt watches being showcased in recently released movie "The Ghazi Attack". This movie is India's first submarine based war film. Under water war between India and Pakistan dated back to 1971. Obviously in 1970s the only watch we could expect is HMT  In the movie we can see Captain Rann Vijay wearing "hmt Pilot" and a guy operating Sonar wearing "hmt Janata". Here are the snapshots taken from the movie for your delight.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Janata Deluxe..Roman WD


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Aravind


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

OhDark30 said:


> View attachment 1098017
> 
> And there's always this option, a chicken leather strap from eBay seller photolikes
> The Janata is a seriously beautiful watch, with many straps making it look a million dollars
> Be sure to post pictures with the strap you choose!


Till date, this is my is my favorite image of this model.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today... hmt Avinash in Kajal case with hand applied full lume. Tried to beat some rare full lume luxury watches but still quality can be improved considerably. It's my first attempt.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Aravind


lovely piece


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

hari317 said:


> NASS-03 White Dial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Hari
May I request you to share some info about this watch movement? Does it has hand winding feature? Can we quick set day and date, etc.

Thanks


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sarvesh said:


> Hi Hari
> May I request you to share some info about this watch movement? Does it has hand winding feature? Can we quick set day and date, etc.
> 
> Thanks


This is an Automatic. It has the 8205 movement. There have only been two movements used by HMT for Gents automatics. 6500 and 8205. All HMT Autos have the hand winding feature.

All HMT autos have quickset date. 6500 does not have quickset Day. 8205 has both quickset Day and Date.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

hari317 said:


> This is an Automatic. It has the 8205 movement. There have only been two movements used by HMT for Gents automatics. 6500 and 8205. All HMT Autos have the hand winding feature.
> 
> All HMT autos have quickset date. 6500 does not have quickset Day. 8205 has both quickset Day and Date.


Thanks Hari.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today... hmt Avinash in Kajal case with hand applied full lume. Tried to beat some rare full lume luxury watches but still quality can be improved considerably. It's my first attempt.


Nice try Amit Ji |> I am bit intrigued by Avinash dial in Kajal case. I thought Mr. Vikrama is the only one who surprises with this kind mods but nice to see yours too


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Just for fun  Fantasy design of hmt Kajal. No specific theme in mind but casually edited it.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Pair watch....Kaveri and Sagar


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Allwyn handwound..


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Just for fun  Fantasy design of hmt Kajal. No specific theme in mind but casually edited it.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12517159&d=1505795719"]
> 
> ...


 Good creativity!! You never fail to impress upon with your fantasy dials !!


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi All,

I my passion and excitement to share the give-away news (which I shared 2 weeks back here), I possibly posted messages on different threads on the same day and I was banned on the forum! [Lessons's learned is how I would say.]. My old id was 'aqk'.

I had to create this 2nd Id to stay connected. Hopefully everyone has received their watches. Some remain with me from the give away list. If anyone is interested, please contact me on message. Do not reply here.

I will be more responsible about not posting more than 30 messages in a day. That's what the Admin told me . Have a nice rainy day to everyone in Mumbai.

Regards,
Quader


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Heads up. Pilots coming for sale on HMT website this weekend or in the last week of September. Keep checking. Mostly, Pilot Black, Arabic and White will be listed. They will see some price revision though. expect 30% increase in price when they are listed for sale. Keep checking the site. Kohinoor Red also expected to get listed.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

This sounds great, aqk_2
;-)


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today... Hmt Kailash


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

jalal-akbar said:


> Friends did you notice hmt watches being showcased in recently released movie "The Ghazi Attack". This movie is India's first submarine based war film. Under water war between India and Pakistan dated back to 1971. Obviously in 1970s the only watch we could expect is HMT  In the movie we can see Captain Rann Vijay wearing "hmt Pilot" and a guy operating Sonar wearing "hmt Janata". Here are the snapshots taken from the movie for your delight.


Jalal - excellent observation! I did notice that a few weeks ago while watching the film. I actually pointed it out and others watching the movie gave my enthusiasm an amused look! I was thinking they might be wearing a 'Sainik' or 'Jawan' but the Janata makes sense given the nautical nature of the film (which BTW, was excellent).


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

HMT Chinar


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk_2 said:


> HMT Chinar


lovely watch


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Good creativity!! You never fail to impress upon with your fantasy dials !!


Thank you Vikrama


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today... Hmt Kailash
> View attachment 12520145


Wow!!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

kj2757 said:


> Jalal - excellent observation! I did notice that a few weeks ago while watching the film. I actually pointed it out and others watching the movie gave my enthusiasm an amused look! I was thinking they might be wearing a 'Sainik' or 'Jawan' but the Janata makes sense given the nautical nature of the film (which BTW, was excellent).


Thank you my friend.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today... hmt misuni


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today... hmt misuni


lovely picture Amit!


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

The prices have been revised already: Stay tuned for the watches. They are getting listed soon.











aqk_2 said:


> Heads up. Pilots coming for sale on HMT website this weekend or in the last week of September. Keep checking. Mostly, Pilot Black, Arabic and White will be listed. They will see some price revision though. expect 30% increase in price when they are listed for sale. Keep checking the site. Kohinoor Red also expected to get listed.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Allwyn handwound...


----------



## shreyaskumar (Feb 12, 2017)

8205 & 6500 are 2 auto movements used in 21j watches. Please educate about the list of all HMT auto's released using these movements. 

What was the last watch-design released from HMT?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

I got my NASS 03 today. Apart from signed strap and signed crown all is well. I was expecting signed crown to be there but alas..........


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Saw HMT Amitabh on one of my friend and fellow collector's wrist and I was like........ I must get it. And here it is the beauty of pattern Dial.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

An Old Chinar......


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

My First Allwyn


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

HMT Chirag


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

A little off-topic, but still want to share and show with you this lovely piece of time machine.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

watch on my wrist today...a spiced up Janata deluxe


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Black pilot and shiv watches available on site....


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

I again missed Shiva watch...which Shiv model came?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Amit D said:


> I again missed Shiva watch...which Shiv model came?[/
> 
> Except Shiva black and Sharan all were available. I was able to place an order for Shiva YD


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

I was able to grab akash and chirag type...and a pilot too.....first hmts bought this year by me as it was hectic year


----------



## shreyaskumar (Feb 12, 2017)

Which HMT automatic have symbol on its crown? I know Rajat supreme has crown symbol.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Shiva akash watch available right now


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

It was showing error while purchasing. Zero quantity error.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> I was able to grab akash and chirag type...and a pilot too.....first hmts bought this year by me as it was hectic year


Sir, would love to see your Pilot upon arrival. Eager to see what kind of second hand they are supplying, Red or Silver?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

shreyaskumar said:


> Which HMT automatic have symbol on its crown? I know Rajat supreme has crown symbol.


While going thru this forum I found that NASS03 has HMT signed crowned and it was the driving force to order this watch (Somehow I preferred this over Rajat Supreme) but upon arrival I didn't got signed crowned. I think on this juncture any kind of expectation from HMT is a lot to ask. Though the watch is very good and day by day I am being fascinated by it.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Guys need help, anybody has seen this sona color, is it genuine?


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Dial is fake ,case too seems fake l, movement maybe original but used.


Jitzz said:


> Guys need help, anybody has seen this sona color, is it genuine?


----------



## prajwalwe (Sep 27, 2017)

its not genuine brother i have seen these few other forums fake or franken dont fall for this


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

the one said:


> Dial is fake ,case too seems fake l, movement maybe original but used.





prajwalwe said:


> its not genuine brother i have seen these few other forums fake or franken dont fall for this


Thanks Guys


----------



## vivekseeker (Jan 4, 2017)

ashirwad delivered #shiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Pocket Watches coming next on the website...


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

aqk_2 said:


> Pocket Watches coming next on the website...


Which section will this be available?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

aqk_2 said:


> Pocket Watches coming next on the website...


By any chance, do you have updated about Roman Chronograph and Alarms? Will it be available?


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> By any chance, do you have updated about Roman Chronograph and Alarms? Will it be available?


there is one alarm watch available in roman section I think


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

ruminance said:


> there is one alarm watch available in roman section I think


All alarm watches AG 001 WD, AG 001 YD, AG 003 WD, AG 003 YD along with Roman Chronograph RGGL 01 WD are "Stock Awaited"


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Festive season with Shiv

View attachment 12541713

View attachment 12541717

View attachment 12541725


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> All alarm watches AG 001 WD, AG 001 YD, AG 003 WD, AG 003 YD along with Roman Chronograph RGGL 01 WD are "Stock Awaited"


https://www.hmtwatches.in/1290/product-details/56433-a-yd.htm

I thought the 'A' in the name meant alarm, or may be it's something else.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> All alarm watches AG 001 WD, AG 001 YD, AG 003 WD, AG 003 YD along with Roman Chronograph RGGL 01 WD are "Stock Awaited"


https://www.hmtwatches.in/1290/product-details/56433-a-yd.htm

I thought the 'A' in the name meant alarm, or may be it's something else.


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

As per my knowledge - they have about 27 Roman Chrono's and about 50 odd Roman Alarm's being fine tuned for sale. Should be coming up soon. So, don't lose hope. If I find one sooner than it's listing on the website, I will let you know.



sarvesh said:


> By any chance, do you have updated about Roman Chronograph and Alarms? Will it be available?


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Price expected to be in the following zones :

Pocket - 3790 to 3860
Pocket TBC - 4000
Roman Chrono - will see a price hike at about Rs.5700
Roman Alarm - I have not heard the specifics yet.



aqk_2 said:


> As per my knowledge - they have about 27 Roman Chrono's and about 50 odd Roman Alarm's being fine tuned for sale. Should be coming up soon. So, don't lose hope. If I find one sooner than it's listing on the website, I will let you know.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

aqk_2 said:


> As per my knowledge - they have about 27 Roman Chrono's and about 50 odd Roman Alarm's being fine tuned for sale. Should be coming up soon. So, don't lose hope. If I find one sooner than it's listing on the website, I will let you know.


Thanks u very much. I am really desperate to get Roman Chronograph. I was offered this watch by few people but on a horrendous price.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

^that's mounted crystal, right? or domed?


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

This one doesnt seem domed...its akash type....however there is janata type shiv which is domed....but they havent listed it on website...


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Jitzz said:


> Guys need help, anybody has seen this sona color, is it genuine?


It's not genuine.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> This one doesnt seem domed...its akash type....however there is Janata type shiv which is domed....but they havent listed it on website...


You are right sir, this one is in Akash case. Janata type domed is available offline / ebay / other seller for inflated (if I may say insane) price but not on HMT website. No wonder they are wrapping themselves in coffin.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> Sir, would love to see your Pilot upon arrival. Eager to see what kind of second hand they are supplying, Red or Silver?





Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> I was able to grab akash and chirag type...and a pilot too.....first hmts bought this year by me as it was hectic year


Sir, have you got your Pilot? I am reading on other group that new pilot hands are different? What is your opinion? Also I am reading that new Janata mily is being supplied without Made in India mark. Considering all these will it be a good move to buy Pilot white? Or it will be just consolidation of part & components (since they are closing down).


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

It havent arrived yet...sure will put pics of all 3 ordered watches including pilot


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Made in India under the 6 hour indice in micro font has been missing from most Janata Milky/White and Silver since 2 years. That has been my observation.

I have also noticed that at times, you find it at the very edge of the dial and it gets covered by the case/bezel.



sarvesh said:


> Sir, have you got your Pilot? I am reading on other group that new pilot hands are different? What is your opinion? Also I am reading that new Janata mily is being supplied without Made in India mark. Considering all these will it be a good move to buy Pilot white? Or it will be just consolidation of part & components (since they are closing down).


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

aqk_2 said:


> Made in India under the 6 hour indice in micro font has been missing from most Janata Milky/White and Silver since 2 years. That has been my observation.
> 
> I have also noticed that at times, you find it at the very edge of the dial and it gets covered by the case/bezel.


I just noticed, my Janata deluxe is also not having 'Made in India' or 'India' text on dial, but Janata Arabic has


----------



## nexus1912 (Sep 6, 2016)

hello everyone im still searching for a Kohinoor Sunburst Blue dial if anyone is selling or has information who will please let me know inbox me or reply, been a while searching. A member here told that he will help but for some reason he doesnt reply or seems to have blocked me or ignoring my mail. I would be thankful if anyone does this help to me.

thanks.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sarvesh said:


> Sir, have you got your Pilot? I am reading on other group that new pilot hands are different? What is your opinion? Also I am reading that new Janata mily is being supplied without Made in India mark. Considering all these will it be a good move to buy Pilot white? Or it will be just consolidation of part & components (since they are closing down).


I have recd a black Pilot from online. The steel hands are indeed different. The lume coverage is perfect however. The seconds hand is red and looks like the ones of yore. Steel hands are different to a large extent and unfortunately closer/similar to some aftermarket offerings if i am allowed to say so.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

hari317 said:


> I have recd a black Pilot from online. The steel hands are indeed different. The lume coverage is perfect however. The seconds hand is red and looks like the ones of yore. Steel hands are different to a large extent and unfortunately closer/similar to some aftermarket offerings if i am allowed to say so.


What are your suggestion? Should I go for it if its being listed again? but not just for the sake of Pilot...... I mean whats the point if not carrying its legacy? Also, I am sure at this time they will not be producing hand at HMT factory. What are your thoughts and suggestion?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Just received HMT Shiv (YD)


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice watches sarvesh...congrats....however i am forced to admit after looking at this pics that akash shiv looks classy compared to its gold plated sibling.....just my opinion


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sarvesh said:


> What are your suggestion? Should I go for it if its being listed again? but not just for the sake of Pilot...... I mean whats the point if not carrying its legacy? Also, I am sure at this time they will not be producing hand at HMT factory. What are your thoughts and suggestion?


if you need a Pilot, certainly go for it. Pilot has undergone several changes over the years. simply treat this as yet another change. That's all.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Thats it...i guess this will be my last purchase off hmt website....sadly i have to admit that quality has deteriorated significantly so now onwards it would be NOS hunting for me.....received 2 out of 3 ordered watch...a broken akash shiv and flimsy looking pilot..here are pics of my older pilot and newly received one....older pilot feels heavier than new one and lume on older one is much better...


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello All,

May be irrelevant to this thread. But attaching two pictures i have taken recently in one of the market in Sofia.
All are old ages mechanical watches. Good to learn about those brands. I personally liked _Darwil Special Flat_ with Crown at logo.

Thanks,
PK


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Thats it...i guess this will be my last purchase off hmt website....sadly i have to admit that quality has deteriorated significantly so now onwards it would be NOS hunting for me.....received 2 out of 3 ordered watch...a broken akash shiv and flimsy looking pilot..here are pics of my older pilot and newly received one....older pilot feels heavier than new one and lume on older one is much better...


Thanks for sharing the pics. Its sad to see damage product from the box. Lume on new Pilot seems like re-lumed.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> View attachment 12553449


the upper one (black strap)appears to be the one received recently.

Upper one actually has the Chinar made Pilot Dial. Note the larger 12 and Pilot font. These dials have a lovely gloss.

The lower one has the Ranibagh/last Tumkur Pilot Dial with smaller 12 and brighter dots. These dials come in glossy as well as matte depending on lot. The right case for these dials is the press-fit ranibagh case. Later old stock Janatas from Chinar were converted to Pilot at Bangalore using the Ranibagh dials and hands. Now it seems they have refurbished and made ok some previously kept aside Chinar piklot stock which they have fitted with these new type bulbous hands.

BTW sorry to hear about the snapped stem. Pretty common problem even in the olden days. Believe me. you just need a mechanic who has the correct stem and your watch will just be fine.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

pkulkarni said:


> Hello All,
> 
> May be irrelevant to this thread. But attaching two pictures i have taken recently in one of the market in Sofia.
> All are old ages mechanical watches. Good to learn about those brands. I personally liked _Darwil Special Flat_ with Crown at logo.
> ...


wow! The eastern bloc anyway have a rich watchmaking history. nice pic. thanks for sharing.


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

sarvesh said:


> Just received HMT Shiv (YD)
> 
> View attachment 12553091
> 
> ...


Hi Sarvesh,

Nice looking watches.
Like to know if the yellow models will be listed again in the HMT website.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Just a random shot


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

randomness continues...


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

random shot with a tilt


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

a random look at the crystal









p.s. and a random image attached alongwith


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

my mom's sona. thanks to aqk/aqk2. Looking forward to find one for my dad as well. He envies her.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

udaymalar said:


> Hi Sarvesh,
> 
> Nice looking watches.
> Like to know if the yellow models will be listed again in the HMT website.
> ...


Sorry Uday,
I do not have any idea at all. I am only purchasing whatever is being listed on site and I do not have any contacts at Bangalore or HMT. You may ask this question from other esteemed member. Hari may be able to help you.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sarvesh said:


> Sorry Uday,
> I do not have any idea at all. I am only purchasing whatever is being listed on site and I do not have any contacts at Bangalore or HMT. You may ask this question from other esteemed member. Hari may be able to help you.


I also don't have any inside information.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

All the pains of yday obliterated today when i received my 3rd ordered watch....hmt shiv chirag type....however i have doubt it is chirag case as design of case differs near lugs as can be seen in below pics....this hmt shiv has heavier well polished case which i personally prefer...this is one is my best buy this year


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Janata White SS Strap and Kohinoor White are on sale on HMT website now.


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Did anyone get to grab the Roman Chrono which went for sale on the site? I was at it for 40 minutes, but ran out of luck.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

aqk_2 said:


> Did anyone get to grab the Roman Chrono which went for sale on the site? I was at it for 40 minutes, but ran out of luck.


r u sure it came up 4 sale, had checked at around 8 pm, and janata, kohinoor were there even then but not the roman. to be frank i hv put some methods to work to be notified if it comes up. perhaps that was not good enough. sad.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

ruminance said:


> r u sure it came up 4 sale, had checked at around 8 pm, and janata, kohinoor were there even then but not the roman. to be frank i hv put some methods to work to be notified if it comes up. perhaps that was not good enough. sad.


I was checking till 7pm but it was not available, At what time it was listed? I just missed my holy grail.......sad


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

'vasudhaiv kutumbkam' 50 year independence commemoration watch available


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ruminance said:


> 'vasudhaiv kutumbkam' 50 year independence commemoration watch available


yes. it is listed under Lalit. there is no picture. Model is LGGL GJ.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

sarvesh said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics. Its sad to see damage product from the box. Lume on new Pilot seems like re-lumed.


I missed Shiv... Any chance of this getting listed again??


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

raami said:


> I missed Shiv... Any chance of this getting listed again??


My only source is HMT online, will give a heads up if it will be available again, that I can do. But I do not have any contact other than HMT website.


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

This is where I was (and the next page) for almost 40+ minutes!











ruminance said:


> r u sure it came up 4 sale, had checked at around 8 pm, and janata, kohinoor were there even then but not the roman. to be frank i hv put some methods to work to be notified if it comes up. perhaps that was not good enough. sad.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

aqk_2 said:


> This is where I was (and the next page) for almost 40+ minutes!
> 
> View attachment 12560777


Did you were able to make this purchase?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Great thread!

Here's my $16 HMT from the Bay

I got 2 for my boys, but one of them had a poorly working movement, so it's a spare.
Besides this is the dial I like better.

Sure it's been repainted, but its a really cool repainting job!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Don't you think there are some similarities? 
(pictures are taken from google image search)


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Received?



sarvesh said:


> Sir, have you got your Pilot? I am reading on other group that new pilot hands are different? What is your opinion? Also I am reading that new Janata mily is being supplied without Made in India mark. Considering all these will it be a good move to buy Pilot white? Or it will be just consolidation of part & components (since they are closing down).


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Pilot, Janata Arabic & Delux, Kohinoor YD, Rajat, NASS 03 Black & Blue are available.


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

No. I struggled for almost an hour or so... on this page and the next one. The billing never got processed.

I am told 15 more pieces are going to the store in Bangalore later this week. Those from Bangalore may want to check.



sarvesh said:


> Did you were able to make this purchase?


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

aqk_2 said:


> No. I struggled for almost an hour or so... on this page and the next one. The billing never got processed.
> 
> I am told 15 more pieces are going to the store in Bangalore later this week. Those from Bangalore may want to check.


going to store means they would be available online, right? or is it that privileged Bangalorians can just go and get one?


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Black pilot on site


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Today is special. Finally I got this one.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Its a classic beauty....i have one too....now i repent why i didnt buy more in 2015 when it available almost everyday on site....


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Its a classic beauty....i have one too....now i repent why i didnt buy more in 2015 when it available almost everyday on site....


You are right sir, When I initially started taking interest, almost every colour Pilot was available on site, but I was not aware or obsessed at that time.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Check the website (HMT). A lot of new range is available like Avinash, Kranthi, Chirag and one separate Section called 'Chinar"


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

What is the official HMT website ?

Do they ship to USA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Tons of new watches listed in mechanical section...have a look


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

@bobusa
www.hmtwatches.in

They ship only inside india.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Finally and then a little swap


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

As the old maxim says " no knowledge acquired ever goes to waste" ..as some of you will know that i tried servicing a franken 020 movement last year and ended up ruining it...i was Unhappy when i received my shiv with broken stem few days back...today suddenly i realised i have dead franken sitting in my closet with all parts intact....so i used crown of that watch and planted it in my shiv and yipee...thing is running like mercedes.....


----------



## shreyaskumar (Feb 12, 2017)

MY FIRST NEW HMT WATCH.

Deluxe Janata - very thick and small case. Fits well on my wrist.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

a somewhat diferent Kohinoor in golden case, available right now, avinash variants are also up for grabs


----------



## udaymalar (Jul 26, 2013)

Available now in HMT webiste


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

ruminance said:


> a somewhat diferent Kohinoor in golden case, available right now, avinash variants are also up for grabs


Looks like a Jayanth to me in that pic. 
Torb

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Torbjorn said:


> Looks like a Jayanth to me in that pic.
> Torb
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


the dial is kohinoor, case is certainly something else, not the usual kohinoor one.


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

hari317 said:


> yes. it is listed under Lalit. there is no picture. Model is LGGL GJ.


Nice to know, so basically it is a commemorative designed over lalit. And sir, I belong to same fraternity as you do, I mean profession/work wise, in BRIT.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Guys, i bought this watch at the start of the year.....just wanted to share pics with you...i would love if you can help with forensics to determine authenticity of this watch....the guy i bought from peddled it as 100% authentic as all ebay sellers do....however see pics for youself and help me with postmortem...my opinion is that its fake as 1) dial says made in japan but days are in hindi..2) no citizen prints on movement infact movement is entirely virgin devoid of any makers name...PS - verdict of fake will not in anyway lessen my love for this timepiece or offend me..


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

hmtwatches.in website is down from yesterday.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

A lot of Mechanical just got listed including Janata Hindi (first time in almost 2 years, as far as I know), Kranthi, All Kohinoor (Yellow, Grey, black & White), Chirag Blue, Avinash, Jayanth etc. Janata Hindi is limited to 1 piece per customer only (I was trying to book 2 pcs).


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Also some Saathi models, Rajat Supreme Black and NASS03 are in stock at the moment.


----------



## shreyaskumar (Feb 12, 2017)

Any chances to get ADSL being listed in Hmt website?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

New Addition


----------



## acezza1 (Oct 17, 2017)

New purchase - I'd be grateful for everyone's thoughts as to authenticity!


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

@acezza1
dial is 100% aftermarket. ... back seems to me not genuine.


----------



## acezza1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks Otto. Any advice on where to get a genuine one online? 

Alessandro


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yep, unfortuntately that's a fake dial, caseback and hands. It isn't unattractive, but it is not HMT.

There are a few original watches out there on ebay, but you will have to sift through hundreds to find them. Unless you have plenty of time, your best method will be to buy direct from a known individual. I can make suggestions by PM if you like.



acezza1 said:


> New purchase - I'd be grateful for everyone's thoughts as to authenticity!
> 
> View attachment 12586727
> View attachment 12586729


----------



## shreyaskumar (Feb 12, 2017)

@hari317 please provide hmt catalogue, can't find from these non-active links.

http://www.roshan.com.au/hmt/mechanical catalog.pdf
http://www.roshan.com.au/hmt/HMT Catalog - old.pdf


----------



## shreyaskumar (Feb 12, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fade blue Chirag is in stock at the moment at HMT online.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Stumbled upon seeing _*"hmt braille*_*"* watch in *"fanaa"* movie. Here is the pic.


----------



## shreyaskumar (Feb 12, 2017)

@sarvesh - Very nice distressed dial - love the radium


----------



## shreyaskumar (Feb 12, 2017)

@jalal-akbar - good catch - Thank you!


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Jawan Duo


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Janta is getting nostalgic today.......


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Saathi WD is available on the website


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Check out the cool new Vijay Brown Dial on HMT Site. UP for sale.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

The Wait is finally over. Got this today from HMT website. I was keeping a tab on this model since last 2 years and I saw this model up for sale last week.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

New straps for pilot


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

For the Day #HMTJawan


----------



## nimod (May 9, 2015)

Friends, I Found this picture online.
is it genuine hmt design?

I am planning to get a similar customised one.
i can identify the case. its Vijay's case. 
I can get the dial painted by someone easily.
only these hollow hands are difficult to find.
i have never seen such hands used on any other model.
How/Where can I find the hands? 
do these hands have name like boat shaped hands?
any hints where to look for? i live in Delhi.







View attachment 126127


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Janata black dial.


----------



## Somnath Majumder (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi Gentlemen, I would like to share the pic. of my new Janata SS ( Steel Strap ) which I have recently bought from HMT official website.


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello Guys,

Good morning.

I want help. I want to change Crystal of my Janata which was broken due to some reason. I wanted to do it by my own as I have spare crystal.
I have googled and found most suggestions are use Crystal lifter, but i dont have that so is there any other way i can do it?

Thanks,
Pk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

And Janata on metal.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

pkulkarni said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Good morning.
> 
> ...


Lift the old crystal from the side with a sharp knife....or remove the movement and push crystal out from the inside of the case.
If you have a perfect fitting spare crystal you can put it on place with a little patience.
Lay it on one side ( left) in his place and press it carefully in. On the other side of crystal ( right) you have to compress it, till it slides in its place.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I was able to do mine manually. I removed the caseback and movement and was able to push the broken crystal out pretty easily and replace it. Some crystal/watch combinations might well be much tighter-fitting, which would make it a bit harder than it was for me, but a lifting/pushing tool certainly isn't always necessary.

_Hello Guys,

Good morning.

I want help. I want to change Crystal of my Janata which was broken due to some reason. I wanted to do it by my own as I have spare crystal.
I have googled and found most suggestions are use Crystal lifter, but i dont have that so is there any other way i can do it?

Thanks,
Pk_


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think that is a rare watch, made for military use. If I'm right, it might be fitted with a movement which hacks (whose second hand stops when the crown is pulled).



nimod said:


> Friends, I Found this picture online.
> is it genuine hmt design?
> 
> I am planning to get a similar customised one.
> ...


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Ottone and Mike_1,

Let me try with this way. Now next challenge for me is open Screw back. Yesterday i already checked with one of the watchmaker and he suggested sort of fork or tweezer. I will try on this weekend when i will get some spare time.

Thanks,
Pk

.


----------



## pkulkarni (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Ottone and Mike_1,

Let me try with this way. Now next challenge for me is open Screw back. Yesterday i already checked with one of the watchmaker and he suggested sort of fork or tweezer. I will try on this weekend when i will get some spare time.

Thanks,
Pk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

@pkulkarni
don't use a fork please :-0


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

With a gum ball or a opening tool


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Buddha is with me (OGSL 03 WD BUDDHA LS)

View attachment 12621311

View attachment 12621313

View attachment 12621315

View attachment 12621307


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

View attachment 12622655

View attachment 12622663

View attachment 12622667


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Friends

Can you please guide me how to delete the post. As you can see I am not able to post the pic (I mean its not displaying as a picture but as a link) and I want to delete those pics. Pls guide me.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

HMT Trisul


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Sudhakar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice. May I now know where you have purchased hmt rahukal?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sudhakar said:


> Very nice. May I now know where you have purchased hmt rahukal?


It was available from HMT online a few years back. Both the golden and the steel cased versions.


----------



## Sudhakar (Mar 10, 2006)

hari317 said:


> It was available from HMT online a few years back. Both the golden and the steel cased versions.


Thanks a lot. I will start searching for this watch to add it to my collection.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Help needed. 
I have two projects I need a good watchmaker for. Preferably in Bangalore.
1. A ladies omega movement and dial installed in a different case. Originally my mom's watch, she sold the case and bracelet for gold value. I sourced a case, but it needs a spacer, movement holder, stem extension, dial rotation. My local guy can't do it.
2. I need hands installed for a ronda gmt quartz movement. 
Thanks if you csn help. I'm up in Yelahanka, but have a car and GPS.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Sudhakar said:


> Thanks a lot. I will start searching for this watch to add it to my collection.


Check out the Sonata made Rahu kalam too, cheaper and easier to get than Hmt , probably with some case and dial choices too. Check Flipkart they usually have them in stock and sometimes discount.
Or you could just get Lucky and get a Hmt steel variant maybe online . All the best for the Hunt, thats where the fun is, with Hmt.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Man arrested for palming off fake HMTs.

Man held for palming off fake HMT watches to 2,100 people : PTI feed, News - India Today


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Some autos like NASS, Taurus, Handwinders like Janata DLX Roman etc are back in stock at the HMT website at the moment. HTH.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

"HMT"
Inverted Pinaki:-d


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

त्रि, is the name of this watch and its developed by AJWAIN (Analogue Jeweled Watches & Instruments Network) as a homage to HMT Skeleton.

The .999 hand made Silver Dial has the Lion, the Elephant , the Bull and the Horse travelling in a clockwise direction at 12 ,3,6and 9 representing the North, East , South and West of India.

The shades of the Tri-color are represented in all its brilliance on the dial in a subtle manner and the Blue Hands , the Ashok Chakra .

Movement : 8N24 Skeleton , Miyota Japan 21 jewels 
Dial : Hand made in .999 pure Silver with Lazor welded pure silver, dial legs 
Case : SS304 ~`38mm without crown
Mineral Crystal .
Caseback : Screw down TBC .
Strap : 18mm Genuine Leather

View attachment DSC_3105.jpg

View attachment DSC_3104.jpg

View attachment DSC_3103.jpg

View attachment DSC_3101.jpg

View attachment DSC_3098.jpg

View attachment DSC_3099.jpg

View attachment DSC_3095.jpg

View attachment DSC_3097.jpg


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

@the one and sarvesh

Fascinating watches!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice watches, the one and Sarvesh.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely Congratulations


sarvesh said:


> त्रि, is the name of this watch and its developed by AJWAIN (Analogue Jeweled Watches & Instruments Network) as a homage to HMT Skeleton.
> 
> The .999 hand made Silver Dial has the Lion, the Elephant , the Bull and the Horse travelling in a clockwise direction at 12 ,3,6and 9 representing the North, East , South and West of India.
> 
> ...


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

#Macro Tuesday


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> #Macro Tuesday


 very nicely captured!


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

#macromania with Janata


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Sudip, nice watch. The HMT logo on this one, is it screen printed or the affixed one?


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Screen not applied


hari317 said:


> Hi Sudip, nice watch. The HMT logo on this one, is it screen printed or the affixed one?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I ordered about 10 of the HMT's. 3 arrived today......2 with D.O.A. movements and the third had it's crystal fall off when I unpacked it. Not looking very good for my first HMT adventure. I'll see how the ebay sellers want to handle.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ebay? You need to be aware that an extremely high proportion of HMT watches sold on ebay are what are known as frankenwatches, and very few have their original dials. Such watches can be interesting and fun, and some of them may work well, but you probably need to have low expectations unless they were sold to you as being new.



Cvp33 said:


> I ordered about 10 of the HMT's. 3 arrived today......2 with D.O.A. movements and the third had it's crystal fall off when I unpacked it. Not looking very good for my first HMT adventure. I'll see how the ebay sellers want to handle.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> Ebay? You need to be aware that an extremely high proportion of HMT watches sold on ebay are what are known as frankenwatches, and very few have their original dials. Such watches can be interesting and fun, and some of them may work well, but you probably need to have low expectations unless they were sold to you as being new.


Super low and deceitful expectations that were unfortunately met. Expected:

Redialed - CHECK
New hands - CHECK
Delayed shipping - CHECK
Poor packaging - CHECK
Crap straps - CHECK

Didn't expect broken movements. I'll get my PayPal refund and move on. No worries here. My vintage Timex watches all arrived in perfect working order for $20 to $30. Loving those!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

First lesson: frankenwatch movements don't always run!



Cvp33 said:


> Super low and deceitful expectations that were unfortunately met. Expected:
> 
> Redialed - CHECK
> New hands - CHECK
> ...


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> First lesson: frankenwatch movements don't always run!


First lesson - use paypal and it's guarantees. No lessons necessary after that one. I've had very good luck holding ebay sellers accountable to their descriptions. This one is pretty cut and dry.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Lucky to bag this nishat last week...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Thats how it all began for me.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely watch Sudip!


----------



## JitenderGuliani (Nov 10, 2014)

Recent addition


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

bought last week ​


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

@hari317...where can i get Rajat Supreme online other than hmt website?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

no idea boss


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nice watches ksrao.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Almost becoming a beater.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

rare watch!


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Macromania


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Tushar90 (Oct 24, 2017)

hari317 said:


> very nice!


Hi Hari,

Any chance you can help me with a HMT Pilot White Dial ?


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Trying to decipher these HMT Jawan codes. Will be grateful.
W10/6645-000035 GC-33830	0214033
W10/IWJ-1550 GB-09121	0214007
W10/6645-000035 GC-23405	0214033
W10/6645-000035 GB-32589	0214018
W10/6645-000035 GC-22157	0214033


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sudip said:


> Trying to decipher these HMT Jawan codes. Will be grateful.
> W10/6645-000035 GC-33830 0214033
> W10/IWJ-1550 GB-09121 0214007
> W10/6645-000035 GC-23405 0214033
> ...


No idea about the codes Sudip. Hopefully some ex HMT employees might be able to shed light.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Sunil
For the unseasonal rains








Wristshots


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

lovely watch


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

I love that dial. Haven't seen a Sunil before. Nice watch!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

The HMT Era
This is my personal interpretation of the HMT History. Featuring along with the #doodle here is the HMT Devnagri which triggered and launched me into this mad world of horology.
#hmtdoodle


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

very nice Sudip!


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

New acquisitions









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely find.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Modded Shiv. The golden indices Shiv in Amar Case. The fluted bezel gives a different feel to the watch.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

lovely look Sudip.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

SHIV TRISHUL YD SS available on HMT site .... Grab one before it's GONE...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Raami. Seems to have sold out fast.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Happy new year 2018. May this year bring more horological marvel to you all.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sudip said:


> Happy new year 2018. May this year bring more horological marvel to you all.


nice!


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

sudip said:


> Happy new year 2018. May this year bring more horological marvel to you all.


Is this special edition notebook going to be made available to members?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Sorry, but this is not a special edition. I had made this doodle and some collector in US wanted the doodle. As per my daughter's request I should keep a memory of this doodle. So I printed it on notepad and gifted to her on the new year day and the original doodle will find a place on the collector's wall as a gift from an HMT lover. 


macosie said:


> Is this special edition notebook going to be made available to members?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

sudip said:


> Sorry, but this is not a special edition. I had made this doodle and some collector in US wanted the doodle. As per my daughter's request I should keep a memory of this doodle. So I printed it on notepad and gifted to her on the new year day and the original doodle will find a place on the collector's wall as a gift from an HMT lover.


Understood. It's a cool doodle and it made nice souvenir. Lucky daughter. Happy New Year.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Buy fast Shiv watch available online


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Amit D said:


> Buy fast Shiv watch available online


thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Some beauties from HMT


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nice group sudip


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hurry.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

hari317 said:


> View attachment 12790095
> 
> 
> View attachment 12790097
> ...


all gone... just like that..


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt

Choices..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice set, the one!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Nice set, the one!


Yes, Could not find the sonata Rahu.. would have helped in comparison.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Latest buy.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think that the quartz watches from HMT are under-discussed and are well worthy of investigation. Thanks for posting this one.



ksrao_74 said:


> Latest buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bhogi (Apr 30, 2014)

HMT Shiv watches available online on HMT website


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Still these are left. Hurry.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Above watches still remain available. Amazing!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how the second names of each these watches were arrived at?



hari317 said:


> View attachment 12802945
> 
> View attachment 12802947
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mike_1 said:


> Can anyone tell me how the second names of each these watches were arrived at?


Shiv dials are in excess I believe. So they are being put in cases of other models. Most of the second names belong to the case donor watch. However, Some middle names are unidentifiable in typical HMT fashion.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank-you, Hari.

Could you please tell me about the original Shiv model/s? When I google to try to find out about it/them, everything I can see so far relates to these new models using the excess dials.



hari317 said:


> Shiv dials are in excess I believe. So they are being put in cases of other models. Most of the second names belong to the case donor watch. However, Some middle names are unidentifiable in typical HMT fashion.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mike_1 said:


> Thank-you, Hari.
> 
> Could you please tell me about the original Shiv model/s? When I google to try to find out about it/them, everything I can see so far relates to these new models using the excess dials.


I know very little about them. In 2010 or so, when I was in regular touch with the Chinar factory, they used to press me to buy some pieces of Shiv along with the black Pilots and silver Janatas that I was really after, I used to decline, having never seen one, how wrong I was.

"The one" has posted some pics of his Shiv that he most probably purchased from Zainakot (Chinar plant was located there). I believe that is in original configuration. HTH


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Modded Shiv #macromania #hmtshiv


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Which case has been used in Hmt Shiv Shankar. Kohinoor or Shalimar?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Amit D said:


> Which case has been used in Hmt Shiv Shankar. Kohinoor or Shalimar?


Kohinoor. Shalimar is a GP brass case with 16mm straps.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Mike_1 said:


> Thank-you, Hari. Could you please tell me about the original Shiv model/s? When I google to try to find out about it/them, everything I can see so far relates to these new models using the excess dials.


 As Hari has mentioned, had seen and picked Shiv from Srinagar showroom/Factory Zainakot, And as he said I too was searching for the black pilot and would not have picked Shiv , Anand, if I hadnt seen them for myself and that too in HMT Showroom. The Models Back then were named as per the case used. Shiv (Janata), Shiv Akbar, Shiv Amar, Shiv chetan, Shiv Jayanth, Shiv Avinash, Shiv Gaurav , Shiv Sahar, Shiv Shalimar, Shiv Vijay NL, Shiv Kohinoor and Shiv BD. This is as per the list I had received . Steel cases were used for white dials( Janata, Akbar,Chethan,Sahar, Vijay NL, Kohinoor) Gold cases were for yellow dial( Amar,Jayanth, Gaurav, Shalimar ) ,Few qty of diff dial design were made( the mountain peaks at 3 and a outline of Shiva Lingam at 9), but majority was what is being sold now. Few qty of Shiv YD in Kiran case, and Shiv Black in Deepak case. I suppose after exhausting chinar stock, considering demand, Shiv Dials were made again by bang, and these are being sold now, you will notice the dials are different than the ones in earlier(chinar made) Shiv, in particular the font of "PARA SHOCK , 17 JEWELS', the position of "Made in India 020 " and probably the type of process to make it. The naming process now seems to be more random using diff words/entities associated with GOD, but basically is change of cases , to name a few.. 1) Shiv Nandi -Seems like Pawan case 2) Shiv RAM seems like Janata sp delux case 3) Shiv Shankar like Kohinoor case,Shiv Trishul Looks like Deepak case, speculating frm site pics, cause could not get any from the recent ones. This is as per whatever I have come across, Please add or modify if someone has other info.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> As Hari has mentioned, had seen and picked Shiv from Srinagar showroom/Factory Zainakot, And as he said I too was searching for the black pilot and would not have picked Shiv , Anand, if I hadnt seen them for myself and that too in HMT Showroom. The Models Back then were named as per the case used. Shiv (Janata), Shiv Akbar, Shiv Amar, Shiv chetan, Shiv Jayanth, Shiv Avinash, Shiv Gaurav , Shiv Sahar, Shiv Shalimar, Shiv Vijay NL, Shiv Kohinoor and Shiv BD. This is as per the list I had received . Steel cases were used for white dials( Janata, Akbar,Chethan,Sahar, Vijay NL, Kohinoor) Gold cases were for yellow dial( Amar,Jayanth, Gaurav, Shalimar ) ,Few qty of diff dial design were made( the mountain peaks at 3 and a outline of Shiva Lingam at 9), but majority was what is being sold now. Few qty of Shiv YD in Kiran case, and Shiv Black in Deepak case. I suppose after exhausting chinar stock, considering demand, Shiv Dials were made again by bang, and these are being sold now, you will notice the dials are different than the ones in earlier(chinar made) Shiv, in particular the font of "PARA SHOCK , 17 JEWELS', the position of "Made in India 020 " and probably the type of process to make it. The naming process now seems to be more random using diff words/entities associated with GOD, but basically is change of cases , to name a few.. 1) Shiv Nandi -Seems like Pawan case 2) Shiv RAM seems like Janata sp delux case 3) Shiv Shankar like Kohinoor case,Shiv Trishul Looks like Deepak case, speculating frm site pics, cause could not get any from the recent ones. This is as per whatever I have come across, Please add or modify if someone has other info.


Very informative. Thank you for sharing. Only one thing. The dials are "coined". With the liquidation of Tumkur assets and no power at Ranibagh to operate the heavy tonnage presses, manufacture of such dials is impossible. I feel they were sitting on a stockpile of Flat Shiv dials. I have recently been able to purchase a few YD and WD Shiv from online, let me try to compare to your models. Of course Pie pan dial shiv dials (Installed in Janata and Kiran cases) will be different than the flat dial Shivs.

Warm Regards
Hari


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Went to the showroom today. Didn't really see anything that ticked my fancy. Then the fellow behind the counter asked if I was interested in a Janata. He pulled out a proper Janata (not deluxe), with domed crystal, and two Shiv Rams(one ****e the other cream). 
I really didn't need to get them, but I did. 









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi all, apologies if this has been covered, but does anyone know the best outlet for hmt in Delhi?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

DilliTime said:


> Hi all, apologies if this has been covered, but does anyone know the best outlet for hmt in Delhi?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


there isn't any. visit the official hmtwatches.in website.


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

hari317 said:


> there isn't any. visit the official hmtwatches.in website.


Will do, thanks.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Very informative. Thank you for sharing. Only one thing. The dials are "coined". With the liquidation of Tumkur assets and no power at Ranibagh to operate the heavy tonnage presses, manufacture of such dials is impossible. I feel they were sitting on a stockpile of Flat Shiv dials. I have recently been able to purchase a few YD and WD Shiv from online, let me try to compare to your models. Of course Pie pan dial shiv dials (Installed in Janata and Kiran cases) will be different than the flat dial Shivs.
> 
> Warm Regards
> Hari


thanks Hari
Is it possible for you to check the Dial of the Shiv if u have bought from the recent lot, they dont seem to have been made by the earlier process (coined), even though both are flat.As I said not got any from recent lot.will try to post a comparison pic.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> thanks Hari
> Is it possible for you to check the Dial of the Shiv if u have bought from the recent lot, they dont seem to have been made by the earlier process (coined), even though both are flat.As I said not got any from recent lot.will try to post a comparison pic.


I have checked with a loupe, the dials are certainly coined. I will try to post some pics. Sudip's macro pics clearly show the coined dial. Sudip how old is the shiv that you have posted pics of?

Best
Hari


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

sudip said:


> Macromania


Someone find me a Vishwa! I have the Ravi, the Vishwa would round out my last name ;-)


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

lsiravi said:


> Someone find me a Vishwa! I have the Ravi, the Vishwa would round out my last name ;-)


Lakshmi times in Bangalore has White dial Vishwa in Kanchan deluxe case.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## lsiravi (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh excellent. I will see if someone can go there. I am uh... unable as of now.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Hari this is from the recent lot which came online.


hari317 said:


> I have checked with a loupe, the dials are certainly coined. I will try to post some pics. Sudip's macro pics clearly show the coined dial. Sudip how old is the shiv that you have posted pics of?
> 
> Best
> Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sudip said:


> Hari this is from the recent lot which came online.


great. thanks Sudip.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

#HMTTaurus


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

HMT Kalyan for the day


----------



## Bhogi (Apr 30, 2014)

My Shiv Ram has finally arrived ...

..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice watch Bhogi.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

HMT shiv.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice watch!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

As a learning experience for me, do we conclude that these new (sort of) Shiv watches do still have coined indices?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mike_1 said:


> As a learning experience for me, do we conclude that these new (sort of) Shiv watches do still have coined indices?


in my opinion, based on detailed examination, the dials are still coined. There is no possibility of new HMT dial production so these dials are all from the unassembled watch parts inventory.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Sona for me and my better half.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank-you Hari.



hari317 said:


> in my opinion, based on detailed examination, the dials are still coined. There is no possibility of new HMT dial production so these dials are all from the unassembled watch parts inventory.


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Mostly very good choices there.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice collection... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhogi (Apr 30, 2014)

Latest addition to my HMT family


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Brothers from different mother. 
#HMTSAGL02 and #AllwynThrob
A visual comparison of these two semi skeletons.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

lovely pic Sudip!


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

HMT Taurus


__
http://instagr.am/p/BeSoiCHBuK0/


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

HMT Kohinoor


__
http://instagr.am/p/Be0OVOqBlKR/


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

HMT Chirag Red


__
http://instagr.am/p/BU3aBsFB0DF/


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Janata Guilloche with silver indices


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Janata guilloche with golden indices


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

HMT Chirag Blue (I don't find this type of brushed finish case very often)


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Drooling


kkindaface said:


> Janata Guilloche with silver indices


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

HMT for the day.... Shakti golden dodecagon case


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Maha Shivaratri special..


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

You need to re-load your attachments to make them visible.



raami said:


> Maha Shivaratri special..
> 
> View attachment 12891695
> 
> ...


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

kkindaface said:


> Janata guilloche with golden indices


This is a rare Beauty !!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Shiv BD D


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

lovely watch The one, as usual you have something which no one else has.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Very true Hari. The One (as the name says too) has some of the most unique Ones. One of the TOP 3 HMT Collectors I know. It is my fortune to have met him once.


hari317 said:


> lovely watch The one, as usual you have something which no one else has.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Cant help but come back again to this post. Hari would request you to share the pic sometime too. 


kkindaface said:


> Janata Guilloche with silver indices


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Today's pick....Taurus with date pointer










Wish I could find a similar bracelet but better quality (the bracelet in pic should have been sold in the 'hair remover' aisle), may be I will put this on a nice leather band later.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

kkindaface said:


> Today's pick....Taurus with date pointer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is very similar and solid link from Watchgecko


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kkindaface said:


> Today's pick....Taurus with date pointer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lovely


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sudip said:


> Cant help but come back again to this post. Hari would request you to share the pic sometime too.


k sure.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

HMT Rajat..


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

A rarely seen Vijay (maroon sunburst dial with a golden outer ring along the indices). I put this on a magnetic milanese mesh, but should change it to something non-magnetic when I find a better band/bracelet. Something to note.... no HMT logo seen anywhere, not even on the case back


----------



## irprof (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi all. I thought this story would be of interest to the HMT fans. Its by a friend of mine, who wrote for the Wall Street Journal (and is now the NY Times.) A few years old now, but interesting nonetheless: https://www.wsj.com/articles/time-stands-still-at-fabled-indian-watch-factory-1434335402

RANIBAGH, India-In the ghostly reception area of an HMT Watches Ltd. factory, decorated with a space-age chandelier and a conversation pit-relics from a groovier era of Indian industrial optimism-the wall clock reads "8:15." It's actually closer to noon.
Out on the factory floor, Narayan Singh Khanayak sits at his work station, staring at another dead wall clock. He installs crowns on wristwatches, but there are none to install right now. Asked why he would be staring at the clock, he says: "You've got to look somewhere!"
At HMT Watch Factory V, nestled between Nepal and Tibet, time stands still in more ways than one. A half-century ago, Japanese watchmaker Citizen came to India to help HMT Ltd. , a government-run machine-tool maker, start a watch subsidiary, then left.









HMT's Janata


Today the business, HMT Watches, still makes timepieces that are the height of fashion, circa the 1960s. But probably not much longer.
HMT's classic designs sure look swell. There is the charcoal-face Pilot, with its glow-in-the-dark "12"-the better for someone like, say, a fighter pilot to read during dogfights. The whiteface Janata, with its red, whisker-thin sweep-second hand, would look snazzy on the wrist of Cary Grant in "Charade."
But people don't buy many windup watches anymore. The factory once produced hundreds of pieces a day. It now dribbles out just four or five, an executive says.
In its tiny showroom, an old ceiling fan doesn't creak overhead. It doesn't move at all, because there is no electricity. 
How long has the power been off? "Two years," says marketing manager Virendra Singh.
The end is near, executives of the government-owned company say. An official with India's Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises said a factory-closure plan is working its way through the ministry. 
For decades, HMT watches were India's go-to gifts for graduations, weddings and retirements. Then, quartz watches happened. And India opened its market to more foreign brands. HMT built a watch empire to supply a nation, and the nation has moved on.









The HMT factory in northern India, at quitting time, makes just four or five windup watches a day. PHOTO: JESSE PESTA/THE WALL STREET JOURNAL


Mr. Singh and his co-worker in the showroom, Radha Joshi, remember the good days. Both have worked here since the 1980s.
Ms. Joshi found her husband at the factory. "It was a plot," she says, describing how she conspired to win his affection. "I had my eye on him."
Her husband, sitting beside her in their living room, laughs. He says he is hearing the details for the first time.
This was HMT's golden age-whirring machinery and a factory target of two million watches a year. Back then, Ms. Joshi tested finished pieces. Her future husband worked in plating-"gold, nickel, cobalt, rhodium, silver," he says.
Ms. Joshi schemed to get extra help in the testing room by asking her boss to send over that handsome man. Later, she asked him to marry her. "He was very shy," she says. "That's why I liked him." Today, he works on the assembly line.
Despite long odds, Mahendra Bisht, the union president, thinks HMT Watch Factory V can rise again. "I'm very confident that our good old days will return," he says. He has a plan: Make more gun and aircraft parts.
Mr. Bisht points out the factory is packed with precision machinery and people who can run it. "Defense work, ordnance work," he says, pulling out a list of things the plant has already made: bullet inserts, ammunition carriers, pins and brackets for Indian air force fighter jets.









The watch display case in the HMT factory showroom. PHOTO: JESSE PESTA/THE WALL STREET JOURNAL


And why not make ammo in a watch factory? After all, other HMT affiliates already manufacture roller bearings, a Continuous Butter Making Machine, farm tractors, precision ball screws, something called a "programmable guillotine" (for the industrial cutting of paper), and machinery to equip an ice-cream factory.
At a noodle shop down the street, three HMT accountants break for tea. They aren't sanguine. "One thing is clear-the product is going to be no more," says U.S. Sharma. And new jobs are hard to come by.
Talk turns to the gravel business, another big local employer. The village of Ranibagh sits at the cusp of the Himalayan foothills, where racing rivers sweep onto the flatlands, dumping vast fields of pebbles gravel merchants scoop up.
From watchmaking to gravel-shoveling-not really a transferrable skill, the accountants agree. "They have to fight with nature, we have to fight with machinery, government rules," Mr. Sharma says. "It is quite different."
Earlier this year in an HMT shop in New Delhi, employees whiled away a sleepy afternoon. The place wasn't seeing much foot traffic-three, maybe four people a day, said salesman B.L. Pokharel.









Each small component fitted in HMT's classic mechanical watches is produced at its Factory V.PHOTO: KARAN DEEP SINGH/THE WALL STREET JOURNAL


The men fiddled with a ledger when something unusual happened: A customer stepped in. She bought the last two Pilots in stock, then left. A few minutes later, she came back with second thoughts. "Were you joking with me?" she said. She was worried she just got bamboozled by the salesmen, who were laughing among themselves as they completed the sale.
"No, no, by God!" said Mr. Pokharel. "Pilots aren't available anywhere," he said. "Let me tell you, by God, keep them safe."
A few weeks later, HMT closed the Delhi shop.
Just around the corner from that now-defunct shop stands a representation of the "new" India: a Rolex boutique. A salesman there, asked if he wears an HMT watch, smiles. No, he doesn't.
But in one sign of HMT's place in the national psyche, he volunteers that he does remember his grandfather's beloved HMT. "A champagne dial with a crocodile strap," he says.
Back at the Himalayan watch factory, it is a few minutes past quitting time. Workers stroll out the door, hop on motorbikes and ride into the hills.
Mr. Singh, the marketing manager, locks up the showroom. As he has done every day for years, he padlocks the door and wraps the lock in cloth. Then, he melts a dab of red sealing wax on the lock and presses a brass stamp into the wax-the official seal of HMT Watch Factory V.
_-Rajesh Roy contributed to this article._


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

Several weeks ago, I'd clicked on the "Notify" button on the Skeleton SAGL 01. I was very pleasantly surprised to receive a call from HMT this morning, saying it was available and if I was still interested. They requested an email confirmation, and sent me a payment link and invoice! I'm very excited! I had no idea they call potential customers! Has this happened to anyone else? The Skeletons don't show up as being available. Maybe they're rationing them!? 

And just yesterday, I managed to place an order online for a black dial NASS 03. It was gone, seconds later. 

It's been an exciting weekend!


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

kkindaface said:


> A rarely seen Vijay (maroon sunburst dial with a golden outer ring along the indices). I put this on a magnetic milanese mesh, but should change it to something non-magnetic when I find a better band/bracelet. Something to note.... no HMT logo seen anywhere, not even on the case back


Anybody has more info on this Vijay? I never understood the missing hmt logo.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Some days are two tone.


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

HMT Skeleton's on sale on thier website. Under the new Skeleton Product Category.


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

And here they are! NASS 03 BD and SAGL 01 YD Skeleton. The latter came in a really nice wooden box and soft pillow. Reminds me of the boxes Titan's automatics came in, a few years ago. 

Hmm for some reason, unable to attach pics, will do so later...


----------



## Sushanth (Jan 28, 2017)

aqk_2 said:


> HMT Skeleton's on sale on thier website. Under the new Skeleton Product Category.


Sold out...!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> lovely watch The one, as usual you have something which no one else has.


Very kind of you to say that Hari, I guess everybody has one or two unique ones which nobody has, That's what makes the search for HMT's so much fun, its full of surprises.
Like the Janata pattern with gold indices by kkindaface.



sudip said:


> Very true Hari. The One (as the name says too) has some of the most unique Ones. One of the TOP 3 HMT Collectors I know. It is my fortune to have met him once.


Sudipji , Thanks but thats so untrue, you are just pulling my leg. :-d



kkindaface said:


> Today's pick....Taurus with date pointer
> 
> Wish I could find a similar bracelet but better quality (the bracelet in pic should have been sold in the 'hair remover' aisle), may be I will put this on a nice leather band later.


This Taurus is superb and rare .Congratulations



kkindaface said:


> Anybody has more info on this Vijay? I never understood the missing hmt logo.


Thats because this is not HMT, one may find these watches named similar to HMT models , like Kohinoor , Vijay and probably thats there brand name.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

And speaking of surprises, there are always subtle differences to look out for.
This SHIV BD has all printing in white colored font.









And in this SHIV BD they have used gold color too( Amarnath Yatra) along with white color font;-)


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

the one said:


> Very kind of you to say that Hari, I guess everybody has one or two unique ones which nobody has, That's what makes the search for HMT's so much fun, its full of surprises.
> Like the Janata pattern with gold indices by kkindaface.
> 
> Sudipji , Thanks but thats so untrue, you are just pulling my leg. :-d
> ...


So you think it's a franken watch? The dial looks so old that I didn't think there would have been a need to make a franken dial back in the day.

Or it's some brand thats called Vijay? Which doesn't make sense for an old dial like this. I will check what movement it has inside. Most likely hmt movement is what I'm thinking.


----------



## algoth (Jan 23, 2018)

I apologise is this has been touched upon on this thread already, but is there any way to get a hold of the new production mechanical watches sold on HMT's website from outside India? Apparently they only deliver within India, are there any resellers? Ebay seems to be riddled with fakes...


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Todays pick.... Pramod on a jubilee bracelet, HMT's homage to Rolex datejust minus the date i guess.


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello,

I had facilitated a senior citizen's collection liquidation few months back.

Most watches have been picked up from them by many members on this forum thread.

Some watches were given at a discount
Some were at MRP
Some were at a premium, given that the person who bought them had picked them up for a premium.

All watches were New Old Stock (NOS). None of them are from the recently rehashed and made-to-fit releases which are now a days listed on HMT website.

If you are interested, contact me on PM. Thank you.

I love to check on the left over watches every weekend, while they are with me .



algoth said:


> I apologise is this has been touched upon on this thread already, but is there any way to get a hold of the new production mechanical watches sold on HMT's website from outside India? Apparently they only deliver within India, are there any resellers? Ebay seems to be riddled with fakes...


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Janata art deco, burgundy shell cordovan watch band, handmade by me


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

One Beautiful Big and Blue dial quartz watch is listed under Inox category


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Ajeeth with an 'h' for today, the bracelet and dial combo worked well.


----------



## mattbod (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi I have just bought an HMT Pilot (from the UK!) on ebay for less than £20. It looks a lovely watch and I believe these will become collectable as I understand that the watch factory is no more


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Skeleton Automatic Gold/Steel Leather -02 is case type,for fluted its 01 YD/WD is dial color. I think Initially when it was launched
the coding was probably different 01 , 02 referred to dial type.Hari?

Hmt Skely SAGL 02 YD


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

above is an extract from the May 2013 HMT price list, you can see the available models then. That was the initial release and did not change till HMTWL closed. Now the new models are WMD's.

The numerical suffix denoted the case style IMO as mentioned by you.

There was no smooth GP case at that time. GP cases were all fluted. GP cases had two dials: printed YD, stone YD. Steel case had two dials: Printed WD and Stone WD. The stone WD was v uncommon and I must have purchased only a couple I think.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> View attachment 12952523
> 
> 
> above is an extract from the May 2013 HMT price list, you can see the available models then. That was the initial release and did not change till HMTWL closed. Now the new models are WMD's.
> ...


Thanks Hari, I think that time 01 and 02 was used to differentiate stone dial and printed number dial.

And yes , still searching for that NATL 11:-(, cant seem to even get a pic.;-)


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Janata white on handmade shell cordovan navy blue band


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Did you upload the photo of the watch. For some reason I am not able to see the photo.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

raami said:


> Did you upload the photo of the watch. For some reason I am not able to see the photo.


Yes, I did and I am able to see it from both mobile and desktop.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Avinash black, the dial is an homage for the Sinn 556i...close enough


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Jawahar Trio! Silver, Black, Pearl White


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

kkindaface said:


> Jawahar Trio! Silver, Black, Pearl White


lovely set.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

hari317 said:


> lovely set.


Thank you!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

kkindaface said:


> Janata white on handmade shell cordovan navy blue band


Your handmade straps are inspiring me to give it a try from myself also 
Btw where can i get that piece of leather?


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

jalal-akbar said:


> Your handmade straps are inspiring me to give it a try from myself also
> Btw where can i get that piece of leather?


It's called shell cordovan an expensive and hard to source leather. The one I used is tanned by the famous Horween tannery in USA. I was able to get small pieces after I tired hard to source them for my hobby. You can look it up on Google. You may find it on Etsy or eBay. It's only tanned by few tanneries like 4 or 5 in the world.

But if u r just starting out with leather work, I would recommend getting regular leather of thickness less that 3mm or so and practice with it. I started by cutting up old unused leather objects and later moved to buying the leather. There are other forums that can get you started with info related to this hobby. Good luck!


----------



## z_yunus (Mar 11, 2018)

Dear friend Can u please identify if its a fake or genuine hmt pilot? Its the caseback of the pilot.Have u ever heard of brand BEFORA?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fake pilot dial. Never heard of the latter.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Sartaj Blue in an Octagonal Case


----------



## mattbod (Jan 30, 2018)

I just got this from a British seller on ebay. Looks like a fake. I can't seem to find an original anywhere and nearly all Indian ebay sellers seem unscrupulous and selling similar tat. I guess my seller bought it from someone who realized and wanted to offload it.


----------



## sudip (May 4, 2015)

Blue hand mania started with the Blue Hand White Pilot LE and slowly moved ahead. One of my favourite is the Orient Star.


----------



## tjsam (Aug 12, 2012)

z_yunus said:


> Have u ever heard of brand BEFORA?


I had a wall clock from Bifora,which was shattered in an accident a long ago,worked like a horse.Just a reminiscence.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

When you purchased this Hmt Skeleton


----------



## Vermonster (May 8, 2017)

I've never seen a skeleton. I like it.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today.... Hmt Saathi....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice Amit.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

kkindaface said:


> It's called shell cordovan an expensive and hard to source leather. The one I used is tanned by the famous Horween tannery in USA. I was able to get small pieces after I tired hard to source them for my hobby. You can look it up on Google. You may find it on Etsy or eBay. It's only tanned by few tanneries like 4 or 5 in the world.
> 
> But if u r just starting out with leather work, I would recommend getting regular leather of thickness less that 3mm or so and practice with it. I started by cutting up old unused leather objects and later moved to buying the leather. There are other forums that can get you started with info related to this hobby. Good luck!


Many thanks for the information


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Hmt Kohinoor...


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Skeleton available in hmt website


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Skeleton available in hmt website..


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today..Hmt Kajal...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Skeleton available in hmt website..


excellent.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today...Hmt Kohinoor...


lovely pic


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

You showed me yours, so I'll show you mine. Love this Chirag.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nice one.


----------



## kongisland (Feb 20, 2017)

jalal-akbar said:


> Hari Ji, very beautiful watch. Yes indeed it is one of the special models from HMT. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Hari Ji, referring to my previous post where i posted about my hmt roman watch..after comparing with yours i find few differences between your watch and my watch. Could you please tell me why the difference? Is my watch franken? Here are the pics...
> 
> ...


Hello all,

I have been going through all the pages. And came across the moonphase discussions. I have a very specific question.

Is there a difference in the gold colour of yellow dial moon phase casing and black dial moon phase casing? Cause the pictures here show stark different. The yellow dial seems to have a very subtle golden coloured case while the black dial seems to have a very copperish coloured case.

Or is it just the angle of the picture /light conditions /aging process of the watches the reason for such difference in gold colour casing?


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ronie88 said:


> View attachment 12992551


lovely shot!


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

HMT Skeleton on my wrist...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

splendid!


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Hmt Chirag...


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

hari317 said:


> lovely shot!


 Hari sir, are you from Mumbai ? I have heard about you a lot. I am not sure if we work for same department. Please reply me back.


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today...Hmt Chirag...
> View attachment 12995675
> View attachment 12995679


 very very lovely


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

While browsing, I came across this article published in the _India Today_ from (likely) the 1980s:

https://www.indiatoday.in/magazine/...e-likely-to-lose-their-jobs-821655-2014-01-02

It's a fairly illuminating read though clearly biased against HMT. If the article is to be believed, HMT was primarily an importer of watch parts which it assembled together into watches (which apparently nobody bought). Here's a quote:

Complains Hegde: "HMT purchases the movements in Japan, the cases in Hong Kong, dials in Taipei, gets them assembled in Seoul and imports the finished product as Kohinoor at Rs75 and sells it at Rs 200."

While it is true that the average Indian citizen back then (as now) preferred imported goods over domestic ones, I suspect reality back then lay somewhere in the middle and was not as dire for HMT as its made out to be in the article. Clearly HMT manufactured in-house but is the article simply a blatant misrepresentation?

All thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hegde and Golay had to shut shop and exit the business, their comments have to be taken in this context. A loser always has something/someone to blame. Later HMT blamed Titan in a similar fashion. It is true that HMT was importing some watches, but clearly it was also manufacturing a large number of watches and the company was very profitable when this article was written. The imported ones were quartz, you can still buy them today from HMT online, the Roman quartz range for example.
HTH


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

hari317 said:


> Hegde and Golay had to shut shop and exit the business, their comments have to be taken in this context. A loser always has something/someone to blame.


Great point Hari - indeed Hegde and Golay was a particularly litigious company and claimed that: high interest rates, raw steel importation tariffs and opacity in official policy regarding watch manufacturing were responsible for its (chronic) lack of profitability and inability to pay back loans. From a cursory examination of the literature available from that time, I would be inclined to believe these problems existed. But I don't think they necessarily provided HMT with significant advantages. HMT was no doubt pampered but I personally remember its products being in demand and being heavily used from my own childhood in the 1980s. The article makes a valid point about the market being awash in imports but I question whether more than half of the watches sold on a daily basis were imports. HMT had essentially indigenized most manufacturing by the mid-1970s so it's need to heavily import kits seems pointless. It's the mixing of valid and questionable points which confused me. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

I see a lot of SHIV and few SKELETON available on HMT site from past few days. Looks like HMT has killed the craze on these watches by over production.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> I see a lot of SHIV and few SKELETON available on HMT site from past few days. Looks like HMT has killed the craze on these watches by over production.


Skeleton's price may be stopping some folks. It is good that they are producing the watches again. The skeletons are all new production. The fancy wooden box is a nice touch, the original issue was with rexine boxes.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Some new sasl models are on sale. Cases from Rajat sup and NASS09


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Online sale stopped again..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

March ending. It should restart eventually.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

hari317 said:


> March ending. It should restart eventually.


Few of my orders are still in Pending status....


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Kedar on my wrist.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Few of my orders are still in Pending status....


one of my skeleton has been mis-sorted by India post, hope it arrives...


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today...
> View attachment 13002981
> View attachment 13002991


Absolutely Gorgeous shots.....best skeleton shot, Which camera u r using for such crisp and clear image if I may ask?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

I know, I am very late in grabbing this beauty, but still here it is............


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for appreciation...

Usually I click with camera of my Samsung S8+



sarvesh said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous shots.....best skeleton shot, Which camera u r using for such crisp and clear image if I may ask?


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

I love this model but unfortunately spoiled mine while doing some experiment on it. Still waiting to buy it again.

[

QUOTE=sarvesh;45731475]I know, I am very late in grabbing this beauty, but still here it is............

View attachment 13038713

View attachment 13038715

View attachment 13038719

View attachment 13038721
[/QUOTE]


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Found these with my dealer... not sure if these are original..


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

those are not genuine dials.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> one of my skeleton has been mis-sorted by India post, hope it arrives...


Ohh, Hope you got it.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Smiley's from HMT
Hmt Sourabh (Smile)








Hmt Sourabh ( ear to ear) Smile









Hmt Day smiley









Group Shot


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Ohh, Hope you got it.


yes, it arrived safe and sound. Thankfully.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today Hmt Kohinoor...


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

Decoding HMT Jawan Caseback Code
Well it is Military issue code
I have found some info about that to share
Example: My recent Jawan Caseback code is:


W10/6645-000035
GC-10731
0214033


" W10 " : that is another Ministry of Defence code for British Army 


watches adopted by Ministry of Defence India as well for ARMY (Most 


coding are similar)


" 6645 " (=NATO code for a wrist watch , a number we shall also find in 


the Nato Stock Number or NSN (National Stock Number) ) ;


000035 is Model Number for HMT Jawan (found in all Jawan Caseback)


GC-10731 is individual issue for tracebility 


0214033 is general HMT Factory code and production batch code etc.


----------



## mdrtoronto (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't know if these are frankens but frankly for the price I'm loving them, similar size to my Speedmaster Reduced.


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

Unfortunately they are...love the straps though...


mdrtoronto said:


> I don't know if these are frankens but frankly for the price I'm loving them, similar size to my Speedmaster Reduced.


----------



## mdrtoronto (Nov 13, 2016)

ronie88 said:


> Unfortunately they are...love the straps though...


What do you figure I've got? They run and keep good time which I wasn't sure would be the case when I bought them 

Edit - did some research and now understand how they differ from the real ones. I didn't mind buying them at the price I did because they're pretty unusual, great price, and it was more to see if I liked them at all which I do.

Will definitely keep eyes out for real ones in the future, I like the style of these a lot!


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I've been looking at a HTM Saathi on eBay. I can't find any information on the watch size. I contacted the eBay seller, but got nothing. I know that the HTM's tend to run smaller. Anyone familiar with this one and the size?


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

ffeingol said:


> I've been looking at a HTM Saathi on eBay. I can't find any information on the watch size. I contacted the eBay seller, but got nothing. I know that the HTM's tend to run smaller. Anyone familiar with this one and the size?


Most of the HMTs are 36mm in case dia. So don't see a reason saathi could be bigger than that. Before buying from eBay pls do check HMT website for availability.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

HMT Shobhit - I am absolutely loving it. Earlier I was sceptical about the size but let me admit that even with this smaller size I am totally in love with this watch.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

HMT Satyam


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> My hmt quartz watch "Euan VGSL 04"
> 
> View attachment 10195386
> 
> ...


Hi , can you please post a wrist shot of this watch please? What is the case size?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> Hi , can you please post a wrist shot of this watch please? What is the case size?


Wrist shot of requested watch
Case size approx 38mmx28mm; Lug width 18mm


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

jalal-akbar said:


> Wrist shot of requested watch
> Case size approx 38mmx28mm; Lug width 18mm
> 
> View attachment 13090263
> View attachment 13090265


Thank you for honouring my word. This looks pretty nice and beautiful on wrist. I was planning to buy it but suddenly I realized that the model posted on site has different hands than yours. I am still undecided............


----------



## dharanikanth (Apr 28, 2018)

Hai can u say if my watch is genuine or not









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

dharanikanth said:


> Hai can u say if my watch is genuine or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks ok to me, not a repaint.


----------



## dharanikanth (Apr 28, 2018)

kkindaface said:


> Looks ok to me, not a repaint.


I purchased in Hyderabad but radium dots is missing. But every thing is qualitative to me. Tanx for reply

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Lume dots are not missing they are too old and just turned dark in color, so it may not be luminous any more, thats it.


----------



## dharanikanth (Apr 28, 2018)

kkindaface said:


> Lume dots are not missing they are too old and just turned dark in color, so it may not be luminous any more, thats it.


Bro u r true. I watched closely with my mobile flash. They r present. U r a genius

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

dharanikanth said:


> I purchased in Hyderabad but radium dots is missing. But every thing is qualitative to me. Tanx for reply
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apologies for going OT..where in Hyderabad did you purchase, dharani?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dharanikanth (Apr 28, 2018)

ksrao_74 said:


> Apologies for going OT..where in Hyderabad did you purchase, dharani?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Methodist complex , abids

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sivakishan (May 9, 2018)

Dear Hari ji,

I have created an account in this website just now. I have been reading posts on this forum, on and off for at least 3 years. I decided to study them in Chronological Order, one of the difficulties I am facing is that most of the photos are missing. I get a photbucket image saying that this photo is no longer available. How do I get to see the pictures posted by you?

Thank you,

Siva Kishan


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sivakishan said:


> Dear Hari ji,
> 
> I have created an account in this website just now. I have been reading posts on this forum, on and off for at least 3 years. I decided to study them in Chronological Order, one of the difficulties I am facing is that most of the photos are missing. I get a photbucket image saying that this photo is no longer available. How do I get to see the pictures posted by you?
> 
> ...


Dear Siva Kishan,

there is unfortunately no way. Photobucket used to be a free service, now the free lunch has become paid and very expensive.

Best
Hari


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Janata with sunburst silver dial on handmade black shell cordovan band


----------



## sivakishan (May 9, 2018)

Dear Hari ji,

Your messages have a 'Click to send me an Email' option at the bottom, just above the hmt logo. While logged in,and when I click it to send you an email, I get a message, 'Sorry The email function has been disabled by the administrator'. Is it possible to enable it?

Sincerely,
Siva Kishan. 


hari317 said:


> Dear Siva Kishan,
> 
> there is unfortunately no way. Photobucket used to be a free service, now the free lunch has become paid and very expensive.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sivakishan said:


> Dear Hari ji,
> 
> Your messages have a 'Click to send me an Email' option at the bottom, just above the hmt logo. While logged in,and when I click it to send you an email, I get a message, 'Sorry The email function has been disabled by the administrator'. Is it possible to enable it?
> 
> ...


This useful feature has been disabled by WUS. Kindly send me a personal message through this forum and I will respond with my email address.

Best
Hari


----------



## dharanikanth (Apr 28, 2018)

dharanikanth said:


> Methodist complex , abids
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are u going to buy from the address mentioned by me?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Sona White on a tan furlon band.


----------



## janhm (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi 

Anyone willing to sell hmt pilot or help me get one ?


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Avinash on handmade burgundy shell cordovan band


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

janhm said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone willing to sell hmt pilot or help me get one ?


I see one listed a while back and its not marked as sold, may be you can check if the price is ok for you. Everything on this checks out except the seconds hand which is a bit shorter than the usual pilots

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/hmt-pilot-black-dial-4627301.html


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

kkindaface said:


> I see one listed a while back and its not marked as sold, may be you can check if the price is ok for you. Everything on this checks out except the seconds hand which is a bit shorter than the usual pilots
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/hmt-pilot-black-dial-4627301.html


It does not seem particularly highly likely that a price of 200 USD would be OK for anyone sane!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

kkindaface said:


> I see one listed a while back and its not marked as sold, may be you can check if the price is ok for you. Everything on this checks out except the seconds hand which is a bit shorter than the usual pilots
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/hmt-pilot-black-dial-4627301.html


I wonder why the watch has not been marked as sold yet?!!


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

The price of course! But we don't know who wants it at what price, depends on the seekers desperation I guess.


Mike_1 said:


> I wonder why the watch has not been marked as sold yet?!!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

kkindaface said:


> The price of course! But we don't know who wants it at what price, depends on the seekers desperation I guess.


Ah yes, it could possibly be the price!


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Janata Devanagari Art Deco on Tan Shell Cordovan one piece band


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Someone should tell hmt to comeup with sunburst dial pilots...entire colour range of pilots with sunburst dials....it would be great if jalal could comeup with concept pic of silver dial sunburst pilot with brushed blue hands....


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

kkindaface said:


> Janata with sunburst silver dial on handmade black shell cordovan band


MY top pick of hmt at any point of time...


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...


----------



## dharanikanth (Apr 28, 2018)

Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today...
> View attachment 13168033
> View attachment 13168035


Superb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Amazing...... Both the watch and the pic....



Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today...
> View attachment 13168033
> View attachment 13168035


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Edit - deleted, not sure why double post


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

akvikram said:


> Amazing...... Both the watch and the pic....


Thanks...


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today HMT Sourab....


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice,

Is it a black bracelet?


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes its black ceramic strap


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today Hmt Shiv....


----------



## techmasti (Jun 1, 2018)

awesome read


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Hmt Sanjay


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Hmt Sona...


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Just received this beauty


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

nice Sachin.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

The email-in Sona


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

If compare to original - Hands are a big let down, Strap is absolute garbage, but still the peephole has its own charm.


----------



## Kryptonyte (Jan 24, 2018)

Got my hands on an Airavata last night!

Really lucked out, have been looking since last year and I somehow found one on a local classified. I imagine the seller is on this forum somewhere, but I found him on kijiji in Canada haha.


----------



## Kryptonyte (Jan 24, 2018)

Got my hands on an Airavata last night!

Really lucked out, have been looking since last year and I somehow found one on a local classified. I imagine the seller is on this forum somewhere, but I found him on kijiji in Canada haha.

View attachment 13237965


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Good things about hmt watches is that they are easily customisable....even i am contemplating changing hands of my sachin watch with something fanciful....


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

This beauty came in the mail today.


----------



## bluevolt (Jun 22, 2018)

This is my first post here, and I'm excited to share the pictures of my brand new HMT watches! Recently, I've developed a fascination for mechanical watches and the engineering behind them. I've spent hours learning about Escapements, jewels, and other parts which make these watches. I look forward to gradually increasing my collection.

I got these from the HMT website this month. I think the Janata and the Sona are two of the best looking watches made by HMT.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

bluevolt said:


> This is my first post here, and I'm excited to share the pictures of my brand new HMT watches! Recently, I've developed a fascination for mechanical watches and the engineering behind them. I've spent hours learning about Escapements, jewels, and other parts which make these watches. I look forward to gradually increasing my collection.
> 
> I got these from the HMT website this month. I think the Janata and the Sona are two of the best looking watches made by HMT.
> 
> View attachment 13240821


Is janata available on hmt website? Whenever I checked it was out of stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluevolt (Jun 22, 2018)

Karan Kohli said:


> Is janata available on hmt website? Whenever I checked it was out of stock.


The Janata was available during two occasions in June. It showed up for a few hours on Monday, June 4th. That's when I bought them.
The second time was on June 13 and 14th. This time there were all colors of the Janata, including the rare silver with leather straps. The white with leather straps stayed on the site for more than a day and half!

You have to keep checking everyday. The stock usually shows up between 9.30 am and 11am when a few pieces are in stock. The Sona wasn't on the website; I emailed HMT with a request and a few days later they sent me an online invoice to pay.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today Hmt Janata....


----------



## Kryptonyte (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm really hoping the skeleton comes back with the scalloped or ribbed case... It apparently did for a month and I missed it


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Side by Side. The email-in Sona WD on left , Ranibagh sona wd on right.


----------



## bluevolt (Jun 22, 2018)

the one said:


> Side by Side. The email-in Sona WD on left , Ranibagh sona wd on right.


Nice pictures! What is the difference between the mail-in and Ranibagh except for the strap and red second hand?


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

It is also missing black lines on the indices.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

the one said:


> Side by Side. The email-in Sona WD on left , Ranibagh sona wd on right.
> View attachment 13255379





bluevolt said:


> Nice pictures! What is the difference between the mail-in and Ranibagh except for the strap and red second hand?


Thanks, Well from the pics , we can see that ranibagh sona has black lines on indices, hands are flat, it says India 0231-A at bottom of dial( against the larger code in the email-in) Hmt logo is different in both-thicker in ranibagh, and there's is a break in pattern where the hmt logo is, in the ranibagh sona. Shade of white is also different, email-in seems pearl white. Font ofcourse is diff too.
Whatever the case, Both are Beautiful.
:-!


----------



## bluevolt (Jun 22, 2018)

the one said:


> ranibagh sona has black lines on indices, hands are flat, Shade of white is also different, email-in seems pearl white.


Wow - so many differences! It's like a real-life example of 'spot the differences.:  Thank you for taking the time to explain all this!


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

How do i buy one of these directly from hmt? Hmt hasnt listed this sona for years now


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Skeleton on my Wrist.


----------



## bluevolt (Jun 22, 2018)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> How do i buy one of these directly from hmt?


Send an email to sales at hmtlimited.com with the subject line: "Request for Sona white dial men's mechanical."

In the email, just say that you are interested in purchasing this watch and give your full name, address and phone number.

If HMT has the stock, they will send you an online invoice. Once you pay the invoice, it takes 3-5 days, depending on where you stay in India.

HMT is not very communicative, so don't expect a reply. It took them a week to send an invoice, and 2 days for Speed Post shipping which also happens automatically once the payment is completed.


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Skeleton on my Wrist.

View attachment 13267943


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

double post...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice one Raami.

Interesting Sona the one. Do you think the dial is older or new?


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...Kailash fitted in Surya...


----------



## bluevolt (Jun 22, 2018)

Currently available on the HMT website at the time of writing this post:
1) Janata white Dial with leather straps
2) Janata white Dial Arabic with leather straps
3) Janata white Dial with steel straps
4) Rajat SUP with black dial and leather straps
5) Rajat SUP with white dial and leather straps


----------



## bluevolt (Jun 22, 2018)

Kryptonyte said:


> I'm really hoping the skeleton comes back with the scalloped or ribbed case


I see that the HMT site has three Skeleton models with ribbed cases as of now.


----------



## Kryptonyte (Jan 24, 2018)

bluevolt said:


> I see that the HMT site has three Skeleton models with ribbed cases as of now.


I have arranged my aunt in india to order one for me. Had been refreshing the page daily waiting. I am a happy camper at this point haha


----------



## Kryptonyte (Jan 24, 2018)

Amit D said:


> Watch on my wrist today HMT Sourab....
> View attachment 13175251
> View attachment 13175257
> View attachment 13175257
> View attachment 13175259


That ribbed case is beautiful. Honestly, they nailed the look with this one. And the black ceramic strap really works.

I really look forward to my skeleton, which is not a sentance that works in any other context.

I almost feel like they're making more of their high end fair now than they did before they closed hahaha


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

Sona Yellow dial is in stock now.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Interesting Sona the one. Do you think the dial is older or new?


Hari, The Sona Dial seems to be older Chinar made, Will open it and reconfirm. The case I am not sure , probably Tumkur market. Will revert back.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Fluted bezel, 19+mm lug, brushed case top, smooth case sides, Sunburst Dial, Dual step, dual finished indices. A stunner.
Hmt Pramod
Variants








Up close


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

.


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

Came in the mail today.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Are these have black cases or in photo its appearing like that?


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Amit D said:


> Are these have black cases or in photo its appearing like that?


Its a Steel case, not black



hari317 said:


> Interesting Sona the one. Do you think the dial is older or new?


Old Dial on tht sona.Atleast on the one I received.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> Fluted bezel, 19+mm lug, brushed case top, smooth case sides, Sunburst Dial, Dual step, dual finished indices. A stunner.
> Hmt Pramod
> Variants
> 
> Even I am fortunate enough to catch both the Pramods! Pramod is a stunner.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

the one said:


> Fluted bezel, 19+mm lug, brushed case top, smooth case sides, Sunburst Dial, Dual step, dual finished indices. A stunner.
> Hmt Pramod
> Variants
> 
> Even I am fortunate enough to catch both the Pramods! Pramod is a stunner.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today Hmt Shrawan...


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 20, 2016)

The Golden dial Sona arrived yesterday. Now waiting for the black one.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Hmt have listed few new automatics but the prices have now started touching in range of seiko5s and vostok watches. It seems greed has atlast taken hold of this iconic common mens watch......


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Hmt have listed few new automatics but the prices have now started touching in range of seiko5s and vostok watches. It seems greed has atlast taken hold of this iconic common mens watch......


It's a fair point. The original ethos seems long-forgotten by those running what is left.


----------



## sivakishan (May 9, 2018)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Hmt have listed few new automatics but the prices have now started touching in range of seiko5s and vostok watches. It seems greed has atlast taken hold of this iconic common mens watch......


Now that (since listing on website) they are *Eco-Friendly* Automatic, the price includes the Green Tax I guess


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today....Hmt Inox Dual time


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Hmt have listed few new automatics but the prices have now started touching in range of seiko5s and vostok watches. It seems greed has atlast taken hold of this iconic common mens watch......


In tune with the time..we cannot really blame HMT; when all the prices have shotup..
Even now it is the most affordable, but the quality of the watches is a concern. Somewhere the quality / originality of the components are being compromised.

Example : Recently i saw somebody posted the photo of Shiv watch. The dial looks lame and plain with no embossing of the OM symbol or the Shiv ling or the Himlayas. It looks like symbols are glued to the dial flat out. I am attaching some of the closeup of the dial which was made by HMT few years ago. One can see the obvious differences.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello, I have a question regarding a particular HMT watch so thought of posting it in this thread. 

I have actually been looking to buy the Silver dial Janata for quite sometime now but never once have seen it in stock on HMT's website. I have emailed HMT twice now, asking them if they have it in stock but I've received no replies from them at all sadly.

Has anyone noticed the Silver Janata show up in stock lately?


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

I am not entirely sure as I am not up to date on HMT. But, HMT has been officially shut down and they are no longer manufacturing watches but, they are selling their remaining stock. So, if you wish to find a silver faced Janata, 2nd hand is the only option unless you can source some locally. I picked up a super nice Janata Super Deluxe, and it's quite the nice watch.


----------



## TimelordVader (Aug 17, 2018)

Another guy with the same question here , I recently got to know about hmt watches , originally I was looking for something like an orientation Bambino but it was out of my budget , by accident I came to know about hmt watches and their history , I would love to have a silver dial janata , it would have been cooler if they would've done more color schemes like blue , green and rose gold . Can I get these in Delhi somewhere , do they still keep these in shops ? Would love to know if anyone knows any good shops I can try in Delhi .


----------



## kj2757 (Aug 10, 2013)

TimelordVader said:


> Another guy with the same question here , I recently got to know about hmt watches , originally I was looking for something like an orientation Bambino but it was out of my budget , by accident I came to know about hmt watches and their history , I would love to have a silver dial janata , it would have been cooler if they would've done more color schemes like blue , green and rose gold . Can I get these in Delhi somewhere , do they still keep these in shops ? Would love to know if anyone knows any good shops I can try in Delhi .


There are a lot of frankens and downright fakes out there. The genuine sellers are jacking up the prices to unreasonable levels. HMT has basically gathered all stocks of finished watches and parts from various factories to a site in Bangalore. Here, they are assembling and finishing their watches and putting them up on their website.

If you are physically located in India, my suggestion is to register on the HMT site (http://www.hmtwatches.in) and keep looking for what comes available. They update their stocks once or twice a week as models become available. The shipping is very cheap and the prices (while rising) are still much lower than the gray market. Plus, you know you're getting a genuine piece. Shipping usually takes 3-5 days.

If you're not in India, try to get an acquaintance to order it for you and then ship to your location.


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

The HMT website does have a lot of nice watches left for sale. The Vijays looks very nice.


----------



## TimelordVader (Aug 17, 2018)

I am actually in Delhi , India , Google shows a store 8 kilometers away , I will try going there , but I seriously doubt they will have any good stock .


----------



## Ragster91 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi Guys - Need some help. While going through my Grandfathers closet I came across from what seems to be a vintage HMT Pilot. Can anyone shed some light if this is original?


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Now that ebay is dead..where have all the hmt sellers flocked? Does anybody where nos sellers are on internet?


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Now that ebay is dead..where have all the hmt sellers flocked? Does anybody where nos sellers are on internet?


Lot of new entry at Amazon.in


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

I was able to buy the new listed janata millenium with exhibition caseback...will put pics when it arrive...anybody know history about this watch? Hari?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> I was able to buy the new listed janata millenium with exhibition caseback...will put pics when it arrive...anybody know history about this watch? Hari?


 i know nothing about it. Must have released in 2000.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Extract from http://expressindia.indianexpress.com/fe/daily/19991202/fst02078.html

HMT's Y2K plans -- A millennium watch 
Kavitha Rajasekhar 
Bangalore, Dec 1: In a bid to sport a new image, public sector major HMT Ltd is planning to unveil a sports watch range and a millennium watch as part of its year 2000 celebration, according to the company's executive director (watches division) S Siddalingaswamy.
He told The Financial Express that the multi-function sports watches priced between Rs 500-700 would have the features of a stop-watch including dual time, alarm, etc, and would be aimed at the 15-30 age group.

"This comes in keeping with our strategy to enter the youth segment and bring HMT into the minds of the youngsters. We are planning an image change with the launch of this range,'' said Siddalingaswamy. The initial launch would include 30 to 40 models and the company was looking at a sales target of over three lakh watches across the country he said. However, the brand name was as yet to be finalised, he added.

The millennium watch would be a variation of the existing Janata model and is scheduled to roll out by January 1, 2000. "We are planning to bring in two models to cater to both the higher and middle price segment. Both would be gold-plated and are likely to be priced between Rs 500-Rs 1000,'' Siddalingaswamy said. Initially, the company plans to release 50,000 pieces aimed at becoming collectors' items for the millennium.

Sagar, Shreyas and Pace are the three existing brands in the low-priced segment (Rs 345 to Rs 500) that would also be a part of the promotion drive.

The 100 millionth watch slated to be manufactured in December would be presented to a dignitary to kick-start HMT's millennium celebrations, he added.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

what's an ALW case? Not Allwyn I hope.


----------



## Parsar01 (Jul 17, 2018)

Gentlemen, can anyone please let me know the case size of HMT kajal, Nass13, and Kailash.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Just received....


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Just received....
> View attachment 13417105
> 
> View attachment 13417107


I have also orderd one for me and is in transit. 
TBC shakti also launched on website.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice. The TBCs appear freshly made.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

The Y2k Pair
The Janata Mili TBC , Kanchan Mili
Yes Hari ji , the caseback on Janata seem newly made TBC with 010818 code on it and dial is Y2k :-s,
The bracelet/ strap on the Janata is nice , heavy overall happy with the new Janata Milli


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice pair. You can see how up to date HMT was by their depiction of a computer in year 2000. 

They should put a TBC on the skeleton, the movement is designed to showoff the back as well.


----------



## Sri.T (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi,

Got this in the mail today.









































I was surprised to see this watch uploaded on the HMT website one fine morning. I knew that the janata transparent case back was a HMT export to Japan but never expected a TBC on the website. Just booked it.
When I got it today morning, I was pleasantly surprised to see the SS bracelet was a throwback to my grandfather days. It is an old fashioned pin clasp fastener with a delicate line design pattern.
The case back seems to be new initiative and manufactured or sourced anew


----------



## bluevolt (Jun 22, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Has anyone noticed the Silver Janata show up in stock lately?


The last I saw the Silver Dial LS variant on the HMT website was in mid June. It went out of stock after a few hours. I did not buy because I already have the white dial which I personally prefer.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

I have both...i am sure your preference will change when you will see silver dial in person.....in 2015 they were both available on amazon...i wanted white dial one but accidently purchased silver dial...the thumbnail of silver dial janata doesnt do any justice to its beauty so naturally i was upset about buying it ..but when i saw it i was blown...its something you would expect actors from alfred hitchcock movies to wear..a perfect balance of class and bling


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

So, after June' 2018 the Janata Silver dial has not come back in stock on HMT's website. I have been checking everyday (multiple times) on the site since the beginning of July but haven't spotted it being available. I even mailed them, no replies.

Hopefully, sometime soon it comes back in stock!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Yesterday i tried to make a watchstrap from one of my discarded leather shoes. With no right tools it was bit difficult to achieve the quality finish though i tried my level best with available tools at my desk (blade, screw driver, cutting plier and steel ruler). In the process i damaged the leather as you can see in the pic there are minor scratches here and there. Overall it was a fun project and i enjoyed it


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well done Jalal.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Wearing my Janata Millennium on a sunny Saturday!


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Few beauties on Jubilee


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

And the Millennium fever continues...&#8230;.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Millennium is digital


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Pilot


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today...HMT kajal


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist today HMT Kohinoor...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely pics Amit, Sarvesh.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Amit ji, super strap on Grey Kohinoor. Kajal looks wonderful.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> Amit ji, super strap on Grey Kohinoor. Kajal looks wonderful.


Thanks Sarvesh ji and Hari ji...


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> Amit ji, super strap on Grey Kohinoor. Kajal looks wonderful.


Thanks Sarvesh ji and Hari ji...


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> So, after June' 2018 the Janata Silver dial has not come back in stock on HMT's website. I have been checking everyday (multiple times) on the site since the beginning of July but haven't spotted it being available. I even mailed them, no replies.
> 
> Hopefully, sometime soon it comes back in stock!


-----------------------

I may have a Janata Silver left from a collector's stock. I can check for you if you may be interested.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

My only one.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

My precious HMT Sona Ivory...


----------



## psycho_san (Nov 11, 2017)

Waiting for my hmt jawan to be delivered. I really hope I can find Leo somewhere.


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

psycho_san said:


> Waiting for my hmt jawan to be delivered. I really hope I can find Leo somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


The Leo is a nice watch to have.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Nice pair. You can see how up to date HMT was by their depiction of a computer in year 2000.
> 
> They should put a TBC on the skeleton, the movement is designed to showoff the back as well.


Looks Like Hmt is listening to you;-) , STSS 02 YD SS TBC , though they seem to have changed the hands too, probably lumed ones :-sand I personally dont dig the rajat sup case and Yd dial or mayb its just the site pic.

Nice effort with the straps Jalal-akbar
Lovely pics Sarvesh
Amit-D super combo and shots as always.
Beautiful Sona tintin82


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

My Hmt Pilot - _The watch that never gets old..._


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

A for Abhijit


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

lovely watch


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Today i made one more strap from the discarded shoe's leather  This time i managed to put holes using red hot nail 
Once again not a good outcome but i really enjoyed doing it


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

tintin82 said:


> My Hmt Pilot - _The watch that never gets old..._


Beautiful pic. Yes i agree hmt pilot never gets old


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Being Able to Do what you enjoy/love doing, that's a blessing. Congratulations...



jalal-akbar said:


> Today i made one more strap from the discarded shoe's leather  This time i managed to put holes using red hot nail
> Once again not a good outcome but i really enjoyed doing it
> 
> View attachment 13487577


----------



## psycho_san (Nov 11, 2017)

Arrived today









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_san (Nov 11, 2017)

psycho_san said:


> Arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some better shots









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

A brand new section/category called "Limited Edition" introduced on HMT website. They have listed Gold Plated Skeleton TBCs on it. All are in stock currently.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

aqk_2 said:


> A brand new section/category called "Limited Edition" introduced on HMT website. They have listed Gold Plated Skeleton TBCs on it. All are in stock currently.


Yes and they moved the TBC Janata Millennium and TBC Shakthi under it as well.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

tintin82 said:


> Yes and they moved the TBC Janata Millennium and TBC Shakthi under it as well.


I dont understand why they focus on yellow dials when it is clear that people love white dials in skeleton....all watches have yellow dials..


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HMT Jhalak (white) listed under Limited Edition section on HMT website.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist HMT Janata...


----------



## BenKing (Jul 8, 2018)

Nice


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HMT Janata Milky and Silver dial with Blue Pilot Hands and TBC listed on HMT website under "Limited Edition" section.


----------



## Sri.T (Jan 8, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> HMT Janata Milky and Silver dial with Blue Pilot Hands and TBC listed on HMT website under "Limited Edition" section.


They are listed, but stock is awaited. At least thats what it said when i checked last.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Watch on my wrist Hmt Kranthi..


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Strap is looking awsome


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> Strap is looking awsome


Thanks. It was one supplied with one of my hmt but to give it a twist I painted it black.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> Strap is looking awsome


Thanks. It was one supplied with one of my hmt but to give it a twist I painted it black.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

So have they put jhalak or new janatas limited edition for sale after listing them? Anybody got hands on them?...if they do list put reminder here


----------



## Sri.T (Jan 8, 2018)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> So have they put jhalak or new janatas limited edition for sale after listing them? Anybody got hands on them?...if they do list put reminder here


not that i know of. have been watching the space daily.


----------



## Sri.T (Jan 8, 2018)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> So have they put jhalak or new janatas limited edition for sale after listing them? Anybody got hands on them?...if they do list put reminder here


not that i know of. have been watching the space daily.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Limited Edition Silver Janata


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Watch is surely good. Specially for people like me who do not have resources to get Janata japan model. Its a paisa wasool watch.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> Watch is surely good. Specially for people like me who do not have resources to get Janata japan model. Its a paisa wasool watch.


How you procured it? Online or e-mail.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

sarvesh said:


> Watch is surely good. Specially for people like me who do not have resources to get Janata japan model. Its a paisa wasool watch.


How you procured it? Online or e-mail.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Amit D said:


> How you procured it? Online or e-mail.


Amit Ji, thru HWC Group, via E-mail


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Amit D said:


> How you procured it? Online or e-mail.


Amit Ji, thru HWC Group, via E-mail


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

sarvesh said:


> Amit Ji, thru HWC Group, via E-mail


May you wear yiur watch in good health. In hope you wouldn't mind my asking how I could contact the HWC group? Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri.T (Jan 8, 2018)

you can join HWC (HMT Watch Collectors Group) on Facebook. The group buy on the watch has ended.


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Sri.T said:


> you can join HWC (HMT Watch Collectors Group) on Facebook. The group buy on the watch has ended.


Thanks so much for the info indeed I am a bit late to the party; nevertheless the beauty is in the waiting and hoping....

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Hmt Shakti special edition available in website


----------



## universal_cynic (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello everyone. I caught the HMT bug a few months ago and finally went for one on eBay. After a long wait for shipping from New Dehli and some frustrating conversations with USPS, it arrived a few days ago. I haven't seen too may of these on the internets. I like the brushed dial and applied HMT logo. I even negotiated away from the terrible plastic strap in the pictures to the metal bracelet in one of the sellers other auctions. Turns out to be a legit HMT bracelet. By no means a good bracelet due to the insane amount of play, but definitely fits the watch better than anything else. It does run and keeps good time when it is running, but the power reserve seems to be way short at around 6-8 hours. I'll likely take it in to be serviced before long. Perhaps some oil will help the power reserve. Even so, it is easy as pie to set and no day/date complications to worry about (one reason I picked this watch).


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HMT Blue Priya (PRIYA SS BLUE SS) available on HMT's website under Limited Edition section.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

tintin82 said:


> HMT Blue Priya (PRIYA SS BLUE SS) available on HMT's website under Limited Edition section.


thanks for the heads up, missed the black centre one.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> thanks for the heads up, missed the black centre one.


All priya and nova on site, including the one you missed


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Priya SS + GP
Both Japan Xport models


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

wonderful watches The one! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Recd a Nova yesterday, was pleasantly surprised to see a decorated movement like on Jhalak. The Jhalak plate is golden whereas this one is nickel.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Recd a Nova yesterday, was pleasantly surprised to see a decorated movement like on Jhalak. The Jhalak plate is golden whereas this one is nickel.


They seem to have gotten the full decoration( sona skely) done on regular handwind steel movements. Same movement was used in Jhalak steel as in pic, they have also used it in Nova( which is basically a Chinar Factory semiskely dial design) .The previous gold Jhalak had a gp movement with a flat front plate, SS one as u can see in the pic below has a chamfered front plate(meant for domed dials). The Jhalak SS has its own charm, got the strap changed to leather though.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Can Somebody post a pic of a HMT Nova?
I'm seriously considering buying one.....


----------



## Mayank3004 (May 12, 2018)

It is a beauty.. pictured don't do justice with this one. You should definitely get one


----------



## Mayank3004 (May 12, 2018)

It is a beauty.. pictured don't do justice with this one. You should definitely get one
View attachment 13693065


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Why is the gold nova significantly costlier than steel one.?...can anyone post the pic of gold plated nova ?


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Why is the gold nova significantly costlier than steel one.?...can anyone post the pic of gold plated nova ?


I guess because of the (4micron?) gold plating.....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Mayank3004 said:


> It is a beauty.. pictured don't do justice with this one. You should definitely get one
> View attachment 13693065


Mayank, have you seen a gold nova with a white/yellow dial?

Do you think the white dial will not look cheap with the gold case and bracelet?


----------



## Mayank3004 (May 12, 2018)

I have the gold one as well.. White dial actually looks beautiful with the GP coating. I'll share the picture by evening once I am home. and yes, ideally the gold bracelet should be changed to tan leather strap preferably


----------



## Mayank3004 (May 12, 2018)

This is what it looks like on a tan strap.
Disclaimer: these pics are not mine


----------



## Mayank3004 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Mayank3004 said:


> View attachment 13694809


That's beautiful......


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Mayank3004 said:


> View attachment 13694809


That's beautiful


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Yes....gold is beautiful when used only in cases.... fully gold bracelets are a litle too much.....hmmm.....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> That's beautiful


And I love gold cases when paired with leather straps....

Eg. my dad's old hmt shrawan gp, stock leather strap


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> That's beautiful


And I love gold cases when paired with leather straps....

Eg. my dad's old hmt shrawan gp, stock leather strap

View attachment 13695459


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> And I love gold cases when paired with leather straps....
> 
> Eg. my dad's old hmt shrawan gp, stock leather strap
> 
> View attachment 13695459


OOps double post....


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Inside an interesting one...

Plastic Dial 
Plastic case
No Jewel Movement...


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

the one said:


> Inside an interesting one...
> 
> Plastic Dial
> Plastic case
> ...


Interesting......


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

hari317 said:


> Recd a Nova yesterday, was pleasantly surprised to see a decorated movement like on Jhalak. The Jhalak plate is golden whereas this one is nickel.


Will you be able to post a pic?


----------



## arnabsit (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I caught this HMT bug very lately. I have collected few hmt mechanical hand wound and automatics in last 2 months. I would like to share the photo of the latest addition to my collection: hmt Tareeq black dial. I got this from a local watch shop. The watch was unsold one, even the polythene sticker on the back was intact. This particular watch surprisingly has about +2/-2 sec/day accuracy with a 1809 movement. I have replaced the stainless steel strap with a titan one for easy use as it became my daily beater.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk_2 said:


> Will you be able to post a pic?


will try. others have already posted some very nice pics in previous posts.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

very interesting watch the one, who knew HMT made a jewelless mechanical watch.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

arnabsit said:


> Hello everyone,
> I caught this HMT bug very lately. I have collected few hmt mechanical hand wound and automatics in last 2 months. I would like to share the photo of the latest addition to my collection: hmt Tareeq black dial. I got this from a local watch shop. The watch was unsold one, even the polythene sticker on the back was intact. This particular watch surprisingly has about +2/-2 sec/day accuracy with a 1809 movement. I have replaced the stainless steel strap with a titan one for easy use as it became my daily beater.
> View attachment 13714481
> View attachment 13714485


It looks great...


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Guys, what are the major differences b/w the Hmt Sudeep, Keerthi, and Prabal (All yellow dial variants) ?
The finishing of the dials is hard to judge from the photos, which ones have a brushed texture?


----------



## Miyota-kaiKarate (May 3, 2018)

Hi all, just curious - when buying HMT watches from ebay, how long did it take for you to receive your watch? I just bought a few and I'm hoping to get them by Christmas but the last activity shown from India Post tracking was on 12th Dec, at Mumbai Airport.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Just ordered Black Pilots from the website! I'm ecstatic.... both Pilot bd and Pilot arabic numerals where up..... Also bought a Janata milemium....

View attachment 13731815


But missed a Janata TBC, with blue hands that I also wanted.... sadly....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

sarvesh said:


> Few beauties on Jubilee
> 
> View attachment 13443231
> 
> View attachment 13443235


Kohinoor white looks great on the jubilee....where did you get all these 18mm jubilee bracelets? Do tell........


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Jhalak x 4


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wonderful collection of Jhalaks!


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Latest acquisition..... Hmt Skeleton STGG 01 YD GP TBC S

Currently have it on a 18mm gold nova bracelet, cause the bracelet's not resized yet....

I've been hunting for a HMT with blue hands for a long time... missed the Janata Tbc once, cause my payment gateway didn't work for a while (tears)

View attachment 13865945

View attachment 13865947

View attachment 13865949


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice, I feel this watch looks best on a leather strap.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> Nice, I feel this watch looks best on a leather strap.


Exactly, that's what I think... I'm thinking about putting it on a chocolate brown...or a more tan - brown strap...looking for one....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> *HMT Priya:
> 
> *Priya is "beloved" in Hindi. Somewhat hard to find model now. Found these in an old forgotten watch store, in stock livery. This is the same strap that was stock on the Sonas of yore.
> 
> ...


I recently bought a hmt amar from the website...came with the same strap...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Exactly, that's what I think... I'm thinking about putting it on a chocolate brown...or a more tan - brown strap...looking for one....


Hirsch straps can be found at Titan outlets. Nice quality.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> I recently bought a hmt amar from the website...came with the same strap...


thats called a "furlon" strap in local parlance.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Can anyone post a wrist pic of a japan export variant Hmt Priya, white dial and black centre..... I worry the contrast b/w the white and black would be too much....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

My Kohinoor trio....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> My Kohinoor trio....


Nice!


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Has anyone spotted the TBC janata (blue handed one) after january 2019?

have been looking meticulously, I haven't seen it in the website yet.....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Can anyone post a wrist pic of a japan export variant Hmt Priya, white dial and black centre..... I worry the contrast b/w the white and black would be too much....


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi hari...can u upload pics of priya blue and white combo?...that one looks killer...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Hi hari...can u upload pics of priya blue and white combo?...that one looks killer...


ok, will do.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Happy Valentine's Day To All!





(Janata Millenium TBC)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Hi hari...can u upload pics of priya blue and white combo?...that one looks killer...


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Just checked amazon, A seller named "Time Technique" has a skeleton watch(silver, round case, white dial, brown ls) for sale at 22K Rs.....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Can anybody provide me with info about "THE HMT HERITAGE CENTRE & MUSEUM" ?
Seen the announcement on the website...


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Would love to visit it this year......


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

aqk_2 said:


> Will you be able to post a pic?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Priya Blue GPI (gold plated indices) in a Tumkur fully polished screw back case.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Can anybody provide me with info about "THE HMT HERITAGE CENTRE & MUSEUM" ?
> Seen the announcement on the website...


I'm curious about that too.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> The Priya Blue GPI (gold plated indices) in a Tumkur fully polished screw back case.


AHHH! So that's what GPI means....saw the model on the site, didn't know what the hell gpi was, so didn't purchase it.... I have the blue priya(ss)....


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

I went through a stage when I was buying cheap re-furbished HMT watches from India. Most of them looked really nice, but unfortunately they were worth the money I paid, which was very little.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> The Priya Blue GPI (gold plated indices) in a Tumkur fully polished screw back case.


Ahhh! So that's what GPI is..... Saw the gpi listing added, thought it was the same as my priya blue SS.... so I didn't purchase...even tried emailing hmt about what gpi is... lol


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Anybody here with pics of a White Dial, square face, HMT Aravindh Auto?
Googled on mutiple days...searched almost all of the hmt threads... couldn't find a single pic!

Only a More rectangular aravind pics are found....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Anybody here with pics of a White Dial, square face, HMT Aravindh Auto?
> Googled on mutiple days...searched almost all of the hmt threads... couldn't find a single pic!
> 
> Only a More rectangular aravind pics are found....


are you asking about the Arvind listed on HMT website?


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

see below ... duplicate post !!!


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

Is this the watch in question &#8230; maybe the newer version looks more square &#8230; photo credit here & here


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> are you asking about the Arvind listed on HMT website?


yes....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> yes....


That watch is from WMD. WATCH MARKETING DIVISION. WMD started putting together watches from remaining parts once hmtwl folded and sales became online only. I feel this Arvind on thd website is a creation of WMD. It says do on the listing as well. When HMTWL was active thd only plant manufacturing automatics was WFB. WATCH FACTORY BANGALORE. Many autos on website have WFB mentioned. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

An old favourite.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> That watch is from WMD. WATCH MARKETING DIVISION. WMD started putting together watches from remaining parts once hmtwl folded and sales became online only. I feel this Arvind on thd website is a creation of WMD. It says do on the listing as well. When HMTWL was active thd only plant manufacturing automatics was WFB. WATCH FACTORY BANGALORE. Many autos on website have WFB mentioned.
> Hope this helps.


Ahhh...okey..... wow.... It seems like you could write a book on Hmt!

This hobby sucks us all in, like a black hole.... lol


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Holy grail....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

If you head over to the eco frndly mech gents section right now, You'll find 5 Hmt Priyas in stock....

Good luck....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

I MEAN HEAD OVER TO THE WEBSITE RIGHT NOW!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Holy grail....
> 
> View attachment 13905353


Beautiful wrist shot.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

sorry for the double post


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

jalal-akbar said:


> Beautiful wrist shot.


Thanks, my friend....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Just recieved Green priya... Would appreciate it if you guys have any info on these models...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice. Is the green one slightly smaller than your blue?


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> Nice. Is the green one slightly smaller than your blue?


It appears to be the same 38mms.....

But I think the watch appears a little smaller because it's a different case pattern... The blue priya has the regular pilot/janata case... ANd the green priya has a different style case....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Could somebody post pics of Hmt akarsh? White or Grey dial.... with the dial separated into 4 sectors, like the ones in the hmt website?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> It appears to be the same 38mms.....
> 
> But I think the watch appears a little smaller because it's a different case pattern... The blue priya has the regular pilot/janata case... ANd the green priya has a different style case....


The Janata-Pilot case dia is 35mm, without the crown of course. Nice to know that this (Green Priya) is the same size. The traditional Priya was a smaller watch more like 31mm case diameter. I have recd news that some watches have been delivered today at my address too, will have to go home and check.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> The Janata-Pilot case dia is 35mm, without the crown of course. Nice to know that this (Green Priya) is the same size. The traditional Priya was a smaller watch more like 31mm case diameter. I have recd news that some watches have been delivered today at my address too, will have to go home and check.


Yea, meant to say 35, typo....

Hmmm... The website is really lively these days.... There are a lot more colorful models available now... last september, when I first discoveren hmt, the site was literally empty....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Just measured, the priya might be a tad smaller than the pilot, but it doesn't appear to be by much...


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> The Janata-Pilot case dia is 35mm, without the crown of course. Nice to know that this (Green Priya) is the same size. The traditional Priya was a smaller watch more like 31mm case diameter. I have recd news that some watches have been delivered today at my address too, will have to go home and check.


Delivered at your place?


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Must definitely send pics, hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Priya WD GPI



















The dial is lovely. Case is newly manufactured by HMT with a press fit caseback. Since the HMT watch factories are now shut down, it looks like the WMD is outsourcing these cases to third party manufacturers.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> HMT Priya WD GPI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm... outsourcing cases? I thought hmt's plan was to sell off leftover stock.... I have bought this priya as well, all 5 of them...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Hmmmm... outsourcing cases? I thought hmt's plan was to sell off leftover stock.... I have bought this priya as well, all 5 of them...


yeah. Maybe they have more dials and movements than cases.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Priya Blue Dial GPI2




























Another new case design. I am not liking it personally.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> HMT Priya Blue Dial GPI2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes...weird.... they could've gone with any other simple case....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> HMT Priya Blue Dial GPI2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a yellow dial priya?


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

View attachment 13916205


Looks perfect on my tiny wrist.....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Priya YD Bar Indices.










Lovely old stock dial. Notice the Priya font. Case is new press fit type.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> HMT Priya YD Bar Indices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that priya.... mine's int he mail , It kinda seems like a better way to do a yellow dial watch...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> I really like that priya.... mine's int he mail , It kinda seems like a better way to do a yellow dial watch...


V true.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

I did some measurements with a pair of calipers. The older priyas were roughly 32mm in case diameter with 16mm strap lugs. I had made a mistake a few posts above. The new WD GPI Priya and the YD Priyas are slightly above 33mm in diameter with 18mm strap lugs. So they are more or less true to their older size but with an 18mm strap.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

So, how old are these Hmt blue priya like dials, and applied numerals (the white pilot like numerals)? I read somewhere that these are Japan export models... Any info on these designs?


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

These priyas aren't very famous online.. I only found 2 others pics of the blue priya(non gpi), before I bought it a couple of months ago... And the green priya I found no images of....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> So, how old are these Hmt blue priya like dials, and applied numerals (the white pilot like numerals)? I read somewhere that these are Japan export models... Any info on these designs?


 These are coined dials. Coining process to raise the indices, numerals and logo from the base material of dial using a high tonnage press. Tumkur and Ranibagh had this facility which is quite an uncommon technique in the modern era. Then the top surfaces of the indices are diamond turned and then plated.

I feel the new priyas are WMD creations. So you are not going to find older posts showing these watches. I am not even sure that the green Priya is a coined dial.

There are dial making experts in India in the private sector. But they don't make coined pie pan dials. So I feel some of the coined dials are indeed leftovers from an export only order.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Found these pics on Japanese websites

https://......./images/9w4Rj2

https://......./images/EWJJif

https://......./images/SKBac4

https://......./images/qvK8yv

https://......./images/P98dZe

https://......./images/U6TAwt

There are many more...


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> Found these pics on Japanese websites
> 
> https://......./images/9w4Rj2
> 
> ...


Hmmmm... digging the yellow one...


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Found these pics on Japanese websites
> 
> https://......./images/9w4Rj2
> 
> ...


Hari ji,
Have you shared pics or links, i just see links which dont open up, What are these of?


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

My priyas are here!


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

the one said:


> Hari ji,
> Have you shared pics or links, i just see links which dont open up, What are these of?


the one Replace the .....s with goo . gl
I just figured it out.....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Hari ji,
> Have you shared pics or links, i just see links which dont open up, What are these of?


 google links. I think the links are not working unless you do what Janardana says.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> My priyas are here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Amit D said:


> View attachment 13919271


no dial! I wonder how the nova movement will look cased this way.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Amit D said:


> View attachment 13919271


Looks a bit like an avinash case


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

It is Hmt Vijay after removal of dial.


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Looks a bit like an avinash case


It is Hmt Vijay after removal of dial.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

There should have been a small concave washer under the dial.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

The Trio







(left to right: the good, the ugly, and the bad)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am a little disappointed in the newer screen printed Pilot dials. Counterfeiters have been offering such watches for years. Now such releases from HMT will give legitimacy to the counterfeits. This is my personal opinion, pls enjoy your watches.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> I am a little disappointed in the newer screen printed Pilot dials. Counterfeiters have been offering such watches for years. Now such releases from HMT will give legitimacy to the counterfeits. This is my personal opinion, pls enjoy your watches.


Yes, it is true that the new pilots resemble fakes in many ways, especially the absence of the characteristic pilot-green text.....
But they still offer some things, like the authentic pilot hands, case, and similar profile....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> I am a little disappointed in the newer screen printed Pilot dials. Counterfeiters have been offering such watches for years. Now such releases from HMT will give legitimacy to the counterfeits. This is my personal opinion, pls enjoy your watches.


I guess we can't blame hmt, for trying to sell off all stock in any way....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Yes, it is true that the new pilots resemble fakes in many ways, especially the absence of the characteristic pilot-green text.....
> But they still offer some things, like the authentic pilot hands, case, and similar profile....


I see them as some sort of insurance for my original pilot, but it is true that hmt has in a way cheapened up, the rich history, and heritage of the pilot...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Yes, it is true that the new pilots resemble fakes in many ways, especially the absence of the characteristic pilot-green text.....
> But they still offer some things, like the authentic pilot hands, case, and similar profile....


can you share some pics of the case sides and case back? Thanks!


----------



## Amit D (Jun 18, 2016)

hari317 said:


> There should have been a small concave washer under the dial.


Yes I have removed it. It was for supporting the hr hand gear.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> can you share some pics of the case sides and case back? Thanks!


1.Full Arabic numerals pilot:





























2.1.Four Arabic numerals pilot:


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

I sense the presence of some veterans among us, in this thread.....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> 1.Full Arabic numerals pilot:
> View attachment 13925029
> 
> View attachment 13925033
> ...


thank you. Both are Srinagar cases. So true to the heritage. Best, Hari


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> thank you. Both are Srinagar cases. So true to the heritage. Best, Hari


Hmmm...great.... Could you shed some light on the 4 digit serial no. on the screw type case back?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Hmmm...great.... Could you shed some light on the 4 digit serial no. on the screw type case back?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-post5205225.html#post5205225


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-post5205225.html#post5205225


Ohhh, I feel like I might faint....


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

hari317 said:


> wow!


Remember the days when HMT started selling different colored Pilot... now it is Priya turn... whoz next?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Remember the days when HMT started selling different colored Pilot... now it is Priya turn... whoz next?


I remember the pilots.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-hmt-pilots-rainbow-colors-798611.html#post5826016

Then there were the Ranibagh Kohinoors supposedly surplus from a Germany export order.

Now these are the Japan export surplus Priya dials.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> Remember the days when HMT started selling different colored Pilot... now it is Priya turn... whoz next?


I remember the pilots.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-hmt-pilots-rainbow-colors-798611.html#post5826016

Then there were the Ranibagh Kohinoors supposedly surplus from a Germany export order.

Then there are the export Chirags.

Now these are the Japan export surplus Priya dials.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Priya BD-WD



















While attempting to replace the stock bracelet, I discovered that the lugs are actually 16mm wide and the case diameter without crown is 32mm. The watch looks deceptively large. I was under the impression that it was the same size as the regular Janatas. Notice the NR-5 dial variant code, fully polished Tumkur case with screw back and drilled through lugs.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

raami said:


> Remember the days when HMT started selling different colored Pilot... now it is Priya turn... whoz next?


Ahhh.. how I wish I got into collecting 4 years ago! I need a Moss-green pilot


----------



## raami (Oct 21, 2014)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Ahhh.. how I wish I got into collecting 4 years ago! I need a Moss-green pilot


This is exactly what i felt and I believe most of the collectors would have felt the same.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

raami said:


> This is exactly what i felt and I believe most of the collectors would have felt the same.


Exactly.... I hear stories of Full lume arabic pilots being available regularly, a while ago... I'd kill for a full lume pilot....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

raami said:


> This is exactly what i felt and I believe most of the collectors would have felt the same.


I got into HMTs in Jan 2010. I wish I had started around year 2000, i missed lots of wonderful models, but I collected a few as well.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Exactly.... I hear stories of Full lume arabic pilots being available regularly, a while ago... I'd kill for a full lume pilot....


 No need to kill, you just have to pay through your nose for one.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> I am a little disappointed in the newer screen printed Pilot dials. Counterfeiters have been offering such watches for years. Now such releases from HMT will give legitimacy to the counterfeits. This is my personal opinion, pls enjoy your watches.


The grey pilot now looks closer to all those repainted franken pilots now.... sadly.....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> The grey pilot now looks closer to all those repainted franken pilots now.... sadly.....


at least buyers will have the company invoice to support authenticity. Thankfully I was able up buy new from hmt showrooms the Bangalore pilot, Chinar Pilots and the post 2012 Ranibagh pilots with press fit cases.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Hmt Akarsh Grey Dial, in kohinoor case
















(will post better pics)
Thank god they ran out of those god awful standard bracelets... they have really deteriorated in quality these days... I have an old silver avinash which belonged to my grandfather and the same bracelet's much thicker made


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Good. Did you buy the Silver Akarsh too?


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> I am a little disappointed in the newer screen printed Pilot dials. Counterfeiters have been offering such watches for years. Now such releases from HMT will give legitimacy to the counterfeits. This is my personal opinion, pls enjoy your watches.


I fully agree with you Hari sir. They should have put a little effort/money to create better dials through the same vendors. The demarcation between legit and franken dial watches is reducing through such acts.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> Good. Did you buy the Silver Akarsh too?


No, only the grey one... can you post a pic of the original akarsh case type?


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Prashant pandey said:


> I fully agree with you Hari sir. They should have put a little effort/money to create better dials through the same vendors. The demarcation between legit and franken dial watches is reducing through such acts.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


certainly....

The least they could've done is to print the 'Pilot' and the other text in the Classic pilot green.... that's a big omission, black and pilot-green text is the signature of the pilot.....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> No, only the grey one... can you post a pic of the original akarsh case type?


I don't have the original Akarsh. Maybe Prashant or The One or Akshay?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Akarsh Grey Dial

The watches arrived today. The brushed dials have four zones brushed orthogonal to each other to give a nice play in light. The Grey dial model has Akarsh written in White.



















HMT Akarsh Silver Dial.

The silver dial model has Akarsh written in Black.



















The watches are in a chinar Kohinoor case with the 0398 code.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Anybody owns old hmt jawans? Considering it's the most faked hmt, and rarer than the pilot,it would be great to have some pics of the original variants of it.....


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> HMT Akarsh Grey Dial
> 
> The watches arrived today. The brushed dials have four zones brushed orthogonal to each other to give a nice play in light. The Grey dial model has Akarsh written in White.
> 
> ...


It looks good sir

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Since we are talking about HMT Akarsh here are a few more.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Prashant pandey said:


> Since we are talking about HMT Akarsh here are a few more.


Nice.... like the second blue one.....


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Nice.... like the second blue one.....


is this the same case as a Mohit.....?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely pics Prashant. Love the blue one.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> Lovely pics Prashant. Love the blue one.


Thank you sir

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> Lovely pics Prashant. Love the blue one.


Hari, sir, I've sent you an email about a watch....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Guys, please tell me if this hmt rajat looks alright, thinking of buying it... for 2250Rs

Seller told me it was 1982 make
















Same seller, also has black rajat, from 1974


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Avinash WD:










I really love this watch and I am really surprised why there is little love for this one as this model has remained available on the HMT website for nearly a year now. Other popular models get sold out quick. Maybe something to do with the website pics.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Shiva..


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> HMT Avinash WD:
> 
> I really love this watch and I am really surprised why there is little love for this one as this model has remained available on the HMT website for nearly a year now. Other popular models get sold out quick. Maybe something to do with the website pics.


Yes , this one is nice. Quite some models are underrated . 
Janardan Shivashankar, Sir ,Lovely collection of Priya . Is it possible to shorten the list of your watches( lot of models) , even your one liner replies are taking full screen ;-), No intention to offend you in any way just a request , Thanks


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Love your original Chinar Shivas, the one!


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

the one said:


> Shiva..
> 
> View attachment 13949773


Really good strap combo..... a nice white dial...sleek gold case, and honey colored strap....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

the one said:


> Yes , this one is nice. Quite some models are underrated .
> Janardan Shivashankar, Sir ,Lovely collection of Priya . Is it possible to shorten the list of your watches( lot of models) , even your one liner replies are taking full screen ;-), No intention to offend you in any way just a request , Thanks


Oh yes, sure... I know It's a huge waste of space....
In fact I was waiting if anyone would mention this 

Changed it.... I didn't think about this space problem at all while copying my list....


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> HMT Avinash WD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, website pictures are seriously bad, the factories are closed up and all, the WMD is barely above water... but even mobile phone pics will be better than the ones they currently have... I think it has to do with more people preferring tradition style dials from hmt (you know, dressy, applied indices like) more than fully printed dials

The shape of this avinash case is really interesting, but sadly website pics make it look like a very ordinary case


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Can anyone who has this watch tell me if the indices are silver or gold plated?

https://www.hmtwatches.in/3145/product-details/shiv-linga-wd-ss.htm


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> Can anyone who has this watch tell me if the indices are silver or gold plated?
> 
> https://www.hmtwatches.in/3145/product-details/shiv-linga-wd-ss.htm


They look silver to me..... is shiv linga akash case?

Googled a little, found this: https : / / goo . gl / images / pPu2qx (eliminate the spaces
)


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> They look silver to me..... is shiv linga akash case?
> 
> Googled a little, found this: https : / / goo . gl / images / pPu2qx (eliminate the spaces
> )
> ...


Thanks. This one indeed looks to be silver color. Is this the only shiv on the website with silver indices?


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Vybhav ... Site purchase


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Hmt Vybhav ... Site purchase
> 
> View attachment 13963897
> 
> ...


Nice. Surprised to see a French day wheel. Usually on older hmt 8205s it used to be English-Hindi and later English- Japanese.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> Thanks. This one indeed looks to be silver color. Is this the only shiv on the website with silver indices?


This looks silver to me too, but not very sure

https://www.hmtwatches.in/1907/product-details/shiv-om-wd-ss-ss.htm


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

double post bug


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> This looks silver to me too, but not very sure
> 
> https://www.hmtwatches.in/1907/product-details/shiv-om-wd-ss-ss.htm


you are right. Also the silver ones seem to have the MADE IN INDIA 020 text below the minute marker ring. That can be one way to detect.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> you are right. Also the silver ones seem to have the MADE IN INDIA 020 text below the minute marker ring. That can be one way to detect.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> you are right. Also the silver ones seem to have the MADE IN INDIA 020 text below the minute marker ring. That can be one way to detect.


Shiva Dials with Made in India 020 text below the minute marker ring are old Chinar made and the pics of these on site will have silver finish indices on white dial . The ones with text above the markers are recently made and may have silver or gold indices. That said , one may not get what one sees from site atleast from experience.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Shiva Dials with Made in India 020 text below the minute marker ring are old Chinar made and the pics of these on site will have silver finish indices on white dial . The ones with text above the markers are recently made and may have silver or gold indices. That said , one may not get what one sees from site atleast from experience.


My only experience is with online shivas. Mr N Lone of Zainakot used to tell me to try shiva, but in those days I was only interested in their Pilots and silver Sunray Janatas. Due to same problem. You never know what you will get and there were severe Internet problems there so image sending and all was difficult those days.

I love your original shivas. Pls do post more pics of them. They will form a good reference.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Shiv WD Silver Indices:

The watch came in today.




























Peculiar case back code.

Best
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Shiva Dials with Made in India 020 text below the minute marker ring are old Chinar made and the pics of these on site will have silver finish indices on white dial . The ones with text above the markers are recently made and may have silver or gold indices. That said , one may not get what one sees from site atleast from experience.


 sir, I have received some golden indices and the silver indices dial shiv watches from hmt today.

You are absolutely right.

The golden ones are not coined dials. Rather the indices are applied. Thus these are recently newly produced. But the work is still very well done so it must be the work of the well known dial company in India.

The silver one I got today and shown above is a nicely coined dial. I will have to take out my camera to capture the nuances and differences since I am unable to show using my cellphone camera.

Thanks again for providing your inputs.

Best
Hari


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

An old companion.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trying to decide which one to wear tomorrow!


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Does this sona look authentic, guys?





















It's supposedly 18-19 years old.... I'm considering buying it for 1500Rs


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Avinash Blue Dial

This one arrived yesterday. Website purchase. Same lovely Sunray blue dial. One of the cheapest handwinders on the website to boot.


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

The pic is from a distance. It does not show the accents of the dial. But from the limited staring I think this is the real deal.



Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Does this sona look authentic, guys?
> 
> View attachment 13983733
> View attachment 13983735
> ...


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

hari317 said:


> Trying to decide which one to wear tomorrow!


Sir ye badi nainsafi hai 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

New watches listed on hmtonline


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> New watches listed on hmtonline


Can anyone post any decent resolution pics of of this new akarsh? Its case seems very similar to one of them posted by prashant ji: 








Is the dial same as that one?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Who knows. That’s why it’s called the HMT roulette.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> Who knows. That's why it's called the HMT roulette.


Lol...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> View attachment 13999825


Bought both sonas! Until a month ago, I never thought I'd be a sona owner


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Bought Brown one


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Dial -Pathetic


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

SKPCTM said:


> Dial -Pathetic


 Yeah.


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Is this original


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dial looks ok.


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

Bought another HMT....


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

double post :roll:


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

White Pilot LE? Wow


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> White Pilot LE? Wow


Yep, it's a lovely watch.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> *HMT Janata Super Deluxe:
> 
> *I was pleasantly shocked when I was offered this watch. I never knew that there was a "Super deluxe" version too... I love the deeply brushed dial and the plain elegance of this watch. In its stock velcro strap from the late 60s(Velcro straps were quite a craze then)... This watch was also available in a deep blue dial, I will photograph it later.
> 
> ...


Just recieved my blue super deluxe, beautiful case


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Just recieved my blue super deluxe, beautiful case


Pics, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen.


Huh? I can assure you sir, it did happen...lol


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Huh? I can assure you sir, it did happen...lol


Of course. It's just another way of saying post pics. Pls post pics. We like to see more hmts.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> Of course. It's just another way of saying post pics. Pls post pics. We like to see more hmts.


Lol, yes, of course


----------



## nomking77 (Nov 24, 2018)

I love every feature of this watch.


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

hari317 said:


> HMT Avinash Blue Dial
> 
> This one arrived yesterday. Website purchase. Same lovely Sunray blue dial. One of the cheapest handwinders on the website to boot.


Great looking watch!! So underrated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> An old companion.


Simple and Lovely Taurus Variant Sir










This ones a Stunner, Thanks for sharing the pics again Sir


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Simple and Lovely Taurus Variant Sir


This is the first Taurus that I bought. HMT Dadar arranged it for me in the good old days.



the one said:


> This ones a Stunner, Thanks for sharing the pics again Sir


Thanks! all credit goes to HMT.


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Lady donning her nameshake HMT watch


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Good day gentlemen. I'm brand new to the world of HMT but it's been really fascinating reading about them. Thanks to all of you for contributing.

I have a question though- I thought HMT was in the process of shutting down. Are they still producing watches? It seems there are still many available for sale on their website (https://www.hmtwatches.in).


----------



## Torsey (Aug 21, 2015)

cortman said:


> Good day gentlemen. I'm brand new to the world of HMT but it's been really fascinating reading about them. Thanks to all of you for contributing.
> 
> I have a question though- I thought HMT was in the process of shutting down. Are they still producing watches? It seems there are still many available for sale on their website (https://www.hmtwatches.in).


Hello there. You are right, HMT was shut down by the Indian Government in 2016. Therefore, they are not manufacturing any new watches. The ones that are being sold on the website are being assembled by few remaining employees from existing inventory of parts. In many cases, they are also using parts manufactured recently by other ancillary firms.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Torsey said:


> Hello there. You are right, HMT was shut down by the Indian Government in 2016. Therefore, they are not manufacturing any new watches. The ones that are being sold on the website are being assembled by few remaining employees from existing inventory of parts. In many cases, they are also using parts manufactured recently by other ancillary firms.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Thank you, that's interesting. Kind of sad- seems like the end of a long and proud history of Indian made watches.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sad for HMT who were the pioneers. But another giant Titan continues to make watches in India.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Hari does Titan make wind ups and autos or just fashion quartz (all I can seem to find)....thanks pThink I answered my own question thru the web site.....fashion quartz


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Only quartz I will wear.....great dial....cheers p


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

PAUL H. said:


> Hari does Titan make wind ups and autos or just fashion quartz (all I can seem to find)....thanks p
> 
> Think I answered my own question thru the web site.....fashion quartz


They do make autos and hand winders. But movements are not in house. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/titan-automatic-handwinder-1258178.html

They make some quartz movements in house. ESP for their slim dress watch called the edge. They also have a line of solid gold cased watches called nebula.


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Watch available at hmt wesite


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

SKPCTM said:


> Watch available at hmt wesite


Nishat is such a gorgeous gorgeous watch!!

Bonus wfs made, or is it a typo in the website?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Watch of the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

SKPCTM said:


> Watch available at hmt wesite


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> View attachment 14107079


Congratulations! Can you please post more shots of the Nishat. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Dupe post!!


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

The beauty arrived today, glad to see the old pilot hands with narrow lume









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely watch, the lume dots on the dial are pristine too, are these recently manufactured dials? like the shiv dials?


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

hari317 said:


> Lovely watch, the lume dots on the dial are pristine too, are these recently manufactured dials? like the shiv dials?


Thanks. As per the website it is a wfs made, unlike the wmd shiv models. Hope it is not an update issue on the website. : )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

arijitdutta23 said:


> Thanks. As per the website it is a wfs made, unlike the wmd shiv models. Hope it is not an update issue on the website. : )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WFS means original Chinar dial. Congrats!


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

arijitdutta23 said:


> The beauty arrived today, glad to see the old pilot hands with narrow lume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, you're a lucky guy, I got it with new pilot style hands


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

hari317 said:


> WFS means original Chinar dial. Congrats!


Lovely


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

arijitdutta23 said:


> The beauty arrived today, glad to see the old pilot hands with narrow lume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you buy it on the 26th, or the 27th? I bought it on 26 april


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

arijitdutta23 said:


> The beauty arrived today, glad to see the old pilot hands with narrow lume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you buy it on the 26th, or the 27th? I bought it on 26 april


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> OMG, you're a lucky guy, I got it with new pilot style hands


Maybe I ordered too early or too late? : D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

hari317 said:


> WFS means original Chinar dial. Congrats!


Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Did you buy it on the 26th, or the 27th? I bought it on 26 april


I ordered on 26th.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Toss up between the Hmt and Orient Bambino for me
Edge goes to the Bambino having never owned an Hmt
Wouldn't kick one under the bus!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

arijitdutta23 said:


> Maybe I ordered too early or too late? : D
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, anyway, lovely... I should've ordered faster, had my otp come faster


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

arogle1stus said:


> Toss up between the Hmt and Orient Bambino for me
> Edge goes to the Bambino having never owned an Hmt
> Wouldn't kick one under the bus!!!
> 
> X Traindriver Art


The 40.5 avg bambino is a bit big for me as a dress watch. As a result it does not get enough wrist time. I will wait for the 36 mil bambino though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Meanwhile black textured dial Avinash arrived today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

arijitdutta23 said:


> The 40.5 avg bambino is a bit big for me as a dress watch. As a result it does not get enough wrist time. I will wait for the 36 mil bambino though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


too damn expensive lol, the 36mm bambino


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

HMT Sona available


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

First time I think I have seen a factory Sona with a red sweep........cheers p


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

PAUL H. said:


> First time I think I have seen a factory Sona with a red sweep........cheers p


Golden as well as red sweep versions were supplied by HMT in their heydays. Nothing unusual. HTH.


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

Jhalaks online, lol


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Jhalaks online, lol


Raining gold plated watches


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

One of the most beautiful blue face i have seen from hmt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janardan Shivashankar (Nov 20, 2018)

arijitdutta23 said:


> One of the most beautiful blue face i have seen from hmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

Janardan Shivashankar said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Sona- can someone tell when it is manufactured


----------



## aqk_2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Something is odd and not right about the Case Back.



SKPCTM said:


> Sona- can someone tell when it is manufactured


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

HMT Ganga


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Its 416064 engraved on the back



aqk_2 said:


> Something is odd and not right about the Case Back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

HMT Pilot


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Pilot Movement


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dial appears redone, movement appears to be the higher grade 21J version. well done!


----------



## arijitdutta23 (Dec 5, 2018)

hari317 said:


> Dial appears redone, movement appears to be the higher grade 21J version. well done!


Always thought the 21 jewels movement is an auto one. No?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

hari317 said:


> Dial appears redone, movement appears to be the higher grade 21J version. well
> 
> Didnt notice 21J on movement and 17 J on dial ?. Got this one from olx delhi.


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Any place where i can get 21J written dial


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

arijitdutta23 said:


> Always thought the 21 jewels movement is an auto one. No?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Citizen used to also offer the 21J version of this handwinder movement. There were lots of variants in this handwinder movement.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

...


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

SKPCTM said:


> Pilot Movement


Hmt Jhelum , came with this 21J movement( 21Jewels is marked on the Jhelum dial ) ,with both citizen and hmt on it, Notice "Japan" on the movement . Jhelum is one the lesser see models particularly with this correct movement .


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

the one said:


> Hmt Jhelum , came with this 21J movement( 21Jewels is marked on the Jhelum dial ) ,with both citizen and hmt on it, Notice "Japan" on the movement . Jhelum is one the lesser see models particularly with this correct movement .


Hmt Jhelum - Art Deco variant ,21J


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Original or not


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Hmt Jhelum - Art Deco variant ,21J
> 
> View attachment 14232591


Wonderful


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

SKPCTM said:


> Original or not


difficult to be certain but the pilot looks fine to me.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

hari317 said:


> Wonderful


Is it original with just India printed at the bottom and not with the mov't #.....thanks / cheers p


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

PAUL H. said:


> Is it original with just India printed at the bottom and not with the mov't #.....thanks / cheers p


Yes many genuine dials have just INDIA visible at the bottom rim.


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

hari317 said:


> SKPCTM said:
> 
> 
> > Original or not
> ...


Thanks


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

This hmt roman smiley watch (quartz) seems to be interesting and up for sale on hmt website. Does anybody got it? Can someone share the specs and clear picture of this watch?


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

....


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

jalal-akbar said:


> This hmt roman smiley watch (quartz) seems to be interesting and up for sale on hmt website. Does anybody got it? Can someone share the specs and clear picture of this watch?
> View attachment 14241329


I might have a similar watch in different case. its a regular quartz watch


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

....


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Lucky -Got original watches online -(oxx)
( Ranibagh)


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

New addition - Nishat


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Which movement they used in these watches ( ladies watch - without seconds )


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

SKPCTM said:


> Which movement they used in these watches ( ladies watch - without seconds )


What is the number after India?? Can't read it.......p


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Its something 2158



PAUL H. said:


> SKPCTM said:
> 
> 
> > Which movement they used in these watches ( ladies watch - without seconds )
> ...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

SKPCTM said:


> Which movement they used in these watches ( ladies watch - without seconds )


Pls see this post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-hmt-watches-380228-post10248674.html#post10248674


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Could u pls tell how movement is held in the case.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

SKPCTM said:


> Could u pls tell how movement is held in the case.


usually with a spacer. On the Sona it's held with screws.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Avinash BD ARA - Chequered , strap check


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice....great on that strap!! Love the font......Cheers p


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Pls tell Dial original or not


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

not sure if water protected and India made are original.......what are your concerns...cheers p


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

..


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

HMT Misuni


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Many of you old timers might me knowing me as an avid watch collector. When i started collecting hmts back in 2015, there was this one watch which was constantly playing hide and seek with me- it was hmt sona big dial- and though i had come across many chances of buying it from third party sellers, i had somehow resolved to buy it only from hmt website with original invoice bearing my name on it. And finally after 5 long years i got her. Guys - presenting you my first hmt sona yd.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Many of you old timers might me knowing me as an avid watch collector. When i started collecting hmts back in 2015, there was this one watch which was constantly playing hide and seek with me- it was hmt sona big dial- and though i had come across many chances of buying it from third party sellers, i had somehow resolved to buy it only from hmt website with original invoice bearing my name on it. And finally after 5 long years i got her. Guys - presenting you my first hmt sona yd.


Very nice!! Cheers p |>|>


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Many of you old timers might me knowing me as an avid watch collector. When i started collecting hmts back in 2015, there was this one watch which was constantly playing hide and seek with me- it was hmt sona big dial- and though i had come across many chances of buying it from third party sellers, i had somehow resolved to buy it only from hmt website with original invoice bearing my name on it. And finally after 5 long years i got her. Guys - presenting you my first hmt sona yd.
> View attachment 14349079
> 
> View attachment 14349081
> ...


Congratulations.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

HMT Automatic 9602 Movement - Transformation

Changed old case with brand new HMT case.

Also came know that if balance wheel is rotating linearly its speed is around 120 Kmph


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Many of you old timers might me knowing me as an avid watch collector. When i started collecting hmts back in 2015, there was this one watch which was constantly playing hide and seek with me- it was hmt sona big dial- and though i had come across many chances of buying it from third party sellers, i had somehow resolved to buy it only from hmt website with original invoice bearing my name on it. And finally after 5 long years i got her. Guys - presenting you my first hmt sona yd.
> View attachment 14349079
> 
> View attachment 14349081
> ...


congrats!


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

HMT watch museum website

Today HMT watch museum has launched it's website. There is also an email id where people can give their suggestions so please directly share your inputs with them.

http://www.hmtmuseum.in/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you Prashant


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome sir

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## krishnayoga13 (Aug 8, 2019)

Limited addition "Karna" ""sona small"
From het official website


----------



## krishnayoga13 (Aug 8, 2019)

Limited addition "Karna" ""sona small"
From hmt official website


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

HMT Rajat 6906 Movement

Its seconds hand shorter than minute hand


----------



## horomat (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi. Could anyone please confirm whether this mode of Jawan is original ?


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Fake



horomat said:


> Hi. Could anyone please confirm whether this mode of Jawan is original ?


----------



## horomat (Sep 2, 2019)

krishnayoga13 said:


> Limited addition "Karna" ""sona small"
> From het official website


Wow that blue hand Karna is a beauty. How long back did you make the order from their site ?


----------



## horomat (Sep 2, 2019)

Posting a pic of one of my favourites from my watch collection - the HMT Pramod, along with a watch it probably takes a few design cues from - The Rolex datejust.


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

Pilot & Janata



horomat said:


> Posting a pic of one of my favourites from my watch collection - the HMT Pramod, along with a watch it probably takes a few design cues from - The Rolex datejust.


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

HMT Adarsh

Movement 8205


----------



## JPArun (Sep 8, 2019)

Colors of joy !!!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Respect - Lal Bahadur Shastri ji


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely pair the one!


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

..


----------



## Akshat (Oct 5, 2019)

I am looking for White Pilot watch (LE or not). Can anyone direct me , as to where I can find them?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Akshat said:


> I am looking for White Pilot watch (LE or not). Can anyone direct me , as to where I can find them?


 It comes off and on on the HMT website. Just check the website regularly. notify feature there does not work properly.


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

HMT Shakti
Brass plated case


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello, I need advice if this watch is original. I would like to have my first HMT if it is ok. I couldn't open case back and show the movement but watch is working in good order. I found this in a local store. Price is almost 30$...
What you think? Thank you...


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

The dial looks off.......









Cheers p


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

ZoKet said:


> Hello, I need advice if this watch is original. I would like to have my first HMT if it is ok. I couldn't open case back and show the movement but watch is working in good order. I found this in a local store. Price is almost 30$...
> What you think? Thank you...


This one is vintage and I saw many similar, same dials in the web. I found it in a little antique store. Caseback seem to be original...


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

ZoKet said:


> This one is vintage and I saw many similar, same dials in the web. I found it in a little antique store. Caseback seem to be original...


Yes it is certainly the correct case...cheers p


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

PAUL H. said:


> Yes it is certainly the correct case...cheers p


So Paul, do you think it is not franken and do you advice me to buy? Here it is not easy to find a vintage and real HMT. Sure many Seiko 5, citizen and old Swiss mechanicals etc. are being sold here. And I don't have an option to buy one from Ebay... Thank you for your answers... best rgds...


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

ZoKet, that is a tough one. It certainly looks original but, the dial is a tad off. The center guilloche pattern is not as deep but, there may have been variances in production. It certainly looks "right." And, for $30 that is a very good price.


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

mythless said:


> ZoKet, that is a tough one. It certainly looks original but, the dial is a tad off. The center guilloche pattern is not as deep but, there may have been variances in production. It certainly looks "right." And, for $30 that is a very good price.


mythless thank you for your answer. Yes figure is not so clear and deep. Dial seems old but in good condition. It may need surface cleaning. Tomorrow or next day I will have a HMT finally...


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

ZoKet said:


> So Paul, do you think it is not franken and do you advice me to buy? Here it is not easy to find a vintage and real HMT. Sure many Seiko 5, citizen and old Swiss mechanicals etc. are being sold here. And I don't have an option to buy one from Ebay... Thank you for your answers... best rgds...


Yes for $30 (offer them $25.) if it is "running good" and you like it.....go for it.....Cheers p


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

ZoKet said:


> Hello, I need advice if this watch is original. I would like to have my first HMT if it is ok. I couldn't open case back and show the movement but watch is working in good order. I found this in a local store. Price is almost 30$...
> What you think? Thank you...


Though both Dial and case seem new are not made by Hmt ( so fake), movement is probably Hmt but mostly used and hopefully serviced. That said, considering the cost , its upto you. Hope this info helps.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree with _the one_, the sona shown is unfortunately not authentic.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

hari317 said:


> I agree with _the one_, the sona shown is unfortunately not authentic.


Is the case not original?? p


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank you for all answers, so it seems there is a clear suspicion for the watch. I won't buy. Price was not important but it is really hard to find a real and clean one here. From official HMT web site, unfortunately it is not possible to make international order


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

HMT Quartz
Lucky find


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

v nice find, 1255 movement, must look that up.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

New acquisition with this my Rajat trilogy is complete.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

HMT SONA
Is it original ?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah. Looks alright. Open the case back and verify the movement is screwed to case.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks nice! I find the back difficult to get off the Sona......cheer p :-!


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Prashant pandey said:


> New acquisition with this my Rajat trilogy is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice...


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Jhalak WD SS TBC:


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

HMT Karna:

Sonaesque case but in steel. Likewise for the dial. Blue hands. I am not sure if this is a new dial or NOS. Case is certainly new.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Hari, the Karna looks just like my white Pilot except for the indices. Also, the lume never shone so bright in my Pilot.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

geringv said:


> Hi Hari, the Karna looks just like my white Pilot except for the indices. Also, the lume never shone so bright in my Pilot.


These hands are different in shape with more lume and glossy enamel blue color. I will try to post a side by side pic with the White Pilot Blue hands.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Karna with the Pilot WD Blue hands:


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

Looking for Kohinoor but to no avail. They should make them.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sagar.tolaney said:


> Looking for Kohinoor but to no avail. They should make them.


available aplenty


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello, friends.
I have got a Saino bracelet on my Timex Q. I put it from a HMT. Is this bracelet still available?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Saino was a local brand making straps. They made several designs, old stock should be available somewhere in Mumbai, one has to look through the several shops here.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

hari317 said:


> Karna with the Pilot WD Blue hands:


Super watches , Lovely Pics.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Shades of Red Kohinoor

from left 1 and 3 are recent Maroon and Saffron, 2 and 4 are earlier Xport colors.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely pic, the one. The earlier export greeen and the recent green are also different.


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

HMT JAWAN


----------



## sudeone (Jan 7, 2020)

I picked up a Janata at a supply store in Delhi for 1500 bucks. Looks great and not quite expensive enough to make me regret the purchase even if it turns out to be fake. Posting so that some knowledgeable posters could weigh in. Thanks!


----------



## SKPCTM (Jan 15, 2019)

sudeone said:


> I picked up a Janata at a supply store in Delhi for 1500 bucks. Looks great and not quite expensive enough to make me regret the purchase even if it turns out to be fake. Posting so that some knowledgeable posters could weigh in. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 14761687
> 
> ...


Franken


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

sudeone said:


> I picked up a Janata at a supply store in Delhi for 1500 bucks. Looks great and not quite expensive enough to make me regret the purchase even if it turns out to be fake. Posting so that some knowledgeable posters could weigh in. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 14761687
> 
> ...


it appears refurbished with an aftermarket dial. These dials were v simple and easily reproduced. real dials made by hmt in their heydays were properly lacquered with a nice quality of screen printing. hope this helps. These dials are still sold off and on on the HMT website so pls do buy from there only for authentic stuff.


----------



## sudeone (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## sudeone (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks, Hari. I'll keep an eye out for the real stuff on the website. Till then, this stays on my wrist


----------



## bruce147 (Mar 27, 2019)

My HMT collection contains a Chirag which was purchased from Hari.... if you are ebonitepens. Great watch. The Vijay was purchased from a US seller who told me it was bought from the HMT show room... I think it is original?


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Janata Devnagari 2020 edition- handwind


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one said:


> Hmt Janata Devnagari 2020 edition- handwind
> 
> 
> View attachment 14894137


Nice to see HMT alive and putting out new watches.


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

This really is a gorgeous Janata. Great find!


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

Really awesome looking watch. Is the text also in Blue? If so, maybe get a blue coloured croc designed leather strap?


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

geringv said:


> Really awesome looking watch. Is the text also in Blue? If so, maybe get a blue coloured croc designed leather strap?


Yes , the Dial text is in blu, have clicked with stock strap that it came with. Will try what you suggest , thanks


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Amarnath


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

1963 Hmt released first batch of mech watches 500nos Hmt Citizen for men and 300nos Hmt sujata for ladies

Hmt Sujata variants , smallest, cutest from HMT .IMO

Hmt Sujata Grey/Black , steel finish








Gold variant









Hmt Sujata Grp pic


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

What a nice collection of Sujatas. Well done sir!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

A big shout out to all who are out there to keep us Janata safe , at home , in particular the whole of medical fraternity and their families , who are taking care and saving the lives of the Janata at the risk of their own . Our heart felt gratitude . The clip-on watch is a nurse watch , wristwatch a handwind named Janata meaning people / citizens.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

HMT Jhelum 21 Jewels with lume on hands


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

HMT Sona GP with off-white dial


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

removed Double post


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

Probably the only good things that happened with me during these lockdown times is that I was finally able to order and get me hands on a HMT Sona.

Really beautiful watch, pretty different to the other HMTs that I have. I would have ideally preferred the white dial as I think that would've made it a lil more subtle. Does anyone know what colour dial did the first batch of Sona's came in?


----------



## geringv (Nov 16, 2014)

....


----------



## Ayush359 (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi guys, I've been eyeing the Sourab range for a while now. Can someone please explain the difference between Sourab Premium and Sourab Supreme? The Supreme variant is back in stock on the official website, but I have a slight preference for Premium's looks. Wondering if it makes to wait.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ayush359 said:


> Hi guys, I've been eyeing the Sourab range for a while now. Can someone please explain the difference between Sourab Premium and Sourab Supreme? The Supreme variant is back in stock on the official website, but I have a slight preference for Premium's looks. Wondering if it makes to wait.


 The only diffrence is in looks and price. Mechanically they use the same movement. The premium model was introced a couple of years prior to the supreme model. Hope this helps


----------



## Qayen (Jul 9, 2020)

Been looking for a Pilot white dial for a while now, the HMT website says it's not in stock lol. Hopefully I can pick up a used one somewhere.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

One never knows, it might come back in stock. HMT is producing (or is getting produced) dials, cases straps etc and lots of new models can be seen on the website. White may make a comeback. HMT has been making it off and on since 2007 or so.


----------



## M.J (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello, I'm a new member here. I have one doubt about the new HMT pilot watches coming out from their official shopping site. Why they changed the design?. The indices are printed. the word "Pilot" is white in color. Why would they change the iconic design elements?. It's so stupid. Now the new pilot watches looks more similar to the duplicate ones than the vintage authentic ones.

Are they doing similar changes to other iconic models??. Those who have new version of the old iconic models please share the info. Every new watch model will have printed dial instead of handwritten ones?


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

You raise a good point. HMT is now scrambling to produce high-demand watch models like the Pilot because the management has realized (a little too late) that these sell like hot cakes. Since the factories are largely closed and the staff reduced to a skeleton crew of a few people (potentially awaiting their VRS), they are cobbling together watches with whatever parts they have left. And, mind you, their unsold inventory is massive. They have lots of pie-pan dials left over that can be made into Pilots, yet I suppose the skilled artisans who would hand-paint the lume are no longer there.

The 2020 reissues have largely been disappointing, barring the new Kohinoors, which I find are well made. The metal bracelets too have been upgraded compared to the pre-closure stock. YMMV.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

M.J said:


> Hello, I'm a new member here. I have one doubt about the new HMT pilot watches coming out from their official shopping site. Why they changed the design?. The indices are printed. the word "Pilot" is white in color. Why would they change the iconic design elements?. It's so stupid. Now the new pilot watches looks more similar to the duplicate ones than the vintage authentic ones.
> 
> Are they doing similar changes to other iconic models??. Those who have new version of the old iconic models please share the info. Every new watch model will have printed dial instead of handwritten ones?


The original hmt pie pan dials esp were all made using a process called coining. Also flat dials like the Shiv. 
now the dials are made by third parties and it's much simpler to make applied indice type dials with screen printing. This is what you are seeing.


----------



## pechamuha (Jun 23, 2014)

Ordered a Kohinoor GD today


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi guys, I ordered two kohinoors (one green & one yellow dial)from hmt website. Both have different case shapes. Anyone has any idea why two different style cases for same watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pechamuha (Jun 23, 2014)

Got my kohinoor delivered today .

Bracelet was not very good so I put this on a vostok leather strap. 
It's size is very similar to my pilot, but it looks bigger then pilot on my wrist.






























Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## roamer_fan (May 30, 2016)

That's an attractive watch. Are they lume dots on the perimeter of the dial?


----------



## pechamuha (Jun 23, 2014)

roamer_fan said:


> That's an attractive watch. Are they lume dots on the perimeter of the dial?


Yes, they are lume dots, but they are not very powerful

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## rahulvyas994 (Aug 10, 2018)

Still no way to order from HMT internationally? If not, does anyone know any reliable vendors off ebay


----------



## rahulvyas994 (Aug 10, 2018)

Gonna take a stab at one of these off ebay...its probably fake but as long as it looks decent don't mind i suppose. Any thoughts of how this one compares to actual Rajats?








VINTAGE HMT RAJAT AUTOMATIC INDIAN MEN'S DAY/DATE WATCH 368b-a183561-2 | eBay


Model : Rajat. Type : Wrist watch. ORIGINAL : 100% Original and authentic watch. The watch has been recently serviced and overhauled; it works perfect and is very much suitable for daily use. : Rotate the hands for 24 hours.



www.ebay.com


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

rahulvyas994 said:


> Gonna take a stab at one of these off ebay...its probably fake but as long as it looks decent don't mind i suppose. Any thoughts of how this one compares to actual Rajats?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listing does mention "professionally refurbished Dial", the seller is clear about that.


----------



## Dhaivat Dhruv (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello friends..how r u all? its been long time....its clearing time for me...i have to make some space in my cupboard....so i am selling some of my hmt collection.....do have a look at it....they were all bought in 2015 from hmt official websites and are in mint conditions....never really got time to wear them....do whatsapp me on 81285-67422 if interested


----------



## pauliewalnutslikeswatches (Sep 15, 2020)

Hello folks,

Are there any good places in Mumbai that are open these days to service an HMT? I have a Vijay that I inherited recently. I haven't seen it in the flesh yet because I am in the US, and the watch is with my folks back in India. It seems to keep good time, but given the age of the watch I am wondering whether it is due for some maintenance.


----------



## Adkskx (Jan 22, 2013)

Ah for the blue pilot


----------



## invidious (Oct 6, 2019)

pauliewalnutslikeswatches said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Are there any good places in Mumbai that are open these days to service an HMT? I have a Vijay that I inherited recently. I haven't seen it in the flesh yet because I am in the US, and the watch is with my folks back in India. It seems to keep good time, but given the age of the watch I am wondering whether it is due for some maintenance.


Yep - there is Kamdar in Dadar East.

About 8 months ago, I got an older HMT pilot serviced at Ashok Watch House in Matunga East, near Kings Circle. Paid a princely sum of Rs. 50. The whole place seemed like out of a 1960s movie but they did a decent job.


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

Hello, I wish to purchase the HMT Jan-gandaberunda Ls watch new in the box with tags and papers.



Official Web Site of HMT Watches by HMT Limited | Buy online



Will you please provide reliable sources? Thank you.


----------



## Sudhakar (Mar 10, 2006)

TXPDX said:


> Hello, I wish to purchase the HMT Jan-gandaberunda Ls watch new in the box with tags and papers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the link you have posted above is the reliable source to purchase as it is from the hmt watch manufacturer


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

Sudhakar said:


> I believe the link you have posted above is the reliable source to purchase as it is from the hmt watch manufacturer


Yes, but they don't have it available and it appears they don't ship to the USA. 😕


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Hello friends..how r u all? its been long time....its clearing time for me...i have to make some space in my cupboard....so i am selling some of my hmt collection.....do have a look at it....they were all bought in 2015 from hmt official websites and are in mint conditions....never really got time to wear them....do whatsapp me on 81285-67422 if interested


I just read that HMT was closed in 2016, so I guess the watches on their website are what's left?
Is there an India based online retailer that ships to the USA?
@Dhaivat Dhruv Do you still have watches available?


----------



## rajbirdhawan (Apr 8, 2021)

is akarsh a nice watch 
prashant ji?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Them gandaberunda watches are nice, i'd love to own one. If only HMT would sell worldwide, they are missing out on so many sales!


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

rajbirdhawan said:


> is akarsh a nice watch
> prashant ji?


I believe this is the most beautiful HMT watch:



Official Web Site of HMT Watches by HMT Limited | Buy online


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

Stephen2020 said:


> Them gandaberunda watches are nice, i'd love to own one. If only HMT would sell worldwide, they are missing out on so many sales!


It might be due to HMT being out of the watch business now. There's no new manufacturing and the offerings on their site are being made from remaining parts. My understanding is that at their height, they made hundreds of watches per day, but now it's no more than five. It would certainly increase their profit margin though.


----------



## Now sath ௯ (Apr 13, 2021)

sudip said:


> #HMTTaurus


Hi Anna watch Rs ?
601139857365eni Malaysia number
6385235363 eni what app number pls cell me


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Dear HMT fans,

Very sad to break the news of sudden demise of one of the renowned HMT Collector, Mr. Prashant Pandey. He succumbed to Wuhan Virus (COVID) in Bengaluru.
Though I have met him only for a couple of times, he was a nice gentleman and I remember his passion for HMT. 
HMT fans will miss you Prashanth. 
Pray to the God almighty to give sadgati to his soul. Om Shanti.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Vikrama said:


> Dear HMT fans,
> 
> Very sad to break the news of sudden demise of one of the renowned HMT Collector, Mr. Prashant Pandey. He succumbed to Wuhan Virus (COVID) in Bengaluru.
> Though I have met him only for a couple of times, he was a nice gentleman and I remember his passion for HMT.
> ...


Thanks for letting us know ... it is very very sad new ... I have dealt with Prashant here for several yrs and have traded watches with him ... he was a fine gentleman and will be missed by me ... my thought and prayers are with him and his family ... God bless ... paul


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

That's very shocking news. Best wishes to his family. Rest in peace.


----------



## rahulg (Feb 5, 2016)

This is incredibly shocking news. Prashant was the definite HMT expert among Indian watch collectors. One of the greatest.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

rahulg said:


> This is incredibly shocking news. Prashant was the definite HMT expert among Indian watch collectors. One of the greatest.


yes very sad ... a few other members from India we have not heard from in awhile ... hoping they are ok .... our thoughts and prayers ...... p


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh no, terrible news. That is tragic, stay safe everyone.

Best Wishes to all in India.


----------



## roamer_fan (May 30, 2016)

This is shocking news. I will miss Prashants deep knowledge and appreciation of HMT, and his great gift of sharing that knowledge freely.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

for Mr. Prashant Pandey


----------



## invidious (Oct 6, 2019)

Vikrama said:


> Dear HMT fans,
> 
> Very sad to break the news of sudden demise of one of the renowned HMT Collector, Mr. Prashant Pandey. He succumbed to Wuhan Virus (COVID) in Bengaluru.
> Though I have met him only for a couple of times, he was a nice gentleman and I remember his passion for HMT.
> ...


That's terrible. I knew things were horrible in the North. Sad that even Bangalore is in bad shape. I hope this is done and dusted soon. Hope everyone get vaccinated ASAP.


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Damn it is so sad. I was in contact with him and I had few chats. I wanted to share this photo; Parashant and his Hmt collection. Rest in peace...









Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

ZoKet said:


> Damn it is so sad. I was in contact with him and I had few chats. I wanted to share this photo; Parashant and his Hmt collection. Rest in peace...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for posting this pic...........


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

I enjoyed his videos on HMT very much. Rest in peace Prashant. A terrible loss.


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Rest In Peace

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

I am deeply saddened by this news...Prashanth was a nice person. In fact my fascination towards hmt started after seeing his youtube videos and reading his blogs. With out a miss he used to answer my queries. Great loss for hmt lovers community. May his soul rest in peace and may god give strength to his family.


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

PAUL H. said:


> Thanks for letting us know ... it is very very sad new ... I have dealt with Prashant here for several yrs and have traded watches with him ... he was a fine gentleman and will be missed by me ... my thought and prayers are with him and his family ... God bless ... paul


I've been heartbroken about his passing. Prashant was generous to me with his time and knowledge of HMT watches. He shared advice when I was purchasing my first two HMT's and we communicated a few weeks ago. Godspeed. 💔


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

I should take a moment to share my appreciation to Hari (@hari317) for facilitating the purchase of my new HMT Pilot and Kohinoor watches with warranty papers and original purchase invoices. 🙏


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

TXPDX said:


> I should take a moment to share my appreciation to Hari (@hari317) for facilitating the purchase of my new HMT Pilot and Kohinoor watches with warranty papers and original purchase invoices. 🙏


I am just glad to hear that Hari is ok.......


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

PAUL H. said:


> I am just glad to hear that Hari is ok.......


We communicated just over 2 weeks ago and he confirmed that he and his family are fine.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

TXPDX said:


> We communicated just over 2 weeks ago and he confirmed that he and his family are fine.


Have you heard from fateh bajwa !! thanks p
Report


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

PAUL H. said:


> Have you heard from fatehbajwa !! thanks p
> Report


Sorry, I'm familiar with Fateh Bajwa, but we have not met.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

TXPDX said:


> Sorry, I'm familiar with Fateh Bajwa, but we have not met.


Thanks for your reply ... have dealt with him on many occasions and would like to track down to see if he / family is ok also ... if any ideas ? cheers p


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

PAUL H. said:


> Thanks for your reply ... have dealt with him on many occasions and would like to track down to see if he / family is ok also ... if any ideas ? cheers p


I believe fatehbajwa email address is his username @ Gmail.com
I share it because he has publicly posted it in the past when offering watches for sale.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

TXPDX said:


> I believe fatehbajwa email address is his username @ Gmail.com
> I share it because he has publicly posted it in the past when offering watches for sale.


Thanks p (just checked and I have tried this with no response...will try again)


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

PAUL H. said:


> Thanks p (just checked and I have tried this with no response...will try again)








Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Nik Mathur (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi I am looking to purchase done of these.
I went on there website and couldn’t find it.
Could you please send me a link or a way of purchasing one


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

Nik Mathur said:


> Hi I am looking to purchase done of these.
> I went on there website and couldn't find it.
> Could you please send me a link or a way of purchasing one


I suggest reaching out to @hari317 to purchase an HMT watch.


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

PAUL H. said:


> Thanks p (just checked and I have tried this with no response...will try again)


Paul, were you able to reach Fateh?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

TXPDX said:


> Paul, were you able to reach Fateh?


Yes thank you thru facebook ... cheers p


----------



## Prashant Kamble (Jun 28, 2021)

jvh said:


> Here are mine


Are those for sale or your own collections?


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

Prashant Kamble said:


> Are those for sale or your own collections?


Prashant, you're fortunate to be in India. I suggest you browse HMT's website, as they often have different watches available. My understanding is that it's the last of their inventory.


Official Web Site of HMT Watches by HMT Limited | Buy online


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

TXPDX said:


> Prashant, you're fortunate to be in India. I suggest you browse HMT's website, as they often have different watches available. My understanding is that it's the last of their inventory.
> 
> 
> Official Web Site of HMT Watches by HMT Limited | Buy online


They've started manufacturing again


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

tresconik said:


> They've started manufacturing again


They're completely back in business now?!


----------



## pechamuha (Jun 23, 2014)

tresconik said:


> They've started manufacturing again


Most of the watches are not showing or out of stock. I think it is just the old inventory they were selling

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

pechamuha said:


> Most of the watches are not showing or out of stock. I think it is just the old inventory they were selling
> 
> Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


They're making watches in batches. And they make popular watches more often. Eg: Pilot and Kohinoor. I've also heard they've been outsourcing production but don't quote me on that


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

TXPDX said:


> They're completely back in business now?!


They're not the hmt of old. QC is worse than Seiko.


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

tresconik said:


> They're making watches in batches. And they make popular watches more often. Eg: Pilot and Kohinoor. I've also heard they've been outsourcing production but don't quote me on that


I'm aware they're making watches in batches and the more popular watches are made more often. My understanding is that it's from the stockpiles of leftover parts. 
This is the first time I'm hearing that the work is being outsourced and that quality is less than expected.


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

TXPDX said:


> I'm aware they're making watches in batches and the more popular watches are made more often. My understanding is that it's from the stockpiles of leftover parts.
> This is the first time I'm hearing that the work is being outsourced and that quality is less than expected.


They're back in business and even coming out with new models and variations of old models.

Really really bad QC though.


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

IMO the new pilots coming out have already lost their soul. They don't look like the classic one anymore. It almost seems like all the sellers on ebay that make repainted dials of pilot started taking job work to produce pilots for HMT. The hmt logo is no longer coined, the 3 6 9 indices as well they are just glued on and also the numbers and markers are just printed along with lume. The classic pilot had the applied lume which was the best part about the pilots and jawans


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

kkindaface said:


> IMO the new pilots coming out have already lost their soul. They don't look like the classic one anymore. It almost seems like all the sellers on ebay that make repainted dials of pilot started taking job work to produce pilots for HMT. The hmt logo is no longer coined, the 3 6 9 indices as well they are just glued on and also the numbers and markers are just printed along with lume. The classic pilot had the applied lume which was the best part about the pilots and jawans


Yeah. I have an old Pilot and 2 new Pilots. The quality has really gone down.


----------



## beee (Jul 17, 2021)

1). I got my first ever HMT watch thanks to this wonderful group and the people who posted about their HMT watches which got me hooked. I went with the Devanagari numerals because it seems like such a great conversation starter. Although the website showed the watch with a white dial but it's rather a light grey sunburst in real life. Pretty, nonetheless!

2). After getting deep into the rabbit hole I stumbled upon a gorgeous blue vintage HMT Avinash and I knew I had to grab that one up because of my namesake!!

I'm hoping to save up for a black pilot with domed crystal now (fingers crossed)

*REQUEST *- I've attached the case back pictures of both the watches and would like the veterans to help me decode the numbering behind the watch. Also, if anyone has an idea when both these models were first introduced that would be great to know as well.
Thank you!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I think there needs to be a HMT Prashant in honour of our wonderful forum friend, and for sale worldwide so everyone has the chance to buy one.


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

Stephen2020 said:


> I think there needs to be a HMT Prashant in honour of our wonderful forum friend, and for sale worldwide so everyone has the chance to buy one.


I believe the Facebook group is working on a custom design in his honor which will be a group order.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

That's good to know.
I have rarely used facebook so I was not aware of this.


----------



## Jaini (Jul 25, 2021)

Vikrama said:


> Jalal,
> 
> Yeah striking similarities...
> But, in Surya itself there could be several variants (the one which I have has arabic fonts)
> View attachment 10046978


I want to buy this watch


----------



## pegasuslfc (Mar 7, 2021)

My recent addition, *HMT Sougandh Supreme* automatic.



























































Cheers,


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Dear HMT fans,
> 
> Very sad to break the news of sudden demise of one of the renowned HMT Collector, Mr. Prashant Pandey. He succumbed to Wuhan Virus (COVID) in Bengaluru.
> Though I have met him only for a couple of times, he was a nice gentleman and I remember his passion for HMT.
> ...


 I looged in after a year today, really sad to hear this. My condolences to his family.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

hari317 said:


> I looged in after a year today, really sad to hear this. My condolences to his family.


Good to hear from you ...... hoping all has been well with you and your family ...cheers p


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

PAUL H. said:


> Good to hear from you ...... hoping all has been well with you and your family ...cheers p


Thanks Paul, All's well, keeping safe so far.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmt Kalpana Handwind 0231, 20 mm lug


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## VintageWatchLover93 (Sep 28, 2021)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Hello friends..how r u all? its been long time....its clearing time for me...i have to make some space in my cupboard....so i am selling some of my hmt collection.....do have a look at it....they were all bought in 2015 from hmt official websites and are in mint conditions....never really got time to wear them....do whatsapp me on 81285-67422 if interested
> 
> View attachment 15447237
> 
> ...


----------



## VintageWatchLover93 (Sep 28, 2021)

Dhaivat Dhruv said:


> Hello friends..how r u all? its been long time....its clearing time for me...i have to make some space in my cupboard....so i am selling some of my hmt collection.....do have a look at it....they were all bought in 2015 from hmt official websites and are in mint conditions....never really got time to wear them....do whatsapp me on 81285-67422 if interested
> 
> View attachment 15447237
> 
> ...





VintageWatchLover93 said:


> Hi there Dhaivat, I know this is a year late lol! But I was curious as to whether you still had any of these hmt watches available for purchase, or where I can source genuine ones from?
> 
> Many thanks! 😊


----------



## Abhishek Sanyal (Jan 3, 2021)

Saw this on IG and the mod looks almost perfect. Does anyone have a contact who can do something like this explorer mod (as a project or a seller doing refurbished dials, etc). Am sure there would be a lot of takers.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Sharing todays HT ...


----------



## Abhishek Sanyal (Jan 3, 2021)

the one said:


> Sharing todays HT ...
> View attachment 16183649





Abhishek Sanyal said:


> Saw this on IG and the mod looks almost perfect. Does anyone have a contact who can do something like this explorer mod (as a project or a seller doing refurbished dials, etc). Am sure there would be a lot of takers.
> View attachment 16183231


Actually I found the contact for this HMT Janata Explorer mod. However, seems doesn’t ship to the US. Does anyone know, if I ask a friend to ship it to me, would there be any issue at customs.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Abhishek Sanyal said:


> Actually I found the contact for this HMT Janata Explorer mod. However, seems doesn’t ship to the US. Does anyone know, if I ask a friend to ship it to me, would there be any issue at customs.


There would be no issues in customs with this. At worst, the package may be delayed for a couple of extra days in customs, but considering transport backlogs at the moment, I'd expect that in any case. The HMT watches average between $10 - $35 converted to USD, so if the customs declarations declared that it is a watch under $40 for personal use (which it is), customs will hardly give it a second glance. I just had a Jawan shipped from India with no issues and no delays.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

logged in after many years. the enthusiasm for hmts looks to have gone down here.


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

the new open-heart hmt stellar looks stellar. they have upgraded jhalak into a better watch.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

ruminance said:


> the new open-heart hmt stellar looks stellar. they have upgraded jhalak into a better watch.


Pics would help this thrd .... my fav ... cheers p


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

Bought some new HMTs after a break...


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

forgot to add this one...


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

i had ordered skeleton watch thinking it had white dial. turned out i got deceived by the image and forgot to read the description. grey it is. i was initially disappointed, but by the third hour with the watch, I'm thinking may be grey dial is better than white. Is it?


----------



## ruminance (Oct 28, 2016)

and by the way, the Kohinoor feels so good on the wrist.


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

currently difficult to buy a brand new hmt from outside of India, I bought it a few years ago through eBay, but that seller no longer exists anymore. hope hmt official site (hmtwatches.in) is able to ship to other counties. 
my hmt pilot https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/440e2eb1-a3f1-49de-9ec1-cf3d0a3f8645-jpeg.16290257/


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kaushal... the Queen of HMT watches!
One of my fellow collector used to say..keep looking you will always find one! Worth the wait.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Kohinoor model is like an Ocean... innumerable dial designs!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

One of the rare Kanchan...


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Ensoul (Aug 31, 2020)

Waited two years to travel to India and get me a piece of this iconic history:










The quality & finish is definitely better than what I was expecting. Dial is gorgeous guilloche and the strap is a notch higher.
It is currently running at +20s/day which is ok.

What I don't like about the watch:
a) Not a fan of open heart, but options were quite limited specially for automatics.
b) Wish the crown was black too rather than silver.
c) Prices- At 150$ It isn’t a bank-breaker but expected lower.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Arun (11 mo ago)

Lovely collection of these beautiful timepieces.. !
are these hmt sujata still available ?


----------



## Dr. Arun (11 mo ago)

Lovely collection of these beautiful timepieces.. !
are these hmt sujata still available ?


----------



## Dr. Arun (11 mo ago)

the one said:


> 1963 Hmt released first batch of mech watches 500nos Hmt Citizen for men and 300nos Hmt sujata for ladies
> 
> Hmt Sujata variants , smallest, cutest from HMT .IMO
> 
> ...


Beautiful collection…are these hmt sujata still available ?


----------



## Sridhark586 (11 mo ago)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today....Ajeet turquoise blue dial
> View attachment 10612834
> View attachment 10612842
> View attachment 10612858


Hi Vikram, really loved this post. You made me remember my childhood. *I love this watch* and *want to buy*. Searching for this watch since yeas. Do you know *any sellers*???


----------



## Sridhark586 (11 mo ago)

Vikrama said:


> Watch on my wrist today....Ajeet turquoise blue dial
> View attachment 10612834
> View attachment 10612842
> View attachment 10612858
> ...


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Sridhark586 said:


> Hi Vikram, really loved this post. You made me remember my childhood. *I love this watch* and *want to buy*. Searching for this watch since yeas. Do you know *any sellers*???


Check fb groups


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

IlikeWatch said:


> currently difficult to buy a brand new hmt from outside of India, I bought it a few years ago through eBay, but that seller no longer exists anymore. hope hmt official site (hmtwatches.in) is able to ship to other counties.
> my hmt pilot https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/440e2eb1-a3f1-49de-9ec1-cf3d0a3f8645-jpeg.16290257/


 Seems people from outside INDIA are using this site " *








Shop and Ship with Shoppre | International Courier and Consolidation Services


Signup for Indian Address. Shop your favorite Indian store and Ship Internationally. India's #1 international courier, shipping, consolidation and parcel forwarding company.




www.shoppre.com




* " to get Hmt watches from official website *hmtwatches.in* I am no way connected to the site( mayb others too), and personally havent used it ( as I stay in India) so dont know about the risks and clauses, suggest to check reviews prior to going thru with it. Hope this helps international buyers .


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

the one said:


> Seems people from outside INDIA are using this site " *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I bought 8 watches from HMT using Shoppre


----------



## Pratheesh K Plavish (9 mo ago)

I bought my first HMT watch thanks to this group and Prashant Pandey. 

I bought this watch from an old watch mechanic. He is going to close his shop so he started selling all the watches he had collected.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Shoppre is sending me my new Amitabh this week.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Rewinding India's First Homegrown Timekeeper HMT's Story







homegrown.co.in





Indira Gandi's HMT Janata


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Indiglo92 said:


> Yes I bought 8 watches from HMT using Shoppre


Fantastic , Congratulations !!


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

the one said:


> Sharing todays HT ...
> View attachment 16183649


Earlier I had shared this, recieved one of the variants.


----------



## the one (Aug 14, 2012)

Dark clouds on the horizon .
It is time for ...Malhar
Prashant's ..Malhar
The Black Gold variant of Malhar








All new HMT handwind heart encased in a 40mm All SS case ,pie-pan dial, by Ajwa.in , on a Ajwain leather.
Malhar watch / components are 100% Made in India







,


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Indiglo92 said:


> Yes I bought 8 watches from HMT using Shoppre


Nice collection!! - Just curious if you had to use the personal shopping service at Shoppre to have them buy these from HMT or if you can buy them yourself and just use the Shoppre address they give you? Thanks!


----------



## seaharrier (7 mo ago)

jalal-akbar said:


> My hmt "Akhil" Automatic Watch
> 
> View attachment 10013594
> 
> ...


Is the watch still in production? Or we can buy this only in used market now


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

sobwanhoser said:


> Nice collection!! - Just curious if you had to use the personal shopping service at Shoppre to have them buy these from HMT or if you can buy them yourself and just use the Shoppre address they give you? Thanks!


I always use the personal shopping service. It is really cheap and often free with coupons.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Vikrama said:


> Kaushal... the Queen of HMT watches!
> One of my fellow collector used to say..keep looking you will always find one! Worth the wait.


How about a black one? Only 2 have been found?


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

Dr. Arun said:


> Lovely collection of these beautiful timepieces.. !
> are these hmt sujata still available ?


Should be available. One has to you know really search in shops. It could be lurking somewhere. I found "TARA" a ladies automatic recently.


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

I am not sure whether Ajeet with this dial is available. You can give a try @ Sri Lakshmi times. He may have one. 
If you still cannot find it, let me know. I will gift you mine.


----------



## jagdishyadav91384 (Oct 8, 2021)

[उद्धरण = "विक्रमा, पद: 43182706, सदस्य: 928305"]
हरे भूरे रंग के आवरण और एक अलग एचएमटी पट्टा के साथ एक और दिलचस्प काजल डीलक्स मिला! कुछ समय पहले पोस्ट किए गए कॉपर ब्राउन एनोडाइज्ड केस की तरह इस केस का रंग बहुत अलग है। सुंदरता यह है कि इसमें 8205 आंदोलन हैं!

View attachment 12225066
View attachment 12225122

View attachment 12225090
View attachment 12225074

[/उद्धरण]
सर ईसकि किमत क्या है


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

East meets West --- Sportstar meets Seamaster!


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

jagdishyadav91384 said:


> [उद्धरण = "विक्रमा, पद: 43182706, सदस्य: 928305"]
> हरे भूरे रंग के आवरण और एक अलग एचएमटी पट्टा के साथ एक और दिलचस्प काजल डीलक्स मिला! कुछ समय पहले पोस्ट किए गए कॉपर ब्राउन एनोडाइज्ड केस की तरह इस केस का रंग बहुत अलग है। सुंदरता यह है कि इसमें 8205 आंदोलन हैं!
> 
> View attachment 12225066
> ...


I think it may cost around Rs. 7,500


----------



## Vikrama (Feb 5, 2016)

@Sridhark586, have already replied..


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Happy Independance Day from my Pinaki!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

My Pinaki was from the first year of release 1995. It was the only year that these watches said "India Made" on the dial. In later years the word "made" was removed from the dial,why they did this is something of a mystery. Maybe they got some pressure from Rolex.This is the SLS GP "President" Model complete with original solid link gold plated bracelet.These were very expensive watches and because of that they didn't sell well so HMT put the remaining stock in storage around 2000. In 2010 they sold of the remaining stock to dealers who sold them off at a discount(see the bottom photo showing discounted prices).


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indiglo92 said:


> My Pinaki was from the first year of release 1995.


 Hi, how was the release date of the model Pinaki determined? Do we have some press notes etc to determine this?
HMT was and is too small to bother Rolex in any way. No one will confuse one for the other, even after a good amount of drinks.
Your watch is nice. Congrats!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Vikrama said:


> Should be available. One has to you know really search in shops. It could be lurking somewhere. I found "TARA" a ladies automatic recently.


You are a dedicated collector Sir, Congrats


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indiglo92 said:


> that these watches said "India Made" on the dial. In later years the word "made" was removed from the dial,why they did this is something of a mystery


As you can see from the linked catalog (courtesy Naren if I remember right) from the 90s (It features the Misuni model which was a tribute to Ms Sushmita Sen winning the Miss Universe Title), the Pinaki SLS has "India Made" and the Pinaki LS has only India on the dial. I hope this helps you.



https://archive.org/download/hmt-price-list-2009-wm/HMT%20Catalog%20-%20old%20wm.pdf


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Here are two old HMT Price lists 2008-9 and 2009. Hope these are of interest to HMT researchers.



https://archive.org/download/hmt-price-list-2009-wm/HMT%20price%20list%202008-9%20wm.pdf





https://archive.org/download/hmt-price-list-2009-wm/HMT%20price%20list%202009%20wm.pdf


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Just sharing this one today .... powered by an HMT 0231 ....


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

hari317 said:


> As you can see from the linked catalog (courtesy Naren if I remember right) from the 90s (It features the Misuni model which was a tribute to Ms Sushmita Sen winning the Miss Universe Title), the Pinaki SLS has "India Made" and the Pinaki LS has only India on the dial. I hope this helps you.
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.org/download/hmt-price-list-2009-wm/HMT%20Catalog%20-%20old%20wm.pdf





hari317 said:


> Here are two old HMT Price lists 2008-9 and 2009. Hope these are of interest to HMT researchers.
> 
> 
> https://archive.org/download/hmt-price-list-2009-wm/HMT price list 2008-9 wm.pdf
> ...


Thanks Hari,this is like reading the Dead Sea Scrolls,lol.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indiglo92 said:


> Thanks Hari,this is like reading the Dead Sea Scrolls,lol.


😂 but I hope the scrolls helped a bit with the “India made” mystery.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

hari317 said:


> 😂 but I hope the scrolls helped a bit with the “India made” mystery.


Yeah they did,thanks very much.Now I know that "India Made" was only on the deluxe Pinaki SLS GP model that came with the solid link gold plated bracelet.The Standard Pinaki LS which came with a leather strap only had "India" on the dial.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Golden Trio


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

some pointers👍


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Taurus foursome👍


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

The golden Pilot. Made at WF-4, Tumkur. An old companion.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Wholly Cow those are some rare watches Hari!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indiglo92 said:


> Wholly Cow those are some rare watches Hari!


I don’t know about that…👍
I have shown each of these in this now mega thread, as and when acquired. Here is my thread reg this pilot.








HMT Pilot: White Dial


My latest acquisition, the White Dial Pilot. It was rumored to exist, photos were posted in the now famous HMT Pilot thread but presently the watch was nowhere to be found. Then my trip to Bangalore was getting finalised and with the tireless help and followup by fellow WUS member Narender, one...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Three generations of Pilots. 
L-R: WF-1Blr, WF-3Chinar,WF-5Ranibagh.


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

HMT Indian air force issued watch....I made a youtube review as well some times back


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

HMT Roman Chronograph....I was just lucky with this


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

Pilot white WUS LE and Janata Devnagri


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

Chinar made beauties


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

*lovely pieces , do share more. *


----------



## 6138 (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## anandjangid (Nov 8, 2018)

I was hesitating to ask something but I could not stop myself. Is anyone still buying watches from HMT official website? Are they as good as their earlier models in HMT's hey days.


----------



## anandjangid (Nov 8, 2018)

Actually I have one HMT chankaya which I received from my grandfather. Image for reference


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

anandjangid said:


> I was hesitating to ask something but I could not stop myself. Is anyone still buying watches from HMT official website? Are they as good as their earlier models in HMT's hey days.


Yes, people are still buying from HMT online. HMT WL is now HMT ABD. The factories are sold. They now make nothing in house, but they assemble the watches themselves using new cases dials and their stock of inhouse handwind movements. There are plenty of new models. It depends what you like.


----------



## anandjangid (Nov 8, 2018)

hari317 said:


> Yes, people are still buying from HMT online. HMT WL is now HMT ABD. The factories are sold. They now make nothing in house, but they assemble the watches themselves using new cases dials and their stock of inhouse handwind movements. There are plenty of new models. It depends what you like.


Oh thanks Hari ji, are these new handwinders comparable with old one's?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

anandjangid said:


> Oh thanks Hari ji, are these new handwinders comparable with old one's?


 You are not going to get inhouse dials and hands. Movement is the same. I read some reports of very ;low power reserve, probably inferior mainsprings. But these are the only things available and as it is sokld by HMT, it is authentic.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

ronie88 said:


> View attachment 16868593
> 
> 
> HMT Indian air force issued watch....I made a youtube review as well some times back


Lovely watch.
it’s a common misconception that the hacking seconds was a HMT jugaad.
The 02 was a fantastic base movement and Citizen had built a whole host of complications over it. The movement 091 and 092 were hacking seconds versions of the 02. Pls see the screen shots from an old manual.


----------



## anandjangid (Nov 8, 2018)

hari317 said:


> You are not going to get inhouse dials and hands. Movement is the same. I read some reports of very ;low power reserve, probably inferior mainsprings. But these are the only things available and as it is sokld by HMT, it is authentic.


Eventually I purchased a skeleton and jhalak. Let's how good are these watches.


----------



## anandjangid (Nov 8, 2018)

Recently I visited hmtindia.com site and saw their tenders. All dials, straps and cases are being outsourced. In recent tenders hmt limited are planning to procure almost 20000 cases including some for pocket watch.
I was thinking do HMT still has so many hand winding movements with them? Btw there is no tender for movements.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I bought this Saffron Kohinoor from the HMT website last week.I was lucky to get it because they sold out in about an hour. The last time I tried to order one they sold out in 5 minutes! HMT is shipping it to my locker at the Shoppre warehouse where it will be packed and sent to my to my house in the USA by UPS.Takes about 4 days.












KOHINOOR SAFFRON SS



It will be my 2nd Saffron Kohinoor. I got this one used a couple of months ago.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indiglo92 said:


> I bought this Saffron Kohinoor from the HMT website last week.I was lucky to get it because they sold out in about an hour. The last time I tried to order one they sold out in 5 minutes! HMT is shipping it to my locker at the Shoppre warehouse where it will be packed and sent to my to my house in the USA by UPS.Takes about 4 days.
> 
> View attachment 16911486
> 
> ...


Congrats first of all.
Intrigued by the older Chinar designation 020 on your used Saffron
Can you pls tell me what's on the dial of your new one once you get it?
Thanks


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

anandjangid said:


> Eventually I purchased a skeleton and jhalak. Let's how good are these watches.


Congrats, good choice, both of them


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

anandjangid said:


> Recently I visited hmtindia.com site and saw their tenders. All dials, straps and cases are being outsourced. In recent tenders hmt limited are planning to procure almost 20000 cases including some for pocket watch.
> I was thinking do HMT still has so many hand winding movements with them? Btw there is no tender for movements.


They would have had a huge inventory. They had three factories making handwind movements. They will be lacking mainsprings, hairsprings, and Jewel components. There was a tender for these just prior to the announced shutdown in 2014


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Congrats first of all.
> Intrigued by the older Chinar designation 020 on your used Saffron
> Can you pls tell me what's on the dial of your new one once you get it?
> Thanks


Thanks Hari,I will post a picture when I get it. Shoppre sent me a photo but it is too blurry to see.










I never noticed the 020 on the dial of my 2019 Saffron Kohinoor,thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## anandjangid (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## anandjangid (Nov 8, 2018)

Skeleton is finally here. Quite a beautiful watch. Ok, this watch has been noticed twice in an hour.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

New watch my friend bought for me at this store in Bangalore for ₹3000.









SRI LAKSHMI TIMES · XH7P+WQG, JC Rd, Sampangi Rama Nagara, Bengaluru, Karnataka 560002, India


★★★★☆ · Watch store




www.google.com





He dropped of at the Shoppre warehouse and they are shipping it to me with the Saffron Kohinoor. Shoppre took this photo for me. Shoppre fee to pack both watches together in one box and ship them to the USA was $30.










My friend took this photo of it.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indiglo92 said:


> New watch my friend bought for me at this store in Bangalore for ₹3000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he surely told you its a replica right? 

Nice piece congrats!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Nice piece congrats!


Thanks Hari!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Indiglo92 said:


> I bought this Saffron Kohinoor from the HMT website last week.I was lucky to get it because they sold out in about an hour. The last time I tried to order one they sold out in 5 minutes! HMT is shipping it to my locker at the Shoppre warehouse where it will be packed and sent to my to my house in the USA by UPS.Takes about 4 days.
> 
> View attachment 16911486
> 
> ...





hari317 said:


> Congrats first of all.
> Intrigued by the older Chinar designation 020 on your used Saffron
> Can you pls tell me what's on the dial of your new one once you get it?
> Thanks


This is the caseback on my used Saffron Kohinoor.the 0398 serial number is from the Chinar factory,right? Maybe the wanted the movement number to match the caseback.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

anandjangid said:


> I was hesitating to ask something but I could not stop myself. Is anyone still buying watches from HMT official website? Are they as good as their earlier models in HMT's hey days.





hari317 said:


> You are not going to get inhouse dials and hands. Movement is the same. I read some reports of very ;low power reserve, probably inferior mainsprings. But these are the only things available and as it is sokld by HMT, it is authentic.


The power reserve on most of the new ones I have bought is pretty good.This one I am wearing now runs for about 42 hours.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

HMT Kaushal I'm getting. It's a bit of a franken as the movement is a 0231 converted to subseconds.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indiglo92 said:


> HMT Kaushal I'm getting. It's a bit of a franken as the movement is a 0231 converted to subseconds.


do you have a pic of the converted movement?


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Unfortunately I don't.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indiglo92 said:


> Unfortunately I don't.


No problem.


----------



## anandjangid (Nov 8, 2018)

Indiglo92 said:


> HMT Kaushal I'm getting. It's a bit of a franken as the movement is a 0231 converted to subseconds.


I have not seen this watch in real, but according to my knowledge HMT has made a small second movement for likes of kaushal and small second pocket watch etc...
So it must be original movement. May be HMT have made some changes in 0231 to make it 0233 i.e. small second hand movement.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks this is a photo of an original Kaushal on the left next to my watch on the right.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

HMT TBC-OC pocket watch has the same 0233 movement as the HMT Kaushal.
































































I bought this watch from Zubair Memon's store.Sad new is that Zubair passed away about a week ago. He was a great guy and my first friend on in the HMT Facebook group.


----------



## Strike151 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm in India at the moment (NE, Uttarakhand). Where's a good place to buy hmt watches? I haven't seen any watches for sale in the markets or shops. Feels a bit rude being here and not buying one


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

QUOTE="Strike151, post: 55710833, member: 214923"]
I'm in India at the moment (NE, Uttarakhand). Where's a good place to buy hmt watches? I haven't seen any watches for sale in the markets or shops. Feels a bit rude being here and not buying one 
[/QUOTE]

You should ask at the HMT Facebook Group link is below. Many people there can help you.









HMT Watches | Facebook


‏‎About this group: ----------------- This group was the very first on Facebook dedicated to HMT watches. While HMT watches have arguably been the best value in the watch industry for some time, very...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Strike151 (Aug 14, 2013)

Indiglo92 said:


> QUOTE="Strike151, post: 55710833, member: 214923"]
> I'm in India at the moment (NE, Uttarakhand). Where's a good place to buy hmt watches? I haven't seen any watches for sale in the markets or shops. Feels a bit rude being here and not buying one


You should ask at the HMT Facebook Group link is below. Many people there can help you.









HMT Watches | Facebook


‏‎About this group: ----------------- This group was the very first on Facebook dedicated to HMT watches. While HMT watches have arguably been the best value in the watch industry for some time, very...




www.facebook.com




[/QUOTE]


Thanks for that


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Strike151 said:


> You should ask at the HMT Facebook Group link is below. Many people there can help you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that  
[/QUOTE]

You bet,have fun watch hunting in India!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

If you go to Pune check out The Popular Watch Co.They have many new old stock watches there.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

anandjangid said:


> I have not seen this watch in real, but according to my knowledge HMT has made a small second movement for likes of kaushal and small second pocket watch etc...
> So it must be original movement. May be HMT have made some changes in 0231 to make it 0233 i.e. small second hand movement.


Below left is a an 1809 movement and on the right is an 0233 movement.The 1809 has a date complication. The 0233 has an extra jewel for the side seconds subdial.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indiglo92 said:


> HMT TBC-OC pocket watch has the same 0233 movement as the HMT Kaushal.
> 
> View attachment 16953268
> 
> ...


Congrats. Sorry to hear about his passing away even though I did not know him.
Congrats on your new watch. That's a nice one


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Congrats. Sorry to hear about his passing away even though I did not know him.
> Congrats on your new watch. That's a nice one


Thanks Hari. Zubair will be missed but his shop is still open and folkes can still buy from there using Zubair Memon account on Facebook Messenger. They still except Paypal.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

My most treasured HMT watches.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indiglo92 said:


> If you go to Pune check out The Popular Watch Co.They have many new old stock watches there.


Did you buy this? how much do they ask for this nowadays?


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Did you buy this


Yes I bought it.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

How much did these sell for originally Hari?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indiglo92 said:


> How much did these sell for originally Hari?


You can consult the price lists I shared with you a few pages back. HMT charged as per that. But I’m pretty sure the prices have gone up somewhat as hmt does not make these currently. I was curious how much you ended up
paying. If you don’t feel comfortable you need not answer. 👍


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

hari317 said:


> You can consult the price lists I shared with you a few pages back. HMT charged as per that. But I’m pretty sure the prices have gone up somewhat as hmt does not make these currently. I was curious how much you ended up
> paying. If you don’t feel comfortable you need not answer. 👍


Thanks Hari, I don't really like to say what I paid for HMT watches unless I bought them at MSRP or less.


hari317 said:


> You can consult the price lists I shared with you a few pages back. HMT charged as per that. But I’m pretty sure the prices have gone up somewhat as hmt does not make these currently. I was curious how much you ended up
> paying. If you don’t feel comfortable you need not answer. 👍


Thanks Hari,let's just say that these watches cost alot more in 2022 than the did when you were buying them in 2010. I couldn't find the TBC-OC Pocket on the price sheet but I saw the Kaushal was 750 rupees. My Kaushal was assembled from NOS HMT parts and the movement is an HMT 17j that was modified for side seconds. The price was 12,000 rupees which sounds like alot but an all original Kaushal is very hard to find and the prices range from 35,000-40,000 rupees for an average example and can go up to 80,000 rupees for one in NOS condition.










I bought the pocket watch because it has the same HMT 0233 as the one that was originally in the Kaushal so if I ever wanted to I could use that movement to make my Kaushal complete.It is nearly impossible to find a 0233 movement any other.way. That is why most Kauhals I have seen for sale have a modded 0231 inside. I have seen Kaushals selling for 30,000 rupees that have modded movements and the owners don't even know! Below is a modded movement inside a Kaushal being sold as "all original" for 30,000 rupees. The mod is the extra jewel for the side seconds. The movement below it drilled through the 17j markings.










This is an original 0233 in a Kaushal owned by Manoj Kumar


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indiglo92 said:


> Thanks Hari, I don't really like to say what I paid for HMT watches unless I bought them at MSRP or less.
> 
> 
> Thanks Hari,let's just say that these watches cost alot more in 2022 than the did when you were buying them in 2010. I couldn't find the TBC-OC Pocket on the price sheet but I saw the Kaushal was 750 rupees. My Kaushal was assembled from NOS HMT parts and the movement is an HMT 17j that was modified for side seconds. The price was 12,000 rupees which sounds like alot but an all original Kaushal is very hard to find and the prices range from 35,000-40,000 rupees for an average example and can go up to 80,000 rupees for one in NOS condition.
> ...


Wow, the prices are crazy. I am a HMT fan, I doubt anyone would doubt that, but the watches are they really worth such money?


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indiglo92 said:


> I couldn't find the TBC-OC Pocket on the price sheet


here is a screen shot from the 2013 price list.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

hari317 said:


> Wow, the prices are crazy. I am a HMT fan, I doubt anyone would doubt that, but the watches are they really worth such money?


Thanks Hari now I see that the TBC-OC Pocket was 1600 rupees in 2013. I'll admit I paid a little more for mine,lol.

Most HMT watches are still cheap but there is a small subset of HMT watches that are hard to find and sell for very high prices.These include the Sweekar,Taurus,Excel and Leo 4 handers.Most of these never hit the market and they just trade hands between collectors. Sweekar is known to have sold for 40k to 50k. Excel,Taurus and Leo sell for even more 60k to 75k for one in good condition,more for one in mint or NOS condition.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indiglo92 said:


> Thanks Hari now I see that the TBC-OC Pocket was 1600 rupees in 2013. I'll admit I paid a little more for mine,lol.
> 
> Most HMT watches are still cheap but there is a small subset of HMT watches that are hard to find and sell for very high prices.These include the Sweekar,Taurus,Excel and Leo 4 handers.Most of these never hit the market and they just trade hands between collectors. Sweekar is known to have sold for 40k to 50k. Excel,Taurus and Leo sell for even more 60k to 75k for one in good condition,more for one in mint or NOS condition.
> 
> View attachment 16962353


well that means I sit on a huge pile of cash. haha


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Here is a


hari317 said:


> well that means I sit on a huge pile of cash. haha


Haha yes you do. Do you have an HMT President? This one is owned by Arudi Ramachandra Kiran


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Indiglo92 said:


> Here is a
> 
> 
> Haha yes you do. Do you have an HMT President? This one is owned by Arudi Ramachandra Kiran
> ...


are you certain this is not just a modded Pinaki?


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

hari317 said:


> are you certain this is not just a modded Pinaki?
> [/QQUOT





hari317 said:


> are you certain this is not just a modded Pinaki?


I'm pretty sure that that is a real watch that was referred to as the HMT President. It belongs to one of the HMT collectors on Facebook. Maybe it was pre Pinaki.This the the group page below









HMT Collectors Group | Facebook


This group is dedicated to the classic timepieces created by HMT. HMT Watches produced some of the most memorable wrist-watches for this country. GROUP GUIDELINES These group guidelines apply to...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

A 3 watch collection:Sports,Dress and Everyday.


----------



## woundhard (3 mo ago)

Hi Everyone, new to the forum. Discovered some unknown HMT models in this thread. @hari317 very impressed with your collection, thank you for sharing with the community, same regard to everyone else who has shared information and pics on this thread. I was totally unaware of HMT making watches unless I bumped upon an Instagram post of somebody sharing pics of their priced possession. Within a span of few weeks, I ended up Silver Sunburst Saathi, YD Kohinoor, New Avinash, Hindi Janata, Sona and a Dipti for wife. All from the ABD store in Bengaluru.

I have a query, with so many mechanical watches, how should one maintain them? What must be the frequency of winding when the watches are not in use? This may have been addressed already in the past, but any site or page reference will be helpful. Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

woundhard said:


> with so many mechanical watches, how should one maintain them? What must be the frequency of winding when the watches are not in use?


 welcome to the forum!
best way is to use them in rotation. When you get to a point when that's not possible, mechanical watches are quite resilient esp HMTs. they are ready whenever you are. They can go without any servicing for years with intermittent use.

One thing I would caution about is the water resistance aspect. Be careful even when washing hands wearing a HMT. if you see that water has entered the watch (condensation/fogging of the crystal) take the watch to ABD for service without delay as the internals can rust very quickly.


----------



## woundhard (3 mo ago)

hari317 said:


> welcome to the forum!
> best way is to use them in rotation. When you get to a point when that's not possible, mechanical watches are quite resilient esp HMTs. they are ready whenever you are. They can go without any servicing for years with intermittent use.
> 
> One thing I would caution about is the water resistance aspect. Be careful even when washing hands wearing a HMT. if you see that water has entered the watch (condensation/fogging of the crystal) take the watch to ABD for service without delay as the internals can rust very quickly.


Thank you for your inputs, Hari.


----------



## woundhard (3 mo ago)

The HMT Himalaya was on my purchase list for quite sometime, but the stock was not available online as well the stores in Bangalore. One day while browsing the website, found Himala, re-named model. At first sight, didn’t like it as you all very well know with the image quality they upload. Did some digging and found some people had already bought and posted unboxing videos, then I found it interesting. Silver dial, gold plated indices and case were a weird combination but I kind of liked it. Image below, captured using a miniature magnifier of my colleague who uses it for macro photography.


----------



## LZG (Sep 19, 2010)

Alright, how does one go about getting an authentic HMT when they live Stateside? It seems their website doesn't ship outside of India when they have watches in stock without jumping through a bunch of hoops, and it seems most of what is available on eBay and Etsy is franken (redials, some of which are very obvious, others not so much). Any help would be greatly appreciated. Btw, I'm looking for Kohinoor with a saffron dial.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

LZG said:


> Alright, how does one go about getting an authentic HMT when they live Stateside? It seems their website doesn't ship outside of India when they have watches in stock without jumping through a bunch of hoops, and it seems most of what is available on eBay and Etsy is franken (redials, some of which are very obvious, others not so much). Any help would be greatly appreciated. Btw, I'm looking for Kohinoor with a saffron dial.


you can try a forwarding service like Shop and Ship with Shoppre | International Courier and Consolidation Services


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Akarsh modded😁🤘


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ottone said:


> View attachment 17012096
> 
> Akarsh modded😁🤘


No minute hand?


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

No, one hand! Watch 🙃👽


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

PAUL H. said:


> Just sharing this one today .... powered by an HMT 0231 ....
> 
> View attachment 16837624
> 
> View attachment 16837619


This looks very much like the case used for the Airavata …

Wait! I replied to the wrong post! Sorry Paul!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

My two favorite HMT watches. 



















Both these watches came refurbished from eBay and after almost a year of having them they still run quite well. However, the Kohinoor does run a few minutes fast a day.  But hey it's easy to readjust the time. I love the big numbers on the "Pilot" watch, and it keeps excellent time.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

FrankDiscussion said:


> the Kohinoor does run a few minutes fast a day.


if you have access to a watch timing app like the watch accuracy meter on the play store or better still a watch timimg machine, you can read off the amplitude the balance wheel is making. 200 ish or more than that is good and you can simply regulate down the Kohinoor.


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello All!
I’m always hesitant to trust my judgment on an eBay HMT, but I tried my luck on an art deco Janata, which arrived today. It looked legit in the listing. I was curious about the age. The patina and shape of the “Janata” lettering caught my eye. Surely our more knowledgeable folks here can tell me if I was way off and, maybe, shed some light on the code on the back. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

cjabbott said:


> Hello All!
> I’m always hesitant to trust my judgment on an eBay HMT, but I tried my luck on an art deco Janata, which arrived today. It looked legit in the listing. I was curious about the age. The patina and shape of the “Janata” lettering caught my eye. Surely our more knowledgeable folks here can tell me if I was way off and, maybe, shed some light on the code on the back. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 17076860
> ...


the dial might be aftermarket. the made in India 0231 is more widely spaced out usually. the HMT screen print was very finely applied with very thin line weights. Aftermarket dials have excess ink bleed. The very first post of this thread shows a legit Art Deco dial, you may check it out.
WFT indicates Watch factory Tumkur. aka WF4.
09 might probably mean the case back was made in a lot in 2009.


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Hari,

Thank you for weighing in. I had similar concerns regarding the weakness of printing. I had attributed it to age (maybe just hoped it was age). I don’t know if this is relevant, but I have never seen an obvious repainted dial where the “Janata” had quite that shape. Couple that with the overall yellowing/patina, I thought perhaps this watch might be an earlier incarnation of the design.

I found a place with a similar watch along with a few other small-printed “Made in India” designs. Neither this seller nor the one I bought this Janata from were littered with obvious repainted dials.









HMT - Janata (Art Deco dial)


This watch has a Manual HMT0231 movement with 38 hours power reserve. The movement has a frequency of 18000 vph. Warranty Until: 3 months from purchase Diameter: 35 Case Material: Stainless Steel Thickness: 11 Lug Width: 18 Bezel Material: None Glass: Acrylic Glass Dial Color: White Crown Type...




www.therevolverclub.com













HMT Watches


At The Revolver Watch Club brings you used and vintage watches in India from a range of brands like HMT, Seiko, Citizen, Timex, Certina, Girard Perregaux, Enicar, Titoni, Dugena, Tressa and more. Trusted one stop online shop for Pre-owned Watches in India.




therevolverwatchclub.com


----------



## LZG (Sep 19, 2010)

Re-dialed but running good so far.


----------



## cjabbott (Apr 7, 2011)

A couple of new arrivals, including my first HMT day/date automatic.


----------



## hari317 (Jan 30, 2010)

cjabbott said:


> A couple of new arrivals, including my first HMT day/date automatic.
> 
> View attachment 17136131
> 
> ...


Cory, the Sourabh (meaning fragrance and sometimes sun) is a gold cased watch. The Vijay is the Vijay NL (non luminous) version and the lumed hands on it are from another watch. This is just FYI, otherwise enjoy your new arrivals, they look clean.


----------

